# What Manga have you read today?



## Hodor (Aug 29, 2008)

I did a search and couldnt find a thread like this, this thread is based on the 'What have you watched today?' thread in Channel 12.  

So far today, I have read Gantz 279, an epic chapter.
I also read Naruto chapter 414, a solid chapter.


----------



## KLoWn (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto 414, Gantz 279 and the new bleach chapter, dunno what number it is.


----------



## fxu (Aug 29, 2008)

Change123 ch13


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 29, 2008)

Naruto 414
Bleach 323
Gantz 279

I am waiting on Bakuman, Air Gear, Fairy Tail, and D. Gray-Man


----------



## Duffy (Aug 29, 2008)

i read Naruto chapter 414 epic


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 29, 2008)

_Hajime no Ippo _Chapters 523-561
_Naruto _Chapter 414
_Bleach _Chapter 323
_Doubt_ Chapter 14
_Black God  _Chapter 52
_Number Five_ Volumes 1 and 2


----------



## The Doctor (Aug 30, 2008)

Vagabond 252 - 253
One Piece 512
Naruto 414
Bleach 323
Full Metal Alchemist 63 - 78
Lone Wolf and Cub 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2008)

*Today:*

Bleach  (Chapter 323)
Code Breaker (Chapter 11)
D.Grayman (Chapter 170)
Double Arts (Chapter 22)
Eyeshield 21 (Chapter 295)
GirlxGirlxBoy (chapter 1-4)
Hayate no Gotoku (Chapter 91 and 186)
Inumimi (Chapter 15)
Kekkaishi (Chapter 200-201)
Kenichi (Chapter 157-158)
Mahou Sensei Negima (Chapter 224)
Mysterious Girlfriend X (Chapter 1-19)
Naruto (Chapter 414)
Toradora (Chapter 12)


----------



## Gary (Aug 30, 2008)

The new one piece
and a few others>_>


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2008)

_D. Gray-man_ Chapter 170
_Ares_ Chapter 129
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 224
_Code Breaker_ Chapters 1-11
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 561-615
_Shina Dark_ Chapter 15
_Bartender_ Chapter 7


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 31, 2008)

The latest chapters for
Naruto
One Piece
Bleach
D.Gray Man
Mahou Sensei Negima 
(Waiting on Hitman Reborn)

I read the first couple of chapter of Samurai Deeper Kyo and Tsubasa Chronicles. Read chapters 100-117 of Tenjho Tenge


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2008)

*Today:*
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.187)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.202)
_Shoujo sect_ (Ch.8-10)


----------



## Rolling~Star (Aug 31, 2008)

Naruto 414
Bleach 323

lol


----------



## Gary (Aug 31, 2008)

Bakuman, I should be reading the new psyren later today


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 31, 2008)

Air Gear 215
Bakuman 3
D. Gray-Man 170
Fairy Tail 100


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2008)

_Perfect Girl Evolution_ Chapters 79-80
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 23
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 615-660
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 13-15


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 1, 2008)

Bakuman 1-3
FMA 78 - 80
DGM 105 - 117


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2008)

_Air Gear_ (Ch.215)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.92) 
_HEN_ (Ch.70)
_Kenichi_ (Ch.159)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.12)
_My lovely ghost Kana-chan_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 1, 2008)

My Girl (SAHARA Mizu) 

Beautiful.......


----------



## Daedus (Sep 1, 2008)

The last chapter of bitter virgin and the latest chapter of Akumetsu.  Too lazy to go back and check the numbers.


----------



## Gary (Sep 1, 2008)

pysren 35       .


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 1, 2008)

kekkaishi 203
historie 1-36
jiraishin 1-25


----------



## iiTohsakaxx (Sep 1, 2008)

Touch
-Mitsuru Adachi


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2008)

_Nodame Cantabile _Chapter 125
_Shipwrecked!_ Chapters 1-6
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 661-688
_Shiki_ Chapter 7
_Sidooh_ Chapter 28
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapters 27-28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2008)

_Kimi No Iru Machi _(Ch.13)
_Onidere_ (Ch.1)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (Sep 1, 2008)

The Love Curse of the Rumbaughs by Jack Gantos  started World War Z by Max Brooks and Naruto chapter 414


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2008)

Liar Game Volume 2
Strain Volume 1


----------



## Mori (Sep 2, 2008)

Reborn: *181-183*
DGM: *170*


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2008)

_Hajime no Ippo  _Chapters 689-735_
The Breaker _Chapter 6
_Hyakki Yakoushou_ Chapter 14
_Elfen Lied _Chapter 92
_Hunter x Hunter  _Chapters 1-8


----------



## ez (Sep 2, 2008)

Diadem
Lone Wolf & Cub volumes 1 + 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2008)

_Shoujo Sect_ (Ch.11)


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 2, 2008)

Black God ch.1-4


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 2, 2008)

JJBA 1-79(part VI)


----------



## Crisco (Sep 2, 2008)

i "read" the pictures of Claymore 83 raw. FTW FTW FTW


----------



## Mori (Sep 3, 2008)

Reborn *184-185*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2008)

*Today:*
_Kenichi _(Ch.160)
_My Balls_ (Ch.19)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.20)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.24)
_Yotsubato!_ (Ch.56)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 3, 2008)

In the last 3 days:

*HSD Kenichi* - 160
*Fairy Tail* - 101
*D. Gray-Man* - 118 ~ 140
*JJBA* - 38 ~ 83


----------



## Lusankya (Sep 4, 2008)

Yotsubato c56


----------



## BVB (Sep 4, 2008)

Fairy Tail chapter 101


----------



## ez (Sep 4, 2008)

Lone Wolf and Cub volumes 3 + 4
What a Wonderful World volumes 1 + 2


----------



## Zaru (Sep 4, 2008)

Fairy Tail 101. That's it


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 4, 2008)

jiraishin 27-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.12)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.93)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.25)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 5, 2008)

_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapters 1-44
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 735-753
_Dangu_ Chapters 40 and 41


----------



## ez (Sep 5, 2008)

Naruto 415
Bleach 324
Project ARMS volume 19


----------



## Hodor (Sep 5, 2008)

Naruto 415
Psyren 36
Psyren 37 raw looking at the pritty pictures
Bakuman ch 4 raw, same as psyren.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 5, 2008)

*In the last 2 days:*

 D.Gray-Man:  141 ~ 150
 Naruto: 415
 Bleach: 324
 One Piece: 513
 Fullmetal Alchemist: 81 ~ 86


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 5, 2008)

Bleach 324
One Piece 513


----------



## Zaru (Sep 5, 2008)

One Piece 513
Elfen Lied 107


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2008)

1984.

Gotcha

Bleach 324
Naruto 415
One Piece 513
Elfen Lied 107
Claymore 83


----------



## Ben Beckman (Sep 5, 2008)

Today i've read:

One Piece 513
Naruto 415
Bleach 324
Eyeshield 21 296
Ren-ai Shijou Shugi 25-41


----------



## Gary (Sep 5, 2008)

New naruto bleach eyeshield21
psyren raw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch. 324)
_Naurto_ (Ch.415)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Sep 5, 2008)

Naruto 415


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 6, 2008)

*What have you read today?*

_Berserk_ Chapter 138-181


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 6, 2008)

*Today*


D.Gray-Man: 151 ~ 154
Psyren: 37
Katekyo Hitman Reborn: 208


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2008)

_Naruto _Chapter 415
_Bleach_ Chapter 324
_Hunter x Hunter _Chapters 44-104
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 754-772
_Claymore_ Chapter 83
_Elfen Lied _Chapter 107


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Cross Over_ (Ch.42)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.171)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.296)
_HEN_ (Ch.71)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.208)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.14)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.21-22)
_To Love Ru_ (Ch.113-114)


----------



## Zaru (Sep 6, 2008)

D.Gray-man 171
Katekyou Hitman Reborn 208


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 7, 2008)

KHR 208
OP 513


----------



## Gary (Sep 7, 2008)

About 150 chapters of HxH : D


----------



## KohZa (Sep 7, 2008)

Katekyo Hitma Reborn 208 
code breaker 12


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 7, 2008)

The World Only God Knows Ch.16


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 7, 2008)

_Berserk_ Chapter 182-189


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2008)

*Today:*

_Double Arts_ (Ch.23)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.94)
_Hen_ (Ch.72-76)
_Hetare Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.5)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.32)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch. 23)
_No Bra_ (Ch.12-13)
_Pastel_ (Ch.91)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.70)
_Virgin na kankei_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Mori (Sep 8, 2008)

Fairy Tail - _101_
D. Grayman - _171_
Naruto - _415_


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 8, 2008)

Sekirei Ch.70
Yakuza Girl Ch. 01


----------



## TopClass HAt (Sep 8, 2008)

The World God Only knows Ch1-17
Fullmetal Alchemist V4-9


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 8, 2008)

*D.Gray-Man*: 155 ~ 171
*Claymore*: 83
*Bakuman*: 4
*Double Arts*: 23
*Akumetsu*: 1~5


----------



## Felt (Sep 8, 2008)

Chapter 14 of Soul Eater


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 8, 2008)

_Berserk_ Chapter 190-207


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 8, 2008)

Sailor Moon ch6
Love Monster ch10
Nana ch14

Yeah I love shoujo<333


----------



## Mider T (Sep 8, 2008)

Day's not over but..

Bakuman 4
Claymore 83

Both re-read.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2008)

Hellsing ch.94.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 8, 2008)

Claymore 83. Finally.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.2-3)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.27)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 9, 2008)

*Today:*

Berserk (reread): 1 ~ 16
Battle Angel Alita (reread): Volume 1
Akumetsu: 6 ~ 8


----------



## KohZa (Sep 9, 2008)

Bakuman chapter 1-4


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 10, 2008)

_Berserk_ Chapter 217-236
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 16
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 102


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 10, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland Ch.16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.14)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.24)
_Rosario + Vampire II_ (Ch.10-11)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Gary (Sep 10, 2008)

dead man wonder land 16

and the new fairy tail


----------



## Karin Maaka (Sep 10, 2008)

Golden Boy, Volume 4 ch. 29 

 It's starting to get weird. 

 And... 

 Deadman Wonderland, chapter 16


----------



## Payapaya (Sep 10, 2008)

Fantasista Chapter 1-8
Area no Kishi Chapter 8


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 10, 2008)

Code:Breaker chap 12
Area no Kishi chap 8


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Sep 10, 2008)

The Tipping Point by Malcolm Gladwell...

Good stuff, there are some surprising studies in there.

I read a few more chapters of Eden too.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2008)

Fairy Tail chp.102


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2008)

Fairy Tail Ch. 102


----------



## Zaru (Sep 11, 2008)

Onani Master Kurosawa ch. 6


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Sep 11, 2008)

Naruto spoilers.



seriously... Vagabond vol. 4


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2008)

_Mail_ Chapters 14-18
_Deadman Wonderland _Chapter 16
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 102
_D. Grayman_ Chapters 170-171
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 772-822
_Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service_ Chapters 1-17


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2008)

*In the last two days:*


Berserk (reread): 17 ~ 30
Battle Angel Alita (reread): volume 2
Fairy Tail: 102
Sekirei: 70
Immortal Regis: 28 ~ 29


----------



## Gary (Sep 11, 2008)

about 30 chapter os Hajime no ippo


----------



## Hodor (Sep 11, 2008)

in between posting, I went back and reread the first volume of gantz.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 11, 2008)

Air Gear 216.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2008)

*Today:*

_Girl Saurus DX_ (Ch.44)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Mori (Sep 12, 2008)

Reborn - _186 - 188_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2008)

Bobobo Ch. 1-7


----------



## Gary (Sep 12, 2008)

The new naruto


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

I reread some of the recent air gear (not the new ones, like 195-206, along with looking a little at others.. trying to figure out if I should catch up with it or wait, since the manga gets confusing)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 12, 2008)

_Bleach _Chapter 325
_Naruto _Chapter 416
_Gantz _Chapter 280
_Fullmetal Alchemist _Chapter 87
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 25
_One Piece _Chapter 514
_The Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service _Chapters 18-31
...and reread about 33 chapters of _20th Century Boys_


----------



## Zaru (Sep 12, 2008)

Bleach Chapter 325
Naruto Chapter 416


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 12, 2008)

*Today:*


Berserk (reread): 30 ~ 80
Naruto: 416
One Piece: 514
Bleach: 325
Full Metal Alchemist: 87
Battle Angel Alita (reread): volume 3


----------



## KohZa (Sep 12, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 209(chinese scan)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2008)

So far today, I've read...

Naruto - 416
One Piece - 514
Bleach - 325
Full Metal Alchemist - 87


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Psyren 38 (raw), bakuman 5 (raw), gantz 280 (raw).. note, I cant read japanese, I just looked at the pritty pictures


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 12, 2008)

*What have you read today?*

_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapter 1-6
_Berserk_ Chapter 247-297
_Naruto_ Chapter 416
_Bleach_ Chapter 325
_One Piece_ Chapter 514


----------



## Hodor (Sep 12, 2008)

Just read the new naruto chapter.. very disappointing here...

Otta catch up on one piece, figure since theyt're fighting, I havnt read the last couple chapters, so I have something to read.. think I'll enjoy it like that.


----------



## Biolink (Sep 12, 2008)

Gantz-280
Bleach-325
Naruto-416

Currently waiting for Eyeshield-297


----------



## Mider T (Sep 12, 2008)

Bleach-325
Naruto-416
Vampire Knight- 39,40,40.1,41,42
Hayate the Combat Butler-95


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 12, 2008)

Reread 1-27 of Akumetsu


----------



## Vaz (Sep 12, 2008)

Bleach #325, Naruto #426, One Piece #514, and Bakuman #4.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2008)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.216)
_Bleach_ (Ch.325)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.172)
_GirlxGirlxBoy_ (Vol.1/Complete series)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.95-96)
_Naruto_ (Ch.416)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.71)


----------



## Mori (Sep 13, 2008)

D.Grayman - _172_
Fairy Tail - _102_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 13, 2008)

_D. Gray-man_ Chapter 172
_Air Gear _Chapter 216
_Antique Bakery_ Chapters 1-15
_Chunchu _Chapter 21
_Bakuman_ Chapter 4
_Oogami ga Kuru_ Chapter 5
_Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 198
_Blame!²_ (oneshot)
_Tamago no Kimi_ Chapters 1-3
_Cloth Road _Chapters 1-7
_Companion _Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2008)

*Today:*
_
Code Breakers_--> ch.13
_Code Geass Nightmare of Nunally_--> ch.3
_Inumimi_--> ch.16
_Mahou Sensei Negima_--> ch.225
_To-Love-Ru_--> ch.115


----------



## Gary (Sep 13, 2008)

New Eyesheild21 and new hitman reborn.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Nightmare of Nunally-Chapter 3
Hayate the Combat Butler-Chapter 96 and 41.5


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 14, 2008)

This weeks ES21, dunno what chapter it is.


----------



## Gary (Sep 14, 2008)

Also about another 10 chapters if Hajime  no ippo. I reccomened this manga for ANY ONE even if you think it's tl ; dr it's a good read.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 14, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter 270-280
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 209


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 14, 2008)

Bakuman chap 5


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2008)

bakuman #5
psyren #38
eyeshield #297

usual weekly shounens


----------



## Zaru (Sep 14, 2008)

D-ash    1-7


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 14, 2008)

_Ookami ga Kuru!_ Chapter 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 14, 2008)

_21st Century Boys_ Chapters 1-16
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapters 1-16
_Tokage _Chapters 1-5 
_XS_ Chapters 1-28
_Wonder Land _Story 1: Parts 1-3 
_Present _(oneshot)
_Look Me in the Eyes When You Talk _(oneshot)
_My Girl_ Chapters 1-2


----------



## Mider T (Sep 14, 2008)

Bakuman- Chapter 5
One Piece- Chapter 514
Kimi no Iru Machi- Chapter 15


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 15, 2008)

Saint Seiya Episode G Chapter 57 

Ichigo 100% up to Chapter 116 

Gantz up to Chapter 166 

Naruto up to Chapter 171 

Inuyasha up to Chapter 238


----------



## Mori (Sep 15, 2008)

KHR - _189_
Soul Eater - _52_


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2008)

Alive the final evoulution-chapter 1~34
Bakuman-chapter 5 
Code Breaker-chapter 13 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn-Chapter 209


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2008)

_Bakuman _Chapter 5
_Ares_ Chapter 131
_Mozart D_o_esn't Sing Lullabies _Chapters 1-11
_Tensai Family Company_ Chapters 1-10
_Tetsuwan Girl_ Chapters 1-20


----------



## Mori` (Sep 15, 2008)

Toriko 14
Bleach 325 {binktopia <3}
Aiki 25 {why?}


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Sep 15, 2008)

Blade of the immortal vol 1-2
Aiki chp 25


----------



## hussamb (Sep 15, 2008)

Dance in the Vampire Bund 1-3
bakuman 4-5


----------



## Zaru (Sep 15, 2008)

Holiday (one-shot)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2008)

*9/14/08*


_Eyeshield 21_ (ch.297)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (ch.209)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (ch.15)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.25)


----------



## delirium (Sep 15, 2008)

Latest chapters of Eyeshield & Hitman Reborn and a vol. of Yakitate Japan. Go I wish I had gotten into Yakitate earlier. It's so damn funny.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2008)

*Today:*
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2008)

Nodame Cantabile- Chapter 126
Soul Eater- Chapter 53


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 16, 2008)

Bleach 325
Minami-ke 40


----------



## Gary (Sep 16, 2008)

some VERY Old fairy tail chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2008)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.97)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.45)
_Mixim_ (Ch.18-19)
_My Balls_ (Ch.20)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Mori (Sep 17, 2008)

Naruto _416_


----------



## Felt (Sep 17, 2008)

Soul Eater chapters 16-19


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

_Nodame Cantabile _Chapter 126
_Koukou Debut_ Chapter 45
_Iryuu - Team Medical Dragon _Chapter 42
_Minami-ke _Chapter 41
_Witch Hunter _Chapters 1-4
_Chinatsu_ Chapters 1-7
_Zippy Ziggy_ Chapters 1-6
_Hotel_ (oneshot)
_Past Day Present_ (oneshot)
_Amasakura_ (oneshot)

reread: _Deadman Wonderland _Chapters 1-16
_Nurarihyon Mago_ Chapters 23-25


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

Alive v: 1-3
Sket Dance c: 1-20
Deadman Wonderland v: 1 (just now)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Alive v: 1-3
> Sket Dance c: 1-20
> *Deadman Wonderland v: 1 (just now)*



Oh, Tom <3


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2008)

should ammend that to

sket dance c: 1-25
Deadman wonderland c 1-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2008)

*Today: *

_Inumimi_ (Ch.17)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.3)
_Rozen Maiden - Tale 3 'Do Not Wind'_ (Ch.46)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2008)

Psyren chapters 1-5


----------



## isanon (Sep 18, 2008)

re read historys strongest deciple kenshi ch 161


----------



## Zaru (Sep 18, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2008)

*Today:*

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.161)
_Inumimi_ (Ch.18)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.53)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Mori (Sep 19, 2008)

Reborn - _189-197_ 

Almost there..almost there....


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2008)

Naruto 417
Bleach 326
Soul Eater 53
Fairy Tail 103


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 19, 2008)

_Doubt_ Chapter 15
_Bartender_ Chapter 8
_Bleach_ Chapter 326
_Naruto_ Chapter 417
_XXXholic Chapter _165
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 103
_Deep Love - Ayu no Monogatari _Chapters 1-8
_Deep Love - Pao's Story_ Chapters 5-8
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 1-8
_REAL_ Chapters 1-6


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

Yesterday

Deep Love - Ayu no Monogatari : entire series (2 vols)
Uncivilized Planet: re-read entire series (2 vols)
Real: Vols 1-7
FairyTail: c103

Today

Pluto: c1-55 [v1-3 = re-read]
Arigatou: entire series (4 vols)
Doubt: c15
Bleach: c326
Naruto: c415
One Piece: c515
Eyeshield 21: c298
DGM: c173 raw


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 19, 2008)

_Bleach_ Chapter 326
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 103
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapter 4 & 5
_Monster Soul_ Chapter 3
_Naruto_ Chapter 417
_One Piece_ Chapter 515


----------



## KohZa (Sep 19, 2008)

Mahou Sensei Negima:ch 1-58  
Naruto:ch 417 
Bleach:ch 326
Fairy Tail:ch 103 
Doubt:ch 1-8


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2008)

Naruto 417
Bleach 326
Soul Eater 53
One Piece Chapter 515


----------



## BVB (Sep 19, 2008)

one piece chapter 515
fairy tail 103
bleach 326
naruto 417


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.326)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.298 )
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.98 )
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.162-164)
_Naruto_ (Ch.417)


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 20, 2008)

allumage chapter 0. it's brand new! 
tsubasa chronicle resevoir chapter 1.
tales of symphonia chapter 1.


----------



## Mori (Sep 20, 2008)

Fairy Tail _103_
Reborn _198_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2008)

One Piece 515
D. Gray-man 173
Reborn! 210


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2008)

D. Gray-man 173
Reborn! 210


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

one piece Eyesheild21


----------



## Mider T (Sep 20, 2008)

Naruto-Chapter 417
Bleach-Chapter 326
One Piece-Chapter 515
Hayate the Combat Butler-Chapter 98
Clannad-Chapter 11


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2008)

_One Piece _Chapter 515
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 9-27
_REAL_ Chapters 7-12
_Ares _Chapter 133
_Black God_ Chapter 55
_D. Gray-man_ Chapter 173
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 823
_Ibara no Ou _Chapter 29
_Liar Game _Chapter 29
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 199

reread: _One Piece   _Thriller Bark and Arlong Park arcs


----------



## Fenix (Sep 20, 2008)

Been reading Seikon on Qwaser

Cpt Apoo 1988-2008

If you liked MaiOtome, you should go read this. It's drawn by the same artist, different writer however


----------



## Plun (Sep 20, 2008)

Just finish reading

Fairy Cube - 7/10
Name of love - 6/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.14)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.173)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.166, 168-170)
_Inumimi_ (Ch.19)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.210)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.203-205)


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2008)

Nijigahara Holograph [series]
Abara [series]
bakuman [c6]
psyren [c39]
code breaker [c13-14]
sket dance [c25-30]
Toriko [c15]
Jackals [re-read c1-5, read c6-11]


----------



## BVB (Sep 21, 2008)

monster hunter orage chapter 1-6


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

Bakuman-Chapter 6
Vampire Knight-Chapter 43


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 21, 2008)

tsubasa chronicles 2-25. better than i thought!


----------



## ethereal (Sep 21, 2008)

Vampire Knight 43.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.165, 167)
_Lunar Legend Tsukihime_ (Ch.55)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.226)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 21, 2008)

My Balls
Bitter Virgin


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 21, 2008)

_Bakuman_ Chapter 6
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 27-49
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 226
_REAL_ Chapters 13-18
_Let Dai_ Volumes 2-4

reread: _One Piece_ Chapters 347-419


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2008)

Ennoea said:


> My Balls



So you've finally come around


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2008)

Psyren 6-10


----------



## Mori (Sep 22, 2008)

D.Grayman _173_


----------



## BVB (Sep 22, 2008)

Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch.226)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 22, 2008)

_Letter Bee_ Chapters 1-20
_REAL _Chapters 19-24
_Let Dai_ Volumes 3-5

reread: _Sket Dance_ Chapters 1-27


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 22, 2008)

Bleach Chapters 200 - 235 (Rereading Bleach)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2008)

Reread: One Piece chapters 427-430


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chapter 15 of Deadman Wonderland


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 22, 2008)

Read one chapter of bleach, i'm so far behind, and i really need to stop slacking tbh.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2008)

*Today:*
_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.4)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.99)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.171-172)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 22, 2008)

tsubasa resevoir chronicles 33-42. pek


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Code Breaker 2 and 3.

Still waiting to read last4 weeks of Air Gear and latest chapter of Nana, Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## BVB (Sep 23, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.1-66)
Mysterious Girlfriend X (Ch.26)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2008)

Nightmare of Nunally Ch. 4
Psyren Ch. 11-15


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 23, 2008)

*Last Week:*


Naruto -  417
 Bleach -  326
 One Piece - 515
Berserk - 80 ~ 198 (reread)
Berserk - 198 ~ 250
Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 210
D.Gray-Man - 173
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 162 ~ 173
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - 1 ~ 6 (reread)
Battle Angel Alita - Volume 4 ~ 7 (reread)


----------



## kire (Sep 23, 2008)

Honey Mustard vol. 3


----------



## Jayka (Sep 23, 2008)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles - Volume 1
The Kindaichi Case Files - Case 14


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 23, 2008)

_REAL _Chapters 18-38
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 26
_Bamboo Blade _Chapter 33
_A Girls _Chapter 8
_Let Dai_ Volumes 6-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.173)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.16)
_Shoujo Sect_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 23, 2008)

i read tsubasa resevoir ch 43-50


----------



## Mori (Sep 24, 2008)

Reborn _199_


----------



## BVB (Sep 24, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.66-112)


----------



## Munken (Sep 24, 2008)

_Hajime no Ippo - Vol. 9-12_


----------



## BVB (Sep 24, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.113-146)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2008)

_Let Dai_ Volumes 10-15
_Vinland Saga_ Chapters 5-15
_Amatsuki _Chapters 7-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2008)

*Today:*

_Cross Over_ (Ch.43)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.26)
_Rozen Maiden - Tale 4 'Do Not Wind'c_47
Rozen Maiden - Tale 5 'Do Not Wind'c_48_


----------



## BVB (Sep 25, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.146-173)


----------



## Legendarywun (Sep 25, 2008)

Gantz 280
Tenjou Tenge 117
Berserk 297
Ubell Blatt 42

Awaiting Naruto, Bleach, Soul Eater and Claymore


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 25, 2008)

will there be a new claymore soon? 

tsubasa chronicles res. ch 43-73.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bio Meat - Nectar* Ch. 58 - 64
*Hajime No Ippo* Ch. 824
*Slam Dunk!* volume 01 - 07


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2008)

_Bamboo Blade _Chapter 34
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 824
_XXXholic _Chapter 166
_Vinland Saga_ 16-35


----------



## Garfield (Sep 25, 2008)

Air Gear last chapter

Naruto last 6 chapters (<--lol)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2008)

*Today:*

_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.10-11)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 25, 2008)

*Last two days:
*

 Berserk - 250 ~ 297
 REAL - 1 ~ 38



Note: Inoue is a genious.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2008)

13-complete(lol it has only one chapter )


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2008)

Psyren Ch16-20


----------



## isanon (Sep 26, 2008)

the new naruto raw 
bloody monday ch 7
new fairy tail chapter


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 26, 2008)

So far today I have read Bleach:271 - 273


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 26, 2008)

The latest _One Piece_/_Naruto_/_Bleach_ raws 
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 104
_Gantz _Chapter 281
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 27
_Vinland Saga_ Chapters 35-46

reread: Chapters 500-524 of _Change Guy_
-a few random chapters of _Sket Dance_



Afro TB said:


> Note: Inoue is a genious.



Most definitely. And, glad to see more people trying out _REAL_. I just picked it up recently, but it's already been quite the beautiful read, regarding both its artwork and the realistic struggles portrayed so honestly.


----------



## Hodor (Sep 26, 2008)

I just read one piece 507 to 516, all caught up


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.327)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.299)
_Naruto_ (Ch.418)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.8)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.53)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2008)

Bleach - 327
Naruto - 418
One Piece - 516


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Negima Chapter 226


----------



## Mori (Sep 27, 2008)

Soul Eater _53_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2008)

D.Gray-man 174
Naruto 418
One Piece 516
Bleach 327


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 27, 2008)

_Bakuman_ Chapter 7
_D. Gray-man _Chapter 174
_Holyland _Chapter 33
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 227
_Chikyuu Misaki _Chapters 1-8


----------



## Zaphkiel (Sep 27, 2008)

Finished up to the present One Piece scan, from like, chapter 498


----------



## Killu (Sep 27, 2008)

_Naruto_ 418 
_Detroit Metal City_ 1-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2008)

*Today:*

_D.Grayman_ (Ch.174)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.174-175)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.227)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.116)


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 27, 2008)

*In the last 3 days:
*

Bleach - 327
Naruto - 418
One Piece - 516
Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 211
Vinland Saga - 1 ~ 10


----------



## Jayka (Sep 28, 2008)

Love Attack - Volume 1
Cowa - all
PuiPui - chapter 1


----------



## Aeon (Sep 28, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 211
Soul Eater - 53


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2008)

Psyren Ch. 20-35
Reborn! 211


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 28, 2008)

_Gintama_ Chapter 1-20


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2008)

_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 35
_Tsubasa: Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 200
_Kekkaishi _Chapters 1-16
_Ouran High School Host Club_ Chapters 62-64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.1-11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.100)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.176-178)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.27)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Mori (Sep 29, 2008)

D.Gray-man _174_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2008)

Psyren Ch 36-40


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 29, 2008)

*Last two days:
*

Vinland Saga - 11 ~ 18
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 174 ~ 179


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 29, 2008)

Claymore Chp 1-10


----------



## Ornina (Sep 29, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 211.


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2008)

History's stronges disciple (ch.173-179)
Soul Eater (ch.0-2)
Mysterious Girlfriend X (ch. 29)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 29, 2008)

D. Grayman (ch. 01 -07)


----------



## Nagasumi (Sep 29, 2008)

REAL chapters 19-30


----------



## JustPimpin (Sep 29, 2008)

bleach: 274 - 300 so far


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2008)

psyren             40


----------



## BVB (Sep 29, 2008)

Soul Eater (ch.3-12)


----------



## Hunted by sister (Sep 29, 2008)

C++ Symhpony, pages 0 to 603. :S
and i don`t remember anything....

//HbS


----------



## Crowe (Sep 29, 2008)

*Gantz *: Ch 275 - > 281.
*D.Gray-Man*: Chapter 174
*Asklepios*: Chapter 1
*Eyeshield 21*: Chapter 299
*Vagabond*: Ch.00 -> 20. Volume 1 & 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.12-17)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.179)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.211)


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 29, 2008)

Claymore up to Ch. 83


----------



## Hodor (Sep 30, 2008)

with kenichi making progress, I decided to start

kenichi ch 1-16 read today..

(I wanted to start at the beginning rather than 144)


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 30, 2008)

I just read Death note the first one so far


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 30, 2008)

_Ares _Chapter 134
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 17-40
_Kiniro no Corda_ Chapter 51
_Minami_-_ke_ Chapter 42

reread: _Vagabond _Chapters 1-27
_Pluto _Chapters 1-12


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 30, 2008)

_Gintama_ Chapter 210-228


----------



## Prendergast (Sep 30, 2008)

i did a tsubasa resevoir chronicle binge. 73-100. @_@ my eyes


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.18-22)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.197, 258)
_Momoiro Sango_ (31-32)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2008)

Bakuman chapter 7
Hayate the Combat Butler chapter 100
Kanokon chapters 10 and 11
Naruto chapter 418


----------



## BVB (Oct 1, 2008)

Soul Eater (ch. 13-30)
History's strongest disciple Kenichi (ch.180)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2008)

_Kekkaishi _Chapters 41-112
_The Breaker _Chapter 9

reread: _Pluto_ Chapters 12-42


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 1, 2008)

_Gantz_ Chapter 1-50


----------



## keitorin (Oct 1, 2008)

Death Note [Chapters 12-14]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2008)

*Today:*

_Blue Drop: Tenshi no Bokura_ (Ch.5-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.23-30)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.180-182; 184-186)
_My Balls_ (Ch.21)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.117)


----------



## p-lou (Oct 2, 2008)

_Domu_ (it's only one volume)
_Gon_ (volume 1)
_Black & White_ (chapter 1)
_Ashen Victor_ (chapter 1)


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 2, 2008)

Nodame Cantabile chapters 41-52


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 2, 2008)

*In the last 3 days:*


Domu - unique volume
Aqua Knight - Volume 1 ~ 2
Vinland Saga - chapters 19 ~ 30
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - chapters 180 ~ 182


----------



## BVB (Oct 2, 2008)

History's strongest disciple Kenichi (ch.181-187)


----------



## isanon (Oct 2, 2008)

historys strongest deciple kenichi (the chapters that was released since yesterday)


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 2, 2008)

tsubasa resevoir chronicles 101-107


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2008)

Real chapter 24-34


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 2, 2008)

_Kekkaishi _Chapter 113-182
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 105
_Biomega _Chapters 28 and 29

reread: _Blade of the Immortal _Volumes 10-15
_Pluto _Chapters 42-55


----------



## ~Shin~ (Oct 2, 2008)

Just reread some volumes:

G Senjou Heaven's Door vol. 1-3 (the first chapter of the 3rd volume). 
Monster vol. 18 
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou vol. 1-2 pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2008)

*Today:*
_Blue Drop: Tenshi no Bokura_ (Ch.7)
_Fairy Tail_ (ch.40-51)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.101)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.183, 187, 193)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 2, 2008)

Fairy tail~chp 105 
Real~chp 35-38


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 3, 2008)

*Today:*


Aqua Knight - vol.3
Naruto - 419
Ashen Victor - unique volume
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 183 ~ 187
Vinland Saga - 31 ~ 36
Fairy Tail - 105


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 3, 2008)

Air Gear ch.96-103
Nodame Cantabile ch.53-56
Fairy Tail ch.105


----------



## Frostman (Oct 3, 2008)

I skimmed through a few chapters of Gantz, and Kodomo no Jikan. I also read the new UxU chapters.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto - 419
Bleach - 328


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto 419
Bleach 328
Fairy Tail 105


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2008)

naruto-419 
bleach-328


----------



## KLoWn (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto 419
Bleach 328
Fairy Tail 105


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2008)

naruto-419 
bleach-328


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto 419
Bleach 328
Claymore 11-20


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 3, 2008)

naruto, bleach, Fairy tail, kenichi 187-188, dogs: bullets and carnage prequel, unbalance x2 66, and eyeshield21 300.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2008)

_Naruto _Chapter 419
_Bleach _Chapter 328
_One Piece _Chapter 517
_Biomega _Chapter 30
_Ares _Chapter 135
_Kekkaishi _Chapters 183-205
_Unbalancex2 _Chapter 66
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapters 27.5 (omake) and 28


----------



## Mishimoto (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto 419
Bleach 328
Also read the first 4 chapters of claymore


----------



## p-lou (Oct 3, 2008)

_Naruto_ (Chapter 419)
_Bleach_ (Chapter 328)
_One Piece_ (Chapter 517)
_Black & White_ (finished up volume 1)
_Battle Royale_ (volume 1)


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 3, 2008)

tsubasa resevoir chronicles 108-128.
things are totally upside down


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 3, 2008)

Read the fifth volume of Vampire Doll: Guilt-Na-Zan. Just a lovely cracktrip of a series. One of four or so I actually go through the bother of buying the copies of. I like the gothy style coupled with just incredibly silly and sometimes sweet scenarios.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2008)

eyeshield 21 ch.300


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2008)

Naruto 419
Bleach 328
One Piece 517
Hayate the Combat Butler 101
TTGL Gurren High school 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2008)

*Today: *

_Bleach_ (Ch.328)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.52-56)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.188+Omake)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.419)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.1-8)
_Sister Trap_ (Ch.2)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Extra Day 02)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 4, 2008)

One Piece 517
Hunter X Hunter 281
Reborn! 212


----------



## Mori (Oct 4, 2008)

Fairy Tail _105_


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 4, 2008)

*Today:*

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (reread) - Volume 1
Bleach - 328
One Piece - 517
Vinland Saga - 37 ~ 39
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 188


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch.212
Bakuman ch.8


----------



## p-lou (Oct 4, 2008)

_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 281
_Black & White_ Volumes 2 and 3 (end of series)


----------



## BVB (Oct 4, 2008)

Fairy Tail (ch. 105)
Naruto (ch.419)
Bleach (ch 328)
One Piece (ch. 517)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn (ch. 212)
History's strongest disciple Kenichi (ch.188)


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 4, 2008)

Latest Naruto and Bleach.


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 4, 2008)

_Bleach_ Chapter 206-242 (reread)
_Bleach_ Chapter 328
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 105
_Gantz_ Chapter 51-281
_Naruto_ Chapter 281-289 (reread)
_Naruto_ Chapter 419
_One Piece_ Chapter 517


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.57-72)
_Hayate no Gotok_u (Ch.102)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.194)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.281)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.212)


----------



## keitorin (Oct 5, 2008)

I, Otaku [Volume 1]
Katekyo Hitman Reborn [Chapter 1](reread)
Naruto [Chapter 419]


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2008)

Bakuman (whole series)
Hayate the Combat Butler 102
Claymore 84


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 5, 2008)

*Today:*

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind(reread) - Volume 2 and 3
Hunter x Hunter - 281
Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 212
Claymore - 84


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2008)

Hunter x Hunter (ch.271-281)
History's strongest disciple kenichi (ch 189)


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 5, 2008)

Tantei Gakuen Q 1-10
Minami-ke 42


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 5, 2008)

_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 1-31


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 5, 2008)

_Sidooh _Chapter 30
_Bakuman _Chapter 8
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 105
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 281
_Code Breaker _Chapter 16
_Claymore_ Chapter 84
_Holyland _Chapter 34
_Ah My Goddess _Chapter 239


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.15-16)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.300)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.73-82 )
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.189-190)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.118)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2008)

Claymore 84
Psyren 41


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 6, 2008)

*Today:*

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind (reread) - Volumes 4 ~ 6
Shuna no Tabi - Only volume
Cowa!(reread) - Only volume
Spirited Away - Volume 1
Mononoke Hime - Volume 1


Note: Hayao Miyazaki is a monster. What an amazing writer.


----------



## Nuzzie (Oct 6, 2008)

Aqua Knight - Volume 1 - 3 (complete)

It was awesome

Also:
Kurosagi Corpse Delivery Service - Volume 6


again, awesome


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 6, 2008)

last 3 chs of naruto, bleach, dgrayman
hxh 281, ch 5-8 of bakuman, ch 10-11 of meine liebe, ch 26-28 of nura
and a couple of others


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 6, 2008)

Bakuman ch.8
Psyren ch.41
Air Gear ch.126-132


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 6, 2008)

*What have you read today?*

_Amatsuki_ Chapter 33
_Gintama_ Chapter 65
_Gintama_ Chapter 158-168 (Itou Arc pek)
_Gintama_ Chapter 229-231
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 32-41
_Naruto_ Chapter 272-280 (reread)
_Shaman King_ Chapter 234-239


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2008)

ive only read no bra#14 so far


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 6, 2008)

_Liar Game_ Chapter 30
_Psyren_ Chapter 41
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 36
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapters 1-23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.83-92)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.191)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.8)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.228)
_No Bra _(Ch.14)


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 7, 2008)

*Today:*


Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind - Volume "7"
Mononoke Hime: Volume 2
Japan - Only volume
Legends of Mother Sarah - Volume 1 ~ 2
Metropolis - Only volume
A White Summer - One-shot
Alive! - Only Volume


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 7, 2008)

Sky High Ch. 1 - 5.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.93-96)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.9)
_Rosario + Vampire II_ (Ch.12)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.12)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.11-22)


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 8, 2008)

Sky High Ch. 6. 

busy day has been busy


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 8, 2008)

Rebirth 1-3


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 8, 2008)

_Amatsuki_ Chapter 34
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 42-45


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Oct 8, 2008)

_Double Arts_ ch. 4 & 5
_Fairy Tail_ ch. 105
_Bitter Virgin_ ch. 1
_One Piece_ ch. 311-315
_Bakuman_ ch. 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.97-105)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.192;195)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.23)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2008)

Fairy tail ch 106 
Jackals ch 1(fucking awesome)


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 9, 2008)

Claymore Chapter 30-35
Air Gear Chapter 210-216


----------



## Jayka (Oct 9, 2008)

Fruits Basket - Vol. 20
Heaven! - Vol 2 & 3


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 9, 2008)

*Last 2 days:*


 Mother Sarah - Volume 3 ~ 4
 Marvelous Melmo - Only volume
 Go! Go! Ackman - Only volume
 Akira (reread) - Volume 1
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 189 ~ 197


----------



## BVB (Oct 9, 2008)

Fairy Tail (ch.106)
history's strongest disciple kenichi (ch.192-198)


----------



## Zaru (Oct 9, 2008)

Naruto 420
One Piece 518
Bleach 329


----------



## HugeGuy (Oct 9, 2008)

Apart from the Shounen Trinity, I also read Happy! ch1-31. Man, this shit is addictive!


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2008)

Naruto ch.420 raw 
Bleach ch.329 raw


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 9, 2008)

_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 106


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 9, 2008)

_Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge_ Chapter 6
_Sidooh _Chapter 31
_Bamboo Blade _Chapter 37
_Gantz _Chapter 282
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 201
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 106
_Penguin Revolution_ Chapters 1-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.106)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.103)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.196;198)


----------



## p-lou (Oct 10, 2008)

Over the last couple of days

_Stray Dog_  one shot
_Ashen Victor_  only volume
_Shuna's Journey_  only volume
_Pluto_  volume 1
_One Piece_  518


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2008)

Fairy Tail 106
Naruto 420
One Piece 518
Eyeshield 21 1-2


----------



## BVB (Oct 10, 2008)

The new chapters of the shounen trinity!


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 10, 2008)

_Amai Kamiato _(oneshot)
_Shiro no Keiyaku _(oneshot)_
Tonari no Inuyami _(oneshot)
_Sasameke_ Chapters 1-6
_Satsuma Gishiden_ Chapters 1-6 (complete)
_Mekakushi no Kuni Chapters_ 1-6
_One Piece _Chapter 518
_Naruto _Chapter 420
_Bleach _Chapter 329
_Hunter x Hunter _Chapter 282
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 825
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 29
_Rurouni Kenshin _Chapters 1-15


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 10, 2008)

_Baccano!_ Chapter 1   
_Bleach_ Chapter 329
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 46-55
_Naruto_ Chapter 420
_One Piece_ Chapter 518


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 10, 2008)

Fairy Tail chap 106
Naruto chap 420
One Piece chap 518


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 10, 2008)

new chapter of tsubasa reservoir. i'm so happy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2008)

*Today: *

_Bleach_ (Ch.329)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.282)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.10)
_Mixim_ (Ch.20-23)
_Naruto_ (Ch.420)
_Sister Trap_ (Ch.3)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2008)

ive read
One Piece Chapter 518
Naruto Chapter 420
Bleach Chapter 329


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2008)

One Piece - 518
Naruto - 420
Bleach - 329


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 10, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 420
Bleach Chapter 329
Claymore Chapter 35-40


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Bleach 329
D. Gray-man 175
Hunter X Hunter 282


----------



## Kaname (inactive 2) (Oct 11, 2008)

_Naruto_ ch. 420


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2008)

Naruto ch.420 
Bleach ch.329 
D.gray-man ch.175 
Code breaker ch.17


----------



## BVB (Oct 11, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch213
History's strongest disciple kenichi ch199
dgray man ch175
hxh ch282


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2008)

TO-LOVE-RU chapters 119-120


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 11, 2008)

_D.Gray-Man_ Chapter 1-7
_Gantz_ Chapter 282
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 56-63
_Monster_ Chapter 1-8


----------



## Mider T (Oct 11, 2008)

Naruto chapter 420
Bleach chapter 329
Bakuman chapter 9
Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 88


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 11, 2008)

_Fullmetal Alchemist _Chapter 88
_2x8 Song_ Chapter 1-13
_Sad Love Story_ Chapters 1-3
_Mekkakushi no Kuni_ Chapters 6-40 (complete)
_Bakuman _Chapter 9
_D. Gray-man _Chapter 175


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 3-4
Reborn! 213


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist - 88
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 213


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2008)

*Today:*

_D.Grayman_ (Ch.175)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.301)
_HEN_ (Ch.77-83)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.199)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.213)
_Shoujo Sect_ (Ch.13)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.119-120)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2008)

Katekyo hitman reborn ch.213 
Eyeshield 21 ch.301
Bakuman ch.9


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 12, 2008)

FMA ch.88
Reborn ch.213
Bakuman ch.9


----------



## p-lou (Oct 12, 2008)

Over the last few days

_Battle Angle Alita: Last Order_ volumes 2&3
_Hunter x Hunter_ chapter 282
_Bleach_ chapter 329
_Naruto_ chapter 420
_Pluto_ volumes 2-4
_Believers_ 2 volumes (complete)


----------



## yamoto (Oct 12, 2008)

Justice Leauge of America # 0


----------



## RivFader (Oct 12, 2008)

_FMA 88
Rosario + Vampire II 1 - 12
Some other stuff _


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 12, 2008)

_Amatsuki_ Chapter 35
_D.Gray-Man_ Chapter 8-16
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 64-73
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 1-7
_Monster_ Chapter 9-16


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 12, 2008)

eyeshield 21 001-006 

just finished slam dunk and now i'm trying eyeshield as my new sports manga ^^
i know the first ~50 anime episodes from eyeshield but lost sight of any sources for the later episodes, so reading the manga should do it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2008)

*Today:*
_
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.200)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.33)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.73+Omake)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 5-6
Psyren 42


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 13, 2008)

_Koukou Debut _Chapter 46
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 30
_Psyren _Chapter 42
_Rurouni Kenshin _Chapters 16-32

reread: _Ressentiment _Chapters 1-29


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 13, 2008)

_D.Gray-Man_ Chapter 17-26
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 74-83
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 8-16
_Monster_ Chapter 17-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2008)

*Today:* 

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.201)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.46)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.9-10)


----------



## E (Oct 13, 2008)

d.grayman 138

holy fuck, i'm such a slow reader 


and i still havent read FMA 88


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 7-20


----------



## BVB (Oct 14, 2008)

History's strongest disciple Kenichi (ch 200-202)


----------



## Gary (Oct 14, 2008)

10 chapters of soul eater.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2008)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.104)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi _(Ch.202;205)
_kekkaishi_ (Ch.206)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 21-30


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 15, 2008)

Air Gear chapters 196-216


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 15, 2008)

to love ru 90-120


----------



## BVB (Oct 15, 2008)

flames of recca ch1-20


----------



## Aki-kun (Oct 15, 2008)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 17-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (ch.204;260)
_Kokou Debut_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 31-50


----------



## Platinum (Oct 16, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 184-212. Almost caught up .


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2008)

Platnium said:


> Katekyo Hitman Reborn 184-212. Almost caught up .


you already caught up.good for you  

anyway:
fairy tail ch.107 raw


----------



## BVB (Oct 16, 2008)

Flames of Recca ch 21 - 25
Fairy Tail ch 107


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 16, 2008)

Code: Breaker (Ch. 1-4)
Yakuza Girl (Ch.1)
JJBA (Ch. 124-140)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2008)

_Air Gear _Chapter 217
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 107
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 826
_HolyLand _Chapter 35
_Koukou Debut _Chapter 47
_Tensai Family Company _Chapter 14
_Skip Beat _Chapters 1-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.5)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.203;206)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2008)

Fairy Tail 107
Eyeshield 21 51-75


----------



## RivFader (Oct 17, 2008)

_Fairy Tail 107
Bleach 330
Naruto 421
NO ONE PIECE 
*goes back to loading Katekyo Hitman Reborn*
_


----------



## Zaru (Oct 17, 2008)

Bleach 330
Naruto 421


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 17, 2008)

REAL 39
Until Death Do Us Part 1-3
Naruto 421
Bleach 330


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 17, 2008)

_Skip Beat_ Chapters 30-129
_Bleach_ Chapter 330
_D. Grayman_ Chapter 176
_Naruto _Chapter 421
_REAL _Chapter 39
_XXXHolic _Chapter 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2008)

Today:

_Air Gear_ (Ch.217)
_Bleach_ (Ch.330)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.176)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.302)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.107)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.33-34)
_Naruto_ (Ch.421)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.7)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (*Other 2*: Omake)


----------



## laly (Oct 17, 2008)

_Bleach_ Ch. 330
_Naruto_ Ch. 421


----------



## iluvzetsu (Oct 17, 2008)

i read naruto and bleach


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2008)

Bleach 330
Naruto 421
Eyeshield 21 76-80


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 18, 2008)

naruto 421, bleach 320


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 18, 2008)

Pluto - Volumes 1 ~ 3


----------



## Guts (Oct 18, 2008)

84 chapters of claymore


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2008)

JJBA Vol, 15


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2008)

Naruto ch421
Bleach ch330
Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch214
D.Gray-Man ch176
Hunter X Hunter ch283
History's strongest disciple kenichi ch203-206


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 18, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 421
Bleach Chapter 330
21st Century Boys Chapter 1-10


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2008)

to-love-ru chapter-122


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 18, 2008)

Pluto Ch 1-3


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2008)

Naruto ch.421
Bleach ch.330  
D.gray-man ch.176 
Eyeshield 21 ch.302
Katekyo hitman reborn ch.214 
Bakuman ch.10 
Kuroshitsuji ch.7-9


----------



## Nae'blis (Oct 18, 2008)

A few chapters of Claymore... don't even remember which ones.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2008)

*Today:*

_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.283)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (ch.214)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.207-212)
_Rozen Maiden_ (Ch.49/Tale 6)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.121)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.31)


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Oct 18, 2008)

*Reborn!* - _Chapter 214_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 18, 2008)

Bleach - 330
Naruto - 421
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 214


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 18, 2008)

The usual... psyren, to-love-ru, hyde and closer and Sexy commando...

actually the last two just showed up after a long time...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2008)

Finally got round to reading Vinland saga.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2008)

Hunter X Hunter 283
D. Gray-man 176
Psyren 43
Eyeshield 21 81-135


----------



## BVB (Oct 19, 2008)

Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch207-208


----------



## Emily (Oct 19, 2008)

Air Gear 1-43
Death Note 109


----------



## Jayka (Oct 19, 2008)

Spiral(/Suiri no Kizuna) - chapter 16~19
Samurai Deeper Kyo - volume 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2008)

*Today: *

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.105)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.207-208)
_Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.1-10)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.229)


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 19, 2008)

I read random chapters of the Naruto Manga.


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.209-211)
Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch.229)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 20, 2008)

Soul Eater - 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.209-213)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.74)
_Shoujo Sect_ (Day After)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.13)


----------



## limatt (Oct 20, 2008)

ClayMore 1-4


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2008)

Soul Eater #54


----------



## BVB (Oct 21, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.212-216)


----------



## Empress (Oct 21, 2008)

Bleach, finished first 3 volumes so far and still continuing it


----------



## p-lou (Oct 21, 2008)

In the last week or so...

_Full Metal Alchemist_ chapter 88
_Pluto_ volume 5
_Naruto_ chapter 421
_Bleach _ chapter 330
_Hoshin Engi_ volumes 1-3
_Lone Wolf and Cub_ volume 7
_Hunter x Hunter_ chapter 283


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.214-221)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.213-214)
_Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.11-12)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.2)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.54)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.31)


----------



## limatt (Oct 21, 2008)

Claymore ch.5-9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 136-215
Soul Eater 54


----------



## BVB (Oct 22, 2008)

History's strongest disciple (ch.217-224)
Air Gear (ch217-218)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2008)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.218)
_Cross Over_ (Ch.44)
_History Strongest Disciple_ (Ch.222-224)
_Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.13)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 216-225


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 23, 2008)

*Since the last time I posted in this thread:*


 Pluto - volumes 1 ~ 6
 Houshin Engi - volume 1
 Samurai Deeper Kyo - volumes 1 ~16


----------



## BVB (Oct 23, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.225-229)
Fairy Tail (ch.108)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.15)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.225-233)
_My Balls_ (Ch.22)
_No Bra_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 226-280
Fairy Tail 108


----------



## BVB (Oct 24, 2008)

HSD Kenichi (ch230-234)
Naruto (ch.422)
Bleach (ch.331)


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 24, 2008)

Fairy Tail 108
Naruto (ch.422)
Bleach (ch.331)
Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch.229)
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.225-233)
Samurai Deeper Kyo (volumes 1-16) 

?.can you tell that I?ve had a bit of free time? xD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 24, 2008)

Naruto 422
Bleach 331


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 24, 2008)

Until Death Do Us Part 4-8


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 24, 2008)

_Yamada Tarou Monogatari _Chapters 1-20
_Antique Wish_ (oneshot)
_S no Yuiitsu M no Zettai_ (oneshot)
_Megane Ouji_ Chapters 1-4
_The Gorgeous Life of Strawberry-chan _Chapters 1-5
_Welcome to Cosmos Apartment House_ (oneshot)
_Maniattemasu!_ Chapters 1-10
_One Piece_ Chapter 519
_Naruto_ Chapter 422
_Bleach_ Chapter 331
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 202
_Minami-ke_ Chapter 43
_Gantz_ Chapter 283
_Berserk_ Chapter 298

reread:_ Maniattemasu!_ Chapters 1-10


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Oct 24, 2008)

Bleach 331
Naruto 422
Embalming 1-5
Berserk vol.2


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2008)

Naruto chapter 422
Bleach chapter 331
To Aru Majutsu no Index chapters 11 and 12
One Piece chapter 519
Vampire Knight chapter 44
Romeo x Juliet chapter 3
Kodomo no Jikan chapter 42 (the real one)
My Balls chapter 22


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2008)

Naruto - 422
Bleach - 331
One Piece - 519
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 215
Vampire Knight - 01


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_(Ch.331)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.17-18)
_Eternal Sisters_ (Vol.1)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.303)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.108)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.234)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.215)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.42)
_Naruto_ (ch.422)


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 25, 2008)

*Today:*



 Bleach - 331
 Fairy Tail - 108
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 234
 Naruto - 422
 One Piece - 519
 Houshin Engi - Volumes 2 ~ 7


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 25, 2008)

I read the new naruto, bleach, and bakuman chapters.


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 25, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 422
Bleach Chapter 331
Minami-Ke 43


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2008)

Naruto 422
Bleach 331
Reborn! 215
One Piece 519


----------



## Hapayahapaya (Oct 25, 2008)

20th Century Boys 1-143 

Kenji is the man!


----------



## BVB (Oct 25, 2008)

One piece (ch.519)
KHR (ch. 215)


----------



## Jayka (Oct 25, 2008)

Hands Off! - Vol 2 + 3


----------



## Zaru (Oct 25, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 215


----------



## Krauser-tan (Oct 25, 2008)

Biomega Vol1-2
Bleach 331
Naruto 422
One piece 519
GTO vol 1(re-read)


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 25, 2008)

Zettai Kareshi 1-10
Yoo Ah Dok-Jon 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 25, 2008)

_Bakuman _Chapter 11
_Doubt _Chapter 16
_Ouran High School Host Club _Chapter 65
_Dear_ Chapter 15
_Beauty Pop_ Chapters 1-40
_Koibana Koiseyo Hana_ Chapters 1-7
_Himitsu Kichi_ Chapters 1-5
_Dear School Gang Leader_ Chapters 1-6
_Shiawase Kissa_ Chapters 1-13

reread: _Vulgar Ghost Daydream_ Volumes 1 and 2


----------



## laly (Oct 25, 2008)

_Naruto_  Ch. 422


----------



## Phobophobia (Oct 25, 2008)

i read new naruto chapter and hunterxhunter vol.12


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2008)

Fairy Tail - 01


----------



## Tasmima (Oct 25, 2008)

Naruto chapter 422. The news. An article about yoga. A book called " Cirque Du Freak, Tunnels of Blood" (It's a series book, Cirque Du Freak, it's french for Circus of Freaks)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.19)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.17)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.11)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.122)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Red Sands (Oct 25, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure (Ch.240-274)


----------



## Gary (Oct 25, 2008)

bakuman 11


----------



## Totitos (Oct 25, 2008)

Baki Son of Ogre (80-87)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 281-303
Psyren 44
Hunter X Hunter 284


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Oct 26, 2008)

Aqua Knight
Apollo's Song
Newest OP, Naruto and HXH chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2008)

*Today:*

_Cross Over_ (Ch.45)
_HEN_ (Ch.84-88)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.284)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.215)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Volume 1-2)
_Kimi ga Suki_ (Ch.1-6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.230)


----------



## Sasuke X (Oct 26, 2008)

Vol. 6 of Love Hina

The story started to get going in this volume. In the previous volumes the focus had been on school, a trip to Kyoto, a trip to the beach and then lots of one-shot fun. In Vol. 6 the focus was on the relationship between Keitaro and Naru, with them going on a 1-on-1 date (of sorts), and the mystery surrounding the past of Keitaro is finally starting to become less mysterious. In terms of plot development, this is definitely the best volume so far, and it had my favourite chapter so far (the date chapter).

Next volume should be good; Vol. 6 ended on a cliffhanger. Vol. 7 will undoubtedly be less than serious but I'm still looking forward to the plot/character development that will occur in-between the laughs. Naru finally seems to be being honest with herself, so it shouldn't be too long before something gives between her and Keitaro. The more volumes I read the closer I get to sexy time...or at least that's what I'm assuming.

Sadly, after I read Vol. 7 tomorrow, I'm going to have to wait AGAIN before continuing as Amazon weren't fast enough to ship my order before Sunday. I'll be pissed if it still hasn't been shipped tomorrow - I need more Love Hina. :/


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2008)

Psyren 1,2
Soul Eater 2, 3
Nana latest chapter


----------



## BVB (Oct 27, 2008)

HSD KEnichi (ch.235-237)
Eyeshield 21 (ch.1-4)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 27, 2008)

my balls ch 1-7
girl saurus 1-6


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 27, 2008)

*In the last couple days:*


 Houshin Engi - Volumes 8 ~ 19


----------



## KohZa (Oct 27, 2008)

Code breaker 18-19 
Bakuman 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2008)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.106)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.235-237)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.11)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.216-218)
_Psyren_ (Vol.1-2)


----------



## Vault (Oct 27, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch235-237


----------



## Sasuke X (Oct 27, 2008)

Vol. 7 of Love Hina 

Not much to add to the above posts really. I was a little disappointed how the relationship between Keitaro and Naru started to go backwards after chapter 51, with the love triangle preventing the relationship between the main two progressing. I wasn't best pleased with Naru letting her feelings be known in chapter 51, only for her to then go back to not admitting her feelings again after that until later on in the volume. But, thankfully, the fun and games went away towards the end of the volume - Keitaro and Naru got as close as they've ever been.

Annoyingly, Amazon still haven't sent Vol. 8-14. I had hoped for my order to be sent yesterday...


----------



## BVB (Oct 28, 2008)

HSD Kenichi (ch.238-243)
Eyeshield 21 (ch.5-26)


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 28, 2008)

Zettai Kareshi  Chpt 10-15
Cat Street Chpt 1-5


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 28, 2008)

Nodame Cantabile 77-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disiciple Kenichi_ (Ch.238-242)
_Psyren_ (Vol.3)


----------



## BVB (Oct 29, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 (ch.26-71)


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 29, 2008)

*In the last couple days:*


 Houshin Engi - Volumes 20 ~ 23 (I really enjoyed it)
 XBlade - chapters 14 ~ 15
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 235 ~ 243
 Blade of the Immortal (reread) - Volume 1


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 29, 2008)

Zettai Kareshi Chpt 15-25
Cat Street Chpt 5-10
Minami-ke Chpt 44


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 29, 2008)

Finished volume 11 of D. Grayman.

Great read.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2008)

*Today:*

_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Vol.3)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.18)
_Psyren_ (Ch.26-33)


----------



## BVB (Oct 30, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 (ch.72-111)
Fairy Tail (ch.209)


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 30, 2008)

The last chapter of Hellsing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.109)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.243-245)
_Naruto_ (Ch.423)
_Psyren_ (Ch.34-44)


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruto - 423
One Piece - 520


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2008)

Fairy Tail 109
Naruto 423


----------



## BVB (Oct 31, 2008)

Bleach - 332
One Piece - 520
Naruto - 423
Eyeshield 21 - 111-156
HSD Kenichi - 244-245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2008)

*Today:*

_Ashita no Yoichi_ (Ch.9-10)
_Bleach_ (Ch.332)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.20)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.304)
_Girl Saurus DX_ (Ch.45)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.246)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 304
D. Gray-man 177
Bleach 332
One Piece 520
Prince of Tennis 1-51


----------



## Aeon (Nov 1, 2008)

Bleach - 332
Naruto - 331-347 (Reread)


----------



## BVB (Nov 1, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 - 157-202
D. Gray-man - 177


----------



## Nevyn (Nov 1, 2008)

MPD psycho Vol 5-7
Crimson Hero vol1-vol10 ch1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 1, 2008)

Been reading Naruto from Chapters 300 and still going. Just started reading. Getting interested in it now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 1, 2008)

caught on girl saurus dx 26-45, started rereading first part of Open Seaseme 1-6


----------



## BVB (Nov 1, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 215
HSD Kenichi - 246
HSD Kenichi Gaiden - 1
Mysterious Girlfriend X - 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2008)

*Today: *

_Change 123_ (Ch.16)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.177)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.216)
_Kenichi Gaiden_ (Ch.1)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Vol.4)
_Shoujo Sect_ (Vol2//Extra End II)


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

Romeo x Juliet - Chapter 5
Kannagi - Chapters 1-12


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 216


----------



## Aki-kun (Nov 2, 2008)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 117-134


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2008)

Reborn 216
Psyren 45
Hunter X Hunter 285


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.247-252)
_HunterxHunter _(Ch.285)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.5)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.123)


----------



## BVB (Nov 3, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 - 203-256
HSD Kenichi - 247-252


----------



## Munken (Nov 3, 2008)

Slam Dunk - vol 3 & 4


----------



## Zaru (Nov 3, 2008)

Baki - Son of Ogre

Ch. 1-8


----------



## Nagasumi (Nov 3, 2008)

Air Gear 219
Bokura ga Ita 38-44


----------



## Ryuk (Nov 3, 2008)

The 3 newest Naruto ch .


----------



## Sasuke X (Nov 3, 2008)

Deep Love - 8/10 (complete)

Very good but the story was far too rushed, with very little filler in-between the onslaught of tragic events. It seemed as if as much depressing stuff as humanly possible was thrown in to get an emotional reaction out of readers.

Also read Vol. 1 of Confidential Confessions, which is another 8/10 series. I've ordered Vol. 1-3.

----------------

Love Hina. During this night and this evening, I've read chapters 60-78 (in other words, Vol. 8-9). I'm loving it as much as ever, although most of Vol. 8 was a little on the boring side up until towards the end. Vol. 9 was much better: I liked the chapters spent on developing both Motoko and Shinobu, and it was good to FINALLY see both Keitaro and Naru manage to declare their love for each other without a comical interruption preventing them from doing so.

There was one part of Vol. 9 that bugged me: Naru not speaking to poor Keitaro for over 3 weeks. The guy was in hospital, unable to walk or go to Tokyo University, yet Naru was cold enough to avoid him simply because he did what she attempted to do at the end of Vol. 8. That was the first time I thought of her as a bitch/unlikeable character, and I can't shake the feeling that the only reason she didn't give an answer was because the author wanted to drag out her confession. She also didn't endear herself to me by living for Tokyo University without Keitaro, although it was later added that she was supposed to be waiting for him outside the building. I got over my annoyance as the volume progressed but my anti-Naru thoughts are still in the back of my mind...

Anyway. I've kept having to delay finishing the series after reading Vol. 1-5...and, unless I read the contents of Vol. 10 online, I'm going to have to re-read Vol. 8-9 whilst waiting for a store to re-stock Vol. 10. Right now, the only UK stock with stock is selling at the RRP of £6.99, and I refuse to pay full price. It's frustrating because I already own the other 13 volumes...


----------



## limatt (Nov 3, 2008)

Psyren Ch.1-45


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 3, 2008)

Koi Kaze ch 1 - 20 ;__; 
 Uncassandra ch 1 - 3 
 Keroro Gunsou Volume 15 (bought it)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2008)

*Today:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.19)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 4, 2008)

Only thing I read today is a oneshot by the same guy who did Gintama called _13_.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2008)

open seasame up to ch 34


----------



## BVB (Nov 4, 2008)

HSD Kenichi - 253
Eyeshield 21 - 256-304


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2008)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.219)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.253-254)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.231)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.28)
_Pysren_ (Ch.45)


----------



## BVB (Nov 5, 2008)

HSD Kenichi - 254
Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch.231)


----------



## Shawny (Nov 5, 2008)

Vampire Knight, chapter 4
Death Note, chapter 3

I need to catch up!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi _ (Ch.255)


----------



## BVB (Nov 6, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _History Strongest Disciple Kenichi _ (Ch.255)



This one and:

Fairy Tail 110


----------



## Cronos (Nov 6, 2008)

i only watch 2 shows:
Naruto,TTGL
and only read one manga..so nothing today my friend..but ill be reading later on the new chapter of naruto


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2008)

*Today:*

_D.Grayman_ (Ch.178)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.110)
_Yuria 100 shiki_ (Ch.32-33)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2008)

Fairy Tail 110
Prince of Tennis 52-114


----------



## Aeon (Nov 7, 2008)

Naruto - 424 
Bleach - 333 
One Piece - 521
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 217


----------



## BVB (Nov 7, 2008)

Naruto - 424
Bleach - 333
One Piece - 521
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 217
Eyeshield 21 - 305
HSD Kenichi - 256
D. gray-man - 178


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 7, 2008)

Naruto 424
Bleach 333
One Piece 521
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 217
Eyeshield 21 305
D. Gray-man 178


----------



## Legend (Nov 7, 2008)

ive read (Naruto 424) (Bleach 333) (One Piece 521)


----------



## Hodor (Nov 7, 2008)

Naruto 424
One Piece 521
Kenichi 256

(Yesterday)
Gantz 284


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2008)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.220)
_Bleach _(Ch.333)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.178)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.305)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi _(Ch.256)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.217)
_Naruto_ (Ch.424)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Teh Chrisizard (Nov 7, 2008)

Air Gear 28 (just started yesterday xD)
Naruto 424
Initial D... don't even remember
Yu-Gi-Oh! R 3-5 (again, just started yesterday)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 7, 2008)

just the usual, latest chs of naruto,bleach, dgrayman


----------



## Rolling~Star (Nov 8, 2008)

I read the latest Naruto and Bleach.

And plus, I read through the Jinchuu arc of Rurouni Kenshin. So sad.


----------



## BVB (Nov 8, 2008)

HxH - ch.284-286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.257-260)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.286)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Vol.5)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.1-7)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.124)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.16)
_Yuria 100 shiki_ (Ch.34)


----------



## stardust (Nov 8, 2008)

_Bakuman~ chapter 12
Tokyo Akazukin~ chapter 1 ~ 27; completed
Totally Captivated~ chapter 40
Fushigi no Kuni no Shounen Arisu~ chapter 1 ~ 8_


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2008)

Berserk 280~298


----------



## Austeria (Nov 9, 2008)

Gokusen 121
Code Breaker 21
Gintama 236 (RAW + trans)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 9, 2008)

bakuman 13
latest to love ru


----------



## BVB (Nov 9, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.257-260)
Slam Dunk (ch.1-28)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2008)

Psyren 46
Hunter X Hunter 286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2008)

*Today: *

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.21)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.261-262)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.4)
_Psyren_ (Ch.46)
_Rosario+Vampire II_ (Ch.13)
_Toradora_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Cjones (Nov 9, 2008)

Dective Conan (660)

My Hime (1) just started

little busters


----------



## BVB (Nov 10, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.261-266)
Slam Dunk (ch.28-140)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2008)

special a
rosairo vamp II 13


----------



## Sasuke X (Nov 10, 2008)

*Gankutsuou: Vol. 1*


First of all, I have to say that volume 1 was a fairly disappointing read and not really worth the asking price of ?6. Seeing the wonderful cover art (which happens to be the only amazing aspect of this volume) on a website made me, someone who ranks Gankutsuou as his #1 anime, happy to pay more than I normally would pay for a single volume of manga. However, after finishing reading, I was left wondering why so little effort had been put into what's inside the cover compared to the effort put into the cover design...

After removing my eyes from the lovely cover and looking inside, the first thing that caught my eye was the surprisingly atrocious artwork, the art not doing the artwork of the anime justice at all. Albert's face, and many other characters, often look randomly fat or just plain odd. The nose of Albert was often suspect, it not even being drawn properly a lot of the time, and the art was generally inconsistent. Some characters designs have even been changed completely, with Mercedes (for example) looking ugly and white - a far cry from the beautiful Spanish looks she had in the anime. While the art did improve a little in terms of consistency as the volume went on, it still wasn't up to the standard I expected after viewing the stunning looking anime.

Even the story wasn't exempt from problems - it seemed a little too rushed and the rearranging of key scenes didn't improve anything, the opposite actually being true. The story switched from the events on Luna to Villefort's in-house murders within the space of a few pages, and the scene switching required Franz to become involved in Villefort's problems. Why wasn't more time spent on the Luna segment? It was daft to attempt to cover the kidnapping/rescue part in a couple of pages.
I also wasn't best pleased with the Edmond flashback occurring at the start of the manga story - it worked much better in the anime, where the flashback was shown after Edmond had put his plans into motion. In the novel (The Count of Monte Cristo), going through the events in chronological order worked wonderfully because 100's of pages were spent on telling readers what happened in great detail...but, in the case of  the anime/manga adaptation, it works much better if Edmond's past is left mysterious until the end because not much time is there to be spent on his lengthy back-story.

I'll probably get the remaining volumes just to complete my Gankutsuou anime and manga collection, but I haven't been impressed with what was shown in the first volume. The anime is superior to what was inthe first volume in every possible way and, unless you're a fan who wants to see more of Gankutsuou, the time you'd spent reading the first volume wouldn't be worth it.

*Vol. 1 Rating:* 7/10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2008)

*Today:*


_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.263-266)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.219)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.7-9)


----------



## .:WokeN:. (Nov 10, 2008)

_Abara _8
_666 Satan_ 1 & 2
_No Bra_ 14 & 15


----------



## BVB (Nov 11, 2008)

Slam Dunk (ch.141-276)
Air gear - 219-220


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist - 89


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 11, 2008)

Soul Eater                     .


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 11, 2008)

_Sket Dance_ Chapter 55
_Kyuukyoku_ Venus Chapters 3-4
_Minami-ke_ Chapter 46
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 35
_REAL_ Chapters 41-42
_Stigmata_ Chapters 1-7
_Tactics _Chapters 1-8
_Arakure_ Chapters 1-20
_Hissing_ Volumes 1-4
_No Bra_ Chapters 1-15
_Psycho Busters_ Chapters 1-12
_Gengetsurou Kitan_ Chapter 1
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ Chapters 1-7


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 11, 2008)

I caught up with Real. =D I think I was about 10 chapters behind.


Now maybe Air Gear.... If I ever feel like it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2008)

*Today:* 


_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Volume 6)
_Yotsubato!_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 11, 2008)

No Bra - Chapters 1-15
Eyeshield 21 - Chapters 289-305
Hunter x Hunter - Chapters 279-286


----------



## xpeed (Nov 12, 2008)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapters 63-65
Dragonball Z Vol. 25
Rockstar Energy Drink nutritional facts


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 12, 2008)

_Doujin Work_ Chapters 1-28
_The Devil and Her Love Song_ Chapters 1-11
_Gokusen_ Chapters 1-30
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 111
_Team Medical Dragon _Chapter 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.111)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.267)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 12, 2008)

Saru Lock ch. 1-2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 1-2


----------



## BVB (Nov 13, 2008)

HSD Kenichi (ch 267)
Fairy Tail 111


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 13, 2008)

_Berserk_ Chapter 299
_High School _Chapters 1-6
_Gokusen_ Chapters 31-43
_Tetsuwan Girl_ Chapters 1-11
_Honey x Honey Drops_ Chapters 1-7
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero_ Chapters 1-13
_Pheromomania_ Chapters 1-8
_Kyuukyoku Venus_ Chapter 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.17)
_Cross Over_ (Ch.46)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.232)
_Yuria 100 shiki_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2008)

Fairy Tail 111
To-LOVE-Ru 3-5


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 14, 2008)

Amatsuki - Ch. 15
& Randomly re-reading some KHR chapters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 14, 2008)

Berserk 299(Was amazing as always)

New Grappler Baki 1-5(A pretty nice start hope it stays as good as the first series was)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 14, 2008)

HSD Kenichi (ch 267)
Yakuza Girl (ch 1-7)


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 14, 2008)

_Akumetsu_ Chapter 63
_Bakuman _Chapter 14
_Bleach _Chapter 334
_One Piece _Chapter 522
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 232
_Hush _Chapters 1-8
_Angel Densetsu _Chapters 1-27
_Hunter x Hunter _Chapter 287


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2008)

Bleach 334
Hunter X Hunter 287
One Piece 522
Reborn 218
Eyeshield 21 306
To-LOVE-Ru 6-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.334)
_Cross Over_ (Ch.47)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.306)
_Heaven_ (Ch.1-3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.218)
_Sekirei_ (Halloween Parade Special)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2008)

Bleach - 334
One Piece - 522
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 218


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 15, 2008)

Open Seasme 
bleach 
bakuman 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.22)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.287)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Vol.7)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.14-15)
_Onidere_ (Ch.2-3)


----------



## kimidoll (Nov 15, 2008)

Today;;




*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* ↬ Ch. 197 - 218
*Bride of the Water God* ↬ Ch. 45
& A *KHR doujinshi*, does that count?

​


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Mahou Sensei Negima 232.


----------



## Penance (Nov 16, 2008)

Pluto (ch 10, and ongoing)
Bloody Monday (ch 11)
Psyren (ch 45-47)
Code Breaker (ch 22)
Flame of Recca (after Pluto)


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2008)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen 1 & 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.268-274)
_Minami-ke_ (Ch.2-9)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 17, 2008)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.268-274)


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 17, 2008)

kenichi 268-274
AIKI 32-33
ashita no youichi 9-11
bloody monday 11-13
tsukuyomi moon phase 1


----------



## BVB (Nov 17, 2008)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.268-274)
Bleach ch 334
OnePiece ch522
Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch218
Eyeshield 21 ch306
Mahou Sensei negima ch232


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2008)

Psyren 47
To-LOVE-Ru 11-12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2008)

*Today:*

_Minami-ke_ (Ch.10-13)
_Psyren_ (Ch.47)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.32)


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 18, 2008)

_Soul Eater_ Chapter 55
_Air Gear_ Chapter 221
_Kyuukyoku no Venus_ Chapter 5
_Psyren _Chapter 47
_Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge_ Chapter 8
_Gantz_ Chapter 285
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 22
_Yakitate Japan_ Chapters 3-182


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2008)

*Today:*

_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.33-34)


----------



## starlacyi (Nov 18, 2008)

Skyhigh Karma 20
Koko Ni Iru Yo! 8 - 9
Soul Eater 55
Change 123 18


----------



## BVB (Nov 19, 2008)

Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch.275-282
Hajime no Ipoo ch 1-13


----------



## Zaru (Nov 19, 2008)

To Love Ru 125


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 19, 2008)

Zettai Kareshi 20-25

Akane-chan Overdrive 1-9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2008)

One Piece 523 
Soul Eater 55
To-LOVE-Ru 13-15


----------



## Krauser-tan (Nov 19, 2008)

Mirai Nikki chapter 1


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2008)

HSD kenishi - chapter 282
One Piece 523 
fairy tail 112


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 19, 2008)

_One Piece 523
Fairy Tail 112_​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2008)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.221)
_Cross Over_ (Ch.48)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.275-282)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.16)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 20, 2008)

One Piece - 523
Soul Eater - 55


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 20, 2008)

Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch.275-282

One Piece 523..


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2008)

One Piece ch523
Naruto ch425
Bleach 335
Katekyou hitman reborn ch219
Mahou sensei negima ch233
Fairy Tail ch112


----------



## Zaru (Nov 20, 2008)

One Piece 523
Naruto 425
Bleach 335
Katekyou hitman reborn 219


----------



## Aokiji (Nov 20, 2008)

Vagabond 32 or something.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 20, 2008)

Naruto - 425
Bleach - 335
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! - 219


----------



## stardust (Nov 20, 2008)

_After School Nightmare ~ 1 - 22
Deep Love; Host ~ completed
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann: Gurren Gakuen-Hen ~ 1 - 2
GOTH ~ completed_


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 20, 2008)

_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 17
_One Piece_ Chapter 523
_Naruto_ Chapter 425
_Bleach_ Chapter 335
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 112
_Kyuukyoku Venus_ Chapter 6
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 48
_School Rumble_ Chapters 1-16

reread: _Prince of Tennis_ Chapters 122-229


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 20, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 425
Vinland Saga Chapter 48
New Grappler baki 10-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.112)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.283)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.233)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.34)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.125)


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 ch307
HSD Kenichi ch283-286


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 21, 2008)

HSD Kenichi ch283-286


Naruto Chapter 425


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.335)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.307)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.107)
_Minami-Ke_ (Ch.13-27)
_Naruto_ (Ch.425)
_Umi no Misaki: Innocent Days_ (Omake)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 21, 2008)

bakuman 15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2008)

Naruto 425
Bleach 335
Reborn! 219
To-LOVE-Ru 16-20
Eyeshield 21 307


----------



## Hodor (Nov 22, 2008)

Naruto 425
One Piece 523
Bleach 335
Bakuman 15
HSD Kenichi 287-290


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2008)

Naruto 425 
Bleach 335 
Reborn!219 
Eyeshield 21 307 
Bakuman 15 
Rurouni kenshin(jinchuu arc)


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 22, 2008)

Bleach Ch 335
Angel Voice Ch 5-9


----------



## BVB (Nov 22, 2008)

HSD Kenichi ch287-290
Hajime no Ippo 14-100


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2008)

HSD Kenichi ch287-290


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2008)

*Today:*
_
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.286-290)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.288)
_Kashimashi ~Girl Meets Girl~_ (Vol.5/Secretive Ayuki-chan 1-5)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.219)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 22, 2008)

finally a new deadman wonderland chapter came out! 
i read it, and now i want more


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 22, 2008)

hunter x hunter 288


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 21-60


----------



## Proxy (Nov 23, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland 17


----------



## Skylit (Nov 23, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland 17


----------



## Penance (Nov 23, 2008)

...Deadman Wonderland 17


----------



## BVB (Nov 23, 2008)

Hajime no ippo - ch.100-133


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 23, 2008)

Laon - Chapter 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2008)

*Today:* 


_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.291-294)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.17)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.8-9)
_Psyren_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 23, 2008)

Prince of Tennis 121-131


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 23, 2008)

saint young men 1-3


----------



## Hodor (Nov 24, 2008)

Psyren 48
HSD Kenichi 291-294

Hmm... it's looking like that deadman thing is pritty popular, I'm gunna have to take a look at that.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 24, 2008)

latest to luv ru

deadman was okay, but i stopped reading sometime around ch 10-12


----------



## BVB (Nov 24, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.291-294)
Hunter X Hunter ch.287-288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Cross Over_ (Ch.49)
_Minami-ke_ (Ch.28-39 +Omake)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.126)


----------



## Kool-Aid (Nov 24, 2008)

Air Gear 215-221


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 61-65
Psyren 48
Hunter X Hunter 288


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 24, 2008)

Kenshin 118-160 (shishio was such a loser)


----------



## BVB (Nov 25, 2008)

Hajime no ippo ch.134-200
Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch.295-296


----------



## Zaru (Nov 25, 2008)

To-love-ru 126


----------



## ナルヒナ (Nov 25, 2008)

Fairy Tail: 72-112.
HSD Kenichi: 295-296.
Mahou Sensei Negima: 1-33.


----------



## KunoichiLouis (Nov 25, 2008)

my german text book and Le chevalier d'eon volume 3 :']


----------



## E (Nov 25, 2008)

black lagoon 62


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 25, 2008)

Zettai Kareshi Ch 27-33
Aozora Pop Ch 1-4


----------



## Glued (Nov 25, 2008)

Just finished Elfen Lied.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 25, 2008)

Soul Eater 19-22

Kishin is a motherfucking crazy freak and that's awesome!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.18-19)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.295-300)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.21-24/Special)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.295-300)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2008)

*Today:*

_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.48)
_My lovely ghost kana_ (Ch.11)
_Ojiichan wa Shounen Tantei_ (Ch.1-7)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.36)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 27, 2008)

kokou debut 48


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 27, 2008)

tenjou tenge 118.


----------



## Jayka (Nov 27, 2008)

Kare Kano - chapter 43-47


----------



## isanon (Nov 27, 2008)

air gear 224 raw


----------



## BVB (Nov 27, 2008)

Hajime no ippo ch.200-277
Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch.297-300


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.1-12)
_Blue Drop-Tenshi no Bokura_ (Ch.8;10-12)
_Cross Over_ (Ch.50)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.113)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.43)
_Minami-ke_ (Ch.40-47)
_Naruto_ (Ch.426)


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Nov 27, 2008)

Naruto 426.

I am waiting for Bleach, D. Gray-Man, and Gantz.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2008)

Naruto 426
To-LOVE-Ru 66-70
Fairy Tail 113


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Nov 28, 2008)

bleach 336 & naruto 426.


----------



## BVB (Nov 28, 2008)

Fairy Tail ch113
Historys strongest disciple kenichi ch301
Naruto ch426
Bleach ch336
Hajime no Ippo ch301-316


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 28, 2008)

naruto bleach crossover 50


----------



## Zaru (Nov 28, 2008)

Deadman Wonderland 1-17



Kira U. Masaki said:


> naruto bleach crossover 50


What, where can you read that


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 308
HunterXHunter 289
To-LOVE-ru 71-107
Bleach 336


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.13-15)
_Bleach_ (Ch.336)
_Code Breakers_ (Ch.23)
_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.6-7)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.308)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.234)


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2008)

Zippy Ziggy (Ch 10)

Fist of the Blue Sky (Ch 90)


----------



## Prendergast (Nov 29, 2008)

read the new bleach chapter


----------



## Hodor (Nov 29, 2008)

Bakuman 16
Naruto 426
One Piece 524
Bleach 336


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 29, 2008)

One Piece - 524


----------



## Naruto San (Nov 29, 2008)

Every freaking chapter of Psyren in one haul.

I love it.... It's Jules Verne meets the Matrix


Ohh and
Naruto 426
One Piece 524
Bleach 336


----------



## Ashiya (Nov 29, 2008)

Naruto Ch 426 
Bleach Ch 336
Bokura Ga Ita Ch 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.16)
_CrossOver_ (Ch.51-52)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.301)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.289)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.220)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.12)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 108-126
Reborn! 220
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen 1-2


----------



## ~Greed~ (Nov 30, 2008)

I think this is my first time posting here... well heres todays list. im on vacation so I read alot.

bakuman 16
angel heart 130
the breaker 10-11
Shade - The Other Side Of Light Chapter 6-7
nabari no ou 22-44
kurohime 21
mixim 30
Unbalance X Unbalance 71-72
kure-nai 12
KHR 220
xxxholic 170
Mahou Sensei Negima 234
Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally 6-7
Yakuza Girl 5-8
Nurarihyon No mago 36


----------



## BVB (Nov 30, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.302-315)
HunterxHunter (Ch.289)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn (Ch.220)
One Piece (Ch.524)
Hajime no Ippo (ch.319-367)


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 30, 2008)

_School Rumble_ Chapters 116-138
_Bakuman_ Chapter 16
_Bleach_ Chapter 336
_Ultimate Venus_ Chapter 7
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 15
_Naruto_ Chapter 426
_Doujin Work_ Chapter 29
_Mimia Hime_ Chapter 3
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 64
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 12
_Liar Game_ Chapters 34-35
_One Piece_ Chapter 524
_The Breaker _Chapters 10 and 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2008)

*Today:*

_Iinari! Aibration_ (Vol.1)
_Yankee-Kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.24-26)


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 1, 2008)

_School Rumble _Chapters 139-152
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapters 20-22
_Eureka Seven_ Chapters 16-23
_H20_ Chapter 36-43
_Psyren_ Chapter 49
_Beauty Pop_ Chapters 46 and 47
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 36
_Gokuraku Seishun Hockey Club _Chapter 12


----------



## BVB (Dec 1, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo (ch.367-424)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2008)

*Today:* 

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.302-315 )
_Psyren_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 127
Psyren 49


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 1, 2008)

Shade - The Other Side of Light - Chapter 2-7
Veritas - Chapter 8-9


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo (ch.424-535)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2008)

*Today:*

_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.127)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.18)
_Yotsubato!_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2008)

Bastard ch. 0, i think we have a keeper


----------



## Zaru (Dec 3, 2008)

Gantz ch. 285

KurosakiKURONO-KUN


----------



## BVB (Dec 3, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo (ch.536-600)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 3, 2008)

bastard 1-5


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 3, 2008)

Full House Kiss Chapter 11
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.114)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.316)


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure chapters 1-20

Slam Dunk! chapters 5-8


----------



## E (Dec 4, 2008)

black lagoon 64

and currently reading Soul Eater 1

slowpoke, i know


----------



## Munken (Dec 4, 2008)

Doubt ch. 17
Jiraishin vol. 8-9


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 4, 2008)

History Strongest Disciple Kenichi (Ch.316)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 4, 2008)

Suicide Island 1 & 2.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 4, 2008)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Suicide Island 1 & 2.



 omg i just read that now too.


----------



## rhino25 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _Fairy Tail_ (Ch.114)
> _History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.316)



Ditto, along with the latest MSN.

Gotta love it when the mangaka says "Screw it, let's just draw everyone without clothes this time around."


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 4, 2008)

_Gantz_ Chapter 286
_Air Gear _Chapter 222
_Penguin Kakumei_ Chapters 27-29
_My Girl_ Chapter 7
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 12-15
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapters 1-6
_1001 Nights_ Volumes 1-3
_Uwasa no Midori-kun!!_ Chapters 1-6


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 4, 2008)

Amanchu! ch. 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.108)


----------



## Hazardous (Dec 5, 2008)

_The One_ chapters (14 -19)


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2008)

One Piece ch.525
Bleach ch.337
Naruto ch.427
Fairy Tail ch.114


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 5, 2008)

_Doubt_ Chapter 17
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 37
_Saiyuki_ Chapters 1-5
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapters 1-34
_Claymore_ Chapter 86
_Uwasa no Midori-kun!!_ Chapters 7-16
_Holyland_ Chapters 35 and 36
_Mononoke_ Chapter 3
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ to Chapter 1
_School Rumble_ Chapters 175-203


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 309
Naruto 427
One Piece 525
Bleach 337
Fairy Tail 114
Claymore 86


----------



## Aeon (Dec 5, 2008)

One Piece - 525
Bleach - 337
Naruto - 427


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Bleach_ (Ch.337)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.309)
_Naruto_ (Ch.427)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

new naruto bleach hxh


----------



## BVB (Dec 6, 2008)

Hunter x hunter ch.290
Eyeshield 21 ch309
HSD Kenichi 316
Hajime no ippo ch.601-641


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 6, 2008)

_Eyeshield 21_ Chapters 35-106
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to_ Chapter 1.2 
_Bleach_ Chapter 337
_Hunter x Hunter_ Chapter 290
_Naruto_ Chapter 427
_One Piece_ Chapter 525


----------



## Aeon (Dec 6, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 221


----------



## Skylit (Dec 6, 2008)

Until Death do Us Part - 20 & 21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Bakuman_ (Ch.17)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.24)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.235)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 6, 2008)

the new ch of rosairo vamp


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 7, 2008)

Eyeshield 21 Chapters 105-187
_Hand x Red_ Chapter 6
_Bakuman_ Chapter 17
_07 Ghost_ Chapters 1-15


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 7, 2008)

Bowling King 1-26 (Really enjoyable..)
One Piece 418-427


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 7, 2008)

gakuen alice 1-11
puri puri 1-4
family complex 1-3
princess resurrection 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2008)

*Today:*

_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.290)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.221)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (1-3)
_Psyren_ (Ch.50)
_Rosario + Vampire II_ (Ch.14)


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 8, 2008)

_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 16
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapters 188-241
_Psyren_ Chapter 50
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 65
_Vagabond_ Chapters 255-260


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 8, 2008)

Bokura Ga Ita Ch 1-5
My Girl 1-4
Bleach Ch 337


----------



## BVB (Dec 8, 2008)

Hajime no ippo ch.641-777


----------



## Ricky (Dec 8, 2008)

Immortal Regis 31
Akumetsu 65
KHR 221
Code Breaker 17-24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2008)

*Today:*

_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.4-9)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.128)


----------



## BVB (Dec 9, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo 778-830 

damn, finally caught up...


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 9, 2008)

_Eyeshield 21_ Chapters 241-308
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 48 and 49
_Hyakkiyakou Shou_ Chapter 16
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 17
_Bartender Chapters_ 9-11
_Uwasa no Midori-kun!!_ Chapters 17 and 18
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 1-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2008)

*Today:*

_Kampfer_ (Ch.1)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.23-24)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 9, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 128
Psyren 50


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 10, 2008)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 26-72
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapter 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.20-21)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.115)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.13-14)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.10)
_Toradora_ (Ch.14)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Jayka (Dec 11, 2008)

Fruits Basket - Vol. 9-11 (I'm rereading it again)


----------



## BVB (Dec 11, 2008)

historys strongest discisple kenichi ch.317
fairy tail ch115


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 11, 2008)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 73-88
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapters 25-28
_Togainu no Chi_ Chapters 1-7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2008)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.317)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Volume 8)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.1-6)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 428


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2008)

Full Metal Alchemist - 90
Naruto - 428
Bleach - 338


----------



## BVB (Dec 12, 2008)

Naruto ch.428
Bleach ch.338


----------



## Zaru (Dec 12, 2008)

Naruto  428
Bleach  338
Full Metal Alchemist  90


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 12, 2008)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 88-124
_Mushishi_ Chapter 14
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 15
_Naruto_ Chapter 428
_Bleach_ Chapter 338
_Full Metal Alchemist_ Chapter 90


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 12, 2008)

new naruto, bleach, code breaker, eyeshield 21 chaps... along with:

mushishi 1-5
seijou kouchakan no jijou 5-6 (cant believe this manga finished already )


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 12, 2008)

This morning I read:

• _Full Metal Alchemist Chapter 83-90_
• _Naruto Chapter 427-428_
• _Fairy Tail Chapter 115_
• _Bleach Chapter 338_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.338)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.1-6)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.25)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.7-10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.428)


----------



## Legend (Dec 12, 2008)

Bleach Chapter 338


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 12, 2008)

caught up with gakuen alice 86-103
bakuman 18
bleach and naruto


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2008)

Fairy Tail 115
Bleach 338
Naruto 428
Eyeshield 21 310


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 13, 2008)

so far Skip beat!.
chapter 90-???


----------



## Aeon (Dec 13, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 222


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 13, 2008)

_Akumetsu _Chapter 66
_Bakuman_ Chapter 18
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 310
_Homonculus_ Volumes 1-8
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 88-165
_Soul Eater _Chapter 56
_White Rain_ (oneshot)
_Hi Ina _(oneshot)
_Pochiyama at the Pharmacy _(oneshot)
_Hello, Baby_ (oneshot)
_Alice in Underground _(oneshot)
_Angel's Share _(oneshot)
_The City in the Sea _(oneshot)
_Haibane Lifestyle Diary _(oneshot)
_Kage no Matsuri _(oneshot)
_The Day Which Becomes Butterfly_ Parts A and B
_Black Lagoon _Chapter 56


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 13, 2008)

negi bozu 208-231


----------



## BVB (Dec 13, 2008)

Psyren 1-51


----------



## Munken (Dec 13, 2008)

Soul Eater 37-56


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2008)

Fist of the Blue Sky ch 96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2008)

*Today:*

_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.310)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.109)
_Psyren_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 13, 2008)

To-Love-ru ch128


----------



## BVB (Dec 14, 2008)

Ai Kora ch.1-75


----------



## Ooter (Dec 14, 2008)

Bleach, Naruto and KHR.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 14, 2008)

_Akumetsu_ Chapters 67-69
_Psyren _Chapter 51
_Medama to Mushi to Teddy Bear_ Chapter 9
_Neo Negima!_ Chapter 5
_Berserk_ Chapter 301
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 38
_Yawara!_ Chapter 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.18)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.7-14)
_CrossOver_ (Ch.53)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.222)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.25)
_MariaHolic_ (Ch.4)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.1)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.129)


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2008)

To Love-Ru Chapter 129

My Balls Chapter 23

Soul Eater Chapter 56


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 15, 2008)

Soul Eater Chapter 56
Code Breaker Chapter 25 
Detective Conan Chapter 675


----------



## Aeon (Dec 15, 2008)

Soul Eater - 56


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 15, 2008)

Reread Eyeshield 21 chapters 1 - 120


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 15, 2008)

i skipped thriller bark, and then read one piece 490ish to 525, must say, the most interesting one piece has been in a while


----------



## BVB (Dec 15, 2008)

Death note ch1-40


----------



## Legend (Dec 15, 2008)

Code Geass:Nightmare of Nunnally Chapter 8


----------



## masterriku (Dec 15, 2008)

JJBA chapter 149-162.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.8)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.35)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.2-7)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 16, 2008)

puripuri 9-10


----------



## BVB (Dec 16, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo ch831


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2008)

*Today:*

_CrossOver_ (Ch.54)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.8-17)


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 16, 2008)

_Majin Tanteii Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 166 and 167
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 831
_Shina Dark_ Chapter 17
_School Rumble_ Chapters 204-283


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 16, 2008)

To-LOVE-Ru 129
Psyren 51


----------



## Proxy (Dec 17, 2008)

Until death do us part 1.


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 17, 2008)

Saint Young Men - chapters 1-4


----------



## BVB (Dec 17, 2008)

Hayate the combat butler ch1-10


----------



## Hodor (Dec 17, 2008)

So far...

Naruto 428 (I think it was, the one from friday)
Bleach 338
Psyren 51
Bakuman 18
Gantz 287
HSD Kenichi 317


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2008)

special a 81


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2008)

Hana Yori Dango: 1-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2008)

*Today: *

_Bleach_ (Ch.339)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.15-19)
_Change 123_ (Ch.22)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.11)
_My Balls_ (Ch.23)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.18-26+Omake)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.37-40)


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 18, 2008)

_Bamboo Blade _Chapter 52
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 41
_Boku wa Kisu de Uso o Tsuku_ Chapter 3
_Blood Alone_ Volumes 1-4
_Bleach_ Chapter 339


----------



## BVB (Dec 18, 2008)

Bleach ch339


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 18, 2008)

*Bleach* - Chapter 336 -339
*Death Note* - Chapter 1-5 [re-read]
*Hikaru no Go* - Chapter 24 [re-read]


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 18, 2008)

some kuroshitsuji


----------



## Hodor (Dec 18, 2008)

Bleach 339
Until Death Do Us Part 1-2 (so far)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2008)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.20-25)
_CrossOver_ (Ch.55)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.180)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.27-29)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2008)

Bleach 339


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 19, 2008)

_Dear_ Chapter 18
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 39
_Gantz_ Chapter 287 (Nishi <3)
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 171
_Duds Hunt_ (oneshot)
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ Chapters 1-16
_Manhole_ Chapters 1-17
_The Collector_ (oneshot)


----------



## BVB (Dec 19, 2008)

Naruto ch.329


----------



## isanon (Dec 19, 2008)

naruto 339

dogs 35


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 19, 2008)

naruto 429


----------



## BVB (Dec 19, 2008)

One Piece ch.526
Eyeshield 21 ch.311
Death Note ch.41-55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2008)

*Today:*

_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.311)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.429)
_Ojii-chan wa Shounen Tantei_  (Ch.15-16)
_Otaku no Musume-san _(Ch.13)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.30-31)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2008)

Naruto 429
One Piece 526
Eyeshield 21 311


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 20, 2008)

_Naruto_ Chapter 429
_Milk Closet_ Chapters 1-20
_Unbalance x Unbalance_ Chapters 17-24
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 53
_Voyeur_ (oneshot)
_Okama Report_ Chapters 1-22
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 311
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 70
_Drifting Classroom _Chapter 1-4


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 20, 2008)

*Naruto* - Chapter 429
*D. Gray Man* - Chapter 01-16
*Bleach* - 339


----------



## Proxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Gantz - Chapter 1-7


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2008)

Naruto- Chapter 429
Bleach- Chapter 339
One Piece- Chapter 426
Watashitachi no Tamura-kun- Chapter 19
Hayate the Combat Butler- Chapter 110
Bakuman- Chapter 19


----------



## nyo_nyo43 (Dec 20, 2008)

Naruto-chapter 429


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 20, 2008)

naruto, one piece 526
and bakuman


----------



## Aeon (Dec 20, 2008)

Bleach - 339
Naruto - 429
One Piece - 526


----------



## Legend (Dec 20, 2008)

One Piece Chapter 526

To-Love-Ru Chapter 130


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 20, 2008)

To-Love-Ru Chapter 130
Girl Friends Chapter 1-17
Love Celeb Chapter 30
Kaichou wa Maid-Sama 23
Psyren Chapter 52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2008)

*Today:*

_CrossOver_ (Ch.56)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.110)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.223)
_Psyren_ (Ch.52)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.130)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 20, 2008)

Sekirei 1-3


----------



## Aeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 223


----------



## RivFader (Dec 21, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 10-13


----------



## isanon (Dec 21, 2008)

psyren     52


----------



## BVB (Dec 21, 2008)

death note ch.56-110


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 21, 2008)

Otomen Chapter 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.19)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.11-12)


----------



## Legend (Dec 21, 2008)

My Balls Chapters 24-26


----------



## Smoke (Dec 21, 2008)

I just finished Ichigo 100%

I don't know why but the ending left me depressed for some reason.

Altho he ended up with a fantastic person, she wasn't the one that I wanted for him, I guess.


----------



## Mori (Dec 22, 2008)

Vampire Knight _46_


----------



## BVB (Dec 22, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo ch.832
Bakuman ch.1-19


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally finished Skip Beat.
Vampire Knight, forgot what chapters.
Special A 81-82


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2008)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.220)


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 22, 2008)

Saint Seiya Episode G - Volumes 1 ~ 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 22, 2008)

Psyren 52          
To-LOVE-Ru 130
Reborn! 221-223


----------



## BVB (Dec 23, 2008)

to-LOVE-ru ch.1-90
Monster hunter orage ch.6-8


----------



## Mishimoto (Dec 23, 2008)

Berserk volume 1


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 23, 2008)

Beauty Pop up to chapter 34...
so far...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Dec 23, 2008)

Baki-Son of Ogre 70-98
Abara 1-9

Abara's been okay so far.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 23, 2008)

Break Blade 1-5. 

Not a bad series at all.


----------



## BVB (Dec 23, 2008)

to-LOVE-ru ch.91-130
hajime no ippo ch.833


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2008)

*Today:* 

_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.18-19)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 23, 2008)

maken ki 1-6
special a 83
video girl ai 1-6


----------



## Smoke (Dec 24, 2008)

I read Video Girl AI last week and it was good. But the main guy is such a fuck tard. I have never ever ever ever wanted to go into a manga and beat the shit out of anyone before, until I read this manga. If you keep reading you might find out what I mean.


anyways, back on topic:

I just finished reading "Suzuka"

I loved it

So glad I read it


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Dec 24, 2008)

Beaty Pop chapter 35-48.
All the chapters so far.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 24, 2008)

immortal regis 33


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 24, 2008)

Fairly Tail 1-3

Loved it. Really funny!


----------



## Vault (Dec 24, 2008)

latest kenichi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2008)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.23)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.318)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.19)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.12)
_My Balls_ (Ch.24)


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2008)

Koukou debut ch.1-48
Worst ch.1-32
Historys strongest disciple kenichi 318


----------



## RivFader (Dec 25, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 14 - 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2008)

Awesome day for manga releases, especially batches like Change 123 (11 new chapters), Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer (4 new chapters) and Hayate no Gotoku (5 new chapters)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.24-34)
_CrossOver_ (Ch.57)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.111-115)
_Love Luck_ (Ch.1-6/Complete)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.13-16)


----------



## RivFader (Dec 26, 2008)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 24 - 30

Well..I was reading until 1 a.m. so it seems to count as read today. I hope I can catch up until the end of the year.


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 26, 2008)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! chapter 24


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2008)

I read Beauty is the beast Chp 1-10, what a load of codswallop.


----------



## BVB (Dec 26, 2008)

After two days i'm rereading : 

Koukou debut ch.1-48

i just love this manga. 

EDIT: read the whole manga again X_X


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2008)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.116)
_High School of the Dead_ (Volume 5)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.44)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.3)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.29)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.20)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.29-31)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Mori (Dec 27, 2008)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - _169/170_
Soul Eater _55_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 27, 2008)

toaru majutsu no index 1-18.

fairy tail 116.


----------



## RivFader (Dec 27, 2008)

Fairy Tail 116
High School of the Dead Volume 5
and currently loading Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 31 (Me liekz )


----------



## Caia (Dec 27, 2008)

Today I read volume 5 of Black God. I like this manga. It has awesome fights.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Dec 27, 2008)

Fairy Tail 4-15

Beauty Pop 1-2 

Actually it was so vain and shallow that I wanted to grab a little punk (some team's nail artist)and beat the shit out of him and shove his crap hat inside his mouth!)


----------



## Mr Clean (Dec 27, 2008)

Psyren, Hajime no Ippo and Zero.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2008)

*Today:*

_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.70)


----------



## Vault (Dec 27, 2008)

Hokuto no ken 35 and 36


----------



## Proxy (Dec 27, 2008)

JJBA 64-71.


----------



## BVB (Dec 28, 2008)

Mysterious girlfriend x ch.29
fairy tail ch.116


----------



## Valky (Dec 28, 2008)

Fairy Tail 116.
Det. Conan 676.
Hayate 111 - 115.


----------



## EZE (Dec 28, 2008)

Detective Conan 676


----------



## Aeon (Dec 28, 2008)

Fairy Tail 02-09


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2008)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.26)
_CrossOver_ (Ch.58)
_Iinari! Aibration_ (Volume 2)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.71-75)


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 29, 2008)

_Beauty Pop_ Extra Story 1-3
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 172
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapters 19-21
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 26
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 116
_Gantz_ Chapter 288
_Dear School Gangleader_ Chapter 7
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapters 832-834
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 220
_Liar Game_ Chapter 36-38
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 133
_Black God _Chapters 55-58
_Banhonsa_ Chapter 27
_Chiyou yo Hana yo_ Chapters 11-15
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 18
_Manhole_ Chapters 18 and 19
_Shiki_ Chapter 10
_Sidooh_ Chapters 34 and 35
_Negima Neo _Chapters 6 and 7


----------



## Aeon (Dec 29, 2008)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 224
*Fairy Tail* Chapters 10-48


----------



## BVB (Dec 29, 2008)

Ichigo 100% ch.1-127
Katekyo hitman reborn ch.224


----------



## Zaru (Dec 29, 2008)

Hokuto no Ken 25-36


----------



## Hodor (Dec 29, 2008)

Bloody Monday 1-15 (yesterday)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2008)

*Today:*

_CrossOver_ (Ch.59)<--That's the final chapter...wth?!!!  
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.36)
_Naruto_ (Ch.430)


----------



## BVB (Dec 29, 2008)

Ichigo100% ch.128-157
naruto ch430
monster hunter orage ch9


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 30, 2008)

_Nephilim John_ Chapter 3
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapters 23-25
_Sidooh_ Chapter 36
_Reset_ Chapters 1-6
_Mx0_ Chapters 1-37


----------



## Hodor (Dec 30, 2008)

Dang, how much some of you read... it's scary.  Today I read.. 
yurai 100 shiki 1-8
Naruto 430
inumimi 1-12
my balls 22-25
battle club 1-4


----------



## Tunafish (Dec 30, 2008)

. _Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ - Chapter 224
. _Naruto_ - Chapter 430
. _Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 4_ - Chapter 1
Reread the P4 chapter for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Aeon (Dec 30, 2008)

_*Fairy Tail*_ Chapters 49-83
*Naruto* Chapter 430


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 30, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 430


----------



## Tomasso (Dec 30, 2008)

Naruto Chapter 430
Shinshi Doumei Cross Extra Chapter
Code Breaker Chapter 26
Black God Chapter 57


----------



## Hodor (Dec 30, 2008)

just read 20th century boys volume 1, I think I'm getting addicted, gotta keep reading.  

I'm really interested in what's going on.. granted I dont know anything, I feel empowered since I feel that I have more of a grasp on the situation than the characters in the manga.  That doesnt mean much though.


----------



## BVB (Dec 30, 2008)

bleach ch.340
suzuka ch.1-88


----------



## Aeon (Dec 30, 2008)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 84-116
*Bleach* Chapter 340


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2008)

*Today:*


_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.76-78)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.55-56)


----------



## Proxy (Dec 30, 2008)

*Bleach:* 340
*Naruto:* 430
*Eyeshield 21:* 1-21


----------



## Akatora (Dec 30, 2008)

Just forum stuff and the notes beside manga pages on a museum.

Bleach 340


None manga related:

Anyway Just finished Lord of Ruin yesterday which i got for christmas.

I'm not the fastest reader so 413 pages in 6 days is enough for me.


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2008)

_Mx0 _Chapters 38-77
_Air Gear_ Chapters 223-224
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero!_ Chapter 15
_Naruto_ Chapter 430
_Salad Days_ Chapter 1-31
_Dead End_ Chapters 1-20
_Bleach_ Chapter 340
_Sidooh_ Chapter 37
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear _Chapter 10
_1/6000 Honesty_ (oneshot)
_Akahime Ranshin_ (oneshot)
_Alice in Mirrorland _(oneshot)
_Gokuraku Seishun Hockey Club_ Chapter 13
_Tsuge Chico_ (oneshot)
_Wasureru _(oneshot)
_Slow Down_ (oneshot)


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 31, 2008)

Bleach - 340
Battle Angel Alita - Gaidens
Flame of Recca - Volume 2
Saint Seiya Episode G - 16 ~ 19
Otoyomegatari - 1 ~ 2


----------



## ~Shin~ (Dec 31, 2008)

Otoyomegatari ch. 1-2


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 31, 2008)

GTO - Ch 107 - 200


----------



## BVB (Dec 31, 2008)

Hajime no Ippo ch.836
Ai kora ch.76


----------



## Krauser-tan (Dec 31, 2008)

Berserk chapter 301
Bleach chapter 340
One Piece chapter 527


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2008)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.340)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.224)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Volume 10)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.26-27)
_My Balls_ (Ch.25-26)


----------



## Legend (Jan 1, 2009)

Bleach chapter 340
One Piece chapter 527


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 1, 2009)

Shounan Junai Gumi 1 - 20 

Omfg this manga is making me laugh my ass off


----------



## Aeon (Jan 1, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 527


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 1, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 340
One Piece Chapter 527
Zombie-Loan Chapter 20-21
Akuma to Dulce Chapter 9


----------



## Legend (Jan 1, 2009)

To-Love-Ru Chapter 131


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 1, 2009)

Emma - volume 1
Saint Seiya Original Series - volumes 21 ~ 24
One Piece - 527

Buggy and Luffy, storming Impel Down for a whole year.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 1, 2009)

_Mx0 Chapters_ 78-87
_Salad Days_ Chapter 32-45
_Eureka Seven: Gravity Boys and Lifting Girls _Chapters 1-14
_Sidooh_ Chapter 38
_My Girl _Chapter 8
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 22
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 42
_One Piece _Chapter 527
_Rookies_ Chapters 1-28


----------



## Hodor (Jan 1, 2009)

one piece 527
naruto 430
bleach 340
bakuman 20
psyren 53


----------



## BVB (Jan 1, 2009)

to-LOVE-ru ch.131
eyeshield 21 ch.312
psyren ch.53
suzuka ch.89-166

what a beautiful ending. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.20)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.312)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.188)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.20)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.236)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 1, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 170-236(67 chapters)


----------



## Hodor (Jan 2, 2009)

as of earlier..

20th century boys volume 2 (ch 11-21)


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 2, 2009)

Strawberry Shake Sweet ch. 1-11


----------



## Nae'blis (Jan 2, 2009)

The first 10 or so chapters of Diamond is Unbreakable (JJBA).


----------



## Smoke (Jan 2, 2009)

I just finished reading *Katsu*.

It's a boxing manga.

It might even be better than Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Hodor (Jan 2, 2009)

I gotta stop posting so early.  I'm going to sleep this time, so that's it for today

I've been reading 20th century boys for a while here, just finished volume 5.


----------



## Ketchups (Jan 2, 2009)

One Piece - Ch. 1-2
Berserk - Ch. 1-2


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 2, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 312
Kamen Teacher 1-7
To LOVEる 1-20


----------



## narutokungames (Jan 2, 2009)

Naruto cahpter 430


----------



## Demon Lord (Jan 2, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Legann 12
Black cat 1-5


----------



## The Imp (Jan 2, 2009)

i just finished slam dunk... it was epic


----------



## BVB (Jan 2, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi ch.1-27
worst ch.65-68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa_ (Ch.1-37/Complete)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.35-36)
_No Bra_ (Ch.16)
_Rosario + Vampire_ (Guidebook Special)
_Seijou Kouchakan no Jijou_ (Ch.1-6/Complete)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.131)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.32-33)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 3, 2009)

_Mx0_ Chapters 88-99
_Ouran High School Host Club_ Chapter 67
_Ahiru no Oujisama_ Chapter 9
_Bakuman _Chapter 20
_Tamago no Kimi _Chapter 4
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 56
_Eyeshield_ 21 Chapter 312
_Manhole_ Chapters 20 and 21
_Pluto_ Chapter 56
_Psyren _Chapter 53


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 3, 2009)

Monster - vol. 01


----------



## Hodor (Jan 3, 2009)

yesterday, I read 20th century boys volumes 6-9.

psyren 53 (also yesterday)


----------



## Ooter (Jan 3, 2009)

vagabond 1-36
bloody monday 1-15
UxU 63

Im mostly starting up and trying out new mangas


----------



## BVB (Jan 3, 2009)

myballs ch.1-26
skip beat ch.1-52


----------



## Degauss (Jan 3, 2009)

to-love-ru: ch 117-130


----------



## Munken (Jan 3, 2009)

Vagabond vol 7-11 (reread)


----------



## Legend (Jan 3, 2009)

No Bra Chapter 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.223-224)
_Ayu and Mayu_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.116)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.13)


----------



## BVB (Jan 4, 2009)

yuria 100 shiki ch.1-13


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 4, 2009)

Vagabond ch. 1-39


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Hodor (Jan 4, 2009)

ok, yesterday... volumes 10-15 of 20th century boys, working on volume 16 now, hope to finish tomarrow or wednesday 



"*FRIEND*"


----------



## BVB (Jan 5, 2009)

skip beat ch.53-100


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 5, 2009)

_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 33
_Akumetsu _Chapter 71
_Sidooh _Chapter 39 and 40
_Tegami Bachi _Chapter 21
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 41 
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 32 and 33
_No Bra_ Chapter 16
_Yawara_ Chapter 57


----------



## Hodor (Jan 5, 2009)

20th century boys volumes 16-20.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 5, 2009)

So far Special A volume 7


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 5, 2009)

Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne Chapter 1-2
to-LOVE-ru Chapter 131


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 5, 2009)

two days ago i started reading Mx0 and i just finished it now....great manga,i hope the author starts part two in another magazine,like rosario+vampire


----------



## Legend (Jan 5, 2009)

Code Geass:Nightmare of Nunnally Chapter: 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.9)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.221)


----------



## BVB (Jan 6, 2009)

Skip beat ch.101-133


----------



## Prendergast (Jan 6, 2009)

i read claymore chapter 87.  demons


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 6, 2009)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapters 1-26
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 54
_Claymore _Chapter 87
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 221


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.1)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.88-96)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 7, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 116.

claymore chapter 87.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 7, 2009)

I just finished hana kimi. 


Very enjoyable


----------



## BVB (Jan 7, 2009)

Nana ch.1-2


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 117


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 7, 2009)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 25
Rosario+Vampire II Chapter 15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.117)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.20)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.15)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Tools (Jan 7, 2009)

Fairy Tail and Eyeshield 21.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 7, 2009)

_Rookies_ Chapter 29-37
_Gamerz Heaven_ Chapter 1-14
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapters 81-107
_Deep Love -Pao's Tale-_ Chapter 9
_Gantz_ Chapter 289


----------



## Aeon (Jan 8, 2009)

*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally* Chapters 01-09


----------



## Hodor (Jan 8, 2009)

KissxSis 1-14
Rurouni Kenshin 1-10


----------



## BVB (Jan 8, 2009)

fairy tail ch117


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 8, 2009)

Detective Conan Chapter 677
Code Breaker Chapter 27
Sakura Hime Kaden Chapter 1-2
Yurara no Tsuki Chapter 1


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2009)

I read chapter 10-20 of Sket Dance, still can't get in to it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2009)

*Today:* 

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.3-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.117)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.118)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.1)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.1)


----------



## BVB (Jan 9, 2009)

history's strongest disciple kenichi ch.319


----------



## Hodor (Jan 9, 2009)

Hellsing chapter 1
GTO ch 1-3

not a lot today at all... spent more time with anime today.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 9, 2009)

Special a chapter 85 and 93.5
FMA volume 9


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 9, 2009)

Chrome Breaker Chapter 1
Kurohime Chapter 1-2


----------



## Platinum (Jan 9, 2009)

Some One Piece chapters about halfway through Thriller Bark.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2009)

*Today: *

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.7)
_History Strongest Disiciple Kenichi_ (Ch.319)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.237)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.2-6+Omake)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_  (Ch.2)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.5)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 10, 2009)

_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 34
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 72
_Air Gear_ Chapter 225
_Pluto_ Chapters 58-60
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 58-60
_Salad Days_ Volume 6
_Gamerz Heaven_ Chapters 15-20
_Rookies _Chapters 38-47


----------



## animebutterfly (Jan 10, 2009)

Right now I'm just reading the first chapter of Tora Dora right now.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch. 236 & 237)


----------



## Hodor (Jan 10, 2009)

So far today... rurouni kenshin volume 2
HSD Kenichi 319


----------



## Aeon (Jan 10, 2009)

_*Full Metal Alchemist*_ Chapter 91
_*Soul Eater*_ Chapter 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.7-10)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 57
Kurohime Chapter 2-3


----------



## Legend (Jan 10, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 57
My Balls: Special Ball#2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2009)

soul eater 56 & 57

kannagi 17


----------



## Hodor (Jan 11, 2009)

Uzukami 104
Rurouni Kenshin volume 3


----------



## illmatic (Jan 11, 2009)

_Bokke-san_ Chapters 1-3
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 117


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 11, 2009)

*This week:*


 Flame of Recca - volumes 1 ~ 19
 MÄR - volumes 1 ~ 15
 Monster - volumes 1 ~ 9
 Pluto - chapters 56 ~ 60
 Emma - volume 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist _(Ch.8-10)


----------



## Mori (Jan 11, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 173-175


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 12, 2009)

shugo chara 29

veritas 15

hajime no ippo 836


----------



## Hodor (Jan 12, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin volume 4
Full Metal Alchemist Volume 1


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2009)

My Balls Chapter 27


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 12, 2009)

Shugo Chara Chapter 29
Tona-Gura Chapters 1-2
Max Lovely Chapters 1-3
Zombie-Loan Chapter 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.17-19)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2009)

Re-reading Claymore, from around 40-87


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 12, 2009)

rurouni kenshin volumes 1-9.


----------



## Hodor (Jan 13, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist volumes 2-7

edit: 2-8


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 13, 2009)

Beach Stars 1-3

Welll, a hot minx in swimming suit + beach vollyball = WIN!


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 13, 2009)

Max Lovely Chapter 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.22-26)


----------



## Bisuke (Jan 13, 2009)

Double Arts (Final Chapter: Ch.23)

>>

note: The mangaka better continue the awesome story.


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 13, 2009)

1-4 Suicide Island


----------



## Mori (Jan 14, 2009)

D.Grayman - 177-178


----------



## Fran (Jan 14, 2009)

Finished Psyren (*'-')b


----------



## MisterQ (Jan 14, 2009)

re-reading Shigurui volume 1-10.

On a related note, does anyone know what's happened to anonymous spore, their mediafire page is gone


----------



## RivFader (Jan 14, 2009)

JJBA up to Volume 50.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 14, 2009)

One Piece (whole supernova arc)

Super Grapper Baki 1-6 (Whoa, what a violent story and it was just a introduction of the 5 crazy fighters!!)

Naruto (Sasuke's epic fail on Killerbee arc!)


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 14, 2009)

Shugo Chara Chapter 30
Max Lovely Chapters 5-6
Tona-Gura Chapter 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Monkey High_ (Ch.11)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.27-29)
_Yomeiro-Choice_ (Ch.1)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2009)

_07 Ghost _Chapter 25
_Doubt _Chapter 18
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 197
_Antique Romance_ Chapters 17 and 18
_Cloth Road_ Chapter 8
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 839
_Change Guy _Chapters 326-329


----------



## Hodor (Jan 15, 2009)

More full metal alchemist of course!  I think I'm through volume 11 now, half way through 12, though honestly I dont feel like checking right now.


----------



## Memos (Jan 15, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist (chapters 27-35)
Suicide Island (chapters 1-4)


----------



## BVB (Jan 15, 2009)

historys strongest disciple kenichi ch320
hajime no ippo ch.839


----------



## tom (Jan 15, 2009)

where's the discussion thread for history's strongest disciple kenichi?


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jan 15, 2009)

mahou sensei negima 238
fairy tail 118
shikabane hime 1-6



Tom said:


> where's the discussion thread for history's strongest disciple kenichi?



....... , you know its manga of the month right?

here , it was on the first page here


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2009)

*Today:*


_Change 123_ (Chapter 35)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.320)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.17)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.30+special)
_Yomeiro-Choice_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 118
_*Fairy Tail *_Special Natsu and the Dragon Egg


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2009)

_Mushishi_ Chapters 15-20
_Nabari no Ou_ Chapter 52-54
_Ultimate Venus _Chapter 8
_Crossroad_ Chapters 1-16
_Bartender_ Chapter 12
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 118
_Hyakkiyakou Shou_ Chapter 17
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 173-175
_Naruto_ Chapter 431


----------



## Mori (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto 431
Fairy Tail 110-118


----------



## Hodor (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto 431


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 16, 2009)

naruto 431.

bleach 341.

fairy tail 118.

fairy tail special natsu and the dragon egg.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 16, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 27 - 50
Fairy Tail 118 + Special
Naruto 431


----------



## RivFader (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto 431
Bleach 341
One Piece 528
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 56


----------



## BVB (Jan 16, 2009)

Fairy Tail 118 + Special
Naruto 431
Bleach 341


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 431
Bleach Chapter341
One Piece Chapter 528
666 Satan Chapter 1


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 431
_*Bleach*_ Chapter 341
*One Piece* Chapter 528


----------



## Tools (Jan 16, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 431
Bleach Chapter 341
One Piece Chapter 528
Sket Dance Chapter 63-64


----------



## Valky (Jan 16, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 431
_One Piece_ Chapter 528
_Bleach_ Chapter 341
_Case Closed_ Chapter 678
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 117.5
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 118
_Negima!_ Chapter 238


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.11-13)
_Air Gear_ (Ch.225)
_Bleach_ (Ch.341)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.118)
_Girl Saurus DX_ (Ch.46)
_Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.32)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.238)
_Naruto_ (Ch.431)


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 431
One Piece Chapter 528
Bleach Chapter 341
To-Luv-Ru Chapter 132


----------



## Altron (Jan 17, 2009)

Bakuman 21
Eyeshield 21 - 313


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 341
_Dear School Gang Leader_ Chapter 8
_Crossroad _Chapters 17-34
_One Piece_ Chapter 528
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapter 7
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 63 and 64
_Densha Otoko_ Chapter 1-9


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 17, 2009)

_*Bleach*_ Chapter 341
_*Naruto*_ Chapter 431
_*Ga-Rei*_ Chapter 29
_*Deadman's Wonderland*_ Chapters 1-9


----------



## Hodor (Jan 17, 2009)

Bakuman 21
Bleach 341
One Piece 528


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 17, 2009)

One Piece 528
Naruto 431
Bleach 341
To-LOVE-Ru 132
Eyeshield 21 313
Ga-Rei 1-6
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen 3-4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 17, 2009)

one piece 528.


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 17, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 341
Naruto Chapter 431
Zetman Chapter 1-10


----------



## The Doctor (Jan 17, 2009)

Ryuuroden - volumes 1 ~ 3
Lady Snowblood - volume 1


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 17, 2009)

One Piece 528

Naruto 431 (Already read it 5 times now cos it's that fucking good!!)


----------



## BVB (Jan 17, 2009)

mysterious girlfriend x ch.30


----------



## Mider T (Jan 17, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 431
Bleach Chapter 341
One Piece Chapter 528
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen Chapter 4
Bakuman Chapter 21
Zero no Tsukaima Chapter 18

I copied most of that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2009)

*Today: *

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Extra 1)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.313)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.97-105)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.49)
_My Balls_ (Special 2)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.132)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 18, 2009)

_Densha Otoko_ Chapters 10-27
_Koukou Debut _Chapter 49
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 73
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 313
_Bakuman_ Chapter 21
_Densha Otoko Gambare_ Chapters 0-3
_Eden_ Chapters 5-7


----------



## Abigail (Jan 18, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 341
Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapters 1-12
Bastard!! Chapters 1-18


----------



## Mori (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Lagoon 35 - 40


----------



## Hodor (Jan 18, 2009)

Psyren 54
been reading umineko no naku koro ni, the graphic novel, not manga


----------



## Aeon (Jan 18, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 225


----------



## Memos (Jan 18, 2009)

FullMetal Alchemist (46-91)
Yu Yu Hakusho (153-175)
Naruto (431)
Bleach (341)


----------



## isanon (Jan 18, 2009)

the new zetman, deadman wonderland and psyren chapters


----------



## RivFader (Jan 18, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland 19
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Stone Ocean Volume 1 - 4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 18, 2009)

Psyren 54
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 225


----------



## BVB (Jan 18, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 225
koukou debut 49


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 18, 2009)

Vagabond 108-179


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 18, 2009)

Psyren Chapter 54
To-Love-Ru Chapter 132
Max Lovely Chapters 6-7


----------



## Altron (Jan 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail 1-current chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2009)

*Today:*


_My Balls_ (Ch.27)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.30)
_Psyren_ (Ch.53-54)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 19, 2009)

_Eden_ Chapters 8-53
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 19
_Fujoshi Kanojo _Chapter 4
_Psyren_ Chapter 54
_Team Medical Dragon _Chapter 44
_Mushishi_ Chapters 21-25
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 56
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 176
_Bamboo Blade B_ Chapter 1
_Salad Days_ Volume 8 and 9


----------



## Mori (Jan 19, 2009)

Black Lagoon 41-47


----------



## Memos (Jan 19, 2009)

Sket Dance (1-5)
Hotel (one-shot)


----------



## kakoishii (Jan 19, 2009)

Beauty Pop vols 1-3


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 19, 2009)

Shugo Chara 31-36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.00)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.225)
_Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.21)
_Otome No Iroha_ (Ch.1)


----------



## The Imp (Jan 19, 2009)

Flame of Recca (ch. 292 - 329)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 20, 2009)

_Eden _Chapters 54-104
_One Thousand and One Nights_ Volume 3, Part II
_Salad Days_ Volumes 10-18
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 9
_Ookami ga Kuru!_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Pluto_ Chapter 61
_Loveless _Chapter 12
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 13
_Toshiue no Hito_ Chapters 1-27
_Five _Chapters 1-24
_H3_ Volumes 1-5
_Ultimate!! Hentai Kamen _Chapters 1-29


----------



## Circusman (Jan 20, 2009)

Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapter 1-Current(30)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 20, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time* Chapters 01-04


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 20, 2009)

Claymore 1-present awesome.
hunterXhunter 0 - present.
666 satan 1 -6
hitman reborn 1


----------



## Memos (Jan 20, 2009)

Sket Dance (6-14)
13 (one-shot)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.1)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.10)
_Shugo Chara _(Ch.31-36)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 21, 2009)

kannagi 15-21.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 21, 2009)

_Ultimate!! Hentai Kamen _Chapters 30-60
_Haru wo Daite Ita_ Chapters 1-49
_Yumekui Kenbun_ Chapters 1-16
_Voyeurs Inc._ Chapters 10-30
_Unbalance x Unbalance _Chapters 25-72
_High School _Chapters 1-14
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 42


----------



## Proxy (Jan 21, 2009)

Groove Adventure Rave: 75-80


----------



## Mori (Jan 21, 2009)

Black Lagoon 50-57


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time* Chapters 05-10


----------



## BVB (Jan 21, 2009)

skip beat ch134
koukou debut ch50


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 21, 2009)

Skip Beat! chapter 134


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 119
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 01-02


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2009)

*Today:*


_Change 123_ (Ch.36)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.27-28)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.189)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.14)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.18)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 22, 2009)

_Saikano_ Volumes 1-7
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapters 108-125
_Gantz _Chapter 290
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 119
_Koukou Debut_ Chapter 50
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 134
_Mushishi _Chapters 26-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.119)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _(Ch.321)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.239)


----------



## Hodor (Jan 23, 2009)

Yesterday:
Bloody monday 16
Gantz 290
Deadman Wonderland 19

today: hsd Kenichi 321


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 23, 2009)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapters_ 126-237
_Eden_ Chapter 105
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 840
_XXXholic _Chapter 172


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 432


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 23, 2009)

naruto chapter 432.

bleach chapter 342.

fairy tail chapter 119.


----------



## Mori (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto 432
Fairy Tail 119


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto 432
full metal Alchemist 1-2
fairy tale 1


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 432
Bleach Chapter 342.


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 432
Bleach Chapter 342
One Piece Chapter 529
Vampire Knight Chapter 47
Detective Conan Chapter  679
Slam Dunk Chapters 1-24
Kami to Sengoku Seitokai Chapter 1
Max Lovely Chapter 13


----------



## BVB (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto Ch432
Bleach Ch342
Eyeshield 21 Ch314
one piece ch529
ai kora ch77


----------



## Legend (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 432
Bleach Chapter 342
One Piece Chapter 529


----------



## Mishimoto (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto Ch432
Bleach Ch342
One piece Ch1-21


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 342
*One Piece* Chapter 529
*Fairy Tail* Special 02
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 03-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.342)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.314)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.190)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.50)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.11)
_Naruto_ (Ch.432)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.3)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Naruto 432 
ONE PIECE 529 
Gantz 290
Bakuman 22


----------



## Proxy (Jan 23, 2009)

Trigun Maximum: Volume 3-6.
Naruto: Ch. 432
Bleach: Ch. 342


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 24, 2009)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapters 238-321
_Bleach _Chapter 342
_Naruto _Chapter 432
_One Piece_ Chapter 529
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 47
_Rookies _Chapter 48-115
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 210
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 314


----------



## Circusman (Jan 24, 2009)

Naruto: Ch. 432
Bleach: Ch. 342
Bakuman: 12-22


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 226


----------



## Valky (Jan 24, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 432
*One Piece* Chapter 529
*Hayate* Chapter 119
*Eyeshield 21* Chapter 314
*Bleach* Chapter 342
*Negima!* Chapter 239
*Ai Kora* Chapter 77
_*Detective Conan*_ Chapter 679
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 119.5


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 24, 2009)

Baki - The Son Of Ogre 1-5

Naruto 429-432


----------



## danzel-x (Jan 24, 2009)

I recently started reading the naruto manga from the beginning i'm up to chapter 318 now.


----------



## BVB (Jan 24, 2009)

Worst ch69-73
Katekyo HItman Reborn ch.226
Bakuman ch22
to-love-ru ch133


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 24, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 226
One Piece 529
Bleach 342
Naruto 432
To-LOVE-Ru 133
Eyeshield 21 314
Fairy Tail 119


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 24, 2009)

Volumes:
Skip beat 7 and 14
D Gray man 2-3-9
Special A 4
Chapter:
Naruto 432
Beauty Pop 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 25, 2009)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 17-33


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2009)

_Rookies _Chapter 116-165
_Togainu no Chi _Chapters 3-9
_Bakuman_ Chapter 22


----------



## Legend (Jan 25, 2009)

Kodomo no Jikan Chapters 44-45


----------



## Mori (Jan 25, 2009)

Psyren - chapter 1


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 25, 2009)

Junjou Mistake and Minium 
Some FMA volumes


----------



## Hodor (Jan 25, 2009)

psyren
bleach
bakuman
the new chapters


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 25, 2009)

Some shit called Player Killer. It sucked.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.226)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.45)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.14)
_Psyren_ (Ch.51)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.57)
_To Love Ru_ (Ch.133)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 26, 2009)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ Chapters 16-93
_Doubt_ Chapter 19
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 49
_Psyren_ Chapter 55
_Air Gear _Chapter 226
_Toshiue no Hito _Chapter 28
_Mirai Nikki _Chapters 1-37


----------



## Aeon (Jan 26, 2009)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 34-42


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 26, 2009)

Otomen chapter 9&10


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 26, 2009)

Saboten no Himitsu  Ch 1-7
Gantz Ch 290


----------



## stardust (Jan 26, 2009)

_Totally Captivated ; ch 44 - 45
After School Nightmare ; ch 23 - 25
Boku wa Imouto ga Koi Suru; ch 8 - 22
_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2009)

*Today:*


_Ageha 100_ (Ch.2)
_Air Gear_ (Ch.226-227)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.16)
_Otome No Iroha_ (Ch.2)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.34)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 27, 2009)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ Chapters 94-102
_Kogaratsu_ Volumes 0-5
_Saiyuki_ Chapters 6-29
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 34
_Air Gear _Chapter 227
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 50
_Akumetsu _Chapter 74


----------



## Aeon (Jan 27, 2009)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 43-59


----------



## Grangan (Jan 27, 2009)

Air gear 164-189
Bakuman 10-15
One piece 350-407


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 27, 2009)

kurohime chapter 32.

toriko chapters 1-34.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.3-5)
_Bakuman_  (Ch.21-22)
_Omamori Himari _(Ch. 27.5)


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2009)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 60-63


----------



## Mori (Jan 28, 2009)

Psyren - 11-30
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 177


----------



## Grangan (Jan 28, 2009)

Not much today

One piece 407-433


----------



## BVB (Jan 28, 2009)

fairy tail 120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.6-10)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.120)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.119)
_Yamanko_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Fran (Jan 29, 2009)

Finished Toriko


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 120
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 64-69


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 29, 2009)

_Saiyuki _Chapters 30-55
_Saiyuki Reloaded _Chapters 1-4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2009)

Toriko 1-17
Bakuman 1-2
Fairy Tail 120


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 29, 2009)

Fairy tail 120

and Mjollnir..

READ MORE BAKUMAN NOW


----------



## Hodor (Jan 29, 2009)

hajime no ippo volme 37 and 38

for now, started where the anime left off (where ep 3 left off)


----------



## BVB (Jan 29, 2009)

hajime no ippo 841


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 29, 2009)

Special A chapter 86.
Nothing else is updated


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.37)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.322)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.120)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.29)
_Otaku no Musume-san _(Special)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.75)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2009)

Bakuman 3-22
Toriko 18-34
Prince of Tennis 133-163


----------



## Koi (Jan 30, 2009)

Finished chapter three of _Adolf_ today.


----------



## Mori (Jan 30, 2009)

Black Lagoon 60-64
Fairy Tail 120


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2009)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapters 70-91


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 30, 2009)

bleach chapter 343.

naruto chapter 433.

fairy tail chapter 120.


----------



## Skylit (Jan 30, 2009)

DOGS

DOGS - Hardcore Twins

DOGS - Bullets & Carnage [1 - 7]


----------



## Hodor (Jan 30, 2009)

Hajime no ippo volumes 39 and 40.


----------



## Valky (Jan 30, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 433
*One Piece* Chapter 530
_*Bleach*_ Chapter 343
_*Code: Breaker*_ Chapter 29
*Special A* Chapter 86


----------



## Legend (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 433
One Piece Chapter 530
Bleach Chapter 343


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Jan 30, 2009)

Kitchen Princess Vol. 1-2 No one could recommend me a good shoujo
Naruto 433


----------



## Hope (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto 433 and Bleach 343.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto 
then One piece (save the best for last)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.343)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.29)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.15)
_Naruto_ (Ch.433)


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 30, 2009)

Naruto 433


----------



## Mori (Jan 31, 2009)

Naruto - 433
Bleach - 343


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 343
*Naruto* Chapter 433
*One Piece* Chapter 530


----------



## Valky (Jan 31, 2009)

*Air Gear* Chapter 228
*Eyeshield* Chapter 315
*To-LOVE-ru* Chapter 134


----------



## Tools (Jan 31, 2009)

Eyeshield Chapter 315
To-LOVE-ru Chapter 134
Bakuman Chapter 23


----------



## Sesha (Jan 31, 2009)

Decided to start reading Flame of Recca and Houshin Engi. Currently at chapter 24 of FoR, but didn't get further than ch. 1 with HE.

Will try and finish FoR before continuing with HE.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jan 31, 2009)

fairy tale 2,3


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Jan 31, 2009)

Psyren Chapter 56
Psyren Chapter 55
Psyren Chapter 12
Psyren Chapter 11
Psyren Chapter 42
Psyren Chapter 27
Psyren Chapter 43

Mainly Psyren 56, some of the rest to prove certain mysteries behind it.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jan 31, 2009)

Some *monster* I really don't like that roberto!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2009)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.228)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.23)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.315)
_Psyren_ (Ch.56)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.76)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.134)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 31, 2009)

Bakuman 23
To-Love-Ru 134
Psyren 56
One Piece 530
Bleach 343
Naruto 433
Eyeshield 21 315


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2009)

Rereading Ichigo 100% starting from ch 30.
Lilim Kiss 15
new Naruto
new Bleach
New Bakuman


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 1, 2009)

Special A volume 8
Gentlemans Alliance 1
Fruits Basket 14


----------



## BVB (Feb 1, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi ch30 - 31
katekyou hitman reborn ch227


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.227)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.30-31)
_Maria Holic_ (Ch.5-9)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Mossaic 5)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.1-10)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.25)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 1, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 433
One Piece Chapter 530
Bleach Chapter 343
To-LOVE-ru Chapter 134
Psyren Chapter 56
Detective Conan Chapter 680
Fairy Tail Chapter 120
Honey Hunt Chapter 10
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 27 
Code Breaker Chapter 29
Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume Chapter 17


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 1, 2009)

Naruto Ch 433
Bleach Ch 343
Chocolate Cosmos Ch 7
Romeo x Juliet Ch 7


----------



## Mori (Feb 2, 2009)

Ouran High School Host Club - 1-4


----------



## Sesha (Feb 2, 2009)

Holyland - ch.1-16


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 2, 2009)

I read Naruto 430 and Blech 343 today.


----------



## Shao Tenjuin (Feb 2, 2009)

Veritas 1-11


----------



## BVB (Feb 2, 2009)

psyren ch56


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 2, 2009)

Last Half of the Chimera Ant Arc-HunterxHunter
Chapter 38-Immortal Regis
Chapter 44-Trinity Blood


----------



## Hodor (Feb 2, 2009)

In the last couple days since I havnt kept up to date..

Hajime no Ippo 375-470.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.14-17)
_Hatsukoi Limited_ (V04 Omakes)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 2, 2009)

trinity blood chapter 44.

veritas chapter 19.


----------



## Grangan (Feb 2, 2009)

naruto 433
bleach 343
one piece 530
bakuman 23


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2009)

re-read KissxSis for the twincest lulz


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 3, 2009)

_Air Gear_ Chapter 228
_Bakuman _Chapter 23
_Stigmata_ Chapters 8 and 9
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 43
_Ultimate Venus_ Chapter 9
_Persona 4 _Chapter 2
_Negima Neo!_ Chapter 11
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 120
_Manhole_ Chapters 22 and 23
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 75 and 76
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 841
_One Piece_ Chapter 530
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 315
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume _Chapter 17
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 211
_Psyren_ Chapter 56
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 203
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapters 1-12
_Saiyuki Reloaded _Chapters 5-13.5


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 3, 2009)

BLEACH 343
Naruto 433


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an Exorcist_ (Ch.18-19)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.15)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.26a)


----------



## Proxy (Feb 3, 2009)

JJBA: Ch. 120 - 187.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 3, 2009)

Prince of Tennis 164-200
Kurohime 9-20
Meister 1-7
Bokke-san 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 4, 2009)

_Hand x Red_ Chapter 7
_Minami-ke_ Chapter 102
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 44
_Claymore_ Chapter 88
_Boku wa Kisu de Uso o Tsuku_ Chapter 4
_Selected Pandemonium_ Chapter 18
_The Breaker _Chapter 12
_The Devil and Her Love Song_ Chapter 13
_Saiyuki Reload_ Chapters 14-30
_Saiyuki Gaiden_ Chapters 1-12


----------



## BVB (Feb 4, 2009)

kimi no iru machi ch.33


----------



## Hodor (Feb 4, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo something like 470 to 570.


----------



## Hope (Feb 4, 2009)

Re-read DGM chapters from 170.


----------



## BVB (Feb 4, 2009)

fairy tail ch 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.38)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.121)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.323)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.32)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.27)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.16)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 4, 2009)

You mean besides pages and pages of threads?
fairy tale #4
Claymore #88
hxh 78-100


----------



## Aeon (Feb 4, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 121


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 5, 2009)

_Saiyuki Gaiden _Chapters 13-19
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 20
_Negima!? Neo_ Chapter 12
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 323
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapters 1-32
_Gantz _Chapter 291_
Fairy Tail_ Chapter 121
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 13
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 2
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 222
_One Outs _Chapters 1-6
_Change 123_ Chapters 1-9


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 5, 2009)

Re-read 1-24 of Psyren

Read chapter 212 of TRC (FFFFFFFFFFFF! Finally stuff is happening.)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 5, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 121.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail: Ch. 121
JJBA: Ch. 185-220
Deadman Wonderland: 20
Claymore: Ch. 88


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2009)

Veritas Chapters 6 and 20, rereading the entire manhwa as well.


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 5, 2009)

Dead man wonderland: 20

Meister: 8 - a really fun sports manga >_<


----------



## BVB (Feb 5, 2009)

skip beat ch.135


----------



## Valky (Feb 5, 2009)

_*Negima!*_ Chapter 240
*Ouran High School* Chapter 68
_*Claymore*_ Chapter 88
*Hayate* Chapter 121
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 121


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Code Geass Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.10)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.121)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.240)
_Maria+Holic_ (Ch.10)
_Otome No Iroha_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally* Chapter 10


----------



## Mori (Feb 6, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge - 1-10


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 6, 2009)

_Change 123_ Chapters 10-38
_Nightmare of Nunnally_ Chapters 1-10
_Doujin Work_ Chapter 30
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 135
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 212
_Ouran High School Host Club_ Chapter 68
_Lost+Brain _Chapters 1-5
_Ningen Kyouki Katsu o_ Chapters 1-4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 6, 2009)

naruto chapter 434.

bleach chapter 344.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 6, 2009)

Naruto 434


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 6, 2009)

About 60 chapters of vagabond finally caught up

Deadman Wonderland 1-20


----------



## Hope (Feb 6, 2009)

Naruto 434, Bleach 344 and Ouran 68.

Edit: Bakuman 24.

Edit 2: KHR 228.


----------



## Legend (Feb 6, 2009)

Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally Chapter 10
Naruto Chapter434
Bleach Chapter344
One Piece Chapter 531


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 6, 2009)

Naruto 434
Berserk 1,2


----------



## Doc. Q (Feb 6, 2009)

Finished off Berserk, shits crazy.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2009)

One Piece 531
Naruto 434
Bleach 344
Eyeshield 21 316
Bakuman 24


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 6, 2009)

One Piece 531
Bleach 344


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 6, 2009)

My 3 kings  (newest eps)
Naruto, Bleach and One Park! (also known as One Piece)

And Eyeshield (newest ep).

Cant wait for Psyren... and has it been a month yet? in regards to FMA ^^

Edit: Add bakuman 24 to the list.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 6, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 344
*Naruto* Chapter 434
*One Piece* Chapter 531


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear _(Ch.229)
_Bleach_ (Ch.344)
_Kimi Ga Suki_ (Ch.8)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.31)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.11-12+Special Part 1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.434)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 6, 2009)

Rosario + Vampire II 16
BLEACH 344
Naruto 434


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 6, 2009)

_Bleach _Chapter 344
_Naruto _Chapter 434
_Ningen Kyouki Katsu o _Chapters 5-25
_Bakuman_ Chapter 24
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 316
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 1-16


----------



## Austeria (Feb 7, 2009)

Air Gear 229
Bakuman 24
Naruto 434 for the lulz.


----------



## Valky (Feb 7, 2009)

*One Piece* 531
*Naruto* 434
*Bleach* 344
*Eyeshield* 21 316
*Air Gear* 229
*To-LOVE-ru* 135
*Case Closed* 681


----------



## BVB (Feb 7, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 ch316
Bleach Ch344
Naruto Ch434
Mysterious Girlfriend X Ch31
One Piece Ch531
Bakuman Ch24
To-Love-Ru Ch135
Psyren ch56-57
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch228


----------



## Fran (Feb 7, 2009)

Kamen Teachers 1-8
Latest Bleach & Naruto :ho


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 7, 2009)

kodomo no jikan
Naruto
Persona 4

Yeah, not to much.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 7, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo up to 630ish now.

Naruto 434
Bleach 344
One Piece 531
HSD Kenichi 22, 23
Gantz 291


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 7, 2009)

Skip Beat 135
Shinshi Doumei Cross 8-13


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 7, 2009)

Bakuman 1,2
Berserk 3


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 7, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 434
Bleach Chapter 344
One Piece Chapter 531
Detective Conan Chapter 681 
to-LOVE-ru Chapter 135
Honey Hunt Chapter 11
Rosario+Vampire II Chapter 16 
Dear School Gang Leader Chapter 8 
Kurohime Chapter 33
Psyren Chapter 57


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 228


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 7, 2009)

cyborg grandpa G is freaking ridiculous. read chapter 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman _(Ch.24)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.316)
_Psyren_ (Ch.57)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.135)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 8, 2009)

_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 17-29
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapters 1-10
_Veritas_ Chapters 1-20
_Rosario+Vampire_ Chapters 1-40
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ Chapters 1-8
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 57
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 45
_One Piece_ Chapter 531
_Psyren_ Chapter 57
_Holyland _Chapters 36-40
_Manhole_ Chapters 24 and 25


----------



## Legend (Feb 8, 2009)

To Love Ru Chapter 135.


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 8, 2009)

I read Metroplis by Osamu Tezuka today


----------



## Hodor (Feb 8, 2009)

it's not a lot, but I read 20 or so chapters of hajime no ippo yesterday.


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 8, 2009)

20th Century Boys 1-31, brilliant manga coudn't stop reading it


----------



## Naruto San (Feb 8, 2009)

Fantasista 29


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 8, 2009)

Shinshi Doumei Cross 14-17


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 8, 2009)

Bleach 1,2
Berserk 4


----------



## BVB (Feb 8, 2009)

GTO volume 1 and 2


----------



## Baub (Feb 8, 2009)

Holyland chapters 1-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Heaven_ (Ch.4)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.15)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.228)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.222)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Winter Special)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.11-12)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 8, 2009)

Meister 8-9
Prince of Tennis 201-279
Psyren 57
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 228
To-Love-Ru 135


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 9, 2009)

_Rosario+Vampire Season II _Chapters 9-16
_Toshiue no Hito_ Chapters 29 and 30
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapters 1-8
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapters 1-31
_Veritas_ Chapter 21
_My Balls _Chapters 1-27
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 23


----------



## Proxy (Feb 9, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Ch. 383 - 439


----------



## ShadowStep (Feb 9, 2009)

Naruto Manga 434 only! I know, I'm late at reading it lol


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 9, 2009)

Wanted! (reread) - all works
One Piece (reread) - 440, 441, 466, 467


----------



## Hodor (Feb 9, 2009)

Hajime no ippo up to 675ish.


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 9, 2009)

Bleach 4-6
fairy tale 4,5


----------



## BVB (Feb 9, 2009)

GTO volume 3 and 4


----------



## Shin_Yagami (Feb 9, 2009)

JJBA Steel Ball Run 1-6, the only one of the series I really got into though....So far.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.230)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.122)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.33)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.16)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.10)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.34)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 10, 2009)

_Mr. Fullswing _Chapters 1-37
_Air Gear_ Chapter 230
_Sidooh _Chapter 41
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 223
_Akumetsu _Chapter 77
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 1


----------



## Hodor (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm at Hajime no Ippo ch 753 now.


----------



## BVB (Feb 10, 2009)

GTO volume 5 and 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_After School Nightmare_ (Ch.21-24)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.223)
_To Love-Ru_ (Valentines Special)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Fooli (Feb 10, 2009)

re read bleach volume one through five


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 10, 2009)

Prince of Tennis 280-379
To-Love-Ru Valentine's Special
Kurohime 21-25
Toriko 36


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 10, 2009)

kekkaishi chapter 223.

majin tantei nougami neuro chapter 178.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 11, 2009)

_Historie _Chapters 1-40
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 14
_Black Lagoon_ Chapters 65 and 66
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 13
_Toriko _Chapters 1-33


----------



## Grangan (Feb 11, 2009)

naruto 433 and 434
bleach 343 and 344
one piece 530 and 531
deadman wonderland 1-6
gantz 291


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm only seeing manga chapters being posted so I'm assuming this only counts for manga? 
If so Ive read Naruto Ch 434
Satan 666 Ch 4 (Just started reading this)
If other stuff counts too then I'm also reading a book called "The End of Detroit by Micheline Maynard. A really good book that goes into detail about the corruption in big business and how the import world took over the United Stated


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

aiki 14-34
read the valentine special yesterday


----------



## Hodor (Feb 11, 2009)

Kyūbi Naruto said:


> I'm only seeing manga chapters being posted so I'm assuming this only counts for manga?
> If so Ive read Naruto Ch 434
> Satan 666 Ch 4 (Just started reading this)
> If other stuff counts too then I'm also reading a book called "The End of Detroit by Micheline Maynard. A really good book that goes into detail about the corruption in big business and how the import world took over the United Stated



dont know anything about the books, but I dont see why you cant post about them really.  Honestly, this thread has the most meaning for your own posts I think.  I doubt many people care what other people are reading for the most part, it's just sorta cool to look back sometimes after a while and see what you were reading, though this thread hasnt been here for that long either.


Anyhow, today I read Hajime no Ippo 754 to 820.


----------



## Valky (Feb 11, 2009)

*To Love-Ru* (Valentines Special)
*Zombie Loan* Chapter 1 - 29


----------



## Aeon (Feb 11, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapters 01-26
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapter 92


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> dont know anything about the books, but I dont see why you cant post about them really.  Honestly, this thread has the most meaning for your own posts I think.  I doubt many people care what other people are reading for the most part, it's just sorta cool to look back sometimes after a while and see what you were reading, though this thread hasnt been here for that long either.
> 
> 
> Anyhow, today I read Hajime no Ippo 754 to 820.



actually this thread is mainly to pad your post count in actuality


----------



## isanon (Feb 11, 2009)

latest FMA and HSDK chapters
and vandread ch 1-10


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

Beach Stars 5-9


----------



## hoffmaestro (Feb 11, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Beach Stars 5-9


there is a page where one get to see nipples in one of these chapters i think  

full metal alchemist chapter 88-92
meister 1-9
asklepios Chapter 15-17
amatsuki 14-35


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 11, 2009)

fiddler said:


> there is a page where one get to see nipples in one of these chapters i think



No, really? :ho


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 11, 2009)

sayonara zetsubou sensei chapters 1-23.


----------



## Ephemere (Feb 11, 2009)

FMA 92 

If only Hiromu Arakawa wrote Naruto


----------



## Hodor (Feb 11, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> actually this thread is mainly to pad your post count in actuality



Hehe, well there is that too, I just thought I'd omit that part though.


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 11, 2009)

Shinshi Doumei Cross 18-22...?


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 11, 2009)

Toriko - 1 and 2


----------



## BVB (Feb 11, 2009)

GTO volume 7
HSD Kenichi ch324
Fairy Tail ch122


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_After School Nightmare_ (Ch.25)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.122)
_HSD Kenichi _(Ch.324)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.241)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 11, 2009)

Kurohime 26-30


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 12, 2009)

_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 842
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 122
_Full Metal Alchemist_ Chapter 92
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 324
_Aiki_ Chapters 1-7


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 12, 2009)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 122


----------



## Mori (Feb 12, 2009)

Claymore 1-5
Fairy Tail - 122


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

HSD Kenichi 324
Hajime no Ippo 821-842
Rurouni Kenchin 31-32


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

negima 241


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Hehe, well there is that too, I just thought I'd omit that part though.



lol, how else do you think Kira Y got to 62k posts :amazed


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2009)

_*Fairy Tail*_ Chapter 122
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 27-96


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 12, 2009)

Claymore, HxH's biggest rival in this forum  volumes 1-5


But it's awesome


----------



## BVB (Feb 12, 2009)

GTO Volume 8


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Fairy Tail 122 (THROUGH FORCE!!)

Soul Eater 58 (Truly insane from Medusa's sister..)

Beach Star 9-15 (Oh Izuka!)


----------



## Legend (Feb 12, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 58


----------



## Fran (Feb 12, 2009)

Re-read Bleach SS arc out of boredom :ho


----------



## Prendergast (Feb 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 58
Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles 213


----------



## korican04 (Feb 12, 2009)

some hajime no ippo, new soul eater, new fairy tale, some old one piece stuff.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.224)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.106-114)
_No Bra_ (Ch.17)
_Pastel_ (Ch.92-93)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 12, 2009)

kokou debut 51 

wheres the new naruto/bleach/onepiece its already thursday?


----------



## Yuuka (Feb 12, 2009)

Ticket numbers and this.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2009)

Kurohime 31-33


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 13, 2009)

Toriko - 3 ~ 32


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 58
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 98-124


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 13, 2009)

_Soul Eater_ Chapter 58
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 213
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 224
_Koukou Debut_ Chapter 51
_No Bra_ Chapter 17
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 30
_Aiki _Chapters 8-28


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 13, 2009)

Aki-Sora Chapters 1 & 2
Little House with the Orange Roof Chapter 7
Nurarihyon No mago Chapter 45
Piano no Mori  Chapters 1-5


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 13, 2009)

read the new no bra, interesting development


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

Beach Stars 20-23 ( The Tigress Pose!  )

Damn, that manga don't really need any hentai at all!


----------



## BVB (Feb 13, 2009)

naruto ch.435
koukou debut ch.51


----------



## Hodor (Feb 13, 2009)

Rurouni Kenshin 31-44 yesterday


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 13, 2009)

One Piece - 532
Bleach - 345
Toriko - 33 ~ 36
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 324


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2009)

Naruto's and Bleach's recent Ep's
and claymore from chapter 1 to 88 :3


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 13, 2009)

One Piece 532
Naruto 435
Bleach 345
Hunter X Hunter 1-7


----------



## Legend (Feb 13, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 532
Naruto Chapter 435
Bleach Chapter 345
No Bra Chapter 17
My Balls Chapter 28

Great Manga day.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.231)
_Bleach_ (Ch.345)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.51)
_Naruto_ (Ch.435)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 13, 2009)

one piece chapter 532.

bleach chapter 345.

naruto chapter 435.


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 14, 2009)

Historie Chapters 44 & 45
Go Ahead Chapters 1 - 3
Piano no Mori Chapters 6 - 42


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

One Piece 532
Bleach 345
Naruto 435
Fairy Tail 121-122
Soul Eater 58


----------



## Vicious (Feb 14, 2009)

Berserk Volume 20 and 21.


----------



## blue berry (Feb 14, 2009)

Cromartie High School 1
Naruto 435
Hitman Reborn... whatever chap it was


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 14, 2009)

Historie Chapters 1-45
Red Eyes Chapters 14-26


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 14, 2009)

_Bleach _Chapter 345
_Naruto_ Chapter 435
_Aiki _Chapters 29-38
_Air Gear_ Chapter 231
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapters 33-35
_One Piece_ Chapter 532
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 78
_My Balls _Chapter 28
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapters 1-5
_Dolls_ Chapters 1-14


----------



## Aeon (Feb 14, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 345
*Naruto* Chapter 435
*One Piece* Chapter 532
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 125-165


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 14, 2009)

Historie - 8 ~ 45


----------



## Hodor (Feb 14, 2009)

someone changed the title..

Lets see

Bleach 345
Naruto 435
One piece 532 was it?

Rurouni Kenshin up through 65.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 14, 2009)

New Naruto/OP/Bleach/TLR


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2009)

Asklepios ch.1-19
to-LOVE-ru ch.136
Eyeshield 21 ch.317
Kimi no Iru Machi ch.33-35


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Feb 14, 2009)

Bleach 345
Naruto 435
Naruto manga volume 37


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 14, 2009)

Naruto 435
BLEACH 345


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 14, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 532
Naruto Chapter 435
Bleach Chapter 345
Soul Eater Chapter 58 
Tora Dora Chapter 15 
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 28 
Fairy Tail Chapter 122 
Honey Hunt Chapter 12 
Zombie-Loan Chapter 25 - 29 
To-LOVE-ru Chapter 136
Psyren Chapter 58
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Chapter 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.317)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.34-35)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.26)
_Psyren_ (Ch.58)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.1-4)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.136)


----------



## Nae'blis (Feb 14, 2009)

Bakumon 001


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 14, 2009)

I only read chapters 2-4 Of 20 Century Boys. So far, I starting to like this manga.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 14, 2009)

To-Love-Ru 136
Psyren 58
Bokke-san 6
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 229
Bakuman 25
Eyeshield 21 317


----------



## Aeon (Feb 15, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapters 166-224
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 229


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 15, 2009)

_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ Chapters 1-11
_di(e)ce_ Chapters 1-4
_Acony_ (oneshot)
_The Sea Where the Siren Lives_ (oneshot)
_The Hour of the Mice_ Volumes 1 and 2
_Honey Comb _Chapters 00-8
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero! _Chapter 17
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 317
_Psyren _Chapter 58
_Persona - Be Your True Mind_ Chapter 1
_Children Can't Choose Their Parents _(oneshot)
_Cut the Angel With a Scythe_ (oneshot)
_Baroque_ Chapters 1-5
_Deserted Place_ (oneshot)
_Fin de Siecle Detective Club_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Mr. Morning_ Chapter 1
_Eikou no Te_ Chapters 1-10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 15, 2009)

omamori himari chapters 1-26.


----------



## Valky (Feb 15, 2009)

_*To-Love-Ru*_ 136
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 229
*Eyeshield 21* 317
*One Piece* 532
*Naruto* 435
*Bleach* 345


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 15, 2009)

One peice 0,1


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 15, 2009)

Naruto 435
Bleach 345
Bakuman 25
Perfect Girl Evolution 85
Katekyo 229


----------



## Hodor (Feb 15, 2009)

Psyren 58
Rurouni Kenshin 66-87


----------



## BVB (Feb 15, 2009)

Katekyo hitman reborn ch229
bakuman ch25


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 15, 2009)

Some Fruits Basket volumes.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 15, 2009)

*Akumetsu *chapter 77-78
*Manhole* chapter 24-25
*Ushio and Tora* chapter 15
*Historie* chapter 44
*Rookies* chapter 90-95
*Holyland* chapter 36-40
*Akumetsu* chapter 77-78
*Yakitate!! Japan* chapter 200 -204 
*Zetman* chapter 100 - 102
*Nabari no Ou* chapter 01-15
*High School / Bal Ja(c)k* chapter 08-14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.25)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.1)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.16)
_My Balls_ (Ch.28)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.3)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Munken (Feb 15, 2009)

Historie 30-45


----------



## thunderbreak (Feb 15, 2009)

library war vol 1
fma vol 20
gintama vol 15
got hard time find some mangas such as runorin kenshin as i dunno their chinese/kanji names


----------



## Fran (Feb 15, 2009)

soul eater 1-58 in 12 hours

fuck me, i'm spent pek


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 15, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 84-92
Meister 10


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 16, 2009)

Naruto and the first few chapters of Bleach.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 16, 2009)

_Executive Committee_ Chapters 1-10
_Leandraall _Chapters 00-2
_Bakuman _Chapter 25
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapter 11
_Stigma_ Chapters 1-10
_Fetish _Chapters 1-5
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 46


----------



## Vicious (Feb 16, 2009)

Berserk Vol 29 - 32.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo's bizarre adventure chapters 1-85.

tegami bachi chapters 1-24.

the yagyu ninja scrolls chapters 12 & 13.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 16, 2009)

rurouni kenshin up through 103.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 16, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter 73-95

Hisoka is fucking awesome. 

He's the only character I actually want to success no matters what his goal would be...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.229)
_Kimagure Orange Road _(Ch.115-117)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.22)
_The Law of Ueki_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Valky (Feb 16, 2009)

_*My Balls*_ 1 - 28.
*Ga-Rei* 1 - 30.
*The Law of Ueki Plus* 35.
_*Special A*_ 88 - 93.


----------



## Eleven (Feb 16, 2009)

Finished parasyte and Angel densetsu. Now I'm on my way to Tenjou Tenge.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 16, 2009)

Ga-Rei 8-9
Black Cat 1-3
Toriko 37


----------



## Vicious (Feb 17, 2009)

Berserk Vol 33
Naruto Ch 435
Bleach Ch 345


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 17, 2009)

_Genei Hakurankai _Chapters 1-4
_Karneval _Chapters 1-6
_Katana_ Chapters 1-5
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapters 1-33
_Satanister_ Chapters 1-4
_Requiem in Phonybrain _Chapters 1-12
_Wolf Guy_ Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## Mishimoto (Feb 17, 2009)

I read all of 20th cenutry boys yesterday, I wish i could erase my memory and read it all again, wonderful manga one of the best


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 17, 2009)

Chapter 1-37 Trinity Blood


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 17, 2009)

hayate the combat butler chapter 123.

hajimete no aku chapters 1-6.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 225


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.39)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.118-123)
_Pastel_ (Ch.94-95)


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 17, 2009)

Bakuman 4-20


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 17, 2009)

Black Cat 4-20
Ga-Rei 10-13
Ichigo 100% 1


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo - 820-843


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 18, 2009)

_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapters 34-79
_Tamashii no Futago_ Chapters 00 and 1
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 204
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapters 1-5
_The Embalmer_ Chapters 1-11


----------



## Proxy (Feb 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail - 124
Zetman - 102 - 104


----------



## Tsikari (Feb 18, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 229


----------



## Crowe (Feb 18, 2009)

*The Ravages of Time* chapter 153 - 154
*XBlade* chapter 10- 16
*Player Kill* chapter 1-6
*Historie* chapter 47


----------



## Aeon (Feb 18, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 123


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 18, 2009)

Bakuman 21-25


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 18, 2009)

Special A 87&89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2009)

*Today:*


_Code Geass Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.11)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.123)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.123)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.225)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.1-3)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Feb 18, 2009)

Muhyo & Roji's Bureau of Supernatural Investigation - volumes 3 and 4


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 18, 2009)

gantz  the newest chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 18, 2009)

Black Cat 21-23
Ichigo 100% 2-4


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 19, 2009)

_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapters 80-143
_Veritas_ Chapter 22
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 225
_Nightmare of Nunnally _Chapter 11
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 14
_The Embalmer_ Chapters 12-25
_Change 123_ Chapter 39
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 123
_Chou yo Hana yo_ Chapters 16-20
_Gantz _Chapter 292
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 31
_Fujoshi Kanojo _Chapter 5
_Koukou Debut_ Chapter 52


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 19, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 123.


----------



## Fran (Feb 19, 2009)

1-50 of 20th century boys

It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.
It's so good.


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

last couple of days:

Vagabond 1-226

It's the BEST!

and today:

fairy tail ch123
koukou debut ch52 (it's finished, i'm sad.  )


----------



## Juli (Feb 19, 2009)

xxxHolic 1-10
RG Veda 5


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 19, 2009)

Gantz Ch 292
Koukou Debut Ch 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.30)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.325) 
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.226)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.36)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.242)
_Pastel_ (Ch.96)


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 226


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2009)

Black Cat 24-30
Fairy Tail 123
Ichigo 100% 5-8


----------



## Fran (Feb 20, 2009)

20th Century Boys 50-140.

Oh gods. READ THIS NAO.
It's so damn gooooooooooooooooood.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 20, 2009)

_Hetalia -Axis Powers- _Chapters 1-4.5
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapters 144-229
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 325
_The World God Only Knows _Chapter 35
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 173
_Hyakkiyakou Shou_ Chapters 19 and 20
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 226
_Asklepios_ Chapters 00-2


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 20, 2009)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicle: 1-28


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 20, 2009)

naruto chapter 436.

bleach chapter 346.


----------



## Fooli (Feb 20, 2009)

the entire battle Royale manga


----------



## Vicious (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto chapter 436.
Bleach chapter 346.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto 436 (epic, just epic)
Bleach 346 (A good chapter)
Hunter x Hunter 182-188 (What the hell was going on with that lazy design??)


----------



## Gatagata (Feb 20, 2009)

Bleach
Naruto
Hajime No Ippo
Fairy Tail
all latest chapters


----------



## BVB (Feb 20, 2009)

naruto chapter 436.
bleach chapter 346.
Hajime no Ippo ch843
Kimi no Iru Machi ch36


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto chapter 436.
Bleach chapter 346.
Hajime no Ippo chapter 843.
A lot of Berserk


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 20, 2009)

Historie - 46 ~ 48
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - 325
Bleach - 346
Black & White - volumes 1 and 2
Nijigahara Holograph - only volume


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto chapter 436.
Fruits basket volume 5


----------



## Novalis (Feb 20, 2009)

_Hitman Reborn!_ -- Volume 14, 15 & 23; _Real_ -- Volume 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.346)
_Code Breaker _(Ch.31-32)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.318)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.4)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.436)


----------



## Aeon (Feb 20, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 346
*Naruto* Chapter 436
*One Piece* Chapter 533


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto 436
Bastard 0-22
20th century boys 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2009)

Bleach 346
Naruto 436
One Piece 533
Eyeshield 21 318
Psyren 59
Bakuman 26


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 20, 2009)

Naruto Shippuuden 436.


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

*Bleach* 346
*Code Breaker* 31-32
*Eyeshield 21* 318
*Naruto* 436
*One Piece* 533
_*Kuroshitsuji*_ 30
*Air Gear* 232


----------



## Plot Hole (Feb 21, 2009)

Naruto Bleach and a little Excel Saga.


----------



## Overlord Mukuro (Feb 21, 2009)

Naruto

Gonna read: Fairy Tail, Mahou Sensei Negima, One Piece, Bleach, O-Parts Hunter, Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 21, 2009)

bakuman onepiece


----------



## Blaizen (Feb 21, 2009)

Naruto 436
One Piece 533
Bleach 346
Psyren 59
Fairy Tail 123
Bakuman 26
Kimi no Iru Machi 36
Historie 49


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 21, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 436
One Piece Chapter 533
Bleach Chapter 346
Psyren Chapter 59
Fairy Tail Chapter 123
Honey Hunt Chapter 13 
Code Breaker Chapter 31 - 32 
to-love-ru Chapter 137 
Vampire Knight Chapter 48


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Hitman reborn ch.230


----------



## Valky (Feb 21, 2009)

*Yakuza Girl* 1 - 10
_*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*_ 230
*Deadman Wonderland* 1 - 20


----------



## Fang (Feb 21, 2009)

Lone Wolf and the Cub - Volume 8 and 9


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 21, 2009)

Bakuman 26
Bastard!! 22-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.232)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.26)
_Psyren_ (Ch.59)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.6)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.137)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 21, 2009)

To-Love-Ru 137
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 230
Black Cat 31-40
Ichigo 100% 9-20


----------



## Abigail (Feb 22, 2009)

Bastard 22-32
JJBA Volume 2
Hajime no Ippo Volume 2


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 22, 2009)

_Asklepios_ Chapters 3-19
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 230
_Air Gear_ Chapter 232
_School Rumble Z_ Chapters 1-4
_Bakuman_ Chapter 26
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 32
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 318
_Akumetsu _Chapter 79
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 843
_Mononoke_ Chapter 4
_One Piece_ Chapter 533
_Psyren_ Chapter 59
_Kimi wa Pet_ Chapters 1-4
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 48
_Kurenai_ Chapter 14


----------



## Aeon (Feb 22, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 230


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 22, 2009)

read the new toloveru
panadora hearts 10 - about dam time
and last but not least a little gem with a lot of potential ttgl something somethign - eh it a high school version of ttgl kinda like school days and neon genesis


----------



## Gatagata (Feb 22, 2009)

Veritas all chapters


----------



## Hope (Feb 22, 2009)

Bleach 346
Naruto 436
Kuroshitsuji 30
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 230
Eyeshield 21 318
Bakuman 26


----------



## RivFader (Feb 22, 2009)

_JoJo's Bizarre Adventure - Stell Ball Run _Volume 6 to current scans.
Damn...that was awesome.


----------



## BVB (Feb 22, 2009)

GTO Volume 9-12


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 22, 2009)

Bastard!! 31-37
666 Satan 2-17


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 22, 2009)

Naruto 436
BLEACH 346
TTGL GH - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _(Ch.230)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.5-6)
_Koukou Debut_ (Ch.52)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 22, 2009)

Ichigo 100% 21-65
Black Cat 41-43


----------



## Mori (Feb 23, 2009)

Naruto - 436
Bleach - 346
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 179-180
Fairy Tail - 123


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 23, 2009)

_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 58 and 59
_Loveless _Chapter 14
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 45


----------



## BVB (Feb 23, 2009)

Psyren ch.59
GTO volume 13-14


----------



## GsG (Feb 23, 2009)

Futari Ecchi 95-97


----------



## Valky (Feb 23, 2009)

*Pluto* 63
*The Law of Ueki Plus* 36
*Mel Kano* 9


----------



## Blastrix (Feb 23, 2009)

Shin angyo onshi 1-20


----------



## Vicious (Feb 23, 2009)

Panodra Hearts Chapters 1-10


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 23, 2009)

BLEACH 151-167.


----------



## Klue (Feb 23, 2009)

Naruto - 436
My Balls - 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.37)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.36)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 23, 2009)

Ichigo100% 65-100
Toriko 38
Black Cat 44-63
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 1-5


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

well this was actually yesterday, 666 Satan 18-29


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 24, 2009)

_Kimi wa Pet_ Chapters 5-37
_07 Ghost _Chapter 27-30
_One Outs_ Chapter 7
_Mirai Nikki _Chapter 37
_Veritas_ Chapter 23
_Pluto _Chapter 63
_My Girl _Chapter 9


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 24, 2009)

Veritas ch23
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 1-3
Reality Warpers of Heaven ch1


----------



## GsG (Feb 24, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen Chapter 5


----------



## Juli (Feb 24, 2009)

Slayers Evolution-R 3
xxxHolic 12-20


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

GTO volume 15-16
Blazer Drive Ch 11
Worst Ch 75-76
Veritas Ch 1-23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_KissxSis_ (Ch.Ch.22)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.46)


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 24, 2009)

Today 666 Satan 30-36


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 24, 2009)

Black Cat 64-95
Ichigo 100% 101-140
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 6-7


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 25, 2009)

_Honey Hunt_ Chapters 1-13
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _Chapters 1-13
_Gacha Gacha_ Chapters 1-32
_Liar Game_ Chapter 39
_Vagabond _Chapter 261
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 15
_Blazer Drive_ Chapters 1-10


----------



## Aeon (Feb 25, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 124
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 227


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Feb 25, 2009)

Skip Beat 136
Special A 92


----------



## BVB (Feb 25, 2009)

GTO volume 17-18
History's stronges disciple kenichi ch.326
skip beat ch.136
Fairy tail ch.124


----------



## Randomaxe (Feb 25, 2009)

666 Satan 37-42


----------



## Nuzzie (Feb 25, 2009)

Wild Life 1-17


----------



## Proxy (Feb 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail: Ch. 124


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.40)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.124)
_Kekkaishi _(Ch.227)
_Lucifer Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.19-20)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2009)

Bokke-san 7-8
Ichigo 100% 141-167
Black Cat 96-120
Fairy Tail 124


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 26, 2009)

_Gacha Gacha_ Chapters 33-41
_Gacha Gacha -Secret-_ Chapters 1-55
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 124
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 227
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 136


----------



## garouga (Feb 26, 2009)

Mercenary Pierre


----------



## Smoke (Feb 26, 2009)

Just finished *Love Hina.
*


Enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 26, 2009)

garouga said:


> Mercenary Pierre



That is a great title

Lucifer to Biscuit Hammer 1-12
Onihime VS 1-5


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 26, 2009)

Fairy Tail 124 - *FAIRY LAW!!!*


----------



## GsG (Feb 26, 2009)

Negima?! Neo Chapter 15
Change 123 Chapter 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.326)
_Pastel_ (Ch.97)


----------



## Mori (Feb 26, 2009)

Fairy Tail - 124


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2009)

Black Cat 121-160
Shaman King KanZengBang 365
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 8-10
666 Satan 73-76


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 27, 2009)

_Black Lagoon _Chapter 67
_Liar Game_ Chapters 40 and 41
_Tamago no Kimi_ Chapter 5
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 174
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 214
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 326
_Change 123_ Chapter 40
_Doubt_ Chapter 20
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 51
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapter 8


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 347
*Naruto* Chapter 437


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 437
Bleach Chapter 347


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 27, 2009)

naruto chapter 437.

bleach chapter 347.

fairy tail chapter 124.


----------



## BVB (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto ch.437
Bleach ch.347
Eyeshield 21 ch.319
Otaku no Musume-san ch.1-18
Beelzebub ch.1


----------



## Legend (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto ch.437
Bleach ch.347


----------



## GsG (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto 437
Bleach 347
Bakuman 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.347)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.319)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.36)
_Naruto_ (Ch.437)


----------



## Vicious (Feb 27, 2009)

Beelzebub Chapter 1
Wolf Guy Chapter 1-3
Ares Chapter 1


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto - 437
Bleach - 347
Vinland Saga - 49 ~ 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2009)

Naruto 437
Bleach 347
Eyeshield 21 319
Black Cat 181-185
Bakuman 27
Kurohime 34
Shaman King KangZengBang 266
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 11-12
Beelzebub 1
Blazer Drive 1


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 28, 2009)

_Change Guy_ Chapters 330-338 (end)
_Dear School Gang Leader _Chapter 9
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 844
_Bleach_ Chapter 347
_Naruto_ Chapter 437
_The Breaker_ Chapters 13-16
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 36
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 32
_Bakuman _Chapter 27
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 319
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 3


----------



## Legend (Feb 28, 2009)

To Love Ru Chapter 138


----------



## GsG (Feb 28, 2009)

To Love Ru Chapter 138
Minami-ke Chapter 52


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapters 01-16


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2009)

naruto of course
bleach
bakuman
mixim

toloveru


----------



## Hope (Feb 28, 2009)

Bleach 347
Naruto 437
Eyeshield 21 319
Bakuman 27

edit: Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 231


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 28, 2009)

BLEACH 347
NARUTO 437


----------



## BVB (Feb 28, 2009)

Bakuman ch27
to-love-ru ch138
psyren ch60


----------



## Valky (Feb 28, 2009)

*Naruto* 437
*Bleach* 347
*Eyeshield 21* 319
_*To-LOVE-ru*_ 138


----------



## Ashiya (Feb 28, 2009)

Naruto Ch 437
Bleach Ch 347
Zetman Ch 25-30
Kaikan Phrase Ch 1-6


----------



## Shai (Feb 28, 2009)

DNAngel Chapter 54
Bakuman - 27


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2009)

20th century boys 140-160
Hoop Men 1 (pretty good new basketball manga in this weeks jump)
Bakuman 27
Psyren 60


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 28, 2009)

To-LOVE-ru ch.138 + alot of Vinland saga chapters as im re-reading it atm.


----------



## Felix (Feb 28, 2009)

Vinland Saga ch 51-52
Psyren 60
KHR 231


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.27)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.33)
_Psyren_ (Ch.60)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.138)


----------



## AVH (Feb 28, 2009)

Bakuman ch. 25-27

One Piece ch.100-103


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 28, 2009)

Most recently the latest chapters of Psyren, TRC and XXXholic plus I have begun the Cyborg Grampa.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 28, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 47


----------



## Aeon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapters 17-27
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 231


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 28, 2009)

To-Love-Ru 138
Kurohime Gaiden
Blazer Drive 2
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 13-15
Monster Hunter Orage 1-11
Psyren 60
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 231


----------



## KohZa (Mar 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman reborn ch 231 
Alive the final evolution ch 36


----------



## Valky (Mar 1, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 231
*Ai Kora* 78


----------



## Yoona (Mar 1, 2009)

Bleach
Alice 19th
Gentleman's Alliance


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2009)

Naruto 437.


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 1, 2009)

Bakuman 27
Naruto 437
666 Satan 43-49


----------



## BVB (Mar 1, 2009)

Ai kora ch78
rookies ch.1-87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2009)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.124)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _(Ch.231)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.124-125)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.4)
_Sister Trap_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Gecka (Mar 1, 2009)

Immortal Regis
Toriko

pretty much it.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 1, 2009)

Embalming 1-2
Blazer Drive 3-11
Toriko 39
Bokke-san 9
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 16-20
Sket Dance 1


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 2, 2009)

Toriko - 39
Nougami Neuro - 1 ~3


----------



## GsG (Mar 2, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 51
Zettai Karen Children 33


----------



## Aeon (Mar 2, 2009)

*Kuroshitsuji* Chapter 01


----------



## BVB (Mar 2, 2009)

Vagabond ch.261-262


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 2, 2009)

Just started reading Berserk... so very badass.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 2, 2009)

Bleach 347
Naruto 437
Code Breaker 33
to-Love-ru 138 
Bakuman 18
Psyren 60 
Fairy Tail 124


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Mar 2, 2009)

JJBA: Stone Ocean- 40-50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.126-132)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.18)
_Yakuza Girl_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 2, 2009)

Embalming 3-4
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 21-25
Sket Dance 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 3, 2009)

Marugoto Anju Gakuen 1-14


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 3, 2009)

ClayMore 89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Ch.133-140)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 3, 2009)

claymore chapter 89.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 3, 2009)

Embalming 5
Claymore 88-89
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 26
Sket Dance 3
Beelzebub 2


----------



## Aeon (Mar 4, 2009)

*One Piece* _Reread_ Chapters 498-514


----------



## BVB (Mar 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch.125
Mysterious Girlfriend X ch.32

reread: Hajime no Ippo ch. 300-440 in the last two days


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 4, 2009)

TRC 215 finally we have reached the freaking climax.


----------



## Valky (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, not exactly in one day ..

*Beelzebub* 1 - 2
*Suzuka* 1 - 166
*Kimi no Iru Machi* 1 - 36
*Yakuza* Girl 11
*Claymore* 89
*Special A* 94


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Mar 4, 2009)

Skip Beat 136


----------



## ylime (Mar 4, 2009)

I read all of (what there is of it) Usagi Drop today. Chapter 1 to 13 I believe.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.125)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.327)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.7)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.21)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.243)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.32)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 4, 2009)

Embalming-Intermission
Embalming 6-8
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 27-30
Sket Dance 4
Fairy Tail 125
Nurarihyon no Mago 1


----------



## Aeon (Mar 4, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 125


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 5, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 125.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 5, 2009)

_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 36
_Veritas_ Chapter 24
_Aiki _Chapter 39
_Honey Hunt _Chapter 14
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 125
_Gantz_ Chapter 293
_Mysterious Girlfriend X _Chapter 32
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 48
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 215
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 243
_Claymore _Chapter 89
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 33
_Wild Adapter_ Chapters 1-6


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 5, 2009)

Love Hina volume 4, reading through the whole series again like i do every year


----------



## Mider T (Mar 5, 2009)

Claymore Chapter 89
Neon Genesis Evangelion Gakuen Datenroku Chapter 15
Kanokon Chapter 16
Hayate the Combat Butler Chapters 125-127


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2009)

Hajime No Ippo, 150-160


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 5, 2009)

kanokon 16
negima 243


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Mar 5, 2009)

Special A 94
Shugo chara 38


----------



## BVB (Mar 5, 2009)

yakuza girl ch.1-11


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 5, 2009)

mar omega chapters 1-26.

shugo chara chapter 38.


----------



## krome (Mar 5, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 76.


----------



## Valky (Mar 5, 2009)

*Hayate* 125 - 127
*Ai Kora* 80
*Tora Dora!* 14.5


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 5, 2009)

Ai Kora 1-3

Loved it, funny stuff about a little horny bastard who wants 4 girls. What a greedy sod...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2009)

*Today:
*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.125-127)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.6)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.35)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 31-35
New Prince of Tennis 1
Sket Dance 5
Nurarihyon no Mago 2-3


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 6, 2009)

_New Prince of Tennis _Chapter 1
_Wild Adapter _Chapters 7-33
_Beezlebub_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge_ Chapters 85 and 86
_Air Gear_ Chapter 233
_Liar Game_ Chapter 43
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 327
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 845
_Rosario to Vampire II_ Chapter 17


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 6, 2009)

naruto chapter 438.

bleach chapter 348.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 6, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 348
*Naruto* Chapter 438


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 6, 2009)

Mag 19
Mixim 41
Dgrayman new chapter
onihime 6
sayanora zetsubo sensei 24


----------



## Jayka (Mar 6, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 348
Naruto Chapter 438
I.O.N. Chapter 1-6 (complete)


----------



## BVB (Mar 6, 2009)

Vagabond ch.263
Kimi no Iru Machi ch.36-37
d.gray-man ch180 !!
naruto ch438
bleach ch.348


----------



## Skylit (Mar 6, 2009)

Naruto 438

Bleach 348

D.Gray - Man 179


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.348)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.179)
_Eyeshield 21 _(Ch.320)
_Naruto_ (Ch.438)


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 6, 2009)

Bleach - 348
One Piece - 534
Vagabond - 263


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 36-45
Nurarihyon no Mago 4-5
Sket Dance 6
One Piece 534
Bleach 348
Naruto 438
D.Gray-man 179
Eyeshield 21 320
Bakuman 28


----------



## Valky (Mar 7, 2009)

*One Piece* 534
*Bleach* 348
*Naruto* 438
*D.Gray-man* 179
*Eyeshield 21* 320
*Bakuman* 28
*Kimi no Iru Machi* 37
*Yankee-kun to Megane-chan* 35


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 7, 2009)

_Wild Adapter _Chapters 34-41
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 35
_Naruto_ Chapter 438
_Bleach_ Chapter 348
_Kimi no iru Machi _Chapter 37
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 181
_Akumetsu _Chapter 80
_Ares_ Chapter 136
_One Piece_ Chapter 534
_Vagabond_ Chapter 263
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 320
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer _Chapters 1-21
_Parfait Tic_ Chapters 110 and 111
_Bakuman_ Chapter 28
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 179


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 7, 2009)

one piece chapter 534.

d gray man chapter 179.


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

ALIVE Chapter 35
Doubt Chapter 20(Ending)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 28
*One Piece* Chapter 534


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 7, 2009)

One Piece chapter 534
FMA 49
Bleach 348
Detective Conan 204


----------



## Hope (Mar 7, 2009)

Naruto 438
Bleach 348
Bakuman 28
D.gray-man 179
Eyeshield 21 320


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 7, 2009)

Bleach volume 14
LIFE chapter 2
Bakuman chapter 28


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2009)

bakuman ch.28
Onihime VS ch.1-6
eyeshield 21 ch320
one piece ch.534


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 7, 2009)

Goong Chapter 76-107


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 7, 2009)

One Piece latest chapter and D Grayman Lenalee vs Eshi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.28)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.37)
_Marugoto Anju Gakuen_ (Ch.19)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 8, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 46-50
Sket Dance 7
Nurarihyon no Mago 6-15
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 232


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 8, 2009)

Naruto Ch 438
Bleach Ch 348
Gantz Ch 293


----------



## GsG (Mar 8, 2009)

To Love-Ru Chapter 139


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 8, 2009)

Naruto 438


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 8, 2009)

_Sing "Yesterday" For Me_ Chapters 1-25
_Cloth Road _Chapter 9
_Bartender_ Chapter 13
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 232
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 34
_Persona 4_ Chapter 3
_Liar Game_ Chapter 44
_Alive_ Chapters 1-27


----------



## Aeon (Mar 8, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 232


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 8, 2009)

Naruto 438
Bleach 348

Two awesome chapter!


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 8, 2009)

One Piece 534
Bleach 348
Naruto 438
Psyren 61
To-LOVE-ru 139
Kurohime 35
Rosario+Vampire II 17
Fairy Tail 125


----------



## BVB (Mar 8, 2009)

To-LOVE-ru ch.139
Psyren ch.61


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Mar 8, 2009)

Little Butterfly volume 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_After School Nightmare_ (Ch.26-27)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.232)
_Pastel_ (Ch.98)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.139)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.60)


----------



## GsG (Mar 8, 2009)

Minami-ke 53 - 54
Nagasarete Airantou 52


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 51-65
Kurohime 35
To-LOVE-Ru 139
Psyren 61
Sket Dance 8-9
Nurarihyon no Mago 16


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 9, 2009)

_Alive_ Chapters 28-35
_Black Lagoon_ Chapters 69-71
_Psyren _Chapter 61
_Alien Nine_ Chapter 1
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapters 6-9
_Shin Pet Shop of Horror_ Chapters 1-6
_Onihime Vs_ Chapters 1-6

reread: _Pet Shop of Horror _Chapters 1-40


----------



## Valky (Mar 9, 2009)

*To Love-Ru* 139
*Hajimete no Aku* 9
*Beelzebub* 3
*The Law of Ueki Plus* 37


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 9, 2009)

Toriko - 40
Vagabond - 264


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 9, 2009)

Kaikan Phrase Ch 7-20
Saboten no Himitsu Ch 8-17


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Parfait Tic ch.1-111
Vagabond ch.264


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Mar 9, 2009)

D Gray man volume 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2009)

*Today:
*
_Psyren_ (Ch.61)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2009)

Psyren Ch.61 
Re-reading GTO as of today


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 9, 2009)

Sket Dance 10
Toriko 40
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 66-80
Nurarihyon no Mago 17-25
Bokke-san 10
Beelzebub 3


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 10, 2009)

_Liar Game_ Chapter 45
_Alive_ Chapter 37
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 3
_Vagabond_ Chapter 264
_Manhole_ Chapters 26-28 (end)
_Shina Dark_ Chapter 18
_Toshiue no Hito_ Chapter 31
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapter 26
_Enren Debut_ (oneshot)
_Mahou Tsukai Kurohime_ Chapters 1-35


----------



## Aeon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 228


----------



## BVB (Mar 10, 2009)

Veritas ch.25
Enren Debut (oneshot)
Kamen Teacher ch1-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.233)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.228)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.37)


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 11, 2009)

_Honey Hunt _Chapter 15
_Liar Game _Chapter 46
_Historie_ Chapter 52
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 228
_School Rumble Z_ Chapter 6
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 49
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 34
_Veritas_ Chapter 25
_Toriko_ Chapter 40
_Pluto_ Chapter 64
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 9
_Mirai Nikki _Chapter 38
_History's Strongest Disciple Tatakae Ryozanpaku_ Chapters 1-6
_Fullmetal Alchemist _Chapter 83
_Aiki _Chapters 40-42
_Change 123_ Chapter 41
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 22


----------



## Aeon (Mar 11, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 59
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapter 93
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 232 _(Reread with a better translation)_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2009)

Blazer Drive 12
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 81-91
Sket Dance 11
Nurarihyon no Mago 26


----------



## Jayka (Mar 11, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist - chapter 93
Nodame Cantabile - chapter 127 
ToraDora! - Chapters 1-3


----------



## Legend (Mar 11, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 59


----------



## GsG (Mar 11, 2009)

Change 123 Chapter 41


----------



## BVB (Mar 11, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch126
Hajime no Ippo ch846


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123 _(Ch.41)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.126)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.229)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.22)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.7-10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 11, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 27
Soul Eater 59
Fairy Tail 126
Full Metal Alchemist 93
Sket Dance 12
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 91-92


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 12, 2009)

_Soul Eater _Chapter 59
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 127
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 2
_Cloth Road_ Chapter 10
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 28
_Loveless_ Chapter 75
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 229
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 126


----------



## Mori (Mar 12, 2009)

Soul Eater - 59
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 181


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Mar 12, 2009)

i just started reading Monster because everyone says its the best ever

so far its been good

after this i plan to try Pluto

and maybe 20th Century Boys

i also need to catch up on Vagabond

i read some new Berserk yesterday too

(lets see if i can seem cool now hahahahahahhahahaha probably not )


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

Cyborg Grandpa G! chapter 1-3 . If this doesn't have it's own thread I swear to god that I may just attempt to .


----------



## Aeon (Mar 12, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 229
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 126


----------



## Hope (Mar 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 59
Fullmetal Alchemist 93


----------



## Hikaru-Kaoru (Mar 12, 2009)

Othello chapter 1-11


----------



## Smoke (Mar 12, 2009)

xxxholic 1-175

It's the 3rd time I've read it. It's just _that_ interesting.


----------



## BVB (Mar 12, 2009)

History's strongest disciple ch.328
Hajime no ippo reread the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



takamura vs eagle fight


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 12, 2009)

Random Karin chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.328)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.244)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2009)

Shaman King KangZengBang 287
Sket Dance 13
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 93
Nurarihyon no Mago 28-30


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 13, 2009)

_Manhole_ Epilogue
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 12
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 846
_Liar Game_ Chapter 48
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 175
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 244
_Lovely Complex_ Chapters 61 and 62 (end)
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 7
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapters 1-9
_Shamo_ Chapters 1-20


----------



## Mori (Mar 13, 2009)

Fairy Tail - 126


----------



## GsG (Mar 13, 2009)

Naruto 439
Bleach 349


----------



## BVB (Mar 13, 2009)

Naruto ch.439
Bleach ch.349
Vagabond ch.265


----------



## Skylit (Mar 13, 2009)

Naruto 439

Bleach 349

Mirai Nikki 38


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 13, 2009)

Naruto chapter 439
Bleach chapter 349
Veritas chapter 25
Fairy Tail 126


----------



## krome (Mar 13, 2009)

Immortal Regis Chapter 2
Naruto Chapter 439


----------



## Naruto San (Mar 13, 2009)

Newest chapters of One Piece, Eyeshield, Fantasista


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished reading the last of Death Note.


----------



## Sage Chakra (Mar 13, 2009)

naruto 439
bleach 349
Berserk 200-270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2009)

*Today: *

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.1-5)
_Bleach_ (Ch.349)
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.321)
_Marugoto Anjyu Gakuen_ (Ch.20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.439)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Legend (Mar 13, 2009)

One Piece 535
Bleach 349
Naruto 439


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2009)

One Piece 535
Naruto 439
Bleach 349
Bokke-san 11
Nurarihyon no Mago 31-32
Eyeshield21 321
D.Gray-Man 180
Bakuman 29
Sket Dance 14
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 94


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 13, 2009)

In this order
Otaku_no_Musume-san 1-11
Naruto 439
Bleach 349 (I don't even know why i read it i don't even like bleach)
One Piece 535 
Bakuman 29


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 14, 2009)

_Shamo_ Chapters 21-40
_Naruto_ Chapter 439
_Bleach_ Chapter 349
_Air Gear_ Chapter 234
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 180
_Vagabond _Chapter 256
_Liar Game_ Chapter 49


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 349
*Naruto* Chapter 439
*Bakuman* Chapter 29
*One Piece* Chapter 535


----------



## Mori (Mar 14, 2009)

Naruto - 439
Bleach - 349


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 14, 2009)

One Piece 535
Vagabond 1-55


----------



## Hope (Mar 14, 2009)

Ouran 69
D.Gray-Man 180
Bleach 349
Naruto 439
Eyeshield 21 321
Bakuman 29


----------



## GsG (Mar 14, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Chapter 14


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 14, 2009)

naruto 439
bleach new chapter
one piece new chapter
dgrayman 180
toloveru new chapter
mixim 42
ouran high 69
negima new chapter
bakuman 29
kurohime 36


----------



## BVB (Mar 14, 2009)

One Piece ch.535
to-LOVE-ru ch.140
Psyren ch.62
Eyeshield 21 ch.321


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 14, 2009)

Psyren 62
To-LOVE-Ru 140
Kurohime 36
Monster Hunter Orage 12
Nurarihyon no Mago 33-35
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 95-96
Sket Dance 15
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 233


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2009)

*Monster Hunter Orage* Chapter 01
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 233


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.6-9)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.29)
_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.128)
_Hiiragi Elementary School Love Club_ (Ch.1)
_Psyren_ (Ch.62)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.140)


----------



## Vicious (Mar 14, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 233


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2009)

ToraDora Chapter 5
Fist of the Blue Sky Ch 100 and Ch 101


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 15, 2009)

_Shamo _Chapters 41-50
_07 Ghost _Chapter 31
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 321
_Bakuman_ Chapter 29
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 43
_Karneval _Chapter 7
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge_ Chapter 87


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 15, 2009)

Liar Game 1-50
Majin Tantei Nogami Neuro 282


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 15, 2009)

Otaku no Musume-san chapter 13 to 17


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 15, 2009)

kandachime 1-4 - real anime potential here


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 15, 2009)

Soul eater chapters 12-59


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 15, 2009)

_Death Note_, volume 1.

_Naruto_, chapter 439.

_D.Gray-man_, chapter one, intro chapter.


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2009)

Hitman Reborn ch.233
Kamen Teacher ch10


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Mar 15, 2009)

Soul eater Chapters 37-43


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 15, 2009)

Hitman reborn 37-38


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 15, 2009)

Naruto 439
BLEACH 349


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 15, 2009)

One Piece 535
Bleach 349
Naruto 439
Code Breaker 34
Max Lovely! 18 - 19
to-LOVE-ru 140 
Psyren 62 
Kurohime 36
Detective Conan 683 
Honey Hunt 15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2009)

Bokke-san 12
Sket Dance 16
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 97-100
Nurarihyon no Mago 36-38
Kuroko no Basket 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 15, 2009)

Bokke-san 12
Sket Dance 16
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 97-100
Nurarihyon no Mago 36-38
Kuroko no Basket 1


----------



## Draydi (Mar 15, 2009)

Negima! Volume 3
Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei Volume 1


----------



## GsG (Mar 15, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 53


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 15, 2009)

Soul Eater chapters 1-10
Death Note chapters 100-101
Ruruoni Kenshin chapter 1


----------



## Aokiji (Mar 15, 2009)

YYH 140 - 153
FotNS vol. 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.34+Extra)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.180)
_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.3-19)
_Hiiragi Elementary School Love Club_ (Ch.2-3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.233)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.78)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Seungmina (Mar 15, 2009)

My balls 29
Futaba-kun Change! Vol 2
Homunculus Vol 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 16, 2009)

_Megalomania _Chapter 1
_Kurohime_ Chapter 36
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 4
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 10
_1/2 Prince_ Chapters 1-9
_Liar Game_ Chapter 50
_Ouran High School Host Club _Chapter 69
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapters 9 and 10
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 233
_My Balls_ Chapter 29
_Psyren_ Chapter 62
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapter 12


----------



## Mori (Mar 16, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 182
D.Grayman - 180


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Okitsune-sama De Chu_ (Ch.1-7)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 16, 2009)

Toriko 41
Beelzebub 4
Sket Dance 17
Nurarihyon no Mago 39-49
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 101-102
Kuroko no Basket 2-12


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 16, 2009)

i see GsG has found change 123, im waiting for it to build up more chapters before reading it though

Nuraihyon no Mago 50
Alive 38


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 16, 2009)

Naruto 439.


----------



## Mishimoto (Mar 16, 2009)

Reread most of gantz, was bored


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 17, 2009)

_Alive _Chapter 38
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 182
_Toriko_ Chapter 41
Aflame Inferno Chapter 24
_Akumetsu _Chapters 81 and 82
_Eden_ Chapter 106
_Holyland _Chapter 41 and 42
_Kamen Teacher _Chapter 10
_No Bra _Chapter 18
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 18
_Wild Adapter_ Chapter 42
_Shamo_ Chapters 51-245
_Hand x Red _Chapter 8
_Tensai Family Company _Chapter 15
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 329


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2009)

History's strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 112
Katekyo Hitman reborn chapter 12
Eyeshield 21 chapter 11


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 17, 2009)

the new no bra chapter it was avaliabe on mangafox, interesting development


----------



## Alex. (Mar 17, 2009)

*Aozora Yell* - Volumes 1 to 3.
*Eyeshield 21*- Chapters 20 to 37.
*Bakuman* - Chapters 2 to 29.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 17, 2009)

Ga-rei chapters 31-32
K-on! chapter 1
Spray King chapter 1 - dropped. Didn't liked at all...


----------



## BVB (Mar 17, 2009)

HSD kenichi ch.329


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 17, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 50
Sket Dance 18
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 103-105
Fairy Tail 127


----------



## Randomaxe (Mar 17, 2009)

Bakuman 29


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 17, 2009)

Hajime No Ippo chapters 1-10
D-gray Man chapters 12-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.234)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.329)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.2)
_Okitsune-sama De Chu_ (Ch.8-13)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.38)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail 127
Detective Conan 684


----------



## Proxy (Mar 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail 127


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 18, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 1-8
_History's Strongest Disciple Ryozanpaku _Chapter 11
_Liar Game_ Chapter 51
_No Bra _Chapter 19
_Princess Lucia _Chapter 1
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 35
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 216
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 205
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 127
_Gantz _Chapter 294
_Harukana Machi-E_ Chapters 1-16


----------



## Aeon (Mar 18, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 127
*Rave Master* Chapters 01-08
*Code Geass - Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapter 11
_*The Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask*_ Chapters 01-09
*The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time* Chapters 11-15


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 18, 2009)

Liar game 51


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail 127
Inu Neko Jump 10-13
The Ravages of Time 65-66
Zettai Karen Children 50 (like it more and more)


----------



## TadloS (Mar 18, 2009)

_To Aru Kagaku no Rail Gun chapters 1-8_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.127)


----------



## GsG (Mar 18, 2009)

Mirai Nikki 01-20


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 18, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 127.


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 19, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 9-17
_Dorohedoro _Chapters 1-11


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

Bakuman 20


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 19, 2009)

mel kano chapters 1-10.

kekkaishi chapter 230.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 19, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 230
*Rave Master* Chapters 09-36


----------



## Legend (Mar 19, 2009)

Bleach 350
Naruto 440


----------



## BVB (Mar 19, 2009)

Kamen Teacher ch.11
Bleach ch350
Naruto ch.440


----------



## GsG (Mar 19, 2009)

Naruto 440
Bleach 350
Mahou Sensei Negima! 245
Mirai Nikki 21-38

One Piece 536


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 19, 2009)

Naruto 440
Bleach 350
Liar Game 52


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 19, 2009)

Naruto 440
BLEACH 350


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 19, 2009)

naruto bleach
fairy tail 77-85 gotta catch up on this one


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.350)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.1-7)
_K-On!_ (Ch.1)
_Kedamono Damono_ (Volume 1)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.230)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.8-10)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.245)
_Naruto_ (Ch.440)
_No Bra_ (Ch.18-19 + Special)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Draydi (Mar 19, 2009)

Negima! 44-55
TMO Haruhi Suzumiya chapters 1 & 2
Naruto 440
Bleach 350


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 19, 2009)

One Piece 536
Naruto 440
Bleach 350
I ♥ HS 1-2


----------



## Legend (Mar 20, 2009)

One Piece 536


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 20, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 350
_Naruto_ Chapter 440
_One Piece_ Chapter 536


----------



## Gecka (Mar 20, 2009)

OP
Bleach
Naruto
Veritas
Immortal Regis(again)
Hajime No Ippo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 20, 2009)

fairy tail 86-127


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 20, 2009)

_Naruto
Claymore
VK_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 350
*Naruto* Chapter 440
*One Piece* Chapter 536
*Rave Master* Chapters 37-74


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 20, 2009)

In this order 
Naruto 440
Bleach 350 
One Piece 536 I always save the best Shonen 4 last
Gantz 294


----------



## Fireball (Mar 20, 2009)

One Piece 536


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 20, 2009)

Naruto 440
Bleach 350
Hajime no Ippo the latest chapter
Fairy Tail lastest chapter
Veritas latest chapter
Vagabond 190-201


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 20, 2009)

oh and Silvery Crow 24


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 20, 2009)

Naruto Ch 440
Bleach Ch 350
Gantz Ch 294


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2009)

Naruto 440.


----------



## BVB (Mar 20, 2009)

one piece ch.536
veritas ch.26
Koe De Oshigoto ch,1-10


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 20, 2009)

Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero Chapters 1-5
Zombie Loan Chapter 37
Code Breaker Chapter 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Girl Friends_ (Ch.8-19)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 235


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 20, 2009)

naruto chapter 440.

bleach chapter 350.

d gray man chapter 181.

one piece chapter 536.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 536
Bleach Chapter 350
Naruto Chapter 440
Bakuman 30
D.Gray-Man 181
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 234
Sket Dance 19
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 106


----------



## Gabe (Mar 21, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 536
Bleach Chapter 350
Naruto Chapter 440
Bakuman 30
D.Gray-Man 181
Gantz 294
raws for tenjho tenge 123


----------



## superman_1 (Mar 21, 2009)

naruto chap. 440..again
veritas chap. 26


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 21, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 18-47
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 11
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 24
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 234
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple _Chapter 14
_Liar Game_ Chapter 52
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 230
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 245
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 12
_Biomega _Chapter 35 and 36
_Holyland_ Chapter 43
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 11
_Veritas _Chapter 26
_Bakuman_ Chapter 30
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 3
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 847
_Sing Yesterday For Me _Chapter 26


----------



## Sin (Mar 21, 2009)

_/always afraid to post here out of shame for the horrible manga he reads

_But...

_Saint Seiya Episode G_ Chapter 36-39
_Kekkaishi_ 230


----------



## GsG (Mar 21, 2009)

Mirai Nikki Paradox 1 & 2


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 21, 2009)

a little of this and a little of that and
Bakuman 30
TLR newest chapter
Kurohime 37
D Grayman


----------



## Hope (Mar 21, 2009)

Naruto 440
Bleach 350
Bakuman 30
D.Gray-Man 181
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 234


----------



## Skylit (Mar 21, 2009)

Bakuman 30

D.Gray-Man 181

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 234


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 21, 2009)

Veritas - 1 ~ 26


----------



## Vicious (Mar 21, 2009)

Wolf Guy Chapter 4


----------



## Valky (Mar 21, 2009)

*One Piece* 536
*Bleach* 350
*Naruto* 440
*Bakuman* 30
*D.Gray-Man* 181
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 234
*Eyeshield 21* 322
*Hajimete no Aku* 11


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 21, 2009)

Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero Chapters 6-9
Bakuman Chapter 20
To Love-Ru Chapter 141
PSYREN Chapter 63


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2009)

*Today:*


_Afterschool Nightmare_ (Ch.28)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.30)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.322)
_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.20-28+Omake)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.234)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.38)
_Psyren_ (Ch.63)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.141)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.4)


----------



## GsG (Mar 21, 2009)

To Love-Ru 141
Clannad 4koma Manga Theater 01-06


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 21, 2009)

Kurohime 37
To-LOVE-Ru 141
Eyeshield 21 322
Psyren 63
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 107-109
Sket Dance 20


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 22, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 48-67
_Megami Ibunroku - Persona_ Chapters 3-5
_Psyren _Chapter 63
_Wolf Guy _Chapter 4 
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero!_ Chapter 19
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 181
_Vagabond _Chapter 266
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ Chapters 1-10
_Deep Love - Pao's Tale_ Chapter 10
_Kurohime _Chapter 37
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapters 1-14
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 322
_Code Breaker _Chapter 35
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple _Chapter 16
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 6
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 83 and 84
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 137
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 39


----------



## Kiryuu (Mar 22, 2009)

Psyren
The One
no Onna
Mysterious X Girlfriend
Chocolate Cosmos


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 22, 2009)

mixim 43
thats all for today, i guess i can catch up on reborn or air gear now


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 22, 2009)

Psyren 63 several times today and desperately waiting for the next chapter.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Mar 22, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 119-135

Started reading this on the 9th. I can't believe what I've been missing out on.


----------



## BVB (Mar 22, 2009)

Vagabond ch.266-267
Kimi no Iru Machi ch39
Eyeshield 21 ch.322
d.gray-man ch.180-181
Bakuman ch300
HItman reborn ch.234
Love-ru ch.141


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 22, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 29
Death Note 58-60


----------



## RivFader (Mar 22, 2009)

Berserk 234 - 258
One Piece Volume 26 - 28 (re-read)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 30
*Rave Master* Chapters 75-97


----------



## Akatora (Mar 22, 2009)

The latest Psyren chapter and read a chapter of Kochikame I think is listed as chapter 11 or 12 though that's highly unlikely when looking at the content, my guess is it was more like chapter 1512 area ^^'


----------



## GsG (Mar 22, 2009)

Zero no Tsukaima Gaiden - Tabasa no Bouken 1-2
No Bra 19


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 22, 2009)

Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume Chapter 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.35)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.181)
_K-On!_ (Ch.2)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.39)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.47)
_My Balls_ (Ch.29)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.6)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Extra 1-2)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 22, 2009)

Sket Dance 21
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 110


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 23, 2009)

_Code Geass - Nightmare of Nunnally _Chapter 12
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 36
_Vagabond_ Chapter 267
_Rappi Rangai _Chapters 15-17
_1/2 Prince_ Chapter 10
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 17
_No Bra_ Chapter 20
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 36
_Biomega_ Chapter 37
_Eden _Chapter 107
_Hoshi no Ouji_ Chapter 1
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero!_ Chapter 20
_Liar Game _Chapters 53 and 54
_Chou yo Hana yo_ Chapters  21-25


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 23, 2009)

Houshin Engi volume 1 - 6

Vinland Saga ch 53


----------



## Koroshi (Mar 23, 2009)

Bakuman 12
Hitman Reborn 54
Eyeshield 21 chapter 22


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2009)

*Rave Master* Chapters 98-122


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

alive 39-40
no bra 19 (ill prolly drop this though, cause it looks like hes leaning to yuki)


----------



## GsG (Mar 23, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time 01-15
The Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask 01-09


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 23, 2009)

Liar Game 53-54


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Mar 23, 2009)

FMA 3-12 

I haven't read a manga this good for a long time. Awesome, awesome, AWESOME.


----------



## BVB (Mar 23, 2009)

Beelzebub ch.4-5


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Beelzebub ch.4-5



yes i just read the first part of this manga as well, good stuff


----------



## Fran (Mar 23, 2009)

Vinland Saga 53 pek/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Geass Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.12)
_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.29-37)
_K-On!_ (Ch.3)
_Mon Seul_ (Ch.1)
_Okitsune-sama De Chu_ (Ch.14-21)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.5)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.36)


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2009)

No Bra Chapter 19

Kodomo No Jikan Chapter 47

to-LOVE-ru 141

One Piece 536


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 23, 2009)

Toriko 42
Beelzebub 5
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 111-126
Sket Dance 22


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 24, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 68-77
_Dorohedoro_ Chapters 12-17
_Honey Hunt_ Chapter 16
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 18
_Ares_ Chapter 137
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ Chapters 1-4
_Alive _Chapters 39 and 40
_Mr. Fullswing _Chapter 39
_Toriko _Chapter 42
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 53
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 1-4
_Hatsukoi Limited _Chapters 1-8
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 330


----------



## Mori (Mar 24, 2009)

Neon Genesis Evangelion - 1
Black Lagoon - 65-67


----------



## MueTai (Mar 24, 2009)

Just got in to History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - love it!  I'm on chapter 41.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 24, 2009)

*Rave Master* Chapters 123-159
*Code Geass - Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapter 12


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 24, 2009)

Sket Dance 65-69


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 24, 2009)

beelzebub chapters 1-5.

tegami bachi chapters 1-24.

the yagyu ninja scrolls chapters 9-14.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 24, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! all of it (well not yet 100 chapters a few more hours)


----------



## Sima (Mar 24, 2009)

Bleach Volume 26



Vassalord volume 3


----------



## Jayka (Mar 24, 2009)

I got new manga, so I've been reading some stuff:
Ouran High School Host Club - Volume 11
Fullmetal Alchemist - Volume 17
Fushigi Yugi Genbu Kaiden - Volume 7
Fruits Basket - Volume 21


----------



## TadloS (Mar 24, 2009)

_K-ON! chapters 2-6
To Aru Kagaku no Rail Gun chapters 11-13_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asobi ni Iku yo_ (Ch.1)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.36)
_Fate Kaleid Illya_ (Ch.3)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.330)
_K-On!_ (Ch.4-5)
_Mirai Nikki Paradox_ (1-2)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.13-14)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.1)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.79)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.7)
_Shokushu Hime_ (Ch.1-2)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 24, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 127-160
Sket Dance 23-24
Fairy Tail 128
Hatsukoi Limited 1


----------



## Mori (Mar 25, 2009)

Black Lagoon - 68-71


----------



## Aeon (Mar 25, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 128
*Rave Master* Chapters 160-189


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 25, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 78-86
_Hatsukoi Limited _Chapters 9-17
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapter 10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.235)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.128)
_Hayate on Gotoku_ (Ch.129)
_K-On!_ (Ch.6)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.231)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.15)
_No Bra_ (Ch.20)
_Okitsune-sama De Chu_ (Vol.4)


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 25, 2009)

Berserk 291-301
Bakuman 1-3


----------



## TadloS (Mar 25, 2009)

_K-ON! chapter 7
Fairy Tail chapters 26-28_


----------



## GsG (Mar 25, 2009)

No Bra 20
Dragonball 20


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 25, 2009)

Zettai Karen Children


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 25, 2009)

*Otoyomegatari* Chapter 3

*Oh! My Goddess* Chapter 341, 342, 343, 344, 345


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 25, 2009)

Hatsukoi Limited 2-9
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 161-165
Sket Dance 25-26


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 26, 2009)

_Air Gear_ Chapter 235
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 65-69
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 128
_Nadeshiko Club _Chapter 27
_Kampfer_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Liar Game_ Chapter 55
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 15
_Sengoku _Chapters 1-7


----------



## Aeon (Mar 26, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 231
*Rave Master* Chapters 190-204


----------



## BVB (Mar 26, 2009)

Ai kora ch81
History's strongest disciple ch.1-20


----------



## Munken (Mar 26, 2009)

Vinland saga 48-53


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 26, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 128.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Mar 26, 2009)

Gantz 290 - 294

The plot thickens :ho


----------



## TadloS (Mar 26, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 29-32_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.232)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.1-6)


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 26, 2009)

Fairy Tail 128
Detective Conan 685


----------



## GsG (Mar 26, 2009)

One Piece 537


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 26, 2009)

One Piece 537


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 26, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 9-10
Shaman King 288


----------



## Kazuki (Mar 26, 2009)

Veritas 4-6
One Piece 537


----------



## sheryllynn (Mar 26, 2009)

Eyeshiled 21 is a manga about American football written by Riichiro Inagaki and illustrated by Yusuke Murata. It has been adapted into an anime movie in 2004 (shown at Jump Festa), an anime television series in 2005, several video games and a trading card game from Konami. try to read it


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2009)

Hatsukoi Limited 10-32
Sket Dance 27
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 166-180
Bokke-san 13
Tegami Bachi 1


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 27, 2009)

_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 36
_Kekkaishi_ Chapters 231 and 232
_Biomega _Chapter 38
_One Piece_ Chapter 537
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 5
_07 Ghost _Chapter 32
_Aisuru Hito_ Chapters 14 and 15
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapters 19-21
_Akatsuki _Chapters 1-3
_Dear_ Chapter 19
_Fujoshi Kanojo_ Chapter 6
_Liar Game_ Chapters 56-59
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 128
_Shiki_ Chapter 11
_xxxHOLIC _Chapter 176
_The Undead _Chapter 1


----------



## Aeon (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 351
*Naruto* Chapter 441
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 232
*One Piece* Chapter 537
*Rave Master* Chapters 205-224


----------



## Taleran (Mar 27, 2009)

Steel Ball Run 35

best manga chapter I've read in a while


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 27, 2009)

one piece chapter 537.

bleach chapter 351.

naruto chapter 441.


----------



## GsG (Mar 27, 2009)

Naruto 441
Bleach 351


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 27, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 351 i can see why people like bleach so much ( not to much of a bleach fan but the art for the characters  is really good)
Naruto Chapter 441 (the last few pages were good)
Bakuman Chapter 31  (save the best for last)


----------



## Jayka (Mar 27, 2009)

Naruto - 441
Bleach - 351
Love Attack - 7/9
Rizelmine - 1/5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 27, 2009)

Naruto 441.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.31)
_Bleach_ (Ch.351)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.182)
_K-On!_ (Ch.7)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.40)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.7-12)
_Naruto_ (Ch.441)
_Pastel_ (Ch.99)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.6)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2009)

One Piece 537
Shaman King KangZengBang 288
Naruto 441
Bleach 351
D.Gray-Man 182
Sket Dance 28-29
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 181-182
Lilim Kiss 1-5
Tegami Bachi 2
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 235
Mx0 1


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 28, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 87-95
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 22
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 177
_Bakuman_ Chapter 31
_Veritas _Chapter 27
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapters 121-126
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 40
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 235
_Naruto _Chapter 441
_Bleach _Chapter 351
_Dorohedoro _Chapters 18-23
_Otoyomegatari _Chapters 1-3
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro _Chapter 183


----------



## Aeon (Mar 28, 2009)

*Air Gear* Chapter 01
*Bakuman* Chapter 31
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 235


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 28, 2009)

Veritas Chapter 27


----------



## Hope (Mar 28, 2009)

Naruto 441
Bleach 351
Eyeshield 21 323
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 235
Bakuman 31
D.Gray-Man 182


----------



## TadloS (Mar 28, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 441
Bleach chapter 351
Fairy Tail chapters 32-52_


----------



## Lindsay (Mar 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail   _	Chapter 128_
Eyeshield 21    _Chapter 323_
Bakuman       _  Chapter 31_
Veritas           _Chapter 27_


----------



## Novalis (Mar 28, 2009)

Pluto 30 & 31 
Reborn! 234 & 235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2009)

*Today:*


_Change 123_ (Ch.42)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.37)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.323)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.235)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.23)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.1-17)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.20)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.142)


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 28, 2009)

Bleach chapter 351
Code Breaker 37
To Love-Ru 142
Naruto 441


----------



## GsG (Mar 28, 2009)

To Love Ru 142
Bakuman 31


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 28, 2009)

Tegami Bachi 3-4
Mx0 2-3
Sket Dance 31-32
Houshin Engi 1-2
Lilim Kiss 6-24
Eyeshield 21 323
Bakuman 31
Nurarihyon no Mago 51
Bokke-san 14
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 183
Kuroko no Basket 13-14


----------



## Proxy (Mar 29, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland 21
Rave 133 - 140


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 29, 2009)

_Dorohedoro _Chapters 24-33
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 51
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge _Chapter 88
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 5-22
_Hatsukoi Limited _Chapters 18-32
_Maken-Ki _Chapters 1-12
_Mirai Nikki _Chapter 39
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 323
_Change 123_ Chapter 42
_Deadman Wonderland _Chapter 21
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 23
_Real _Chapter 43
_Rookies _Chapters 166-170
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 37
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 23
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 25
_Toriko_ Chapter 43
_Beezlebub _Chapter 6
_Sket Dance _Chapters 70 and 71
_Ubel Blatt _Chapters 1-3


----------



## Mori (Mar 29, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 183
Fairy Tail - 128


----------



## BVB (Mar 29, 2009)

Bleach 351
Naruto 441
One Piece 537
Eyeshield 21 323
Psyren 64
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 235
To-Love-Ru  142
Veritas  27
D.Gray-Man  182
Bakuman 31
Kimi No Iru Machi 40


----------



## Major (Mar 29, 2009)

Totally Captivated, the last chapter


----------



## Kidara (Mar 29, 2009)

Bleach chapter 351
D.Grayman chapter 182
Vampire Knight chapters 47 & 28


----------



## Ashiya (Mar 29, 2009)

Bleach Ch 351
Naruto Ch 441
Zetman Ch 104-105
Nodame Cantabile Ch 128


----------



## TadloS (Mar 29, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 53-64_


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 29, 2009)

Bakuman 31
One Piece 537
Kimi no Iru Machi 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.21)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.1-23)
_Psyren_ (Ch.64)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 29, 2009)

666 Satan 19-21


----------



## GsG (Mar 29, 2009)

Dragon Ball 21 - 22
Clannad 19
Toradora 16


----------



## SAFFF (Mar 29, 2009)

Fairy Tail 84-90

I'm also dropping Fairy Tail....its shit.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 29, 2009)

Toriko 43
Sket Dance 32-36
Psyren 64
Tegami Bachi 5-6
Beelzebub 6
Mx0 4-8
Houshin Engi 3-4
Konjiki no Gash Bell 1


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 30, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 96-115
_Ubel Blatt_ Chapters 1.2-42
_Air Gear_ Chapter 236
_Psyren_ Chapter 64
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 85 and 86
_Tamashii no Futago _Chapter 2
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple _Chapter 24
_Rust Blaster_ Chapters 4-6 (end)

reread: _Rust Blaster_ Chapters 1-3


----------



## newbieFans (Mar 30, 2009)

Nodame Cantabile ch.128


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2009)

Beelzebub 6..


----------



## Jayka (Mar 30, 2009)

Nodame Cantabile - ch.128 
Rozen Maiden - ch. 1/4


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Mar 30, 2009)

I read Bleach chapter 351 today.


----------



## TadloS (Mar 30, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 65-67_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.236)
_Seigi Kenkyuukai Serenade_ (Ch.1)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.40)
_Watashitachi no Tamura-kun_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Mαri (Mar 30, 2009)

I read the bonus chapter of 

_Vampire Knight_  sooo cute!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 30, 2009)

Busou Renkin 1-45
Sket Dance 37-38
Mx0 9-10
Housin Engi 5-6


----------



## Tuan (Mar 31, 2009)

midori no hibi 45-69


----------



## halfhearted (Mar 31, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 116-123
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 23-25
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter 127
_Alive _Chapter 41
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 12
_Yakitate!! Japan _Chapter 206


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 31, 2009)

beelzebub chapter 6.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 31, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 41-44


----------



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 233


----------



## Tuan (Mar 31, 2009)

midori no hibi 69- 85 
very cute manga :] 

​ 
​ ​ 

​


----------



## Juli (Mar 31, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 217
Rust Blaster 2
Slayers Evolution-R 4


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 31, 2009)

Aria 27-42
Fairy Tail 129
Sket Dance 65-71
Toriko 01-03
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou 001-104
Zettai Karen Children 61


----------



## TadloS (Mar 31, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 68-78
K-On! chapter 8_


----------



## GsG (Mar 31, 2009)

Cavalier of the Abyss 1
Nagasarete Airantou 54


----------



## Proxy (Mar 31, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 129


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.129)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.233-235)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.246)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 11-14
Fairy Tail 129
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 30


----------



## Aeon (Mar 31, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 129
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 234-235


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 31, 2009)

Fairy Tail 129
Sket Dance 39-40
Mx0 11-12
Housin Engi 7-8
Tegami Bachi 7-9
Konjiki no Gash Bell 2-3
Ga-rei 14


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 1, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 124-133 
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 26-32
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 25
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 217
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 129
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 331
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 37
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 128
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 44
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple _Chapter 26
_Kekkaishi_ Chapters 233-235
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 37
_Gantz _Chapter 295
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 246


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 1, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 129.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 45-50


----------



## TadloS (Apr 1, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 79-90_


----------



## BVB (Apr 1, 2009)

Fairy tail ch.129
Vagabond ch268


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 1, 2009)

a weeks worth that i missed while out of town including
beezlbub 6
naruto 441
bleach
one piece
no bra 20
fairy tail 128-129
maken ki 12
negima
hayate 129-130
tlr
and many others


----------



## GsG (Apr 1, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 246
Kannagi 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.331)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.24-33)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.18-22)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.37)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 1, 2009)

Ga-rei 15-16
Sket Dance 41-44
Mx0 13-14
Housin Engi 9-10
Tegami Bachi 10-11
Konjiki no Gash Bell 4-10
Busou Renkin 46-85
Rosario+Vampire 1


----------



## Fang (Apr 1, 2009)

Saint Seiya Episode G - Chapter 32/ Volume 9.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 2, 2009)

_Boku wa Kisu de Uso wo Tsuku_ Chapter 5
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 134-144
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 33-42
_Vagabond _Chapter 268
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple _Chapter 27
_The Legend of Kamui_ Chapters 1-7
_High School of the Dead_ Chapters 1-12
_Liar Game _Chapter 60


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2009)

Caught up to the recent release of Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 2, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 236
*Code Breaker* Chapter 01


----------



## GsG (Apr 2, 2009)

Kannagi 28
Dragon Ball 23 - 24
Gintama 68


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 2, 2009)

a little of HSD, im gonna pick it up , now that i know mangafox has 300+ chs


----------



## BVB (Apr 2, 2009)

Veritas ch28
Ai Kora ch87
History's strongest disciple kenichi ch.331
History's strongest disciple ch.25-27


----------



## TadloS (Apr 2, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 91-100_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Girl Friends_ (Ch.20)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.191-195)
_K-On!_ (Ch.8)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (DVD/Bath house Special Chapter)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.34-43)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.2)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.80)


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 2, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 15-16


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2009)

Ga-rei 17
Sket Dance 45-46
Mx0 15-16
Housin Engi 11-12
Tegami Bachi 12-13
Konjiki no Gash Bell 11
Rosario+Vampire 2


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 3, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 145-154
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 43-53
_High School of the Dead _Chapters 13-22
_Yomeiro Choice _Chapter 7
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ Chapter 11
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 848
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 129
_Ryozanpaku History's Strongest Disciple_ Chapter 28 (end)
_Veritas_ Chapter 28
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 236
_One Piece_ Chapter 538
_Air Gear_ Chapter 237
_Naruto_ Chapter 442
_Claymore_ Chapter 90
_Negima?! Neo_ Chapter 17


----------



## Aeon (Apr 3, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 352
*Naruto* Chapter 442
*One Piece* Chapter 538
*Code: Breaker* Chapters 02-13


----------



## Juli (Apr 3, 2009)

One Piece 538
Naruto 442


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 3, 2009)

bleach chapter 352.

naruto chapter 442.

one piece chapter 538.


----------



## BVB (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach 352
Naruto 442
One Piece 538


----------



## GsG (Apr 3, 2009)

Negima!? Neo 17 
One Piece 538
Naruto 442 
Bleach 352


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto 442
One Piece 538
Bleach 352
Air Gear 237
Claymore 90


----------



## Hope (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach 352
Naruto 442


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 3, 2009)

One Piece 538
Naruto 442
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 91-97


----------



## Ladd (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach 352
Naruto 442
and
*Doubt 1-20* in one sitting - Great read.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 3, 2009)

Bakuman 28-31
Bleach 352
Claymore 89-90
Naruto 442 
One Piece 538
Yokohama Kaidashi Kiko 108-140 [*end*]
Zettai Karen Children 62-63


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto 442
Bleach 352
Bakuman 32


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto 442
CLaymore 90
Bakuman 30


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2009)

Naruto 442
Bakuman 30
Claymore 90
Hayate the Combat Butler 130, 191-195
New Prince of Tennis 2
One Piece 538
Bleach 352
K-ON! 1-8
Cross Game 1-40

Oh yeah bitches, my eyes hurt


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 3, 2009)

Get Backers. volume 4.
Naruto, chapter 442.
Bleach, chapter 352.


----------



## Ukoku (Apr 3, 2009)

Ikkitousen - 105
Sekirei - 80
Bakuman - 32
Air Gear - 237


----------



## Legend (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach 352
Naruto 442
One Piece 538


----------



## TadloS (Apr 3, 2009)

_Naruto 442
Bleach 352
Fairy Tail 101-104_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ayu Mayu_ (Ch.2-5)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.32)
_Bleach_ (Ch.352)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.130)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.236)
_Kekkaishi _(Ch.236-237)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.16)
_Naruto_ (Ch.442)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.44-52)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 3, 2009)

Bleach 352
Naruto 442
One Piece 538
Bakuman 32
La Corda D'Oro 34


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2009)

One Piece 538
Naruto 442
Bleach 352
Nurarihyon no Mago 52
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 236
Bakuman 32
D.Gray-man 183
New Prince of Tennis 2
Claymore 90
Embalming I 1.1
Ultimo 1
Sket Dance 47-48
Mx0 17-18
Housin Engi 13-17
Tegami Bachi 14-15
Rosario+Vampire 3-4
Konjiki no Gash Bell 12-13
Ga-rei 18-19
Hayate the Combat Butler 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 4, 2009)

d gray man chapter 183.

claymore chapter 90.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 4, 2009)

bakuman 32


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 4, 2009)

_New Prince of Tennis_ Chapter 2
_Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara _(oneshot)
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 155-164
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 54-63
_Cafe Occult _Chapters 1-8
_Bleach_ Chapter 352
_Kurenai Ouji_ Chapter 1
_In Wilder, The Beast Doth Lament_ Chapters 1 and 2
_March Story _Chapter 1
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Ransetsuki _Chapters 1-6
_Houou Gakuen Misoragumi _Chapters 1 and 2
_Deka Wanko_ Chapters 1-6
_Just!!_ Chapters 1-4
_Holyland_ Chapter 44
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 237
_Liar Game _Chapter 61
_Biomega _Chapters 39-41
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 236
_Psycho Staff_ Chapter 1
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 38
_Rappi Rangai _Chapter 18
_Bakuman _Chapter 32
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 52
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 324
_Arcana_ Volume 2, "Candy"; Volume 4, "A Gentle Temperature"; Volume 5 "The Queen's Dog"


----------



## Mori (Apr 4, 2009)

Bleach - 352
Naruto - 442


----------



## Aeon (Apr 4, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 32
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 237
*Code: Breaker* Chapters 14-21
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 236


----------



## Ketchups (Apr 4, 2009)

Liar Game 1-62


----------



## Hope (Apr 4, 2009)

Bakuman 32
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 236
D.Gray-Man 183
Eyeshield 21 324


----------



## Juli (Apr 4, 2009)

Slayers - Knight of the Aqualord 12
Rust Blaster 3


----------



## BVB (Apr 4, 2009)

Bakuman Chapter 32
Eyeshield 21 Chapter 324
D.Gray-Man Chapter 183
To-Love-Ru Chapter 143
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 236
Psyren Chapter 65
Beelzebub Chapter 7
Skip Beat Chapter 137-138


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.324)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.238)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.53-55+Special)
_Psyren_ (Ch.65)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.39)


----------



## Legend (Apr 4, 2009)

One Piece 538
Naruto 442
Bleach 352
To-Love-Ru 143


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 4, 2009)

New Prince of Tennis 1-2
To-Love-Ru 143
Psyren 65
Shugo Chara 39
Zombie-Loan 31


----------



## Ladd (Apr 4, 2009)

Liar Game 1-17


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Downloaded and read all of Negatve Happy Chansaw Edge, probably due to that from the NHK creator.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 4, 2009)

rosario+vampire volume 1-2


----------



## krome (Apr 4, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji chapter 31


----------



## Gabe (Apr 4, 2009)

i reread d. grayman 182 and 183, and reread the pain arc in naruto all over again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 4, 2009)

Toriko 44
To-LOVE-ru 143
Eyeshield 21 324
Beelzebub 7
Psyren 65
New Prince of Tennis 3
Embalming I 1.2-1.3
Sket Dance 49
Mx0 19-20
Housin Engi 18-20
Tegami Bachi 16-17
Rosario+Vampire 5-6
Konjiki no Gash Bell 14-15
Ga-rei 20-21
Hayate the Combat Butler 3-4


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 5, 2009)

_Amatsuki_ Chapters 8-39
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 238
_Liar Game _Chapter 62
_Dear_ Chapter 25
_Rappi Rangai _Chapter 19
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 13
_Toriko _Chapter 44
_Beck_ Chapters 1-18
_Beezlebub _Chapter 7
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 138
_Axis Powers Hetalia_ Chapter 5
_D.Gray-man _Chapter 183
_Psyren _Chapter 65
_1/2 Prince_ Chapter 11
_Biomega_ Chapter 42 (end)
_Psychic Staff_ Chapter 2


----------



## Aeon (Apr 5, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 238
*Code: Breaker* Chapters 22-23


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 5, 2009)

beelzbub 7
ai kora 88-90
New Prince of Tennis 2-3


----------



## newbieFans (Apr 5, 2009)

Family Compo ch. 1-62
Rookies ch. 166-170


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 5, 2009)

Bakuman 31, 32
Gash Bell 224-233
Beezlebub 1-4


----------



## Kairi (Apr 5, 2009)

_Fairy Tail_ Chapters 9 - 56
_The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ 1 & 2
_ToraDora _Chapter 16
_Beauty Pop _Chapters 24 - 30
_Black Cat_ chapters 9 - 18
_Negima Neo_ chapter 1 - 4
_Case Closed_ book 4(10 chapters)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ chapters 250 - 251.


----------



## BVB (Apr 5, 2009)

Detective Conan Volume 1-10


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 5, 2009)

Bakuman 32
D.Gray-man 183
To-Love-Ru 001-046
Zettai Karen Children 064-065


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

rosario+vampire volume 3


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 5, 2009)

La Corda D'Oro 55


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2009)

Vagabond 1 - 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_D.Grayman_ (Ch.183)
_Haru no Koi_ (Ch.38-46)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.5)
_K-On!_ (Ch.9)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.239)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.1-3)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.56-73 + specials)
_Shokushu Hime_ (Ch.3)
_Sister Trap_ (Ch.6)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.143)


----------



## Ladd (Apr 5, 2009)

Liar Game 17-62


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

I am looking for something new to read since I don't read weekly updated chapters.


----------



## blodgharm (Apr 5, 2009)

i finished naruto volume 1-3 today


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 5, 2009)

Embalming II
Sket Dance 50-52
Mx0 21-23
Housin Engi 21-24
Tegami Bachi 18-20
Rosario+Vampire 7-8
Konjiki no Gash Bell 16-18
Ga-rei 22-23
Hayate the Combat Butler 5-6


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 6, 2009)

_Beck _Chapters 19-78
_Vagabond_ Chapter 269
_New Prince of Tennis_ Chapter 3
_Yakitate! Japan_ Chapter 207
_Akumetsu _Chapters 87 and 88
_Ao no Exorcist_ Chapter 1
_Hyakkiyakou Shou_ Chapter 21
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 239
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 64 and 65


----------



## Aeon (Apr 6, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 239
*Code: Breaker* Chapters 24-37


----------



## GsG (Apr 6, 2009)

Break Blade 1-6


----------



## RivFader (Apr 6, 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka Volume 12 - 20


----------



## Skylit (Apr 6, 2009)

Vagabond 43 - 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 6, 2009)

Beezlebub 5-7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 6, 2009)

Sket Dance 53-56
Mx0 24-32
Housin Engi 25-27
Tegami Bachi 21-25
Rosario+Vampire 9-10
Konjiki no Gash Bell 19-22
Ga-rei 24-25
Hayate the Combat Butler 7-8
Kekkaishi 1


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 7, 2009)

_Beck_ Chapters 79-100
_Alive_ Chapter 42
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 9
_Yougen no Chi _Chapter 11
_Pluto_ Chapter 65
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 240
_Wild Adapter_ Chapters 43 and 44
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 66
_Franken Fran_ Chapters 1-23


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

d. graymen and haru yo koi


----------



## Fooli (Apr 7, 2009)

Fruits Basket volume 1 through 13


----------



## RivFader (Apr 7, 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka Volume 21 - 25 END

This series is awesome


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 7, 2009)

kekkaishi chapter 240.

break blade chapters 1-7.


----------



## Juli (Apr 7, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 218
Slayers - Knight of the Aqualord 15


----------



## Skylit (Apr 7, 2009)

Vagabond 101 - 150


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.130)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.240)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.247)
_Maria+Holic_ (Ch.11)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.29)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.3-4)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.36)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.38)


----------



## GsG (Apr 7, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 247 
Dragon Ball 25


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 7, 2009)

Today I started reading air Gear and I am in chapter 16 currently.
I was going to start reading berserker but I just got informed that it had pedo content and loads of rape before I got to see it so I skipped a bullet there.

disgusting giuck!

at the other side air gear its pretty cool , despite it has lot of violent content too.


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 7, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_: Chapter 62-66
_New Prince of Tennis:_ Chapter 1-3


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2009)

dragon ball 24-25


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 7, 2009)

Tokyo Ants: 1-4
Kashimashi: 2-28
Fairy Tail: 25 (re-read); 26-27


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 7, 2009)

Shaman King KangZengBang 289
Sket Dance 57-62
Mx0 33-34
Housin Engi 28
Rosario+Vampire 11-12
Konjiki no Gash Bell 23
Ga-rei 26-27
Hayate the Combat Butler 9
Fairy Tail 130


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 8, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 165-175
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 1-18
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter 130
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 218
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 25
_Shina Dark _Chapter 19
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 332
_Mahou Sensei Negima! _Chapter 247
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 130
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 67
_Air Gear _Chapter 238
_Dragon Head_ Chapters 1-71
_Onihime VS_ Chapter 7
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 26


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 33 - 45, this manga is sex.
Hunter X Hunter 1 - 13
Fairy Tail 1- 17
Yu-Gi-Oh! 1 - 10
Reread One Piece 512 - 538
Dragon Ball 1 - 5


----------



## Aeon (Apr 8, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 130
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 240


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 8, 2009)

Get Backers, volume 7.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 8, 2009)

_Claymore chapter 90
Fairy Tail chapters 105-108
Rosario+Vampire II chapter 18_


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Apr 8, 2009)

Double arts, too bad it stopped


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.38)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.17)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.241)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.7)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Taleran (Apr 8, 2009)

21st Century Boys


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 8, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 28-33
Kashimashi: 29 (re-read); 30-35


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 8, 2009)

Sket Dance 63
Mx0 35-38
Housin Engi 29-32
Rosario+Vampire 13
Konjiki no Gash Bell 24
Hayate the Combat Butler 10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire II chapter 18


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 9, 2009)

_Dragon Head _Chapters 72-89 (end)
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 241
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 38
_Rosario to Vampire II_ Chapter 18


----------



## Aeon (Apr 9, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 241
*Code: Breaker* Chapter 38


----------



## chauronity (Apr 9, 2009)

Pluto ch. 1-3
Eyeshield 21 ch. 320-324
Fairy Tail ch. 130
Gintama ch. 1-2


----------



## MueTai (Apr 9, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 332

...and I can't find a thread on that manga here.  Are you telling me that nobody has made a HSDK thread yet?!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 9, 2009)

MueTai said:


> History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 332
> 
> ...and I can't find a thread on that manga here.  Are you telling me that nobody has made a HSDK thread yet?!



Shijō Saikyō no Deshi Kenichi


----------



## Crowe (Apr 9, 2009)

Yesterday/this morning:
*Shaman King* ch 245 -> 289
*Seizon Life* ch 01 -> 23 



chauronity said:


> Pluto ch. 1-3
> Eyeshield 21 ch. 320-324
> Fairy Tail ch. 130
> Gintama ch. 1-2


You'll love Pluto and watch Gintama anime instead.


----------



## ~L~ (Apr 9, 2009)

^i agree about Pluto and gintama. 

The latest i read was Franken Fran. very weird xD


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 9, 2009)

fairy tail
negima
onhime 
yoichi
rosario


----------



## RivFader (Apr 9, 2009)

Fairy Tail 130


----------



## BVB (Apr 9, 2009)

HSD Kenichi ch332


----------



## ctizz36 (Apr 9, 2009)

Sgt. Frog for me


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.237-238)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.332)


----------



## TadloS (Apr 9, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 109-117_


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 9, 2009)

Densha Otoko 18-27 (Aww, almost shed a tear! What a wonderful serie...Guys, I love you all!  )


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 9, 2009)

Cross Game chapter 1-60


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 53
Bokke-san 15
Sket Dance 64-65
Mx0 39-40
Housin Engi 33-34
Rosario+Vampire 14-15
Konjiki no Gash Bell 25-26
Ga-rei 28-29
Hayate the Combat Butler 11-12


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 9, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 34-35
One Piece: 539
Naruto: 443


----------



## Freija (Apr 10, 2009)

Since Veritas is a Manwha and I won't count chapters I've re-read... One Piece... that's all.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 10, 2009)

_One Piece_ Chapter 539
_Naruto _Chapter 443
_Bleach _Chapter 353


----------



## Aeon (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 353
*Naruto* Chapter 443
*One Piece* Chapter 539


----------



## GsG (Apr 10, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 539
Bleach Chapter 353
Naruto Chapter 443
Full Metal Alchemist Chapter 94


----------



## BVB (Apr 10, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Bleach* Chapter 353
> *Naruto* Chapter 443
> *One Piece* Chapter 539



i second that.


----------



## Gatagata (Apr 10, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 539
Naruto Chapter 443
Bleach Chapter 353
Veritas Chapter 29
Fairy Tail Chapter 130


----------



## RivFader (Apr 10, 2009)

GsG said:


> One Piece Chapter 539
> Bleach Chapter 353
> Naruto Chapter 443
> Full Metal Alchemist Chapter 94



This + Psyren Volume 3


----------



## Hope (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto 443
Bleach 353
Fullmetal Alchemist 94


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 10, 2009)

_Naruto_: Chapter 443
_Fullmetal Alchemist_: Chapters 66 - 73


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 10, 2009)

B.O.N. 
Bakuman 33


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto 443
Bleach 353


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto 443
Bleach 353

Just about to go and read Bakuman 33 ^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.33)
_Bleach_ (Ch.353)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.242)
_Mon Seul_ (Ch.2-3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.443)


----------



## Legend (Apr 10, 2009)

Soul Eater 60
Naruto 443
Bleach 353
One Piece 539


----------



## Gabe (Apr 10, 2009)

*naruto 443
bleach 353
bakuman 33
d. gray-man 184
full metal alchemist 94*


----------



## Proxy (Apr 10, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist: Ch. 14 - 60


----------



## Nicola (Apr 10, 2009)

Naruto 443
Bleach 353
Soul Eater 60
to-LOVE-ru 109-143


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 10, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 36-41
Bleach: 353
One Piece: 355-357 (re-read)
Franken Fran: 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2009)

One Piece 539
Naruto 443
Bleach 353
Bakuman 33
D.Gray-Man 184
Eyeshield 21 325
Sket Dance 66-67
Mx0 41-42
Housin Engi 35-36
Rosario+Vampire 16-17
Konjiki no Gash Bell 27-28
Ga-rei 30-32
Hayate the Combat Butler 13-14
Full Metal Alchemist 94
Soul Eater 60


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 11, 2009)

_Veritas_ Chapter 29
_07 Ghost _Chapter 33
_Aisuru Hito _Chapter 16
_Bakuman_ Chapter 33
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 94
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 53
_Gengetsurou Kitan_ Chapter 2
_Ares _Chapter 137
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 4
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 242


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 443
Bleach Chapter 353
One Piece Chapter 549
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Chapter 15
Kimi no Iru Machi Chapter 41
Soul Eater Chapter 60
Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 94


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 11, 2009)

bleach chapter 353.

naruto chapter 443.

one piece chapter 539.

d gray man chapter 184.

soul eater chapter 60.


----------



## Fran (Apr 11, 2009)

Shounen jump releases.
Also started reading xxxHolic. or restarted reading  great stuff, lovely art, lovely lolis


----------



## Aeon (Apr 11, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 33
*Soul Eater* Chapter 60
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 242
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapter 94
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 237


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 11, 2009)

the one from the dude who did suzuka ch 41
dgrayman
toloveru


----------



## Hope (Apr 11, 2009)

Naruto 443
Bleach 353
Eyeshield 21 325
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 237
D.Gray-Man 184
Bakuman 33
Soul Eater 60
Fullmetal Alchemist 94


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 11, 2009)

Ao no Exorcist 1
Bakuman 33
Beelzebub 8
Chokotto Sister 01-23
D. Gray-man 184
Fullmetal Alchemist 94
HelenESP 01
Kekkaishi 242
Otomegatari 01-03
Sekirei 01-23
Soul Eater 60
To Love Ru 144
Zettai Karen Children 71


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 11, 2009)

Bleach 353
Naruto 443
One Piece 539
Soul Eater 60
To Love Ru 144
Bakuman 33
Kimi no Iru Machi 16
Code Breaker 38


----------



## Mori (Apr 11, 2009)

Naruto - 443
D.Grayman - 184
Bleach - 353 
Soul Eater - 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.325)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.237)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.41)
_Psyren_ (Ch.66)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.144)


----------



## TadloS (Apr 11, 2009)

_Soul Eater chapter 60_


----------



## GsG (Apr 11, 2009)

To Love-Ru Chapter 144
Bakuman Chapter 33
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Chapter 15


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 11, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita 1-7
Bakuman 33
Naruto 433


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 237
Beelzebub 8
Psyren 66
To-Love-Ru  144
Sket Dance 68-71
Mx0 43-44
Housin Engi 37-42
Rosario+Vampire 18-19
Konjiki no Gash Bell 29-30
Hayate the Combat Butler 15-16
Kekkaishi 2-3
Rave 1


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 12, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 42-46
Franken Fran: 2-4
One Piece: 358- 379 (re-read)
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!: 237
Naruto: 420-429 (re-read)


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 12, 2009)

_Soul Eater_ Chapter 60
_Kuma to Interi _Chapters 1-3
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 325
_Sing Yesterday for Me_ Chapter 27
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 46
_Wild Adapter _Chapters 45 and 46
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 178
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 68-70
_Ometura _(oneshot)
_Moyashi Fuufu _(oneshot)
_Karakuri Circus_ Chapters 1-4
_Toriko_ Chapter 45
Zettai Karen Children Chapter 71
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 41
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 184
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 8
_Psyren _Chapter 66
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 237
_Hajimete no Aku _Chapter 14
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapter 3


----------



## Legend (Apr 12, 2009)

To-Love-Ru 144


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 12, 2009)

Shaman King KZB- 289


----------



## RivFader (Apr 12, 2009)

Psyren up until chapter 66
Good stuff


----------



## BVB (Apr 12, 2009)

Otaku No Musume-San Chapter 21
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 849
To-Love-Ru Chapter 144
Beelzebub Chapter 8
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 237
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 41
Eyeshield 21 Chapter 325
D.Gray-Man Chapter 184
Bakuman Chapter 33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.10-11)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.184)
_Hiiragi Elementary School Love Club_ (Ch.4)
_K-On_ (Ch.10)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.21)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.59-60)


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 12, 2009)

Bleach -15 (For the MatsuHistu)


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 12, 2009)

Ikki Tousen chapter 3-4


----------



## Hagen (Apr 12, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Soul Eater_ Chapter 60
> _Kuma to Interi _Chapters 1-3
> _Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 325
> _Sing Yesterday for Me_ Chapter 27
> ...


o_O

and i thought i was reading too much those times i've read 5 or 6 different mangas per day


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 12, 2009)

beelzebub chapter 8.

samurai deeper kyo chapters 1-55.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 12, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist: Ch. 61 - 94


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 12, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita vol. 2
Beelzebub 8


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 12, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 47-50
Franken Fran: 5


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 12, 2009)

Housin Engi 43-44
Rosario+Vampire 20-21
Konjiki no Gash Bell 31-32
Hayate the Combat Butler 17-18


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 13, 2009)

_Amato Amaro_ (oneshot)
_Ristorante Paradiso_ (oneshot)
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 849
_1/2 Ouji _Chapter 12
_Ares_ Chapters 138 and 139
_Honey Hunt_ Chapter 17
_Karneval_ Chapter 8
_Megalomania _Chapter 2
_REAL_ Chapters 43-48
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 208
_Blade of the Immortal _Chapter 134
_Tamashii no Futago _Chapter 3
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 72
_Karakuri Circus _Chapters 5-10


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 13, 2009)

666Satan chapter 31-32


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 13, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_: Chapters 74 - 81


----------



## TadloS (Apr 13, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapters 118-130
Kannagi chapters 19-21_


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 13, 2009)

Liar Game 63-64


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 13, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 1-3 (re-read)


----------



## Ladd (Apr 13, 2009)

Liar Game 63-64
Beelzebub 1-8


----------



## Megumi (Apr 13, 2009)

I seriously need to finish reading "Record of a Fallen Vampire" I got Volume 1 forever ago and never actually finished reading it.


----------



## BVB (Apr 13, 2009)

Detective Conan Vol 11-12
Kamen Teacher ch.12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.12-13)
_Mon Seul_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 13, 2009)

db26
tenjou tenge 122
aki-sora 5


----------



## limatt (Apr 13, 2009)

Bily bat fucking amazing!


----------



## Nightmare (Apr 13, 2009)

_Good Morning Call 

I finished it today 

I'm totally sure why, but it is not so bad  

It's shoujo too lol 
_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 13, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 54
Bokke-san 16
Mx0 45-46
Housin Engi 45-50
Rosario+Vampire 22-24
Konjiki no Gash Bell 33-34
Hayate the Combat Butler 19-20
Rave 2-3
Monster Hunter Orage 13


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 14, 2009)

Franken Fran: 6-10


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 14, 2009)

Baptist Chapter One


----------



## kerr10 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 850 (Well, sort of. A friend kind of translated it, so I didn't really 'read' it).


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 14, 2009)

samurai deeper kyo chapters 56-120.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 14, 2009)

_Karakuri Circus _Chapters 11-74
_Bartender _Chapter 14
_Alive_ Chapter 43
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 73 and 74
_Liar Game_ Chapters 63 and 64
_Rookies _Chapters 181-183


----------



## Proxy (Apr 14, 2009)

Kamen Teacher 12
Monster Hunter Orage 12


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 14, 2009)

I have no idea, most of my favorites have irratic release schedules. I guess I will just start reading random manga? IDK.


----------



## Koroshi (Apr 14, 2009)

ES21 Chapter 1 -28


----------



## Munken (Apr 14, 2009)

Pluto 29 - 39
Hajime no Ippo 850


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 14, 2009)

Law of Ueki-41
HSDK-333


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 14, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_: Chapters 82 - 94


----------



## BVB (Apr 14, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch.131


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Ouran Koukou Host Club
Zettai Kareshi (3rd time reading over again XD)
Naruto (I was bored and I love reading the Sasu vs Dei fight)
Liar Game (Just started to read it an hour ago)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.131)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.333)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.3)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.39)


----------



## TadloS (Apr 14, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 131
To Aru Kagaku no Rail Gun  chapter 14_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 14, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 131.

samurai deeper kyo chapters 121-175.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2009)

Mx0 47-50
Housin Engi 51-60
Rosario+Vampire 25-26
Konjiki no Gash Bell 35-37
Hayate the Combat Butler 21-22
Rave 4
Kekkaishi 4-5
Fairy Tail 131


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

fairy tail 131


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 15, 2009)

_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 39
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 176-185
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 333
_K-On!_ Chapters 00 and 1


----------



## Aeon (Apr 15, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 131


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 15, 2009)

fairy tail 
until death do us part


----------



## TadloS (Apr 15, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 1-4_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 15, 2009)

mysterious girlfriend x chapters 1-33.

to aru kagaku no choudenjibou chapters 1-14.

samurai deeper kyo chapters 176-180.


----------



## BVB (Apr 15, 2009)

History's strongest disciple kenichi ch.333
mysterious girlfriend x chapters ch33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2009)

*Today:*


_My Balls_ (Extra 3)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.33)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.248)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.11)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.41)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.40)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2009)

gantz 296
ravemaster last chapter


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 15, 2009)

Mysterious Girlfriend X (Original Oneshot)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 15, 2009)

Toriko 45
Mx0 51-57
Housin Engi 61-63
Rosario+Vampire 27-28
Konjiki no Gash Bell 38-45
Hayate the Combat Butler 23-24
Rave 5-6
Kekkaishi 6-7
Kuroko no Basket 15-16


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 16, 2009)

_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 39
_K-On! _Chapters 2-10
_Deka Wanko _Chapter 7
_Embalming_ Chapters 1-8
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 54
_Saint Young Men_ Chapters 1-5
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 219
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapter 13


----------



## Gecka (Apr 16, 2009)

The Breaker

pek

So long since it has been updated.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2009)

the yagyu ninja scrolls 1-14


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 16, 2009)

samurai deeper kyo chapters 181 & 182.

shikabane hime chapters 1-8.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 16, 2009)

negima and some short about obsidian mages


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 16, 2009)

Bartender 01-02
Gantz 296
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 01-03
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 333
Mahou Sensei Negima 248
Sekirei 56-74
Veritas 01-29
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 40
Zettai Karen Children 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.47-55)
_Heaven_ (Ch.5)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.5)
_Shokushu Hime_ (Ch.4)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.42)


----------



## BVB (Apr 16, 2009)

Hatsukoi Limited ch.1-32


----------



## TadloS (Apr 16, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 5-7_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 16, 2009)

Mx0 58-59
Housin Engi 63-65
Rosario+Vampire 28-30
Konjiki no Gash Bell 45-51
Hayate the Combat Butler 25-26
Rave 5-10
Kekkaishi 8-10


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 17, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 186-192
_Yaya _Chapters 23-26
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge _Chapter 89
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 33
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 40
_Liar Game _Chapters 65 and 66
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 248
_Koe de Oshigoto_ Chapter 11
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 26
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki Ja Nai Da Kara Ne_ Chapter 5
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 131
_Kure-nai _Chapter 15
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 76 and 77
_1/2 Ouji _Chapters 13 and 14
_07 Ghost _Chapter 34
_King of Hell_ Volume 1
_Love and Collage_ Chapters 1-9


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2009)

naruto chapter 444.

bleach chapter 354.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 17, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 354
*Naruto* Chapter 444
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 243-244


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 17, 2009)

Bleach 354
Ice Revolution 3-5
Naruto 444
Sket Dance 72-85
Veritas 30
Zettai Karen Children 78


----------



## BVB (Apr 17, 2009)

Bleach ch354
Naruto ch444
Veritas ch30


----------



## Pachees N' Cream (Apr 17, 2009)

Mei-chan no shitsuji ;3


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto 444.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2009)

Latest Naruto.
And


Bleach

:lolkubo
:lolkubo
:lolkubo


----------



## TadloS (Apr 17, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 8-12
Bleach chapter 354
Naruto chapter 444_


----------



## GsG (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto chapter 444
Bleach chapter 354
Mahou Sensei Negima! 248
Kanokon 17
Pastel 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.34)
_Bleach_ (Ch.354)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.326)
_Naruto_ (Ch.444)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.13)
_Tribal 12_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Felt (Apr 17, 2009)

Just Naruto and Bleach today...How boring of me...


----------



## Randomaxe (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto 444
Gash/Zatch Bell 234
Bakuman 34
Helen's ESP 1


----------



## Witch King (Apr 17, 2009)

Bakuman!!!!

Poor Miho


----------



## AVH (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto 444
One Piece 116-123
KHR 225-230


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2009)

naruto 444
bakuman 34
d. gray-man 185


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2009)

d gray man chapter 185.

beelzebub chapter 9.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2009)

Naruto 444
Bleach 354
Eyeshield 21 326
D.Gray-Man 185
Bakuman 34
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 238
Psyren 67
Beelzebub 9
Sket Dance 72-73
Mx0 60-63
Housin Engi 66-67
Rosario+Vampire 31-35
Konjiki no Gash Bell 52-62
Hayate the Combat Butler 27-29
Rave 11-12
Kekkaishi 11-12
Blazer Drive 13


----------



## Aeon (Apr 18, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 34
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 238


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 18, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 193-202
_King of Hell_ Volume 2
_Love and Collage_ Chapters 10-19
_Bleach _Chapter 354
_Naruto_ Chapter 444
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapters 131 and 132
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 13
_Veritas _Chapter 30
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 10
_Liar Game _Chapter 67
_Alive_ Chapter 44
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 72-75
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 238


----------



## Legend (Apr 18, 2009)

_Bleach _Chapter 354
_Naruto_ Chapter 444


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 18, 2009)

bakuman 34
beelzbub 9
dgrayman 145
hana to akuma 13-14


----------



## TadloS (Apr 18, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 13-16_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 18, 2009)

bakuman chapters 1-34.

sakura hime kaden chapters 1-5.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_D.Grayman_ (Ch.185)
_Psyren_ (Ch.67)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.145)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 18, 2009)

To-LOVE-Ru 145
Kuroko no Basket 17
Sket Dance 74-75
Mx0 64-65
Housin Engi 68-69
Rosario+Vampire 37-38
Konjiki no Gash Bell 63-64
Hayate the Combat Butler 30-31
Rave 13-14
Kekkaishi 13-14


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

To Love-Ru 145
The Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass 1
Bakuman 34


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 19, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 203-210
_King of Hell _Volume 3
_Love and Collage _Chapters 20-30
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 76-85
_Beezlebub _Chapter 9
_Monk!_ Chapter 1
_Bakuman _Chapter 34
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 78
_D.Gray-man _Chapter 185
_Hoshi no Oujo _Chapter 2
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 326
_Psyren_ Chapter 67
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 89-91
_xxxHOLIC _Chapter 179
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 209
_An Inquiry Concerning a Mechanistic Worldview of the Pituitary Gland _(oneshot)


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 19, 2009)

Akumetsu *01-45*
Bakuman 34
Bartender 03-04
Chokotto Sister 24-33
D. Gray-man 185
The Breaker *01-03*
To-Love-Ru 145
Zettai Karen Children 78


----------



## 王志鍵 (Apr 19, 2009)

GTO vol 24, 25 (awesome series may I add)
Naruto 444
Shonan Junai Gumi ch1
Bleach 354


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 19, 2009)

break blade chapters 1-8.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 19, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 17-25_


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 19, 2009)

*to-LOVE-ru* 145
*Naruto *444
*Bleach* 354 
*Bakuman* 34
*Hana to Akuma* 1-15
*Psyren *67
*Sakura Hime Kaden* 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.238)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.42)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.11)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.23)
_Pastel_ (Ch.100-101)
_Shokushu Hime_ (Ch.5)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.37)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.43)


----------



## GsG (Apr 19, 2009)

Koe De Oshigoto! Chapter 11
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Matsuribayashi - Chapter 5
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Minagoroshi - Chapter 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 19, 2009)

Sket Dance 76-77
Mx0 66-67
Housin Engi 70-71
Rosario+Vampire 39-40
Zombie Powder 1-2
Konjiki no Gash Bell 65-74
Hayate the Combat Butler 32
Rave 15-16
Kekkaishi 15-16


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 19, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: 1-5
Naruto: 321-327 (re-read)
Franken Fran: 14-16


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 20, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 211-220
_King of Hell_ Volume 4
_Love and Collage _Chapters 31-40
_The Deadly Dried Squid Technique_ (oneshot)
_Even a Monkey Can Draw Manga_ Chapters 1-21 (end)
_Ice Revolution _Chapters 1-5
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapters 1-13
_1/2 Ouji_ Chapter 15
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 79-81
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 42
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 38
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 210


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 20, 2009)

Kimi No Iru Machi 42
Princess Resurrection 15
Aiki 43 - this one is really good but its better to read it a few chapters at a time as opposed to one after the other weekly


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 20, 2009)

dousei recipe chapters 1-5.

vandread chapters 1-11.

nadeshiko club chapters 1-26.


----------



## Gain (Apr 20, 2009)

It's not something I read today, but...

Kinnikuman {Chapters 1 - 10}

Very funny series. I'm definitely going to finish the rest some time next week after finals are through.


----------



## Legend (Apr 20, 2009)

to-LOVE-ru 145


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ayu and Mayu_ (Ch.6-11)


----------



## GsG (Apr 20, 2009)

Yakitate!! Japan 000-010


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 20, 2009)

hoshi wa utau chapters 1-31.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 20, 2009)

Toriko 46
Kuroko no Basket 18
Sket Dance 78-80
Mx0 68-69
Housin Engi 72-75
Rosario+Vampire II 1-2
Zombie Powder 3-6
Konjiki no Gash Bell 75-77
Hayate the Combat Butler 33-34
Rave 17-19
Kekkaishi 17-19


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 21, 2009)

666 satan  43 - 54


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2009)

haru yo koi 92


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 21, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 221-230
_King of Hell _Volume 5
_Love and Collage_ Chapters 41-50
_K-On!_ Chapter 11
_Aiki _Chapter 43
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 8
_Tensai Family Company_ Chapter 16
_Three_ Chapters 1-3
_Freezing _Chapters 1-7
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 39
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 850
_Yakitate!! Japan _Chapter 211
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 82 and 83
_Liar Game_ Chapter 69
_Toriko _Chapter 46


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 21, 2009)

Freezing 7


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 21, 2009)

slam dunk and  basilisk


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 21, 2009)

kuroshitsuji 32
hana to akuma 16


----------



## RivFader (Apr 21, 2009)

Fairy Tail 132


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 21, 2009)

Today I read Evangelion Vol. 6 and Old Boy Vol. 3 in my school media center.


----------



## GsG (Apr 21, 2009)

Freezing Chapters 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.5-12)


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 21, 2009)

20th century boys chapters 86-104.

The revealing of Friend had me dying on the floor laughing for a good 2 mins. This shit is awesome.


----------



## Tomasso (Apr 21, 2009)

Honey Hunt 18
Fairy Tail 132
Kimi no Iru Machi 32-42


----------



## Berry (Apr 21, 2009)

Fairy Tail 132

Black lagoon 71


----------



## Eleven (Apr 21, 2009)

Rereading berserk till Muira decides to stop playing idolmaster


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2009)

fairy tail and trinity blood


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 21, 2009)

Bokke-san 17
Sket Dance 81-82
Mx0 70-71
Housin Engi 76-77
Rosario+Vampire II 3-4
Zombie Powder 7-8
Konjiki no Gash Bell 78-79
Hayate the Combat Butler 35-36
Rave 20-21
Kekkaishi 20-21
Fairy Tail 132


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 21, 2009)

Franken Fran: 17-23
Bleach: 261-271 (re-read)
Fullmetal Alchemist: 7-13
Helen ESP: 1
My Balls: 30
Naruto: 400-403 (re-read)


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 22, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 231-240
_King of Hell_ Volume 5
_Love and Collage _Chapters 51-85
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 40
_Freezing_ Chapter 8
_1/2 Ouji_ Chapter 17
_Nodame Cantabile _Chapter 129
_Nadeshiko Club _Chapter 28
_Kuroshitsuji _Chapters 28-32
_Yuria 100 Shiki _Chapters 1-44
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 84
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 212
_Kekkaishi _Episode 243
_Mushi to Medama to Teddybear_ Chapter 12
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 132


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 22, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 132.

black lagoon chapters 70 & 71.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 132
*Dragon Ball* Chapters 01-27
*Mobile Suit Gundam Wing: Blind Target*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 22, 2009)

for the first time in a while nothing


----------



## RivFader (Apr 22, 2009)

Berserk 302
My Balls 30


----------



## GsG (Apr 22, 2009)

Changer 123 Chapter 43
Minami-ke Chpater 56
Dragon Ball Chapter 27


----------



## TadloS (Apr 22, 2009)

_Bakuman chapters 26-28
Fairy Tail chapter 132_


----------



## BVB (Apr 22, 2009)

Skip Beat 139
Worst 77 - 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.14-17)
_Ayu and Mayu_ (Ch.12-17)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.218)
_kekkaishi_ (Ch.243)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.249)
_Muramasa_ (Ch.1)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.38)


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 22, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: 14-31
Fairy Tail: 50-54


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 22, 2009)

Konjiki no Gash Bell 80-99
Hayate the Combat Butler 37
Mx0 72
Housin Engi 78


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.22-23)
_Change 123_ (Ch.43)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.132)
_HSD Kenichi_ (Ch.334)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.244-246)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.48)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.24)
_My Balls_ (Ch.30)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.42)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.39)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 23, 2009)

majin tantei nougami neuro chapters 184 & 185.

kekkaishi chapter 245.

saijou no meii chapters 1-9.


----------



## BVB (Apr 23, 2009)

Veritas Chapter 31
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 334


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 23, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: 32-60


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 184
Nurarihyon no Mago 55
Konjiki no Gash Bell 100-101
Mx0 73
Houshin Engi 79
Kekkaishi 22
Rave 22
Zombie Powder 9
Hayate the Combat Butler 38


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2009)

Brother Volume 1-2

Awesome.


----------



## Mori (Apr 24, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 186&187
Kuroshitsuji - 12-22


----------



## Aeon (Apr 24, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 355
*Naruto* Chapter 445
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 244-249


----------



## RivFader (Apr 24, 2009)

Aeon said:


> *Bleach* Chapter 355
> *Naruto* Chapter 445



Exactly the same 

Also Silvery Crow 25.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 24, 2009)

Bleach 355
Veritas 31
Ga rei 33
Berserk 302


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2009)

Bleach 355
Naruto 445
D.gray-man 186


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2009)

Naruto 445.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 24, 2009)

naruto and bleach latest chapter
re-read FMA 1-30
Negima-50-60
Slow day today


----------



## BVB (Apr 24, 2009)

D.Gray-Man Chapter 186
Bleach Chapter 355
Naruto Chapter 445


----------



## GsG (Apr 24, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 445
Bleach Chapter 355
Ga-Rei Chapter 33


----------



## TadloS (Apr 24, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 445
Bleach chapter 354_


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 24, 2009)

Bleach  354
Naruto 445


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 24, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 355
Naruto Chapter 445
One Piece 352-382

I love Oda.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Ayu and Mayu_ (Ch.18-24)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.35)
_Bleach_ (Ch.355)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.40)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.186 )
_Eyeshield 21_ (Ch.327)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.239)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.247-251)
_Naruto_ (Ch.445)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.12)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.41)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.45)

Very busy day ><


----------



## Hiroshi (Apr 24, 2009)

_Naruto_ - Chapter 445
_Bleach_ - Chapter 335
_Veritas_ - Chapters 1 - 9


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Apr 24, 2009)

The latest chapters from BAKUMAN, NARUTO, as well as BLEACH all released today only.


----------



## あいか (Apr 24, 2009)

love celeb, king egoist (ww) 
zone-00
DOLLS
NARUTO
Katekyoushi Hitman REBORN!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2009)

One Piece 540
Naruto 445
Bleach 355
Bakuman 35
Eyesheild 21 327
D.Gray-man 186
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 239
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 185
Mx0 74
Housin Engi 80
Zombie Powder 10
Konjiki no Gash Bell 102-105
Hayate the Combat Butler 39
Rave 23
Kekkaishi 23
Ga-Rei 33


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 25, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: 61-85
Naruto: 445
Bleach: 355
One Piece: 540
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!: 239


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 25, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 241-250
_Bleach _Chapter 355
_Naruto_ Chapter 444
_Karakuri Circus _Chapters 75 and 76
_Battle Angel Alita: Last Order _Chapter 81
_Honey Hunt_ Chapter 18
_Veritas _Chapter 31
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 41 and 42
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter 133
_07 Ghost_ Chapter 35
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 41
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro _Chapters 184 and 185
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 249
_Bakuman_ Chapter 35
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 186
_Gantz _Chapter 297
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 55
_Liar Game_ Chapter 70
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 49
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 54
_Ouran Highschool Host Club_ Chapter 70
_Acony_ Chapter 4
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 334
_Berserk_ Chapter 302
_Change 123_ Chapter 43
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 327
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 139
_Hajimete no Aku _Chapter 15
_One Piece_ Chapter 540
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 24
_My Balls _Chapter 30
_Baccano! _Chapters 1 and 2
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 84-87
_Kekkaishi _Chapters 244-249
_Made in Heaven_ Volumes 1 and 2 (end)
_Antique Romance_ Chapter 19
_Historie_ Chapter 53
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapter 9
_xxxHOLIC _Chapter 180
_Monk! _Chapter 2


----------



## BVB (Apr 25, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Chapter 327
Bakuman Chapter 35
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 239
One Piece Chapter 540
Beelzebub Chapter 10
Vinland Saga Chapter 1-25


----------



## GsG (Apr 25, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 540
To Love-Ru Chapter 146


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Girl Friends_ (Ch.21)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.252-253)
_Muramasa_ (Ch.2-3)
_Oniichan Control_ (Ch.1)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.1)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.146)


----------



## Fang (Apr 25, 2009)

Saiyuki - Chapter 10
Basilisk - Chapter 30


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 25, 2009)

one piece 540 
to love ru 146


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 25, 2009)

Psyren 68
To-LOVE-Ru 146
Beelzebub 10
Mx0 75-76
Housin Engi 81-82
Rosario+Vampire II 5-6
Zombie Powder 11-12
Konjiki no Gash Bell 106-120
Hayate the Combat Butler 40-41
Rave 24-25
Kekkaishi 24-25


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 26, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist: 86-94 (the end of the best manga blitz I've had in ages)


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 26, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 251-260
_Sengoku _Chapters 8-10
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 10
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapter 4
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 88 and 89
_Juushin Enbu_ Chapters 1-3
_Kekkaishi _Chapters 250-253
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 239
_Muramasa_ Chapters 1-3
_Psyren_ Chapter 68
_Gekkoh _Chapters 1-22
_Mirai Nikki_ Chapter 40


----------



## Gabe (Apr 26, 2009)

air gear 239
full-metal alchemist 39-94


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 26, 2009)

Beelzebub 1-10, Air Gear 238-239, Psyren 68, Maken-ki 13, To-LOVE-Ru 146, Ares 1-22+.


----------



## Sake (Apr 26, 2009)

To-LOVE-Ru 146.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 26, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 35
*One Piece* Chapter 540
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 28
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 250-253
*Code: Breaker* Chapters 39-40
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 239


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 26, 2009)

ouran 70
princess resurrection 16
bakuman 35


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 26, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist, chapter 1.

Vampire Knight, chapter 1-5.

Get Backers, volume 19.


----------



## RivFader (Apr 26, 2009)

Vampire Knight 49
Psyren 68


----------



## GsG (Apr 26, 2009)

Mirai Nikki Chapter 40
Dragon Ball Chapter 28


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.254)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.23)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.13)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.1-33)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.14)
_Psyren_ (Ch.68)


----------



## BVB (Apr 26, 2009)

Vinland saga ch.26-54
Prince of Tennis ch.0-44


----------



## TadloS (Apr 26, 2009)

_Ga-rei chapter 33
Bakuman chapters 29-35
Kanojo to Natsu to Boku (oneshot)
Beelzebub chapters 1-10 fucking awesome 
Psyren chapters 1-6
Kagen no Tsuki chapters 1-2_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 26, 2009)

Toriko 47
Kuroko no Basket 19
Mx0 77-78
Housin Engi 83-84
Rosario+Vampire II 7-18
Zombie Powder 13-17
Konjiki no Gash Bell 121-161
Hayate the Combat Butler 42-43
Rave 26-27
Kekkaishi 26-27
Asu no Yoichi 1


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 27, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 261-270
_Juushin Enbu _Chapters 4-6
_Maken-ki! _Chapter 13
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapter 14
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 43-47
_KissxSis_ Chapters 0-23
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapters 1-39
_XBlade _Chapters 1-18_
Aiki_ Chapter 44
_Air Gear_ Chapter 239
_Ashita no Yoichi _Chapters 1-23
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 5
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 254
_Sidonia no Kishi _Chapter 1
_The Breaker_ Chapters 16-19
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 91-93
_Houou Gakuen Misoragumi_ Chapter 3
_Alive_ Chapter 45
_Artist Acro _Chapters 1 and 2
_King of Hell_ Volumes 7-15
_Defense Devil _Chapters 2 and 3
_Bamboo Blade _Chapters 60 and 61


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 27, 2009)

one piece chapter 540.

d gray man chapter 186.

beelzebub chapter 10.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 27, 2009)

maken ki 13
aiki 44
veritas few chapters


----------



## Aeon (Apr 27, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 254


----------



## Shibo (Apr 27, 2009)

BLAME! everyday < 3


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 27, 2009)

OP 410 - 440


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 27, 2009)

Aiki 01-05
Aiko Desho! 01-03
Akumetsu 80-91
Bakuman 35
Bartender 05
Beelzebub 10
Change123 43
D. Gray-man 186
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 19-34
Kekkaishi 246-254
Lucifer & Biscuit Hammer 24
To-Love-Ru 146
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 42
Zettai Karen Children 93-94


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 27, 2009)

air gear 239
zetman 103


----------



## TadloS (Apr 27, 2009)

_K-On! chapters 11-13
Psyren chapters 7-11_


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

Prince of Tennis ch44-60


----------



## RivFader (Apr 27, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Volume 1
_Yakitate!! Japan_ 213
_Witchblade Takeru_ Complete


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 27, 2009)

Alive! The Final Evolution Ch 45 & Pandora Hearts Ch 11.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.239)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.1-5)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.34-39)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.42)


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm about to go catch up with Hitman Reborn and Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Apr 27, 2009)

Midnight Secretary 33


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2009)

vagabond 160-269


----------



## Fran (Apr 27, 2009)

My Barbaric Girlfriend Vol 1-5
Otome ... Something something. First 3 chapters.
:ho :ho


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 27, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 56
Mx0 79-80
Housin Engi 85-86
Zombie Powder 18-27
Konjiki no Gash Bell 162-182
Hayate the Combat Butler 44-45
Rave 28-39
Kekkaishi 28-29
Asu no Yoichi 2-3


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Apr 28, 2009)

Veritas 20-31


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 28, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 271-280
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 48-52
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 17
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 42
_The Ravages of Time _Chapters 1-182
_My Barbaric Girlfriend _Chapter 34
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 93 and 94
_K-On!_ Chapters 12 and 13
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge_ Chapters 90 and 91
_Negima?! Neo _Chapter 18
_Yakitate!! Japan _Chapter 213
_1/2 Ouji_ Chapters 18-22
_Yotsubato_ Chapters 1-60
_Ubel Blatt _Chapters 51 and 52
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 56
_Beck _Chapters 101 and 102


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 28, 2009)

tegami bachi chapter 26.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 28, 2009)

Aiko Desho! 05-06
Bartender 06
Drifters 01
Fairial Garden 01
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 36
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 01-13
Let's Bible 01-02 [end]
Saijou no Meii 04-09
The Breaker 04-05
Wolf Guy 01-04
Yellow Hearts 01-02
Zettai Karen Children 95


----------



## Vyse (Apr 28, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 271-280
> _Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 48-52
> _Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 17
> _Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 42
> ...



Almost 300 chapters in just one day? Awesome 

Fairy Tail 30-35


----------



## TadloS (Apr 28, 2009)

_Psyren chapters 12-25_


----------



## illmatic (Apr 28, 2009)

Oversoul said:


> Almost 300 chapters in just one day? Awesome



 True. I don't think I would be able to read through that much manga in 5 days.

Halfhearted's manga reading skills are mind-blowing 

_Psyren_ chapter 1
_Mxo_ chapter 1
_Beelzebub_ chapters 2 - 6


----------



## BVB (Apr 28, 2009)

Otaku no Musume-san ch.22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2009)

*Today: *

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.18-22)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.18)
_K-On!_ (Ch.11-13)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.46)


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 28, 2009)

_Worst_ 77-79
_Shamo_ 103-111


----------



## GsG (Apr 28, 2009)

Clannad 20
Yakitate!! Japan 213
Pastel 102 - 104
Negima!? Neo 18


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 28, 2009)

Vinland Saga: 1-46


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2009)

Tegami Bachi 26
Blue Dragon - Ral Grado 1-4
Pretty Face 1
Mx0 81-99
Housin Engi 87-88
Konjiki no Gash Bell 183-200
Rave 40-47
Kekkaishi 30-32
Asu no Yoichi 4-5
Mahou Sensei Negima! 1
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 29, 2009)

_Nabari no Ou _Chapter 56
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 281-290
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 19
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 183-196
_Juushin Enbu _Chapter 7
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 95
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 53 and 54


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2009)

Boku No Futatsu No Tsubasa 1-5
My Barbaric Girlfriend 19


----------



## Proxy (Apr 29, 2009)

Rave: 150 - 160
Zetman: 106 - 108
JJBA - Steel Ball Run: 1


----------



## Thelonious (Apr 29, 2009)

Bleach 347-355.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 29, 2009)

_Psyren chapters 26-56_


----------



## BVB (Apr 29, 2009)

Koe de Oshigoto ch.11
Pastel ch.101-104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.49)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.12-13)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.39)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.2)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.43)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Apr 29, 2009)

The Breaker


16-19 chapters


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 29, 2009)

the breaker chapters 1-19.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 29, 2009)

veritas 1-31 really good manga


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 29, 2009)

Blue Dragon - Ral Grado 5
Pretty Face 2
Sket Dance 86
Bokke-san 18
Housin Engi 89
Konjiki no Gash Bell 201-203
Hayate the Combat Butler 46
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 3-4
Rave 46-47
Kekkaishi 33-40
Mahou Sensei Negima! 2
Asu no Yoichi 6


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 30, 2009)

Arata Kangatari 01
Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa 01
Change123 44
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 37
HelenESP 02
Liar Game 68-70
Saijou no Meii 10
Sket Dance 86-87
Veritas 32
Zettai Karen Children 96-97


----------



## TadloS (Apr 30, 2009)

_Kagen no Tsuki chapters 3-7
Psyren chapters 57-68_


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2009)

veritas 32


----------



## GsG (Apr 30, 2009)

Oniichan Control 1
Drifters 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.39)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.14-17)
_Pastel_ (Ch.102-103)


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 30, 2009)

Pluto 1-11


----------



## Heero (Apr 30, 2009)

The Breaker ch 17-19
Vinland Saga ch 21-28
Veritas ch 32


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 30, 2009)

kami to sengoku seitokai chapters 1-19.

samurai deeper kyo chapters 183-220.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 30, 2009)

*Yesterday*
Vinland Saga: 47-54
Blazer Drive: 3-9

*Today*
Blazer Drive: 10-13
Helen ESP: 2
Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally: 1-3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2009)

Blue Dragon - Ral Grado 6-13
Pretty Face 3-4
Sket Dance 87
Housin Engi 90-91
Konjiki no Gash Bell 204-212
Hayate the Combat Butler 47-48
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 5-6
Rave 48-49
Kekkaishi 41-42
Mahou Sensei Negima! 3-4
Asu no Yoichi 7-8


----------



## halfhearted (May 1, 2009)

_Mushi to Medama to Teddybear _Chapter 13
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter 134
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 86 and 87
_Ares_ Chapter 140
_Change 123 _Chapter 44
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 26
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 197 and 198
_Toriko_ Chapter 47
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 96 and 97


----------



## TadloS (May 1, 2009)

_Blazer Drive chapter 1
Drifters chapter 1
Ga-rei chapters 34-35
Kagen no Tsuki chapters 8-16(completed)_


----------



## GsG (May 1, 2009)

Yomeiro Choice 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fate Kaleid Illya_ (Ch.4)
_Otaku no Musume-san _(Ch.22)
_Pastel_ (Ch.104)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.81-82)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 1, 2009)

Veritas 32


----------



## BVB (May 1, 2009)

Veritas ch 32


----------



## Tomasso (May 1, 2009)

Fairy Tail 133
Oniichan Control 1
Detective Conan 689
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 31 
Psyren 68
Full House Kiss 12


----------



## Shiranui (May 1, 2009)

*Naruto* - Chapter 445
*Full Metal Alchemist* - Chapter 94
*Fairy Tail* - Chapter 123-133
*Bleach* - Chapter 348-355


----------



## Gabe (May 1, 2009)

Fairy Tail 133


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 1, 2009)

samurai deeper kyo chapters 221-230.

fairy tail chapter 133.


----------



## Vyse (May 1, 2009)

Fairy Tail 101-133


----------



## Waveblade (May 1, 2009)

Sket Dance - 86-87


----------



## Romanticide (May 1, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann Gakuhen 6 [FINAL]


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2009)

Claymore 91
Blue Dragon - Ral Grado 14-19
Pretty Face 5-6
Housin Engi 92-93
Konjiki no Gash Bell 213-223
Hayate the Combat Butler 49-50
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 7-8
Rave 50-55
Kekkaishi 43-46
Mahou Sensei Negima! 5-6
Fairy Tail 133
Asu no Yoichi 9-10
Ga Rei 34


----------



## halfhearted (May 2, 2009)

_Psycho Staff _Chapter 3
_Sukima-shiki _Chapter 1
_Tsukushite Agemasu _Chapter 1
_Carat! _Chapters 1-3
_Veritas_ Chapter 32
_Ultra Black _Chapter 1
_Drifters_ Chapter 1
_Mr. Fullswing _Chapter 40
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 98
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 45
_Idol Paradise _Chapters 1-3
_Teppen!_ Chapters 1-3
_Ruby Doll _Chapters 1-3
_Butterfly _Chapters 1-10
_Boku wa Ne_ Chapters 1-16
_With!! _Chapters 1-9
_Ensemble_ Chapters 1-44
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 27
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 23
_Cavalier of the Abyss _Chapter 2
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 55
_Claymore _Chapter 91
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 133
_Hajimete no Aku _Chapter 16
_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 291-300


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 133


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 2, 2009)

new pot 
fairy tail 133


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 2, 2009)

claymore chapter 91.


----------



## BVB (May 2, 2009)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 335
Fairy Tail Chapter 133
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 851


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.133)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.335)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.255)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.4)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.8)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.6-8)


----------



## TadloS (May 2, 2009)

_Kannagi chapters 22-24
Claymore chapter 91 _


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2009)

naruto 430-445


----------



## GsG (May 2, 2009)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann - Guren Gakuenhen 1-6
Fairy Tail 001


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 2, 2009)

Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally: 4-12
Claymore: 91
Pretty Face: 1 (re-read); 2-52
Snow in the Dark: 1-3
Pokemon Special: 91 (re-read)
Legend of Zelda: OOT: 1-6


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 2, 2009)

Shin Prince of Tennis 4-5
Blue Dragon - Ral Grado 20-29
Pretty Face 7-8
Housin Engi 94-95
Konjiki no Gash Bell 224-225
Hayate the Combat Butler 51-52
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 9-10
Rave 56-59
Kekkaishi 47-48
Mahou Sensei Negima! 7-8
Asu no Yoichi 11-12
Ga Rei 35
World Embryo 1-2
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (May 3, 2009)

_After School Nightmare _Chapters 1-32
_Otomen_ Chapters 1-10
_Ciguatera _Chapters 1-47
_Trump!_ Chapters 1-4
_Click _Chapters 1-32 (end)
_Defense Devil _Chapter 4
_Rappi Rangai _Chapter 20
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 255
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 99 and 100
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapter 851
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 335
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 199 and 200
_The World God Only Knows _Chapter 37
_Oniichan Control _Chapter 1
_New Prince of Tennis _Chapter 4
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ Chapters 35-39


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Ga-rei 35 + the chapter where kensuke dimension cuts his way to save kagura.
Most recent kekkaishi chapters.
Punisher MAX 1-5 (i know it doesnt really count, but whatever..)


----------



## Aeon (May 3, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 255


----------



## RivFader (May 3, 2009)

_Pluto_ Volume 1 - 8


----------



## analyticalkeys (May 3, 2009)

Gurren Lagann volume 1, and 20th Century Boys volume 2


----------



## BVB (May 3, 2009)

Sekirei Chapter 81 - 82


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

Ga rei 34-36


----------



## GsG (May 3, 2009)

Bobobo-Bo bo-bobo 58-59
Hyakko 01-06


----------



## TadloS (May 3, 2009)

_Kannagi chapters 25-30
Ga-rei chapter 36
Sonezaki Shinjuu (one-shot)_


----------



## Plot Hole (May 3, 2009)

I have read the latest Naruto chapter.


----------



## The six paths of pain (May 3, 2009)

i read Naruto chapter 444 xd.....


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.13-22)


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 3, 2009)

Bleach: 251, 254, 297 (re-read)
Legend of Zelda: OOT: 7-15; Extra 1-3
Kyoukai no Rinne: 2
Jojo?s Bizarre Adventure: 1-4 (re-read); 5-26


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 3, 2009)

Pretty Face 9-10
Housin Engi 96-97
Konjiki no Gash Bell 226-227
Hayate the Combat Butler 53-54
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 11-12
Defense Devil 1-4
Kekkaishi 49-50
Rave 60-61
Mahou Sensei Negima! 9-10
Asu no Yoichi 13


----------



## halfhearted (May 4, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 301-321
_K-On! _Chapters 14-17
_Alive _Chapter 46
_Savage Garden_ Chapters 1-11_
Ubel Blatt_ Chapters 54-60
_CutexGuy _Chapters 1-12
_Queens_ Chapters 1-11
_Chameleon Jail _Chapters 1-12 (end)
_New Prince of Tennis _Chapter 5
_Usagi Drop _Chapters 1-14
_Yume Miru Happa _Chapters 1-6 (end)
_Aiki _Chapter 45
_Cage of Eden _Chapter 6
_Code Breaker _Chapter 39
_Ga-Rei_ Chapters 1-35
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan _Chapter 5
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 99-104
_Nadeshiko Club _Chapter 29
_Ingenuo_ Chapters 1-6

reread: _Hana Kimi _Chapters 1-91


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2009)

kekkaishi chapter 255.

hyakko chapters 1-6.

new prince of tennis chapters 1-4.


----------



## Mori (May 4, 2009)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei - 1-5


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 4, 2009)

Asu no yoichi 20-21


----------



## GsG (May 4, 2009)

K-ON! 14 - 17
Fairy Tail 2


----------



## RivFader (May 4, 2009)

_Black Lagoon_ Volume 1 & 2


----------



## BVB (May 4, 2009)

Prince of Tennis ch.54-144


----------



## Totitos (May 4, 2009)

Kinnikuman V.17: chapters 3,4 and 5.


----------



## Vyse (May 4, 2009)

Dragon Ball 1-20


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2009)

one piece 541


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.6)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.256)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.23-42)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 4, 2009)

One Piece 541
Shaman King KangZengBang 290
Pretty Face 11-12
Housin Engi 98-99
Konjiki no Gash Bell 228-231
Hayate the Combat Butler 55-56
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 13-14
Kekkaishi 51-52
Rave 62-63
Mahou Sensei Negima! 11-12
Asu no Yoichi 14-15
World Embryo 3-4
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 3-4
Ga-Rei 36


----------



## halfhearted (May 5, 2009)

_Ingenuo_ Chapters 7-58
_Ga-Rei _Chapter 36
_Ahiru no Oujisama _Chapter 10
_Billy Bat _Chapters 1-9
_Assassin's Plan_ (oneshot)
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 256
_Witch Hunter_ Chapters 1-12
_Go_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 3

reread: _Hana Kimi_ Chapters 92-144


----------



## Aeon (May 5, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 256
*One Piece* Chapter 541


----------



## GsG (May 5, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 541
K-ON! Chapter 18 - 20
Chaos Head Chapter 01-02


----------



## BVB (May 5, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 541
Prince Of Tennis ch.145-240


----------



## valerian (May 5, 2009)

JJBA 46 - 62


----------



## Vyse (May 5, 2009)

Only One Piece 541


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

One Piece 538-541


----------



## The Integral (May 5, 2009)

One Piece 541


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.43)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.43-52)


----------



## Shiranui (May 5, 2009)

_D. Gray Man_ - Chapters 1-9
_One Piece_ - Chapters 54-66


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 5, 2009)

Vinland Saga: 54 (re-read)
Jojo?s Bizarre Adventure: 27-31
Mx0: 1-27
Blazer Drive: 14


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 5, 2009)

Medaka Box (One-shot)
Pretty Face 13-14
Housin Engi 100-102
Konjiki no Gash Bell 232-236
Hayate the Combat Butler 57-58
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 15-16
Kekkaishi 53-54
The World God Only Knows 1
Rave 64-65
Mahou Sensei Negima! 13-14
Asu no Yoichi 16-17
World Embryo 5-6
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 5-6
Blazer Drive 14


----------



## halfhearted (May 6, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 322-331
_Astral Project _Episodes 1 and 2
_Kare no Satsujin Keikaku _(oneshot)
_Maou Juvenile Remix_ Chapters 1-5
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter 135
_Freesia_ Chapters 1-12


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2009)

air gear 240


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2009)

most of the world only god knows


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 6, 2009)

air gear 239-240


----------



## GsG (May 6, 2009)

Kanokon 18
Fairy Tail 3-5
Zero no Tsukaima 1-2


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2009)

gantz 298  
air gear 240


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_NG Boys x Paradise_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 6, 2009)

Housin Engi 103-104
Konjiki no Gash Bell 237-243
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 17-18
Kekkaishi 55-56
The World God Only Knows 2-3
Detective Conan 463-465
Rave 66-68
Hayate the Combat Butler 59-60


----------



## valerian (May 7, 2009)

JJBA 62 - 87


----------



## demonoid28 (May 7, 2009)

kuroko no basket, a really good new basketball manga


----------



## GsG (May 7, 2009)

K-ON! 21
Yomeiro Choice 9
Zero no Tsukaima 3


----------



## halfhearted (May 7, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 332-341
_Freesia_ Chapters 13-55
_Zansho _Chapters 1-7 (end)
_Happy_ Chapters 1-80


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

Prince Of Tennis ch.240-379
New Prince Of Tennis ch.1-5


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 7, 2009)

Gantz 297-298


----------



## BVB (May 7, 2009)

Monster Hunter Orage ch.11-14


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 7, 2009)

Fairy tail 126-129


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 7, 2009)

Veritas chapter 33


----------



## Cyclone248i (May 7, 2009)

Veritas 33.

This week's been outta fuck -.-


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Densen Complex_ (Ch.1-2)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.19-20)
_Koi Koi Country Road_ (Ch.1)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.3)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.40)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 7, 2009)

Berserk ch.303 
Ubel Blatt ch.64 - 66
Shin Angyo Onshi ch.1 - 3 (Pretty enjoyable so far)


----------



## Munken (May 7, 2009)

Berserk 303
One Piece 541


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 7, 2009)

Pretty Face 15-16
Housin Engi 105-106
Hayate the Combat Butler 61
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 19-20
Kekkaishi 57-59
The World God Only Knows 4-5
Detective Conan 466-469
Rave 69-72
Mahou Sensei Negima! 15-16
Monster Hunter Orage 14
Asu no Yoichi 18-21
World Embryo 7-8
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 7-8
VITA Sexualis 1-2


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 7, 2009)

Mx0: 28-75


----------



## halfhearted (May 8, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 342-350
_Happy _Chapters 81-96
_Blade of the Immortal _Chapter 135
_Kure-nai _Chapter 16
_1/2 Ouji_ Chapters 23-25
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 105-107
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 43
_One Piece _Chapter 541
_Air Gear_ Chapter 240
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 62 and 63
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 14
_Gantz _Chapter 298
_The World God Only Knows _Chapter 38
_Psycho Staff _Chapter 4
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 56 and 57
_Berserk_ Chapter 303
_Hajimete no Aku _Chapter 17
_Monster Hunter Orage_ Chapter 14 (end)
_Akumetsu _Chapters 92-97
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 201
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 40
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 9
_Piano no Mori _Chapters 1-43
_Higanjima _Chapters 1-22
_Hanzai Koushinin _Chapters 1-8
_Wings of Vendemiaire _Chapters 1-8 (end)
_Bradherley's Coach _Chapters 1-8 (end)
_Glaucos_ Chapters 1-27
_Maken X Another_ Chapters 1-21 (end)
_Himizu_ Chapters 1-18


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

About to go catch up on KHR and Gantz.


----------



## valerian (May 8, 2009)

JJBA 88 - 110


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapters 29-30
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 240


----------



## Mori (May 8, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 240
One Piece - 301-330


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2009)

new naruto and bleach


----------



## GsG (May 8, 2009)

Naruto 446
Bleach 356
Dragon Ball 29-30
Zero no Tsukaima 4-5
Fairy Tail 6


----------



## RivFader (May 8, 2009)

Detroit Metal City 69
Naruto 446
Bleach 356


----------



## Gatagata (May 8, 2009)

Veritas chapter 33


----------



## BVB (May 8, 2009)

Veritas ch 33
Naruto ch446
Bleach ch356
Katekyou hitman reborn ch240


----------



## Hiroshi (May 8, 2009)

_Bleach _- Chapter 356
_Naruto _- Chapter 446
_Soul Eater_ - Chapters 46-60


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2009)

Shamo, first chapters.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.356)
_FateKaleid Liner PRISMA Illya 2wei/2nd Period_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.219)
_K-On!_ (Ch.14-21)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.240)
_Naruto_ (Ch.446)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.13)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.43)


----------



## TadloS (May 8, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 36
Blazer Drive chapters 2-3
Bleach chapter 356
Naruto chapter 446_


----------



## Aeon (May 8, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 356
*Naruto* Chapter 446
*Bakuman* Chapter 36
*Monster Hunter Orage* Chapter 02


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2009)

Naruto 446
Bleach 356
Bakuman 36
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 240
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 38
Housin Engi 107-108
Pretty Face 17-18
Kekkaishi 60-70
Rave 73-74
Asu no Yoichi 22-23
Hayate the Combat Butler 62-63


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 55
Zero no Tsukaima 6-8
Fairy Tail 7-10
Vagabond 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (May 9, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 351-359
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapters 1-5
_Bleach_ Chapter 356
_Naruto _Chapter 446
_Veritas _Chapter 33
_1/2 Ouji _Chapter 26
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 19
_Eden _Chapter 108
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 43
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 240
_The Ravages of Times _Chapters 202 and 203
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 108
_Osen _Chapters 1 and 2
_Deus Ex Machina _Chapters 1-6
_San Gatsu no Lion_ Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## BVB (May 9, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 ch.329
to-LOVE-ru ch.148
Psyren ch.70
Bakuman ch.36


----------



## GsG (May 9, 2009)

To Love-Ru 147
Vagabond 3-5
Negima!? Neo 29
666 Satan 1-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.36)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.328)
_Psyren_ (Ch.69)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.147)


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2009)

*Code: Breaker* Chapter 41


----------



## Legend (May 9, 2009)

One Piece 541
 Bleach 356
 Naruto 446
 To-LOVE-ru 147
 Princess Lucia 1
 Oniichan Control 1


----------



## Hiroshi (May 9, 2009)

_Veritas_: Chapter 15 - 33
_Eyeshield 21:_ Chapters 1 - 15


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 9, 2009)

*Yesterday*
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!: 240
Mx0: 76-99
Naruto: 446
Bleach: 356

*Today*
Pokemon Special: 1-22(re-read)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 9, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 328
To-LOVE-Ru 147
Psyren 69
Pretty Face 19-22
Housin Engi 109-110
Hayate the Combat Butler 64-65
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 21-22
Kekkaishi 71-72
The World God Only Knows 6-7
Detective Conan 470-474
Rave 75-76
Mahou Sensei Negima! 17-18
World Embryo 9-10
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 9-10


----------



## Tomasso (May 10, 2009)

One Piece 541
Bleach 356
Naruto 446
Code Breaker 41
To-LOVE-Ru 147
Psyren 69
Bakuman 36
Kurohime 38 
Kimi no Iru Machi 43


----------



## halfhearted (May 10, 2009)

_Bakuman _Chapter 36
_Umi no Misaki _Chapter 41
_San Gatsu no Lion_ Chapters 3-6
_Medaka Box_ (oneshot)
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 328
_Kurohime _Chapter 38
_Psyren _Chapter 69
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 20
_The Ravages of Time _Chapter 204
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 109
_Doctor Du Ming_ Chapter 1
_Kuudanshi _Chapter 1
_Beta!! _(oneshot)
_SiNNa 1905_ Chapters 1-19 (end)
_War Front: Spike Hills _Chapters 1-3


----------



## BVB (May 10, 2009)

Beelzebub ch.11


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 10, 2009)

Naruto 446
Bleach 356
Vampire Knight 21-25


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 10, 2009)

Naruto 446.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 10, 2009)

Rosario to Vampire II 19 chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.23)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.27-28)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.41)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.1-11)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.53-62)


----------



## TadloS (May 10, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 11
Blazer Drive chapter 4
K-ON! chapters 14-22
Psyren chapter 69
Rosario + Vampire II chapter 19_


----------



## Tomasso (May 10, 2009)

Honey Hunt 19
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! 32


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2009)

Rosario + Vampire II chapter 19
Naruto chapter 446
Kyoukai no Rinne chapter 1 and 2


----------



## ナルヒナ (May 10, 2009)

Ares 22-122.


----------



## laly (May 10, 2009)

One Piece 1-8.. My sister bought me the first volume in spanish


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 10, 2009)

Pokemon Special: 23-97(re-read); 98-103
Yozakura Quartet: 1-2


----------



## GsG (May 11, 2009)

Karin 01-04
Tora Dora 17


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2009)

Blust! (One-shot)
Beelzebub 11
Rosario + Vampire Season II 19
Toriko 48
Pretty Face 23-24
Housin Engi 111-112
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 23-24
Kekkaishi 73-74
The World God Only Knows 8-10
Zettai Karen Children 1-2
Hyde and Closer 1
Detective Conan 475-478
Magic Kaito 1-2
Rave 77-78
Mahou Sensei Negima! 19-20
World Embryo 11-12
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 11-12
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (May 11, 2009)

_War Front: Spike Hills_ Chapters 4-11
_Ikigami _Chapters 1-3
_One Day_ (oneshot)


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Naruto 446      .


----------



## Major (May 11, 2009)

Gantz 298
Bleach 356
Wild Adapter 48


----------



## BVB (May 11, 2009)

Toriko ch.1-48


----------



## Sasuke (May 11, 2009)

Tough 265-274.


----------



## TadloS (May 11, 2009)

_Blazer Drive chapters 4-5_


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_: Chapters 16 - 32

[edit]
_Fullmetal Alchemist_: Chapter 95


----------



## firefist (May 11, 2009)

Pokemon Adventures/ Pokespecial Manga Vol. 1-2 (re-read)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.24)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.131)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.63-82)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 11, 2009)

Shaman King KangZengBang 291
Pretty Face 25-40
Housin Engi 113-124
Hayate the Combat Butler 66-67
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 25-26
Kekkaishi 75-76
The World God Only Knows 11
Hyde and Closer 2-3
Rave 79-80
Mahou Sensei Negima! 21-22
World Embryo 13-14
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 13
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 3-4
Full Metal Alchemist 95


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 12, 2009)

Kannazuki no Miko: 1-14 (Why did I read this? )
Code Geass: Suzaku of the Counterattack: 1
Fullmetal Alchemist: 95
Akazukin Eliza: oneshot (I have no idea how I've ended up following so much of Kano's work...)
Bleach: 148 (re-read)


----------



## halfhearted (May 12, 2009)

_Monk! _Chapter 3
_Blade of the Immortal _Chapter 136
_Gekkoh _Chapter 24
_Honey Hunt_ Chapter 19
_1/2 Ouji_ Chapter 27
_Aiki _Chapter 46
_Alive _Chapters 47 and 48
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 11
_Deka Wanko _Chapter 8
_Doctor Du Ming_ Chapter 2
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 110
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 64 and 65
_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally_ Chapters 13-16
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 95
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapter 13
_The Ravages of Time _Chapter 205
_Spray King_ Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## narutokungames (May 12, 2009)

Naruto


----------



## SPN (May 12, 2009)

FMA 95... I checked and it wasn't up, passed out on my bed for like an hour, and then it it was up... What a great day.


----------



## Aeon (May 12, 2009)

*Sailor Moon* Chapter 01
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 95
*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapters 13-14


----------



## Legend (May 12, 2009)

Code Geass - Nightmare Of Nunnally  Chapters 13-16


----------



## GsG (May 12, 2009)

Karin 05-08
Full Metal Alchemist 95
Dragon Ball 31


----------



## Gabe (May 12, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 95
Haru Yo Koi 93-94
code geass chapter 11


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.7)
_Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.13-16)


----------



## RivFader (May 12, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 95
Saint Young Men 6
Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally 13-16


----------



## Peter (May 12, 2009)

Gantz - 08

Psyren - 24

TTGL - 08


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2009)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 336


----------



## Thelonious (May 12, 2009)

Gantz 298.


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 12, 2009)

Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally: 13-16
Pokemon Special: 104-121


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 12, 2009)

Medaka Box 1
Nurarihyon no Mago 57
Pretty Face 41-52
Housin Engi 125-135
Hayate the Combat Butler 68-69
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 27-28
Kekkaishi 77-78
The World God Only Knows 12-13
Zettai Karen Children 3-4
Hyde and Closer 4-5
Detective Conan 479-480
Magic Kaito 3-4
Rave 81-83
Mahou Sensei Negima! 23-26
Fairy Tail 134
World Embryo 15-16
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 13-14
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 5-6
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann: Gurren Gakuen-Hen 5-6


----------



## Aeon (May 13, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 134
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 31
*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapters 15-16
*Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion* Chapters 01-02


----------



## halfhearted (May 13, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 360-369
_Baptist_ Chapter 1
_Gakkou Hotel_ Chapter 1
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 20
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 4
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 336
_Liar Game _Chapter 71
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 7
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 111
_Saint Young Men_ Chapter 6
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 57
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 44
_Haruyuki Bus_ Chapters 1-5
_7 Seeds_ Chapters 1-19


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2009)

naruto 134-145


----------



## GsG (May 13, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 250
Zettai Karen Children 001-003
Sekirei 01-02


----------



## Major (May 13, 2009)

Samurai Champloo
Totatlly Captivated Doujin


----------



## BVB (May 13, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi ch.44
Worst ch.80
Fairy Tail ch.134
Mysterious Girlfriend X ch.34


----------



## Tomasso (May 13, 2009)

Fairy Tail 134 
Kimi no Iru Machi 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2009)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.134)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.336)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.44)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.50)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 13, 2009)

fairy tail 134
negima 250
hsd kenichi vol 16-29


----------



## Gabe (May 13, 2009)

bleach 357


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 13, 2009)

Pokemon Special: 122-154
One Piece: 5, 357-359 (re-read)
Bleach: 357


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 13, 2009)

Bleach 357
Housin Engi 136-152
Hayate the Combat Butler 70-71
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 29-30
Kekkaishi 79-80
The World God Only Knows 14-15
Zettai Karen Children 5-6
Hyde and Closer 6
Detective Conan 481-483
Magic Kaito 5-6
Rave 84-85
Mahou Sensei Negima! 27-28
World Embryo 17-18
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 15-16
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 7-8


----------



## halfhearted (May 14, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 370-379
_Diamond Life_ Chapter 1
_7 Seeds _Chapters 20-41
_Hana to Akuma _Chapters 0-25
_Area no Kishi _Chapters 1-25
_Faster Than a Kiss_ Chapters 0-5
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 214
_The Ravages of Time _Chapter 206
_KissxSis _Chapter 24
_Hotaru no Hikari _Chapters 1-6
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 134
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 220
_Mysterious Girlfriend X _Chapter 34
_Shina Dark _Chapter 20
_1/2 Ouji _Chapter 28
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 116
_Agharta_ Chapters 67-69
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 250


----------



## GsG (May 14, 2009)

Karin 09-16
Bleach 357
Zettai Karen Children 004-006
Sekirei 03-04


----------



## Major (May 14, 2009)

Houkaku Men's Harem ch 4 
Wild Adapter ch 47 - 50
Full Metal Alchemist, I've fallen behind so badly


----------



## Mori (May 14, 2009)

One Piece - 425-450
Until Death Do Us Part - 42-58


----------



## Hiroshi (May 14, 2009)

_Bleach: _Chapter 357
_Eyeshield 21: _Chapters 33-50


----------



## KazeYama (May 14, 2009)

I'm reading rave master right now. It surprises me how bad Mashima's art was back when he was first making it.


----------



## Atsuro (May 14, 2009)

Defense Devil


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.357)
_Choi Hime_ (Ch.1)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.24)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.6)
_Mon Seul_ (Ch.5 and Omake)
_My Balls Special_ (Ch.3.5)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.45-46)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2009)

KissxSis Ch.24
Air Gear 241
OP 542
Veritas 34


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 14, 2009)

caught up through chapter 336 of kenichi


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 14, 2009)

Pokemon Special: 155-187
One Piece: 542


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2009)

One Piece 542
Sket Dance 88
Housin Engi 153-160
Defense Devil 5
Hayate the Combat Butler 72-73
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 31-32
Kekkaishi 81-82
The World God Only Knows 16-17
Zettai Karen Children 7-8
Hyde and Closer 7-8
Detective Conan 484-486
Magic Kaito 7-9
Rave 86-87
Mahou Sensei Negima! 29-30
World Embryo 19-20
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 17-18
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 9-10


----------



## halfhearted (May 15, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 380-389
_Hotaru no Hikari_ Chapters 7-18
_Her Majesty's Dog_ Chapters 1-20
_Trump!_ Chapter 5
_War Front: Spike Hills _Chapter 13
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 58
_My Barbaric Girlfriend _Chapters 45 and 46
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 113
_Air Gear_ Chapter 241
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 16
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 42
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 5
_Mononoke_ Chapter 5
_Saint Young Men _Chapter 7
_Toriko _Chapter 48
_One Piece_ Chapter 542
_Bleach _Chapter 357
_Coelacanth_ Chapters 1-8 (end)
_I'll _Chapters 1-47


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2009)

Sket Dance 88


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 357
*One Piece* Chapter 542
*Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion* Chapters 03-06


----------



## BVB (May 15, 2009)

One Piece ch.542
Naruto ch.447
Bleach ch.357
Veritas ch.34


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 15, 2009)

Bleach 357
Veritas 34


----------



## Thelonious (May 15, 2009)

Bleach 357
Naruto 447


----------



## Hiroshi (May 15, 2009)

_Naruto: _Chapter 447
_Soul Eater:_ Chapter 61
_Veritas:_ Chapter 34


----------



## Major (May 15, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach, still waiting to see which of the other manga's I read have updated


----------



## RivFader (May 15, 2009)

One Piece ch.542
Naruto ch.447
Bleach ch.357
Soul Eater ch.61


----------



## GsG (May 15, 2009)

One Piece 542
Naruto 447
K-ON! 23
Kannagi 01-02


----------



## JustPimpin (May 15, 2009)

I just read Naruto and Bleach. I am in the middle of reading D. Gray-Man chapter 2, and then I will catch up on Soul Eater(I think I'm 2 chapters behinD)


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku Wa Imouto_ (Ch.1-6)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.329)
_Koi Kaze_ (Ch.1-7)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.447)


----------



## TadloS (May 15, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 447
Bleach chapter 357
Soul Eater chapter 61
K-On! chapter 23_


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2009)

Naruto 447
Bakuman 37


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2009)

One Piece chapter 542
Naruto chapter 447
Bleach chapter 357
Soul Eater chapter 61


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 15, 2009)

Naruto 447.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2009)

Bakuman 37
Naruto 447
Eyeshield 21 329
Housin Engi 161-181
Hayate the Combat Butler 74-75
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 33-34
Kekkaishi 83-84
The World God Only Knows 18-19
Zettai Karen Children 9-11
Hyde and Closer 9-10
Magic Kaito 10-11
Rave 88-89
World Embryo 21-22
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 19-20
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 11-12
Soul Eater 61


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 16, 2009)

Pokemon Special: 188-198
Naruto: 447


----------



## halfhearted (May 16, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure _Chapters 390-400_
8mm _Chapters 1-6
_Soul Eater _Chapter 61
_Veritas _Chapter 34
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapter 114
_Naruto_ Chapter 447
_Acony_ Chapter 5
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 329
_Freesia _Chapters 56-59
_Negima?! Neo _Chapter 29
_Bakuman _Chapter 37
_Sing Yesterday For Me_ Chapters 28 and 29
_They, Too, Love _Chapters 0-15


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 447
*Bakuman* Chapter 37
*Soul Eater* Chapter 61
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 32
*Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion* Chapters 07-08
_*The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker - Link's Logbook*_ Chapter 01


----------



## GsG (May 16, 2009)

Dragon Ball 32
Nagasarete Airantou 56
Kannagi 03-04
Air 01-03
To Love-Ru 148


----------



## Waveblade (May 16, 2009)

Psyren 70
Beezelbub 12


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 16, 2009)

tlr 148 i think 
and kissxsis 1-7


----------



## MrCinos (May 16, 2009)

Aiki 19-46
Aiko Desho 10
Bakuman 37
Bartender 09
Beelzebub 12
Choi Hime 01
Evil Heart 01-05
Flags 01
Gintama 260
I am a Hero 01
Kyoukai no Rinne 01
Liar Game 72
Loose Relation Between Wizard and Apprentice 01
Ordinary±  01
Q and A 01
Shinwa Ponchi 01
Soul Eater 61
To-Love-Ru 148
Triage X 01
Veritas 34
Zero 03-04
Zettai Karen Children 114+omake


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 16, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Volume 1 & 2
To Love Ru Volume 4
School Rumble Volume 10


----------



## Kage (May 16, 2009)

at the moment just Berserk Vol 16


----------



## JustPimpin (May 16, 2009)

Soul Eater(the latest chapter, don't remember what number) and D.Gray-Man chapter 2(it's awesome!)


----------



## BVB (May 16, 2009)

Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 45
To-Love-Ru Chapter 148
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 241
Beelzebub Chapter 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Air Gear_ (Ch.240-241)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.37)
_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.7-12)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.241)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.45)
_Koi Kaze_ (Ch.8-22)
_Psyren_ (Ch.70)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.83-92)


----------



## TadloS (May 16, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 37
Beelzebub chapter 12
Psyren chapter 70
Kannagi chapter 31

+bonus novel
Volume 6 - The Wavering of Suzumiya Haruhi chapter 3 "Charmed at First Sight LOVER"_


----------



## Gabe (May 16, 2009)

Dragon Ball 32
Kyoukai no Rinne 3


----------



## Shai (May 16, 2009)

Beelzebub chapter 12


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2009)

Toriko 49
Katekyō Hitman Reborn! 241
Kuroko no Basket 20-21
Psyren 70
Beelzebub 12
Housin Engi 182-204
Konjiki no Gash Bell 243-253
Hayate the Combat Butler 76-77
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 35-36
Kekkaishi 85-86
The World God Only Knows 20-21
Zettai Karen Children 12-13
Hyde and Closer 11-12
Detective Conan 487-488
Magic Kaito 12-13
Rave 90-91
Mahou Sensei Negima! 31
World Embryo 23-24
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 21-22
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 13-16


----------



## Aeon (May 16, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 241


----------



## Nae'blis (May 17, 2009)

Vinland Saga ~ first ten or so chapters.


----------



## halfhearted (May 17, 2009)

_They, Too, Love_ Chapters 16-35 (end)


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 241


----------



## BVB (May 17, 2009)

Psyren chapter 70


----------



## GsG (May 17, 2009)

Akagi 24
Maken-ki 13-14
Bobobo-Bo bo-bobo 60
Zettai Karen Children 010-015
Koe De Oshigoto! 012


----------



## Tomasso (May 17, 2009)

To Love-Ru 148
Psyren 70
Kimi No Iru Machi 45
Code Breaker 42
Naruto 447
Bleach 357
One Piece 542
Zombie-Loan 35 - 36 
Bakuman 37
Soul Eater 61
Fairy Tail 134


----------



## Fran (May 17, 2009)

Koe De Oshigito 12


----------



## JustPimpin (May 17, 2009)

G.Gray-Man chapter 4... I'm getting there slowly


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.13-18)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.42)
_Koi Kaze_ (Ch.22-28)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.148)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.41-42)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Rampage (May 17, 2009)

Hajime no ippo!! -647


----------



## Thelonious (May 17, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 851.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya Episode G 76


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 17, 2009)

kissxsis 8-20


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 17, 2009)

Juushin Enbu 1
Kyoukai no Rinne 1


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

Akaboshi 1

tenjou tenge 124


----------



## halfhearted (May 18, 2009)

_Dan Doh!! _Chapters 1-24
_Koe de Oshigoto _Chapter 12
_Maken-Ki!_ Chapter 14
_07 Ghost _Chapters 36 and 37
_Tamago no Kimi _Chapter 6
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 27
_Psyren _Chapter 70
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero _Chapters 21-23
_Alive_ Chapter 49
_Ao no Exorcist _Chapter 2


----------



## Major (May 18, 2009)

My detective
Brother
Acid Flower
Berserk
Tsukiya
Asterisk


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 18, 2009)

tenjou tenge 123-124


----------



## BVB (May 18, 2009)

Koe de Oshigoto ch.12


----------



## GsG (May 18, 2009)

K-ON! 24
Zettai Karen Children 016-020
Air 04-08
Fairy Tail 010-015


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.25-28)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.132)
_Koi Kaze_ (Ch.29-35)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Hiroshi (May 18, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_: Chapters 50 - 67


----------



## TadloS (May 18, 2009)

_K-On! chapter 24_


----------



## Gabe (May 18, 2009)

akaboshi 1
airgear 242 raws
fairy tail 135


----------



## Jicksy (May 18, 2009)

nina jalhae 30
air gear 242
code breaker 42
fairy tail 135
kenichi 337
samurai deeper kyo volume 20


----------



## illmatic (May 18, 2009)

Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden (Ch.1)


----------



## Meztryn (May 18, 2009)

Law of Ueki Plus - latest two chapters, forgot the chapter #'s.

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi - latest chapter, forgot the ch.# on that one too, haha.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Tegami Bachi 27
Akaboshi 1
Sket Dance 89
Mahou Sensei Negima! 32-33
Fairy Tail 135
World Embryo 25-26
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 23-24
Juushin Enbu 2-3
Kyoukai no Rinne 2-3
Bamboo Blade 1


----------



## halfhearted (May 19, 2009)

_Beezlebub_ Chapter 12
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 11
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _Chapter 241
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapter 45
_Liar Game_ Chapter 72
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ Chapter 3
_xxxHOLIC _Chapter 181
_Wolf Guy _Chapter 5
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 207
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 116-120
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 59
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan _Chapter 44
_Akumetsu _Chapter 98
_Aiki _Chapter 47
_Eden_ Chapter 109
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapter 12
_Stigmata _Chapter 10
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 135
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 337
_My Balls_ Chapter 31
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 8
_Ai o Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero_ Chapters 24 and 25
_Ares_ Chapter 141
_Mimia Hime _Chapter 4
_Parfait Tic _Chapter 112
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles _Chapter 221


----------



## BVB (May 19, 2009)

Fairy tail ch.135
Parfait Tic ch.112
Akaboshi ch.1
Rookies ch.96-98


----------



## RivFader (May 19, 2009)

_Stray Little Devil_ Volumes 1 - 5
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 135


----------



## Aeon (May 19, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 135


----------



## GsG (May 19, 2009)

Minami-ke 58
Air 09-12
Natsume Yuujinchou 01-03
Dragon Ball 33


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 19, 2009)

vita sexualis 1-2


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2009)

Fairy tail 1-135



All nighter. I'm dead.


----------



## TadloS (May 19, 2009)

^This is madness. 

_Fairy Tail chapter 135
Shaman King chapters 1-2
_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku ni Natta Watashi_ (Ch.1-7)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.1-5)
_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.19-20)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.8)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.3)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.135)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.337)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.12)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.36)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.44)


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2009)

gantz 299
tenjou tenge 124
dragon ball 33


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 19, 2009)

Shaman King KangZengBang 292
Nurarihyon no Mago 58
Hayate the Combat Butler 78
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 37-38
Kekkaishi 87-88
The World God Only Knows 22-23
Zettai Karen Children 14-15
Hyde and Closer 13-14
Detective Conan 489-490
Magic Kaito 14-15
Rave 92
Mahou Sensei Negima! 34-35
World Embryo 27-30
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 25-26
Juushin Enbu 4-7
Bamboo Blade 2
K-On 0-2


----------



## Kaenboshi (May 20, 2009)

Pokemon Special: 201-205
One Piece: 477-485 (re-read)


----------



## halfhearted (May 20, 2009)

_Aquarian Age: Orion no Shounen_ Chapters 1-10
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 208
_Tegami Bachi _Chapter 27


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 20, 2009)

one piece 520


----------



## RivFader (May 20, 2009)

Berserk 304


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 20, 2009)

I read the first two chapters of this manwha called Jack Frost. I don't think it's going to get anything beyond slightly better then average, but its has vampires. Vampires


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.1)
_Boku ni Natta Watashi_ (Ch.8-10)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.251)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.19)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Hiroshi (May 20, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_: Chapters 68 - 74


----------



## Mori (May 20, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part - 59, 60


----------



## GsG (May 20, 2009)

Natsume Yuujinchou 04-06
Air 13-15
Cardcaptor Sakura 01-05


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 20, 2009)

Cross Game 1-150
Rinne 1-4
Faster than a kiss 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 20, 2009)

Medaka Box 2
Mahou Sensei Negima! 36-37
World Embryo 31-32
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 27-28
K-On 3-4


----------



## halfhearted (May 21, 2009)

_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 60
_Barajou no Kiss _Chapter 5
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 58
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 121
_Mahou Sensei Negima _Chapter 251
_Gantz_ Chapter 299
_Berserk _Chapter 304
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapter 13
_One Outs_ Chapters 8 and 9


----------



## Aeon (May 21, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 42


----------



## H4y4to G0kud3ra (May 21, 2009)

Zombie Loan chapter 11

ya thats all...fuh umm for today


----------



## Gabe (May 21, 2009)

trinity blood 46
air gear 242


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2009)

*Today:* 

_Air Gear_ (Ch.242)
_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.2)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## BVB (May 21, 2009)

Skip Beat Chapter 140


----------



## stardust (May 21, 2009)

*Tsubasa RESERVoir CHRoNiCLE* chp. 221
*Mousou Shoujo Otaku-kei* chp. 16 - 21
*Natsume Yuujinchou* chp. 11 - 13


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2009)

Kyoukai no Rinne 4
Defense Devil 6
Hayate the Combat Butler 79
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 39-40
Kekkaishi 89-90
The World God Only Knows 24-25
Zettai Karen Children 16-17
Hyde and Closer 15-16
Detective Conan 491
Magic Kaito 16-17
Rave 93-94
Mahou Sensei Negima! 38-39
World Embryo 33-36
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 29-30
K-On 5-6
Bamboo Blade 3-4


----------



## Aeon (May 22, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 543


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 22, 2009)

Medaka box 1-02


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2009)

Kyoukai no Rinne 4
naruto 448


----------



## halfhearted (May 22, 2009)

_Nina Jalhae _Chapters 1-30
_Ubel Blatt _Chapter 68
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 6
_Air Gear _Chapter 242 
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 33
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 222
_Kisu Yori mo Hayaku_ Chapter 6
_The Ravages of Time _Chapter 209
_Ace of the Diamond_ Chapters 1-13
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 45
_One Piece_ Chapter 543
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 140
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 210
_Hoop Men_ Chapters 1-6


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura 06-10
Naruto 448
One piece 543


----------



## BVB (May 22, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 543
Naruto Chapter 448
Bleach Chapter 358
Bakuman Chapter 38


----------



## Berry (May 22, 2009)

One Piece chapter 543

(Since last week) Vagabond chapters 1 - 21


----------



## Sasuke (May 22, 2009)

Aiki 1-7

Ravages of Time 1-11


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 22, 2009)

veritas 35


----------



## Mai♥ (May 22, 2009)

Bakuman 38
Bleach 358
Naruto 448
Liar Game 73


----------



## Romanticide (May 22, 2009)

Bleach 358
Naruto 448


----------



## Tempproxy (May 22, 2009)

One piece.
Naruto.
Bleach.
Veritas.
reread of D-grayman.

And anxiously awaiting Psyren.


----------



## TadloS (May 22, 2009)

_Naruto 448
Bleach 358
Bakuman 38_


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 22, 2009)

Naruto 448.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2009)

Today:

Bakuman (Ch.38)
Bleach (Ch.358)
Boku ni Natta Watashi (Ch.11-14)
Eyeshield21 (Ch.330)
Hourou Musuko (Ch.26-49)
Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu (Ch.23-24)
Medaka Box (Ch.2)
Naruto (Ch.448)
Triage X (Ch.1)
Umi no Misaki (Ch.43)
Yankee kun to Megane chan (Ch.45)
Zettai Karen Children (Ch.93-102)


----------



## Gabe (May 22, 2009)

Naruto 448
Bleach 358
Bakuman 38
Veritas 35
Trinity Blood 46
Air Gear 242


----------



## stardust (May 22, 2009)

*Yankee-kun to Megane-chan* chp. 45
*Saint Young Men* chp. 8
*Bakuman* chp. 38


----------



## Ukoku (May 22, 2009)

*Naruto* - 448
*Bleach* - 358
*Bakuman* - 38
*Eyeshield 21* - 330
*xxxHolic* - 182
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* - 242
*Saiyuki Gaiden* - 34


----------



## Cochise (May 22, 2009)

_Nina Jalhae 1-7
Triage X 1
Toriko 50 (chinese raw)
Veritas 35
Bleach 358
Naruto 448
xxxHolic 182
Bakuman 38_


----------



## Bluebeard (May 22, 2009)

I read the Shonen Trinity's newest chapters like I always do on Fridays.


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2009)

Naruto 448
Bleach 358
TRC
XXXholic
Psyren 71
Looked at Sket Dance Raw.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 22, 2009)

All the recent jump titles, although i only read bleach for the lulz (Hitsugaya pwns everything haha)

other than that, catching up with veritas and getting back into DOGS: Bullets and Carnage.

Seriously, DOGS is probably the prettiest manga i have ever seen, it seems so so underrated.


----------



## GsG (May 22, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura 011-015
Bleach 358
GTO 01-03


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2009)

One Piece 543
Bleach 358
Naruto 448
Bakuman 38
Eyeshield 330
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 242
Psyren 71
Zettai Karen Children 18-19
Hyde and Closer 17-18
Detective Conan 492-
Magic Kaito 18-19
Rave 95-96
Mahou Sensei Negima! 40-41
World Embryo 37-38
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 31-32
K-On 7-8
Bamboo Blade 5-6


----------



## halfhearted (May 23, 2009)

_Ilegenes -Kokuyou no Kiseki-_ Chapters 1-6
_Bokke-san_ Chapters 1-10
_Totally Captivated_ Chapters 1-49 (end)
_Blade of the Immortal _Chapter 137
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 123
_Liar Game_ Chapter 73
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 43
_Area no Kishi _Chapter 26
_Bleach_ Chapter 358
_Kisu mo Yori Hayaku_ Chapter 7
_Naruto_ Chapter 448
_Saint Young Men_ Chapter 8
_School Rumble Z _Chapter 8


----------



## Drunkenwhale (May 23, 2009)

The latest Bleach, Naruto, and One Piece in that order. (Best for last.)


----------



## Aeon (May 23, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 358
*Naruto* Chapter 448
*Bakuman* Chapter 38
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 242


----------



## TadloS (May 23, 2009)

_Psyren chapter 71
Shaman King chapters 3-12_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.6-10)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.133)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.50-57)
_K-On!_ (Ch.22-24)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch. 242)
_Psyren_ (Ch.71)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.149)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2009)

Medaka Box 3
To Love Ru 149
Magic Kaito 20-28
World Embryo 39-42
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 33-37


----------



## halfhearted (May 24, 2009)

_Bokke-san_ Chapters 11-18 (end)
_Tekken Chinmi _Chapters 1-15
_Kimi to Boku_ Chapters 1-8
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ Chapter 14
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 124 and 125
_Bloody Monday _Chapters 19-21
_Vampire Knight _Chapter 50
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapters 1-4
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 242
_Bakuman _Chapter 38
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 330
_Veritas_ Chapter 35
_The Ravages of Time _Chapters 211 and 212
_Psyren_ Chapter 71
_Undead_ Chapter 3
_xxxHOLIC _Chapter 182
_I'll _Chapters 48-56
_Eikawa School Wars_ Chapters 1-12 (end)
_Bungaku Shoujo to Shi ni Tagari no Douke_ Chapters 1-3
_Medaka Box_ Chapters 1-3
_Personant _(oneshot)


----------



## Aeon (May 24, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 43


----------



## BVB (May 24, 2009)

Special A ch.1-17


----------



## Gatagata (May 24, 2009)

Shaman King chapter 82-104


----------



## GsG (May 24, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura 016-020
Zettai Karen Children 015-025
School Rumble Z 7 - 8
To Love-Ru 149
Dragon Ball 34


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.43)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.22)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.58-71)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.49)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.37-38)
_My Balls_ (Ch.31)


----------



## TadloS (May 24, 2009)

_To Love-Ru chapters 1-13_


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 24, 2009)

Tegami Bachi 28
Kure-nai 1
The World God Only Knows 26-38
Code: Breaker 1-3
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 38-48
Kannagi 1-2
Akiba Romance! 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (May 25, 2009)

_Flags_ Chapter 1
_The Sacred Blacksmith_ Chapter 0
_A Midnight Opera_ Volume 1
_Sket Dance_ Chapters 88 and 89
_Gekkoh _Chapter 25
_Code Breaker _Chapter 43
_School Rumble Z _Chapter 10 (end)
_Alive _Chapter 50
_Deka Wanko _Chapter 9
_Undead_ Chapter 4
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 10
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 127
_Akuma no Ororon_ Chapters 1-10
_Atrocious Fairy Tales for Adults_ Chapters 1-5
_Auto Focus_ Chapters 0-9
_Babel _Chapter 1
_Boku to Miraiya no Natsu_ Chapter 1
_Brothers_ Chapter 1
_Doll Star_ Chapters 1-1.2
_Doctor wa Ijiwaru na Kiss de_ Chapters 1-4
_Dream Gold_ Chapter 1
_DVD _Chapters 1-6
_El-El _Chapters 1-6
_Era of Death _Chapters 1-4
_Family Complex_ Chapters 1-6 (end)
_Forever Honey_ (oneshot)
_Genkaku Picasso_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Go, Hiromi Go!_ Chapter 1
_I am a Hero_ Chapter 1
_Kamisama Game_ Chapter 1
_Kekkai Sensen _Chapters 0-2
_Keppeki Shounen Kanzen Soubi _Chapters 1-4
_Q&A_ Chapter 1
_Triage X _Chapter 1
_The Miyama-Uguisu Mansion Incident_ (oneshot)


----------



## Mider T (May 25, 2009)

Hayate the Combat Butler chapters 133-134
Zero no Tsukaima chapter 23
Detective Conan chapter 692
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann Yoko's Belly Button chapters 1-3
Beelzebub chapter 13
School Rumble Z chapters 7-8


----------



## Gabe (May 25, 2009)

Vampire Knight chapter 50

Dragon ball chapter 34

Tenjou Tenge 242


----------



## Aeon (May 25, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 257


----------



## louis (May 25, 2009)

Psyren chapters 6-71


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 25, 2009)

to love ru 148-149


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Special A ch.18-77
Beelzebub ch.13
Psyren ch.71
Hajime no Ippo ch.853


----------



## GsG (May 25, 2009)

School Rumble Z 9-10
Cardcaptor Sakura 021-025
Pastel 105


----------



## Marmite. (May 25, 2009)

_Naruto_ ch.446
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ ch.197


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.134)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.257)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.25)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.3)
_Pastel_ (Ch.105)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.1)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.46)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 25, 2009)

Sket Dance 90
Toriko 50
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 39
Kure-nai 2-16
Hayate the Combat Butler 80-82
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 41-45
Kekkaishi 91-92
Zettai Karen Children 20-22
The World God Only Knows 39
Hyde and Closer 19-20
Detective Conan 493
Rave 97-98
Mahou Sensei Negima! 42-46
Code: Breaker 4-5
K-On 9-10
Bamboo Blade 7-8
Kannagi 3-4


----------



## Aeon (May 26, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 34


----------



## halfhearted (May 26, 2009)

_Tegami Bachi _Chapter 28
_Aiki _Chapter 48


----------



## I (May 26, 2009)

Chibi Vampire 100 (I didn't get it from a website)


----------



## Zoidberg (May 26, 2009)

Today:

JJBA 112(Part 2)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 26, 2009)

beelzebub chapter 13.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 26, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 46
Kimi no Iru Machi 47
The World Only God Knows 39


----------



## BVB (May 26, 2009)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 338
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 46-47


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (May 26, 2009)

*Seikon No Qwaser 6-13

Seriously, I love this manga. Perverted and strange as it may be, it's still great. The 13th chapter was bordering on the hentai, but still. It kinda feels like the science of Fullmetal Alchemist + the theology of Hellsing + the tits of Battle Royale all rolled into one series. LoL. *


----------



## ninjaq (May 26, 2009)

Seikon No Qwaser ch.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cherry x Cherry_ (Ch.1)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.5)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.338)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.46-47)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Marmite. (May 26, 2009)

_Cardcaptor Sakura_ Ch.6
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ ch.198-200


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2009)

vagabond 270 raws
fairy tail 136


----------



## GsG (May 26, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura 026-035


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 26, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 59
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 186
Defense Devil 7
Hayate the Combat Butler 83-84
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 46-50
Code:Breaker 6-18
Fairy Tail 136
K-On 11-12


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 27, 2009)

Kanokon 19
Fairy Tail 136
Hayate no Gotoku 187


----------



## Kamioto Furin (May 27, 2009)

Bakuman 38.

Yeah. Just one. It rained and I had to look after our dogs.


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 136


----------



## halfhearted (May 27, 2009)

_Akumetsu _Chapter 99
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 257
_Mizuho Ambivalent _Chapter 4
_Halcyon Lunch_ Chapter 1
_Rookies_ Chapters 174 and 175
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 213
_Zombie Loan _Chapter 37
_Koro Koro Soushi _Chapters 1-21
_Unordinary Life_ Chapters 1-3
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 127-129
_Beezlebub _Chapter 13
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 49


----------



## Kiryuu (May 27, 2009)

Fairy Tail 136
Yankee Kun to Megane Chan 47
Kimi no Iru Machi 46-47
Kyou Koi Wo Hajimemasu 26
Animal Jungle 3
Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi 7
NANA 84


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 27, 2009)

Bakuman 35-37


----------



## Mai♥ (May 27, 2009)

Liar Game 74.


----------



## GsG (May 27, 2009)

Mirai Nikki 41
Dragon Ball 35
Vagabond 001-002
Mahou Sensei Negima 252
Lucky Star 23


----------



## BVB (May 27, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch.136
Vagabond ch.270


----------



## Fran (May 27, 2009)

Hajime No Ippo 300-456

Aoki's Look Away is THE FUNNIEST THING I'VE EVER READ   

God. My cheeks hurt. His expression is priceless.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cherry x Cherry_ (Ch.2-5)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.136)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.48)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.26)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Special 2)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.252)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.30)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.23)
_Shiroi Gekkou_ (Ch.1)
_Yankee kun to Megane chan_ (Ch.47)


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 35
*Monster Hunter Orage* Chapters 03-14 End
*Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion* Chapters 09-11


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 27, 2009)

defense devil 7
nura 59
yomerio choice 1-7


----------



## Kamioto Furin (May 27, 2009)

Prince of Tennis 020 - 021


----------



## UB3R (May 27, 2009)

OP 497-510 (im rereading it)


----------



## stardust (May 27, 2009)

*NANA* chp. 84 
*Yankee-kun to Megane-chan* chp. 47
*Mirai Nikki* chp. 41


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 27, 2009)

Hyde and Closer 21-22
Kannagi 5-6


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 28, 2009)

20th CB (Vol. 14)


----------



## Sen (May 28, 2009)

Uzumaki- All 20 chapters


----------



## halfhearted (May 28, 2009)

_Nabari no Ou_ Chapter 56
_Onsen de Aimashou_ Chapters 1-4
_Kokoro ni Hana wo Tabi_ Chapters 1-9
_Shuna no Tabi_ Chapters 1-6 (end)
_Hachimitsu no Hana_ Chapters 1-11
_Deus Ex Machina_ Chapter 7
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 59
_Vagabond_ Chapter 270
_Omamori Himari _Chapter 30
_Bartender_ Chapter 15
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 130-135
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 47
_Kimi no Iru Machi _Chapters 46-48
_Mizuho Ambivalent _Chapter 5
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapters 16-33
_Black God_ Chapter 59
_Hajime no Ippo _Chapters 852 and 853
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 136
_Liar Game_ Chapter 74
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 61
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 28
_Esprit _Chapter 1
_Alive_ Chapters 51 and 52
_Onani Master Kurosawa _Chapter 15
_Ares _Chapter 142
_Battle Angel Alita: Last Order _Chapter 82
_Defense Devil _Chapter 7
_Historie_ Chapter 54
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 39
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 338
_Mirai Nikki_ Chapter 41
_Kurohime _Chapter 39
_One Outs_ Chapters 10-12
_Rosario to Vampire II _Chapter 19
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 214


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

vagabond chap 270


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 28, 2009)

tenjo tenge chapter 124.

rin-ne chapters 2-4.


----------



## GsG (May 28, 2009)

Vagabond 003-004
Kanokon 19
Clannad 12
Zettai Karen Children 021-025


----------



## BVB (May 28, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 48


----------



## Mish (May 28, 2009)

Loveless 2


----------



## Ashiya (May 28, 2009)

Gantz Ch 299
Mei-Chan No Shitsuji Ch 1-5


----------



## Marmite. (May 28, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.7-11
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles ch.200-203


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

gantz 298-299


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2009)

Today:

_Boku ni Natta Watashi_ (Ch.15-16)
_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.21)
_Frogman_ (Ch.1)
_Prunus_ (Ch.3)
_Sasame Kikoto_ (Ch.1-12)


----------



## TadloS (May 28, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 136
K-On! chapter 25_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 28, 2009)

veritas 36


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 28, 2009)

one piece chapter 544.


----------



## Thelonious (May 28, 2009)

*Ichi the Killer* - _1 - 8_


----------



## SogeQueen (May 28, 2009)

One Piece 544
Hunter x Hunter 229-268. 
Thats the most I've ever read in a single day


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2009)

veritas 36
vagabond 270
akaboshi 2


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (May 28, 2009)

Ah! My Goddess 246


----------



## Eternal Pein (May 28, 2009)

Naruto 6 yeah i got bored and started to reread part 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2009)

Akaboshi 2
One Piece 544
Mahou Sensei Negima! 47-48
Hyde and Closer 23-24
Code:Breaker 19-21
K-On 13-14
Bamboo Blade 9-10


----------



## halfhearted (May 29, 2009)

_Dorohedoro_ Chapters 37 and 38
_Rebirth_ Chapters 1-37
_Dogs: Bullets and Carnage_ Chapters 1-40
_Triage X _Chapter 2


----------



## Aeon (May 29, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 449
*One Piece* Chapter 544


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 29, 2009)

bleach 359


----------



## GsG (May 29, 2009)

One Piece 544
Naruto 449
Bleach 359
Q and A 1
Tora Dora 18


----------



## JustPimpin (May 29, 2009)

New Bleach chapter
New Naruto Chapter
Chapter 4 and 5 of D.Gray-Man


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (May 29, 2009)

Naruto, chapter 449.


----------



## Tunafish (May 29, 2009)

_Naruto_ 449
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 243


----------



## Aeon (May 29, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 359
*Bakuman* Chapter 39
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 243


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2009)

Naruto 449
Bleach Chapter 359
Bakuman Chapter 39


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 544
Veritas Chapter 36
Naruto Chapter 449
Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapter 35
Bleach Chapter 359
Bakuman Chapter 39
Eyeshield 21 Chapter 331
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 243


----------



## Shai (May 29, 2009)

New Naruto, bleach and bakuman and sand chronicales volume 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.39)
_Bleach_ (Ch.359)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.331)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.135-136; 196)
_K-On!_ (Ch.25)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.40-41)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.47)
_Naruto_ (Ch.449)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.4)
_Sasame Kikoto_ (Ch.13-14)
_Shiroi Gekkou_ (Ch.2)


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 29, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles: 70~100
Bakuman 39
The new chapters for the trinity


----------



## TadloS (May 29, 2009)

_Naruto 449
Bleach 359
Drifters chapter 2
_


----------



## Marmite. (May 29, 2009)

_Cardcaptor Sakura_ Ch.12-15
_Bleach_ Ch.359


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2009)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 243
Naruto 449
Bleach 359
Bakuman 39
Eyeshield 21 331
Code:Breaker 22-23


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 29, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 544
Naruto Ch. 449
Eyeshield 21 Ch. 331


----------



## halfhearted (May 30, 2009)

_Naruto _Chapter 449
_Bokurano_ Chapters 1-50
_Bleach_ Chapter 359
_Monk! _Chapter 4
_My Barbaric Girlfriend _Chapter 47
_Faster Than a Kiss_ Chapter 8
_One Piece _Chapter 544
_Veritas _Chapter 36
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapter 6
_Ubel Blatt_ Chapter 69


----------



## DannyOcean (May 30, 2009)

Get Backers Vol. 28 and Get Backer Vol. 29


----------



## Fran (May 30, 2009)

Completely upto date with Hajime No Ippo 
Took me 3 days to get through the 850 or so chapters


----------



## Tempproxy (May 30, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Completely upto date with Hajime No Ippo
> *Took me 3 days to get through the 850 or so chapters*



:amazed:amazed:amazed Good gawddddddddd man no girlfriend/friends?


----------



## Waveblade (May 30, 2009)

Bleach and Naruto latest chapter.

Psyren and Beelzebub RAWS


----------



## Gatagata (May 30, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 544
Veritas Chapter 36
Naruto Chapter 449
Bleach Chapter 359


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.243)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.35)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.150)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 30, 2009)

eyeshield 329-330


----------



## TadloS (May 30, 2009)

Bakuman 39



Mattaru said:


> Completely upto date with Hajime No Ippo
> Took me 3 days to get through the 850 or so chapters



This is seriously madness.


----------



## Romanticide (May 30, 2009)

BLEACH 359
Naruto 449


----------



## Shiron (May 30, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 331
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ Chapters 211-243
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapters 200-221


----------



## Eternal Pein (May 30, 2009)

Naruto 9-10


----------



## Gecka (May 30, 2009)

all of them.


----------



## Balalaika (May 30, 2009)

Bleach, KHR, and OP


----------



## Marmite. (May 30, 2009)

_Cardcaptor Sakura_ Ch.16-20
_One Piece_ ch. 544


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2009)

To-Love-Ru 150
Belzebub 14
The World God Only Knows 40
Code:Breaker 24-35
K-On 15-16


----------



## halfhearted (May 31, 2009)

_Bokurano _Chapters 51-60
_Makuhari _Chapters 1-3
_My Street_ Chapters 1-5
_Excel Saga_ Chapters 1-30
_Level E_ Chapters 1-16


----------



## Randomaxe (May 31, 2009)

Naruto 449
Beezlebub 13-14
Bakuman 38-39
Gash Bell 48-53


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2009)

Beelzebub 14..


----------



## BVB (May 31, 2009)

Psyren Chapter 72
Beelzebub Chapter 14


----------



## S (May 31, 2009)

Tenjo Tengo Chapter 124 again.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Frogman_ (Ch.2)
_Harem Lodge_ (Ch.1)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.27)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.1)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.16)
_Psyren_ (Ch.72)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 31, 2009)

bleach chapter 359.

naruto chapter 449.


----------



## Marmite. (May 31, 2009)

Naruto 449.


----------



## GsG (May 31, 2009)

Zero no Tsukaima 08-15
Zettai Karen Children 026-035


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 31, 2009)

Psyren 72
The World God Only Knows 41-43
Mahou Sensei Negima! 49-50
Code:Breaker 36-40
K-On 17


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 1, 2009)

_M to N no Shouzou _Chapters 1-9
_Ludwig Kakumei _Chapters 1-16 (end)
_Blade of the Immortal _Chapter 138
_Boku wa Kisu de Uso o Tsuku_ Chapters 5-7 (end)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 48
_Bakuman_ Chapter 39
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 331
_Liar Game_ Chapter 75
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapters 40 and 41
_Karakuri Circus_ Chapters 78 and 79
_Agharta_ Chapters 70-72
_Alive_ Chapters 53 and 54
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 27
_Beezlebub _Chapter 14
_Doctor Du Ming_ Chapter 3
_Drifters _Chapter 2
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 243
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 6
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 35
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 130
_Toriko_ Chapter 50
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 138


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 258


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 1, 2009)

Drifters Chapter 2


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo ch.854


----------



## Kei (Jun 1, 2009)

Dazzle Manga Volume 9.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Densen Complex_ (Ch.4)
_Greed Packet Unlimited_ (Ch.1)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.3)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.258-259)
_Mon Seul Omake_ (Ch.3-4)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.8)
_The Law of Ueki Plus_ (Ch.46)


----------



## S (Jun 1, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami (Ch 1)


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2009)

Death Note (Ch. 2)
Kuroshitsuji (Ch. 33)


----------



## Balalaika (Jun 1, 2009)

Dogs: Bullets and Carnage 40


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 1, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.21-24


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 2, 2009)

Fairy Tail 137
Rave 101-102
Mahou Sensei Negima! 51-52
Code:Breaker 41-44
K-On 18-25


----------



## Mori (Jun 2, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part - 61


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 2, 2009)

_Shinobi Life_ Chapters 1-18
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _Chapter136
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 139-143
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 26
_Karakuri Circus_ Chapters 80 and 81
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 258
_Aiki _Chapter 49
_Hajimete no Aku _Chapter 18
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 5
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 43
_Luck Stealer_ Chapters 1-4


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 137
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 259


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 2, 2009)

Zetman volume 11 raw


----------



## stardust (Jun 2, 2009)

*Billy Bat* chp. 10


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Fairy Tail 137
Team Medical Dragon 50


----------



## LipLipDK (Jun 2, 2009)

Some chapters in berserk...


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 2, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_ - Chapters 89 - 110
_Veritas_ - Chapters 35-36


----------



## BVB (Jun 2, 2009)

Fairy Tail chapter 137
Onihime Vs Chapter 8
Worst Chapter 81
Ai Kora Chapter 91


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cherry x Cherry_ (Ch.6-8)
_Harem Lodge_ (Ch.2)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.339)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Mish (Jun 2, 2009)

Clannad, (dunno what chapter)


----------



## GsG (Jun 2, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 57
Kannagi 15-20
Onihime VS 01-03


----------



## Gabe (Jun 2, 2009)

gantz 300
fairy tail 137


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 2, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.25-29
To-LOVE-ru Ch.1-3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2009)

Toriko 51
Sket Dance 92
Kuroko no Basket 22-23
Hyde and Closer 25-26
Bamboo Blade 11-14
Kannagi 7-10


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 3, 2009)

_Mahou no te ni Notte_ Chapters 1-7 (end)
_Nanako Robin _Chapters 1-3
_Oresama Teacher _Chapters 1-10
_Kampfer _Chapter 3
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 144 and 145
_Hoop Men_ Chapter 10
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 10
_Akumetsu _Chapters 100 and 101
_Rappi Rangai _Chapter 21
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 137
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _Chapter 339
_K-On!_ Chapters 18-25
_Nadeshiko Club _Chapter 30
_Litchi Hikari Club_ Chapters 1 and 2
_NG Life_ Chapters 1-5
_Natsu no Arashi_ Chapters 1-10
_Olimpos_ Chapter 1
_Love Story Killed_ (oneshot)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 3, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 260


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 3, 2009)

Gantz 300
Tokko volume 1-3


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Zatch Bell 162-180


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 3, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 137.

claymore chapter 92.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.22)
_Chokotto Sister_ (Ch.42-70)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.137)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.73)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.260)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.253)


----------



## BVB (Jun 3, 2009)

Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden ch.2-3


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 3, 2009)

Vinland saga

just got to chap 21

This made me day


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 3, 2009)

To-LOVE-ru Ch.4-8 
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.30


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2009)

Air Gear 243
Claymore 92
Akaboshi 3


----------



## Shiron (Jun 3, 2009)

_Bakuman_ Chapters 7-39


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 3, 2009)

Claymore 92
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 40 ; 48-53
Defense Devil 8
Kyoukai no Rinne 5


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 4, 2009)

_The Bodyguard of Mahiru _Chapter 1
_Lion Maru G_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Nocturne_ Chapter 0
_I Am an Alien. I Have a Question._ Chapter 1
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 218-224
_Family Compo_ Chapters 1-50


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 4, 2009)

Claymore 92
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 40
Mahou Sensei Negima! 253


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 4, 2009)

claymore 92


----------



## BVB (Jun 4, 2009)

vagabond ch.271


----------



## Fran (Jun 4, 2009)

Claymore 92

 Freaking Epic


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2009)

Vagabond ch.271


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.243)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.9)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.5)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.1-8)
_Kimagure Orange Road_ (Vol.17-18/END)
_Sasame Kikoto_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 4, 2009)

To-LOVE-ru Ch.9-10


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 4, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_: Chapters 111-132


----------



## GsG (Jun 4, 2009)

Zettai Karen Children 036-040
Onihime VS 04-06


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2009)

veritas 37
dragon ball 37


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2009)

Tegami Bachi 29
Akaboshi 3
Nurarihyon no Mago 60
The World God Only Knows 44


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 5, 2009)

_Family Compo _Chapters 51-66


----------



## Aeon (Jun 5, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 36


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

veritas 36


----------



## Gatagata (Jun 5, 2009)

Veritas 37
Dragon Ball 36
Akaboshi 3


----------



## Gatagata (Jun 5, 2009)

One Piece 545


----------



## Sen (Jun 5, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist- Chapter 15


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2009)

naruto 450
bleach 360
bakuman 40


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2009)

Veritas Chapter 37
Blazer Drive Chapter 15
Bleach Chapter 360
Naruto Chapter 450
One Piece Chapter 545


----------



## Ashiya (Jun 5, 2009)

Naruto Ch 450 
Bleach Ch 360 
Kampfer Ch 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2009)

*Today:*
_
Bleach_ (Ch.360)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.47)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.4)
_Naruto_ (Ch.450)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.16)
_SPAS-PA_ (Ch.1-12)


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 5, 2009)

Toradora 1-18
BLEACH 360
Naruto 450


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

bleach 360 and naruto 450


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 5, 2009)

Bleach Ch.360


----------



## The Integral (Jun 5, 2009)

One Piece 545


----------



## GsG (Jun 5, 2009)

Naruto 450
Bleach 360
One Piece 545
To Love-Ru 151


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2009)

One Piece 545
Naruto 450
Bleach 460
To Love Ru 151
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 244
Shin Prince of Tennis 6-7
Bakuman 40
Eyeshield 21 332
Hayate the Combat Butler 85
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 51-52
Kekkaishi 93-94
Zettai Karen Children 23-24
Hyde and Closer 27-28
Code:Breaker 45
Blazer Drive 15


----------



## Aeon (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 360
*Naruto* Chapter 450
*Bakuman* Chapter 40
*One Piece* Chapter 545
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 44-45
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 244


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 6, 2009)

_Lion Maru G _Chapter 3
_Holy Glory_ Chapter 4 (end)
_Until Death Do Us Part _Chapter 62
_Holyland _Chapter 46
_Princess Lucia_ Chapter 2
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 29
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 44
_Gantz _Chapter 300
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Nana to Kaoru _Chapter 17
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 259
_Naruto _Chapter 450


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

bakuman 40
to love ru 151


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2009)

Bakuman Chapter 40
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 244
Eyeshield 21 Chapter 332
New Prince Of Tennis Chapter 6 - 7
To-Love-Ru Chapter 151
Beelzebub Chapter 15
Psyren Chapter 73
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.40)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.45)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.6)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.332)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.244)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.49)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.6-7)
_Psyren_ (Ch.73)
_SPAS-PA_ (Ch.13-18)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.151)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 6, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 15
Psyren chapter 73
Claymore chapter 92_


----------



## Heero (Jun 6, 2009)

Psyren - 73

Mahou Sensei Negima! - 7-13


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 6, 2009)

One Piece Ch.545


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 6, 2009)

psyren 1-4


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2009)

Psyren 73
Beelzebub 15
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 53-57
Kekkaishi 95-100
Zettai Karen Children 25-29


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 7, 2009)

_Kurogane no Linebarrel_ Chapter 28
_Trump! _Chapter 6
_Sket Dance _Chapter 91
_Hana Yori Dango_ Volume 1
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 253
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 3
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 137
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 11
_Bokurano_ Chapters 63 and 64
_Zettai Karen Children _Chapters 146-151
_Kampfer _Chapter 4
_One Outs_ Chapters 13-17
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapter 16
_Air Gear _Chapter 244
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn _Chapter 244
_Bakuman_ Chapter 40
_Black God_ Chapter 60
_Code Breaker _Chapter 45
_Eyeshield 21_ Chapter 332
_New Prince of Tennis _Chapters 6 and 7
_Kurohime _Chapter 40
_Psyren _Chapter 73
_Natsu no Arashi _Chapter 11
_Veritas_ Chapter 37
_XBlade_ Chapter 19
_Nurarihyon no Mago _Chapter 60
_One Piece _Chapter 545
_Claymore _Chapter 92
_Bleach_ Chapter 360
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 9
_Toriko_ Chapter 51
_Nina JalHae_ Chapters 31 and 32
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 15
_Defense Devil _Chapter 8
_Kekkaishi _Chapter 260
_Liar Game_ Chapter 76
_Loveless_ Chapter 77
_No Bra_ Chapter 21
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 225-227
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 44
_Onihime VS _Chapter 8


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker - Link's Logbook* Chapters 02-03


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

black cat chaps 170-180


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2009)

akaboshi 4
naruto 450


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Brocon_ (Ch.1)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.40-41)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 7, 2009)

*The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker - Link's Logbook* Chapters 04-08 End


----------



## BVB (Jun 7, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo ch.855


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 7, 2009)

one piece 540-542


----------



## GsG (Jun 7, 2009)

Medaka Box 4
Nagasarete Airantou 58
Hidamari Sketch 01-08


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 7, 2009)

Naruto Ch.450
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.31-35


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 7, 2009)

Toriko 52
Medaka Box 4
Shaman King Kang Zeng Bang 293
Akaboshi 4
Hayate the Combat Butler 86
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 58-63
Kekkaishi 101-105
Zettai Karen Children 30-35
Hyde and Closer 29-34
Rave 103-107


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 8, 2009)

bleach 350   
to-love-ru 151


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 8, 2009)

Umi no Misaki 44
KissxSis 25
No Bra 1-21


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 8, 2009)

_Gekkoh_ Chapter 27
_Ah! My Goddess_ Chapter 247
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 151-153
_Hana Yori Dango_ Volumes 2-14


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 8, 2009)

Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou


----------



## Satsuki (Jun 8, 2009)

_Helen ESP_ chap. 1 & 2


----------



## Shiron (Jun 8, 2009)

Today:
_Fairy Tail_ Chapters 103-137

In the past couple days as a whole:
_Rave_ Chapters 98-224
_Fairy Tail_ Chapters 1-137
and the latest chapters of Reborn, Naruto, Bakuman, and Eyeshiled 21.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2009)

*Today:*


_Fate Kaleid Illya_ (Ch.5-6)
_FateKaleid PRISMA Illya 2wei_ (Ch.2)
_Gretel_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.137)
_Mousou Shoujo Otakukei_ (Ch.00-07)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.74)
_SPAS-PA_ (Ch.19-20)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.44)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.99-108)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 8, 2009)

air gear 244 raw
gto shonan 14 days 1 raw


----------



## Vyse (Jun 8, 2009)

gto shonan 14 days 1 

and the latest Naruto, whatever number that is


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 8, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.36-37


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jun 8, 2009)

the last volume of dragon ball


----------



## GsG (Jun 8, 2009)

Hidamari Sketch 09-36


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 8, 2009)

The World God Only Knows 45
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 64-68
Kekkaishi 106-110
Zettai Karen Children 36-40
Fairy Tail 138


----------



## Aeon (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 138
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 37


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 9, 2009)

_Hana Yori Dango_ Volumes 15-30
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 4
_Ah! Itoshi no Banchousama_ Chapter 10
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero_ Chapters 21-26
_Aiki _Chapters 50 and 51
_Akumetsu _Chapters 102 and 103
_Ao no Exorcist _Chapter 3
_Area no Kishi _Chapters 28-30
_Cafe Occult _Chapter 12
_Black God _Chapter 60
_Dolls_ Chapter 15
_Fairy Tail _Chapter 138


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

black god 58-60 chapter


----------



## BVB (Jun 9, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 138
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 340


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 9, 2009)

air gear 244


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.226-227)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.340)
_Mousou Shoujo Otakukei_ (Ch.8-15)
_No Bra_ (Ch.21)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.4)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Special 1)


----------



## GsG (Jun 9, 2009)

Medaka Box 5
Bamboo Blade B 1-3
Wolf and Spice 1-9
Dragon Ball 37


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 9, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.1-3
Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.38


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2009)

fairy tails 138
trinity blood 47
air gear 244
dragon ball 37


----------



## Shiron (Jun 9, 2009)

_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 138
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle_ Chapter 222
_Detective Conan_ Chapters 211-258


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 9, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 340
Medaka Box 1-5 + One Shot
Onidere 1-4
Hayate the Combat Butler 226-227
Fairy Tail 138
Wolf and Spice 08-09


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 10, 2009)

_Hana Yori Dango_ Volumes 31-36 (end)
_Hikaru no Go_ Chapters 1-100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_After School Nightmare_ (Ch.29-32)
_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.3)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.7)
_Frogman_ (Ch.3)
_Gretel_ (Ch.3-5)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.261)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.25)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.28)
_Mousou Shoujo Otakukei_ (Ch.16-23)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 10, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.4-7


----------



## GsG (Jun 10, 2009)

Hidamari Sketch 37
Hajimete no Aku 1-6


----------



## Shiron (Jun 10, 2009)

_Detective Conan_ Chapters 259-295


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 10, 2009)

_Bakuman_ 40
_Detective Conan_ 102-104
_Prince of Tennis_ 24-25


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 11, 2009)

_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 154-157
_Hikaru no Go_ Chapters 101-189 (end)
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 51
_KissxSis_ Chapter 25
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 21
_One Outs_ Chapter 18
_Mozart Doesn't Sing Lullabies_ Chapter 13
_Frogman_ Chapters 1-3
_Esprit_ Chapter 2
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 49
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 44
_Air Gear_ Chapter 244
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 340
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 141
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapters  9-11
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 29
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle_ Chapter 222
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 63
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 855
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 5
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ Chapter 6
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 34
_Aiki_ Chapter 52
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 20
_Ice Revolution_ Chapters 6 and 7
_Nephilim John_ Chapter 4
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 186
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapter 10
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 228-230
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 45
_Piano no Mori_ Chapter 44


----------



## Mori (Jun 11, 2009)

Shaman King - 293, 294
Until Death Do Us Part - 63, 64


----------



## BVB (Jun 11, 2009)

Vagabond Chapter 272
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 50
One Piece Chapter 546


----------



## krome (Jun 11, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji 33
Death Note 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.244)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.225)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.50)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.4-5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

kenichi 340


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 11, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.39-40 
20th Century Boys Ch.8-10


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 11, 2009)

veritas 38


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 11, 2009)

_Veritas:_ Chapters 37 - 38
_Naruto:_ Chapter 450
_Bleach:_ Chapter 360
_Eyeshield 21:_ Chapters 167 - 170
_New Prince of Tennis:_ Chapters 6 - 7


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2009)

Veritas 38
FMA 96
Vagabond 272


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 12, 2009)

_Berserk_ Chapter 305
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 64
_Kekkashi_ Chapter 261
_Chou yo Hana yo_ Chapters 26 and 27
_Aiki_ Chapter 53
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapter 14
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 46
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 158 and 
_Ai-Ren_ Chapters 1-43 (end)
_Zetman_ Chapters 1-30


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 546
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 261-262
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.1)
_Bleach_ (Ch.361)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.145)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.262)
_Naruto_ (Ch.451)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 12, 2009)

naruto 451
bleach 361


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 12, 2009)

Naruto 451.


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 12, 2009)

_Naruto_: Chapter 451
_Bleach_: Chapter 361
_Fullmetal Alchemist:_ Chapter 96
_Soul Eater (RAW):_ Chapter 62
_Eyeshield 21:_ Chapters 172 - 200


----------



## TadloS (Jun 12, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 451
Bleach chapter 361
Alive chapters 1-10 (Completed)
Alive - The Final Evolution chapters 1-3_


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 12, 2009)

Bleach Ch.361


----------



## Aeon (Jun 12, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 361
*Naruto* Chapter 451
*Bakuman* Chapter 41
*Soul Eater* Chapter 62
*Rave Master* Chapter 225
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 245


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 12, 2009)

new Toloveru.


----------



## dr.lol (Jun 12, 2009)

Bleach 361
Naruto 451
Bakuman 41
To Love-ru 152


----------



## Shiron (Jun 12, 2009)

_Detective Conan_ Chapters 296-360
_Naruto_ Chapter 451
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 62
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 96
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 245
_Bakuman_ Chapter 41


----------



## Mori (Jun 13, 2009)

Soul Eater - 62
Naruto - 451


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 13, 2009)

_Zetman_ Chapters 31-110
_Artist Acro_ Chapter 3
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 49
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 50
_Bleach_ Chapter 361
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 6
_Vagabond_ Chapter 272
_Q and A_ Chapter 2
_Usagi Drop_ Chapter 15
_Aiki_ Chapter 54
_One Piece_ Chapter 546
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 159 and 160
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 262
_Naruto_ Chapter 451
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 104 and 105
_Veritas_ Chapter 38


----------



## KohZa (Jun 13, 2009)

One Piece 546
Naruto 451 
Bleach 361 
Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 96
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 245


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 13, 2009)

Vagabond 1-56


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 13, 2009)

GTO shonan 14 days chap 1


----------



## Legend (Jun 13, 2009)

To-Love-Ru Chapter 152
Soul Eater Chapter 62
Bleach Chapter 361
One Piece Chapter 546
Naruto Chapter 451


----------



## Jayka (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm rereading FMA at the moment. Today I read chapters 22-31.
I also started reading Nana (chapters 1-2).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_After School Nightmare_ (Ch.33-39)
_Eyeshield21_ (Ch.333) 
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.146)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.245)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.37-38)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.152)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.1)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 13, 2009)

Vagabond 57-90


----------



## TadloS (Jun 13, 2009)

_Alive - The Final Evolution chapters 4-6
Beelzezub chapter 16
Bakuman chapter 41
Soul Eater chapter 62_


----------



## GsG (Jun 13, 2009)

One Piece 546
Naruto 451
Bleach 361
To Love-Ru 152
Bamboo Blade B 4-5
Medaka Box 6


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nana chapter 84 and reread Naruto chapter 451.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 13, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 546


----------



## Nicola (Jun 13, 2009)

to-LOVE-ru Chapter 152
Soul Eater Chapter 62


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 13, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 - 333
Soul Eater - 62
Shaman King - 295
Detective Conan - 695


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 14, 2009)

_Soul Eater_ Chapter 62


----------



## Aeon (Jun 14, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 46
*Rave Master* Chapters 226-227
*Code Geass - Lelouch of the Rebellion* Chapters 12-13


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Soul Eater 47 to 62


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 14, 2009)

to Love-Ru 152


----------



## Shiron (Jun 14, 2009)

Yesterday:
_Detective Conan_ Ch. 361-428
_Eyeshield 21_ Ch. 333


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 14, 2009)

Dragon Ball Volume 29 Chapter 9 & 10.


----------



## Mish (Jun 14, 2009)

Naruto - 451
FMA - 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.10)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.9-16)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.1-11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.138-139)
_Psyren_ (Ch.74)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.45)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.109-110)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 14, 2009)

Naruto Ch.451
20th Century Boys Ch.11


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 15, 2009)

Vagabond 168-220


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 15, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 401-455
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 7
_Shinobi Life_ Chapters 20 and 21
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 6
_Aiki_ Chapter 55
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 16
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 96
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 245
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 231
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 45
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 61-63
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 92
_ Kurogane no Linebarrel_ Chapter 29
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 28
_Hajime no Ippo _ Chapter 856
_Psyren_ Chapter 74
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 46
_Eyeshield 21 _Chapter 333 (end)
_Liar Game_ Chapter 77
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 131
_Sensen Spike Hills_ Chapter 14
_Dorohedoro_ Chapters 39 and 40
_Holyland_ Chapter 47
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 10
_Bakuman_ Chapter 41
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 9
_Toriko_ Chapter 52
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 35
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 31
_Alive_ Chapters 56-58
_Nina Jalhae_ Chapter 33
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 232
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 47


----------



## Hellion (Jun 15, 2009)

Jackals then I had t discover that it was discontinued


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 15, 2009)

full metal alchemist 95-96


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.41)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.147-148)
_Onidere_ (Ch.4-6)


----------



## Felt (Jun 15, 2009)

The latest chapters of Soul Eater and Claymore.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 15, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.12-14


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 16, 2009)

Vagabond 220-273


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 16, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 456-473
_Rebirth_ Volumes 10-15


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2009)

*Rave Master* Chapters 228-231


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 16, 2009)

Code Breaker 44 - 46 
Medaka Box 1- 6
Psyren 74
Bakuman 41
Beezlebub Chapter 16
Rosario+Vampire II 20 
The One 41
Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden 5 
Soul Eater 62
to-LOVE-ru 152 
Bleach 361 
Naruto 451
One Piece 546 
Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero! 27- 28


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

one piece 545-546


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.138)
_Fate Kaleid Liner Prisma Ilya_ (Ch.7-8)
_Frogman_ (Ch.4)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.1)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.111-127)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

The Breaker 17-19


----------



## Mori (Jun 16, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 243-245


----------



## S (Jun 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





halfhearted said:


> _Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 401-455
> _Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 7
> _Shinobi Life_ Chapters 20 and 21
> _Medaka Box_ Chapter 6
> ...








Rosario + Vampire (Ch 39)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 16, 2009)

Vagabond 272


----------



## Aeon (Jun 16, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 38
*Rave Master* Chapters 232-233


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2009)

narurto 450
one piece 546
zero 54
medaka box 6


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 16, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.15-16


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 17, 2009)

_Amatsuki_ Chapter 40
_Rebirth_ Volumes 16-20
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 138
_Freesia_ Chapters 71-79
_Inu Neko Jump_ Chapters 1-
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 46
_Ace of the Diamond_ Chapter 15
_Five_ Chapter 25
_Hoop Men_ Chapter 11
_Ice Revolution_ Chapter 8
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapter 32
_The World God only Knows_ Chapter 48
_Kisu mo Yori Hyaku_ Chapter 10
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ Chapter 15
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 62
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge_ Chapter 92
_Rosario to Vampire II_ Chapter 20
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 52
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 22
_Sengoku_ Chapters 11-13
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 93
_Stigmata_ Chapter 11
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 233
_Yawara_ Chapter 59
_Triage X_ Chapter 3
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 164 and 165
_Kurohime_ Chapter 41


----------



## SPN (Jun 17, 2009)

Soul Eater 62, finally all caught up.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

air gear 245 raw


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Yesterday:*

_Eyeshield 21:_ Chapter 206 - 223
_Soul Eater:_ Chapter 62


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 17, 2009)

Dragon Ball Volume 29 - 42 definitely on my top 5 favorite mangas


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 139
*Rave Master* Chapters 234-238


----------



## S (Jun 17, 2009)

Rosario + Vampire (Ch 40)


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2009)

Monster first 2 volumes.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2009)

*Today:*


_Boku ni Natta Watashi_ (Extras 1-3)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.341)
_Maria+Holic_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 17, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21_: Chapters 224 - 279


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 17, 2009)

gto shonan 14 days chap 2 raw


----------



## TadloS (Jun 17, 2009)

_Akane-chan Overdrive chapters 1-3
Shaman King chapters 17-19
Alive - The Final Evolution chapters 7-9
Akiiro Bousou Biyori (One-shot)
Fairy Tail chapter 139
Koorihime Kitan (One-shot)
To-LOVE-Ru  chapters 14-17
_

Oh man, Mizuki Kawashita's art is gorgeous.


----------



## BVB (Jun 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 139
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 341


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 139
Until Death Do Us Part 65
Kurohime 41


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail 139
D.Gray-Man 174-186


----------



## bubble_lord (Jun 17, 2009)

Bleach volume 23
Bleach volume 24
D.Gray-Man volume 7


----------



## Fran (Jun 17, 2009)

HSDK 1-40. Started off slow but getting interesting. pek


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 17, 2009)

Higurashi no naka koro ni - Minagoroshi 3

Ubel blatt 72


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 17, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.41-42 
20th Century Boys Ch.17-19


----------



## Eleven (Jun 17, 2009)

Latest Psyren chapter shit was so cash.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 18, 2009)

_Hourou Musuko_ Chapters 1-73


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 18, 2009)

Kurohime 42
Kenichi 341
Fairy Tail 139
Popcorn Avatar 1
Kanokon 20


----------



## Mori (Jun 18, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part - 65
Shaman King - 295


----------



## krome (Jun 18, 2009)

Kuroshituji 1 - 33
Naruto 398 - 404
Fullmetal Alchemist 35


----------



## sk3tos (Jun 18, 2009)

One Piece 547
Fairy Tail 139


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 18, 2009)

One Piece chapter 547
Fairy Tale chapter 4
Gantz chapter 301


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 18, 2009)

Started reading the first few chapters of :

Zetman ~ 1-4
Biomega ~ 1-6
Vagabond ~ 1


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

veritas 39


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail 139
Popcorn Avatar 1


----------



## Juli (Jun 18, 2009)

Slayers - Knight of the Aqualord 17
Kuroshitsuji 34 (Raw)
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 223


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 18, 2009)

Air Gear 245
One Piece 547


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

air gear 245


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.139)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.29-30)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.254)
_Momonchi_ (Ch.00)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.128-137)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jun 18, 2009)

_Eyeshield 21:_ Chapter 280 - 333
_Slam Dunk:_ Chapter 1 - 3


----------



## TadloS (Jun 18, 2009)

_Alive - The Final Evolution chapter 10
Shaman King chapters 20-22
To-LOVE-Ru chapters 18-20
Akane-chan Overdrive chapters 4-10 (completed) - oh man, ending just *terrible*_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jun 18, 2009)

Popcorn avatar 1
Fairy Tail 5-7


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 18, 2009)

one piece 547


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 18, 2009)

Cardcaptor Sakura Ch.42-50


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 19, 2009)

_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 65
_K-On!_ Chapters 18-25
_Gantz_ Chapter 301
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 166 and 167
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 139
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 341
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 6
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 49
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 8
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle_ Chapter 223
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 254
_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 139
_Kurohime_ Chapter 42
_One Outs_ Chapter 19
_Usagi Drop_ Chapter 16
_Saijou no Meii_ Chapters 1-10
_Rokudenashi Blues_ Chapters 1-49
_Gokinjo Monogatari_ Chapters 1-5
_Veritas_ Chapter 39
_Air Gear_ Chapter 245
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 22
_One Piece_ Chapter 547


----------



## Aeon (Jun 19, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 547
*Rave Master* Chapter 239


----------



## Smoke (Jun 19, 2009)

Gantz Chapter 301
Fairy Tail Chapter 139
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 341
The World God Only Knows Chapter 49
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle Chapter 223
Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 254
Usagi Drop Chapter 16
Veritas Chapter 39
Air Gear Chapter 245
One Piece Chapter 547


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto 452.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto 452
Bleach 362


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 0 - 155 (this was yesterday and today btw)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)

bleach 362
tenjou tenge 125 raw


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto 452
Bleach 362
Liar Game 3-19


----------



## Celebrianna (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto 452
Rinne 8


----------



## Mori (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto - 452


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 19, 2009)

air gear 245


----------



## Gatagata (Jun 19, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 547
Veritas Chapter 39
Naruto Chapter 452
Bleach Chapter 362
Vagabond Chapter 270-272


----------



## TadloS (Jun 19, 2009)

_Alive - The Final Evolution chapters 11-13
Bleach chapter 362
Kannagi chapter 32
Naruto chapter 452
Shaman King chapters 23-25
To Aru Kagaku no Rail Gun  chapter 16
To-LOVE-Ru  chapters 21-23_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.362)
_Five_ (Ch.1)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.452)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.9)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.50)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.138-147)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 19, 2009)

Bleach Ch.362


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 452 it's starting to get very interesting in the series


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2009)

Naruto 452
Yankee Kun to Megane Chan 50
Bakuman 42


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 20, 2009)

_Gokinjo Monogatari_ Chapters 6-33 (end)
_Pumpkin Scissors_ Chapters 1-3
_Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar_ Chapters 1-45
_Bleach_ Chapter 362
_Raiders_ Chapters 1-12
_Yurara no Tsuki_ Chapters 1-8


----------



## Aeon (Jun 20, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 362
*Naruto* Chapter 452
*Bakuman* Chapter 42
*Rave Master* Chapters 240-241


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2009)

_JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 156 - 191
Eyeshield 21 - 1 -10_


----------



## TadloS (Jun 20, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 42
K-ON! chapter 26
Psyren chapters 75
Shaman King chapter 26-28_


----------



## Izumi (Jun 20, 2009)

K-ON! 26
to-LOVE-ru 153
Bleach 362


----------



## the scorpion's tail (Jun 20, 2009)

Naruto 452.
Bleach 362.
One Piece 547.


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 20, 2009)

Naruto 452
Bleach 362
One Piece 547
Psyren 75
Code Breaker 47
Bakuman 42
to-Love-ru 153
Veritas 39


----------



## Frostman (Jun 20, 2009)

The newest To Love Ru chapter.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 20, 2009)

Spie and Wolf 1


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, I read Gold Rush 21 yesterday, it was pretty good.

Also reading: 
Hajime no Ippo
One Piece
Blade of the Immortal
Dragonball
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Jun 20, 2009)

_Bakuman_ 42
_Detective Conan_ 108-113


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 20, 2009)

zetman 108-110


----------



## Booyal (Jun 20, 2009)

I started reading Fairy Tail today, i'm on chapter 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Five_ (Ch.2-4)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.18)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.1-14)
_Psyren_ (Ch.75)
_SPAS-PA_ (Ch.21-22)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.153)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 20, 2009)

to Love-Ru 153 ^_^


----------



## Aeon (Jun 20, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 47
*Rave Master* Chapters 242-249


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 20, 2009)

One Piece Ch.547
Naruto Ch.452


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 21, 2009)

_Platinum Garden_ Chapters 1-9
_Yurara no Tsuki_ Chapters 9-14
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 12
_Yankeekun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 50
_Popcorn Avatar_ Chapter 1
_Bakuman_ Chapter 42
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 47
_Psyren_ Chapter 75
_Naruto_ Chapter 452
_Ace of the Diamond_ Chapter 16
_Dogs_ Chapter 41
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 32
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 12
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 18
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 168 and 169
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ Chapters 9 and 10
_Akumets_ Chapter 106
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 17
_Fujoshi Kanojo_ Chapter 7
_Pumpkin Scissors_ Chapter 4
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 234
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 6
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 34


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 246


----------



## GsG (Jun 21, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 59
Zettai Karen Children 036-050


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.47)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.8)
_Five_ (Ch.5-6)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.228)
_K-On!_ (Ch.26)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.246)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.15)
_Momonchi_ (Ch.1)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.14)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.46-47)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 21, 2009)

*Rave Master* Chapter 250


----------



## TadloS (Jun 21, 2009)

_Hotel (one shot) - Simply to say masterpiece. I'd recommend to read this in all cost.
Alive - The Final Evolution chapters 14-19
Beelzebub chapter 17
Shaman King chaptes 29-31
To-LOVE-Ru chapters 24-29_


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 21, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.20-21


----------



## Animeblue (Jun 21, 2009)

*The latest chapter of Umi no Misaki, Naruto, Sekirei, To-LOVE-Ru, Beelzebub, Maken-Ki, and  Area no Kishi vol.2*


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 22, 2009)

_Platinum Garden_ Chapters 10-28
_Torikago Gakkyuu_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Sugar Family_ Chapters 1-5
_The One_ Chapters 1-43
_Wild Life_ Chapters 1-26
_Takeru - Susanoh ~ Mashou no Ken yori_ Chapters 1-9
_Rising Impact_ Chapters 1-9
_Koi no Kami-sama_ (oneshot)
_Apple_ (oneshot)
_Zippy Ziggy_ Chapters 1-21
_Icaro_ Chapters 1-12 (end)
_Soul Gadget Radiant_ Chapters 1-5.3
_Pig Bride_ Chapters 1-4
_Seduction More Beautiful Than Love_ Chapters 1-4
_Youth Gone Wild_ Chapters 1-42
_Hotel Harbour View_ (oneshot)
_Rasetsu no Hana_ Chapters 1-9
_Maken-ki!_ Chapter 15
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 246
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapters 46 and 47
_Yurara no Tsuki_ Chapters 15-19
_K-On!_ Chapter 26
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 235
_Toriko_ Chapter 54
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapters 170 and 171


----------



## KohZa (Jun 22, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 246_
_Detective Conan chapter 1-180_


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 39


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 22, 2009)

maken ki 15


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 22, 2009)

One Pound Gospel 33
Yu Yu Hakusho 6-7


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

black lagoon 68-70


----------



## GsG (Jun 22, 2009)

Dragon Ball 39
Kannagi 20-25
Pastel 106-107


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 22, 2009)

gto shonan 14 days chap 2


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 22, 2009)

Vampire Knight, chapter 44-50.
Chrono Crusade, chapter 1.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 22, 2009)

Gamaran 6 - WIN


----------



## Rue Ruyzaki (Jun 22, 2009)

Chibi Vampire
Rosario+Vampire
Naruto
Hikaru No go
Death note
Another Note
Rejui No Komichi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.140-141)
_Pastel_(Ch.106-107)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.48)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 22, 2009)

_Kannagi chapter 33
Shaman king chapters 32-34
To-LOVE-Ru chapters 30-37_


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 22, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Ch.203-204
20th Century Boys Ch.22-25


----------



## Sen (Jun 22, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist - ~Chapter 40ish to 96


----------



## Aeon (Jun 22, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Special 3
*Rave Master* Chapter 251


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 23, 2009)

Sekirei 83
Umi no Misaki 49


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 23, 2009)

_Double Arts_ Chapters 1-23 (end)
_C-Blossom_ Chapters 1and 2
_Mayonaka no Ariadone_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Smash!_ Chapters 1-30
_Over Drive_ Chapters 1-23
_Shounen Dolls_ Chapters 1-3
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapters 1-4
_Yuuto_ Chapters 1-7
_The Town of Evening Calm; The Country of Cherry Blossoms_ (oneshot)
_Shokoku no Altair_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Raiden-18_ (oneshot)
_Promise_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yasha_ Chapters 1-3
_Blank Slate_ Chapters 1-8 (end)


----------



## sk3tos (Jun 23, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo - chapter 857


----------



## TheDivineChild (Jun 23, 2009)

Sekirei, chapter 60
Uzumaki, chapter 12 - 16
Katekyo Hitman Reborn, the newest
Vampire Knight, chapter 13


----------



## valerian (Jun 23, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 192 - 231


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 23, 2009)

air gear 246 raw


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.157)
_Kawaii Anata_ (Ch.1-2, 4-6)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.50)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.31)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.6-7)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.83)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.49)


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 23, 2009)

Sasameki Koto Chapter 16
BokuxKano Chapter 1


----------



## TadloS (Jun 23, 2009)

_Alive The Last Evolution chapters 20-22
Fairy Tail chapter 140
Shaman King chapters 32-40
To-LOVE-Ru  chapters 38-41_


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

FMA the Gaiden Collection (from here)


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2009)

Monster 33-46


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 23, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Ch.205-207


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 24, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 474-491
_Gamaran_ Chapter 1
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 12
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 13
_Skip Beat!_ Chapter 142
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 48
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 172


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

Inu Neko Jump Chapters 1-41 (Complete)
Kodomo no Jikan Chapter 50
Hayate the Combat Butler Chapters 157 and 228


----------



## Aeon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 140
*Rave Master* Chapters 252-258


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Jun 24, 2009)

negi
fairy tale


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail
Yakitate Japan
Mahou Sensei Negima
Vinland Saga


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2009)

JoJo's Bizaree Adventure 232 - 268


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

JoJo's Bizaree Adventure 231-235


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.170)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.342)
_K-On!_ (Ch.27)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.255)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.16)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.44.5)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.148-157)


----------



## Fran (Jun 24, 2009)

Volume 1 of Blade of the Immortal pek Compelling stuff~


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 24, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire chapters 1 and 2.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 24, 2009)

The Breaker volume 4 raw


----------



## TadloS (Jun 24, 2009)

_Alive The Last Evolution chapters 23-42 

Just superb. _


----------



## Kei (Jun 24, 2009)

Dazzle volume 1
Tail of the Moon volume
Vampire Knight chapter 30
Absolute Boyfriend volume 1
One Piece chapter 1
Naruto chapter 430
Aire Gear chapter 41


----------



## Sen (Jun 24, 2009)

Soul Eater - First two chapters


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 24, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.26
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Ch.208


----------



## Aeon (Jun 24, 2009)

*Rave Master* Chapters 259-296 End


----------



## Kage no Yume (Jun 24, 2009)

Just finished Hana Yori Dango.  


It turned out to be a very interesting manga.  Now I'll have to take a look at the Japanese TV series, and then the Korean one .


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 24, 2009)

Defense Devil
History's Greatest Disciple Kenichi
Air Gear


----------



## GsG (Jun 24, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 255
Spice and Wolf 01-11


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 24, 2009)

3.3.7 Byooshi 23
Spice and Wolf 11
Umi no Misaki 44.5
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 342


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail 140
Medaka Box 7
Kaichou Wa Maid-Sama! 38


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 25, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 492-500


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2009)

Spice and Wolf Chapter 11
Vampire Knight Chapter 51


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 25, 2009)

Vagabond, Gantz


----------



## Major (Jun 25, 2009)

Berserk, Gantz.


----------



## Izumi (Jun 25, 2009)

One Piece 548
High School Debut 1-52
Vampire Knight 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2009)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.246)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.84)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 25, 2009)

_Alive The Last Evolution 43-48_


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 25, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.14


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 25, 2009)

One Piece 548
Sekirei 84
ULTIMO 1-5
Gantz 302
Bus Gamer 1-9


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 548
Zero no Tsukaima Chapter 27
Hayate the Combat Butler Chapter 170


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 26, 2009)

_Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi_ Chapter 9A


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2009)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles - 1st Chapter


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2009)

All of them


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 548


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 26, 2009)

Bleach 363
Naruto 453


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2009)

Bleach 363
Naruto 453
Sket Dance 94


----------



## valerian (Jun 26, 2009)

_Bleach 363
Naruto 453
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 267 - 300_


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 26, 2009)

Naruto 453
Bleach 363


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 26, 2009)

bleach 363


----------



## Bushin (Jun 26, 2009)

Today (like every Friday for the past 2 years) the latest chapters of Naruto and Bleach... Its a way of life!


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jun 26, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 453 still waiting for Nana chapter 85 to come out...


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 26, 2009)

Naruto 453
Bleach 363
Saiyuki Reload 51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.1-2)
_Bleach_ (Ch.363)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.171 & 229)
_Naruto_ (Ch.453)
_Vita Sexualis_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 26, 2009)

One Piece 548
Bleach 363
Code Breaker 48
Bakuman 43
Until Death Do Us Part 67
Detective Conan 696


----------



## TadloS (Jun 26, 2009)

_Alive The Last Evolution 49 and 50
Bakuman 43
Bleach 363
Naruto 453
_


----------



## GsG (Jun 26, 2009)

One Piece 548
Naruto 453
Bleach 363
To Love-Ru 154
Bakuman 43


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 26, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.15
One Piece Ch.302-303


----------



## Randomaxe (Jun 26, 2009)

Naruto 453
Bleach 363
Bakuman 43
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 1-21


----------



## Legend (Jun 27, 2009)

One Piece 548
Naruto 453
Bleach 363
To Love-Ru 154


----------



## sk3tos (Jun 27, 2009)

One Piece 548
Bakuman 43


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 27, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 363


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jun 27, 2009)

Naruto 453
Gantz 301-302
Vinland Saga 6-32


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 27, 2009)

Medaka Box 8
Kimi no Iru Machi 51
The One 44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Aoi Shiro no Enbukyoku_ (Complete)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.3-6)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.48)
_Girlfriends_ (Ch.23)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.12)
_Haru Yo Koi_ (Ch.64-94)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.142)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.247)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.8)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.154)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 27, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 18
K-On! chapter 29_


----------



## ninjaq (Jun 27, 2009)

Akumetsu 107-109


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 27, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.27-28
Eyeshield 21 Ch.16-19


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 28, 2009)

_Medaka Box_ Chapter 7
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 255
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapters 52 and 53
_7 Seeds_ Chapter 42
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 857
_Vagabond_ Chapters 273 and 274
_Air Gear_ Chapter 246
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapters 50 and 51
_Acony_ Chapter 6
_Berserk_ Chapter 306
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 11
_Doll Star_ Chapter 2.1
_Gantz_ Chapter 302
_Hachimitsu no Hana_ Chapter 12
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 342
_One Piece_ Chapter 548
_Ruby Doll_ Chapter 4
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapter 5
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ Chapter 11
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 236 and 237
_Yakitate Japan_ Chapter 215
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 49
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 173-176
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 140
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 66


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 28, 2009)

Yoo Ah Dok-Jon 1-15 (re-read)
Umi no Misaki 50


----------



## Mandy (Jun 28, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 453
_Eyeshield_ Chapter 333
_Kaichou Wa Maid-Sama!_ Chapter 38
_Aishiteruze Baby_ Chapter 33


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 28, 2009)

Read the first 13 chapters of *Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru* and looked at the other 32 volumes untrans. God I can't wait for trans of this manga!


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 363
*Naruto* Chapter 453
*Bakuman* Chapter 43
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 40
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 48
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 247


----------



## Smoke (Jun 28, 2009)

100% perfect girl 1-42
Umi no misaki 1-50
hni 857
Kimi No Iru Machi  51
To-love-ru 154
Sekirei 85


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.42)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.1)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.51)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.2)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.50)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.158-165)


----------



## Kei (Jun 28, 2009)

Teacher's pet  hahah shojo at its best


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 28, 2009)

I read JJBA up to ch 98. 

And also Himegimi no Tsukurikata.


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 28, 2009)

Bleach Ch.363
Eyeshield 21 Ch.20


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 28, 2009)

The One 45
Until Death Do Us Part 68
Beelzebub 18


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 29, 2009)

_Ensemble_ Chapter 45
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 6
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 48
_Usagi Drop_ Chapters 17 and 18
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 51
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 107-109
_Alive_ Chapter 60
_Bakuman_ Chapter 43
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 18
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 247
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 51
_Naruto_ Chapter 453
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 50
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 23
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 8
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 67 and 68
_Shinobi Life_ Chapters 24 and 25
_The One_ Chapter 44
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 238
_Kisu mo Yori Haku_ Chapter 11
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 177 and 178
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 55
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 29


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2009)

Today:

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.140)
_K-On!_ (Ch.28-30)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.263)
_Psyren_ (Ch.76)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.166)


----------



## Sen (Jun 29, 2009)

_Cardcaptor Sakura_ - Volume 1 

Rereading old manga


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 29, 2009)

Psyren 76
Umineko no Naku Koro ni 7


----------



## TadloS (Jun 29, 2009)

_K-On! chapter 30
Psyren chapter 76
Drifters chapter 3
Hatsukoi Limited chapters 15-32 (completed)
_


----------



## Smoke (Jun 29, 2009)

usagi drop 17&18
open sesame 1-40
psyren 76


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 29, 2009)

One Piece Ch.548


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 30, 2009)

one piece chapter 548.

bleach chapter 363.

naruto chapter 453.

07 ghost chapter 44.


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 30, 2009)

_Bokurano_ Chapter 65 (end)


----------



## Fran (Jun 30, 2009)

Veritas 1-39
Awesome fighting manga. I really like the characters, best thing I've read recently, after Blade of the Immortal


----------



## Smoke (Jun 30, 2009)

Holyland 48
Open sesame 40-53
Orange Yane no Chiisana Ie 1-15

I wish I had found it later on so that there would be more chaps to read


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jun 30, 2009)

Chrno Crusade, chapter 1 and 2.
Vampire Knight, chapter 51.


----------



## Mandy (Jun 30, 2009)

_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 215
_You're My Girlfriend_ Chapter 1 - 4 (completed)
_Zero no Tsukaima_ Chapter 1 & 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.160;162-164)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.2)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.2)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## God Movement (Jun 30, 2009)

D Gray-man chapter 128.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 141


----------



## valerian (Jun 30, 2009)

_JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 300 - 384_


----------



## TadloS (Jun 30, 2009)

_Ga-rei chapter 37
Ga-Rei - Tsuina no Shou  chapter 1
Kannagi chapter 34
K-On! chapter 31
Fairy Tail chapter 141_


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 30, 2009)

Akaboshi-Ibun Suikoden 7
Fairy Tail 141
Until Death Do Us Part 69
High school of the Dead 23
Detective Conan 697


----------



## Fran (Jun 30, 2009)

rereading My Barbaric Girlfriend again   OHGODS, someone needs to do another generic 'top 10 manga' thread 'cos this is going straight on it :ho


----------



## Hiruzen (Jun 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail 105, 106, 141

Monster Soul 1, 2 (wasn't that good)


----------



## Marmite. (Jun 30, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.21-24


----------



## halfhearted (Jun 30, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 501-515
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 94
_Team Dragon_ Chapter 54
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 30
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 139


----------



## Inugami (Jun 30, 2009)

Onani Master Kurosawa #17 and was epic!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.169;172-173;214-217)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.343)
_K-On!_ (Ch.31)
_Nyatto_ (Ch.1)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.17)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.5)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Fran (Jul 1, 2009)

Full series of Akane-Chan Overdrive  Loved it, especially the later chapters.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jul 1, 2009)

Bleach 364 (twice)

666 Satan 1,2


----------



## Fran (Jul 1, 2009)

Just completed Pretty Face as well. It was pretty mediocre after a while [series of cliché slice of life scenarios]

I'm looking for more gender bender.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2009)

Bleach 364


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 1, 2009)

bleach 364 epic


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 2, 2009)

_Dengeki Daisy_ Chapters 1-9
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 30
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 11
_Drifters_ Chapter 3
_Eden_ Chapter 110
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 14
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 263
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 187 and 188
_The One_ Chapter 45
_Psyren_ Chapter 76
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 239 and 240
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 52
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapter 7
_Akaboshi  - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapters 1-6
_Bleach_ Chapter 364


----------



## GsG (Jul 2, 2009)

sarete Airantou 60 
Minami-ke 60 
Lucky Star 24 
Sekirei 20-35
Tora Dora 19
Kannagi 34
Mahou Sensei Negima 256
Bleach 364


----------



## Mori (Jul 2, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist - 92-96
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 187-188


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2009)

Bokura wa Itsumo  1 - 8
Onani master 17 (holy shit I haven't had my heart beating this fast ever over a manga with only 17 chaps HOLY FUCK!!!!!!)
Mahou Sensei Negima 256
Ai kora 92
Air GEar 247
Bleach 364
Open sesame 53 - 74
Kimi ni Todoke 10
Gantz 303


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 364


----------



## papajones (Jul 2, 2009)

just read his murder scheme

'brilliantly godlike'


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

the breaker volume 6 raw


----------



## Darth (Jul 2, 2009)

Read the new bleach chapter. 

Also read about 20 chapters of Zatch Bell. That manga is AMAZING.


----------



## RivFader (Jul 2, 2009)

GTO Shonan 14 Days Chapter 4
One Piece Chapter 549
Yu Yu Hakusho Volume 14


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Ouran High School Host Club ch. 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.364)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.158;230)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.256)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.167)


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 2, 2009)

Bleach 364
One Piece 549
Lilim Kiss 1-10


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 2, 2009)

bleach 364


----------



## krome (Jul 2, 2009)

Rust Blaster Ch. 1


----------



## TadloS (Jul 2, 2009)

_Bleach chapter 364
K-On chapter 33_


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 2, 2009)

Pandora Hearts Chapter 21 - 30


----------



## Smoke (Jul 2, 2009)

Unbalance X Unbalance 1-72


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 3, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 516-554


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 3, 2009)

Veritas: Chapter 40


----------



## Aeon (Jul 3, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 454
*One Piece* Chapter 549
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 41
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 01-02


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 3, 2009)

Naruto 454.


----------



## The Integral (Jul 3, 2009)

One Piece 459

EDIT:

Also:
Naruto & Bleach


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 3, 2009)

Naruto 454
Bleach 364


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

Veritas 40
Rosario to Vampire II 21 raw


----------



## Kei (Jul 3, 2009)

Naruto 454
Defense Devil 12
Higurashi No Naku Koro Ni- Watasage


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Densen Complex_ (Ch.9)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.52)
_K-On!_ (Ch.32)
_Naruto_ (Ch.454)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.155)


----------



## krome (Jul 3, 2009)

Naruto 454
Vampire Knight 1


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 3, 2009)

veritas 41


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 3, 2009)

Well its been a few days, but I read all of History's strongest Disciple Kenichi.


----------



## Akainu (Jul 3, 2009)

Vagabond 275


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 3, 2009)

Shugo Chara Chapter 42 I loved it now Im very excited yet nervous for the next one to come out


----------



## Legend (Jul 3, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 549
Naruto Chapter 454
Dragon Ball Chapter 41
Bleach chapter 364
To-Love-Ru Chapter 155


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 4, 2009)

_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 256
_Deus Ex Machina_ Chapter 8
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 95
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 18
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 69
_Oresama Teacher_ Chapter 12
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapters 22-24
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 38
_Ubel Blatt_ Chapters 70-74
_K-On!_ Chapters 32 and 33


----------



## Adachi (Jul 4, 2009)

Just started Billy Bat by Naoki Urasawa.

Shit's so awesome and confusing.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Jul 4, 2009)

Hot Gimmick volumes 1, 2, and 3 by Miki Aihara


----------



## Aeon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 44


----------



## Zaru (Jul 4, 2009)

My balls 32


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 4, 2009)

one piece 549


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 4, 2009)

Reread Naruto Chapter 454


----------



## Major (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm finally reading Trinity Blood


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2009)

*Today: *


_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.1-3)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.13)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.248)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.32)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.9)
_My Balls_ (Ch.32)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.8-9)
_Onidere_ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 4, 2009)

Ane-Doki chapter 1.
New manga from Ichigo 100% mangaka!


----------



## TadloS (Jul 4, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 44
Beelzebub  chapter 19
Claymore chapter 94
K-On! chapter 33
Psyren chapter 77
To Aru Kagaku no Rail Gun  chapter 17
_


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 4, 2009)

Psyren 77
Beelzebub 19
The One 46
Code Breaker 49
Kaichou wa Maid-sama 39
Until Death Do Us Part 70
Medaka Box 9
Veritas 41
New Prince of Tennis 8-9


----------



## valerian (Jul 4, 2009)

_JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_ 385 - 441


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 5, 2009)

_Nabari no Ou_ Chapter 58
_One Piece_ Chapter 549
_Holyland_ Chapter 48
_Air Gear_ Chapter 247
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 7
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 141
_Gantz_ Chapter 303
_Highschool for the Dead_ Chapter 23
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 243
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 15
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapters 9 and 10
_Psycho Busters_ Chapter 14
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 241-243
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 216
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 179
_Amatsuki_ Chapter 41
_Freezing_ Chapter 9
_Koe de Oshigoto_ Chapter 13
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapter 17
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 19
_Mushishi_ Chapter 31
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 70
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 140
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 13
_Freesia_ Chapter 80
_The One_ Chapter 46
_Claymore_ Chapter 93
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 49
_Vagabond_ Chapter 275
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 63
_Bakuman_ Chapter 44
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapters 63 and 64
_Naruto_ Chapter 454
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 9
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapters 31-33
_Alive_ Chapter 61
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 33
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 19
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 4
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 12
_Esprit_ Chapter 3
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 24
_Veritas_ Chapter 41
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ Chapters 14 and 15
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 248
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 52
_Liar Game_ Chapter 78
_Loveless_ Chapter 78
_My Balls_ Chapter 32
_Nina Jalhae_ Chapter 34
_Ruby Doll_ Chapter 5
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapters 8 and 9
_The Hour of the Mice_ Chapter 20
_Toriko_ Chapter 55


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 5, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple 1-28
Naruto 454
Freezing 9
Bakuman 44
Beezlebub 19
Gash Bell 259-261
Claymore 93


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 49
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 248
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapters 01-21


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 5, 2009)

xxxHolic 183
Code Breaker 49
The World God only Knows 53


----------



## Cibo (Jul 5, 2009)

Claymore 93
Aflame Inferno 33
Freezing 9


----------



## koguryo (Jul 5, 2009)

Fantasista 61
Psyren 77
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 248
Toriko 55


----------



## valerian (Jul 5, 2009)

_Liar Game_ 1 - 6

Great manga, I'll read more of it later on today.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 5, 2009)

claymore 93


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 5, 2009)

Pandora Hearts Chapter 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.245)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.141)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.143)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.33)
_Psyren_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 5, 2009)

air gear 247


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 5, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 256-261

Beautiful, still got 600 more chapters to go.


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 6, 2009)

_Gente_ Chapters 1-4


----------



## Aeon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapters 22-61


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2009)

Omamori Himari Chapters 1-30
Ane Doki Chapter 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.247)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.49)
_Onidere_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Mishimoto (Jul 6, 2009)

Vinland Saga 1-17, awesome stuff


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

fairy tail 142


----------



## TadloS (Jul 6, 2009)

_Ane-Doki chapter 1
Alive - The last evolution chapters 51-61
K-On! chapter 34
Fairy Tail chapter 142
Rosario + Vampire season II chapter 21_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 6, 2009)

Rosario II chap 21


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 6, 2009)

Bleach Ch.364
One Piece Ch.549


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 6, 2009)

Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn! - whole

Fairy Tail - 142


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 7, 2009)

_Sket Dance_ Chapter 96
_Ao no Exorcist_ Chapter 4


----------



## Altron (Jul 7, 2009)

Otaku no Musume San Chaps. 1-24 awesome series so far!


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 7, 2009)

Ane Doki Chapter 1
Freezing Chapter 1-10
Until Death Do Us Part Chapter 71
Black God Chapter 61
Fairy Tale Chapter 142
Rosario Vampire II Chapter 21
The One Chapter 47


----------



## Aeon (Jul 7, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 142


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jul 7, 2009)

Berserk Volumes 15-18 and now my eyes are red from reading to much lol.


----------



## Cibo (Jul 7, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Rosario + Vampire II_ (Ch.20-21)


----------



## Mori (Jul 7, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part - 71
Shaman King - 296-298


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2009)

Naruto 348 - 400


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 7, 2009)

Freezing 10


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 7, 2009)

The One Chapter 48


----------



## Aeon (Jul 7, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 264


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 7, 2009)

UZUMAKI 1-2.


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Jul 7, 2009)

Bakuman 1-44
fairy tail 142


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 8, 2009)

_Piece of Cake_ Chapters 1-14


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 8, 2009)

Naruto Ch 452-454


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

Ouran High School Host Club 3 - 8
Rust Blaster 3
Death Note 2
FMA 60 - 65


----------



## Karshinjutsu (Jul 8, 2009)

Burst Angel-2nd Volume


----------



## Choco (Jul 8, 2009)

Midori no Hibi
Special A


----------



## GsG (Jul 8, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 61
Mahou Sensei Negima! 257
Rosario+Vampire II 21
Hajime no Ippo 859


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 8, 2009)

Rosario + Vampire II - 21


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2009)

Naruto 117 - 156


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 8, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 142.

07 ghost chapter 44.

beelzebub chapters 12-19.

claymore chapter 93.

freezing chapters 1-10.

rin-ne chapters 1-11.


----------



## Sakura15 (Jul 8, 2009)

Vampire Knight, Claymore


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.142)
_Frogman_ (Ch.5)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.231)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.6)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.264)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.257)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.1)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 8, 2009)

The One Chapter 49
Full House Kiss Chapter 13
Detective Conan Chapter 699
Koruhime Chapter 43-44
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan Chapter 51


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2009)

I read Fairy tail tody 

But I'm only at chapter 101


----------



## Shiron (Jul 8, 2009)

_Detective Conan _Chapter 699
_Hayate the Combat Butler_ Chapter 144


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2009)

Detective Conan Chapter 699
Hayate the Combat Butler Chapter 144
Mirai Nikki Chapters 30-41
Ouran Host Club Chapter 61.5


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 9, 2009)

_Shounen AR _Chapter 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 9, 2009)

K-On! Chapters 34-35


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 9, 2009)

Vampire Knight and Claymore.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 42
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 50


----------



## KohZa (Jul 9, 2009)

Fairy Tail 142
Veritas ch 1-10


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 9, 2009)

Monster 47 - 60


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 9, 2009)

gantz chapters 1-50.

07 ghost chapters 46-49.


----------



## Choco (Jul 9, 2009)

K-On!
Kuroshitsuji


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.50)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.144)
_K-On!_ (Ch.34-35)


----------



## krome (Jul 9, 2009)

Black Lagoon 1
Death Note 6


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 9, 2009)

_Kateyo Hitman Reborn!_: Chapters 129 - 176
_Soul Eater RAW_: Chapter 63


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 9, 2009)

Soul Eater 63


----------



## Smoke (Jul 9, 2009)

Yankee-kun to megane chan 1-41
Usagi drop 19-24 (idky but I love this manga)
Kimi ni todoke 11-13
kimi no iru machi 53
Vampire knight 1-20


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 9, 2009)

Code:Breaker Chapter 50
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 53
Until Death Do Us Part Chapter 72
Veritas Chapter 42
Soul Eater 63
Umisho Chapter 1
Akabishi - Ibun Suikoden Chapter 8


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 63


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 10, 2009)

_Ao no Exorcist_ Chapter 4
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 55
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapters 25 and 26
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 65
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapters 36 and 37
_Psyren_ Chapter 77
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 859
_The One_ Chapter 47
_Princess Lucia_ Chapter 3
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 34
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 5
_Rosario to Vampire: Season II_ Chapter 21
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 96
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 244 and 245


----------



## Smoke (Jul 10, 2009)

Yume de aetera 130 - end


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 10, 2009)

*Yu Yu Hakusho* Volumes 15-17
*Vagabond* Chapters 184-210


----------



## Shiron (Jul 10, 2009)

_Code: Breaker_ Chapter 50
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 63
_Shounen AR_ Chapter 1 
_Gash Bell_ Chapters 46-118


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 10, 2009)

veritas 42


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 10, 2009)

Bleach 365
Naruto 455


----------



## valerian (Jul 10, 2009)

Bleach 365
Naruto 455


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 10, 2009)

Naruto 455
Rurouni Kenshin Volume 17
GTO Volume 5
Sentai School Volume 4
To Love Ru Volume 5


----------



## Watchman (Jul 10, 2009)

Veritas 42
Soul Eater 63
Naruto 455
Bleach 365


----------



## Leraine (Jul 10, 2009)

*Mushishi *Volume 1 +2


----------



## Cibo (Jul 10, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.365)
_Kimi No Iru Machi _(Ch.53)
_Naruto_ (Ch.455)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 10, 2009)

bleach chapter 365.

naruto chapter 455.

07 ghost chapter 50.

gantz chapters 51-110.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 10, 2009)

Monster 60 - 95


----------



## Mider T (Jul 10, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 63
Naruto Chapter 455
Bleach Chapter 365
Bakuman Chapter 45


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jul 10, 2009)

Bakuman 43-45
Vagabond 276
Onani Master Kurosawa 17. I felt pretty bad 4 him after reading this chapter
Naruto 455. LOL I  think every figured danzo had...... yea


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 10, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 365
Bakuman Chapter 45


----------



## Migooki (Jul 10, 2009)

NANA volmue 5.


----------



## Fran (Jul 10, 2009)

Pluto 1-50. Ahhh shit. Too epic. Will update when I finish this manga!


----------



## Ceveti (Jul 10, 2009)

Naruto 455
Bleach 365
Blade of the Immortal vol 13: Mirror of the Soul (twas epic. Felt sorry for Makie)


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 10, 2009)

Bleach Ch.365


----------



## Mandy (Jul 10, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 455


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 11, 2009)

_Seduction More Beautiful Than Love_ Chapter 5
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 257
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 22
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 71 and 72
_KissxSis_ Chapter 26
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 6
_Ouran Highschool Host Club_ Chapters 71 and 72
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 264
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 180
_Wild Life_ Chapters 27 and 28
_Veritas_ Chapter 42
_Black God_ Chapter 61
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 63
_Freezing_ Chapter 10
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 26
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 35
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapter 31
_Otoyomegatari_ Chapter 4
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 51
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 110-112
_Ace of Diamonds_ Chapter 17
_Ciguatera_ Chapter 48
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 50
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 18
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 13
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 142
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 53
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 19
_Kurohime_ Chapter 42
_Olimpos_ Chapter 2
_The One_ Chapters 48 and 49
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapter 6
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 246 and 247
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 224
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 54
_Flies_ (oneshot)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 11, 2009)

*Alive* Chapter 62
*Bleach* Chapter 365
*Naruto* Chapter 455
_*Bakuman*_ Chapter 45
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 97


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2009)

Naruto 455.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 11, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 224


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.43-45)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.249)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.26)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.156)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 11, 2009)

bleach 365


----------



## TadloS (Jul 11, 2009)

_Alive The Last Evolution chapter 62
Ane-Doki chapter 2
Bakuman chapter 45
Beelzebub chapter 19
Psyren chapter 78
Shaman King chapters 41-46_


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Jul 11, 2009)

Hellsing- All of it... no regrets


----------



## Cibo (Jul 11, 2009)

Naruto 455
Bakuman 45
Aflame Inferno 37+38


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 11, 2009)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Ch.213-217


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 12, 2009)

_Jojo's Bizarre Adventure_ Chapters 555-594 (end)
_Mushishi_ Chapter 32
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 12
_The One_ Chapter 50
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 55
_Akatsuki_ Chapter 4
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapters 36 and 37
_Oresama Teacher_ Chapter 13
_Usagi Drop_ Chapters 19-24
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 97
_Vagabond_ Chapter 276
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ Chapter 16
_Bakuman_ Chapter 45
_Naruto_ Chapter 455
_Bleach_ Chapter 365
_Ensemble_ Chapters 46-48
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 36
_Persona 4_ Chapter 4
_Psyren_ Chapter 78
_Five_ Chapter 28
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 10
_Q & A_ Chapter 3
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 20
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 38
_Alive_ Chapter 62
_Doctor Du Ming_ Chapter 4
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 249
_Karneval_ Chapter 9
_Petit Four_ Chapter 1
_Utahime_ Chapters 1-5
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 113-115
_Aruku Hito_ (oneshot)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 12, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 249


----------



## Altron (Jul 12, 2009)

Finished reading Chaps 1-52 of Pretty Face


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 12, 2009)

bakuman 45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Azumanga Daioh Hoshuu-hen_ (Ch.1-2)
_Girl Friends Omake_ (Vol.2)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.15-18)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Kiwi Panda (Jul 12, 2009)

I just started reading the first volume of Code Geass: Suzaku Of The Counterattack.


----------



## kumabear (Jul 12, 2009)

About to marathon Shin Angyo Onshi.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 12, 2009)

Got to to-LOVE-ru chapter 61.

Also Hokuto no Ken v.2 ch.5.


----------



## krome (Jul 12, 2009)

D. Gray Man 1 - 21
Naruto 454
Ouran High School Host Club 15 -22


----------



## TadloS (Jul 12, 2009)

_K-On! special chapter 35.5
Shaman King chapters 48-50_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2009)

-Fullmetal Alchemist recent 4 chapters
-Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 32


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 12, 2009)

Vagabond Chapters 239-276
Yu Yu Hakusho Volumes 18 & 19


----------



## Heero (Jul 12, 2009)

The World is Mine 36-50
Slam Dunk 163-174


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 12, 2009)

Alive- The Final Evolution Chapter 1-62


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 13, 2009)

My Balls - Chapter 2-23


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 13, 2009)

_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 25
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 30
_Yakitate!! Japan_  Chapter 217
_Otometeki Koi Kakumei Love Revo_ Chapters 1-6
_Blue Tennis_ Chapter 1
_Cyborg Jiichan G_ Chapters 1-13
_Sexy Commando Gaiden Sugoiyo! Masaru-San_ Chapters 1-10
_Island_ (oneshot)
_King of Bandits Jing_ Chapters 1-9
_Koi wa Misoji wo Sugite Kara_ Chapter 0
_Senki Senki Momotama_ Chapters 1-6
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 35
_Gosick_ Chapter 1
_Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi_ Chapter 10
_Trump!_ Chapter 7
_ Battle Angel Alita - Last Order_ Chapters 83-87
_The Breaker_ Chapter 20
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 39
_Ah! My Goddess_ Chapter 249
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 7
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 27
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 97


----------



## Tim (Jul 13, 2009)

Just started reading Yomeiro Choice and I'm speechless + satisfied + haz boner.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh! My Goddess 249


----------



## KohZa (Jul 13, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist ch 97_ 
_Captain Tsubasa Road To 2002 ch 125-129_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.1-6)
_Ane-doki_ (Ch.1-2)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 13, 2009)

_Kateyo Hitman Reborn!_: Chapters 198 - 249
_Fullmetal Alchemist:_ Chapter 97
_New Prince of Tennis_: Chapter 8-9


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 13, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist  Chapter 97


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh! My Goddess chapter 250
Otoyomegatari chapter 5


----------



## krome (Jul 13, 2009)

FMA 96 - 97
Hellsing 1 - 4
Toradora! 1


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 13, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.30
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Ch.218-219


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 13, 2009)

_Puzzle+_ Chapters 1-5
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ Chapters 1-4
_Soul Mate Tourist_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Suppli_ Chapter 1
_Tenshi no Tsura no Kawa_ Chapter 1
_Tetsuichi_ Chapter 0
_The Horror Mansion_ Chapters 1-5
_Time Guardian_ Chapters 1-5
_Tokkyuu_ Chapter 1
_Traumeister_ Chapters 1-3
_Venus Capriccio_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Williams_ (oneshot)
_Yakumo Tatsu_ Chapters 1-6
_Yasuko to Kenji_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yoru Cafe_ Chapters 1-4 
_Zenbu Chodai_ Chapters 1-3
_Zig Zag_ Chapters 1-9
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 23
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 40
_Ah! My Goddess_ Chapter 250
_Akatsuki_ Chapter 5
_Ensemble_ Chapters 49-53
_Mayonaka no Ariadone_ Chapter 3
_My Balls_ Chapter 33
_The Breaker_ Chapter 22
_Toriko_ Chapter 56
_Bastard_ Chapters 0-65


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2009)

Saint Seiya: Hades/Vol. 19 - 23

Still reading


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

the breaker 20-22


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Densen Complex_ (Ch.10)
_My Balls_ (Ch.33)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 14, 2009)

fairy tail 143


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2009)

Monster 114 - 131


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 14, 2009)

Zombie-Loan 41


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 14, 2009)

Faiy Tail chap --143
Nurarihyon no Mago  --66


----------



## TadloS (Jul 14, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 143_


----------



## krome (Jul 14, 2009)

One Piece 1


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Jul 14, 2009)

Fairy Tail 143 
Zatch Bell 264


----------



## The Imp (Jul 14, 2009)

JJBA chapter 10


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

Zero no Tsukaima Chapter 29
Oyotomegatari Chapter 6
Kenichi Chapter 344


----------



## Zorokiller (Jul 14, 2009)

Fairy Tail 143, 

anyway only posting because...Overlord Zetta, is that friggin 'Zanger Bob' in your sig? 
that whale-kid really is awesome


----------



## Aeon (Jul 14, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 143


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2009)

*Fairy Tail*: 143
*Aflame Inferno*: 41
*Bloody Monday*: 23 & 24
*Otomegokoro*: 6
*Baka to Boin*: 7
*Onidere*: 18
* History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi*: 344
* Dance in the Vampire Bund*: 20
*Kimi ni Todoke*: 14 & 15
*Umisho*: 40-53


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2009)

Otoyomegatari Chapter 6


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 15, 2009)

_Bastard_ Chapters 66-77
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 73
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 157
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 18
_Sidonia no Kishi_ Chapter 3
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 41
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 1-130
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 24
_Aflame Inferno_ Chapter 41
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 66
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 249


----------



## louis (Jul 15, 2009)

Breaker chapters 1-22
Fairy tail- chap 143


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 15, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 143.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.14)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.232)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.344)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.54)
_SPAS-PA_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 15, 2009)

Oresama Teacher, all chapters available.

here


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 15, 2009)

GTO SHD 14 chap 6


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 15-17
Bastard! chapter 6-20


----------



## Hodor (Jul 15, 2009)

last 5-6 chapters of naruto, bleach, and one piece.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 15, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi Chapter 54
Fairy Tail Chapter 143
Cutie Boy Chapter 1-11
Aflame Inferno Chapter 1-36
The One 51
Yoru Made Matenai Chapter 1-6
Akaboshi-Ibun Suioden Chapter 9


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 15, 2009)

666 Satan Chapter 46-76 (Finished)


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 15, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi ch. 344
Fairy Tail ch. 143
Otoyomegatari ch. 6


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 16, 2009)

_ Sexy Commando Gaiden: Sugoiyo! Masaru-san_ Chapters 11-20


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bloody Monday*: 25
*Umisho*: 54
*Trump!*: 7
*Hakushaku to Yousei*: 1-2


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

One Piece chapter 550


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.143)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.18)
_Psyren_ (Ch.78)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.10)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.157)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.51)


----------



## Skylit (Jul 16, 2009)

One Piece 550
Naruto 456
Bleach 366
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 250
My Balls 1 - 33


----------



## God Movement (Jul 16, 2009)

Skylit said:


> *One Piece 550
> Naruto 456
> Bleach 366
> Katekyo Hitman Reborn 250*
> My Balls 1 - 33



I read all of these.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 16, 2009)

Naruto 456
Bakuman 46


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 16, 2009)

_Naruto: _Chapter 456_
Bleach:_Chapter 366
_Kateyou Hitman Reborn!:_ Chapter 350
_Veritas:_ Chapters 40 - 42
_Bakuman:_ Chapters 2 - 32


----------



## valerian (Jul 16, 2009)

One Piece 550
Bleach 366
Naruto 456


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 16, 2009)

Bleach 366
Naruto 456


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 16, 2009)

veritas 43


----------



## KohZa (Jul 16, 2009)

_One Piece ch 550_
_Naruto Ch 456_ 
_Bleach ch 366_ 
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch 250_


----------



## TadloS (Jul 16, 2009)

_Ane-doki chapter 3
Bakuman chapter 46
Bleach chapter 366
Naruto chapter 456
Psyren chapter 79
Shaman King chapters 51-53_


----------



## AppleChan (Jul 16, 2009)

Naruto chapter 456
To Love Ru chapter 157


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 366
*Naruto* Chapter 456
*Bakuman* Chapter 46
*One Piece* Chapter 550
*Katekyou Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 250


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 16, 2009)

*One Piece: *  550
*Naruto:*   456
*Bleach:*   366
*Veritas:*   43
*Erementar Gerad:*   53
*Wild School: *   7
*Bloody Monday:*  26
* Her Majesty's Dog:*  1-3


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 17, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 366
_Naruto_ Chapter 456
_One Piece_ Chapter 550
_Onani Master Kuroswa_ Chapter 18
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 24 and 25
_Otoyomegatari_ Chapter 6
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 14
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 143
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 344
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 31
_Hoop Men_ Chapter 13
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 54
_Mushishi_ Chapters 33-35
_The One_ Chapter 51
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 250
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 11


----------



## Hodor (Jul 17, 2009)

Naruto 456
Bleach 366
One Piece 550
Psyren 73-79
HSD Kenichi ch 326-344
Darker than Black ch 1
Gantz 300-303
Loop (one-shot)
Nekoten 1-2 (didnt like it though, dropping it)
Rurouni Kenshin 211-217


----------



## KohZa (Jul 17, 2009)

_Angel Densetsu ch 1-5_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 12-16


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 17, 2009)

La Mosca: Chapter 1 - 2
Shaman King: Chapter 237 - 298
Fairy Tail: Chapter 143


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

*katekyo Hitman Reborn* : 250
*Naruto* : 456


----------



## ~Greed~ (Jul 17, 2009)

Naruto 456
bleach 366
bakuman 46
beezlebub 21
psyren 79
veritas 43
katekyo Hitman Reborn 250


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2009)

to Love-Ru 157 @k@ Wincest


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

bleach 366


----------



## Skylit (Jul 17, 2009)

Toriko 1 - 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.366)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.250)
_Naruto_ (Ch.456)
_Psyren_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Riffraff (Jul 17, 2009)

Naruto 456
Bleach 366
Veritas 10-40


----------



## Hiroshi (Jul 17, 2009)

_Shaman King:_ Chapters 102 - 107
_Bakuman:_ Chapters 32 - 46
_One Piece:_ Chapter 23 - 30


----------



## Gatagata (Jul 17, 2009)

beezlebub 21
psyren 79
veritas 43


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 17, 2009)

Beezelbub 21
Bakuman 46
HSDK 262-269


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

SS Lost canvas 17-22


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas chapter 96


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2009)

Naruto 455 - 456
Ouran High School Host Club 1


----------



## Berry (Jul 17, 2009)

Vinland Saga 1-3

Psyren 1-4


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 17, 2009)

Ane Doki 3


----------



## TadloS (Jul 17, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 21_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 17, 2009)

the breaker volume 6 raw


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 17, 2009)

Gamaran chapter 10


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 99


----------



## Mandy (Jul 17, 2009)

_Naruto_ (Chapter 456)


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 17, 2009)

One Piece Ch.550
Bleach Ch.366


----------



## Shiron (Jul 17, 2009)

_Gash Bell_ Ch. 265


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 17, 2009)

*Beelzebub:* ch 21
*Sundome:*  vol 1-2
*Bloody Monday:* ch 27
*Medaka Box:* ch 11
*Her Majesty's Dog:*  ch 4-6


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 18, 2009)

_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 26 and 27
_Until Death Do us Part_ Chapter 74
_Bakuman_ Chapter 46
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 9
_Bastard!!_ Chapter 81
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 132 and 133
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 250
_Mononoke_ Chapter 6
_Rebirth_ Chapters 83 and 84
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 251
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 51
_Wild Life_ Chapter 29
_Hands Off_ Chapters 1-38 (end)
_Embalming_ Chapter 9
_Vagabond_ Chapter 277
_Ane-Doki_ Chapters 1-3
_La Mosca_ Chapters 1-5
_Veritas_ Chapter 43
_Aki Sora_ chapters 1-6
_Psyren_ Chapter 79 
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 21
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 11
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 158
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapter 192
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 252
_Toriko_ Chapter 57
_Jiraishin_ Chapters 1-15


----------



## KohZa (Jul 18, 2009)

_Angel Densetsu ch 6-10_ 
_Kimi no todoke ch 4-6_


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji 1 - 32


----------



## omnious chidori (Jul 18, 2009)

souleater where can i find chapter 64 of soul eater


----------



## GsG (Jul 18, 2009)

One Piece 550
Bleach 366
Naruto 456
Ane Doki 3
Medaka Box 11
To Love-Ru 157
Yomeiro Choice 11


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

air gear 248


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 18, 2009)

Monster 132 - 162.Finished.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 18, 2009)

Embalming - chapter 10
Ghost Sweeper Mikami - chapter 134


----------



## krome (Jul 18, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 1 - 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.11-12)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.10-11)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.4-5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 18, 2009)

Bakuman 46.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 18, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC 82-92


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 18, 2009)

Gash Bell 265, oops my bad


----------



## Aeon (Jul 18, 2009)

*Alive* Chapter 63
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 265
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 43


----------



## TadloS (Jul 18, 2009)

_Alive the last evolution chapter 63
To Love-ru chapters 42-46_


----------



## KohZa (Jul 18, 2009)

_Alive the final evolution ch 60-63_ 
_Captain Tsubasa Road To 2002 ch 134-135_


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 18, 2009)

* Sundome:* volume 3-4


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 18, 2009)

Kyoukai no RINNE chapter 12


----------



## rhino25 (Jul 19, 2009)

Kekkaishi 265
Zero 59
Ubel Blatt 75


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 19, 2009)

_Jiraishin_ Chapters 16-28 (end)
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 10
_Yakee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 52
_Ace of Diamonds_ Chapter 18
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 28 and 29
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 265
_Air Gear_ Chapter 248
_The One_ Chapter 52
_Alive_ Chapter 63
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 134
_Nephilim John_ Chapter 5
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 253
_Karin_ Chapters 1-50
_Venus Capriccio_ Chapters 3-29 (end)


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jul 19, 2009)

Randomaxe said:


> Gash Bell 266


its not even out

you reading raw or something?


----------



## KohZa (Jul 19, 2009)

_Angel Densetsu ch 11-18_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 107-108
Bastard! chapter 77


----------



## VoDe (Jul 19, 2009)

_D.Gray-man 180-186_


----------



## Berry (Jul 19, 2009)

Bakuman 1-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.46)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.265)
_Onidere_ (Ch.10-14)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.168-170)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 19, 2009)

Deathnote chapter 20 (re-reading)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 19, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas 94-103


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 19, 2009)

FMA chapter 91


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 19, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> its not even out
> 
> you reading raw or something?



No, thinking of the next chapter after reading the last
Veritas 1-21


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 19, 2009)

Kekkaishi chapter 266-267


----------



## KohZa (Jul 19, 2009)

_Angel Densetsu ch 19-36_ 
_Captain Tsubasa Road To 2002 ch 136_


----------



## Heero (Jul 19, 2009)

_KimiKiss ~ Various Heroines ~_ ch 23-24
_Rookies_ ch 22-43


----------



## Jze0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Prunus Girl ch 1-5
Watashitachi no Tamura-kun ch 10-15


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 19, 2009)

*Koi wo Suru no ga Shigoto desu:* ch 1 & 2
*Sensen Spike Hills:* ch 14
*Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka:* ch 2 & 3
*Onidere:* ch 20 & 21
*Bloody Monday:* ch 28-30
*Zero In:* ch 29
*Freezing:* ch 11
*Dance in the Vampire Bund:* ch 21
*Sundome:* Vol 4-6


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 20, 2009)

_Karin_ Chapters 51-58 (end)
_Nana_ Chapters 1-45
_Monk!_ Chapter 5
_Deus Ex Machina_ Chapter 9
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 30
_Kekkaishi_ Chapters 266 and 267
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ Chapter 17
_Aiki_ Chapter 56
_Akumetsu_ Chapter 116
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 36
_Freezing_ Chapter 11
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 135
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 26
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapter 33
_Zombie Loan_ Chapters 42 and 43


----------



## KohZa (Jul 20, 2009)

_Detective conan ch 300-304_


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapters 266-267
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 01-10


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

one piece 550


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2009)

FMA chapter 91


----------



## Berry (Jul 20, 2009)

Bakuman chapters 13 - 18


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 20, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas 105-108


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.266-267)
_Onidere_ (Ch.15-17)
_Yumekui_ Merry (Ch.3)


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 20, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi 0-17


----------



## TadloS (Jul 20, 2009)

_To Love-ru chapters 46-50_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2009)

Samurai Deeper Kyo chapter 1-4


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2009)

*Sundome:*_ ch 66-68_
*Smash 1:*_ ch 5_
* Eden no Ori:* _ch 13_
*Code:Breaker:*_ ch 51_
*Onidere:* _ch 22_
* Koibana Onsen:* _ch 11_
*Ping:* _volume 1-5_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 21, 2009)

_Nana_ Chapters 46-61


----------



## Aeon (Jul 21, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 51
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 11-38


----------



## KohZa (Jul 21, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa road to 2002 ch 138_


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 21, 2009)

Veritas 22-43
Freezing 11


----------



## Berry (Jul 21, 2009)

Bakuman chapters 19 - 33


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

SS Lost canvas 109


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane-doki_ (Ch.3)
_Ayu Mayu_ (Ch.25-29)
_Cherry x Cherry_ (Ch.9)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.51)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.197)
_Onidere_ (Ch.18-19)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.53)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas chapter 104-108(Time to go read 109)


----------



## TadloS (Jul 21, 2009)

_To Love-ru chapters 50-58_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 21, 2009)

Bastard! 20-26


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 21, 2009)

_Bloody Monday: ch 31 & 32
 Dance in the Vampire Bund: ch 22
 Kimi ni Todoke: ch 15 & 16_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 22, 2009)

_Nana_ Chapters 62-84
_Flags_ Chapter 2
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 75
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 53
_Zetman_ Chapter 111
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 860
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 13
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 51
_Dogs_ Chapter 42
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 136 and 137
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 17
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapter 34
_Parfait Tic_ Chapter 113
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 143
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 254
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 56
_Five_ Chapter 29
_Houou Gakuen Misoragumi_ Chapter 4
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 31
_Ubel Blatt_ Chapters 76-92


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 39-74


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 22, 2009)

Cage of Eden- chapter 13


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Bastard! 27-38


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 109
FMA chapter 95


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 22, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chap 110


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.248)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.17-18)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.171-176)


----------



## Hodor (Jul 22, 2009)

Read Berserk volumes 4-8 yesterday


----------



## Jayka (Jul 22, 2009)

Nana - Ch 1-5
Line - OneShot Volume 
Future Diary/Mirai Nikki - Ch 1-9
Samurai Deeper Kyo - Ch 198


----------



## Sen (Jul 22, 2009)

Soul Eater - Chapter 2


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 110
Full Metal Alchemist Gaidens(Thanks Taxman)


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2009)

_Ageha o Ou Monotachi: ch 1_
_Sensen Spike Hills: ch 15_
_Onidere: ch 23
Umisho: ch 55_
_Bloody Monday: ch 33_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 23, 2009)

_Black God_ Chapter 62
_Kagijin_ Chapters 0-2
_MPD Psycho_ Chapters 1-19


----------



## KohZa (Jul 23, 2009)

_kimi no todoke ch 5-9_ 
_Captain tsubasa road to 2002 ch 139_


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 75-84


----------



## RivFader (Jul 23, 2009)

Bloody Monday Chapter 33


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

bastard!volume 20-22 raw


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Slam Dunk chapter 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2009)

*Today:*

Ashita No Yoichi (Ch.24)
K-ON! (Ch.34.5)
Kodomo no Jikan (Ch.51)
Mahou Sensei Negima (Ch.258)
Mirai Nikki (Ch.42)
Rozen Maiden II (Ch.15)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

veritas 44


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

FMA chapter 94


----------



## xfactor88 (Jul 23, 2009)

The entirety of Psyren.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 23, 2009)

air gear 249 raw


----------



## TadloS (Jul 23, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 144
Naruto 3 volumes re-read( He,he I have bought 5 volumes)._


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 23, 2009)

reread first 3 chapters of Berserk
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 345
Veritas 44


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2009)

Abara chapter 1.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 23, 2009)

Bastard!! Vol 10-11(Reread)


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 23, 2009)

_Veritas: ch 44
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi: ch 345
Fairy Tail : ch 144_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch144


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 24, 2009)

_MPD Psycho_ Chapters 20-78
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 32
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 7
_Sensen Spike Hills_ Chapter 15
_Ai wo Utau Yori Ore ni Oborero!_ Chapters 26-29
_Flags_ Chapter 3
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 138
_One Outs_ Chapter 21
_Otomen_ Chapter 11
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 255
_Undead_ Chapter 5
_Rave Master_ Chapters 1-115


----------



## KohZa (Jul 24, 2009)

_Fairy tail ch 144_ 
_Naruto ch 457_ 
_Bleach ch 367_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 24, 2009)

Hanaukyo Maid Team chapters 1-28 (volumes 1 to v4 ch28)

Onihime VS chapter 9

Fairy Tail chapter 144

Naruto chapter 457


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 367
*Naruto* Chapter 457
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 144
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 44
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 85-162


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 24, 2009)

*Bleach:* Chapter 367
*Naruto:* Chapter 457
*Gash Bell:* Chapter 266


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

bleach 367
one piece 551


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach chapter 367
Naruto chapter 457
One Piece chapter 551
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure chapters 441 - 457

Finally got back to reading to JJBA now that I've got my laptop back.


----------



## GsG (Jul 24, 2009)

Naruto 457
Bleach 367
One Piece 551
To Love-Ru 158


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 24, 2009)

Naruto 457.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

Vampire knight chapter 52
Naruto chapter 457
Fairy Tail chapter 144
Meru puri chapter 1-10
One piece 551


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 24, 2009)

fairy tail 144


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach ch367
Naruto ch457
One Piece ch551


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.367)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.233)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.345)
_Naruto_ (Ch.457)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.19-23)
_Onidere_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Drcow (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach 367
Hayate no Gotoku 233

never thought I would be into manga but its addicting slowly


----------



## God Movement (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach 367, One Piece 551, Naruto 457, Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 251.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleach chapter 367


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 24, 2009)

GTO:  Chapters 189-200
Naruto: Chapter 457
Bleach: Chapter 367
Fairy Tale: Chapter 144


----------



## Berry (Jul 24, 2009)

*Past couple of days.*

BeelzeBub chapters 1 - 21

*Today*.

One Piece chapter 551

Veritas chapter 44

Bakuman chapter 47


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 24, 2009)

Naruto 457
Bleach 367


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 24, 2009)

_Bloody Monday: ch 35
Onidere: ch 24
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime: ch 45
Kandachime: ch 5
Melty Blood ACT:2: ch 1-4
Naruto: ch 457
Bleach: ch 367
One Piece: ch 551
Onihime VS: ch 9_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 25, 2009)

_MPD Psycho_ Chapters 79-82
_Rave Master_ Chapters 116-193
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 31
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapters 19-23
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ Chapter 258
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 34
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 67
_Veritas_ Chapter 44
_Holyland_ Chapter 49
_Naruto_ Chapter 457
_Ashita no Yoichi!_ Chapter 24
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 19
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 144
_Kisu mo Yori Hayaku_ Chapter 12
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 139
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 345
_Hourou Musuko_ Chapter 74
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 35
_Sengoku_ Chapters 14-17
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapters 21-24
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 28
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 52
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 256
_Bleach_ Chapter 367


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 25, 2009)

Bleach chap. 367  	
Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 67
Fairy Tail chap. 144
Naruto chap. 457


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2009)

_One Piece Ch 551_ 
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch 251_


----------



## Aeon (Jul 25, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 47
_*One Piece*_ Chapter 551
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 163-183
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 251


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chap 251


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2009)

_*Captain Tsubasa Road To 2002 ch 142*_


----------



## Wade (Jul 25, 2009)

I didn't read anything.


----------



## Chita (Jul 25, 2009)

Shinigami no Ballad vol 2.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kampfer_ (Ch.5)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.251)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.24-25)
_Psyren_ (Ch.80)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC 111 chap


----------



## Prowler (Jul 25, 2009)

*Some Pluto chapters.    *


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 25, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman reborn cahpter 251
One Piece chapter 551


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 25, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 111
Bastard! vol 5-10
Katekyo Hitman reborn cahpter 251


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2009)

_*Detetive Conan ch 312-332*_


----------



## TadloS (Jul 25, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 22
Psyren chapter 80_


----------



## Scapa (Jul 25, 2009)

Genshiken chapters 22 - 55.
School Rumble chapters 9 and 10.
One Piece chapter 551.


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 25, 2009)

Bakuman 47
Beelzebub 22
Zatch Bell 267
reread Berserk vol.s 2-4


----------



## shikamarunara77 (Jul 25, 2009)

naruto vol.37 wich i read continuously Hunter x hunter vol.19 again hana kimi vol.6 hopfully i spelled that right


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 25, 2009)

_ Kämpfer: ch 5
 Onidere: ch 26
 Sekirei : ch 86
 Bloody Monday: ch 36
 Ane Doki!: ch 4
 Oniichan Control: ch 2
 Beelzebub: ch 22_


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 25, 2009)

One Piece Ch.551


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 26, 2009)

_Saint Seiya - Episode G_ Chapters 1-17
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 1-5
_Onihime VS_ Chapter 9
_Kampfer_ Chapter 5
_Auto Focus_ chapter 11
_Bakuman_ Chapter 47
_Black God_ Chapter 63
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 140
_Hourou Musko_ Chapter 75
_Kurohime_ Chapter 45
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 132
_Monk!_ Chapter 6
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 38
_Five_ Chapter 30


----------



## Heero (Jul 26, 2009)

Onani Master Kurosawa: 25-27


----------



## KohZa (Jul 26, 2009)

*Detective Conan ch 332-345*


----------



## Adachi (Jul 26, 2009)

One Piece: Robin's past arc


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 26, 2009)

Beelzebub chapter 1-2
Bastard!! Vol 12-13


----------



## Gain (Jul 26, 2009)

12th reread of Daa! Daa! Daa!


----------



## Aeon (Jul 26, 2009)

*Alive* Chapters 64-66
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 268
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 184-230


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2009)

Today:


_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.1-3)
_kekkaishi_ (Ch.268)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.26-27)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.9)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.158)


----------



## Scapa (Jul 26, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi - ch. 55
Toriko - ch. 58
One Outs - ch. 22

I was wondering, how often can you answer here? Once a day? Someone awsum, help meh and PM answer plz


----------



## TadloS (Jul 26, 2009)

_Ane Doki!  chapter 4
Alive The Last Evolution chapters 64-66
Shaman King chapters 54-58
Naruto volume 4_


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 26, 2009)

Bleach Ch.367


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 26, 2009)

_ Medaka Box: ch 12
 Shinobi Life: ch 29
 Ga-Rei : ch 37
 The King's Pawnshop: volume1 (end)_


----------



## Mandy (Jul 26, 2009)

_Naruto_ (Chapter 457)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 27, 2009)

_Rave Master_ Chapters 194-223
_Oniichan Control_ Chapter 2
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapters 24-27
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 35-36
_Ice Revolution_ Chapter 9
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 181
_Alive_ Chapters 64-66
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 22
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 141
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 251
_Kagijin_ Chapter 3
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 268
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 11
_One Outs_ Chapter 22
_One Piece_ Chapter 551
_Psyren_ Chapter 80
_The One_ Chapter 54
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 257
_Toriko_ Chapter 58
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 57
_Wolf Guy_ Chapters 7 and 8


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2009)

_*Detective Conan chapter 346-394*_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Vol. 23 - 27


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 231-267


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 27, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Dio's World 1-7


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Detective conan chapter 394-403*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

Bloody Monday 1-4


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2009)

*Detective conan chapter 403-413*


----------



## God Movement (Jul 27, 2009)

Yu Yu Hakusho Chapter 57 - Again


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 27, 2009)

Psyren 80
Bakuman  47
Black God  63
Ane Doki 4
Oniichan Control 2
Beelzebub 22
Akaboshi- Ibun Suikoden 11
Medaka Box 12
Kimi no Iru Machi 55
Until Death Do Us Part 76
The One 54


----------



## Keaton (Jul 27, 2009)

_Slam Dunk_ chapters 1-53.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Bleach chapter 367


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 27, 2009)

Naruto chapter 457
Umineko no naku koro no chapter 10
Shaman King chapter 299


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cell Phone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.1)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.4-12)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.55)
_Onani Master Kurosawa _(Ch.28-29)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.6+Special)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

JJBA 1-6 chaps


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 112


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi 18 - 30


----------



## Yang Wenli (Jul 27, 2009)

Gintama chapters 200-265

Caught up with anime today also, figured I'd check out the manga and ended up gobbling it up


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2009)

Air Gear ch 10-55


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2009)

*Vampire knight* chapter 52


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 27, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.31-33


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 27, 2009)

Berserk vol.s 5-7 The art has really improved from vol.2 and now the story is becoming interesting.


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 27, 2009)

_Ga-Rei: ch 38
Pastel: ch 108
Out Code: ch 5
Onidere: ch 27
Bloody Monday: ch 37
Mamotte Agemasu: Vol 1 (end)
Animal Jungle: Vol 1 (end)
Tennenkei: vol 1 (end)
Ouji Romantica: vol 1 (end)
Tenshi wo Produce: vol 1 (end)_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 28, 2009)

_Rave Master_ Chapters 224-296 (end)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapters 28 and 29
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 37
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 38
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 76
_Kurogane no Linebarrel_ Chapter 30
_Air Gear_ Chapter 249
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 11
_Dear School Gang Leader_ Chapter 11
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 142 and 143
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 55
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapters 12 and 13
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 27
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 6-14
_7 Seeds_ Chapter 43
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 861
_Witch Hunter_ Chapter 13
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 27


----------



## KohZa (Jul 28, 2009)

_*Detective Conan ch 403-415*_ 
_*Hajime No Ippo ch 856-861*_


----------



## Aeon (Jul 28, 2009)

*Detective Conan* Chapters 01-02
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 03-13


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 28, 2009)

Alive 64-66


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Ga-Rei: chap 37-38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Dance in the Vampire Bund _(Ch.13-19)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.198)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.34)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 28, 2009)

_Sket Dance_ - chapter 98
_Hajimete No Aku_ - chapters 24-27
_Jiraishin_ - chapters 1-7 (so far)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2009)

Bastard! Vol 11-17


----------



## Scapa (Jul 28, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo: ch. 861
Onidere: ch. 25 - 27
Pastel: ch. 108
Ane Doki: ch. 1-4
Yomeiro Choice: ch. 1 - 10
Aki-Sora: 1-6 + 11

And doujin: "Paff Paff"

Ok, now I've slept and I read:
Akumetsu: ch. 117-119


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 28, 2009)

Gintama 255-258


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 29, 2009)

_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapter 32
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ Chapter 30 (end)
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 38 and 39
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 57
_Holyland_ Chapter 50
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapters 54 and 55
_Liar Game_ Chapters 79 and 80
_Karneval_ Chapter 10
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 15-59
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ Chapters 1-19
_Ares_ Chapter 145
_Maken-Ki_ Chapter 16
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 52
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 144-153
_Mirai Nikki_ Chapter 43
_Ouran High School Host Club_ Chapter 73
_Ryuu no Hanawazari_ Chapter 5
_Sket Dance_ Chapter 98
_Stigmata_ Chapters 12-15 (end)
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge_ Chapters 93-95
_Witch Hunter_ Chapters 14-16


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 29, 2009)

_Kandachime: vol 2 & 3
Iinazuke Ryokan: vol 1
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan: ch 55
Bloody Monday: ch 38
Code Breaker: Chr 52
Mirai Nikki: Ch 43_


----------



## Mandy (Jul 29, 2009)

_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ (Chapter 1 - 4)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 52
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapter 268


----------



## Muah (Jul 29, 2009)

Full ahead! coco ch 40


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Bastard! Vol 11-17


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 29, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 346
Zatch Bell 268
Berserk vol. 8


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 29, 2009)

Bastard! Vol 18-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka and Boing_ (Ch.7)
_Densen Complex_ (Ch.11)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.1)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.15)
_Gretel_ (Ch.6)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.346)
_Minus Literacy_ (Ch.1-5)
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ (Ch.31)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.54-55)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

Air Gear 250 raw


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

*Bastard!* Vol 25
*Meru Puri * 15-25


----------



## Jayka (Jul 29, 2009)

Nana: Chapter 69 - 84
Ouran High School Host Club: Chapter 73
And I read Rizelmine. It's just one volume.


----------



## TadloS (Jul 29, 2009)

_Ga-Rei chapters 38-40
Fairy Tail chapter 145_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 29, 2009)

fairy tail 145


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 29, 2009)

_HSD Kenichi: ch 346
Bloody Monday: ch 39-40
Witch Hunter: ch 12-15
Gekkoh: ch 32
Maken-Ki!: ch 16_


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 30, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 60-85
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 40
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 77
_Zombie Loan_ Chapters 44 and 45
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 16
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 117-119
_Trump!_ Chapter 8
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 32
_Umi ni Misaki_ Chapter 52
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 145
_The One_ Chapter 55
_Half Prince_ Chapter 29
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 37
_School Zone_ Chapter 1
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 15
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 164-166
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 346
_One Outs_ Chapter 82
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 259
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 58
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 184
_Shaman King_ Chapters 1-8


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Bastard! Vol 26


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail chap. 145


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 145
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 14


----------



## Brian (Jul 30, 2009)

Vagabond ch 82-121


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jul 30, 2009)

*Soul Eater:* 40 - 63


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 145
*One Piece* chapter 552


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

GTO Shonan 14 days chap 7 raw


----------



## KohZa (Jul 30, 2009)

*Fairy Tail Chapter 145 
One piece chapter 552*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.52)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.20-22)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.234)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.16)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 113.


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 145
One Piece Chapter 55
Code Breaker Chapter 52
The One Chapter 55


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 30, 2009)

one piece 552


----------



## Scapa (Jul 30, 2009)

One Piece: ch. 552
Teacher's Pet: ch. 1


----------



## TadloS (Jul 30, 2009)

_To-Love-ru chapters 59-65_


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 30, 2009)

_One Piece_ - chapters 261-275


----------



## Adachi (Jul 30, 2009)

One Piece - chapter 552
And quite a bit of Captain Tsubasa: World Youth Hen


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch145
One Piece ch552
Air Gear ch125-180


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 30, 2009)

...Oniichan Control 1+2


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 30, 2009)

_Veritas: ch 45
Sukitte Ii na yo: ch 5
Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei: ch 4
Yunohana Tsubame: ch 1-4
Zetsuen no Tempest: ch 1
Air Gear: ch 250
Erementar Gerad: ch 54
One Piece: ch 552
Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen: ch 7-8
Bloody Monday: ch 41
Otomari Honey: ch 13
Omamori Himari: ch 31
XBlade: ch 1 _


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 31, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 86-90
_Shaman King_ Chapters 9-17
_Veritas_ Chapter 45
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 66-70
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 40 and 41
_Mushishi_ Chapter 33
_Air Gear_ Chapter 250
_One Piece_ Chapter 552
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 269
_Freezing_ Chapter 13
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 167
_Omamori Himari_ Chapter 1
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 260
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 225


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 31, 2009)

*Veritas:* Vol. 7 - Ch. 45


----------



## KohZa (Jul 31, 2009)

*Naruto chapter 458 
Bleach chapter 368*


----------



## Tunafish (Jul 31, 2009)

_Deadman Wonderland_ - Chapter 1 - 20
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ - Chapter 225
_xxxHolic_ - Chapter 184
_Naruto_ - Chapter 458


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 31, 2009)

Naruto chap. 458  	
Beelzebub chap. 22 	
Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden chap. 11
Defence Devil chap. 13-15


----------



## Bushin (Jul 31, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> *Naruto chapter 458
> Bleach chapter 368*



*THIS*
(not bad, not bad)


----------



## PradaBrada (Jul 31, 2009)

Onani Master Kurosawa 28-31


----------



## Alex. (Jul 31, 2009)

*Liar Game - 70 -78
*
and the new naruto chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 31, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 368
*Naruto* Chapter 458
*Bakuman* Chapter 48
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 269
*One Piece* Chapter 552


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 368
Naruto Chapter 458
One Piece Chapter 552


----------



## Tomasso (Jul 31, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 368
Bakuman Chapter 48
Until Death Do Us Part Chapter 78
Veritas 45


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2009)

NAruto 458
Bleach 368


----------



## Skylit (Jul 31, 2009)

Naruto 458
Bleach 368
Deadman Wonderland 19 - 21


----------



## Dragonpiece (Jul 31, 2009)

Naruto 458  
one piece 552


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.368)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.269)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.35)
_Naruto_ (Ch.458)
_Onidere_ (Ch.21-24)


----------



## Scapa (Jul 31, 2009)

Waveblade said:


> NAruto 458
> Bleach 368



These and 
Onidere: ch. 28


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Bastard! Vol 24-26(re-read, the art is good and love that fight)
Samurai Deeper Kyo chapter 50


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jul 31, 2009)

Veritas 45
SS Lost Canvas 114


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2009)

Naruto ch458
Bleach ch368
Air Gear ch 180- 220


----------



## Randomaxe (Jul 31, 2009)

Veritas 45
Naruto 458
Bakuman 48


----------



## TadloS (Jul 31, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 48
Bleach chapter 368
Naruto chapter 458_


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2009)

Bleach chapter 368
Naruto chapter 458
One Piece chapter 552
To love Ru chapter 159


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 31, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 114


----------



## The Imp (Jul 31, 2009)

Bleach chapter 368
Naruto chapter 458


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 31, 2009)

Psyren 81
Beezlebub 23


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2009)

_X blade: ch 2
Bakuman: ch 48
Onidere: ch 28
Omamori Himari: ch 32
_


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 31, 2009)

Worst: Chapter 1 - 13
One Outs: Chapter 1 - 24
HSDK: Chapter 1 -85


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 1, 2009)

Naruto 458.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 1, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 91-106
_Shaman King_ Chapters 18-26
_Bleach_ Chapter 368
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 78
_Naruto_ Chapter 458
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 182
_Frogman_ Chapter 5
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 168 and 169
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 31
_Vassalord_ Chapters 1-10


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2009)

*psyren ch 78-81*


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 1, 2009)

Beelzebub 1-23


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapter 269


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 1, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 27-35(re-read)
Saint Dragon Girl Miracle chapter 1-8


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Beelzebub 23
Psyren 81
Veritas 1 - 45


----------



## Atsuro (Aug 1, 2009)

Bleach
Defense Devil


----------



## God Movement (Aug 1, 2009)

Skylit said:


> Beelzebub 23
> Psyren 81
> *Veritas 1 - 45*



Good on you :ho

Beelzebub 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.13)
_Frogman_ (Ch.6)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.31-32)
_Pastel_ (Ch.108)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.159)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.4)


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 1, 2009)

bleach 
op  
naruto


----------



## Laxus (Aug 1, 2009)

Black God.
Kurohime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! ch252


----------



## KohZa (Aug 1, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ch 252*


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 1, 2009)

Zatch Bell 269
Beelzebub 23
Freezing 12+13
Berserk Vol. 9


----------



## TadloS (Aug 1, 2009)

_Psyren chapter 81
Beelzebub chapter 23
Drifters chapter 4_


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 1, 2009)

One Piece Ch.552
Bleach Chapter Ch.368


----------



## Skylit (Aug 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 252


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 1, 2009)

Bakuman 47-48


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 1, 2009)

Freezing Chapter 1-3

Katekyo Hitman Rebon! 252


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2009)

_X blade: ch 3
Onidere: ch 29-31
Beelzebub : ch 23
Usotsuki Paradox: ch 1-2
Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen: ch 8-11
Yuuhi no Ochiru Jikan: ch 5-6
Bloody Monday: ch 42
Freezing: ch 12-13_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 2, 2009)

_Vassalord_ Chapters 11 and 12
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 259
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 42
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 27
_Madara_ Chapters 1and 2
_Drifters_ Chapter 4
_Liar Game_ Chapter 81
_Psyren_ Chapter 81
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ Chapters 1-4
_Nocturne_ Chapter 1
_Coppelion_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Hikari no Machi_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Machi de Uwasa no Tengu no Ko_ Chapter 1
_Psycho Busters_ Chapter 15
_Azrael's Edge_ Chapters 1-5 (end)
_Tantei Gishiki_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Tokyo Mikaeru_ Chapters 1-4
_Tuxedo Gin_ Chapters 1-34
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 71-78
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 23
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 252
_Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar_ Chapters 46 and 47
_Jabberwocky_ Chapters 1-3
_Kurosagi_ Chapters 1-17
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 12


----------



## Aeon (Aug 2, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 252


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 2, 2009)

bleach chapter 368.

naruto chapter 458.

one piece chapter 552.

fairy tail chapter 145.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

bleach 368


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

Samurai Deeper Kyo chapter 150-160


----------



## Damaris (Aug 2, 2009)

I re-read Kuroshitsuji 30-35.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 2, 2009)

Today I read *One Piece*, chapters *532 to 545*.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Brocon_ (Ch.2)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.252)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.36)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.259)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.19)
_Oniichan Control_ (Ch.2)
_Psyren_ (Ch.81)


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 2, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 252


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 2, 2009)

Catching up on my WSJ manga I missed while I was away:

_Naruto_: Chapters 457 - 458
_Bleach_: Chapters 367 - 368
_Kateyo Hitman Reborn!_: Chapters 251 - 252
_Bakuman_: Chapters 47 and 48


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 2, 2009)

_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 252
_Saint Young Men_ Chapter 1-8


----------



## TadloS (Aug 2, 2009)

_Ane-Doki chapter 5
To-Love-RU chapters 66-74_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 77-79(reread)


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2009)

_ Xblade: ch 4-19
 Psycho Busters : 13-16
 Ojou-sama wa Oyome-sama: ch 6
 Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou: ch 9
 Medaka Box: ch 19
 Ane Doki!: ch 5
 Burakon!? : ch 1-2
 Ping: ch 14 
 Onidere: 32-33
 Mahou Tsukai Kurohime: ch 46 _


----------



## Scapa (Aug 3, 2009)

*Ane Doki:* ch. 5
*Onidere:* ch. 32 - 33
*Toriko:* ch. 59
*Hajime no Ippo:* ch. 862


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 3, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 106-114
_Shaman King_ Chapters 27-35
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapter 22
_Toriko_ Chapter 59
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 28
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 862
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 261-263
_Talking About_ Chapters 1-16 (end)
_Genkaku Picasso_ Chapter 3
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 13
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 43
_Vassalord_ Chapter 13
_07 Ghost_ Chapters 38-40
_Bakuman_ Chapter 48
_Half Prince_ Chapter 30
_Brothers_ Chapters 1-22 (end)
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 161
_Japan_ Chapter 1
_Kurenai Ouji_ Chapter 2
_Kurohime_ Chapter 46
_Crescent Noise_ Chapter 1
_Sengoku_ Chapter 18
_The One_ Chapter 56
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 39


----------



## Heero (Aug 3, 2009)

Koe de Oshigoto!: 1-5
Hajime no Ippo: 862
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 1: Phantom Blood: 1-44
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency: 1-3
Ane Doki!: 5


----------



## KohZa (Aug 3, 2009)

*Beelzebub ch 1-5*


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 3, 2009)

*Drifters chap. 4  	
Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden chap. 12 
Ane Doki! chap. 5 	
Kagijin chap. 4*


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 3, 2009)

Medaka Box Chapter 13
Bakuman Chapter 48
Kurohime Chapter 46
The One Chapter 56
Ane Doki! Chapter 5 
Akaboshi- Ibun Suikoden Chapter 12
Until Death Do Us Part Chapter 79
Psyren Chapter 81
Freezing Chapter 12-13
Beelzebub Chapter 23


----------



## Aeon (Aug 3, 2009)

*Detective Conan* Chapters 03-10


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 3, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo Chapter 862


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.144-145)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Hiroshi (Aug 3, 2009)

_Veritas_: Chapters 43 - 35
_Monster_: Chapters 1 - 17


----------



## TadloS (Aug 3, 2009)

_To-Love-RU chapters 74-96
FMA chapters 1-2 _


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 3, 2009)

_Chronicles of the Cursed Sword_ Chapters 8-10
_Umineko no Naku Koro ni _ Chapters 0-3


----------



## Skylit (Aug 3, 2009)

Vagabond 200 - 277
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 20 - 111
Toriko 59


----------



## Heero (Aug 3, 2009)

Koe de Oshigoto!: 6-13
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency: 4-13
Frogman: 7
Claymore: 94
GTO: 14 Shonan days: 8


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 4, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 115-122
_Shaman King_ Chapters 36-44
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ Chapter 5
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 79
_Oresama Teacher_ Chapters 14-16
_Yakitate! Japan_ Chapter 218
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 58
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 162
_Omamori Himari_ Chapter 33
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 45
_Frogman_ Chapters 6 and 7
_Claymore_ Chapter 94
_Juushin Enbu_ Chapters 8 and 9
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ Chapter 11
_Psycho Busters_ Chapter 16
_Natsu no Arashi_ Chapter 12
_The Horror Mansion_ Chapter 6


----------



## Fran (Aug 4, 2009)

^ , HH's epic manga lists.


Claymore 94
Onani Master Kurosawa [All]
Homunuculus [Readming atm, 2 Volumes done!]


----------



## Brian (Aug 4, 2009)

Vagabond 208-218


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2009)

_ Gyakusou Shoujo: ch 1-5
 Omamori Himari: ch 33
 Natsu no Zenjitsu: ch 1-2
 Frogman : ch 5-7
 Ping: 15-16
 Bloody Monday: ch 44-45
 Rappi Rangai: ch 22 _


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapters 01-45
*Detective Conan* Chapters 11-16


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 4, 2009)

Claymore 94


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2009)

Medaka Box - 1-5
Latest TRC and xxxholic


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 4, 2009)

_Toriko_ Chapter 59
_Umineko no Naku Koro ni_ Chapters 4-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.33)
_Onidere_ (Ch.26-27)
_Sasame Kikoto_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Laxus (Aug 4, 2009)

Claymore chapter 94
xxxHolic chapter 185


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2009)

SDK chapter 193.


----------



## Zil (Aug 4, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: Ch 1-15
_Shaman King_: Ch 1-15


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 4, 2009)

GTO shonan 14 days chap 8


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 4, 2009)

Claymore 94
Berserk 3 chapters from Vol. 10


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Read all of Vinland Saga for the first time. It is simply amazing. I don't know why I didn't start this one earlier. Can't til another release!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 4, 2009)

_ Bloody Monday: Ch 46
 Koi, Hirari : Ch 5
 Buster Keel!: Ch 1-7
 Megami no Carnaval: Ch 1-2
 Kurenai Ouji: Ch 1-2
 Kimi ni Todoke: Ch 17_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 4, 2009)

claymore chapter 94.

rin-ne chapters 12-14.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 5, 2009)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapters 123-217
_Shaman King_ Chapters 45-71
_Shinsengumi Imon Peace Maker_ Chapters 1-24
_Warfront Spike Hills_ Chapter 16
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 46
_Holyland_ Chapter 52
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 38
_Fujoshi Kanojo_ Chapters 8 and 9
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 163
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 226
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 185
_Karneval_ Chapter 11


----------



## Brian (Aug 5, 2009)

Vagabond 230-250 almost caught up


----------



## Aeon (Aug 5, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 46
*The Breaker* Chapters 01-22
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapter 270


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2009)

SDK chapter 195


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2009)

Flame of Recca 77-100


----------



## Cibo (Aug 5, 2009)

Claymore 94


----------



## VoDe (Aug 5, 2009)

_Fairy Tail - 146_
_Claymore - 94_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 5, 2009)

*Fairy Tail Ch 146*


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

_JoJo's Bizarre Adventure_ - 111-124


----------



## Zil (Aug 5, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: Ch 16-25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane-doki_ (Ch.4-5)
_Frogman_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.199; 235)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.347)
_Onidere_ (Ch.28-31)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Wade (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing. I've read nothing.


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 5, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 146


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2009)

_Bastard!!_ - 6-21


----------



## Gain (Aug 5, 2009)

H2: Chapters 1 - 14


----------



## domond123 (Aug 5, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist chapter 68 through 97


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 5, 2009)

One Piece 552


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 6, 2009)

_ Onidere : Ch 34
 Fairy Tail : Ch146
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi : Ch 347
 Watashi ni xx Shinasai! : Ch 3
 Code:Breaker : Ch 53
 Hana ni Arashi : Ch 5
 Buster Keel! : Ch 8_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 146
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 53
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 47
*Detective Conan* Chapters 17-19


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 6, 2009)

_Shaman King_ Chapters 72-125
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 164
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 347
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 146
_Vagabond_ Chapter 278
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 68
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 47
_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 140
_Air Gear_ Chapter 251
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 53
_Machi de Uwasa no Tengu no Ko_ Chapter 2
_Puzzle+_ Chapter 6
_Sexy Commando Sugoiyo Masaru-san_ Chapters 55-62


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2009)

* Captain Tsubasa Short Stories - Dream Field ch 1-2*


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 6, 2009)

gantz chapters 110-170.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 6, 2009)

Bastard!! Vol 26(Re-read)


----------



## Inugami (Aug 6, 2009)

Teppu 1-4....its about a girl that does MMA.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.53)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.200)
_Onidere_ (Ch.32-34)


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

Gash/Zatch Bell 270
Berserk last seven chapters of Vol.10


----------



## Zil (Aug 6, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 25-35
_Shaman King_: 16-28


----------



## Skylit (Aug 6, 2009)

One Piece 553


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 6, 2009)

Read Naruto, the Sasori vs. Chiyo and Sakura fight, very well written with nice drawings.
Also RuroKen, but I read it all the time.


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 6, 2009)

_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 146


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Aug 6, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 347 and One Piece chapter 553


----------



## Seronei (Aug 6, 2009)

The whole Manhole manga, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 6, 2009)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure 1-27


----------



## KohZa (Aug 6, 2009)

*Beelzebub ch 6-23*


----------



## The Integral (Aug 6, 2009)

One Piece 553 ..

The word 'Epic' has been redefined  ..


----------



## ZarakiLee (Aug 6, 2009)

I read Hunter X Hunter 230-270 so far and ill probably read even more.  I feel like i should slow down just because we dont know when this hiatus will end.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 7, 2009)

_Shaman King_ Chapters 126-285 (end)
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 21
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 80-82
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 14
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 120-121
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 165
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 9
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 9    
_Artist Acro_ Chapter 4
_Devil and Devil_ Chapters 1-27
_Witch Hunter_ Chapter 17
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 194-196
_One Piece_ Chapter 553
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 8


----------



## Gnome (Aug 7, 2009)

One Piece 553 
Flame of Recca 112 - 119

edit:
Naruto 459 now


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2009)

Naruto 459.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 7, 2009)

*One Piece chapter 553 
Bleach chapter 369 
Naruto chapter 459*


----------



## Scapa (Aug 7, 2009)

*One Piece:* ch. 553 
*Bleach:* ch. 369 
*Naruto:* ch. 459
*Akumetsu:* ch. 120-121
*Lost+Brain:* ch. 8
*Kimi no Iru Machi:* ch. 56[/B]


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 7, 2009)

_Veritas: Ch 46
 Ga-Rei: Ch 39-40
 Erementar Gerad: Ch 55
 Let's Lagoon: Ch 1
 Harem Lodge: Ch 6
 Puzzle+: Ch 1-6
 Witch Hunter: Ch 17
 Zero In: Ch 30
 Sensen Spike Hills: Ch 16
 Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946: Ch 5
 Onidere: Ch 35-36
 Naruto: Ch 459
 Bleach: Ch 369
 Bloody Monday: Ch 47-48
One Piece: Ch 553 _


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 7, 2009)

one piece chapter 553.

naruto chapter 459.

bleach chapter 369.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 7, 2009)

Bleach 369, naruto 459, veritas 46


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 7, 2009)

Bleach 369.


----------



## VoDe (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bleach chapter 369
Naruto chapter 459*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 7, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 369
*Naruto* Chapter 459
*Bakuman* Chapter 49
*One Piece* Chapter 553
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 48
*Detective Conan* Chapters 20-32


----------



## Skylit (Aug 7, 2009)

Zaru said:


> Bleach 369, naruto 459, veritas 46



This.


----------



## Darth (Aug 7, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 369
Naruto Chapter 459
Bakuman Chapter 49
One Piece Chapter 553
Veritas 46


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2009)

Naruto 459
Bleach 369


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 7, 2009)

*One Piece chapter* 553
*Nauto 459*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.47-48)
_Bleach_ (Ch.369)
_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.4-5)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.56)
_Naruto_ (Ch.459)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.42-43)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.160)


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually, only Naruto and Bleach. I still can't decide which other manga I want to read these days.


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 7, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 369
_Naruto_ Chapter 459
_One Piece_ Chapter 553


----------



## Zil (Aug 7, 2009)

_One Piece_: 553
_Naruto_: 459
_Bleach_: 369
_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 36-40


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 7, 2009)

Naruto 459
to-Love Ru 160


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 7, 2009)

Bleach Ch.369
One Piece Ch.553


----------



## TadloS (Aug 7, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 459
Bleach chapter 369
Claymore chapter 94
FMA chapters 5-8_


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 7, 2009)

Psyren 82
Looked at Beelzebub 24 RAW


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 7, 2009)

latest psyren, vinland saga and hitman reborn.

voyeurs inc. chap 19-30.

and Blame! chap 1-6


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 7, 2009)

Veritas 46
Naruto 459
Bakuman 49
JJBA 28-47


----------



## dr.lol (Aug 7, 2009)

Naruto 459
To-Love Ru 160
Bakuman 49
Bleach 369
Onani Master Kurosawa 19-31
Manhole 1-2


----------



## Lightning Strike (Aug 7, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> _Shaman King_ Chapters 126-285 (end)
> _Kure-nai_ Chapter 21
> _Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapters 80-82
> _Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 14
> ...



Over 200 chapters of manga read in a single day? 

Today I read:
_Naruto_ Chapter 459
_One Piece_ Chapter 553
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapters 1-12


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 8, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 369
_Devil and Devil_ Chapters 28-37
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 219
_Naruto_ Chapter 459
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 48
_Haigakura_ Chapter 1
_Veritas_ Chapter 46
_Ensemble_ Chapters 54-56
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 166
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 28
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 183


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 49
*Detective Conan* Chapters 33-51
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 253


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 8, 2009)

Part 2 of JJBA and Half of Part 3. My eyes are on fire


----------



## Mandy (Aug 8, 2009)

_Naruto_ (Chapter 459)


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman reborn chapter 253*


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

Flame of Recca 125-161


----------



## Tunafish (Aug 8, 2009)

_Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn_ - Chapter 253
_Goth_ - Chapter 4 - 5


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 8, 2009)

_ To-LOVE-Ru: Ch 160
 Onidere: Ch 36-37
 Bloody Monday: Ch 49_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2009)

*Captain Tsubasa Short Stories - Dream Field ch 3-5*


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Medaka Box 5-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Azumanga Daioh Hoshuu-hen_ (Ch.3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.253)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.10)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.3)
_Onidere_ (Ch.35-36)
_Psyren_ (Ch.82)


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 8, 2009)

Bakuman 49
Bleach 369


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 115


----------



## Zil (Aug 8, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 41-50


----------



## TadloS (Aug 8, 2009)

_FMA chapters 9-11
Anedoki chapter 6
Bakuman chapter 49
Psyren chapter 82
K-On! chapter 37_


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 8, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 48-93


----------



## Scapa (Aug 8, 2009)

Toriko: ch. 60
Onidere: ch. 37 and 38
Ane Doki: ch. 6
Vinland Saga: ch. 56


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2009)

Hellsing Chapter 30
Vinland Saga Chapter 1
JJBA Chapter 2


----------



## Heero (Aug 8, 2009)

Rookies: 58-77
Major: 500-507
Hajime no Ippo: 863
Psyren: 82
KimiKiss ~ Various Heroines ~: 27
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!: 253
Vinland Saga: 56
Ane Doki!: 6


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 8, 2009)

gintama episodes 107-108.

bloody monday chapters 1-49.

bakuman chapter 49.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 9, 2009)

_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapters 10 and 11
_Bakuman_ Chapter 49
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 6
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 253
_Half Prince_ Chapter 31
_Psyren_ Chapter 82
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 56
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 15
_Hoop Men_ Chapter 14
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 56
_La Corda d'Oro_ Hihara's Special Chapter
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 69
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 264 and 265
_Devil and Devil_ Volumes 5-15 (end)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 260
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 863
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 50
_Sangatsu no Lion_ Chapter 7
_The One_ Chapter 57
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 13
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 16
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 167
_Kagijin_ Chapter 4
_Kami no Shizuku_ Chapter 18
_Teppen!_ Chapter 5
_Toriko_ Chapter 60
_Alien Nine_ Chapter 2
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 30
_Leviathan_ Chapters 1-5


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 9, 2009)

_Mama wa Doukyuusei: Ch 1-3
 Bloody Monday: Ch 50
 Seishun Pop!: Ch 1
 Onidere: Ch 38
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama!: Ch 40
Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch 1
 Wolf Guy: Ch 1_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 9, 2009)

berserk vol 9-11


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 9, 2009)

*Vinland Saga:* Chapter 56
*Hellsing:* Chapters 50 - 95
*Psyren:* Chapters 50 - 67
*Mahou Sensei Negima:* Chapters 50 - 169


----------



## JustPimpin (Aug 9, 2009)

I have been re-reading Naruto & Bleach.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 9, 2009)

Read a few chapter of JJBA Stardust Crusaders. Giving my eyes a bit of a rest today


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

*Hajime No Ippo chapter 855-863 
Worst chapter 1(i'm gonna continue to read this )*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 9, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 50
*Detective Conan* Chapters 52-61


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2009)

_* Captain Tsubasa Short Stories - Dream Field Chapter 6*_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.29)
_Ane-doki_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.260)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.11)
_Onidere_ (Ch.37-38)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 9, 2009)

FMA chapter 95-96


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 9, 2009)

ss lost canvas 115


----------



## Skylit (Aug 9, 2009)

Beelzebub 24

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 120 - 170


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 9, 2009)

Vagabond 10-30


----------



## TadloS (Aug 9, 2009)

_Beelzebub 24
to-LOVE-ru 97-106_


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 9, 2009)

_Toriko_ Chapter 60


----------



## Sasori (Aug 9, 2009)

Worst.

Every chapter is win.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 9, 2009)

bleach naruto op bakuman


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 9, 2009)

Beezlebub 24
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 94-115 and that's enough of that.
Shin Angyo Onshi 0-1


----------



## Mandy (Aug 9, 2009)

_Elemental Gelade_ (Chapter 1 - 5)


----------



## Zil (Aug 9, 2009)

_Shaman King_: 29-40


----------



## Inuhanyou (Aug 9, 2009)

chrno crusade..


----------



## Vizard Ichigo (Aug 9, 2009)

Bleach 369, OP 553, no Naruto today..
I also read Jojo's Bizzare Adventure today, just a little of it, the first few chapters.

I read some Saint Seiya, and FullMetal alchemist as well, I don't remember the chapters of those.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 10, 2009)

_Leviathan_ Chapters 6-70 (end)


----------



## KohZa (Aug 10, 2009)

*Beelzebub chapter 24*


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 10, 2009)

_ Hana ni Arashi: Ch 6
 Megami no Carnaval: Ch 3-6
 Sensei wa Ore no Mono: Ch 1
 Beelzebub: Ch 24
 Koi, Hirari: Ch 6
 Bloody Monday: Ch 51_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 10, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 51
*Detective Conan* Chapters 62-101


----------



## KohZa (Aug 10, 2009)

*Captain Tsubasa Short Stories - Dream Field Chapter 7*


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 10, 2009)

+C: Sword and Cornett 06-08
Air Gear 251
Akumetsu 120-121
Ane Doki! 06
Baka to Boing 04-07
Bakunetsu Sentouki 01
Bartender 10-15
Beelzebub 24
Be Our Guest 01-02 (end - 5/10)
Bitter Virgin 08-32 (end - 8/10)
Brocon!? 02
Charge!! Otokojuku 01
Cheeky Angel 121-124
Claymore 94
Gamaran 13
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 167-169
Gintama 265-266, 268-272
Hajimete no Aku 27-28
Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou 01-02
Ichiro 01
Isuca 01
Mahou Sensei Negima! 260
Mama wa Doukyuusei 01-03
Nurarihyon no Mago 69
Ocha ni Gosu 13
Ruri no Kaze ni Hana wa Nagareru 01
Team Medical Dragon 59
Those who chase Ageha 01
Tsuri Chichi Nagisa 01
To-LOVE-Ru 159-160
Violinist of Hameln - Shchelkunchik 17
Zero 61-62
Zettai Karen Children 182-183


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2009)

Rave Master(completed in 1 day)
Naruto 459
Bleach 369
One Piece 553
to-LOVE-ru 160


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2009)

Negima Chapter 260
Hellsing chapter 31-32


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.30-31)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.16-17)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.61-63)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.178-183)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 10, 2009)

air gear 251


----------



## Skylit (Aug 10, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 200 - 300


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 10, 2009)

_Gintama_ Chapter 266


----------



## TadloS (Aug 10, 2009)

_To-LOVE-ru chapters 107-114_


----------



## Mandy (Aug 10, 2009)

_Elemental Gelade_ (Chapter 6 - 16)


----------



## Zil (Aug 10, 2009)

_Shaman King_: 41-45


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 11, 2009)

*Fairy Tail chapter *chapter 147


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 147
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 52
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 271-283
*Detective Conan* Chapters 102-124


----------



## KohZa (Aug 11, 2009)

*Worst chapter 2-9 
Fairy Tail Chapter 147*


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2009)

_ Rappi Rangai: Ch 23
 Koi, Hirari: Ch 7
 Bloody Monday: Ch 52
 Fairy Tail: Ch147
 Mitsu Aji Buraddo: Ch 1
 Onidere : Ch 39-40
 Medaka Box: Ch 14
 Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch1_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 11, 2009)

_Genkaku Picasso_ Chapter 4


----------



## kakashididme (Aug 11, 2009)

Lets see,

I read Naruto 457,458, and 459.
And, Bakuman 49. ^^


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 11, 2009)

beelzebub chapter 24.

houshin engi chapters 1-60.


----------



## Psythe (Aug 11, 2009)

onani master kurosawa 1-31
and Fairy tail 147


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Aug 11, 2009)

only saint seiya lost canvas 116 today.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.49)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.147)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.48)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.149)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.14)
_Onidere_ (Ch.39)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.19-20)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Zil (Aug 11, 2009)

_Shaman King:_ 46-55


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm re-reading Hunter x Hunter now, so couple of chapters of this, and also Fairy Tail (147).


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 11, 2009)

_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 147


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 11, 2009)

Berserk Vol. 11


----------



## Scapa (Aug 11, 2009)

*Orange Yane No Chiisana Ie:* Chapter 23 - 24

*Onidere:* Chapter 41


----------



## Future (Aug 12, 2009)

I just read all the current Bakuman chapters! It's so good.


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 12, 2009)

_Ransetsuki_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Trump!_ Chapters 9 and 10
_Shinobi Life_ Chapter 31
_Cyborg Jiichan G_ Chapter 14
_Monokuro Kitan_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 51-53
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapter 23
_Five_ Chapter 31
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 24
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 270
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 32
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 16
_Emma Bangihen_ Chapter 19
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 147
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 168-170
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapter 35
_Lie to Me_ Chapters 1-3 (end)
_Natsu no Zenjitsu_ Chapters 1and 2
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Peace Maker Kurogane_ Chapters 1-10
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 59
_Ravages of Time_ Chapter 266
_Warau Kanokosama_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 14
_7 Seeds_ Chapter 44
_Shokoku no Altair_ Chapter 3
_ Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 227
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ Chapter 6
_Shounen Dolls_ Chapter 5
_Neon Genesis Evangelion_ Chapters 1-56


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 12, 2009)

Totally finished it 4 times over, but, I'll go ahead and post Shin Angyo Onshi 

Anyone who hasnt read that manga has an incomplete soul


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2009)

*Captain Tsubasa Short Stories Dream Field Chapter 9 
Medaka box chapter 1-5 
Worst! chapter 10-14*


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Aug 12, 2009)

i have read Captain Tsubasa Short Stories Dream Field Chapter 9  too


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 12, 2009)

Berserk Vol 14-15
THiS MANGA IS BONKERS!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

_ Out Code: Ch 6
 Bloody Monday : Ch 53
 Zippy Ziggy: Ch 15
 Umisho: Ch 56
 Koi, Hirari: Ch 8
 Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch 2_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 53
*Detective Conan* Chapters 125-138


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kannagi *35-36
*My Balls *34


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 12, 2009)

GTO shonan 14 days chap 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.2-3)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.348)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 12, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 116


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 12, 2009)

D.Gray-Man (Chapters 77-92)


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 12, 2009)

Liar Game 79-81


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 12, 2009)

_Gintama_ Chapters 267-272


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2009)

"My Balls", first 5 chapters.
I'm think I'm gonna go edit my top 10 of mangas...


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 12, 2009)

fullmeatal alchemist chapter 98.

houshin engi chapters 61-110.

fairy tail chapter 147.

rosario+vampire II chapter 22.


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 12, 2009)

HxH, up to around 260 and will probably finish the final 30 or so tonight.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 12, 2009)

rosario+vampire II chapter 22
Baki Son of Ogre 171 raw


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 12, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 348


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 12, 2009)

_ Reideen: Ch 1-2
 Onidere: Ch 41
 Omamori Himari : Ch 34
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Ch 348
 Sugar Family: Ch 6
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Ch 4
 Koi, Hirari: Ch 9
 Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch 4_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 12, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 54
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 98
*Detective Conan* Chapters 139-162


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 13, 2009)

_Neon Genesis Evangelion_ Chapters 57-78
_Zero_ Chapters 1-62
_Worst_ Chapters 1-68
_Trump!_ Chapter 11
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 54
_Gamble Fish_ Chapters 1-3
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 17
_Omamori Himari_ Chapter 34
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 348
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 9
_Rosario to Vampire II_ Chapter 22
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 267
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 59
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 12
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 47
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapter 7


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2009)

*Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 98*


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 13, 2009)

gintama 272


----------



## Gnome (Aug 13, 2009)

Flame of Recca 250 - The End


----------



## Scapa (Aug 13, 2009)

*History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi*: Chapter 348
*Lost+Brain*: Chapter 9
*Pastel*: Chapter 109


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 13, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 98


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.201 & 236)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.34)
_Onidere_ (Ch.40-41)
_Pastel_ (Ch.109)


----------



## Zil (Aug 13, 2009)

_YYH_: 51-60
_Shaman King_: 56-60


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 13, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 1 & 2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 13, 2009)

houshin engi chapters 111-150.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 13, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 55
*Detective Conan* Chapters 163-181


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 14, 2009)

_ Pastel: Ch 109
 Bloody Monday: Ch 57
 Onidere: Ch 42
 Sensei to Watashi: Ch 1 & 2
 Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch 5-9
_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 14, 2009)

_Worst_ Chapters 69-86
_Pandora Hearts_ Chapters 1-39
_Running through the City in the Sunset_ Chapter 9
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ Chapters 1-138
_Trump!_ Chapter 12
_Half Prince_ Chapter 32
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 133
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 98
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 71
_Karneval_ Chapter 12


----------



## Mandy (Aug 14, 2009)

_Daa! Daa! Daa!_ (Chapter 42)
_Elemental Gelade_ (Chapter 19)
_Kimi ni Todoke_ (Chapter 16) 
_Kimi Shika Iranai_ (Chapter 10) COMPLETE!
_Rockin' Heaven_ (Chapters 17)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 14, 2009)

Bastard Chapters 1-30


----------



## KohZa (Aug 14, 2009)

worst chapter 15-19


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 14, 2009)

Started reading the entirety of Psyren again.

Chapters 1-13


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 14, 2009)

Bloody Monday 8-10


----------



## Gatagata (Aug 14, 2009)

Code Breaker chapter 40-53


----------



## Clay Man Gumby (Aug 14, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 98
Houshin Engi
Pluto 48-50
Kekkaishi 190-210
Rereading Berserk.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kampfer_ (Ch.6-8)
_Onidere_ (Ch.42-43)
_Otome No Iroha_ (Ch.4)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Hope (Aug 14, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 98.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 14, 2009)

Kampfer 6-8


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 14, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 3-32


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 14, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part Chap. 83
Rosario Vampire II Chap. 22


----------



## Rakkushimi-YT (Aug 14, 2009)

Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen - Chapter 11


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 14, 2009)

Psyren 14-25


----------



## Magellan (Aug 14, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter- 205 -225
Shaman king- 257-270
JoJo Bizzare Adventure-71-90


----------



## Zil (Aug 14, 2009)

_Shaman King_: 61-65


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 14, 2009)

_Berserk_ 90-100


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 15, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_ Chapters 139-175 (end)
_Tenjou Tenge_ Chapters 1-125
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 55
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 83
_Kampfer_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 9
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapter 24
_Dokuhime_ Chapter 1
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 172
_Natsu no Zenjitsu_ Chapter 3
_Over Drive_ Chapter 24


----------



## Aeon (Aug 15, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 64
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 45
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 56
*Detective Conan* Chapters 182-188


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 15, 2009)

Bastard chapter 31-33


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2009)

Psyren 26-67


----------



## KrishCHAOS (Aug 15, 2009)

Read some more of XxXHolic, and Soul eater


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 15, 2009)

Psyren 68-82

Finished re-reading that.

Oh and I read Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai - Tsumihoroboshi 1 and 2.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 15, 2009)

_ Bloody Monday: Ch 56
 Koibana Onsen: Ch 12
 Initial Experience: Ch 1
 The Prince's Cactus: Ch 5-6
 Akazukin Eliza: one shot
 Koi, Hirari: Ch 10
 Wagaya no Oinarisama: Ch 1-5
 Grenadier: Vol 2
Kaibutsu Ojou: Ch 9-25
 Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume: Ch 6
 Eden no Ori: Ch 14
 Rappi Rangai: Ch 24
 Natsu no Zenjitsu: Ch 3
 K?mpfer: Ch 6
 Koi wa Misoji wo Sugite kara: Ch 1
 Onihime VS: Ch 10-11
_


----------



## firefist (Aug 15, 2009)

One Piece 285-304


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 117


----------



## Berry (Aug 15, 2009)

Worst 1 - 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.4)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.57)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.10-11)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.6)
_Sasame Kikoto_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 15, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 33-54


----------



## KohZa (Aug 15, 2009)

*Daichohen Doraemon volume 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,14,18,19,21,22*

.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 15, 2009)

bloody monday chapters 1-30.

houshin engi chapters 111-165.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 15, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 1-15


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 16, 2009)

_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 25
_Trump!_ Chapter 13
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 56
_Ice Revolution_ Chapter 10
_Onihime VS_ Chapters 10 and 11
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 29
_Ghost Hunt_ Chapters 44 and 45
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 64
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 17
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 4
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 57
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 14
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 268 and 269
_To Love-Ru_ Chapters 1-160
_Karakuridoji Ultimo_ Chapters 0-4
_Amanchu!_ Chapters 1-7
_Kannagi_ Chapters 1-36
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 41
_Kampfer_ Chapter 9
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 29
_Veritas_ Chapter 47
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 17
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 14
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 173


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Aug 16, 2009)

Hunter X Hunter volume 18


----------



## Aeon (Aug 16, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 57
*Detective Conan* Chapters 189-199


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

_ Shiinake no Hitobito: Chapter 3
 Hana ni Arashi: Chapter 6
 Koi, Hirari: Chapter 11
 Umisho: Chapter 57
 Ga-Rei : Chapter 41
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 57
Grenadier: Volume 3
Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 26
Kämpfer: Chapter 7-9
 Veritas: Chapter 47_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 16, 2009)

*Doraemon Daichohen volume 2&5(re-read)*


----------



## Tenacious Lee (Aug 16, 2009)

Beelzebub 1-24
Soul Eater 64
Hajime no Ippo 206-238


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 16, 2009)

Blazer Drive 15-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.74-75)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.9)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.271)
_Onidere_ (Ch.44)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.86-87)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.64)


----------



## Skylit (Aug 16, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 307 - 317

Kämpfer 6 - 9


----------



## Heero (Aug 16, 2009)

Kämpfer 1 - 9
Ga-Rei 1 - 12


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 16, 2009)

FMA chapter 98(Re-read)


----------



## ... (Aug 16, 2009)

I finished the 9 volumes of HAPPY and now I can't stop feeling depressed because I can't find the remaining 14 volumes.
*DAMN IT!WHEN ARE THEY GONNA FINISH SCANNING HAPPY! ?????????????*


----------



## Zil (Aug 16, 2009)

_Shaman King_: 66-70


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 16, 2009)

_K?mpfer: Chapter 10
Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 27
Koi, Hirari: Chapter 12 (end)
Grenadier: Volume 4
 Freezing: Chapter 14
 Psycho Busters: Chapter 17
 Kami to Sengoku Seitokai: Chapter 23
 Erementar Gerad: Chapter 56
 Buster Keel! Chapter 9
 Sekirei: Chapter 87
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 58
 Onidere: Chapters 44-45_


----------



## Mandy (Aug 16, 2009)

_Aishiteruze Baby_ (Chapter 5)
_Daa! Daa! Daa!_ (Chapter 47) COMPLETE


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 17, 2009)

_Toradora_ Chapters 1-20
_Tenshi na Konmaiki_ Chapters 1-199 (end)
_Zero_ Chapter 63
_Freezing_ Chapter 14
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ Chapter 218
_Psycho Busters_ Chapter 17
_Homunculus_ Chapter 106
_Izayakaku_ Chapter 1


----------



## Aeon (Aug 17, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 58
*Detective Conan* Chapters 200-237


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.249-250)
_Boku wa Imouto_ (Ch.23-24)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.14)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

D Gray Man 187


----------



## Zil (Aug 17, 2009)

_YYH_: 61-70
_Shaman King_: 71-75


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 17, 2009)

Completed  Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Onikakushi

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Watanagashi Chapters 1-8


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 17, 2009)

Psyren 64-68


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch.20-34


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Aug 17, 2009)

Liar Game chap. 10-70


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

_Grenadier: Volume 7
Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 28
Bloody Monday: Chapter 59
 D.Gray-man: Chapter 187
 Sukitte Ii na yo: Chapter 5
 Dance in the Vampire Bund: Chapter 23
 Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen: Chapter 12
 Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai: Chapters 7-9
 Fairy Tail: Chapter 148_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 18, 2009)

_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ Chapters 1-113
_Ao no Exorcist_ Chapter 5
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 58 and 59
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 144
_Kampfer_ Chapter 10
_Dorohedoro_ Chapters 41-43
_Gangster Hero_ Chapter 1
_Karneval_ Chapter 13
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapters 3 and 4
_Q & A_ Chapter 4
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 187
_Sekirei_ Chapters 1-38
_Half Prince_ Chapter 33
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 122-124
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 5
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 174 and 175
_Juushin Enbu_ Chapters 10 and 11
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 271
_Number Five_ Chapter 9
_Wolf Guy_ Chapters 10 and 11
_Flags_ Chapter 4
_Trump!_ Chapter 14


----------



## Aeon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 148
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 271
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 59
*Detective Conan* Chapters 238-272


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2009)

*D.gray-man chapter 187*


----------



## Wilykat (Aug 18, 2009)

Just finished HxH, currently reading Shaman King. Also reading 07 Ghost on my laptop so 2 different mangas at once.


----------



## Ivyn (Aug 18, 2009)

newest DGM and Fairy Tail


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Psyren 69-72


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.54)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.187)--bout time!
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.5)
_Girls Saurus Dx_ (Ch.49)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.150)
_Onidere_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Skylit (Aug 18, 2009)

ZexionAxel said:


> *D.gray-man chapter 187*



This


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 18, 2009)

Psyren 73-76


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 18, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 55-65


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail 64-100.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 18, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapters 118-119


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 18, 2009)

Berserk vol.12
Shin Angyo Onshi 1-3
Freezing 14


----------



## Mandy (Aug 18, 2009)

_Aishiteruze Baby_ (Chapter 33) COMPLETE
_Lovely Complex_ (Chapter 38)


----------



## Heero (Aug 18, 2009)

Code:Breaker - 54
Fairy Tail - 147-148
Shin Mazinger Zero - 1-2


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 18, 2009)

_ Onidere: Chapter 46
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 54
 Burakon!: Chapter 3
 Benkyou no Jikan: Chapter 1
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 60
 Seishun Pop!: Chapter 2
Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 29
Grenadier: Volumes 5-6_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2009)

_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ Chapters 114-283
_Sekirei_ Chapters 39-87
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 40
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 60
_Area no kishi_ Chapter 39
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 54
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 7
_Neon Genesis Evangelion_ Chapter 79
_Gamaran_ Chapter 14
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 176
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ Chapter 18
_Seikon Qwaser_ Chapters 1-17
_Girls Saurus_ Chapter 1-17 (end)
_Girls Saurus DX_ Chapters 1-11


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2009)

Devil and Devil Vols 1-3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Bastard Chapter 34-44


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2009)

Bleach 312-369


----------



## Aeon (Aug 19, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 60
*Detective Conan* Chapters 273-292


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 19, 2009)

*Soul Eater *chapter 64
*Fairy Tail* chapter 148


----------



## Cibo (Aug 19, 2009)

Ubel Blatt 76
Until Death Do Us Part 84


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 19, 2009)

d gray man chapter 187.

fairy tail chapter 148.

houshin engi chapters 166-190.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.32-33)
_Ao no Futsumashi _(Ch.1-5)
_Brocon_ (Ch.3)
_Kodomo no Jikan Special_ (Ch.3)
_Onidere_ (Ch.46)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.49-50)


----------



## S (Aug 19, 2009)

Tenjo Tenge chapter 127.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 19, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas 117-118


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 19, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.46-50


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 19, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 349


----------



## Zil (Aug 19, 2009)

_YYH_: 71-75
_Shaman King_: 76-80


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 19, 2009)

Fairy Tail 128-148


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2009)

Bastard Chapter 45-76


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 19, 2009)

_Grenadier: Volume 7 (reread)(end)
Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 30
Onidere: Chapter  47
 Sora no Manimani: Chapter 1
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 349
 Shinrei Tantei Yakumo - Akai Hitomi wa Shitteiru: Chapter 7
 Kaze no Stigma - Kouen no Miko: Chapter 7
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 1
 GE: Chapter 1_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2009)

_Girls Saurus DX_ Chapters 12-49
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapter 8
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 13
_Doctor Du Ming_ Chapter 5
_Nina Jalhae_ Chapter 35
_Yougen no Chi_ Chapter 12
_Sangatsu no Lion_ Chapter 8
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 84
_Air Gear_ Chapter 252
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 177
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 60
_Basquash!_ Episode 20
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 61
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 20
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 6
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 30
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 349
_Liar Game_ Chapter 82
_Ressentiment_ Chapters 30 and 31


----------



## Scapa (Aug 20, 2009)

Onidere: Chapter 47
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 349


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2009)

*Daichohen Doraemon volume 4*


----------



## ArtieBoy (Aug 20, 2009)

berserk  vol 27-28


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 54
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 61
*Detective Conan* Chapters 293-324


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2009)

*One Piece chapter 554*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.251-252)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.148)
_Fate Kaleid Illya 2wei_ (Ch.3-4)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.202 & 237)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.349)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.1-2)
_Onidere_ (Ch.47)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.24-25)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.56-58)


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 20, 2009)

One Piece 554


----------



## Skylit (Aug 20, 2009)

One Piece 554


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 20, 2009)

*One Piece* chapter 554


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 20, 2009)

one piece 554
psyren 81-82


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 20, 2009)

One Piece 554
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 56-58
Until Death Do Us Part 84


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 20, 2009)

Perfect Girl Evolution 1-13


----------



## KohZa (Aug 20, 2009)

*One Piece chapter 554(re-read)*


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2009)

JJBA Chapter 3
Negima Chapter 261
One Piece Chapter 554


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 20, 2009)

Change 123 1-10


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 20, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi 3
Veritas 48


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Aug 20, 2009)

Histories Strongest Disciple Kenichi and Liar Game


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 20, 2009)

One Piece Ch.554


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Aug 20, 2009)

one piece 554


----------



## Zil (Aug 20, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 76-80
_One Piece_: 554


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 460
_One Piece_ Chapter 554


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

_Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 31
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 55
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 62
 Nana to Kaoru: Chapter 20
 Onidere: Chapter 48
 One Piece: Chapter 554
 Let's Lagoon: Chapter 2
 Veritas: Chapter 48
 Naruto: Chapter 460
 Sora no Manimani: Chapter 2
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 2_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 370
*Naruto* Chapter 460
*One Piece* Chapter 554
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 55
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 62
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 15
*Detective Conan* Chapters 325-354


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 21, 2009)

bleach chapter 370. 

naruto chapter 460.

one piece chapter 554.

houshin engi chapters 191-204.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

*Naruto chapter 460 
Bleach chapter 370*


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460
Bleach 370


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

*Naruto *Chapter 460


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

veritas 48


----------



## Zaru (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleach 370
Naruto 460
Veritas 48
To-love-ru 161


----------



## Darth (Aug 21, 2009)

^What he said minus To-Love-Ru.


----------



## valerian (Aug 21, 2009)

The usual three.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 21, 2009)

*Bleach*: chapter: 370
*Naruto*: chapter: 460
*One Piece*: chapter: 554 (review)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460
Bleach 370


----------



## Zil (Aug 21, 2009)

_Bleach_: 370
_Naruto_: 460
_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 81-83


----------



## Skylit (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460

Bleach 370

KHR 254

Veritas 48


----------



## Legend (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleach 370
Naruto 460
One Piece 554
To-love-ru 161


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleach chapter 370


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460
Bleach 370
One Piece 554
1/2 Prince 34
To-LOVE-Ru 161
Bakuman 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.50)
_Bleach_ (Ch.370)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.58)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.261)
_My Lovely Ghost Kana_ (Ch.13)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.460)
_Onidere_ (Ch.48)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.1-2)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.161)


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 21, 2009)

To-LOVE-ru 161


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460
Bleach 370
Veritas 47-48
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 4-23


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 21, 2009)

Psyren 83
Bleach 370


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 21, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 95-144
_Bleach_ Chapter 370
_Naruto_ Chapter 460
_One Piece_ Chapter 554


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 254*


----------



## Adachi (Aug 21, 2009)

Billy Bat ch.14


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2009)

*7th period is a secret ch 1-3(completed)*

a very good short manga .


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 21, 2009)

Naruto 460
Bakuman 50


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 21, 2009)

Psyren 83 

10char


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleach Ch.370


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 21, 2009)

_ Bleach: Chapter 370
 Kimi ni Todoke: Chapter 18
 Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai: Chapter 11
 Sora no Manimani: Chapter 3
Gamble Fish: Chapter 3_


----------



## Vish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bakuman: 50
Katekyo! Hitman Reborn: 254


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 21, 2009)

Bleach 370
Kimi no Iru Machi 58


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 22, 2009)

_Historie_ Chapter 55
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 261
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 62
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 30
_Let's Lagoon_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapters 56-58
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 55
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 20
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ Chapter 12
_Gakkou Hotel_ Chapters 2 and 3
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 178 and 179
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 36
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 15
_Watashitachi no Shiawasena Jikan_ Chapter 8 (end)
_Bleach_ Chapter 370


----------



## Mori (Aug 22, 2009)

Naruto - 460
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 189-196
Until Death Do Us Part - 84


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 50
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 63
*Detective Conan* Chapters 355-365
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 254


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2009)

*Doraemon Daichohen volume 1*


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 254


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

One Piece 554


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 22, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 24-34


----------



## Zil (Aug 22, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 84-90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.7)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.7)
_Kampfer Vol.2_ (Special Side Story)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.254)
_Onidere_ (Ch.49)
_Psyren_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Kei (Aug 22, 2009)

Hatenkou Yuugi(Dazzle) RAW volume 11


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 22, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 254


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 22, 2009)

_Sora no Manimani: Chapter 4
Gamble Fish: Chapter 4
 Onidere: Chapter 49
 Seishun Pop!: Chapter 3
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 63
 Kandachime: Chapter 6
 Ane Doki! Chapter 7_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 23, 2009)

_Zero_ Chapter 64
_Katana_ Chapter 8
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 63 and 64
_Half Prince_ Chapter 34
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 8
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 14
_Veritas_ Chapter 48
_Bakuman_ Chapter 50
_Cloth Road_ Chapter 11
_Eden_ Chapter 111
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 7
_Jack Frost_ Chapter 12
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 254
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 58
_Psyren_ Chapter 83
_Sasameke_ Chapter 7
_To Love-Ru_ Chapter 161
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 12
_Esprit_ Chapter 4
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 10
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 7
_Pandora Hearts_ Chapter 40
_07 Ghost_ Chapter 52
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapters 1-13
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjyuu_ Chapters 1-4
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 180
_Flat_ Chapters 1-5


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 23, 2009)

Medaka Box chapter 15


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2009)

*Medaka box ch 6-7*


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 46
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 64
*Detective Conan* Chapters 366-397


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Aug 23, 2009)

WOrst chapter 48


----------



## KohZa (Aug 23, 2009)

_Worst chapter 20-22_


----------



## Zil (Aug 23, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 91-93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.34)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## Heero (Aug 23, 2009)

KimiKiss ~ Various Heroines ~ - 30
Mahou Sensei Negima! - 134-160
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency - 13-46
Ga-rei - 13-22


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2009)

Naruto ch460(again)
Bleach ch370
Dragon Ball ch32


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 23, 2009)

Naruto chapter 460.
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 98(Re-read)


----------



## krome (Aug 23, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji 36


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 23, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas  119


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2009)

_Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai: Chapter 12
Sora no Manimani: Chapter 5
Gamble Fish: Chapter 5
To Love-Ru Chapter 161
 Medaka Box : Chapter 15
 Happy Negative Marriage: Chapter 1
 Onidere: Chapters 50-51
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 64
 Lion Maru G: Chapter 1_


----------



## Legend (Aug 24, 2009)

Shaman King Kang Zeng Bang 280-300


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 24, 2009)

_Gekkoh_ Chapter 34
_Flat_ Chapters 6 and 7
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 184
_Tekken Chinmi_ Chapter 16
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 70
_Bungaku Shoujo_ Chapters 4 and 5
_Gamaran_ Chapter 15
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 15
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapter 14
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 864
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 65
_akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 14
_Jack Frost_ Chapters 13-15
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 181


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 24, 2009)

First Girl 1-18 (Completed)


----------



## Aeon (Aug 24, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 65
*Konjiki no Gash* Chapters 284-293
*Detective Conan* Chapters 398-409


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 25 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 chapter 3
Hajime no ippo chapter 864_


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 24, 2009)

Tramps like us (many chapters).


----------



## valerian (Aug 24, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter 1 - 40
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 457 - 479
Slam Dunk 1 - 13


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 24, 2009)

*Vampire Knight* chapter 53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Medaka Box_ (Ch.15)
_Onidere_ (Ch.50-51)


----------



## Skylit (Aug 24, 2009)

Beelzebub 25


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2009)

_Medaka box chapter 10_


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 24, 2009)

Beelzebub 25
Gash Bell 277-283


----------



## Zil (Aug 24, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 94-100


----------



## ForteAnly (Aug 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail 149.


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

_ Bloody Monday: Chapter 66
 Chaosic Rune: Chapter 33
Sora no Manimani: Chapter 6
Gamble Fish: Chapter 6
 Switch Girl!!: Chapter 3
 Fairy Tail: Chapter 149
 Ageha o Ou Monotachi: Chapter 2
 Lock On!: One-Shot
 Beelzebub: Chapter 25
 Katana: Chapter 1
 Lion Maru G: Chapter 2  _


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 25, 2009)

_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 26
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 53
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 31
_Liar Game_ Chapter 83
_Toriko_ Chapter 61
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 148
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 66
_Persona -BeYour True Mind-_ Chapter 6
_Kurosagi_ Chapter 18
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 61
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 25
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 172
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 10
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapter 15


----------



## narutopeep (Aug 25, 2009)

*I have been reading....*

i have read Bleach volume 21 and 23


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 25, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapters 33-37


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 25, 2009)

Go! Tenba Cheerleaders chp 1-15


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2009)

_Fairy tail chapter 149_


----------



## Easley (Aug 25, 2009)

Shut Hell 1-13

Weird manga but has potential


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 149
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 66
*Detective Conan* Chapters 410-425


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Today i gave another glimpse of a manga i've beed anxiously trying to start from the beginning and get updated to the latest chapter: VAGABOND.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2009)

Fairy tail 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.8)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.203)
_High School Girls_ (Ch.64-74)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.350)


----------



## Zil (Aug 25, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 101-110


----------



## Cibo (Aug 25, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 85


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 25, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas 120


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 25, 2009)

_Bloody Monday: Chapter 67
Sora no Manimani: Chapter 7
Gamble Fish: Chapter 7
Lion Maru G: Chapter 3
 Dance in the Vampire Bund: Chapter 24
 Onidere: Chapter 52
 Dragon Eye: Chapter 1
 Kami to Sengoku Seitokai: Chapter 24
Katana: Chapter 2
 Jack Frost: Chapter 1
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 350_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 25, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 38-45
D-Gray Man chapter 1-3


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2009)

_Kimi to Boku_ Chapters 1-8
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 11
_Worst_ Chapters 87 and 88
_Kagijin_ Chapter 6
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 350
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 71
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 85
_The One_ Chapter 59
_Billy Bat_ Chapters 15 and 16
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 183
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 228
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapter 16
_Warau Kanonokosama_ Chapter 3
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 220
_Ares_ Chapters 146-151
_Dorohedoro_ Chapters 44-81


----------



## Aeon (Aug 26, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 67
*Detective Conan* Chapters 426-449


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 149


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Girl Friends_ (Ch.24)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.238)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.37)
_Love Dream Mix_ (Ch.1)
_Onidere_ (Ch.52)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 26, 2009)

Air Gear 253


----------



## S (Aug 26, 2009)

Elfen Lied (Ch.1)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 26, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 149.

air gear chapters 1-30.

bloody monday chapter 67.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2009)

D. Gray-Man chapter 4-10


----------



## Zil (Aug 26, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 111-115


----------



## The Imp (Aug 26, 2009)

JJBA 92-123


----------



## WindElement (Aug 26, 2009)

Naruto 430-450
Bleach 1-5
(yes, starting on bleach )


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 26, 2009)

_Gamble Fish: Chapter 8
Onidere: Chapter 53
 Jack Frost: Chapter 2
 Hana ni Arashi: Chapter 8
 Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai: Chapter 13
 Shinrei Tantei Yakumo - Akai Hitomi wa Shitteiru: Chapter 8
 Mirai Nikki : Chapter 44_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 27, 2009)

_Bungaku Shoujo_ Chapter 6
_Livingstone_ Chapters 1-3
_GTO - Shonan 14 Days_ Chapters 1-9
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 67
_Cyborg Jiichan G_ Chapter 15
_Air Gear_ Chapter 25
_My Balls_ Chapter 34
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 184
_I'll_ Chapter 70
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapter 33
_Chairudo_ Chapters 1-5
_Boys on the Run_ Chapters 1 and 2


----------



## Aeon (Aug 27, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 68
*Detective Conan* Chapters 450-469


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 27, 2009)

Monster, first mangabook  and I like it.


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2009)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles~ Chapters 5-8


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 27, 2009)

air gear chapters 31-85.

bloody monday chapter 68.


----------



## Easley (Aug 27, 2009)

Jormungand 6-8

Dance in the Vampire Bund 24


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 27, 2009)

TRC 228 

10char


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.149)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.9)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Gatagata (Aug 27, 2009)

Fairy tail chapter 149
Baki-Son of Ogre chapter 1-88


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 27, 2009)

D.Gray-Man chapter 11-20


----------



## Dark Evangel (Aug 27, 2009)

Kaichou wa Maid-sama! chapter 1-15.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Change 123 - 1 to 10

God, I'm starting to get impatient for Naruto chapter 461 to arrive!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 120-121.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 27, 2009)

JJBA Vol. 40 - 47


----------



## Skylit (Aug 27, 2009)

Get Backers 1 - 2


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 27, 2009)

Naruto: whole 3th Hokage vs Oro battle chapters

Defense Devil chapter one.  Phoneix Wright Devil type!


----------



## Brian (Aug 27, 2009)

Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge ch 1-4
Jack Frost ch 1
Kamen Rider Spirits ch 1-2


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 27, 2009)

_Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai: Chapter 14
Jack Frost: Chapter 3
 Bloody Monday: Chapter  69
Koakuma Lion: Oneshot
Takarazora: Oneshot
Megane - Hazushitemo Ii desu ka?: Chapter 7
Narabuna Kiken!!: Oneshot
_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 28, 2009)

_Mirai Nikki_ Chapter 44
_Yumekui Kenbun_ Chapters 18-19.5
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 68 and 69
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 190
_Ouran Highschool Host Club_ Chapter 74
_Belmonde le Visiteur_ Chapter 1


----------



## Altron (Aug 28, 2009)

Just finished Naruto Chapter 461, currently waiting for the latest Bleach Chap.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 69
*Detective Conan* Chapters 470-483


----------



## KohZa (Aug 28, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 461_


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 461


----------



## Alexandritee (Aug 28, 2009)

Naruto
Bleach
Ouran High School Host Club


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.270)
_Naruto_ (Ch.461)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.21-22)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.3)
_To Love-Ru_ (Ch.162)
_Unbalanced x Unbalanced_ (Ch.1-8)


----------



## Easley (Aug 28, 2009)

Naruto 461

Sengoku Youko 15-17

Mother Keeper 3

The Legend of Maian 7


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

*One Piece *555


----------



## valerian (Aug 28, 2009)

One Piece 555
Naruto 461
Bleach 371
Hunter x Hunter 40 - 60


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2009)

Naruto 461.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

Bleach 371
One Piece 555


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 28, 2009)

D.Gray-Man Chapter 21-35
One Piece Chapter 555
Bleach Chapter 371
Naruto Chapter 461


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 28, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 371
Naruto Chapter 461


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Aug 28, 2009)

One Piece 555
Naruto 461


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2009)

*katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 255


----------



## Zil (Aug 28, 2009)

_One Piece:_ 555
_Naruto:_ 461
_Bleach:_ 371


----------



## TadloS (Aug 28, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 461
Bleach chapter 371
K-On! chapter 38
Ane-doki chapter 8
Bakuman chapter 51
To Love ru chapters 130-162(completed)_


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 28, 2009)

Naruto 461
Bakuman 51


----------



## Brian (Aug 28, 2009)

Negative Happy Chainsaw Edge 5-8
Souten no Ken 108-109
Soul Eater 9
Naruto 461
Bleach 371


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 28, 2009)

_ Mahou Tsukai Kurohime: Chapter 47
 Onidere: Chapters 54-57
 The Legend of Maian: Chapter 6
 Ane Doki!: Chapter 8
To-Love-ru: Chapter 162
Bloody Monday: Chapter 70
Jack Frost: Chapter 4
Dragon Eye: Chapter 2
 Mother Keeper: Chapter 1
 One Piece: Chapter 555
 Naruto: Chapter 461
 Bleach: Chapter 371_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 28, 2009)

_Defense Devil_ Chapter 18
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 9
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 185
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ Chapters 19 and 20
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ Chapter 12
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 134
_Rebirth_ Chapter 85
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 12
_Boys on the Run_ Chapter 3
_Sangatsu no Lion_ Chapter 9
_Naruto_ Chapter 461
_One Piece_ Chapter 371
_Bleach_ Chapter 371
_Flat_ Chapter 8
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 186
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapter 17
_the One_ Chapter 60
_To Love-Ru_ Chapter 162 (end)


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 371
*Naruto* Chapter 461
*Bakuman* Chapter 51
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 272
*One Piece* Chapter 555
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 47
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 70
*Detective Conan* Chapters 484-490
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 255


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 29, 2009)

Negima Chapter 262
D.Gray-Man Chapter 36-72


----------



## Easley (Aug 29, 2009)

Zero 65
Kurohime 47
Sengoku Youko 18
Psyren 84


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.8)
_Bleach_ (Ch.371)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.255)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.59)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.262)
_Prunus Girl Special_
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.9-24)
_Yuruism_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 29, 2009)

Steel Ball Run 44
Soul Eater 63-64


Soul Eater is a bit boring, Steel Ball Run simply fantastic. Hopefully the scanslation pace keeps up.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 29, 2009)

Aishiterasu Baby 1-33


----------



## Lycanthropy (Aug 29, 2009)

Chapters 40 and 41 of Amatsuki :3


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 461 
Bleach Chapter 371
One Piece Chapter 555
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 255 
Beelzebub Chapter 26_


----------



## Quincy James (Aug 29, 2009)

Reading D-Gray Man, I'm so excited now that it's started up again


----------



## krome (Aug 29, 2009)

Kuroshitsuji 1 - 36
D. Gray Man 1


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 29, 2009)

Beelzebub 26
Battle Angel Alita vols. 3,4


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2009)

Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally Chapters 17-20
Naruto chapter 461 
Bleach Chapter 371
One Piece Chapter 555
To-love-Ru Chapter 162


----------



## Zil (Aug 29, 2009)

_Elfen Lied:_ 1-5


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 29, 2009)

Bleach 371
Naruto 461
Psyren 84
Beelzebub 26


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

_Jack Frost: Chapter 5
Dragon Eye: Chapter 3
Mother Keeper: Chapter 2
 Beelzebub: Chapter 26
 Kandachime: Chapter 6.5
 Onidere: Chapter 58
 Princess Lucia: Chapter 4_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2009)

_Mononoke_ Chapter 7
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 262
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 70
_Akatsuki no Fumi_ (oneshot)
_Bad Company_ Chapters 1-10 (end)
_Say Hello to Black Jack_ Chapters 1-13
_Biomeat: Nectar_ Chapters 1-105 (end)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 30, 2009)

D.Gray-Man Chapter 73-92


----------



## Aeon (Aug 30, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 71
*Detective Conan* Chapters 491-537
*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapters 17-20


----------



## Graham Aker (Aug 30, 2009)

Gantz 285 - 303

I am now over 9000 as of this post!


----------



## valerian (Aug 30, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter 60 - 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Code Geass Nightmare of Nunally_ (Ch.17-20)
_Onidere_ (Ch.53-55)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.7)
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.25-32)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Randomaxe (Aug 30, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita vol.5


----------



## Aki-kun (Aug 30, 2009)

_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 193-203
_flat_ Chapters 1-8
_Gintama_ Chapters 273 & 274 
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapters 254 & 255


----------



## ChompRock (Aug 30, 2009)

To-Love-Ru Chapters 161-162


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 30, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 122-123


----------



## Zil (Aug 30, 2009)

_Elfen Lied:_ 6-10


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 30, 2009)

Bleach Ch.371
One Piece Ch.555


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 30, 2009)

_ Trump! Chapters 8-13
Jack Frost: Chapter 6
Dragon Eye: Chapter 4
 Tasogare Otome x Amnesia: Chapter 1
 Umisho: Chapter 58
 Medaka Box: Chapter 16
 Sekirei: Chapter 88_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2009)

_Zero no Soukoushi_ Chapters 1-3 (end)
_Hana ni Arashi_ Chapters 1-8
_Himegime no Tsukuriukata_ Chapters 1-8 (end)
_Zero_ Chapter 65
_Chocolat_ Chapters 1-31


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 31, 2009)

Saitama Chainsaw Shoujo  Chapters 1-5
Gintama 100-125
Medaka Box 16


----------



## Aeon (Aug 31, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 72
*Detective Conan* Chapters 538-566


----------



## Cibo (Aug 31, 2009)

GE  Good Ending 1-2


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 31, 2009)

Naruto, chapter 461.

Bleach, chapter 370-371.


----------



## Easley (Aug 31, 2009)

Veritas 49
Nurarihyon no Mago 72
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage 43
The Breaker 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.15-16)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.22)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.16)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.1)
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.35-48)


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

Papillon  hana to chou 11


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2009)

Veritas 49

D.Gray-Man 93-100


----------



## Marmite. (Aug 31, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch.51-54


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 31, 2009)

_  Veritas: Chapter 49
 The Breaker: Chapter 23
 Bloody Cross: Chapter 3
Witch Hunter: Chapter 21
Mysterious Girlfriend X: Chapter 37
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 72
 Chaosic Rune: Chapter 34
 Onidere: Chapters 59-60
Jack Frost: Chapter 7
Dragon Eye: Chapter 5_


----------



## Zil (Aug 31, 2009)

_Elfen Lied:_ 11-15


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2009)

_Chocolat_ Chapters 32-46
_Hanko to Guuwa no Tera_ Chapters 1-4
_I.S._ Chapters 1-30
_Adventure and Trouble Diary_ Chapters 1-3
_Gintama_ Chapter 274


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2009)

_Saint Seiya:The Lost Canvas Ch 1-35_


----------



## Lycanthropy (Sep 1, 2009)

Chapter 61 of Yotsuba&!


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Eureka Seven_ Chapter 1
_Eureka Seven_ Chapter 2
_Eureka Seven_ Chapter 3


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2009)

*Fariy Tail* Chapter 150
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 73
*Detective Conan* Chapters 567-584


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.150)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.10)
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.49-56)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.150)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.10)
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.49-56)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Eureka Seven _chapters 1-23 (Completed)


----------



## TadloS (Sep 1, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 150_


----------



## Sen (Sep 1, 2009)

Liar Game

Chapters 1-83


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Sep 1, 2009)

HunterXHunter


----------



## Ico (Sep 1, 2009)

I haven't ready any manga today 

But I did finish Ichi the Killer yesterday
Great manga.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 1, 2009)

Akaboshi- Ibun Suikoden Chapter. 15
Fairy Tail Chapter 15
Code Breaker Chapter 56
Veritas Chapter 49
Until Death Do Us Part Chapter 86
Medaka Box Chapter 16
Beelzebub Chapter 26
Ane Doki Chapter 8
Zombie Loan Chapter 48-49
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest Chapter 1-12


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 1, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 150.

bloody monday chapers 68-73.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 1, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 351
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 10
 Buster Keel!: Chapter 10
Jack Frost: Chapter 8
Dragon Eye: Chapter 6
 Bloody Monday: Chapters 73-74
 Fairy Tail : Chapter 150
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapter 5
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 56
 Kandachime: Chapter 7
 Natsu no Zenjitsu: Chapters 4-5_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2009)

_I.S._ Chapters 31-46
_Atsu Atsu Trattoria_ Chapters 1-3
_Psyren_ Chapter 84
_Desert of Stars_ Chapters 1-5 (end)
_Seishunchuu_ Chapters 1-5
_Bogle_ Chapter 1
_Uncivilized Planet_ Chapters 1-11 (end)
_Itoshi no Nina_ Chapters 1-3
_Baka Gogh_ Chapters 1-6
_Emerging_ Chapters 1-4
_Hells Angels_ Chapters 1-7
_Kaijuu no Kodomo_ Chapters 1-8
_Adekan_ Chapter 1
_Hinata no Ookami_ Chapter 1
_Crash!_ Chapters 1-8


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 150_


----------



## Aeon (Sep 2, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 23
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 74
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 294-303
*Detective Conan* Chapters 585-642


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Solanin_ Chapters 1-7
_Ghost in the Shell _Chapters 1 & 2
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 1 & 2
_Witches_ Chapter 1
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 1
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 0 & 1
_Bakuman_ Chapter 1 & 2
_Death Note_ Chapter 0 (One Shot Completed)
_Death Note_ Chapter 1
_Fruits Basket_ Chapter 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.351)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.272)
_Unbalance x2_ (Ch.57-64)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 2, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 34-62


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas Chapter 124.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 2, 2009)

Freezing Chapter 15


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 2, 2009)

20th Century Boys Ch.29-32


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Sep 2, 2009)

bleach 
naruto 
op
and other recent chapters


----------



## Zil (Sep 2, 2009)

_Elfen Lied:_ 16-20


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 2, 2009)

_ Freezing: Chapter 15
Jack Frost: Chapter 9
Dragon Eye: Chapter 7_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

*Today: *

_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 3-17
_Solanin_ Chapter 8-10
_Witches_ Chapter 2
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 2
_Fruits Basket_ Chapter 2 & 3
_Love Selection_ Chapter 1-4
_Hina Project_ (One Shot Completed)
_Ghost in the Shell_ Chapter 3
_Bakuman_ Chapter 3-9
_Death Note_ Chapter 2
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 2
_666 Satan_ Chapter 1-6
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 1
_Forever Honey _(One Shot Completed)
_Beck_ Chapter 1
_One Piece_ Chapter 1


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2009)

_Hells Angels_ Chapters 8-15
_Aozora Yell_ Chapters 1-5
_Are you Alice?_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Jormungand_ Chapters 1-9
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 18
_$100 is to Cheap_ (oneshot)
_Rikon Choutei_ (oneshot)
_Akira_ Volumes 1-6 (end)


----------



## o-chan (Sep 3, 2009)

Finally finished Hitman Reborn. >.<


----------



## Aeon (Sep 3, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 75
*Detective Conan* Chapters 643-681


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

some hentai manga and Naruto


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2009)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.56)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.76)
_Onidere_ (Ch.56-58)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.6)
_Psyren_ (Ch.84)
_Unbalance x2_ (Volume 9)


----------



## Cibo (Sep 3, 2009)

Freezing 15
One Piece 556
Beelzebub 26


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 3, 2009)

ultimo chapter 7.

one piece chapter 556.


----------



## The Integral (Sep 3, 2009)

One Piece 556


----------



## Zil (Sep 3, 2009)

_Elfen Lied:_ 21-25


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 3, 2009)

airgear 254
OP 556
jiraishin vol 4 (half of it)
drifters 5
karate shoukoushi kohinata minoru 21-23
gekkoh 35


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2009)

One Piece 556
Negima 263
D.Gray-Man 101-104


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 3, 2009)

One Piece Ch.556


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 3, 2009)

_Rin-ne_ Ch. 19


----------



## KohZa (Sep 3, 2009)

_One Piece chapter 556_


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 3, 2009)

One Piece : Chapter 556
 Bloody Monday: Chapter 75
_Jack Frost: Chapter 10
Dragon Eye: Chapter 8
 Q.E.D. - Shoumei Shuuryou: Chapter 1
 Sense: Chapter 1
 Onidere : Chapter 61
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 57 _


----------



## Mider T (Sep 4, 2009)

Sundome Chapter 49
Hayate the Combat Butler Chapter 239
One Piece Chapter 556


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2009)

_Belmonde le Visiteur_ Chapters 2-19 (end)
_Fly Daddy Fly_ Chapter 1
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 8
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 40
_Dogs_ Chapter 43
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 
_Gisele Alain_ Chapter 1
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 255
_Jungle Guu_ Chapters 1-7
_Kami-sama Dolls_ Chapter 1
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 59
_Dolls_ Chapter 16
_Arcana_ The Aegis of the Coffin of Time
_Aiki_ Chapter 57
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 26
_Air Gear_ Chapter 254
_Nightmare of the Funeral March_ Chapter 1
_Kurohime_ Chapter 47


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 462
*One Piece* Chapter 556
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 48
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 57
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 76
*Detective Conan* Chapters 682-704


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

*Naruto* capter 462
*One Piece* chapter 566


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Naruto_ Chapter 462
_Bleach_ Chapter 372
_666 Satan_ Chapters 7-14
_Solanin _Chapters 11 & 12
_Ghost in the Shell _Chapter 4
_Witches_ Chapter 3
_Bakuman_ Chapter 10-18
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 17-25
_Love Selection_ Chapter 5-7
_Beck_ Chapter 2
_Death Note_ Chapter 3
_Fruits Basket_ Chapter 4
_Natsu no Zenjitsu _Chapter 1-5
_One Piece_ Chapter 2


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

One Piece 556
Veritas 33-35


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2009)

Naruto 462


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 4, 2009)

naruto chapter 462.

bleach chapter 372.

bloody monday chapter 76.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

Veritas 36-40


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2009)

Naruto 462
Bleach 372


----------



## Zil (Sep 4, 2009)

_One Piece:_ 556
_Naruto:_ 462
_Bleach:_ 372
_Elfen Lied:_ 26-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.372)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.57)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.239)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.23)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.60)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.263)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend _(Ch.48-49 & Vol.6 specials 1-2)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.36-37)
_Naruto_ (Ch.462)
_Onidere_ (Ch.59-61)
_Pastel_ (Ch.110)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 4, 2009)

Naruto 462.


----------



## Kellogem (Sep 4, 2009)

I read a lots of Veritas... like 20 chapters today up to 50;

I started it 2 days ago;


----------



## TadloS (Sep 4, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 472
Bleach chapter 362_


----------



## Melodia (Sep 4, 2009)

I read the latest Naruto and Soul Eater chapters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 4, 2009)

Fist of the North Star 42-43
D.Gray-Man 106-112
Naruto 462
Bleach 372


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn*! chapter 256


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2009)

KHR ch 256
Naruto ch 462
OP ch 556
Bleach ch 372


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 4, 2009)

Veritas 50
Bleach 372
Claymore 95


----------



## Munken (Sep 4, 2009)

Claymore 95
One Piece 556
Naruto 462
Bleach 372


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 4, 2009)

One Piece 556
Naruto 462
Bleach 372
Bakuman 52
Veritas 50
Code Breaker 57
Kimi no Iru Machi 60
Dengeki Daisy 1


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 4, 2009)

Naruto 462 and Bleach 372.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_666 Satan_ Chapter 15 & 16
_Solanin_ Chapter 13 & 14
_Bakuman_ Chapters 21-43
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 26 & 27


----------



## Vish (Sep 4, 2009)

Bakuman 52
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 256
Naruto 462


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 4, 2009)

Bleach chapter 372


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 5, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 372
_Naruto_ Chapter 462
_One Piece_ Chapter 556
_Natsu no Zenjitsu_ Chapters 4 and 5
_Princess Lucia_ Chapter 4
_RaXephon_ Chapter 12
_Ressentiment_ Chapters 32-35
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapters 19 and 20
_Say Hello to Black Jack!_ Chapters 14-16
_The Breaker_ Chapter 23
_Toriko_ Chapter 62
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 229
_Veritas_ Chapters 49 and 50
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 13
_Yotsubato!_ Chapter 61
_Zombie Loan_ Chapters 48 and 49
_Kagijin_ Chapter 7
_Ransetsuki_ Chapters 13-15
_One Outs_ Chapter 83
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapters 5 and 6
_Rokudenashi Blues_ Chapters 50-58
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 33
_Trump!_ Chapter 15
_Gamble Fish_ Chapters 10 and 11
_Ibara no Ou_ Chapters 36 and 37 (end)
_Sundome_ Chapter 49
_Code Geass - Nightmare of Nunnally_ Chapters 17-20
_Toradora!_ Chapter 21
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ Chapter 14
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 865
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 71-76
_Karakuridoji Ultimo_ Chapter 7
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 86
_Half Prince_ Chapter 35
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 351
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 15
_Code Breaker_ Chapters 56 and 57
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 21
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 19
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 150
_Five_ Chapter 32
_Freezing_ Chapter 15
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 187-193
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 31
_Hourou Musuko_ Chapter 76
_Ikigami_ Chapter 5
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 60
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 37
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 72
_Historie_ Chapter 56
_Bungaku Shoujo_ Chapter 7
_Drifters_ Chapter 5
_Vagabond_ Chapter 279
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 186
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 47


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 256 
Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas chapter 35-56 
Daichohen Doraemon Volume 11 part 1-4_


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2009)

_Veritas: Chapter 50
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 11
 Dousei Recipe: Chapter 6-7
 Bleach: Chapter 372
 Mangaka-san to Assistant-san: (Special)
Jack Frost: Chapter 11
Dragon Eye: Chapter 9
 Sora no Manimani : Chapter 8
 Grenadier: Volume 7 (Reread)
Sundome: Chapter 49
 Ping: Chapter 17
 Kandachime: Chapter 8
 Bloody Monday: Chapters 76-77
Battle Angel Alita: Chapter 1
Chibi Vampire: Chapter 1
Wolf and Spice: Chapter 1
AIKI : Chapters 21-22
Black Lagoon: Chapters 1-5
Kamikaze: Chapters 1-8
Letter Bee: Chapters 1-3
 Her Majesty's Dog: Chapter 7

Damn halfhearted!:amazed_


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 372
*Bakuman* Chapter 52
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 77
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 256


----------



## VoDe (Sep 5, 2009)

_*Claymore* 96_


----------



## Cibo (Sep 5, 2009)

Claymore 96
Naruto 462
Ane-Doki 9


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 5, 2009)

Naruto Ch 462
Bleach Ch 372
GE - Good Ending - Ch 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.256)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.13-14)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.12)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 5, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 256
Air Gear 254


----------



## TadloS (Sep 5, 2009)

_Ane Doki! chapter 9
Bakuman chapter 52
Claymore chapter 95
Drifters chapter 5
Ga-Rei chapter 42
_


----------



## VoDe (Sep 5, 2009)

_*One Piece* 1 - 160_ I still have looooooooong way to go.


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2009)

OnePiece 556
Naruto 462
Bleach 372


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2009)

Naruto 460 - 462


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2009)

Veritas 50


----------



## Zil (Sep 5, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 116-120
_Shaman King:_ 81-85
_Elfen Lied:_ 31-35


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 5, 2009)

_ Ane Doki!: Chapter 9
 Ga-Rei: Chapter 42
 Koi wa Misoji wo Sugite kara: Chapter 3
 Beelzebub: Chapter 27_


----------



## Parsee (Sep 5, 2009)

Mirai Nikki, chapters 6-14
I like it so far.


----------



## Furny324 (Sep 5, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland.
Chapters 22 and up are out, but untranslated, and it kills me inside.


----------



## xXTayuyaxX (Sep 6, 2009)

Naruto 462
Bleach 372 
Mirai nikki 5-7, but ultimately decided to drop it.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2009)

_Bakuman_ Chapters 51 and 52
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 77
_Claymore_ Chapter 95
_Deus Ex Machina_ Chapter 10
_Eden_ Chapter 112
_Cage of Eden_ Chapters 15 and 16
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 35
_I am a Hero_ Chapter 2
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 41
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 19 and 20
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 9
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 42
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 194
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 866
_Rebirth_ Chapter 86
_Running Through the City in the Sunset_ Chapter 10
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapter 12
_Toriko_ Chapter 63
_Loop_ (oneshot)
_Kiss_ Chapters 1-9


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2009)

_Hajime no ippo Chapter 866 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 1-9
Daichohen Doraemon Volume 11 part 5_


----------



## Aeon (Sep 6, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 78
*Detective Conan* Chapter 705


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Naruto_ Chapters 394-407 "Re-Read"
_Love Selection _Chapters 8-11 (Completed)
_Bakuman _Chapters 44-52
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 27-35
_Dassen Oyako_ (One Shot Completed)
_666 Satan _Chapters 17-24


----------



## VoDe (Sep 6, 2009)

_*One Piece* 160 - 258_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.9)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.51)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.203-212)
_Psyren_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 6, 2009)

Psyren 85
Medaka Box
Beelzebub


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 6, 2009)

the breaker 24


----------



## TadloS (Sep 6, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 27
Psyren chapter 85_


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Beelzebub 
Kagijin


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 6, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 372


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 6, 2009)

_Black Lagoon: Chapters 6-7
 Medaka Box: Chapter 17
 Elemental Gelade: Chapter 57
 Onidere: Chapter 62
 The Breaker: Chapter 24
 Kandachime: Chapter 9
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 12_


----------



## KohZa (Sep 6, 2009)

Medaka box Chapter 6-12


----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 24
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 79
*Pandora Hearts* Chapter 01
*Kuroshitsuji* Chapters 02-05
*Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas* Chapters 01-04


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2009)

_Ahiru no Oujisama_ Chapter 11 _
Ao no Exorcist_ Chapter 6 
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 27 
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 78 
_di(e)ce_ Chapter 6 
_Gamaran_ Chapter 16 
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 12 
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 195 
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 32 
_Hana ni Arashi_ Chapter 9
_Team Medical Dragon_ Chapter 62


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 7, 2009)

45-49 from Change 123.


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 7, 2009)

Tenjo Tenge Chapter 59


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 7, 2009)

*Today: 
*
_666 Satan_ Chapters 25-40 A very nice read I might add
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 36-44
_Giri Giri Sisters_ Chapters 1 & 2
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 3
_Solanin_ Chapters 15 & 16
_Ghost in the Shell _Chapter 5


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 7, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 125


----------



## Easley (Sep 7, 2009)

Witch Hunter 18-24
Cavalier of the Abyss 8
Jormungand 9


----------



## KohZa (Sep 7, 2009)

_Medaka box ch 13-17_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ao no Futsumashi_ (Ch.6)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.52)
_Brocon_ (Ch.4)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.12)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.17)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.13)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 7, 2009)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 11-13
Akumetsu 122
The Breaker 24


----------



## krome (Sep 7, 2009)

D Gray Man 1


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 7, 2009)

Fairy Tail 151


----------



## Sen (Sep 7, 2009)

New chapter of Liar Game


----------



## Klue (Sep 7, 2009)

Bushed up on my Naruto. I'm such a tard.


----------



## Vish (Sep 7, 2009)

Fairy Tail 151.


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 7, 2009)

Fairy Tail 151

What a joke


----------



## Heero (Sep 7, 2009)

Fairy tail - 151
Mahou Sensei Negima! - 171-181
Ga-Rei - 37-42


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 7, 2009)

_ Black Lagoon: Chapters 8-12
Bloody Monday: Chapter 79
 Rappi Rangai: Chapter 25
 Eden no Ori: Chapter 17
 Koibana Onsen: Chapter 13
 Onidere: Chapter 63 _


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2009)

_Kiss_ Chapters 10-15
_Ikigami_ Chapter 6
_Kagijin_ Chapter 8
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 13
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 22
_La Corda d'Oro_ Chapter 60
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 17
_Nadeshiko Club_ Chapter 34
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 17
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 221
_Shiki_ Chapter 12
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 8
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapter 13
_Psyren_ Chapter 85
_The Breaker_ Chapter 24
_Yasuko to Kenji_ Chapter 3
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 151
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 79
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 19
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 17
_Faster than a Kiss_ Chapter 13
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 21-26
_Houou Gakuen Misoragumi_ Chapter 5
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 21


----------



## KohZa (Sep 8, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 151._


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 151
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 80
*Kuroshitsuji* Chapters 06-13


----------



## Misha (Sep 8, 2009)

Team Medical Dragon Chapter 62

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles Chapter 230


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 8, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 151


----------



## Izumi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Future Diary aka Mirai Nikki* 0 - 44
*Kaichou wa Maid-sama!* 1 - 40
*7th Period is a Secret * 1 - 3


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 8, 2009)

*Today:
*
_666 Satan_ Chapters 41-55
_Vagabond_ Chapter 1-58 Epic!
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 45


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 8, 2009)

SS Lost Canvas 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.1)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.17)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.352)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.213-223)
_Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.25)
_Onidere_ (Ch.62-63)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 8, 2009)

bloody monday chapters 79 & 80.

fairy tail chapter 151.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 8, 2009)

baki son of ogre 172 raw
psyren 85


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 8, 2009)

kenichi 352
deadman wonderland 22
kekkaishi 273
karate kohinata minoru 30-35


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 8, 2009)

Psyren 83-85
Fairy Tail 151
Dengeki Daisy 2-11
WOlf Guy- Wolfen Crest 13
Ane Doki 9
Detective Conan 705
Medaka Box 17


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 8, 2009)

_ Black Lagoon: Chapters 13-27
Kuria Kuoria: Chapters 1-3
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 352
 Bloody Monday: Chapters 80-81
 Yandere Kanojo: Chapter 2
 Dengeki Daisy: Chapters 10-12
 TUBAME syndroMe: Chapter 1_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 9, 2009)

_Kiss_ Chapters 16-34
_Dawn - Tsumetai Te_ Chapter 13
_Hoshi no Oujo_ Chapter 3
_Hotaru no Hikari_ Chapters 19-24
_Kuma to Interi_ Chapters 4 and 5
_The Breaker_ Chapter 25
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 25
_Witch Hunter_ Chapters 18-24
_Nephilim John_ Chapters 6-14
_I Wish_ Chapters 1-14
_Uwasa no Midori-kun!!_ Chapter 20
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 230
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 352
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 80
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 197
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 14
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 73


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 273
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 81


----------



## KohZa (Sep 9, 2009)

_Saints Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 51-60_


----------



## Easley (Sep 9, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland 22
Livingstone 4
Bloody Monday 81
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 13
The Breaker 25


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Vagabond_ Chapter 59-73
_Giri Giri Sisters _Chapter 3 & 4
_One Piece_ Chapters 3-21 Volumes 1, 2, and half of 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.204 & 240)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.2)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara _(Ch.24)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.273)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.1-2)
_My Balls_ (Ch.34)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.21)


----------



## Aki-kun (Sep 9, 2009)

_MPD Psycho_ Chapters 13-19


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 9, 2009)

Vagabond 65-70


----------



## Elphaba (Sep 9, 2009)

_Rin-ne_, chapter 20.


----------



## Zil (Sep 9, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 121-130
_Shaman King:_ 86-90
_Elfen Lied:_ 36-40


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 10, 2009)

_I Wish_ Chapters 15-Volume 7, Chapter 3
_Kokaku Torimonochou_ Chapter 1
_Kyou Kara Ore wa_ Chapters 1-27
_Lucu Lucu_ Chapters 1-27
_Livingstone_ Chapter 4


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2009)

_Black Lagoon: Chapters 28-47
 Hana ni Arashi: Chapter 9
 The Breaker: Chapter 25
_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 10, 2009)

Bastard!! Ch. 8-14


----------



## Aeon (Sep 10, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 49
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 82


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 10, 2009)

Dragon Ball  49
Air Gear 255


----------



## farcityrid (Sep 10, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 22-45 Volumes 4 and 5
_Vagabond _Chapters 74-78 Volume 8
_666 Satan_ Chapter 56
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 46 & 47
_Solanin_ Chapters 17 & 18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.35)
_Artificial Maiden_ (Ch.1-8)
_Dou Danjo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.13)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.25)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.224-233)
_Fukushima Metamo Kiss_ (Ch.1-5)
_Nuiguru Mix_ (Ch.1-13)


----------



## RivFader (Sep 10, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi Volume 12 - 17 Reread.

It's still epic.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost canvas chapter 127


----------



## Heero (Sep 10, 2009)

Sasameki Koto - 1-7
Aoi Hana - 1-28
KimiKiss ~ Various Heroines ~ - 33
Mahou Sensei Negima! - 221-231
Shonan Junai Gumi - 15-35
Tetsuwan Birdy II - 37


----------



## Sheepy Mareep (Sep 10, 2009)

Dance in the Vampire Bund vol. 2


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Vagabond Chapter 279


----------



## Zil (Sep 10, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 131-135
_Shaman King:_ 91-95
_Elfen Lied:_ 41-45


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 10, 2009)

_Black Lagoon: Chapters 48-55
Kuria Kuoria: Chapters 4
Bloody Monday: Chapters 82-83
 Sekitou Elergy: Chapter 1
 Kandachime: Chapter 10
 Sensen Spike Hills: Chapter 17
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 13 _


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 11, 2009)

_Lucu Lucu_ Chapters 28-64
_Air Gear_ Chapter 255
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 81 and 82
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 22
_Coppelion_ Chapter 3
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ Chapter 15
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 20
_Kiss x Sis_ Chapter 27
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapters 61 and 62
_Ultimo_ Chapter 8
_Ikigami_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Flat_ Chapter 9
_ Hanasakeru Seishounen_ Episode 19
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 198 and 199
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 273
_Kimi to Boku_ Chapters 9 and 10
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 16
_War Front Spike Hills_ Chapter 17
_Shiki_ Chapters 13 and 14
_My Balls_ Chapter 35
_ No Bra_ Chapter 22
_ Area no Kishi_ Chapter 1
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 13
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 27-31
_Teppen!_ Chapter 6
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapters 270-290
_XS_ Chapter 29
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 14


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 11, 2009)

naruto chapter 463.

bleach chapter 373.

ultimo chapter 8.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto chapter 463.
Bleach chapter 373.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Bleach 273


----------



## RivFader (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 463
Bleach Chapter 373
Bloody Monday Chapter 83
Deadman Wodnerland Chapter 23


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 463
Bleach Chapter 373
TRC whatever this chapter was...


----------



## KohZa (Sep 11, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 463
Bleach chapter 373
Saint Seiya:The Lost Canvas chapter 51-84
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 chapter 8-11_


----------



## Cibo (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto 463


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ Chapter 53
_Naruto_ Chapter 463
_Bleach_ Chapter 373
_One Piece_ Chapters 45-71 Volumes 6, 7, and 8
_Vagabond_ Chapters 79-81
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 48-50


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Sep 11, 2009)

ive re read the kakashi gaiden


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto 463
Fairy Tale 1
Bleach 83


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Artificial Maiden_ (Ch.9-12)
_Bleach_ (Ch.373)
_Fukushima Metamo Kiss_ (Ch.6-10)
_Naruto_ (Ch.463)


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 11, 2009)

Bleach 373


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

*Naruto *chapter 463
*Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!* chapter 257


----------



## TadloS (Sep 11, 2009)

_Ane Doki chapter 10
Bleach chapter 373
Bakuman chapter 53
Naruto chapter 463_


----------



## Zil (Sep 11, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 136-140
_Shaman King:_ 96-100
_Naruto:_ 463
_Bleach:_ 373


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto 463
Bleach 373
KHR! 257


----------



## Heero (Sep 11, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders - 2-10
Veritas - 51
Sasameki Koto - 8-20
Kiss x Sis - 27
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 257
Ane Doki! - 10
Mahou Sensei Negima! - 241-263
Bakuman - 53


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 11, 2009)

Psyren Call 86


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 11, 2009)

Veritas  51


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 373
*Naruto* Chapter 463
*Bakuman* Chapter 53
*Bloody Monday* Chapters 83-84
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 257


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 11, 2009)

Naruto 463.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 11, 2009)

_  Black Lagoon: Chapters 56-71
 Veritas: Chapter 51
Bloody Monday: Chapter 84
Ane Doki!: Chapter 10
 Onidere: Chapter 64
 Naruto: Chapter 463 
Bleach: Chapter 373_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 12, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 463
_Bleach_ Chapter 373
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 83
_Kyoukai no Rinne_ Chapter 16


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2009)

Majin Tanti Nougami Neuro Chapters 198+199


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 12, 2009)

I've been trying to read the last 2 chapters of Bleach, but I keep getting called away and distracted.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 274


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 12, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 2-5
*D-Gray man* Chapter 1
*Digimon Adventure V-Tamer* Chapter 1
*Bleach* Chapter 84


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece _Chapters 72-140 Volumes 9-15


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 0-64
BLEACH 373
Naruto 463


----------



## Easley (Sep 12, 2009)

Superior 24
Seikon no Qwaser 18
Bloody Monday 84
Veritas 51
Psyren 86
Zero 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ani Doki_ (Ch.10)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.53)
_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.1)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.1-9)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.220)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.257)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.274-275)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.61)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.234-243)
_No Bra_ (Ch.22)
_Nuiguru Mix_ (Ch.14-21)
_Onidere_ (Ch.64)
_Pastel_ (Ch.111)
_Psyren_ (Ch.86)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

Psyren chapter 86


----------



## cooliset (Sep 12, 2009)

Today..
Dengeki Daisy. 13-14♥


----------



## Zil (Sep 12, 2009)

_Shaman King:_ 101-105


----------



## krome (Sep 12, 2009)

_D. Gray Man_ 2 - 5


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

Kurohime 50-52


----------



## Drift Kill3r (Sep 12, 2009)

Naruto Manga 463


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 12, 2009)

The last Naruto and Bleach chapters.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2009)

Ginga - Nagareboshi Gin 1-25 chapters 

and the last one of Code Breaker finally a new character that isn't a bishie.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 12, 2009)

_ Ping: Chapter 18
 Dengeki Daisy: Chapters 13-14
 The Breaker: Chapter 24
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 58 
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama!: Chapter 41
Beelzebub: Chapter 28
 Psycho Staff: Chapter 5
 Chaosic Rune: Chapter 35_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 13, 2009)

_Bungaku Shoujo_ Chapter 8
_Vagabond_ Chapter 280
_Gintama_ Chapter 275
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 84
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 31
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 16
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 10
_Bakuman_ Chapter 53
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 23
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 12
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 200 and 201
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 32-34
_The Horror Mansion_ Chapters 7-9
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 187


----------



## KohZa (Sep 13, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 257 
Hajime No Ippo chapter 867_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 13, 2009)

bloody monday chapters 83-85.

beelzebub chapter 28.


----------



## Syugo (Sep 13, 2009)

Bleach 373
Naruto 463


----------



## Aeon (Sep 13, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 275
*The Breaker* Chapter 25
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 58
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 85
*Detective Conan* Chapter 706


----------



## Gain (Sep 13, 2009)

The World Is Mine {Volumes 1 - 10}
Oyasumi Punpun {Chapters 1 - 28}


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 141-172 Volumes 16-18
_Vagabond_ Chapters 82-84


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 6-10
*Bleach* Chapters 85-86
*D.Gray-man* Chapters  2-3
*One Piece* Chapters 1


----------



## Easley (Sep 13, 2009)

Beelzebub 28
The Breaker 26
Bloody Monday 85
Code Breaker 58
Witch Hunter 25


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.152-153)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.26)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.244-263)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch. 11)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 13, 2009)

Medaka Box 15-17


----------



## Paulina (Sep 13, 2009)

i started reading Hajime no ippo today, 8 chapters so far im loving it


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2009)

Beelzebub 28
Detective Conan 706
Code Breaker 58


----------



## krome (Sep 13, 2009)

_D. Gray Man_ 6 - 8


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 13, 2009)

shikabane hime chapters 1-11.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 14, 2009)

_ Ga-Rei: Chapter 43
 Kaibutsu Ojou: Chapter 32
 Freezing: Chapter 16
 Medaka Box: Chapter 9_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 14, 2009)

_Bungaku Shoujo_ Chapter 9
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 867
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 85
_Switch_ Chapters 15 and 16
_Bastard_ Chapter 83
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 28
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 58
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 257
_Kekkaishi_ Chapters 274 and 275
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 61
_Mozart Doesn't Sing Lullabies_ Chapter 14
_Nightmare of the Funeral March_ Chapter 2
_Psycho Staff_ Chapter 5
_Psyren_ Chapter 86
_Seikon no Qwaser_ Chapter 18
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume_ Chapter 27
_The Breaker_ Chapter 26
_Toriko_ Chapter 64
_Toshiue no Hito_ Chapter 32
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapters 63 and 64
_Veritas_ Chapter 51
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ Chapter 51
_Zero_ Chapter 66
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 33
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 36
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 32
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 65
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 202
_Kaze Hikaru_ Chapters 1-34
_Ares_ Chapter 151
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 14
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 126 and 127
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 14
_Kagijin_ Chapter 9
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 17
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 43
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ Chapter 28
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapter 7
_Nicoichi_ Chapters 1-10
_Lample_ Chapters1-6 (end)
_Mirai Nikki Mosaic_ Chapters 1-5 (end)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 26
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 86


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 14, 2009)

Comic_ino_Vol. 04 2009
[Miyaba Tsubame Seki] Shoujo Chitai Gashuu
[Chocolate Shop] Gothic_Lolita_Viandier_Kiyoko_Kisaragi
Masuda_Aura__Virgin-Witch_Girl_Hunter

lol, j.k 

HSDK - latest three chapters
HnI - latest 4 chapters
Detective Conan 702-704


----------



## eunique (Sep 14, 2009)

finishing up zatch bell ^^


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 14, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 11-17


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2009)

*Medaka Box chapter 18*


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 173 & 185 Volumes 19 & 20


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 14, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 128


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 14, 2009)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.10-11)
_Kedamono Damono_ (Ch.5-8)
_Kissxsis_ (Ch.27)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.264-283)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.18)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.16)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 14, 2009)

bloody monday chapter 86.

akumetsu chapters 1-50.


----------



## Genei (Sep 14, 2009)

I haven't read FMA for 2 years so I decided to see what I've missed

And I don't have a favorite character because all of them are so goddamn likable, except Envy.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 173-216 Volumes 19-23


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 14, 2009)

Gurren-Lagann 1-10 (Volumes 1 & 2)


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2009)

20th Century Boys 209-249
21th Century Boys 1-16
Finished.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 14, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 65
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 50
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 87


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2009)

_Gintama_ Chapter 276
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 86
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 31
_Sangatsu no Lion_ Chapter 10
_Emerging_ Chapter 5
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 14
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 203


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 94-116_


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 15, 2009)

_ Umisho: Chapter 59
 Bloody Monday : Chapter 86
 Kandachime: Chapter 11
 Psycho Busters: Chapter 18
 Gamble Fish: Chapter 14_


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 15, 2009)

Medaka Box 19


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 15, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 18-24
*Bleach* Chapters 88-89
*D.Gray-man* Chapters 4-5
*One Piece* Chapters 2-3


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden Age Chapter 13_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 15, 2009)

bloody monday chapter 87.

fullmeatal alchemist chapter 99.

akumetsu chapters 51-90.


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 15, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash Bell:* Chapters 303 - 313
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn:* Chapters 200 - 258
*Fairy Tail:* Chapter 151
*Soul Eater:* Chapter 65
*Gintama:* Chapters 1 - 57


----------



## RivFader (Sep 15, 2009)

Bloody Monday 87.
FMA 99.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 217-226 Volume 24


----------



## Errant (Sep 15, 2009)

I just started rereading Monster (chapters 1-10).

It's not that I had forgotten how incredible it was, but... man it's so incredible.  Definitely recommend it to anyone who likes thinking.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist chapter 99_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_D Frag_ (Ch.1-2)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.14)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.65)
_Tribal12_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

Zetman 112


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Sep 15, 2009)

Read a lil bit of Naruto.


----------



## Easley (Sep 15, 2009)

Gamaran 17
Bloody Monday 87
Livingstone 5


----------



## Cibo (Sep 15, 2009)

Good Ending Chapter 3+4.


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 15, 2009)

Fist of the North Star book 21, 22, 23


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 129


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 217-243 Volume 24 & 25


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 15, 2009)

Zetman 114-115


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 15, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 87
Max Lovely 21


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 117-129._


----------



## krome (Sep 15, 2009)

_D Gray Man_ 9 -11


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 15, 2009)

_Bloody Monday : Chapters 87-88
 Onidere: Chapter 65
 Tsuri Chichi Nagisa: Chapter1
 Kandachime: Chapter 12
 Tsubame Syndrome: Chapters 1-12 _


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 16, 2009)

akumetsu chapters 91-127.

black god chapters 1-25.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 16, 2009)

_Livingstone_ Chapter 5
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 87 and 88
_Appearance of the Yellow Dragon_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Tenkyuugi -Sephirahnatus-_ Chapter 1
_Sugiru 17 no Haru_ Chapters 1-5
_Telepathy Shoujo Ran_ Chapter 1
_Plastic Girl_ (oneshot)
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 87
_Zetman_ Chapters 112-117
_Ares_ Chapter 152
_Black God_ Chapter 64
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ Chapter 14
_Undead_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Urooboe Uroboros_ (oneshot)
_Ranman_ Part 1
_Shoujo Manga_ (oneshot)
_Ragouden_ Chapters 1-4
_March Story_ Chapter 2
_Tenkyuugi_ (oneshot)
_Switch_ Chapter 17
_Bloody Little Circus_ (oneshot)
_Samurai Usagi_ Chapters 1-10
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 99
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 204
_Loveless_ Chapter 79
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 53
_Gamaran_ Chapter 17
_Mirai Nikki Paradox_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Ping Pong Club_ Chapters 1-44


----------



## Aeon (Sep 16, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 88
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 99
_*Konjiki no Gash!*_ Chapters 304-307


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 16, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 25-32
*One Piece* Chapter 4


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Zetman 117-118


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.1-5)
_Onidere_ (Ch.65)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch. 52.5 & 53)


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 16, 2009)

Medaka Box 10-12
Berserk 300-302


----------



## Zil (Sep 16, 2009)

_Shaman King:_ 106-110


----------



## Jugger (Sep 16, 2009)

HSDK 353
Jojo bizzarre adventure 222-226
Kurohime 48-49


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 244-249 Volume 26


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 16, 2009)

JJBA Part 4 and Kenichi 353


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 16, 2009)

bloody monday chapter 88.

black god chapters 26-64.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

Kenichi 350


----------



## KohZa (Sep 16, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 152_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 16, 2009)

FT 152
Vagabond 279


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 16, 2009)

Black God 64
Fairy Tail 152
Hana to Akuma 37


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 16, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 353
 Change 123: Chapter 45
 Mahou Tsukai Kurohime: Chapters 48-49
 Dragon Drive: Chapter 1
_


----------



## Balalaika (Sep 16, 2009)

Ichi the Killer ch. 1-3


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 353
Fairy Tail 152
Full Metal Alchemist 99
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 2-3
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 16-18
Mahou Sensei Negima 102-122
Mixim11 63-64
The Law of Ueki 3-6
Love Hina 8-10
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 197-200


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2009)

_Dance Subaru_ Chapters 1-6
_Soredemo Machi ha Mawatteiru_ Chapters 1-11
_Tell Me a Lie_ (oneshot)
_Route 20_ Chapters 1-5 (end)
_Uwasaya_ Chapters 1-4
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 205
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 32
_Hourou Musuko_ Chapter 77
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 353
_Kurohime_ Chapters 48 and 49
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 15
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 197 and 198
_I.S._ Chapter 36


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 152
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 89
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapters 308-313


----------



## SAFFF (Sep 17, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita

vol 4-7.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 17, 2009)

onidere 65-66
fairy tail 152


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2009)

Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 14


----------



## RivFader (Sep 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail 152
Bloody Monday 89


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2009)

*Fairy Tail * Chapters 33-46
*One Piece* Chapter 5
*Bleach* Chapter 89


----------



## Garfield (Sep 17, 2009)

latest 5 chapters of Kekkaishi


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 152


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 17, 2009)

Bleach chapter 374


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 17, 2009)

Bleach 374
FMA 99


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 17, 2009)

Naruto 464
Bleach 374


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2009)

_Naruto chapter 454 
Bleach Chapter 374_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita 1-4
Naruto 453
Bleach 374


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.45)
_Freezing_ (ch.6-16)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.205-206 & 241)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.353)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.77)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.284-313)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.1)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.8)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Mori (Sep 17, 2009)

Naruto - 464
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro - 197&198


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2009)

Naruto 464
One Piece 557
Bleach 374


----------



## krome (Sep 17, 2009)

_D Gray Man_ 12
_Naruto_ 464
_Kuroshitsuji_ 36


----------



## Gain (Sep 17, 2009)

Baka and Gogh Chapter 1


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2009)

Psyren Chapter 81-86


----------



## Heero (Sep 17, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist - 11-30
Tetsuwan Birdy II - 38
One Piece - 557
Bleach - 374
Naruto - 464


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 464
_Bleach_ Chapter 374
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 74
_Zetman_ Chapter 118
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 89
_Nicoichi_ Chapter 11
_Half Prince_ Chapter 36
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 186
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 231
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 26
_Air Gear_ Chapter 256
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 152
_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ Chapter 5
_Flat_ Chapter 10
_Freezing_ Chapter 16
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 206
_Change 123_ Chapter 45
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 276
_One Piece_ Chapter 557
_Shiki_ Chapter 15
_Veritas_ Chapter 52
_National Quiz_ Chapters 1-44 (end)
_Akuma to Love Song_ Chapter 20


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2009)

Bakuman 54
Nurarihyon no Mago 74
Naruto 464
Bleach 374
Love Hina 11-14
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 19-31
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 4-8
Mahou Sensei Negima 123-129


----------



## KohZa (Sep 18, 2009)

_Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 263-264._


----------



## Spica (Sep 18, 2009)

I read 11 volumes of Kimi wa Petto today. It's got me addicted, but the development is pissing me off.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 18, 2009)

_ Veritas: Chapter 52
 One Piece: Chapter 557
 Naruto: Chapter 464
Bleach: Chapter 374
 Kandachime: Chapter 13
 Love So Life : Chapter 1
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapters 6-7 _


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 464


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 18, 2009)

Most recent chapters of:
Bleach
TRC
xxxHolic


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

Veritas 52
OP 557


----------



## RivFader (Sep 18, 2009)

One Piece: Chapter 557
Naruto: Chapter 464
Bleach: Chapter 374
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure - Steel Ball Run: Chapter 49
Bloody Monday: Chapter 90


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.1-3)
_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.1-5)
_Bleach_ (Ch.374)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.276)
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ (Ch.26)
_Marriage Royale_ (Ch.1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.464)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

The breaker 26


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 18, 2009)

Veritas 52
Negima 264
One Piece 557
Battle Angel Alita 5-7


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 18, 2009)

one piece chapter 557.

bleach chapter 374.

naruto chapter 464.

bloody monday chapter 89.

fairy tail chapter 152.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 18, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 374
*Naruto* Chapter 464
*Bakuman* Chapter 54
*One Piece* Chapter 557
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 90
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 16-21


----------



## Easley (Sep 18, 2009)

Veritas 52
Bloody Monday 90
Nurarihyon no Mago 74
Change 123 - 45


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 18, 2009)

Saint Seiya Episode G - Chapter 44


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 18, 2009)

Naruto, chapter 464.

Bleach, chapter 374.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bleach 274
Reborn! 100-102


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 18, 2009)

Naruto 464 
My Balls 35


----------



## KohZa (Sep 18, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 557


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 18, 2009)

*One Piece* chapter 557
*Air Gear* chapter 256
*Tsubasa reservoir Chronicles* chapter 231
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas* chapter 130
*Bleach* chapter 374


----------



## Altron (Sep 18, 2009)

FMA - 99
Bleach - 374
Naruto - 464


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Naruto_ Chapter 464
_Bleach_ Chapter 374
_Bakuman_ Chapter 54


----------



## KohZa (Sep 18, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 130
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 258_


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 18, 2009)

_ Ane Doki!: Chapter 11 
Kandachime: Chapters 14-15
 Switch Girl!!: Chapter 4_


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 18, 2009)

Naruto 464


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2009)

Air Gear 256
KHR! 258


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2009)

One Piece 557
Ane Doki 11
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 258
Kekkaishi 276
Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 201
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 32-40
Love Hina 15-24
The Law of Ueki 7-11
Kure-nai 22
Mahou Sensei Negima! 130-132


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 19, 2009)

_Tajikarao_ Chapters 1-27


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2009)

*Bloody Monday* Chapter 91
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 258


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

*katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 258


----------



## Koroshi (Sep 19, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn:* Chapter 258
*D.Gray-Man:* Chapters 1- 187
*Bloody Monday:* Chapters 1 - 91


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 19, 2009)

one piece 540-543


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 19, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 130


----------



## Smoke (Sep 19, 2009)

The breaker - 27


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 19, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 47-51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.11)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.258)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.264)
_My Balls_ (Ch.35)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.3)
_Psyren_ (Ch.87)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.12.5)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.14-15)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 19, 2009)

psyren 87 chapter


----------



## Zil (Sep 19, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 141-145
_Shaman King_:106-110
_Bleach_: 374
_Naruto_: 464


----------



## ForteAnly (Sep 19, 2009)

One Piece 557


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 19, 2009)

Vagabond: Chapter 281


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2009)

_ The Breaker: Chapter 27
 Let's Lagoon: Chapter 3
 Baka to Boin: Chapter 8
_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2009)

_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 264
_Zetman_ Chapter 119
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 90
_Dokuhime_ Chapter 2
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 207
_The Breaker_ Chapter 27
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 188


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 20, 2009)

tenjou tenge - chap 126, 127....


----------



## Brian (Sep 20, 2009)

Vagabond Ch 281
Liar Game Ch 26-30


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 20, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 130-144
Mixim11 65


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 276
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 59
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 92


----------



## migukuni (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh my all the set of Ga-Rei
and all updates from shounen jump


----------



## Easley (Sep 20, 2009)

Code Breaker 59
Bloody Monday 91-92
The Breaker 27
Kurohime 50-53


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.8)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.1-7)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.15)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.36.5)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.4)
_Onidere_ (Ch.66)


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 20, 2009)

NEGIMA!!!! better than slice bread because it never gets moldy,soggy or stanky.

Gonna start reading One Piece was put off by the art but whatever, might as well try it.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 20, 2009)

The Breaker 28


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 20, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC 131


----------



## TadloS (Sep 20, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 29
Fullmetal Alchemist chapters 16-17
Ga-rei chapter 43_


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2009)

FMA ch 99
Wolfen crest ch 1-14


----------



## Dai765 (Sep 20, 2009)

Let's see...

Bleach Chapters 52-65
Naruto Chapter 464
Full Metal Alchemist Chapter 8+9


----------



## KohZa (Sep 20, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 19_


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 20, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 557


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 51
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 93
*The Breaker* Chapters 27-28


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 20, 2009)

_ The Breaker: Chapter 28
 Zippy Ziggy: Chapter 16
 Code:Breaker: Chapter 59
 Medaka Box: Chapter 19
 Beelzebub: Chapter 29
 Onidere: Chapter 67_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 21, 2009)

Medaka Box 19
Beelzebub 29
Kagijin 10
Akaboshi 17
Good Ending 5
Psyren 87
Defence Devil 22
Code:Breaker 59
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 41-60
Mahou Sensei Negima! 145-153


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 21, 2009)

_Vagabond_ Chapter 281
_Shokoku no Altair_ Chapter 4
_Honey x Honey Drops_ Chapter 9
_Megalomania_ Chapter 3
_Psyren_ Chapter 87
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 145
_Tenjou Tenge_ Chapter 126
_The Breaker_ Chapter 28
_Tokage_ Chapter 7
_Toriko_ Chapter 65
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 91 and 92
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 17
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 11
_Black God_ Chapter 65
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 22
_di[e]ce_ Chapter 7
_Eden_ Chapter 113
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 15
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 208
_Emma Bangaihen_ Chapters 19 and 20 (end)
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 258
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ Chapter 29


----------



## C-Moon (Sep 21, 2009)

Beelzebub 27-29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.7-9; 11)
_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.3)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.54)
_Flower Flower_ (Special)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.12)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.3)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.19)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.5)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.35)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.88)
_Yururism_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Easley (Sep 21, 2009)

The Breaker 28-29
Deadman Wonderland 24
Bloody Monday 93
Beelzebub 29


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2009)

*Fairy Tail * Chapters 52-60


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 21, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 132


----------



## God Movement (Sep 21, 2009)

Kagijin chapter 10
Hajime no Ippo 868


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Defense Devil 1-2


----------



## Slips (Sep 21, 2009)

Beezulbub and FMA


----------



## TadloS (Sep 21, 2009)

_Ga-rei chapter 44
Fullmetal Alchemist chapters 18-24_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 21, 2009)

Defense Devil 3-4


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2009)

xxx Holic ch 186


----------



## krome (Sep 21, 2009)

_Kuroshitsuji_ 37


----------



## stardust (Sep 21, 2009)

Seven Days #1 - 5
Persona 4 #5


----------



## Gabe (Sep 21, 2009)

tenjou tenge 126 and 127


----------



## armorknight (Sep 21, 2009)

Tekken Chinmi Legends chapter 29


----------



## Mider T (Sep 21, 2009)

Aki Sora Chapters 7-10
Deadman Wonderland Chapter 24
Dragonball Chapter 51


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 249-253


----------



## Heero (Sep 21, 2009)

Ga-rei - 44 
Hajime no Ippo - 868
Fullmetal Alchemist - 42-61
Archlord - 1-27


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 21, 2009)

_ The Breaker: Chapter 29
 Ga-Rei: Chapter 44_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 22, 2009)

Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro 202
Mahou Sensei Negima! 154-229


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 22, 2009)

_Spirit of Wonder_ Chapters 1-9 (end)
_Rubbers Seven_ Chapters 1-23
_Waq Waq_ Chapters 1-25
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 868
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 19
_Gamaran_ Chapter 18
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 93
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 44
_Switch_ Chapter 18
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 9
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 29
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 59
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 209 and 210
_Kagijin_ Chapter 10
_Kakisen_ Chapter 3
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 37
_Omamori Himari_ Chapter 3
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapter 8
_Persona 4_ Chapter 5
_Natsu no Arashi_ Chapters 13 and 14
_Tenjou Tenge_ Chapter 127
_The Breaker_ Chapter 29
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 292
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 24


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 29
*Bloody Monday* Chapter 94


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 22, 2009)

Defense Devil 5-7
Ga rei 43


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2009)

*Today: *

_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Easley (Sep 22, 2009)

Gamaran 18
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 15
Bloody Monday 94


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 254-305 Volumes 27-32


----------



## Legend (Sep 22, 2009)

Code Geass:Nightmare of Nunnally: Chapters 19-26[END]


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 22, 2009)

_ Placebo: Chapter 1
 Koibana Onsen: Chapter 14 _


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 23, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima 230-264
Code Geass: Knightmare of Nunally 21-26
Dragonquest: Dai no Daibouken 61-70
Kuroko no Basket 29
Nurarihyon no Mago 75
Onidere 1-3
Love Hina 25-27


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 23, 2009)

_Waq Waq_ Chapters 26-34 (end)
_Shirley_ Chapters 1-7 (end)
_Takkoku!!_ Chapters 1-8
_Embraced by the Marine Blue Wind_ Chapters 1-7
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 34
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 211
_Gintama_ Chapter 277
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapter 15
_Zetman_ Chapter 121
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 15
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 50
_Hanashippanashi_ Chapters 1-17
_Miman Renai_ Chapters 1-7
_Sora no Manimani_ Chapters 1-8
_Tabi to Michizure_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Sakuratetsu Taiwahen_ Chapters 1-8
_Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou_ Chapters 1-11
_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 1-16
_Bloody Monday_ Chapter 94
_Code Geass - Nightmare of Nunnally_ Chapters 21-26 (end)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 23, 2009)

Vagabond 54-57


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 23, 2009)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen crest Chapter 15


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 16 
Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 132-133_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 133


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.36)
_Air Gear_ (Ch.253-256)
_Fukushima Metamo Kiss_ (Ch.11-17)
_Onidere_ (Ch.67)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 23, 2009)

bloody monday chapters 90-95.

beelzebub chapter 29.

akumetsu chapters 128 & 129.

black god chapter 65.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2009)

Wolf guy - Wolfen crest ch 15


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 23, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapters 61-70


----------



## krome (Sep 23, 2009)

_D. Gray Man_ 17 - 23


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 23, 2009)

Honey Hunt 20
Zombie Loan 50
Wolf Guy- Wolfen Crest 15
Beelzebub 29


----------



## Heero (Sep 23, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist - 75-99
Minami-ke - 41-72


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece _Chapters 306-324 Volume 33


----------



## Inugami (Sep 23, 2009)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest Chapter 15

need moar!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tobirama (Sep 23, 2009)

Golgo 13 vols 1 to 3

and very good it was too.


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 23, 2009)

_Zetman: Chapter 1
 Comic: Chapter1_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 24, 2009)

Dragonquest: Dai no Daibouken 71-74
Onidere 4-12
Love Hina 28-29


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 17-34
_Butterfly_ Chapter 11


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2009)

_Yakitate Japan Chapter 218-222_


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2009)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 707
*Bloody Monday* Chapters 95-96 (END)
*Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally* Chapters 21-26 (END)


----------



## Brian (Sep 24, 2009)

Beelzebub ch 20-21


----------



## Easley (Sep 24, 2009)

Jormungand 10-11
Cavalier of the Abyss 9
Bloody Monday 95-96
Nurarihyon no Mago 75


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2009)

*Today:*


_Code Geass_ (Ch.21-26)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.6)
_Veritas_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 24, 2009)

bloody monday chapter 96.

one piece chapter 558.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2009)

One Piece ch 558


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 325-364 Volumes 34-37


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 24, 2009)

_One Piece: Chapter 558
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapter 8
 Onidere: Chapter 68_


----------



## Heero (Sep 25, 2009)

KimiKiss ~ Various Heroines ~ - 36
Pokemon Special - 21-52
One Piece - 558
Hiroki Endo's Tanpenshu - 1-7
High School Girls - 1-23


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami / Chapter 213

Yokoshima technique its very HunterxHunter!


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 558_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2009)

_Billy Bat_ Chapter 17
_Bloody Monday_ Chapters 95 and 96 (end)
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ Chapter 9
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 75
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 212
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 128 and 129


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2009)

Toriko 65
One Piece 558
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 75-85
Onidere 13-26
Love Hina 29-34


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 465 
Bleach Chapter 375  _


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

bleach 375


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 25, 2009)

bleach chapter 375.

naruto chapter 465.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 25, 2009)

Bleach chapter 375
Naruto chapter 465


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.375)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.16)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.1)
_Naruto_ (Ch.465)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.13)
_Veritas_ (Ch.8-28)


----------



## Zil (Sep 25, 2009)

_One Piece:_ 557-558
_Naruto:_ 465
_Bleach:_ 375


----------



## Miss Happy (Sep 25, 2009)

naruto


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 25, 2009)

Naruto 465.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

*Vampire Knight* chapter 54
*One Piece* chapter 558
*naruto *chapter 465


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 25, 2009)

Naruto 465
One Piece 558
Bleach 375
KHR 1-3


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 25, 2009)

Naruto 465
Bleach 375
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 259


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

*katekyo Hitman Reborn*! chapter 259


----------



## Leraine (Sep 25, 2009)

_Shaman King_ Chapter 1-13
_Kimi ni Todoke_ Chapter 1-18
_Shiki_ Chapter 12-15
_Jabberwocky_ Volume 1
_Naruto_ Chapter 465
_One Piece_ Chapter 558


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 25, 2009)

Bleach 375


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

Naruto 465.

Seriously Sasuke don't have pardon after this actions if he don't die later I'm gonna feel trolled.

One Piece 558
Too much double pages its killing the mood for me but still its a pretty decent arc.

Bleach 375
Stark was defeated? stupid manga.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 25, 2009)

one piece 558


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 25, 2009)

_Naruto: Chapter 465
Bleach: Chapter 375_


----------



## Marmite. (Sep 25, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 375


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Naruto_ Chapter 465
_One Piece_ Chapters 365-400 Volumes 37-41


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2009)

Dragonquest: Dai no Daibouken 86-87
Onidere 27-28
Bakuman 55
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 259
Bleach 375
Naruto 465
Hajimete no Aku 2
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 9


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 26, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 375
_Naruto_ Chapter 465
_One Piece_ Chapter 558
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 54


----------



## Altron (Sep 26, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 375
_Naruto_ Chapter 465


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2009)

_ Mother Keeper: Chapter 4
 Bousou Shojo: Chapter 2_


----------



## LucyXD94 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thers a manga called Pastel that me sister & i like! Lol its funny & cool! Mushi Yuu & Tsuakasa! XD 

guys wud prolly like this one! Lol Faaaaaaan Serviceee! Lmao wierdos! Buahahahaha


----------



## Aeon (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 375
*Naruto* Chapter 465
*Bakuman* Chapter 55
*One Piece* Chapter 558
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 259


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 259_


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 26, 2009)

Naruto, chapter 465.

Bleach, chapter 375.

Vampire Knight, chapter 54.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.259)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.20-21)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Veritas_ (Ch.29-35)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.53)


----------



## TadloS (Sep 26, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 55
Psyren chapter 88
Umineko no Naku Koro ni chapters 1-5_


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

Psyren chapter  88


----------



## Skylit (Sep 26, 2009)

Dorohedoro 1 - 6 [Volume 1]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 26, 2009)

Shin Angyo Onshi - Volume Two


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 26, 2009)

Defense Devil 22


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 26, 2009)

Naruto 465
Bleach 375
Psyren 88
One Piece 588
Bakuman 55
Yankee-kun to Mega-cha 59


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 26, 2009)

_ Ping: Chapter 19 _


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ Chapter 357
_Bakuman _Chapter 55
_One Piece_ Chapters 402-438 Volumes 42-44


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2009)

Psyren 59
Jyuushin Enbu 12


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 27, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 35-64
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 11
_Zetman_ Chapter 122
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 187
_Honey Hunt_ Chapter 20
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 33
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ Chapter 196
_Artist Acro_ Chapter 5
_Amatsuki_ Chapter 42
_Darling wa Namanono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 22
_Evangelion_ Chapter 80
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 213 and 214
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 35-42
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 259
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 222
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 16
_Bakuman_ Chapter 55
_Honey x Honey Drops_ Chapter 10
_Monk!_ Chapter 7
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ Chapters 199-202 (end)
_Psyren_ Chapter 88
_The Breaker_ Chapter 30


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 27, 2009)

bakuman chapter 55.

katana chapters 1-8.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2009)

Psyren chapter 88


----------



## Stan Lee (Sep 27, 2009)

Code Geass: NON


----------



## Easley (Sep 27, 2009)

The Breaker 30
Psyren 88
Magic Insulator 1
Katana 8


----------



## Leraine (Sep 27, 2009)

_1/2 Prince _Chapter 1-36

Gender Bender is just the best. xDD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.4)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.4-5)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.55)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.53)
_Psyren_ (Ch.88)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.3-7)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 27, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 134


----------



## krome (Sep 27, 2009)

_SkyHigh_   1


----------



## TadloS (Sep 27, 2009)

_Umineko no Naku Koro ni chapters 6-12_


----------



## Krauser-tan (Sep 27, 2009)

skyhigh vol 1-2


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 27, 2009)

The Breaker 1-14


----------



## Quincy James (Sep 27, 2009)

Finally caught up with Bleach, Naruto and D Gray Man, and about to start Berserk.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 27, 2009)

The Breaker 30


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Sep 27, 2009)

Death Note and Bakuman


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 27, 2009)

_  Black Lagoon: Chapter 72
Zippy Ziggy: Chapter 17
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapter 9
 Sekitou Elergy: Chapter 2
_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 27, 2009)

Onidere 29-59
Dragonquest: Dai no Daibouken 88-117
Toriko 66
Kimi no Iru Machi 62


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 27, 2009)

*Today:
*
_One Piece _Chapters 439-449 Volume 46


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 65-67
_Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan_ Chapters 1-15
_Forget_ (oneshot)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ Chapter 59
_Princess Resurrection_ Chapters 1-32
_Umisho_ Chapters 1-60


----------



## Brian (Sep 28, 2009)

Zippy Ziggy 15-17
Uzumaki 1-2
Alive 1-10


----------



## Inugami (Sep 28, 2009)

The Guyver 01-10....surprisingly a good read!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_Coppileon_ (Ch.1)
_Girlfriends_ (Ch.25)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.13)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.62)
_Onidere_ (Ch.69)
_Veritas_ (Ch.36-51)


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 28, 2009)

Ane Doki 12
Akaboshi 18


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 28, 2009)

Berserk 307


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 28, 2009)

WORST Vol. 1-2


----------



## krome (Sep 28, 2009)

_Naruto_ 450 - 465


----------



## Zil (Sep 28, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 146-150


----------



## Dante10 (Sep 28, 2009)

The Breaker 27-30


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_One Piece_ Chapters 450-453


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 28, 2009)

Onidere 60-69
Ane doki 12


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 29, 2009)

_Black Lagoon: Chapter 73
 The Breaker: Chapter 30
  Change 123: Chapter 46
Ane Doki!: Chapter 12
 Onidere: Chapter 69
 Mirai Nikki: Chapter 45
_


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 29, 2009)

_Gekkoh_ Chapter 37
_Berserk_ Chapter 307
_Zetman_ Chapter 123
_Black Lagoon_ Chapter 72
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 27
_Ares_ Chapter 153
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 215 and 216
_Gintama_ Chapter 278
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapter 43
_Kaikisen_ Chapter 4
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 62
_Nodame Cantabile_ Chapter 135
_Piano no Mori_ Chapter 45
_The Hour of the Mice_ Chapter 21
_Toriko_ Chapter 66


----------



## Pandaza (Sep 29, 2009)

soul eater 65


----------



## Aeon (Sep 29, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 52
*The Breaker* Chapter 30


----------



## Justice in Murder (Sep 29, 2009)

bakuman chapter 40


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 18-19._


----------



## Roy (Sep 29, 2009)

The latest chapters of Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

The Breaker volume 6 raw


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 20_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.12)
_Coppileon_ (Ch.2)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.154)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.20)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Sep 29, 2009)

Veritas 53


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 29, 2009)

Naruto 404 and 405


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 29, 2009)

black lagoon chapter 73.

soul eater chapter 65.

ocha nigosu chapters 1-15.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 29, 2009)

Medaka Box 20
Akaboshi 18
Konjiki no Gash Bell 314
Kagijin 11
Gamaran 1-4
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 118-120


----------



## Mori (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Lagoon: 72-73
Zettai Karen Children: 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 30, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 68 and 69
_Id_ Chapters 1-84
_Kagijin_ Chapter 11
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 20
_Ikigami_ Chapter 10
_Black Lagoon_ Chapter 73
_Ace of the Diamond_ Chapter 19
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 18
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 12
_E.D.D._ Chapters 1 and 2
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 217
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 45-47
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 34
_Lamp no Ousama_ Chapters 1-5 (end)
_Yotsuba&!_ Chapter 62
_Ghost Hunt_ Chapter 49
_Mirai Nikki_ Chapter 45
_Q.E.D._ Chapter 1-2a
_The Breaker_ Chapter 31
_Yamada Ikka Monogatari Gorgeous_ Chapter 1
_Sun-Ken Rock_ Chapter 1


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 30, 2009)

Otoyomegatari chapter 7


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2009)

Wolf Guy 16-17!!!


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 30, 2009)

_Medaka Box: Chapter 20
 Veritas: Chapter 53
_


----------



## Aeon (Sep 30, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 31
*Konjiki no Gash!* Chapter 314


----------



## Easley (Sep 30, 2009)

The Breaker 31
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 16-17
Witch Hunter 33-34
Veritas 53
Akaboshi 15-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.17)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.314)
_Marriage Royale_ (Ch.2)
_Mirrai Nikki_ (Ch.44-45)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.54)
_Veritas_ (Ch.52-53)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2009)

wolf guy-wolfen crest ch 16 - 17
Fairy Tail ch 153


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 30, 2009)

The World God Only Knows 65
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 354
Fairy Tail 153
Gamaran 5-18
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 121-126
Hajimete no Aku 2-6


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

*Yesterday:*

_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapters 3-18


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 1, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapter 70
_Ensemble_ Chapters 57-60
_Five_ Chapter 33
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 17
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 218 and 219
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapter 48
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ Chapter 7
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 54
_Wolf Guy_ Chapters 16 and 17
_Otoyomegatari_ Chapter 7
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapter 26
_Pandora Hearts_ Chapter 41
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 30
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 153
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 354
_Kiss x Sis_ Chapter 29
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 146
_The Breaker_ Chapter 32
_Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles_ Chapter 232 (end)
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 65


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2009)

_ Sekirei: Chapter 89
 Rappi Rangai: Chapter 26
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 354
Baka to Boin: Chapter 9
_


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2009)

The Breaker 31
Beezlebub Chapter 30
Fairy Tail Chapter 153
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 354

and now I'm going to read the  chapter 39 of Crows to enter in badass mode .


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 1, 2009)

_Appare Jipangu!_ by Yuu Watase Ch2-4
It's a good read. I really recommend it. ^^


----------



## Aeon (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 153
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 315


----------



## Easley (Oct 1, 2009)

The Breaker 32-35
Beelzebub 30
Witch Hunter 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.6)
_Baka and Boing_ (Ch.9)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.50)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.7-8)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.354)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.28-29)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 1, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 153


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! [ _Ch. 26 - 52_ ]


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 1, 2009)

The Breaker Chapter 31


----------



## Pitou (Oct 1, 2009)

Karakuridouji Ultimo 0-8


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2009)

Sekirei ch 89
One Piece ch 559


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 1, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 135


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 1, 2009)

*One Piece* chapter 559


----------



## TadloS (Oct 1, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 30
Fairy Tail chapter 153
_


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 1, 2009)

_Appare Jipangu!_ Ch 5-7.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 1, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 559_


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 1, 2009)

TadloS said:


> _Beelzebub chapter 30
> Fairy Tail chapter 153
> _



I'm the same and I've been reading some OP. I'm at the Water Seven arc right now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2009)

One Piece 559


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2009)

Veritas ch 1-7


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 1, 2009)

one piece 559


----------



## Tomasso (Oct 1, 2009)

Beelzebub 30
Fairy Tail 153


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 1, 2009)

DOGS chapters 1-6

DOGS: Bullets & Carnage chapers 1 and 2




OMFG pek


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 1, 2009)

_One Piece_ Chapters 454 & 455
_Vagabond _Chapters 85 - 90
_Veritas _Chapters 1 -14
_666 Satan_ Chapter 57
_Solanin_ Chapter 19
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 51


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 1, 2009)

_ One Piece: Chapter 559
 Freezing: Chapters 17-18  
 Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume: Chapter 7
 Elemental Gelade: Chapter 58_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2009)

One Piece 559
Beelzebub 30
Konjiki no Gash Bell 315
Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 58
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 127-130
Hajimete no Aku 7-15
Zettai Karen Children 188-189


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 2, 2009)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 49 and 50
_One Piece_ Chapter 559
_Breaker_ Chapters 33-35
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 189
_MiXiM 12_ Chapters 1-32


----------



## Brian (Oct 2, 2009)

Gantz ch 304
Veritas ch 53
Naruto ch 466
Bleach ch 376


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 2, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 466


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.17-18)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.276-277)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.2-3)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.7)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 2, 2009)

Bleach 376


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 2, 2009)

the Breaker 35
Bleach 376


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2009)

Naruto 466
Bleach 376
Veritas 8-22


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 2, 2009)

One Piece _559_
Naruto _466_


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 2, 2009)

one piece 558-559


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2009)

Gantz ch 304
Veritas ch 53
Naruto ch 466
Bleach ch 376
Bakuman ch 56


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 2, 2009)

Ice Revolution 1-10. There's no more chapters available.


----------



## Zil (Oct 2, 2009)

_One Piece_: 559
_Naruto_: 466
_Bleach_: 376


----------



## TadloS (Oct 2, 2009)

_Ane Doki! chapter 13
Bleach chapter 366
Bakuman chapter 56
Naruto chapter 466_


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 2, 2009)

Ane Doki! 13
Kampfer 1 - 10


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 2, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* chapter 260


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 2, 2009)

Veritas 51
Naruto 466
Bleach 376
Negima 265


----------



## Leraine (Oct 2, 2009)

_Aki Sora_ 1-11
_Bakuman_ latest
_One Piece_ latest
_Naruto_ latest
_Kekkaishi_ 180-277

Yay, another manga I will have to wait a week for new updates on. =D


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 2, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 559
Bleach Ch. 376


----------



## Mori (Oct 2, 2009)

One Piece: 559
Naruto: 466
Amatsuki: 42
Tenjou Tenge: 126&127
Bleach: 376


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! ch 260


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 2, 2009)

_Koi Kaze_ Chapter 1
_Naruto_ Chapter 466
_Bleach _Chapter 376
_Bakuman_ Chapter 56
_Veritas_ Chapters 15 - 28


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 2, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 466
Bleach Chapter 376


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 2, 2009)

DOGS: Bullets & Carnage -- Chapters 2-17


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 2, 2009)

_The Breaker: Chapters 31-35
 Ane Doki!: Chapter 13
Naruto: Chapter 466
Bleach: Chapter 376_


----------



## krome (Oct 2, 2009)

_Naruto_ 466


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2009)

Kekkaishi 277
Naruto 466
Bleach 376
Nurarihyon no Mago 76
Bakuman 56
Katekeyo Hitman Reborn! 260
Ane Doki 13


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 3, 2009)

one piece chapter 559.

naruto chapter 466.

bleach chapter 376.

fairy tail chapter 153.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 3, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 376
_Naruto_ Chapter 466


----------



## Aeon (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 376
*Naruto* Chapter 466
*Bakuman* Chapter 56
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 277
*One Piece* Chapter 559
*The Breaker* Chapters 32-35
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 260


----------



## KohZa (Oct 3, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 466 
Bleach Chapter 376 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 260
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 20-21 
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 869
Yakitate!! Japan Chapter 223_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 3, 2009)

*Today:*


_Ane Doki_ (Ch.13)
_Bleach_ (Ch.376)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.242)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.260)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.4)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.265)
_Naruto_ (Ch.466)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 3, 2009)

Claymore 96 raw


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 3, 2009)

kth chapter 260


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Oct 3, 2009)

_*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* - Ch. 82 - 120_


----------



## TadloS (Oct 3, 2009)

_Psyren chapter 89_


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 3, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn; 233 - 260.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 3, 2009)

Psyren chapter 89


----------



## krome (Oct 3, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 1 - 10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 3, 2009)

_Ane Doki! _Chapters 1 - 13
_Vagabond_ Chapters 91 - 104
_666 Satan_ Chapter 58
_Beck_ Chapter 2
_Fruits Basket_ Chapter 5
_Ghost in the Shell_ Chapter 6
_Ichigo_ 100% Chapters 52 - 54
_Koi Kaze_ Chapter 2
_Solanin_ Chapter 20
_One Piece_ Chapter 456
_Soul Eater_ Chapters 4 & 5
_Kare no Satsujin Keikaku_ One Shot Completed

Thank you _Halfhearted_, for the manga referrals


----------



## Syugo (Oct 3, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 376


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 3, 2009)

Veritas ch 23-53


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 3, 2009)

_Dragon Drive: Chapters 2-5_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima! 265
Konjiki no Gash Bell 316
Psyren 89
Onidere 70
Ga-rei 44
Beelzebub 31
Juushin Enbu 13
Claymore 96
Shin Prince of Tennis 14-16
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 131-150


----------



## Heero (Oct 4, 2009)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 4: Diamond is Unbreakable - 9-28
Claymore - 96


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 4, 2009)

_Emerging_ Chapter 6
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 265
_Change 123_ Chapter 46
_Megalomania_ Chapter 4
_Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 260
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapter 14
_Detective Club_ Chapter 3 (end)
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 223
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 13
_Bakuman_ Chapter 65
_Freezing_ Chapters 17 and 18
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 20 and 21
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 51 and 52
_I Am Hero_ Chapters 4 and 5
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 869
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 276
_Let's Lagoon_ Chapter 4
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 38
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 76
_Smash!_ Chapters 31 and 32
_Tamago no Kimi_ Chapter 7
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 57
_Zero_ Chapter 67


----------



## Aeon (Oct 4, 2009)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 22
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 316


----------



## Mandy (Oct 4, 2009)

_Soul Eater_ (Chapter 0)


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2009)

_Saints Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 135-136_


----------



## Mori (Oct 4, 2009)

Claymore: 96


----------



## KohZa (Oct 4, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 21_


----------



## Skylit (Oct 4, 2009)

Beelzebub 1 - 31 [Reread + new chapter]


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.4)
_Change 123_ (Ch.46)
_NG Boys x Paradise_ (Ch.5)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.9)
_Onidere_ (Ch.70)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.16-17)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 4, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 136


----------



## krome (Oct 4, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 20 - 26


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 4, 2009)

Beelzebub 1-3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 4, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita 10-12


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 4, 2009)

Dogs - Bullets & Carnage Chapter 44


----------



## ragnara (Oct 4, 2009)

Mirai Nikki, every chapter and all spin-offs included.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Detective Conan_ Chapters 1-9
_Solanin_ Chapter 21
_Koi Kaze _Chapter 3
_Soul Eater_ Chapters 6-9


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 4, 2009)

_ Zippy Ziggy: Chapter 18
 Beelzebub: Chapter 31
 Onidere: Chapter 70_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2009)

Mixim11 66
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 151-157


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 5, 2009)

_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 28
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapters 15 and 16
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 88
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 31
_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ Chapter 6
_Cafe Occult_ Chapter 15
_Witch Hunter_ Chapter 25
_Claymore_ Chapter 96
_DOGS_ Chapter 44
_E.D.D._ Chapter 3
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 222 and 223
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chapters 53-56
_Holyland_ Chapters 53 and 54
_Psyren_ Chapter 89
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 17
_Skip Beat_ Chapter 147
_Agharta_ Chapters 73 and 74
_Gintama_ Chapter 279
_Hanashippanashi_ Chapters 18 and 19
_Kaikisen_ Chapter 5
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ Chapter 31
_Owari to Hajimari no Miles_ Chapter 9


----------



## Aeon (Oct 5, 2009)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 708


----------



## KohZa (Oct 5, 2009)

_Beelzebub chapter 31_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 5, 2009)

*Today:*


_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.5)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.14)
_Hen Koi - The After School Diary_ (Ch.1-6)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.315-316)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.14-16)
_Psyren_ (Ch.89)
_Sundome_ (Ch.1-8)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.14)


----------



## krome (Oct 5, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 29 - 40


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Detective Conan _Chapters 10-16
_Soul Eater _Chapters 10 & 11


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail 154


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2009)

Fairy tail 154
Wolf guy-wolfen crest 18


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 5, 2009)

fairy tail 154


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 5, 2009)

Naruto chapters 444-446
Bleach chapter 374-376

No more DOGS


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail 154
Good Ending 6
Nurarihyon no Mago 77
Kure-nai 23
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 158-180


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita 13-20
Vinland Saga 1-3


----------



## KohZa (Oct 6, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 154 
Medaka Box Chapter 21_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 6, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 355
 Tsubame Syndrome: Chapter 14_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 6, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 154
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 317


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 6, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 154.

shugo chara chapter 45.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 6, 2009)

*fairy tail* chapter 154


----------



## Pitou (Oct 6, 2009)

+anima 1 chapter
welcome to the nhk   volume 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.155)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.355)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.27)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.17)
_Sweety_ (Ch.1-10)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 6, 2009)

_MiXiM 12_ Chapters 1-45
_Ann Cassandra_ Chapters 1-8 (end)
_7 Seeds_ Chapter 45
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 48
_Drifters_ Chapter 6
_Esprit_ Chapter 5
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 154
_Wolf Guy_ Chapters 17 and 18


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_666 Satan_ Chapter 59
_Beck_ Chapter 3
_Detective Conan_ Chapters 17-19
_Fruits Basket_ Chapter 6
_Ichigo 100% _Chapter 55
_Koi Kaze_ Chapter 4
_Solanin_ Chapter 22
_Vagabond _Chapter 105
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 12
_Veritas_ Chapter 29
_One Piece_ Chapter 457
_Witches_ Chapter 4
_Onidere_ Chapter 1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2009)

Vinland Saga 4-8


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 40 - 47


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

GTO shonan 14 days - 12-13


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 6, 2009)

_Happy Negative Marriage: Chapters 2-3
 Medaka Box: Chapter 21
 Grim Reaper: Chapters 1-2_


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 6, 2009)

medaka box 21
cross game 160


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 6, 2009)

Medaka Box 21
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 355
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 181-206
Hajimete no Aku 16


----------



## Aeon (Oct 7, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 60


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.5)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.18)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.9)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.317)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.21)
_My Balls_ (Ch.36)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.21)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.44-45)


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 7, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 71-90
_MiXiM 12_ Chapters 46-66
_Gamaran_ Chapter 19
_Kure-nai_ Chapter 23
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 130-133
_Eden_ Chapters 114 and 115
_My Balls_ Chapter 36
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 77
_The One_ Chapter 61
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 21
_Izayakaku_ Chapter 2
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 355
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 293
_Toriko_ Chapter 67
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 60
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 225
_Veritas_ Chapter 54
_Wild Life_ Chapters 29 and 30
_Holyland_ Chapters 55 and 56


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 7, 2009)

defense devil 23


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 137


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 7, 2009)

Vinland Saga 9-13


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 7, 2009)

Angel Sanctuary ch 1-3


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Soul Eater_ Chapters 13-28


----------



## Zil (Oct 7, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 151-155


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 7, 2009)

claymore chapter 96.

area no kishi chapters 1-42.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 7, 2009)

Code:Breaker 60
Mahou Sensei Negima 266
Onidere 71
Defence Devil 23
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 10-17
Toriko 67
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 207-211


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2009)

_Code:Breaker: Chapter 60
Veritas: Chapter 54
 Orichalcum Reycal: Chapters 2-3 _


----------



## Aeon (Oct 8, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 318


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 8, 2009)

Akumetsu Chapters 130-132


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 8, 2009)

*On Piece* 560


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 8, 2009)

ONE PIECE 560!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 8, 2009)

Vinland Saga 14-22
One Piece 560
Negima 266


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 8, 2009)

_Gakuen Alice_ Chapters 91-121
_Hoshigahara_ (oneshot)
_Shiroi Kumo_ Chapters 1-3
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 18
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo_ Chapter 9
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 23
_Holyland_ Chapter 57
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 294
_M to N no Shouzou_ Chapter 10
_Kuroko no Basket_ Chapters 1-29
_Running Through the City in the Sunset_ Chapters 14 and 15
_Flower Cookies_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yato no Kamitsukai  _ Volumes 1 and 2
_Amatsuki_ Chapter 43
_Natsume Yuujinchou_ Chapters 15.3-18
_Shokoku no Altair_ Chapter 5
_Alien Nine_ Chapter 3
_Kokaku Torimono Chou_ Chapter 2
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 226
_Witch of the Flower Forest_ (oneshot)
_Baby Steps_ Chapters 1-6
_GE- Good Ending_ Chapters 1-6
_Death God 4_ Chapters 1-6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.243)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.10)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.15)


----------



## valerian (Oct 8, 2009)

One Piece 560


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 8, 2009)

One Piece 560


----------



## krome (Oct 8, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 47 - 50


----------



## KohZa (Oct 8, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 560
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 261_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Soul Eater_ Chapters 29-34


----------



## The Imp (Oct 8, 2009)

Nijigahara Holograph
One Piece 560
Naruto 460 something


----------



## Zil (Oct 8, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 156-160


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 8, 2009)

_Naruto: Chapter 467
 Bleach: Chapter 377
 One Piece: Chapter 560_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 8, 2009)

One Piece 560
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 261
Kagijin 12
Ane Doki 14
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 212-256
Konjiki no Gash Bell 318
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 18-20


----------



## KohZa (Oct 9, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 467 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 24_


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 467
*Bleach* chapter 377


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 9, 2009)

Naruto 467
Ane Doki 14


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2009)

Bleach 377


----------



## Aeon (Oct 9, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 377
*Naruto* Chapter 467
*Bakuman* Chapter 57
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 278
*One Piece* Chapter 560
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 261


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.14)
_Bleach_ (Ch.377)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.318)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.266)
_Naruto_ (Ch.467)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.4)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.2)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!*chapter 261


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2009)

Naruto 467
Bleach 377
KHR! 261


----------



## firefist (Oct 9, 2009)

Naruto 467
Bleach 377
Bakuman 57


----------



## Miracle Sun (Oct 9, 2009)

Ikigami - Chapter 5

I'm in love. So good.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 9, 2009)

one piece chapter 560.

bleach chapter 377.

naruto chapter 467.

fullmetal alchemist chapter 100.


----------



## Zil (Oct 9, 2009)

_One Piece_: 560
_Naruto_: 467
_Bleach_: 377


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 9, 2009)

*tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles* chapter 233(epilogue - A world to return)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 14
_Bakuman_ Chapter 57
_Naruto_ Chapter 467
_Bleach_ Chapter 377


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 9, 2009)

_Ane Doki!: Chapter 14
 Sekitou Elergy: Chapter 3
 Maken-Ki!: Chapter 17_


----------



## The Imp (Oct 9, 2009)

Bleach 377
Bakuman 57
FMA 100
Solanin 1-9


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2009)

Bleach 377
Naruto 467
Bakuman 57
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 257-284
Kekkaishi 278
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 21-23
Hajimete no Aku 17


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 10, 2009)

_Kiichi!_ Chapters 1-8
_One Piece_ Chapter 560
_Liberamente_ Parts 1 and 6
_Running Through the City in the Sunset_ Chapter 16 (end)
_Holyland_ Chapter 58    
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ Chapter 23
_Loan Wolf_ Chapters 1-10
_Bleach_ Chapter 377


----------



## Aeon (Oct 10, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 53


----------



## KohZa (Oct 10, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 32_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 10, 2009)

*Naruto* _467_
*Bleach* _377_


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Oct 10, 2009)

kth chapter 260


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 10, 2009)

Naruto 467
Bleach 377


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 560
Naruto Chapter 467
Bleach Chapter 377


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 10, 2009)

Naruto 467.


----------



## krome (Oct 10, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 51 - 70


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.261)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.278)
_Psyren_ (Ch.90)
_Veritas_ (Ch.54)


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 10, 2009)

_ Beelzebub: Chapter 32_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2009)

Soul Eater 66
Full Metal Alchemist 100
Beelzebub 32
Psyren 90
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 285-306


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 11, 2009)

Naruto: Chapter 467
Bleach: Chapter 377


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 71 - 120


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 11, 2009)

_Kagijin_ Chapter 12
_Flags_ Chapter 5
_Umisho_ Chapter 61
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 19
_Toradora_ Chapter 22
_Monk!_ Chapters 7-9
_Maken-Ki_ Chapter 17
_Arcana_ Frightening Eccentric, Twins Pocky, Crossing the River, The Aegis of the Coffin of Time, Miokuribana, The Queen's Dog, Super Human Console, The Wolf and the 7 Baby Goats
_Karakuridouji Ultima_ Chapter 9
_Cyborg Jiichan G_ Chapter 16
_Aiki_ Chapter 58
_Bakuman_ Chapter 57
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 32
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Chapter 100
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 227 and 228
_Karneval_ Chapter 14
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 278
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ Chapter 261
_Naruto_ Chapter 467
_Psyren_ Chapter 90
_Soul Eater_ Chapter 66
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 18
_Zero_ Chapter 68


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 100_


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 11, 2009)

_Appare Jipangu!_ Ch 7 & 8.


----------



## Pitou (Oct 11, 2009)

karakuridoji ULTIMO 9


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 11, 2009)

Started reading Ichi the Killer again.

I don't recall which chapter I ended on.


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Dogs - Bullets and Carnage 21 - 33.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 11, 2009)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 chapter 25_


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 11, 2009)

Bleach.

I need to catch up to Claymore and Berserk


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.6)
_Boin Tantei vs Kaitou Sanmensou_ (One-shot)
_Girlfriends_ (Vol.3 Omake)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.7-9)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.11)
_Portball_ (One-shot)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.2)
_Sweety_ (Ch.11-25)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Special 4-5)
_Umi no Misaki _(Ch.55)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.18)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.51)


----------



## God Movement (Oct 11, 2009)

ULTIMO 9...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 11, 2009)

Dogs - Bullets and Carnage; 34 - 44


----------



## Higawa (Oct 11, 2009)

KHR chapter 230


----------



## Aeon (Oct 11, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 66
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 100


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 121 - 140


----------



## S (Oct 11, 2009)

Vampire Knight Chapter 1


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 11, 2009)

*Fullmetal Alchemist* chapter 100
*Soul Eater* 66
*Bloody Cross* chapter 1-3


----------



## The Imp (Oct 11, 2009)

Solanin Volume 2
What a Wonderful World chapters 1-12


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2009)

FMA ch 100


----------



## Lindsay (Oct 11, 2009)

FMA- 100
Naruto- 225 through 255
Bakuman- 57
Ane Doki- 14
GE - Good Ending- 6


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 11, 2009)

Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 1-6
Elemental Gelade 59
Kimi no Iru Machi 63
Karakuridouji Ultimo 9
Medaka Box 22
Kagijin 13
Dragon Quest: Dai no Daibouken 307-349 (Completed)
Onidere 72
Konjiki no Gash Bell 319
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 24-25
Hajimete no Aku 18-21


----------



## Fran (Oct 11, 2009)

Kekkaishi 1-200

Great shounen, much against my expectations. Thought it was going to be another boring depiction of shrines and demons and whatnot, but it got pretty intense :ho


----------



## Heero (Oct 12, 2009)

Double Arts - 1-6
Hajime no Ippo - 870
Black lagoon - 74
Soul Eater - 66
Berserk - 308


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 12, 2009)

_Medaka Box_ Chapter 22
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 870
_Black Lagoon_ Chapter 74
_Liar Game - Roots of A_ Chapters 1-6 (end)
_The Sleepy Residents of Birdcage Manor_ Chapter 1
_Doujin Work_ Chapter 31
_Doublets_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Esprit_ Chapter 6
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 229
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 63
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ Chapter 32
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 266
_My Heavenly Hockey Club_ Chapters 16-20
_Pineapple Army_ Chapter 1
_Sable Prince_ Chapter 1
_Toriko_ Chapter 68
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 55
_Yamikagishi_ Chapters 1-8


----------



## Aeon (Oct 12, 2009)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 23
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 319


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

Liar Game chapter 64


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 12, 2009)

Berserk 160-203
Shin Angyo Onshi Vol.7 complete


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

_Medaka Box: Chapter 22
Black Lagoon: Chapter 74
 Freezing: Chapter 19
 Elemental Gelade: Chapter 59_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 12, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 22_


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragonball chapters 51-53

SoulEater Chapter 66


----------



## Yohan Kokuchouin (Oct 12, 2009)

GetBackers Vol.31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Freezing_ (Ch.19)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.15-16)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.63)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.319)
_Love Zero_ (Ch.1)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.17)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.22)
_Onidere_ (Ch.71-72)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.66)


----------



## God Movement (Oct 12, 2009)

Kagijin 13


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 12, 2009)

Soul eater ch 66
wolf guy- wolfen crest ch19
Hajime no ippo ch860-870


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2009)

Freezing - 1 -19


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 12, 2009)

_Sekirei: Chapter 90 _


----------



## The Imp (Oct 12, 2009)

Sidooh 1-41


----------



## Gene (Oct 12, 2009)

Freezing - Ch. 19
Sekirei - Ch. 90
The Breaker - Ch. 36


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 12, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 1
To Aru Kagaku no Choudenjibou 1-9
Bamboo Blade 66-67
Yozakura Quartet 1-2
Dr. Rurru 1
Nurarihyon no Mago 78
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 26-27
Hajimete no Aku 22


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 13, 2009)

black lagoon chapter 74.

soul eater chapter 66.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 13, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 1-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Dr.Rurru_ (Ch.1)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.356)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.12)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.5)
_Tribal12_ (Ch.4)
_Upotte_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 13, 2009)

Zetman (124) 
It wasn't that great though.


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 13, 2009)

*Kimi ni Todoke * chapter 1-5


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2009)

Fairy Tail ch 155


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 13, 2009)

fairy tale 155
GTO shonan 14 days ch 14


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 13, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 155
*Kimi ni Todoke* chapter 5-16


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2009)

Veritas ch 54


----------



## Gain (Oct 13, 2009)

Hanaotoko {Chapter 1}


----------



## Muah (Oct 13, 2009)

One piece and boy was it good.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 13, 2009)

K-ON! 41
Pandora Hearts 2-3
To Aru Kagaku no Choudenjibou 10-17
Bamboo Blade 68-80
Sora no Otoshimono 1-2
Fairy Tail 155
Gamaran 20
Toriko 68
Zettai Karen Children 190
Hayate the Combat Butler 105-106
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 356
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 28-30
Hajimete no Aku 23-24


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

_ The Breaker: Chapter 36
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 356
Veritas: Chapter 54
 Ojou-sama wa Oyome-sama: Chapter 7
_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 14, 2009)

akumetsu chapters 134 & 135.

freezing chapter 19.


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 14, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 11 and 12
_Freezing_ Chapter 19
_Alien Nine_ Chapter 4
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapters 79 and 80
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 155
_Kaikisen_ Chapter 6 (end)
_The End of the World_ (oneshot)
_Tokyo_ (oneshot)
_The Hour of the Mice_ Chapter 22
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 38
_Zetman_ Chapter 124
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 134 and 135
_Berserk_ Chapter 308
_Doujin Work_ Chapter 32
_Deep Love - Pao no Monogatari_ Chapter 11
_Gamaran_ Chapter 20
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 230-232
_Gintama_ Chapter 280
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 356
_Kagijin_ Chapter 13
_La Corda d'Oro_ Chapter 61
_Nodame Canatabile_ Chapter 136 (end)
_Ikigami_ Chapter 11
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 78
_The Breaker_ Chapter 36
_Wild Life_ Chapter 31
_Wolf Guy_ Chapter 19
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 190


----------



## KohZa (Oct 14, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 155_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 14, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 155
*The Breaker* Chapter 36


----------



## KohZa (Oct 14, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 7-30._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 14, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 138


----------



## DnK (Oct 14, 2009)

today......hmmmm well i guess no manga's today


----------



## KohZa (Oct 14, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 137-138._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 14, 2009)

Berserk 306-308


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 14, 2009)

*Today:*


_Mahou no Iroha_ (Ch.1)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.Ch.267)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 14, 2009)

*Red Eyes *chapter 1-10


----------



## valerian (Oct 14, 2009)

Slam Dunk 1 - 20
Hunter x Hunter 90 - 131


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 14, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 155.


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 14, 2009)

_ Kaichou wa Maid-sama!: Chapter 42
 Zippy Ziggy: Chapter 19
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapter 10_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 14, 2009)

Bamboo Blade 81
Pandora Hearts 5-6
Sora no Otoshimono 3-4
Mahou Sensei Negima 267
Detective Conan 494-495
Hayate the Combat Butler 107-110
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 31-40
Hajimete no Aku 25-34


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 15, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 14-23
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 81
_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 141
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ Chapter 15
_Vagabond_ Chapter 283
_Alive_ Chapter 67
_Zombie Loan_ Chapters 51 and 52


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 31-48._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.244)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.3-4)
_Onidere_ (Ch.73)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.12)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.16)


----------



## krome (Oct 15, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 160 - 185


----------



## KohZa (Oct 15, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 49-54
Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 267
_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 15, 2009)

Negima 267
Vinland Saga 22-26
Bleach 378


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2009)

Tsubasa chronicles 228


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 15, 2009)

naruto chapter 468.

bleach chapter 378.

ultimo chapter 9.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2009)

Naruto 468
Bleach 378
Bamboo Blade 82-83
Pandora Hearts 7-8
Sora no Otoshimono 5-12
Detective Conan 496-502
Hayate the Combat Butler 111-114
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 41-50


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 16, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 24-49
_Sidooh_ Chapter 42
_Yakitate!! Japan_ Chapter 224
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 267
_Witch Hunter_ Chapter 38
_Bamboo Blade_ Chaper 82
_Uwasa no  Midori-kun!_ Chapter 30
_Metro Survive_ Chapters 1-16 (end)
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 234
_Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann_ Chapter 16
_Veritas_ Chapter 55
_17_ (oneshot)
_Untitled_ (oneshot)
_Before Dawn_ (oneshot)
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ Chapter 16


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 16, 2009)

_Veritas: Chapter 55
Naruto: Chapter 468
Bleach: Chapter 378_


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 16, 2009)

_Bastard!! Volume 5-9
Naruto Chapter 468
Veritas Chapter 77_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 16, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 468 
Bleach Chapter 378_


----------



## Mori (Oct 16, 2009)

Naruto: 468
Bleach: 378
Ikki Tousen - 10


----------



## Aeon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 378
*Naruto* Chapter 468
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 61
*Detective Conan* Chapter 709


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 468
*Bleach* chapter 378


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 16, 2009)

Bleach chapter 378


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka and Boing_ (Ch.10)
_Bleach_ (Ch.378)
_Naruto_ (Ch.468)
_Otome Gokoro_ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 16, 2009)

naruto 468
bleach 378
bakuman 58
ane doki 15
negima 267


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 16, 2009)

Why is everyone suddenly reading Lone Wolf and Cub?


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 16, 2009)

bakuman 58


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

Bleach 378
Naruto 468


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 16, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn *chapter 262


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 16, 2009)

Vinland Saga 27-38
Naruto 468


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! ch 262


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 16, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 378


----------



## Skylit (Oct 16, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 1 - 12 [Volume 1 - 3]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 16, 2009)

black lagoon chapter 75.

bamboo blade chapter's 1-30.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2009)

Bakuman 58
Ane Doki 15
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 262
Psyren 91
Hajimete no Aku 35
Detective Conan 503-507
Hayate the Combat Butler 115
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 51-52


----------



## The Imp (Oct 17, 2009)

The Ravages of Time - Volumes 1-5


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 17, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 378
_Naruto_ Chapter 468
_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 50-77


----------



## Proxy (Oct 17, 2009)

JJBA: Steel Ball Run - 52 - 53


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 17, 2009)

Today:
Naruto 468
Bleach 378
Black Lagoon 75

Couple days ago but never added:
Kenichi 356
Fairy Tail 155
Sekirei 90


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 262 
Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 138-139_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 17, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 58
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 262


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 17, 2009)

_ Code:Breaker: Chapter 61
 Black Lagoon: Chapter 75
 Ane Doki!: Chapter 15_


----------



## migukuni (Oct 17, 2009)

the manga's i have been able to read through and some above my head
1. Katekyo Hitman Reborn!
2. OnePiece
3. Mahou Sensei Negima!
4. FairyTail
5. Bleach
6. Naruto
7. D.GrayMan
8. AirGear
9. Gintama
10. Psyren
Baccano
Claymore
to-LOVE-ru
Rave master
Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles
Rurouni Kenshin
YuYu Hakusho
Get Backers
Shaman King
Fushigi Yuugi
Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden
Zettai Boyfriend
Zettai Karen Children
Eyeshield21
Genshiken
Flame of Recca
Mx0
Law of Ueki 2
Zatch bell
Historys' Strongest Disciple Kenichi
Gantz
Full Metal Alchemist
Medaka box
beelzebub
xxxHOLIC
Mixim
Veritas
Fruits Basket
Pokemon
PeaceMaker
Vampire Knight
Junjou Romantica
Gundam Wing
Zero
Ultimo
The world god only knows
psycho buster
Needless
Zero-In
Ga-Rei
yankee-kun to megane-chan
kaichou-wa maid-sama
DBZ


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

Soul Eater 35-42 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 262


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 139


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.15)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.56-58)
_E.A.r.T.h_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.151-155)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.156)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.262)
_Love Zero_ (Ch.2)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.3-5)
_Psyren_ (Ch.91)
_Yuutai Nova_ (Ch.1-8)


----------



## Leraine (Oct 17, 2009)

Übel Blatt: 1-78 
Special A: 1-31


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Oct 17, 2009)

*Hadashi de Bara wo Fume * Ch. 20 - 29


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 17, 2009)

*Red Eyes* chapter 6-10


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Oct 17, 2009)

_Bakuman_ Ch 58
_Appare Jipangu!_ Ch 9-10


----------



## Skylit (Oct 17, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 13 - 49 [Volume 4 - 12]


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 17, 2009)

Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden  19-20


----------



## KohZa (Oct 17, 2009)

_Belzeebub Chapter 33_


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2009)

Blue dragon 1-5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 17, 2009)

Vinland Saga 37-50


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 17, 2009)

_ Beelzebub: Chapter 33
 Kimi ni Todoke: Chapter 19
 Ga-Rei: Chapter 45
 Dance in the Vampire Bund: Chapter 25
 Dengeki Daisy: Chapter 15
 Kanojo to Natsu to Boku: (one-shot)_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2009)

Ga-rei 45
Bamboo Blade 84
Pandora Hearts 9
Mixim11 67
The World God Only Knows 66
Detective Conan 508-522
Hayate the Combat Butler 116-117
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 53-54
Zettai Karen Children 191
Blazer Drive 18
Beelzebub 33
Akaboshi 19-21


----------



## krome (Oct 18, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 190 - 227


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 18, 2009)

_Coppelion_ Chapter 4
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 83
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ Chapter 25
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 61
_The Appearance of the Yellow Dragon_ Chapter 3
_Sidooh_ Chapter 43


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 18, 2009)

bamboo blade chapters 31-85.

blazer drive chapters 1-18.


----------



## Altron (Oct 18, 2009)

*Bleach Chapter - 378
Naruto Chapter - 468*


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 18, 2009)

akaboshi 21
tenjou tenge 128


----------



## Mori (Oct 18, 2009)

Tenjou Tenge - 128
Soul Eater - 66
Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 262


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 100-132_


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 18, 2009)

Akaboshi 19-21
Beelzebub 33


----------



## Ducky (Oct 18, 2009)

Ane Doki Chap 2.
Lmfao!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.7)
_Fate Kaleid Illya_ (Ch.9-11)
_Fate Kaleid Illya 2wei_ (extra chapter)
_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.17)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.279)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.22)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.5)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.13)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.17)
_Yuruism_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 18, 2009)

Vinland Saga 51-57
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure  45


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi ch.64


----------



## Zil (Oct 18, 2009)

_Bleach_: 378
_Naruto_: 468
_Yu Yu Hakusho_: 161-165


----------



## Ivyn (Oct 18, 2009)

The Breaker: 10-14


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2009)

_Veritas_ chapter 55


----------



## Skylit (Oct 18, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 50 - 63 [Volume 13 - 16 1/2]


----------



## krome (Oct 18, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 230


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 18, 2009)

beelzebub chapter 33.

doraemon chapters 1-30.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 18, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 133-141 
Veritas Chapter 55_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 18, 2009)

Bamboo Blade 85
Kekkaishi 279
Onidere 73-76
Detective Conan 523-527
Hayate the Combat Butler 118
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 55-68
Nurarihyon no Mago 78
Kimi no Iru Machi 64


----------



## Smoke (Oct 19, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 64


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 19, 2009)

_ Psycho Staff: Chapters 6-7 (Completed)_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 19, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 279
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 54
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 320


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

*Air Gear Chapter 143-171.*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.23)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.320)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.23-31)


----------



## Brian (Oct 19, 2009)

_Vagabond_ chapters 282-283
_Zippy Ziggy_ chapter 19
_The Legend of Maian_ chapter 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 19, 2009)

tenjo tenge chapter 128.

cage of eden chapters 1-18.

kuroshitsuji chapter 38.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 19, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 46-87


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 19, 2009)

*Tenjou Tenge* chapter 128
*Red Eyes* chapter 10-15
*Dragonball *chapter 54
*Initial D* chapter 548
*Kuroshitsuji* chapter 38


----------



## krome (Oct 19, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 232
_Kuroshitsuji_ 38


----------



## Skylit (Oct 19, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 64 - 78 [Volume 16 - 19]


----------



## KohZa (Oct 19, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 172-192._


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2009)

Tenjou tenge - ch128
Tsubas Chronicles - Epilogue


----------



## Zil (Oct 19, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 166-170


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 19, 2009)

Vagabond 282 - 283.
GTO - Shonan 14 Days, chapter 15.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 19, 2009)

Konjiki no Gash Bell 320
Hajimete no Aku 36
Detective Conan 528-529
Hayate the Combat Butler 119-120
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 69-70


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 20, 2009)

_Hikari no Machi_ Chapter 3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 20, 2009)

tegami bachi chapter 33.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 20, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 193-223_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 20, 2009)

_ Claymore: Chapters 2-50_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 156
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 01


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 156


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 20, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 140


----------



## S (Oct 20, 2009)

*Veritas* Chapter 50-54
*Tenjo Tenge* Chapter 129


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Oct 20, 2009)

So I was looking around and came across this very nice one shot called Himitsu no H-kun and found it adorable.
*CHAPTER LINK*
for those who are into the shoujo thing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol, Iguana Kick!@ the last page


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 20, 2009)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.245)
_Nyatto_ (Ch.2)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.26-28)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 20, 2009)

Fairy Tail 156


----------



## Gabe (Oct 20, 2009)

Dragon Ball chapter 54
Tenjou Tenge chapters 128 and 129(raw)
Airgear raws
Fairy Tail 156


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 20, 2009)

One Piece 557-559


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 20, 2009)

*Vagabond* chapter 282 - 283
*Hajime no Ippo* chapter  870


----------



## Skylit (Oct 20, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist 79 - 100 [Volume 20 - 24]


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

JJBA, chapter 4.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 20, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 156_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 20, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 101-113


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 20, 2009)

tenjo tenge chapter 129.

bloody monday season 2 chapter 1.


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 20, 2009)

re-reading bartender, chapter 1-5.


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 20, 2009)

Full House Kiss Ch 15 (i think)
The Breaker 37
Arisa (cant remember what ch)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 20, 2009)

Soul Eater 54-66
Bitter Virgin  11-32 
Battle angle Alita Chapter 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 20, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 10-11
Fairy Tail 157
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 357
Detective Conan 530-532
Hayate the Combat Butler 121-124
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 71-92


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 21, 2009)

_Claymore: Chapters 51-81_


----------



## Aeon (Oct 21, 2009)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 24


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Bleach 377-378


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.11)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.19)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenich_i (Ch.357)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.14)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.22)


----------



## Cibo (Oct 21, 2009)

Black Lagoon 76


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest ch 20-21


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 21, 2009)

Black Lagoon 74


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 21, 2009)

Air Gear 257


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Air gear 257
Veritas 55


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 21, 2009)

*Air Gear *chapter 257


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 21, 2009)

Blade of the Immortal 1-5
Fairy Tail 1-2


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Well a bunch of my favorites came out today:

Veritas
Air Gear
Breaker
Gamaran

I read those.


----------



## KohZa (Oct 21, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 223-257(finally caught up!) 
Veritas Chapter 55
_


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

Berserk _200-250_


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 21, 2009)

Gamaran chapter 21.
Holyland chapter 60.
The Breaker (latest chapter, forgot the exact chapter).


----------



## Gabe (Oct 21, 2009)

Air gear 257
Veritas 55


----------



## Proxy (Oct 21, 2009)

Monster: Ch. 1


----------



## Zil (Oct 21, 2009)

_Yu Yu Hakusho:_ 171-175 (end)


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Proxy said:


> Monster: Ch. 1



You win. 

Keep reading.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 21, 2009)

Detective Conan 533
Hayate the Combat Butler 125
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 93-124
Love Hina 35-47


----------



## Smoke (Oct 22, 2009)

zatch bell 1-60


----------



## Aeon (Oct 22, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 55
*The Breaker* Chapter 37
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 321


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 22, 2009)

_Claymore: Chapters 82-96_


----------



## Sci-Fi (Oct 22, 2009)

Sekirei 91 and Bamboo Blade 100


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 22, 2009)

baka and boing chapters 1-11.

black lagoon chapter 76.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 22, 2009)

Blade of the Immortal 6-11
Fairy Tail 3-5
Inuyasha 1-9


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

Air Gear 257


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 22, 2009)

*Today:*



_K-On_ (Vol.3 Ch.9-14)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.23)
_Konjiki no Gash Bell_ (Ch.321)
_Love Zero_ (Ch.3)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.36)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.184-191)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 22, 2009)

air gear chapter 257.

akumetsu chapters 136-140.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 22, 2009)

xxxxHolic ch 188
Bleach ch 379
One Piece 561
KHR! 263


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 22, 2009)

Bleach chapter 379
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 141


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 22, 2009)

*One Piece *chapter 561
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 263
*Bleach* chapter 379


----------



## KohZa (Oct 22, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 561_ 
Bleach Chapter 379
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 263_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 22, 2009)

_One Piece: Chapter 561
Bleach: Chapter 379_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 12
Toriko 69
One Piece 561
Bleach 379
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 263
Kagijin 14
Konjiki no Gash Bell 321
Detective Conan 534-537
Hayate the Combat Butler 126
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 125-127
Gamaran 21
Love Hina 48-49
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 60


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 23, 2009)

Air Gear 255-257


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 23, 2009)

_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 42
_[Switch]_ Chapter 19
_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 142
_Emerging_ Chapter 7
_Gekkoh_ Chapter 39
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 43
_E.D.D._ Chapter 5 
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 19
_Gintama_ Chapter 281


----------



## Aeon (Oct 23, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 379
*Bakuman* Chapter 59
*One Piece* Chapter 561
*Katekyou Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 263


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 23, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.379)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.24-26)
_FateKaleid liner Prism Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.5)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.263)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.18-21)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Vol.7; Ch.3)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.18)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.60)
_Yuutai Nova_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## Legend (Oct 23, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 379
One Piece Chapter 561


----------



## Brian (Oct 23, 2009)

_Bleach_ chapter 379
_Liar Game_ chapter 31
_Zetman_ chapter 1
_Uzumaki_ chapter 2


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 23, 2009)

bleach 379
op 560


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 23, 2009)

Bleach 379
One Piece 561
Inuyasha 10-30


----------



## krome (Oct 23, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 235
_Ane Doki_ 1


----------



## Zil (Oct 23, 2009)

_Gantz:_ 1-10


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 23, 2009)

_ Nyankoi!: Chapter 1
 Yankee-kun to Megane-chan : Chapter 60
 Medaka Box: Chapter 23
 Ane Doki!: Chapter 16
 Puzzle+: Chapter 7
 Dance in the Vampire Bund: Chapter 26
 The Breaker: Chapter 37
 Black Lagoon: Chapter 76
 Pink de Pink: Chapter 2
 Hana ni Arashi: Chapter 9.5 (Side-Story)
 Princess Lucia: Chapter 5
 Rappi Rangai: Chapter 27
 Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen: Chapter 13
 Eden no Ori: Chapter 18
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 357 _


----------



## KohZa (Oct 23, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 23 
Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas Chapter 141_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 23, 2009)

bleach chapter 379.

one piece chapter 561.

beelzebub chapter 34.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 23, 2009)

*Battle Angel Alita* 20-24
*Bakuman* 59
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 263


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2009)

Bakuman 59
Medaka Box 23
Ane Doki 16
Beelzebub 34
Kekkaishi 280
Detective Conan 538-539
Hayate the Combat Butler 127
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 128-129
Kimi no Iru Machi 65
Love Hina 50


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 24, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 78-82
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 17
_Sugiru 17 no Haru_ Chapter 6
_Lost+Brain_ Chapter 12
_Amatsuki_ Chapter 44
_Ikigami_ Chapter 12
_Black Lagoon_ Chapter 76
_Bloody Monday 2_ Chapter 1
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 33
_What a Wonderful World_ (oneshot)
_Katteni Kaizo_ Chapter 34
_Kurosagi_ Chapters 19 and 20
_7  Seeds_ Chapter 46
_Deadman Wonderland_ Chapter 25
_Monk!_ Chapter 10
_Barajou no Kiss_ Chapter 10
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapters 188 and 189
_Air Gear_ Chapter 257
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 136-140
_Rappi Rangai_ Chapter 27
_Kekkaishi_ Chapters 279 and 280
_Holyland_ Chapters 59 and 60
_Toriko_ Chapter 69
_Ah My Goddess!_ Chapter 251
_Baccano!_ Chapter 3
_BB Project_ Chapter 1
_Blazer Drive_ Chapter 18
_Cage of Eden_ Chapter 18
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 24
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ Chapter 26
_DOGS_ Chapter 45
_Dokuhime_ Chapter 3
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 156
_Kagijin_ Chapter 14
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 236-242
_Gamaran_ Chapter 21
_Hikari_ Chapter 1
_Hourou Musuko_ Chapter 78
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 357
_Kamisama Game_ Chapter 2
_Karneval_ Chapter 15
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 64
_Kiri_ Chapter 1
_Kuroshitsuji_ Chapter 38
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ Chapter 
_Mononoke_ Chapter 8
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 79
_Oguna - Opera Susanoh: Sword of the Devil_ Chapter 1
_Omamori Himari_ Chapter 36
_One Piece_ Chapter 561
_Princess Lucia_ Chapter 5
_Psycho Staff_ Chapters 6 and 7 (end)
_Puzzle+_ Chapter 7
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 263
_Sidooh_ Chapter 44
_The Breaker_ Chapter 37
_The Hour of the Mice_ Chapter 23
_Wild Life_ Chapter 32
_Worst_ Chapter 89
_Bakuman_ Chapter 59
_Bamboo Blade_ Chapter 84 and 85
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 23
_Black Lagoon_ Chapter 75
_Ga-Rei_ Chapter 45
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 191
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 16
_Macross Frontier_ Chapters 1-4
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapters 19-21
_Auto Focus_ Chapter 12
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 33
_Dolls_ Chapter 17
_Gantz_ Chapter 305
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 35
_Mayonaka no Ariadne_ Chapter 4
_My Girl_ Chapter 10
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 22
_Over Drive_ Chapter 25
_Psyren_ Chapter 91
_Sengoku Yoko_ Chapter 21
_Smash!_ Chapter 33
_Tenjou Tenge_ Chapter 128
_The World God Only Knows_ Chapter 66
_XS_ Chapter 30
_MiXiM 12_ Chapter 67


----------



## Junas (Oct 24, 2009)

*Psyren* 92
*Bleach* 379
*One Piece* 561
*Bakuman* 59
*KHR* 263


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 34._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.16)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.280)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.23)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.1-12)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 24, 2009)

Inuyasha 31-40
Dragonball 1-2
Veritas 51-55


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 24, 2009)

*Yesterday:*

_Bleach_ Chapters 378 & 379
_Naruto_ Chapter 468
_Bakuman _Chapters 58 & 59


----------



## Aeon (Oct 24, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 56
*Detective Conan* Chapter 710


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 24, 2009)

The Breaker 35-37


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 24, 2009)

akumetsu chapters 141 & 142.


----------



## krome (Oct 24, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 230 - 242
_Ane Doki_ 2


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 24, 2009)

Psyren chapter 92


----------



## KohZa (Oct 24, 2009)

_Sket Dance Chapter 1-15_


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 24, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 379
Akaboshi Chapters 2-6



Akaboshi is really really good so far


----------



## The Imp (Oct 24, 2009)

The Ravages of Time - Volumes 19-24


----------



## Mandy (Oct 24, 2009)

_Ane Doki!_ (Chapters 12 - 16)
_Naruto_ (Chapters 461 - 468)


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 24, 2009)

_Beelzebub: Chapter 34_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2009)

Pandora Hearts 13
Psyren 92
Zettai Karen Children 192
Detective Conan 540-541
Hayate the Combat Butler 128-129
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 130-150
Love Hina 51-53


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Oct 25, 2009)

Ane Doki! chap. 16  
Beelzebub chap. 34


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail 6-15
Inuyasha 41-51


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 25, 2009)

_Lone Wolf and Cub_ Chapters 83-142 (end)
_Kisu yori mo Hayaku_ Chapter 14
_Zettai Karen Children_ Chapter 182
_Billy Bat_ Chapter 20
_Deus Ex Machina_ Chapter 11
_Akumetsu_ Chapters 141 and 142
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 34
_Berserk_ Chapter 309
_Eden_ Chapter 116
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 65
_Psyren_ Chapter 92
_Skip Beat!_ Chapter 148
_Veritas_ Chapter 56
_Zero_ Chapter 69 (end)
_Metropolis_ (oneshot)
_Monster_ (oneshot)
_Nazo no Murasame-kun_ Chapters 1 and 2
_NieA 7_ Chapters 1-3
_Seizon - Life_ Chapters 1-23 (end)
_She Got Of the Bus at the Peninsula_ (oneshot)
_Soil_ Chapters 1-7


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 25, 2009)

medaka box 23


----------



## Gain (Oct 25, 2009)

Saint Seiya Episode G - 6 Pages


----------



## Smoke (Oct 25, 2009)

Zatch Bell 60-180


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

_Sket Dance Chapter 15-21._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2009)

*Today:*


_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.8)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.18)
_CherryxCherry_ (Ch.10)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.65)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.22-24)
_Psyren_ (Ch.92)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Oct 25, 2009)

reborn! 1-10 very cool


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 25, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 142


----------



## Aeon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 280
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 25
_*Bloody Monday Season 2*_ Chapter 02


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 25, 2009)

Nyankoi! 1 - 15


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 25, 2009)

Zetman 125


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 25, 2009)

Historie volume 1.


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 250


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 25, 2009)

faster than a kiss chapters 1-14.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 25, 2009)

Zetman 125


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 25, 2009)

Berserk 309
Zetman 125
Bloody Monday 1- still reading


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

_Sket Dance 22-25._


----------



## The Imp (Oct 25, 2009)

The Ravages of Time  Volume 25-32


----------



## Quincy James (Oct 25, 2009)

Akaboshi Chapters 6-12


----------



## krome (Oct 25, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 251 - 255


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 25, 2009)

_Nyan koi!: Chapters 2-15_


----------



## Totitos (Oct 25, 2009)

Kinnikuman Vol.24-Chapters 1,2

Scramble for the throne finally starts :swoon:


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 25, 2009)

_Soil_ Chapters 8-27
_Komatta Toki niwa Hoshi ni Kike!_ Chapters 1-31
_Zetman_ Chapter 125
_Bloody Monday 2_ Chapter 2
_Pandora Hearts_ Chapter 42
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ Chapters 1-66
_Sasameke Koto_ Chapters 1-22
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ Chapters 1-4
_Yugo_ Chapters 1-8
_Mushibugyo_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 62
_Gamble Fish_ Chapter 20
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 243
_Haruyuki Bus_ Chapter 6
_Houou Gakuen Misoragumi_ Chapter 6
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ Chapter 34
_Let's Lagoon_ Chapter 5
_Smash!_ Chapter 34
_Sora no Manimani_ Chapter 9
_Doraemon_ Chapters 1-56


----------



## KohZa (Oct 25, 2009)

_Doraemon Chapter 1-10._


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 25, 2009)

Seto no Hanayome 1-4
Pandora Hearts 14-15
Detective Conan 542-547
Hayate the Combat Butler 130-134
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 151-180
Love Hina 54-70
Good Ending 7
Code:Breaker 62
Buster Keel 11


----------



## Smoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Zatch bell 180-220


----------



## KohZa (Oct 26, 2009)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 871._


----------



## Nimakuzage (Oct 26, 2009)

Naruto: Chapter 468.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 26, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.1)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.20)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.221)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.54)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.15)


----------



## firefist (Oct 26, 2009)

Berserk volume 1&2


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

BB Project 1


----------



## agentgraves (Oct 26, 2009)

Lone Wolf & Cub volume 1
Jabberwocky chapter 3


----------



## Lucius (Oct 26, 2009)

started *Highschool of the Dead* and its f****** fantastic^^
thats how an outbreak should be


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 26, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 16-26


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 26, 2009)

Black Lagoon 74-75


----------



## TadloS (Oct 26, 2009)

_~Good Ending~ chapters 1-7_


----------



## Zil (Oct 26, 2009)

_Gantz_: 11-20


----------



## Dman (Oct 26, 2009)

Veritas

chapter 6

i like so far


----------



## Mandy (Oct 26, 2009)

_Elemental Gelade_ (Chapter 20 - 31)


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

*Berserk*  309
*Fairytail* 46-66


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 26, 2009)

bloody monday season 2 chapter 2.

doraemon chapters 54-56.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 26, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire II 23


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 26, 2009)

Rosario + Vampire II chapter 23
Kamen Teacher chapters 17 & 18


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 26, 2009)

Seto no Hanayome 5-6
Rosario+Vampire II 23
Defence Devil 25
Konjiki no Gash Bell 322
Detective Conan 548-550
Hayate the Combat Butler 135-136
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 181-203
Love Hina 71-73


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 27, 2009)

_Rosario+Vampire II: Chapter 23
Ibitsu: Chapter 1_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden _Chapters 19 - 21
_Present_ "One Shot Completed"


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 27, 2009)

_Golgo 13_ Chapters 1-16


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 157
*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 322


----------



## KohZa (Oct 27, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 157_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Oct 27, 2009)

fairy tail chapter 157.

rosario+vampire II chapter 23.

zatch bell chapter 322.


----------



## Darth (Oct 27, 2009)

Fairy tail 157
Zatch Bell 322
Claymore 10-14


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fairy tail 157
Rosario to vampire II 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hanjuku Joshi_ (Ch.18)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.24)
_Konjiki no Gashbell_ (Ch.322-323)
_Rosario+ Vampire II _(Ch.23)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Gabe (Oct 27, 2009)

Fairy Tail Chapter 157


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 27, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 157
*Initial D* chapter 550-551
*Rosario + Vampire II* chapter 23


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 27, 2009)

Fairy Tail 27-40


----------



## Mandy (Oct 27, 2009)

_7th Period is a Secret_ (Chapter 5) COMPLETED.


----------



## Pandaza (Oct 27, 2009)

negima 268
medaka box 24
fairy tale 157


----------



## Waveblade (Oct 27, 2009)

Medaka box 24

Reread Beelzebub.

Started and completed Blue Drop Tenshi no Bokura.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2009)

Kenichi: Chapter 358
GTO - 14 Days: Special #2
Vampire Knight: Chapter 55


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 27, 2009)

Seto no Hanayome 8-9
Medaka Box 24
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 358
Detective Conan 551-552
Hayate the Combat Butler 137
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 204-230
Love Hina 74-100
Gamaran 22
Fairy Tail 157


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 28, 2009)

_Ghost Hunt_ Chapter 50
_Medaka Box_ Chapter 24
_Kurogane no Linebarrels_ Chapter 35
_IS_ Chapter 37
_Gintama_ Chapter 282
_Good Ending_ Chapter 7
_Hajime no Ippo_ Chapter 871
_4:30 PM, Sunday//6:30, Afternoon, Sunday_ Part 1
_Soten no Komori_ (oneshot)
_SWWEEET_ Chapters 1-9
_Tactics_ Chapters 1-8
_The Music of Marie_ Chapters 1-8
_Try! Try! Try!_ (oneshot)
_Wasurene no Language_ (oneshot)
_Watashi no Cinderella_ Chapters 1-4 (end)
_Yandere Kanojo_ Chapters 1 and 2
_Yasei no Bara_ Chapters 1-4 (end)
_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter 89
_[switch]_ Chapter 20
_Smash!_ Chapter 35
_Sengoku Youko_ Chapter 22
_Parfait Tic_ Chapter 114
_Defense Devil_ Chapter 25
_Fairy Tail_ Chapter 157
_Gamaran_ Chapter 22
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 245 and 246
_Hajimete no Aku_ Chapter 38
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ Chapter 358
_Kamen Teacher_ Chapters 16 and 17
_Ouran Highschool Host Club_ Chapter 75
_Rosario to Vampire II_ Chapter 23
_Soil_ Chapters 28 and 29
_Tamago no Kimi_ Chapter 8
_The Hour of the Mice_ Chapter 24


----------



## Kiryuu (Oct 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail chapter 157
Vampire Knight 55
Rosario + Vampire II chapter 23
Hes dedicated to Roses 1 (my friend wanted to see what all the fuss was about)


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 28, 2009)

_Medaka Box: Chapter 24
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 358_


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Oct 28, 2009)

Gokusen - latest chapters - even though it's labeled as josei, it's basically a comedy/shounen and it's hilarious/entertaining, highly recommend.

Hajime no Ippo 871


----------



## Aeon (Oct 28, 2009)

*Konjiki no Gash!!* Chapter 323 (End)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 28, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 143.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2009)

*Today:*

_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.358)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.268)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.24)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.13-18)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Negima 268
Fairy Tail 41-50


----------



## Zil (Oct 28, 2009)

_Gantz_: 21-30


----------



## UltimateCasshern (Oct 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail 157
Saint Seiya Lost canvas 137-138


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail 157
Sekirei 91


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 28, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 871.


----------



## TadloS (Oct 28, 2009)

_Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 2: Turn of the Golden Witch chapters 1-3
Fairy Tail chapter 157_


----------



## krome (Oct 28, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 263

Made it, bitches!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 28, 2009)

*FairyTail* 84-97 
im trying to make 100 be4 12:00


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail 31-36
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 114-136


----------



## Gain (Oct 28, 2009)

Remote Volumes 1 - 4

Nastolgia, I remember reading this comic back in 7th grade


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 28, 2009)

Girls Bravo 1-4
Seto no Hanayome 10-11
Konjiki no Gash Bell 323
Detective Conan 553-561
Hayate the Combat Butler 138
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 231-246
Love Hina 101-108
Mahou Sensei Negima 268
School Rumble 1-5
Akaboshi 22


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 29, 2009)

_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 143
_Vampire Knight_ Chapter 55
_A Girls_ Chapter 9
_Karneval_ Chapter 16
_Sidooh_ Chapter 45
_The Music of Marie_ Chapters 9 and 10
_The Ravages of Time_ Chapter 295
_Wild Life_ Chapter 33
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ Chapter 5
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Chapter 29
_Umisho_ Chapter 62
_Air Gear_ Chapter 258
_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 22
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 247
_Hauyuki Bus_ Chapter 7
_Mirai Nikki_ Chapters 46 and 46.5
_xxxHOLIC_ Chapter 190
_Zombie Loan_ Chapter 53


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 258_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 29, 2009)

_Isuca: Chapters 1-4_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Coppileon_ (Ch.3)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.246)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 29, 2009)

*Vampire Knight* chapter 53
*Air Gear* chapter 258


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 29, 2009)

Air Gear 258
xxx Holic 190
Pokemon Special/Adventures 308
One Piece 562
Naruto469


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 29, 2009)

Bleach 380


----------



## ArtieBoy (Oct 29, 2009)

*Fairy Tail*: 101-106
*One Piece*: 562
*Naruto*: 469
*Vinland Saga*: 58

i cant wait for more updates


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 29, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 137-152
Bleach 380
One Piece 562
Vinland Saga 58


----------



## KohZa (Oct 29, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 562 
Naruto Chapter 469
Bleach Chapter 380_


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

Naruto 469.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 29, 2009)

Zatch Bell 270-305
One Piece 562
Naruto 469
Bleach  380
Air Gear 258
xxxholic 190


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2009)

One Piece 562
Naruto 469
Bleach 380
Girls Bravo 5-6
Seto no Hanayome 12-19
Detective Conan 562-564
Hayate the Combat Butler 139
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 247-248
Love Hina 109-123
School Rumble 6-8


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 30, 2009)

_Bleach_ Chapter 380
_Nousatsu Junkie_ Chapter 43 
_Ikigami_ Chapter 13
_Naruto_ Chapter 469
_Gantz_ Chapter 306
_Historie_ Chapter 57
_March Story_ Chapter 3
_Meteodo_ Chapter 1
_One Piece_ Chapter 562
_Toriko_ Chapter 70
_Umi no Misaki_ Chapter 56
_Vinland Saga_ Chapter 58


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 30, 2009)

_One Piece: Chapter 562
Naruto: Chapter 469
Bleach: Chapter 380_


----------



## KohZa (Oct 30, 2009)

_Toriko Chapter 1-2._


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 380
*Naruto* Chapter 469
*One Piece* Chapter 562


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 30, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 153-164
Naruto 469
Shaman King 1
Hitman Reborn 1-10


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 30, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 562 
*One Piece *chapter 562
*Bleach* chapter 380


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.380)
_Naruto_ (Ch.469)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.16)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.8)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.56)
_Veritas_ (Ch.55-56)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 30, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 144


----------



## Aeon (Oct 30, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 60
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 264


----------



## Soichiro (Oct 30, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *chapter 264


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! ch264
Veritas ch56


----------



## Skylit (Oct 30, 2009)

Vinland Saga 4 - 28 [Volume 2 - 4]


----------



## Marmite. (Oct 30, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 380
One Piece Ch. 562


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2009)

Battle Angel Alita - V1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2009)

Detective Conan 565-566
Hayate the Combat Butler 140
School Rumble 9-10
Nagasarete Airantou 1


----------



## halfhearted (Oct 31, 2009)

_Oniichan Control_ Chapter 3
_Ransetsuki_ Chapter 18
_Koi wa Misoji_ Chapters 4 and 5
_Kampfer_ Chapter 11
_Area no Kishi_ Chapter 44
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapter 249
_Miman Renai_ Chapter 8
_Juushin Enbu_ Chapter 14
_Kagijin_ Chapter 15
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ Chapter 264
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ Chapter 66
_Shut Hell_ Chapters 1-14


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 264 
Belzeebub Chapter 35_


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 31, 2009)

_ Mirai Nikki: Chapter 46
 Maken-Ki!: Chapter 18
 Ane Doki!: Chapter 17
 Beelzebub: Chapter 35
 Megalomania: Chapter 1
 Oniichan Control: Chapter 3
 Saikyou Seitokai Tsubakiyo: Chapters 2-3
  Umisho: Chapter 62
Onidere: Chapter 78
 Sekitou Elergy: Chapter 4
 Faster Than a Kiss: Chapters 12-15
 Koi wa Misoji wo Sugite kara: Chapters 4-5
 Sekirei: Chapter 91
 Nyankoi!: Chapter 16
 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou: Chapters 1-5_


----------



## Mandala Magic (Oct 31, 2009)

The last manga I read was the latest Naruto chapter. 469.


----------



## Aeon (Oct 31, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 281
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 63
*Detective Conan* Chapter 711
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 03


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 31, 2009)

Jojo's Bizarre Adventure 165-176
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 11-30


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.17)
_Chu Bra!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.264)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.281)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.2)
_Onii chan Control_ (Ch.3)
_Psyren_ (Ch.93)
_Shiroi Gekkou_ (Ch.3-7)


----------



## Cibo (Oct 31, 2009)

Beelzebub Ch 35


----------



## krome (Oct 31, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 264


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Bleach 380
Air Gear 258
Vinland Saga 20


----------



## Skylit (Oct 31, 2009)

Vinland Saga 29 - 58 [Volume 5 - 8]


----------



## Blade (Oct 31, 2009)

Drifters 7


----------



## KohZa (Oct 31, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 31-40._


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Koi Suru Boukun_ Chapters 1 - 5
_Naruto_ Chapter 469
_Bleach_ Chapter 380
_Bakuman_ Chapter 60
_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 15 - 17
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 22
_666 Satan _Chapter 60
_Detective Conan _Chapter 20
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 56
_Koi Kaze_ Chapter 5
_Pure Shadow_ "One Shot Completed"
_Solanin_ Chapter 23
_One Piece _Chapter 458
_Vagabond_ Chapter 106


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2009)

Juushin Enbu 14
World Embryo 46-48
Nagasarete Airantou 2-	3
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 7
Girls Bravo 7-8
Pandora Hearts 16-17
Toriko 70
Kashikoi Inu Rilienthal 1
Beelzebub 35
Ane Doki 17
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 264
Bakuman 60
Psyren 93
Nurarihyon no Mago 80
Kagijin 15
D. Gray-man 188
Claymore 97
Kekkaishi 281
Onidere 78
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 249-250
Detective Conan 567-570
Hayate the Combat Butler 141-142
Mahou no Iroha 1-2
Gamaran 23
Kimi no Iru Machi 66
Code:Breaker 63
School Rumble 11-12


----------



## KohZa (Nov 1, 2009)

_D.gray-man Chapter 188._


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 1, 2009)

_Maken-Ki_ Chapter 18
_Megalomania_ Chapter 5
_Painting_ Chapter 1
_Bloody Monday 2_ Chapter 3
_Koi wa Misoji wo Sujite Kara_ Chapter 6 (end)
_Kekkaishi_ Chapter 281
_Ane-Doki_ Chapter 17
_Beezlebub_ Chapter 35
_Code Breaker_ Chapter 63
_Doraemon_ Chapter 57
_Hoop Men_ Chapter 15
_Liar Game_ Chapters 86 and 87
_Psyren_ Chapter 93


----------



## krome (Nov 1, 2009)

_Ane Doki _ 3 - 17


----------



## wewerethere1 (Nov 1, 2009)

One Piece. I await every week and read the previous mangas. It's never going to get boring for me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 31-60


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 1, 2009)

Claymore - 97
Maken-ki! -18
Freezing - 20


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 1, 2009)

_ Claymore Chapter 97 
Bloody Monday 2 Chapter 3
 Freezing Chapter 20
 Mother Keeper Chapter 6
 Hoozuki no Shima Chapter 1
 Painting Warriors Chapter 1_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 1, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter Yuzuriha Gaiden_


----------



## Blade (Nov 1, 2009)

D. Gray-man 188


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.6-7)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.188)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.26)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.11)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.5)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.13-15)
_Otome no Iroha_ (Ch.5)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Brian (Nov 1, 2009)

_Gantz_ Chapter 306
_Zippy Ziggy_ Chapter 20


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Nov 1, 2009)

Crimson Hero (chapter 49)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 1, 2009)

_Athletic Error_ One Shot "Completed"
_Evening Rain Feeling_ One Shot "Completed"
_Kyoushi to Seito to_ Chapters 1 - 4
_Solanin_ Chapters 24 - 28 "Completed"
_Detective Conan_ Chapters 21 - 23
_Ojousama wa H ga Osuki_ Chapters 1 & 2
_Koi Kaze_ Chapters 6 - 8
_666 Satan_ Chapter 61
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 57 & 58
_One Piece _Chapter 459
_Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan_ Chapters 1 - 8 "Completed"


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 1, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 4-5
Girls Bravo 9-10
Shin Prince of Tennis 17-18
Detective Conan 571-573
Hayate the Combat Butler 143-144
School Rumble 13-14


----------



## valerian (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragon Ball 1 - 24


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 2, 2009)

_Sugiru 17 no Haru_ Chapters 7 and 8
_Adekan_ Chapter 2
_Kamper_ Chapter 12
_Nana to Kaoru_ Chapter 23
_Yamato Nadeshiko Shichihenge_ Chapter 96
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ Chapter 80
_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ Chapter 7
_Claymore_ Chapter 97
_Crimson Hero_ Chapter 49
_D.Gray-man_ Chapter 188
_Drifters_ Chapter 7
_Gamaran_ Chapter 23
_The Breaker_ Chapters 38 and 39
_Teppen!_ Chapter 7
_Yasashii Watashi_ Chapter 4
_Yomeiro Choice_ Chapter 19
_Emerging_ Chapters 8-10
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ Chapters 17 and 18
_Kurosagi_ Chapter 21
_Painting_ Chapter 2
_Chinsatsu's Voice_ Chapter 20
_E.D.D._ Chapter 6
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ Chapters 250 and 251
_Kiss x Sis_ Chapter 30
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa_ Chapter 35
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ Chapter 268
_Meteodo_ Chapter 2
_My Girl_ Chapter 11
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Chapter 39
_Persona 4_ Chapter 6
_Houkago no Oujisama_ Chapter 5
_Yugo_ Chapter 9


----------



## KohZa (Nov 2, 2009)

_*Akaboshi-Ibun Suikoden *Chapter 1-6._


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 2, 2009)

Fairy Tail 157


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 2, 2009)

Veritas 56
Fairy Tail 53-85


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 2, 2009)

_ The Breaker Chapters 38-39
 Nyankoi! Chapter 17
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 43_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 2, 2009)

The Breaker 38-39
Papillion 15
Hes Dedicated to Roses 31
Boarding House of hunks 30
Kiken na Honey 1
Sekirei 86-91
Cherries Fight 2
Happy Ending 5
Pink no Idenshi 4-5
Rosario+Vampire ll 24


----------



## Cibo (Nov 2, 2009)

Young bride story: ch 7
Claymore : ch 97
Until Death Do Us Part: Special


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2009)

Claymore 97


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2009)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest cha 22-23


----------



## Aeon (Nov 2, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 57
*The Breaker* Chapters 38-39


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 2, 2009)

The newest Naruto, whichever chapter number that is.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.224)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.46)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.17-18)


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 2, 2009)

_Junsui Adolescence_ Chapters 1 & 2
_Koi Suru Boukun_ Chapter 6
_Subarashii Sekai_ Chapter 1
_Ojousama wa H ga Osuki_ Chapter 3
_Koi Kaze_ Chapter 9
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 59 & 60
_Azure Dream_ One Shot "Completed"


----------



## The Imp (Nov 2, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 92-150


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 2, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 251
Detective Conan 574-584


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 3, 2009)

_Happy!_ Chapters 97-103


----------



## KohZa (Nov 3, 2009)

_*Medaka Box *Chapter 24-25_.


----------



## valerian (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragon Ball 24 - 58


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 3, 2009)

Fairy Tail 87-105


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 3, 2009)

Hes Dedicated to Roses 33
Medakas Box 25
Boarding House of HUNKS 31
Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu 29


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 3, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 25_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.257-258)
_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.156-157)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.359)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.30)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.25)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.21-22 & Special 2)
_Nuku Nuku Toshoiin_ (One shot)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.17)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.89-91)
_Toriko no Onna no Ko_ (One shot)
_Tsukihime_ (Ch.58)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.19)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 3, 2009)

*Shaman King : Flowers * chapter 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 3, 2009)

Claymore 96


----------



## Legend (Nov 3, 2009)

Shaman King: Flowers Chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2009)

*Sekirei special chapter*
*Fairy Tail 158*


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Dragon Ball 1-3


----------



## Mish (Nov 3, 2009)

Kanon chapter 1


----------



## krome (Nov 3, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 1 - 3 
_D. Gray Man_ 10


----------



## valerian (Nov 3, 2009)

Hokuto No Ken 1 - 15


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 3, 2009)

Fairy Tail 158


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 3, 2009)

_666 Satan_ Chapters 62 - 76 "Completed"
_Detective Conan_ Chapters 24 - 30
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapter 62
_Junsui Adolescence_ Chapters 3 & 4
_Koi Kaze_ Chapters 10 - 14
_Koukou Debut _Chapters 1 - 4
_Ojousama wa H ga Osuki _Chapter 4
_Kyoushi to Seito to_ Chapter 5
_Subarashii Sekai_ Chapter 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 6-7
Girls Bravo 11-13
Pandora Hearts 18
Medaka Box 25
Kagijin 16
Rosario+Vampire II 24
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 252
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 359
Zettai Karen Children 193
The World God Only Knows 67
Takkoku 3-7
Detective Conan 585-587
Hayate the Combat Butler 145-148
Fairy Tail 158
School Rumble 15-16


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 158, Extra


----------



## halfhearted (Nov 4, 2009)

_Sougiya Riddle_ Chapter 1


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 4, 2009)

*Fullmetal Alchemist* 28-37
*Fairy Tail* 158
*Let's Lagoon* 1-2


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 4, 2009)

Wolf Guy 1-22
Fairy Tail 158 + Extra
Hes Dedicated to Roses 34
Boarding House of Hunks 32
Love @ First Sight 3
Constellations in My Palm 1-5
Thirsty for Love 1-6
Venus Kiss 1-3
Do You want to Try 1-15


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 4, 2009)

_Rosario+Vampire II Chapter 24_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.59-60)
_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.6-7)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.21)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.51)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.12)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.38)
_Rosario+ Vampire II _(Ch.24)
_Sundome_ (Ch.9-18)
_Upotte_ (Ch.2)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail 158


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail extra chapter
Veritas ch57


----------



## Yak (Nov 4, 2009)

Dorohedoro chapter 8
Fairy Tail 158 + Extra
Kongou Banchou 97 (RAW)


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail -- extra chapter
Kimi ni Todoke -- 15-19


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 4, 2009)

Fairy Tail 106-158


----------



## Legend (Nov 4, 2009)

FullMetal Alchemist Chapters: 57-100

Dragon Ball Chapter: 58


----------



## KohZa (Nov 4, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 158+__  Extra Chapter_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 4, 2009)

Nagasarete Airantou 8-9
Girls Bravo 14-15
Toriko 71
Nurarihyon no Mago 81
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 253-254
Detective Conan 588-589
Hayate the Combat Butler 149
School Rumble 17-18


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 5, 2009)

_Bus Hashiru._ Chapters 1 - 7 "Completed"
_Nanairo Sekai_ Chapters 1 - 4 "Completed"
_Hotel_ One Shot "Completed"
_Kyoushi to Seito to_ Chapters 5 - 8 "Completed"
_Ojousama wa H ga Osuki_ Chapters 5 - 8
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 5 - 12
_Koi Kaze_ Chapters 15 - 21


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 5, 2009)

Hes Dedicated to Roses 35
Boarding House of Hunks 33
Koisuru Boukun 1-7


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 5, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 158 + Extra
_


----------



## Mister B (Nov 5, 2009)

Numerous Bleach chapters, looking for images to edit


----------



## Zaru (Nov 5, 2009)

Toriko 71
Dragonball 58


----------



## Sen (Nov 5, 2009)

One Piece - Chapter 1 

Hopefully will actually have time to get into it


----------



## Aeon (Nov 5, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 58
*Detective Conan* Chapter 712


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 5, 2009)

Veritas 57
D.Gray-Man 92-125


----------



## Catags (Nov 5, 2009)

Beast of the East. 
The art is lovely, and the story kicks ass.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 56-57._


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 5, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 158 ,extra
*Air Gear* chapter 260
*Rosario+Vampire II* chapter 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 5, 2009)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.158+special)
_Five_ (Ch.7-26)
_Freezing_ (Ch.20)
_Harem Lodge_ (Ch.3-7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.247)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.10)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.18)
_Sekirei Special Tokubetsu-hen_


----------



## Blade (Nov 5, 2009)

Fairy Tail chapter 158 ,extra
Air Gear chapter 259


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 5, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 145


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2009)

Bleach 381
One Piece 563
Naruto 470


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2009)

Bleach 381
One Piece 563
Naruto 470
KHR! 265
Air Gear 260


----------



## valerian (Nov 5, 2009)

Hokuto no Ken 15 - 21
Naruto 470
One Piece 563


----------



## KohZa (Nov 5, 2009)

_*One Piece* Chapter 563
*Naruto* Chapter 470 
*Bleach *Chapter 381 
*Air Gear *Chapter 259__
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* Chapter 265_


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 5, 2009)

Veritas: Chapters 6-10
Bleach: Chapter 381
D Gray Man: Chapter 188


D Gray Man is turning really pretty


----------



## krome (Nov 5, 2009)

_DOGS_ 1
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 265


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 5, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 563


----------



## The Imp (Nov 5, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 184-124
One Piece Chapter 563
Naruto Chapter 470
Bleach Chapter 381


----------



## Zil (Nov 5, 2009)

_Gantz_: 31-40


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Nov 5, 2009)

Bleach 381
One Piece 563
Naruto 470
Hayate the Combat Butler 247


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Naruto 470
One Piece 563
Bleach 381
xxxHolic 191


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 6, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 470
_Bleach_ Chapter 381
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 13 - 16
_Koi Kaze_ Chapters 22 - 28
_Ojousama wa H ga Osuki_ Chapters 9 - 12 "Completed"
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 63


----------



## Lindsay (Nov 6, 2009)

Naruto 470
Bleach 381
Ane Doki 18
Veritas 55-57
Rosario+Vampire II 24
GE - Good Ending 6-7


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2009)

Bamboo Blade 86
Pandora Hearts 19-20
Naruto 470
Bleach 381
One Piece 563
Ane Doki 18
Beelzebub 36
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 265
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 255
Detective Conan 590-591
School Rumble 19-20


----------



## Smoke (Nov 6, 2009)

Xxxholic Chapter 191
 	Beelzebub Chapter 36
 	Ane Doki Chapter 18
 	Bleach Chapter 381
 	One Piece Chapter 563
 	Naruto Chapter 470
 	Air Gear Chapter 259


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 6, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 36
Ane Doki Chapter 18
Naruto Chapter 470
_


----------



## Gnome (Nov 6, 2009)

D Grayman 176-180


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 6, 2009)

Anidoki 18
Naruto 470
Bleach 381
One Piece 563
Honey Hunt 21
Billion Princess 13
Boarding House of Hunks 34
Hes Dedicated to Roses 36


----------



## Aeon (Nov 6, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 381
*Naruto* Chapter 470
*Bakuman* Chapter 61
*One Piece* Chapter 563
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 265


----------



## KohZa (Nov 6, 2009)

_*Belzeebub* Chapter 36 
*Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas* Chapter 145_


----------



## sk3tos (Nov 6, 2009)

One Piece - Chapter 563
Naruto - Chapter 470
Bleach - Chapter 381
Bakuman - Chapter 61
Beelzebub - Chapter 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.259)
_Ane-Comi_ (Ch.2)
_Ane Doki_ (Ch.18)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.61)
_Bleach_ (Ch.381)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.159)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.265)
_Kedamono Damono_ (Ch.9-11)
_Naruto_ (Ch.470)
_Psyren_ (Ch.94)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.20)
_Veritas_ (Ch.57)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.192-193)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 6, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 470
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn *chapter 265
*One Piece *chapter 563
*Bleach* chapter 381


----------



## krome (Nov 6, 2009)

_DOGS - Bullets and Carnage_ 1 - 13


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2009)

xxxHolic ch 191


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 6, 2009)

D.Gray-Man 126-155
One Piece 563
Bleach 381
Naruto 470


----------



## Blade (Nov 6, 2009)

Bleach 381
Psyren 94


----------



## TadloS (Nov 6, 2009)

_Onani Master Kurosawa chapters 1-31 Doujin (completed) Highly recommend to read this. Don't let title to bother you. It's really awesome doujin.
Ane Doki! chapter 18
Beelzebub chapter 36
Bleach chapter 381
Fairy Tail chapter 158
Naruto chapter 470
Rosario+Vampire II chapter 24
Bakuman chapter 60 & 61
Claymore chapter 97
Drifters chapter 6 & 7
Psyren chapter 94
Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 2: Turn of the Golden Witch chapter 4

_


----------



## KobotoFangirl13 (Nov 6, 2009)

Chibi Vampire vol: 5
The Gentlemen's Alliance Cross vol: 2
Wolf's Rain vol: 1
Otomen vol: 1
Full Moon vol: 1
Her Majesty's dog vol: 5
InuYasha vol: 3
Me and My Brothers vol: 2


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 6, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 381


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 6, 2009)

Veritas: chapters 10-21
Naruto: chapter 470
D Gray Man: chapter 180
Bleach: chapter 381
DOGS -- Bullets and Carnage: chapter 46


----------



## The Imp (Nov 6, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 224 - 269


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2009)

Bakuman 61
Psyren 94
Detective Conan 592-604
Hayate the Combat Butler 150


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 7, 2009)

Blllion Princess 13
Love @ First Sight 4
Saver 26
The One 62
Sonan Jyanaiyo 18
Psyren 94
Akuma to Love Song 23
Boarding House of Hunks 35


----------



## Gnome (Nov 7, 2009)

D Grayman 180-188


----------



## KohZa (Nov 7, 2009)

_*Mahou Sensei Negima *Chapter 268_


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2009)

_ Itoshi no Kana: Chapter  14
 Haru to Natsu: Chapter 1
Sekitou Elergy: Chapter 5
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka: Chapter 12
 Hekikai no AiON: Chapter 3
 Onidere: Chapter 78
Bleach: Chapter 381
 Kitsune no Yomeiri: Chapter 3
 Ane Komi: Chapter 2
 Zetsuen no Tempest: Chapter 2
Hoozuki no Shima: Chapters 2-4
 Kono Koi wo Wasurenai: Chapters 2-3
 Sukimasuki: Chapter 1
One Piece: Chapter 563
 Cherries Fight: Chapters 1-2
Painting Warriors: Chapters 2-3
 Koi wa Misoji wo Sugite kara: Chapter 6 (END)
 Koi wo Suru no ga Shigoto desu: Chapter 3
 Zippy Ziggy: Chapters 20-21
Megalomania: Chapters 2-5_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 7, 2009)

Bleach chapter 381
Saint Seiya LC Gaiden one


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Saint Seiya lost canvas 145


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 7, 2009)

D.Gray-Man 156-188
Soul Eater 0-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 7, 2009)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.10)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.11-28)
_Earth_ (Ch.2-6)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.223)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.5)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.39)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.13)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.8)
_Upotte_ (Ch.3-4)


----------



## krome (Nov 7, 2009)

_DOGS - Bullets and Carnage_ 16


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 265
Tenjo Tenge 127


----------



## Kairi (Nov 7, 2009)

_Beelzebub_ chapter 35-36
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ chapter 264-269
_Liar Game_ chapter 16 - (still reading)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2009)

D. Gray-man 1-34


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Soul Eater 48-52


----------



## TadloS (Nov 7, 2009)

_Pandora Hearts chapter 33 & 34_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 7, 2009)

_*Liar Game* Chapter 1-3_


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 7, 2009)

Worst  6-8
Kimi ni Todoke 20-21


----------



## Blade (Nov 7, 2009)

Medaka box 24


----------



## C. Hook (Nov 7, 2009)

Vagabond: Chapters 30-32

The going is slow, I'm afraid.  I was too busy watching Beast Wars: The Agenda.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 7, 2009)

_Bakuman_ Chapter 61
_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 18
_Koi Kaze_ Chapters 29 - 35 "Completed"
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 17 - 24
_Ghost in the Shell_ Chapters 7 - 11 "Completed"


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 7, 2009)

_  Code:Breaker: Chapter 64
Change 123: Chapter 47
Onidere: Chapter 79
 Maken-ki: Chapter 19
 Nyankoi!: Chapter 18
 Sora no Otoshimono: Chapter 13_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 8, 2009)

Code Breaker 64
Change 123 47
a few yaois (none of which i can remember the name)
Kampher 13
Hes Dedicated to Roses 37
Kimi No Iru Machi 67
Koishi Tagari no Blue 4
Bokura Ga Ita 49-54


----------



## The Imp (Nov 8, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 270-301
Negima - recent chapter


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2009)

Sora no Otoshimono 13
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 256
Zettai Karen Children 194
Kekkaishi 282
Onidere 79
Mixim11 68-70
Detective Conan 605-612
Mahou Sensei Negima! 269
School Rumble 21-22


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2009)

Veritas 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.47)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.13)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.282)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.66-67)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.19)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.269)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.18)
_Pastel_ (Ch.112)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.194)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 8, 2009)

Negima 269
Soul Eater 4-15


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 8, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC 146


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 8, 2009)

Vagabond 210-240


----------



## Brian (Nov 8, 2009)

_The Bride of the Water God_ Chapter 1
_Zippy Ziggy_ Chapter 21
_H2O_ Chapter 1


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 8, 2009)

_Elemental Gelade: Chapter 60
 Hekikai no AiON: Chapter 4
 Bloody Monday 2: Chapter 4
 Chaosic Rune: Chapters 38-39_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 8, 2009)

Erementar Gerad/Elemental Gelade 60
Nagasarete Airantou 10-11
Kagijin 17
Karakuridouji Ultimo 11
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 257-258
Hajimete no Aku 37-38
Detective Conan 613-614
Hayate the Combat Butler 151-152
Kimi no Iru Machi 67
Code:Breaker 64
School Rumble 23-26


----------



## The Imp (Nov 9, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 301-355


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 9, 2009)

Fairy Tail 60-63


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 9, 2009)

Bamboo Blade 101


----------



## KohZa (Nov 9, 2009)

_*Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas* Chapter 146_


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 64
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 04


----------



## Hodor (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, I cant believe it was over a year ago that I created this thread o.o.

Read OP uh.. like 560-563 I believe, a few chapters, and the latest Naruto chapter today.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 9, 2009)

Shugo Chara 46
Do you want to try 1-15
Hes Dedicated to Roses 38
Silver 1-5
Askua Hybrid 1-9
Girl Fight 1-9
Skipbeat 148
Boarding House of Hunks 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_100 Ways of an exorcist_ (Ch.20)
_Asuka Hybrid_ (Ch.9)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.29)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.19)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.58-64)
_Freezing_ (Ch.21-22)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.78-83)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.33-34)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.26)
_Momonchi_ (Ch.2-3)
_Seigi Kenkyuukai Serenade_ (Ch.2-4)
_Yuutai Nova_ (Ch.12-13)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2009)

Soul Eater 16-27


----------



## Legend (Nov 9, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 101


----------



## Gabe (Nov 9, 2009)

FMA 101
Fairy Tail 159


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 9, 2009)

_Koukou Debut _Chapters 25 - 28
_Detective Conan_ Chapters 30 - 39
_Katakoi Hime_ One Shot "Completed"


----------



## Quincy James (Nov 9, 2009)

Veritas: Chapters 23-27


----------



## narutokungames (Nov 9, 2009)

FairyTail 84-100


----------



## The Imp (Nov 9, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 351-398


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 9, 2009)

Girls Bravo 18
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 360
Detective Conan 615-624
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 259
Hayate the Combat Butler 153
Fairy Tail 159
School Rumble 27-29


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2009)

_*Fairy Tail* Chapter 159_


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 10, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 360
 Freezing Chapters 21-22
 Fairy Tail Chapter 159
 Eden no Ori Chapter 19_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 10, 2009)

*FMA*: 74-77
*Fairy Tail* 159


----------



## Aeon (Nov 10, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 159
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 101


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 10, 2009)

The Breaker 40
Hes Dedicated to Roses 38
La Corda D'oro 27 & 29
Love @ First Sight Season @ ch 4
Fairy Tail 159
Some Yaois (idk their names)
Boy of the Female Wolf 1-6
Natsume Yuujinchou 19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.159)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.84-101)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.157)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.360)
_Onidere_ (Ch.74-79)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 10, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 159
*Hajime No Ippo* chapter 873
*Initial D *chapter 554-555
F*ullmetal Alchemist* chapter 101


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairy Tail 159
FMA 101
Air Gear 260
D.Gray-Man 35-174(yeah I really read so fast)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2009)

Chrono Crusade chapter 1-33


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 10, 2009)

_Veritas Ch. 58_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 10, 2009)

Fairy Tail 159
Soul Eater 27-33


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 58 
Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 101 
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 873_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 10, 2009)

*Today:*

_Doushitemo Furetakunai_ Chapters 1 - 9 "Completed"
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 29 - 32


----------



## KohZa (Nov 10, 2009)

*Air Gear Chapter 260*


----------



## The Imp (Nov 10, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo 398-426


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 10, 2009)

hunter x hunter vol 1-4 due it returning on Jan 4th

latest ippo, airgear, fairy tail, kenichi and kekkaishi.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 10, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 101
Detective Conan 626-627


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 11, 2009)

_ Mother Keeper Chapter 7
 Nyankoi! Chapter 19
 The Breaker Chapter 40_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 11, 2009)

The Summit Manhwa 1-22  (best thing I read all week)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 40


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 11, 2009)

Soul Eater 34-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 11, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.260)
_Bousou Shojo_ (Ch.2)
_Frogman_ (Ch.8)
_Soul Eater _(Ch.67)
_Sundome_ (Ch.29-38)
_Usagi Drops_ (Ch.19-24)
_Yuria Shiki 100_ (Ch.53)


----------



## Blade (Nov 11, 2009)

Air Gear  260
Gto shonan 14 days 16


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 11, 2009)

*Air Gear* chapter 260


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 11, 2009)

Veritas 58
D. Gray-Man 175-188


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 11, 2009)

Uncivilized Planet v1-2


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 11, 2009)

Vinland Saga 1-22


----------



## KohZa (Nov 11, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 147_


----------



## HInch (Nov 11, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 40.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 11, 2009)

Chrono Crusade chapter 34-57


----------



## krome (Nov 11, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 16


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 11, 2009)

*FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST:* 89-101
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I CAUGHT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*Gantz:* 307
*Soul Eater:* 67


----------



## Legend (Nov 11, 2009)

SoulEater Chapter 67


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 11, 2009)

Soul Eater 67
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 260-261
Hajimete no Aku 39
The World God Only Knows 68
Detective Conan 627-628
Hayate the Combat Butler 154-156
School Rumble 30-31


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Gantz: 307


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2009)

_ Kampfer Chapter 14_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 12, 2009)

Boarding House of Hunks38-39
Hes Dedicated to Roses 39
Boy of the Female Wolf 7
Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi 46-47
Crimson Hero 50
Youth Gone Wild V 9 Ch 2
Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki  22-24


----------



## KohZa (Nov 12, 2009)

*The World God Only Knows Chapter 1-15*


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2009)

Vinland Saga 22-42


----------



## Aeon (Nov 12, 2009)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 67


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.7)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.12)
_Bra Girl_ (Ch.1)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.22)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.17-25)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.248)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.14)
_My Lovely Ghost Kana_ (Ch.13-14)
_NG Boys x Paradise_ (Ch.6)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.19)
_Yuutai Nova_ (Ch.14-19)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 12, 2009)

*Soul Eater *chapter 67


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 12, 2009)

Vinland Saga 23-58


----------



## Blade (Nov 12, 2009)

Bleach 382


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 67
Naruto 471
Bleach 382


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 41-67
Burning Hell 1
Zero: Circle of Flow 1-2


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2009)

Naruto - 471
Bleach - 382


----------



## KohZa (Nov 12, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 471 
Bleach Chapter 382_


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 12, 2009)

Black and White c1-3
Baoh v1


----------



## Legend (Nov 12, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 471 
Bleach Chapter 382
Dragonball Chapters 59-64


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 12, 2009)

_ Beelzebub Chapter 37
Ane Doki! Chapter 19
 Medaka Box Chapter 26
Naruto Chapter 471
Bleach Chapter 382_


----------



## Gabe (Nov 12, 2009)

Naruto 471
Bleach 382


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2009)

Naruto 471
Bleach 382
Beelzebub 37
Medaka Box 26
K-On 42
Detective Conan 629-630
Hayate the Combat Butler 157


----------



## KohZa (Nov 13, 2009)

_Medaka Box chapter 26_ 
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 266_


----------



## Aeon (Nov 13, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 382
*Naruto* Chapter 471
*Soul Eater* Chapter 67
_*Dragon Ball*_ Chapters 59-64
*Detective Conan* Chapter 713
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 266


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 13, 2009)

Love @ First Sight Season 2 Ch 5
AniDoki 19
Watashi Ni XX Shinasai 4
Medakas Box 26
Stardusk Wink 5
Naruto 471
Bleach 382
Crimson Hero 30-50
Boy of the Female Wolf 8
Boarding House of Hunks 40
Need a Girl 4
Kono Koi Wo Waserenai 2-4


----------



## Glenn (Nov 13, 2009)

Shugo Chara latest chapter. No. 51 I think it was.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2009)

Tsubasa Resevoir Chronicles, about 3-10 I think   (Super behind :<)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 13, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 471
*Bleach* chapter 382
*Dragonball *chapter 64
*Beelzebub* chapter 37
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 266


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 13, 2009)

Veritas 58
Full Metal Alchemist 1-5
Naruto 471
Bleach 382


----------



## Gabe (Nov 13, 2009)

Bakuman 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.19)
_Bleach_ (Ch.382)
_Dou Danjo_ (Ch.3)
_Freezing_ (Ch.23)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.26-33)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.27)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.26)
_Naruto_ (Ch.471)
_Sundome_ (Ch.39-48)


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Psyren 95
Veritas 58


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2009)

_Vagabond_ Chapter 285
_The Bride of the Water God_ Chapter 2
_Gantz_ Chapter 307
_Veritas_ Chapter 58
_Naruto_ Chapter 471
_Bleach_ Chapter 382


----------



## fiercefire (Nov 13, 2009)

Bleach 382
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 266
HunterXHunter 1-20


----------



## Blade (Nov 13, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 266
Air Gear 260


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 13, 2009)

Bastard!! 0-17


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 13, 2009)

Eden v1-2
Freesia v1


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 13, 2009)

Beelzebub 37
Psyren 96


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 13, 2009)

xxx Holic ch192
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! ch 266


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 13, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 80-82  	
Naruto chap. 471 	
Bleach chap. 382


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Nov 13, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 471.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 13, 2009)

*Skyhigh Karma* 12-21 (completed)
*Battle Angel Alita: Last Order*  1-3
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* 266


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2009)

Ane Doki 19
Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 266
Bakuman 62
Psyren 95
Zettai Karen Children 195


----------



## KohZa (Nov 14, 2009)

_*Beelzebub* Chapter 37_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 14, 2009)

Watashi ni XX Shinasai! 4
Girls Saurus DX 52


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 14, 2009)

_ Break Blade Chapter 1
 Freezing Chapter 23
 Tsubame Syndrome Chapter 21
 Frogman Chapter 8
 Watashi ni xx Shinasai! Chapter 4
 Nae ga Yuru Chapters 1-2
 Sukimasuki Chapters 2-5
 Wadatsumi Chapters 1-4
 Umisho Chapter 63
 Chaosic Rune Chapters 38-39
 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou Chapters 1-5_


----------



## Aeon (Nov 14, 2009)

_*Bakuman*_ Chapter 62
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 282


----------



## KohZa (Nov 14, 2009)

_Torukio Chapter 1-5_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 14, 2009)

*Today:*


_Gekkoh_ (Ch.34-40)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.52)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.266)
_Psyren_ (Ch.95)
_Sundome_ (Ch.49-50)
_Veritas_ (Ch.58)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.195)


----------



## krome (Nov 14, 2009)

_DOGS - Bullets and Carnage_ 24


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

Defense Devil 25-26


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2009)

Bastard!! 18-47


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 14, 2009)

Love X Eros 3-4
Bokura Ga Ita 52


----------



## Obsessed with Naruto (Nov 14, 2009)

Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden Chapter 8,so far I like it better than original FY.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 14, 2009)

_Toriko Chapter 6-20._


----------



## Blade (Nov 14, 2009)

Naruto 470-471


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 14, 2009)

Berserk 1-10


----------



## Sima (Nov 14, 2009)

Loveless 13-16


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2009)

Liar Game 89-91


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 14, 2009)

Umi no Misaki 57


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago 82
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 262-264
Hajimete no Aku 40
Mahou Sensei Negima! 270


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 15, 2009)

Burning Hell 2
Full Metal Alchemist 6-27


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 15, 2009)

_ GE - Good Ending Chapter 8_


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 15, 2009)

Finally got to read some Worst again


----------



## KohZa (Nov 15, 2009)

_Burning Hell Chapter 1-2_ .


----------



## Aeon (Nov 15, 2009)

*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 05


----------



## Blade (Nov 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya lost canvas 147-148


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.62)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.10)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.23-24)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.33-35)
_Triage X_ (Ch.2-3)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 15, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 148


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 15, 2009)

The One - chapters 57-62
Kimi ni Todoke - chapter 22


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 15, 2009)

Bastard!! 48-72


----------



## TadloS (Nov 15, 2009)

_Psyren chap. 95
~Good Ending~ chap. 8
Pandora Hearts chapters 35-42_


----------



## Brian (Nov 15, 2009)

_Burning Hell_ Chapters 1-2
_The Bride of the Water God_ Chapter 3


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 15, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 382


----------



## KohZa (Nov 15, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 27_


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 15, 2009)

VERITAS 59
SHIGURUI


----------



## krome (Nov 15, 2009)

_Reborn! _266


----------



## Dagor (Nov 15, 2009)

Jack Frost 10-15


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 15, 2009)

Vita Sexualis 4
Nagasarete Airantou 13
Girls Bravo 19-20
Pandora Hearts 21
Kure-nai 24
Medaka Box 27
Onidere 80
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 265
Defence Devil 26-28
Mixim11 71-72
Hajimete no Aku 41
Detective Conan 631-632
Kimi no Iru Machi 68
School Rumble 32-33


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 16, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 27_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 16, 2009)

Love @ First Sight Season 2 Ch 7
Kimi no Iru Machi 68
Medakas Box 27
Oresama Teacher 17
The Breaker 41
Love Sick 1
Bokura Ga Ita 55


----------



## Aeon (Nov 16, 2009)

*The Breaker* Chapter 41
*Dragon Ball* Chapters 65-66


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 16, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima 270
Full Metal Achemist 28-44


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.20)
_K-On_ (Vol.3, Ch.15)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.68)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.270)
_Mahou Shoujo Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.6)
_Onidere_ (Ch.80)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.23)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 16, 2009)

*Kimi ni Todoke* chapter 17
*Dragonball *chapter 65 - 66


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

Dragonball chapter 62


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 16, 2009)

_Veritas_ ch 59


----------



## TadloS (Nov 16, 2009)

_Shaman King chapters 58-64_


----------



## krome (Nov 16, 2009)

_D. Gray Man_ 22


----------



## Blade (Nov 16, 2009)

Veritas 59


----------



## Gabe (Nov 16, 2009)

hitman reborn 1-32


----------



## Priestess (Nov 16, 2009)

xxxholic 192.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 17, 2009)

School Rumble 34-35


----------



## Proxy (Nov 17, 2009)

JJBA: Steel Ball Run - Ch. 57


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 17, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 471
_Bleach_ Chapter 382
_Bakuman_ Chapter 62
_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 19
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 33 - 36
_Freesia_ Chapters 2 - 6


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 17, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 59
 The Breaker Chapter 41
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 361
 Code:Breaker Chapter 65_


----------



## Aeon (Nov 17, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 283
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 160
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 65


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 17, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 29
Koibana Onsen Chapter 4


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 17, 2009)

Anta Nanka Daikirai 3
Code Breaker 65
Dear Green: Hitomi no Ounowa 13
Love @ First Sight Season 2 ch 8
Nanahikari 9
YORU NO GAKKOU E OIDE YO! 3
Confessing Truthfully 20-21
SUKI DESU SUZUKI-KUN!! 6
Boarding House of Hunks 44
Girl In Heels 8
AFURESOU NA POOL 19-24
Kemono wa Ai de, Iyasareru 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 17, 2009)

*Today:*

_Dual x Justice_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.249)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenich_i (Ch.361)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.78-79)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.283)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.15)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.27)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Nov 17, 2009)

psyren 88-92


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 17, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 45-55
Fairy Tail 160


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Fairy tail 160


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2009)

Fairy Tail 160
Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 24-25


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 17, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 1-4


----------



## Litho (Nov 17, 2009)

Gantz volume 1
freakin' awesome


----------



## Blade (Nov 17, 2009)

Tenjo Tenge 128


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 17, 2009)

Change 123 1-27


----------



## Gabe (Nov 17, 2009)

hitman reborn 32-100


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 17, 2009)

_Freesia_ Chapters 7 - 9
_$100 is Too Cheap_ One Shot "Completed"
_Arigatou_ Chapters 1 - 3
_Soshite Watashi wa Kaeru ni Koisuru_ One Shot "Completed"
_Coelacanth_ Chapter 1
_Akira_ Chapters 1 - 5
_Ichigo 100%_ Chapters 64
_Believers_ Chapter 1
_Subarashii Sekai _Chapter 3


----------



## agentgraves (Nov 17, 2009)

Eden v4
Jaberwocky v1
Super Cruel and Terrible Tales of Mangaka


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 18, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 160_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 18, 2009)

Kin No Angel 2
NanaHikari 9
Hes Dedicated to Roses 42
Fairy Tail 160
Wolf Guy 24-25


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 18, 2009)

Bastard!! vol12 .....and now waiting for some group to pick it up again


----------



## KohZa (Nov 18, 2009)

_*Fairy Tail *Chapter 160_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

*Battle Angel Alita: Last Order:* chapter 42-48
*Hunter x Hunter* chapter 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

Akumetsu 132-134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.160)
_Enren Debut_ (One Shot)
_Highschool of the Dead_ (Ch.23)


----------



## Blade (Nov 18, 2009)

Burning Hell 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 18, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 56-62
Yawaito Nikki 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 18, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 266
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 361
Fairy Tail 160


----------



## krome (Nov 18, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ 100


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

*Battle Angel Alita: Last Order* 42-56
*Hunter x Hunter* 1
*One Piece* 564


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 18, 2009)

Fairy Tail chap. 160


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 18, 2009)

One Piece 564


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 18, 2009)

_Arigatou _Chapters 4 - 11
_Freesia_ Chapters 10 12
_White Rain_ One Shot "Completed"
_Natsukashi Machi no Rozione_ Chapter 1
_Subarashii Sekai_ Chapter 4


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 19, 2009)

_Break Blade Chapters 2-3_


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 19, 2009)

One Piece 564


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 564_


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 19, 2009)

School Mermaid 1-3 (Completed)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 19, 2009)

*One Piece* Chapter 564
*Detective Conan* Chapter 714


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 19, 2009)

Naruto 472
Strobe Edge 13
1/2 Prince 37
Pink Choodai 2?
Forget About Love 3
Shiwhamong Vol 9 Ch 3
Akumetsu 1-26


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2009)

Kamen Rider Spirits 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.27)
_Giri Koi_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

One piece 564


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 19, 2009)

One Piece 564
Naruto 472


----------



## Wade (Nov 19, 2009)

What's the purpose of this thread again ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 19, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 149


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 19, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 63-76
One Piece 564
Crimson Empire 1


----------



## KohZa (Nov 19, 2009)

_Naruto Chapter 472 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 267 
Beelzebub Chapter 38_


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 19, 2009)

Naruto 472
Beelzebub 38


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 472
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 267 
Bakuman Chapter 63


----------



## krome (Nov 19, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 267


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2009)

Toriko 72
Beelzebub 38
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 267
One Piece 564
Bakuman 63
Code:Breaker 65


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 20, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 564
Naruto Chapter 472
Beelzebub Chapter 38_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 20, 2009)

Negima 271
Naruto 472


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 20, 2009)

Akutai wa ama sa wo motte hibi
AniDoki 20
Love @ First Sight Season 2 Ch 9
1/2 Prince 37
50 Rules for Teenagers 11
One Piece 564
Harem Lodge 8
Boy of the Female Wolf 10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 20, 2009)

_Wasurene no Language_ One Shot "Completed"
_Natsukashi Machi no Rozione_ Chapter 2
_Freesia_ Chapter 13
_Fuyu no Hana_ One Shot "Completed"
_Mi to Shounen_ One Shot "Completed"


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 20, 2009)

Saint Seiya Episode G chapter 7-8


----------



## Sci-Fi (Nov 20, 2009)

Sekirei 92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.63)
_Cellphone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.2)
_Harem Lodge_ (Ch.8)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.267)
_Naruto_ (Ch.472)
_Veritas_ (Ch.59)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 267
xxxHolic 193


----------



## Blade (Nov 20, 2009)

Psyren chapter 96


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 20, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 472
*One Piece* chapter 564
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 267


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 20, 2009)

Naruto 472
Full Metal Alchemist 77-91


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 20, 2009)

Burning Hell 1-2
Vagabond 1-10


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 20, 2009)

*Koukou Debut *chapter 1-3


----------



## Gabe (Nov 20, 2009)

DANCE IN THE VAMPIRE BUND Chapter 1-27


----------



## Waveblade (Nov 20, 2009)

Psyren 96
xxxHolic 193


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 20, 2009)

Defense Devil chap. 24-25
Burning Hell chap. 1-2
Ane Doki! chap. 20


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 20, 2009)

_Naruto_ Chapter 472
_Bakuman_ Chapter 63
_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 20
_Freesia_ Chapter 14 - 18
_Natsukashi Machi no Rozione_ Chapter 3
_Coelacanth_ Chapter 2
_An Ugly Daughter Like Me_ One Shot "Completed"
_Subarashii Sekai_ Chapter 5
_A Good Day to Die_ One Shot "Completed"


----------



## Balalaika (Nov 20, 2009)

One Piece chapter 564
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! chapter 267


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2009)

Ane Doki 20
Toriko 73
Nurarihyon no Mago 83
Naruto 472
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 269
Zettai Karen Children 196
Good Ending 9
Mahou Sensei Negima! 271


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 21, 2009)

_ GE - Good Ending Chapter 9
 Ane Doki! Chapter 20
 Tsubame Syndrome Chapter 22
 Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume Chapter 8
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 36.2
 Sangatsu No Lion Chapter 1
 Seishun Pop! Chapter 4
 BB Project Chapters 1-2
 Tenjou Tenge Chapter 129
 Hana to Akuma Chapter 40
 Elemental Gelade Chapter 61
 Tiji-kun! Chapters 1-4
 Black Bird Chapters 7-9
 Dou Danjo!? Chapters 1-3
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka Chapter 13
 Dance in the Vampire Bund Chapter 27
 Yandere Kanojo Chapter 00
 Baka to Boin Chapter 13
 Chinatsu no Uta Volume 1
 Nyankoi! Chapter 20
 Onidere Chapter 80
 Kimi ni Todoke Chapters 20-22
 Eden no Ori Chapter 20
 Yoru no Gakkou e Oide Yo! Chapters 1-3 (End)
Break Blade Chapters 4-9_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 21, 2009)

xxxHolic 193
Ane Doki 20


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

*Koukou Debut* chapter 4-20


----------



## spectre991 (Nov 21, 2009)

Fullmeatal Alchemist chapter 50. Yeah I know I am slow.


----------



## Ivyn (Nov 21, 2009)

Neon Genesis Evangelion -- chapter 81
Matsuri Special -- chapters 12-14


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

BB Project Chapter 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.20)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.23)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.15)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.271)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.8)
_Psyren_ (Ch.96)
_Tokyo Boys and Girls_ (Vol.1)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.21-22)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.196)


----------



## Aeon (Nov 21, 2009)

*Naruto* Chapter 472
*Bakuman* Chapter 63
*One Piece* Chapter 564
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 267


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 21, 2009)

*Koukou Debut* chapter 20 - 35
*Neon genesis Evangelion* chapter 81
*Beelzebub* chapter 38
*Tenjou Tenge* chapter 219


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 21, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima 271
Full Metal Alchemist 92-101
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 49-50


----------



## Blade (Nov 21, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 564
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 267


----------



## Brian (Nov 21, 2009)

_13_ Chapter 1
_Genshiken _Chapter 1
_Naruto_ Chapter 472


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canva Chapter 148-149_


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 21, 2009)

Vagabond 11-31


----------



## KohZa (Nov 21, 2009)

_Burning Hell Chapter 3_


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 21, 2009)

_Break Blade Chapters 10-11_


----------



## krome (Nov 21, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 267


----------



## ArtieBoy (Nov 21, 2009)

*Hunter x Hunter*: 2-22
*Bakuman*: 63
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn*: 267
*BB Project* 2


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2009)

Psyren 96
Defence Devil 29


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

DANCE IN THE VAMPIRE BUND Chapter 28
Tenjou Tenge 129


----------



## Aeon (Nov 22, 2009)

*Blood Monday Season 2* Chapter 06


----------



## KohZa (Nov 22, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 261_


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 22, 2009)

Berserk 29-86


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 22, 2009)

Naruto 472
Barajou no Kiss 11 
Boarding House of Hunks 47
Makimodoshi no Koi no Uta 2
Kiss to My Prince 11
Sukimasuki 6
Ani-com 8
Para-Paru 5
Ai to Yokubou wa Gakuen de 15
Bukiyou na Silent 13
Brother x Brother 14
Elektel Delusion2
50 Rules for Teenagers 10
Love @ First Sight Season 2 Ch 10
Aozora Yell 6
Tonari no Atashi 4
Koibana Onsen* Special
Kimi ja Nakya Dame Nanda 5
Kirei no Tamago 2
Fly High! 9
Mirumo de Pon! 4
Akutai wa Ude no Naka de Futatabi 1 
Ashita no Ousama 43
07-Ghost 52-53
Love Catalogue 40-50
Angel's Song 9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.261)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.55)


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

Zetman 124


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 22, 2009)

Burning Hell 3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 51-60


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 22, 2009)

*Air Gear* chapter 261


----------



## Blade (Nov 22, 2009)

Air gear 260-261


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 22, 2009)

Berserk 87-108


----------



## Lucius (Nov 22, 2009)

Air Gear 261
Until Death Do Us Part 1-4


----------



## Yush (Nov 22, 2009)

_Otaku no Musume-san 11
Ane Doki 13
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 26
Eyeshield 21 1
Kampfer 2
Beezlebub 5
To Love Ru *Completed*_


----------



## TadloS (Nov 22, 2009)

_Shaman King chapters 65-81
Kampfer chapters 1-6_


----------



## AngstyUchiha (Nov 22, 2009)

Eyeshield 21! It's sooooo good! But I'm reading it so fast, and I know I'm gonna be sad when I'm done.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Nov 22, 2009)

_Coelacanth_ Chapters 3 & 4
_Freesia_ Chapters 21 - 24
_Arigatou_ Chapters 14 - 17
_The Darkness Burns_ "One Shot"
_Door to Heaven_ "One Shot"
_A Certain Hero's Death_ "One Shot"


----------



## Gabe (Nov 22, 2009)

Air Gear chapter 261


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 22, 2009)

Kenichi 362
Mission! School 1
Fortune Arterial 1-2
Watashi Ni XX Shinasai! 5


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 22, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 362_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 22, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 270-271
Kimi no Iru Machi 69


----------



## Brian (Nov 23, 2009)

_The Bride of the Water God_ Chapter 4
_Burning Hell_ Chapter 3


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 23, 2009)

Berserk 109-145


----------



## Aeon (Nov 23, 2009)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 67


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2009)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 875_


----------



## MajorThor (Nov 23, 2009)

Just read 3 chapters of Vinland Saga. God damn, <3 this.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 23, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 61-100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.14)
_Giri Koi_ (Ch.5-7)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_(Ch.362)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.69)


----------



## S (Nov 23, 2009)

Veritas Ch 59


----------



## Blade (Nov 23, 2009)

Veritas 60


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 23, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 150


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161
Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 26


----------



## Gabe (Nov 23, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161


----------



## TadloS (Nov 23, 2009)

_Kampfer chapters 7-15
Fairy Tail chapter 161_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 23, 2009)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 150_


----------



## krome (Nov 23, 2009)

_Kuroshitsuji_ 39


----------



## Brian (Nov 23, 2009)

_Gantz_ Chapter 308


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 23, 2009)

Eyeshield 21 Ch. 74-77


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 23, 2009)

_Fairy Tail chapter 161+Special _


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 23, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161
Fairy Tail Special Chapter


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161
Fairy Tail Special Chapter
Berserk 146-180


----------



## KohZa (Nov 24, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 161 
Fairy Tail Special Chapter_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 24, 2009)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 362
Sora no Otoshimono 14


----------



## Proxy (Nov 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail: 161 + Special


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161 + Special
The Breaker 40-42
Koishi Tagari no Blue 5
VK 56
Takumi-kun Series 1-12
Boarding House of Hunks 48
Zigzag Don 6 + vol 3-5
Bokura Wa Itsumo 10-11
Sakurahime Kaiden 11
Bokura Ga Ita 53-55
Wolf Guy 26
Koisuru Target In The Finder 1
Sekirei 92
Love Survival 1
Kirei no Tamago 2
Tonari no Atashi 4


----------



## Sen (Nov 24, 2009)

Shin Anygo Onshi (rereading it while procrastinating lol ) - Chapters 1-2


----------



## Aeon (Nov 24, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 161
*The Breaker* Chapter 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Frogman_ (Ch.9)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.70)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 24, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 161
*Fairy Tail chaper special*
*Vampire Knight *chapter 56
*Hajime No Ipo* chapter 875
*Kuroshitsuji* chapter 39
*Dragonball* chapter 67


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161


----------



## firefist (Nov 24, 2009)

*Beelzebub* 23-38


----------



## Tobirama (Nov 24, 2009)

Dragon Ball vols 38-42 (again)

Damn this is a great comic.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 24, 2009)

I finally read The Breaker, it was good but, I have a lot more interest in the story and characters within Veritas than this, though it is pretty good.

Burning Hell was just what I expected, awesomeness.


----------



## Blade (Nov 24, 2009)

The Breaker 42


----------



## kayanathera (Nov 24, 2009)

Veritas 60


----------



## Brian (Nov 24, 2009)

_Sketchbook_ Chapter 1
_Veritas_ Chapter 60


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 24, 2009)

Vinland Saga 59
Fairy Tail 161 + Special
Kayekyo Hitman Reborn 101-112


----------



## Lucius (Nov 24, 2009)

Kampfer 1-15


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 25, 2009)

Berserk 181-233


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 25, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 60
The Breaker Chapter 42
_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 25, 2009)

Koishi Tagari no Blue 6
Love @ First Sight Season 2 Ch 11
Medakas Box 28
Afuresouna Pool 25
Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu 38
No Bra 23
The End of Youth 5
Crimson Spell 1-20


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Nov 25, 2009)

Reading Vagabond for the first time.

Up to chapter 41..it's pretty darn good


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Vinland Saga 42-44


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 25, 2009)

Veritas 60
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 113-120


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.161)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.27)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.250 & Revolve)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.38)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.28)
_No Bra_ (Ch.23)
_Veritas_ (Ch.60)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Blade (Nov 25, 2009)

Gintama 180-181


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 25, 2009)

Veritas ch60


----------



## Brian (Nov 25, 2009)

_Sketchbook_ Chapter 2
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapter 1


----------



## S (Nov 25, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist Ch 1-12
The Breakers Ch 1-5


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 25, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 151


----------



## Deichan (Nov 25, 2009)

D.N Angel Chapter 21
Princess Princess Chapter 3


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 25, 2009)

Berserk 244-278


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 25, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 1


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 26, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 28_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Giri Koi_ (Ch.8)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.21)
_Onidere_ (Ch.81)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.197)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2009)

One Piece 565


----------



## Blade (Nov 26, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC 151


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 26, 2009)

One Piece 565
Naruto 473
Berserk 284-295


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 26, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 268
*One Piece* chapter 565


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 26, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 121-135
Tiji-Kun 1-5
Baby Steps 1


----------



## Liebgotts (Nov 26, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn chapter 268.


----------



## TadloS (Nov 26, 2009)

_Ane Doki! chap. 21
Bleach chap. 383
Beelzebub chap. 39
Naruto chap. 473
Pandora Hearts chap. 43
Gamaran chapters 1-2_


----------



## KohZa (Nov 26, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 565 
One Piece Strong World 0
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 268_


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 26, 2009)

Katekyo hitman reborn! *ch 268*
One Piece  *ch  strong world 0*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 26, 2009)

Bleach chapter 383


----------



## Deichan (Nov 26, 2009)

naruto chapter 100


----------



## krome (Nov 26, 2009)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 2 - 16
_Reborn!_ 268


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 565 
One Piece Strong World 0
Naruto Chapter 473
Bleach Chapter 383
No Bra Chapter 23


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2009)

Katekyou Hitman Reborn! 268
One Piece 565
Ane Doki 21


----------



## Legend (Nov 27, 2009)

Detective Conan Chapter 715


----------



## ForteAnly (Nov 27, 2009)

Berserk 296-309


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 27, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 565
One Piece Strong World 0
Naruto Chapter 473
Bleach Chapter 383
Ane Doki! chapter 21
Beelzebub chapter 39_


----------



## Griever (Nov 27, 2009)

One piece 
Bleach 
Naruto = 
Negima


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 27, 2009)

*Naruto* 473
*One Piece : Strong world *
*Bleach* chapter 383
*Koukou Debut* chapter 35-48


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 27, 2009)

One Piece 565
One Piece: Strong World 0
Bleach 383
Naruti 473
Emerald 0
Emerging 1-10
God Eater 1
Seishun Pop 1-4
Seitokai no Ichizon 1-3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 136-162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane-Doki_ (Ch.21)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.65)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.265)
_Naruto_ (Ch.473)


----------



## S (Nov 27, 2009)

Fullmetal Alchemist Ch 13-19
The Breakers Ch 6-10
Veritas Ch 60


----------



## Blade (Nov 27, 2009)

One Piece Chapter 565
One Piece Strong World 0


----------



## krome (Nov 27, 2009)

_Beezlebub_ 1 - 39


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 27, 2009)

Naruto 473
Bleach 383


----------



## TadloS (Nov 27, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 64
Gamuran chapters 3-7_


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 27, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 383


----------



## Aeon (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 383
*Naruto* Chapter 473
*Bakuman* Chapter 64
*One Piece* Chapter 565
*Detective Conan* Chapter 715
*One Piece Strong World* Chapter 0
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 268


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 27, 2009)

_ Bloody Monday 2 Chapter 5
 Miss Wizard Chapter 1
 Mission! School Chapter 1
 Leona Explosion Chapter 1
 Aki-Sora Chapter 12
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka Chapter 14
 Black Bird Chapter 9.5
 Koibana Onsen Chapter 14.5
 Painting Warriors Chapters 5-6
 Ani-Com Chapters 1-8
 Mirai Nikki Chapter 47
 Frogman Chapter 9
The Sacred Blacksmith Chapter 0-1
 Arakawa Under the Bridge Chapters 1-2
 GE - Good Ending Chapter 10
 Sukimasuki Chapter 6
 Fortune Arterial Chapters 1-2
 Let's Lagoon Chapters 4-6
 Summer Wars Chapter 1
 Onidere Chapter 81
 Yandere Kanojo Chapter 1.1
 Nyankoi! Chapter 21
  Watashi ni xx Shinasai! Chapter 5
 Umisho Chapter 64
 Katekin  Chapters 1-12
 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou Chapter 6
 Rappi Rangai Chapter 29
 Chaosic Rune Chapters 40-41
 Buster Keel! Chapter 12_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2009)

Beelzebub 39
Akaboshi 23
One Piece Strong World Chapter 0
Bleach 383
Bakuman 64
Naruto 473
Zettai Karen Children 197
Good Ending 10


----------



## Yozora (Nov 28, 2009)

naruto 473
tijikun 5
summer wars 1
seishun pop! 4


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 51-67_


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Nov 28, 2009)

One Piece strong world and 565...........again


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 28, 2009)

Devils Bride 1-12
Need a Girl 5-7
Try Me Boy 2
Otoyomegatari 8
Change 123 - 48
Royal Fiance 4
My Balls 37
Bleach 383
Naruto 473
Sonan Jyanaiyo 20
Running on Empty 1-9
Ouran High School Host Club 76
Koisuru Yajuu 1
One Piece 565
Switch Girl 6
She is Mine 1
Anedoki 21
Love @ First Sight Season 2 - 12
Doutei Saizensen 3-4
Kirigakure no Koi 1-2
Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki 25
A Kiss for my Prince 9-11
Boarding House of Hunks 49-51
Boy of the Female Wolf 7-8
Sukimasuki 6


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 262_


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 28, 2009)

Great Teacher Onizuka 1-33
One Piece 12-42


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 28, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 163-177


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Air Gear 262
Fairy Tail 162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.64)
_Bleach_ (Ch.383)
_Change 123_ (Ch.48)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## firefist (Nov 28, 2009)

Berserk Volume 8-13 (Chap. 27-91)
Beelzebub Chap. 40


----------



## Blade (Nov 28, 2009)

Seikon no Qwaser 1-4


----------



## TadloS (Nov 28, 2009)

_Gamaran chapters 8-13 _

*Only read it 13 chapters and I can already say one of best manga this year if not the best. Who didn't read it yet, *I'd strongly recommend to read this*.*


----------



## KohZa (Nov 28, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 68-76_


----------



## Brian (Nov 28, 2009)

_Vagabond_ Chapter 286
_Tegami Bachi_ Chapters 2-10
_Sketchbook_ Chapters 3-4
_+C Sword and Cornett_ Chapter 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2009)

Defense Devil 30
Hajimete no Aku 42
Psyren 97
Medaka Box 28
Onidere 81


----------



## KohZa (Nov 29, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 77-85_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 29, 2009)

Change 123 - 48
Otoyomegatari - 8
Fairy Tail - 162
Kenichi - 363


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Nov 29, 2009)

Fairy Tail 161-162
Beelzebub chap. 39
Naruto chap. 472
Bleach chap. 383
One Piece chap. 565


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 29, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 178-200
+Anima 1


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 162
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 363
 Change 123 Chapter 48_


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 29, 2009)

Silver Diamond Vol 1-8
Koori no Mamono no Monogatari 1-3.4
Switch Girl 7
Love Catalog 51
Saseum, I'm a Deer 1-12
Psyren 97
Need A Girl 7
Hoggane Vol 6 Ch 1-2
Boarding House Of Hunks 52
Gakuen Heaven 1-10
Suteneko no Karte 1-3
Virgin Star 1
Room1/2 1
Pillow Talk + Holiday 1
Afuresou Pool 25
KoiSuru Boukun Vol 5 Ch 4.3
Isagi-Kojima   1-2


----------



## Sen (Nov 29, 2009)

Liar Game 92


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

Seikon no Qwaser 5-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.162)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.363)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 29, 2009)

*xxxHolic* chapters 9-10
*Mahou Sensei Negima!* chapters 140-154 (so far) - retrospective read


----------



## Blade (Nov 29, 2009)

Bleach chapter 383


----------



## RivFader (Nov 29, 2009)

Psyren 97...


----------



## Sahyks (Nov 29, 2009)

Beelzebub Chapter(s) 30-39.


----------



## firefist (Nov 29, 2009)

Berserk 92-121


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Nov 29, 2009)

Dragon Quest Dai no Daiboken | 1-5


----------



## TadloS (Nov 29, 2009)

_Gamaran chapters 13-19 
Fairy Tail chapter 162
Psyren chapter 97_


----------



## The Imp (Nov 29, 2009)

Fairy Tail c162
Planetes v3-4


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 29, 2009)

_Bloody Monday 2 Chapters 6-7_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 29, 2009)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 272-278
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 363
Fairy Tail 162
Fairy Tail Special: Welcome to Fairy Hills
Onidere 82
Mahou no Iroha 3


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 162 
Vagabond Chapter 86-95_ .


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail 162
Wolf Guy 27
Akagami no Shirayukihime 13
Need a Girl 8
Cousin 11
Sekirei 92
Love @ First Sight Season 2  - 13
Still got the blues 1-2
Reach Over Boy 1
Droplets of Desire 1-5
Cinderella Boy 1-5
 Hanakage no Kioku 1-4


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

_Yakitate!!Japan Chapter 225-226_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 30, 2009)

Fairy Tail 162
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 201-226


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.12)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.6)
_Mahou no Iroha!_ (Ch.3)
_My Balls_ (Ch.37)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.25)
_Onidere_ (Ch.82)
_Psyren_ (Ch.97)


----------



## S (Nov 30, 2009)

FMA (20Ch.- 23Ch.)


----------



## Soichiro (Nov 30, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 268
*Fairy Tail* chapter 162
*Air gear* chapter 262
*Initial D* chapter 556-557


----------



## Blade (Nov 30, 2009)

Seikon no Qwaser 14-18


----------



## TadloS (Nov 30, 2009)

_Gamaran chapters 20-26_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 30, 2009)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension chapter 0-16


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 96-109_


----------



## The Imp (Nov 30, 2009)

Akira volumes 1-3


----------



## Marmite. (Nov 30, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 565
One Piece Strong World Ch. 0


----------



## PikaCheeka (Nov 30, 2009)

Most recent chapter of DOGS : Bullets and Carnage.

Pretty much caught up on everything else I read though.


----------



## KohZa (Nov 30, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 110-134_


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 1, 2009)

Hajimete no Aku 43
Kimi no Iru Machi 70-71


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 1, 2009)

_Witchcraft Troops  Chapter 1_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 1, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 228-245
Gamble Fish 1-14
13 (One shot)
20th Century Boys 1


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 1, 2009)

Sekirei - 92


----------



## Aeon (Dec 1, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 162
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 07


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 1, 2009)

Arisa 10
Girl In Heels 9
Brand Peace 6
B.o.d.y vol 6 ch 23? I think
Junk Boys 5
Shounen wa Asu o Korosu 5
Kimi no Iru Machi 71
Akagami no Shirayukihime 13
Sonna no Koi ja Nai 1-5
Anata Nanka Iranai 1-4


----------



## Blade (Dec 1, 2009)

Sun Ken Rock 2 chapter


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Fairy Tail 162 . Meh , something is actualy hapening but we all know how capable Mashima is with building stuff up only to shovel it in one or two chapters - examples include Midnight being completely owned in a fight which took barely two chapters , or Zero being defeated in the same amount of time , while there was no one else to fight at the other lachryma which is what any other sensible mangaka would avoid - if only by having some back up enemies to fight the other characters at the lachryma while Natsu fought Zero .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 1, 2009)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.1-20)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.28)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.251) 
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.71)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.8)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.92)


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 1, 2009)

gamaran 27
Cross Game 163


----------



## S (Dec 1, 2009)

Gantz Ch 308.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 1, 2009)

The newest Naruto, whichever chapter number we're up to now.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 1, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 136-146_


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 1, 2009)

*Kamisama Hajimemashita * chapter 13 & 14


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 1, 2009)

_Freezing Chapter 24_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 2, 2009)

Freezing - 24


----------



## Aeon (Dec 2, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 284


----------



## Blade (Dec 2, 2009)

D Gray Man 189


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 2, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.262)
_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.7)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.21-23)
_Freezing_ (Ch.24)
_Kekkashi_ (Ch.284)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 2, 2009)

20th Century Boys chapters 80-100.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2009)

D Gray Man 189


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 2, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 246-268
Gamble Fish 16-23
20th Century Boys 2-3
Until Death Do Us Part 1-10


----------



## S (Dec 2, 2009)

Rosario+Vampire Ch 40


----------



## raika999 (Dec 2, 2009)

The latest manga i've read is Alive volume 2. I am completely in love with this manga. It seems to me the pacing is perfect, and they don't give to much away, your always like....wow...

Gotta get volume 3..


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 2, 2009)

_Sute Neko no Ie_ Chapters 1 & 2
_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_ Chapter 1
_Coelacanth_ Chapter 6
_Freesia_ Chapter 27


----------



## KohZa (Dec 2, 2009)

_D.Gray-man Chapter 189_.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 2, 2009)

Akira volumes 4-5


----------



## krome (Dec 2, 2009)

_Dogs: Bullets and Carnage_ 46


----------



## Gabe (Dec 2, 2009)

Naruto 474


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 2, 2009)

Naruto 474
One Piece 566


----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 2, 2009)

The World God Only Knows 69-70


----------



## NaruSaku1357 (Dec 3, 2009)

The New Chapter of Naruto
And let me tell ya...im a bit shaky after that one


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 3, 2009)

Claymore - 98
One Piece - 566


----------



## KohZa (Dec 3, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 146-154_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_Sute Neko no Ie_ Chapter 2


----------



## Red Version (Dec 3, 2009)

Pokemon Special Chapter 182


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 3, 2009)

_One Piece Chaptrer 566
Naruto Chapter 474
Bleach Chapter 384 _


----------



## Aeon (Dec 3, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 384 
*Naruto* Chapter 474
*One Piece* Chaptrer 566


----------



## KohZa (Dec 3, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 156-162_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2009)

Bleach chapter 384


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2009)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.24-32)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.24)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.272)
_My Girl_ (Ch.1-9)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 3, 2009)

This weeks WSJ
Bakuman 
Naruto 
Bleach 
One Piece


----------



## Gabe (Dec 3, 2009)

Bleach chapter 384
Bakuman chapter 65
Naruto chapter 474


----------



## @lk3mizt (Dec 3, 2009)

NAM said:


> Bleach chapter 384
> 
> Naruto chapter 474




this and claymore 98.


----------



## Blade (Dec 3, 2009)

Bleach 384


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 3, 2009)

D.Gray-Man 189
Mahou Sensei Negima 272
Gamble Fish 24
Until Death Do Us Part 11-26


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 3, 2009)

Beelzebub chap. 40
Naruto chap. 473
One Piece chap. 566


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 3, 2009)

One Piece 566
Naruto 474
Bleach 384
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 269
D. Gray-man 189


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 3, 2009)

_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_ Chapter 2
_Akaboshi - Ibun Suikoden_ Chapter 23
_Akira_ Chapters 6 & 7
_Ane Doki!_ Chapter 21
_Arigatou_ Chapters 18 - 23
_Bakuman_ Chapter 64
_Believers_ Chapter 2
_Blade of the Immortal_ Chapter 1
_Bleach_ Chapter 384
_Coelacanth_ Chapters 7 - 8
_Freesia_ Chapter 28 - 31
_Hoshi yo Oka yo Fuyu no Ao yo_ Chapter 1
_Naruto _Chapters 473 & 474
_Sute Neko no Ie_ Chapter 3 - 7
_Subarashii Sekai_ Chapters 7 - 9
_This is Art_ Chapters 1 - 3


----------



## TadloS (Dec 3, 2009)

_Bakuman chapter 65
Naruto chapter 474
Bleach chapter 384_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 3, 2009)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension chapter 18.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

_Saint Seiya: Next Dimension 1-18
Vagabond 284-287
Naruto 474_


----------



## Animeblue (Dec 3, 2009)

*Ane-Doki ch22
GE- Good Ending ch1-10*


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Dec 3, 2009)

Pretty much the latest of the big three: 
One Piece 566 
Naruto 474
Bleach 384


----------



## KohZa (Dec 3, 2009)

_One piece Chapter 566 
Naruto Chapter 474 
Bleach Chapter 384_


----------



## The Imp (Dec 3, 2009)

Akira v6
Negima c271-272
Vagabond c287
Naruto c474
One Piece c566
Bleach c384


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 3, 2009)

Bleach - 384
Naruto - 474


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 3, 2009)

_Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas 33-36_


----------



## virginhorror (Dec 4, 2009)

fushigi yuugi genbu kaiden 
chapter 8


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 4, 2009)

_Ane Doki! Chapter 22_


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 269 
Yakitate Japan Chapter 227_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 4, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 65
*Detective Conan* Chpater 716
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 269


----------



## Proxy (Dec 4, 2009)

Tiji-Kun - Ch. 6
No Bra - Ch. 24


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 4, 2009)

Getter Robo 0-5
Shin Mazinger Zero 0-6
Naruto 474
Bleach 384
One Piece 566
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 269
Veritas 61
Heroman 1
Sun-Ken Rock 1-2
Until Death Do Us Part 28-31
Saint Seiya 1-4
Saint Seiya Next Dimension 1-12


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2009)

_Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 1-2_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.65)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.33-40)
_Bleach_ (Ch.384)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.189)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.269)
_Marriage Royale_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.474)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.198)


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 4, 2009)

*One piece* Chapter 566
*Naruto* Chapter 474
*Bleach* Chapter 384
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter269
*Vagabond* chapter 287
*Beelzebub* chapter 40


----------



## Blade (Dec 4, 2009)

One piece Chapter 566
Naruto Chapter 474


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 4, 2009)

_A Revolutionist In The Afternoon_ Chapters 3 - 5
_A Cat That Loved a Fish_ One Shot
_Bradherley's Coach _Chapter 1
_Fuguruma Memories_ Chapter 1
_Boiling Head _One Shot
_Hoshi yo Oka yo Fuyu no Ao yo_ Chapter 2
_Jisatsu Circle_ Chapter 1
_Alice in Mirrorland_ One Shot
_Smuggler_ Chapter 1
_Bakuman_ Chapter 65


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2009)

Veritas 61


----------



## KohZa (Dec 4, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 40._


----------



## TadloS (Dec 4, 2009)

_Beelzebub chap. 40
Ane Doki! chap. 22_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 4, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 9-17


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 4, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 40
 Mahiru no Youjinbou Chapter 1
 Tiji-kun! Chapter 6
 Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki Chapter 1
 Veritas Chapter 61
 Claymore Chapter 98
 Kagerou Meikyuu  Chapters 1-2
Tsuri Chichi Nagisa Chapters 1-2 (Reread)
 Seiken no Katanakaji Chapter 3
 Sekirei Chapter 92
 Katekin Chapters 13-16
 Psycho Busters Chapter 19
 Sun-ken Rock Chapters 1-2
  Dengeki Daisy Chapter 16
Onidere Chapter 82
 Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapter 40
 Hana to Akuma Chapter 41
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka  Chapter 15_


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 5, 2009)

Soul Eater Chapter 30-36
Beelzebub 0-3
One Piece Chapter 157-161
Psyren 1-10
Law of Ueki PLUS 1


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 5, 2009)

Berserk 216-223 re-read


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 5, 2009)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension 13-18
Saint Seiya Episode G 1
Tiji-Kun 6
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 1-15


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 5, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 152


----------



## Blade (Dec 5, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 269


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 5, 2009)

*Boyfriend* chapter 1-6


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 5, 2009)

Hitman Reborn Chapter 268.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.22)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.39)
_My Girl_ (Ch.10-15)


----------



## Yozora (Dec 5, 2009)

World Embryo 49
Until Death Do Us Part 92
XBlade 19


----------



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2009)

Reborn chapter 268
Fairy Tail chapter 163


----------



## krome (Dec 5, 2009)

_Beezlebub_ 40


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2009)

_Agharta 6-12_


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 5, 2009)

Berserk 223-230


----------



## Aeon (Dec 6, 2009)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 26-31


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

Phoenix Volume 2


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 6, 2009)

_Onidere Chapter 83_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

_Flower Cookies _Chapter 1 & 2
_Kaikisen - Return to the Sea_ Chapter 1
_Bradherley's Coach _Chapter 2
_Fuguruma Memories_ Chapters 2 - 8
_Believers _Chapters 3 - 4
_This Is Art_ Chapters 4 - 7
_She Got Off the Bus at the Peninsula_ One Shot
_Sanctuary_ Chapter 1
_Freesia_ Chapters 32 - 34
_Jisatsu Circle _Chapter 2
_Kata Kutsushita no Otoko_ One Shot
_Mimi ni Nokoru Kimi no Koe wa_ One Shot


----------



## Brian (Dec 6, 2009)

_Veritas_ Chapter 61


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 6, 2009)

_The Breaker _, Chapter 2


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 6, 2009)

Sekirei 93
Savage Garden 11b
1/2 Prince 38
Running on Empty 10
The One 63
Haruyuki Bus 10
Shugo Chara! 47
Boarding House of Hunks 56-58
Solo Sex 3
Love So Life 3
Airyouran Gakuen 3
Doutei Saizensen 5
Say "I Love You" 7
Dakara Ore ni Shina yo 5
Love Survival 2
Ashita no Ousama 45
Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu 39
Five 1-2
Papillion: Hana to Chou 16-17
La Corda D'Oro 61.5
Silver 6
Do You Want to Try? 15
Ultra Cute 25
Girl Fight 11
Crazy Girl Shin Bia 3
Tiji-kun 6


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 6, 2009)

Inuyasha


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.15)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.18)
_My Girl_ (Ch.16-18)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.19-20)
_No Bra_ (Ch.24)
_Onidere_ (Ch.83)


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

Liar Game: Roots of A
Chapters 1-3


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

Monster (chapters 1-17)
Steel Ball Run (chapter 55)
Vagabond (chapters 283-287)


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 6, 2009)

Gintama Chapter 1-10.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 6, 2009)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 16-22
Kamisama Dolls 1-2
The Sacred Blacksmith 0-1
Yokazura Quartet 1


----------



## firefist (Dec 6, 2009)

Berserk 177-196
Hellsing 19-37


----------



## krome (Dec 6, 2009)

_Gintama_ 1 - 5


----------



## Toon Jashin (Dec 6, 2009)

Tsubasa 3 and 4


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2009)

Witch Hunter 36-38


----------



## Terra Branford (Dec 6, 2009)

Naruto Shippuden latest chapter, Pokemon manga, Digimon manga and a special for Pokemon ^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 6, 2009)

_One Piece 272-304_


----------



## Blade (Dec 6, 2009)

Witch Hunter 39


----------



## Marmite. (Dec 6, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 566


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 6, 2009)

_Bradherley's Coach_ Chapter 3
_Jisatsu Circle_ Chapter 3
_Akira_ Chapters 8 - 14
_Believers _Chapter 5
_This Is Art_ Chapters 8 - 13
_Freesia_ Chapter 35
_Sanctuary _Chapter 2 - 7
_Lament of the Lamb _Chapter 1
_What a Wonderful World_ Chapter 10
_20th Century Boys_ Chapter 1


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 7, 2009)

_ Esoragoto Chapter 1_


----------



## KohZa (Dec 7, 2009)

_*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 876._


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2009)

King of Hell 1-2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 7, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 1
666 Satan 1-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2009)

*Today:*


_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.7)
_Psyren_ (Ch.98)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.4)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.46-47)
_Tokyo Boys and Girls_ (Vol.2)
_Tsubame Sybdrome_ (Ch.23)
_Upotte_ (Ch.5)
_Veritas_ (Ch.61)
_Yamanko_ (Ch.2-3)


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2009)

King of Hell 3-8


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 7, 2009)

Gantz Ch 307
Bleach Ch 384


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 7, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 18


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 7, 2009)

Gintama Chapter(s) 20-28.  (So far, I'm still goin')


----------



## Marmite. (Dec 7, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 384


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 7, 2009)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 364_


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 7, 2009)

Inuyasha..


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 7, 2009)

_Sanctuary_ Chapters 8 - 12
_Bradherley's Coach_ Chapters 4 - 8
_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 2 - 10
_Freesia _Chapters 36 - 45
_Jisatsu Circle_ Chapters 4 & 5


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Dec 7, 2009)

- Bleach
- Claymore
- Hunter X Hunter
- D.Gray-Man


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 8, 2009)

17 - 7
Fairy Tail 163
Tonari ni Iru no ni, Tooi* 2
Sekaiichi Hatsukoi* 1 2a
Love @ First Sight Season 2 Vol 2 ch 3
Higouhou Junai 2
Suki desu Suzuki-kun!! 2
Yononaka wa Bokura ni Amai 10
Sarasah 10
Psyren 96
Sekai wa Happy de Dekiteiru 3b
Bokura wa Itsumo 9
Boarding House of Hunks 57-58
Blue Sky Playground 19
Obaka-chan, Koigatariki 8
Akutai wa Ude no Nakade Futatabi* 8
Strobe Edge 27
Love Catalogue 52


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 163._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 8, 2009)

666 Satan 3-7
Burning Hell 4
Fairy Tail 163


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ani Com_ (Ch.1-3)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.16)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.29-31)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.252)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.364)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.285)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.93)
_Yamanko_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 8, 2009)

Gantz Ch 309 
Yamanko Ch 1-4


----------



## Gabe (Dec 8, 2009)

Gantz Ch 309


----------



## Blade (Dec 8, 2009)

King of Hell 20-24


----------



## S (Dec 8, 2009)

Veritas  Ch 61


----------



## Die KWGOD Die (Dec 8, 2009)

My Balls


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 8, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 163


----------



## firefist (Dec 8, 2009)

Hellsing 38-95


----------



## KohZa (Dec 8, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 170-181_


----------



## krome (Dec 8, 2009)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 23


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 8, 2009)

_Dragon Head_ Chapters 1 - 23
_Jisatsu Circle_ Chapter 6
_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 11 - 21
_Sanctuary_ Chapters 13 - 18
_Believers_ Chapters 6 - 11
_Arigatou_ Chapters 24 - 35


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 8, 2009)

_ Sora no Otoshimono Chapters 14-15_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 9, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 163
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 66
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 285-286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2009)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.37-38)
_Ani Com_ (Ch.4-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.163)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.29)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Stripes (Dec 9, 2009)

Papillon (Volume 4)
Chibi Vampire (Volume 3)
Strawberry Panic (Volume 2)

♥


----------



## S (Dec 9, 2009)

FMA Chapter 35.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 9, 2009)

666 Satan 8-12


----------



## Blade (Dec 9, 2009)

the breaker 40-41


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)

Gantz c309
The Breaker c1-2
Ciguatera v1-2


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 9, 2009)

_Sanctuary _Chapters 19 - 27
_20th Century Boys _Chapters 22 - 31
_Abara_ Chapters 1 - 6
_Dragon Head_ Chapters 24 - 36
_Believers_ Chapters 12 - 22
_0/6_ Chapters 1 - 5
_Uzumaki_ Chapters 1 - 6
_Hoshi no Koe_ Chapters 1 - 5


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 9, 2009)

Naruto 474

I thought I had already read this one. Apparently not.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 10, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 32-72
Tiji-Kun 7
Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days 0-1


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 10, 2009)

_ Ikki Tousen Volume 1_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 10, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 67


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 10, 2009)

_The Breaker_, latest chapter.


----------



## Brian (Dec 10, 2009)

_Gantz_ Chapter 309
_Burning Hell_ Chapter 4


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

Burning Hell Chapter 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 10, 2009)

*Today:*


_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.4)
_Alice no Hyakudo CC_ (Ch.7)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.25-27)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch. 1.5)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.14-16)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.6-7)


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 10, 2009)

* Kingdom Hearts - 358/2 Days* chapter 5
*Beelzebub* chapter 41
*Hajime No Ippo* chapter 876


----------



## Blade (Dec 10, 2009)

Bastard! volume 22 raw


----------



## Gabe (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto and Bleach new chapters


----------



## Mishimoto (Dec 10, 2009)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 1-27
Ikigami 1-15


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 10, 2009)

A really gay manga called _Zion no Koeda_ by the same smutist that did Maiden Rose


----------



## Pompous (Dec 10, 2009)

One Piece 567
Steel Ball Run 56
Baoh volume 1


----------



## Fraust (Dec 10, 2009)

Naruto. Holy shit!


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 10, 2009)

*HxH * 224-240
*Beezlebub* 21-27
*Naruto*476
*Katekin* 18
*One Piece* 467
*Drifters * 8
*Battle Angel Alita: Last Order* 94


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 10, 2009)

Bleach chapter 385


----------



## KohZa (Dec 10, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 567 
Naruto Chapter 476 
Bleach Chapter 385 
Belzeebub Chapter 41
_


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 10, 2009)

_Beelzebub Chapter 41
One Piece Chapter 567
Naruto Chapter 475
Bleach Chapter 385
_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 10, 2009)

_Abara_ Chapters 7 - 11
_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 32 - 43
_Sanctuary_ Chapters 28 - 35
_Arigatou_ Chapters 36 - 47
_Dragon Head_ Chapters 37 - 47
_Keep On Vibrating_ Chapters 1 - 7
_Akira _Chapters 15 - 30
_Hoshi no Koe_ Chapters 6 - 10


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 385
*Naruto* Chapter 475
*One Piece* Chapter 567
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 102
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 270


----------



## Prendergast (Dec 11, 2009)

bleach 385
narudumb 475.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 11, 2009)

_Until Death Do Us Part_ Chapter: 45


----------



## Kiryuu (Dec 11, 2009)

Gakuren Ouji 1-13
Kimi Ni Todoke 23
Bleach 385
Medaka Box 29
Delinquent Lesson 11
Naruto 475
Kimi no Iru Mach 72
Kimi wa Boku wo Suki ni Naru 9
Girl In Heels 10
Sengoku Strays 3
Savage Garden 11
Bokura Wa Itsumo 12-13


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 11, 2009)

*Kongou Banchou *_12-27
_*Dragon Ball *_39-48_
*Worst *_18_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bakuman* Chapter 66


----------



## Blade (Dec 11, 2009)

Bleach 385


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 11, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 473
*Bleach* chapter 385
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 270
*Fullmetal Alchemist* chapter 102
*Kimi Ni Todoke *chapter 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 11, 2009)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.41)
_Bleach_ (Ch.385)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.66-67)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.102)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.72) & _Kimi No Iru Machi Bangai-hen_
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.273)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.20)
_Naruto_ (Ch.475)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.22)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.199)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 11, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 72-92
Kimi no Iru Machi 1-32
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 1-4
Naruto 475
Bleach 385
Gamble Fish 25
Mahou Sensei Negima 273
One Piece 567


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 11, 2009)

Bleach Ch 385


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 270 
Medaka Box Chapter 29 
Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 273_.


----------



## Gabe (Dec 11, 2009)

Bakuman Chapter 66

Air Gear Chapter 263


----------



## Pompous (Dec 11, 2009)

Sanctuary v3-5


----------



## Blade (Dec 11, 2009)

Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 273


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 11, 2009)

*Bakuman* 66
*KHR* 270 
*HxH* 245-275
I'm in rare form


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 11, 2009)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 153


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 11, 2009)

_ Sekirei Chapter 93
Haigakura  Chapters 1-2
Tsubame Syndrome Chapter 23
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Chapter 44
 Elemental Gelade Chapter 62
 Kandachime Chapter 16
 Mother Keeper Chapter 8
 Pig Bride Chapter 5
 Katekin Chapters 17-18
 GE - Good Ending Chapter 11
 Kimi ni Todoke Chapter 23
 Chaosic Rune Chapter 42
 Dance in the Vampire Bund Chapters 28-31
 Yandere Kanojo Chapter 3
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki Chapter 3
 Esoragoto Chapter 2
 Code:Breaker Chapter 66
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka Chapter 16
 Tiji-kun! Chapter 7
 Maken-Ki! Chapter 20
 Puzzle+ Chapters 8-10
 Nyankoi! Chapter 22
 Dr. Rurru Chapter 2
 Sekitou Elergy Chapter 6_


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2009)

*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure* Chapters 8-17

*Naruto* Chapter 475


----------



## KohZa (Dec 11, 2009)

_Air Gear Chapter 263 
Vagabond Chapter 180-191._


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 11, 2009)

Beelzebub 41
Medaka box 29-30


----------



## The Imp (Dec 11, 2009)

Billy Bat c7-23


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 12, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 33-52
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 270
Emerging 11


----------



## Aeon (Dec 12, 2009)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 717


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 12, 2009)

*Yesterday:*

_Duds Hunt_ Chapters 1 - 4
_Witches_ Chapter 7
_Akira_ Chapters 31 - 44
_Sanctuary _Chapters 36 - 44
_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 44 - 54
_Dragon Head_ Chapters 48 - 57
_Beautiful Imprint_ Chapters 1 - 12

*Today:*

_Sanctuary_ Chapters 45 - 53
_20th Century Boys_ Chapters 55 - 65
_Akira_ Chapters 44 - 58
_Tropical Citron_ Chapters 1 - 7
_Dragon Head_ Chapters 58 - 64
_Saint Young Men_ Chapters 1 & 2


----------



## KohZa (Dec 12, 2009)

_Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 102._


----------



## Waveblade (Dec 12, 2009)

Deadman Wonderland 1-25


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 12, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.66)
_D Frag_ (Ch.3)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.25)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.270)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.286)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.29-30)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Sen (Dec 12, 2009)

Liar Game Chapter 94


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2009)

Bleach 385
Naruto 475
One Piece 567
Air Gear 262-263
KHR! 270


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 12, 2009)

Bleach 385
Naruto 475


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 12, 2009)

*Air Gear* chapter 263


----------



## krome (Dec 12, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 270


----------



## Blade (Dec 12, 2009)

Soul Eater 68


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 12, 2009)

Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 83-84 
Ane Doki! chap. 21-23
Bleach chap. 385  	
Naruto chap. 475
Beelzebub chap. 41


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2009)

*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure* Volume 3 Chapters 18-27


----------



## Dagor (Dec 12, 2009)

Gintama: 1-10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kimi no Iru Machi 53-72
Abara 1-11 + Extra chapter 1-2
Addicted to Curry 1-10
Soul Eater 68


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 13, 2009)

_Ane Doki! Chapter 23_


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

*HxH* 280-290


----------



## Legend (Dec 13, 2009)

Naruto 405-475
Bleach 12.5-205,385
OnePiece 567
SoulEater 68
Full metal alchemist 102
Detective conan 717


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 13, 2009)

Medaka Box Ch 24-29


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Bastard Volumes 18-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2009)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.263)
_Ane Doki_ (Ch.23)
_Ani Com_ (Ch.7)
_Onidere_ (Ch.84)
_Psyren_ (Ch.99)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Blade (Dec 13, 2009)

Psyren chapter 99


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 13, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 154


----------



## Sen (Dec 13, 2009)

Naruto 475, bit late but read it finally


----------



## Brian (Dec 13, 2009)

_FullMetal Alchemist_ Chapter 102
_Bleach_ Chapter 385
_Naruto_ Chapter 475


----------



## Pringles (Dec 13, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Tatarigoroshi 7


----------



## Dagor (Dec 13, 2009)

Air Gear 1-11.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 13, 2009)

*Beezlebub* 30-41 
*FullMetal Alchemist* 102
*Soul Eater* 68


----------



## krome (Dec 13, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 1


----------



## Marmite. (Dec 13, 2009)

One Piece Ch. 567


----------



## KohZa (Dec 13, 2009)

_*Saint Seiya the Lost Canvas* Chapter 154._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 14, 2009)

Addicted to Curry 11-62


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 14, 2009)

_Beck Chapters 1-10_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 14, 2009)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 287
*Soul Eater* Chapter 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ani Com_ (Ch.8)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.17)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.21)
_Cellphone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.3)
_Dr Rurru_ (Ch.2)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.287)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.40)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.30)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.3)
_Yumekui Merry_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 15, 2009)

_Beck Chapters 11-33_


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 160-206._


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Veritas 62


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 15, 2009)

Adventure Boys 1-7
Ahiro no Sora 1-2
AIKI 1
Aiko Desho 1-23
Air 1-3


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.1)
_My Balls_ (Ch.38)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.4)
_Tokyo Boys & Girls_ (Vol.3)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## Smoke (Dec 15, 2009)

Zetman 127-128
Kamen Teacher 1-22


----------



## Brian (Dec 15, 2009)

_Diadem_ Chapter 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2009)

Zetman 126


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 15, 2009)

Vampire Knight chapter 1.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 15, 2009)

Kamen Teacher: 21 - 22
Kenji: Vol. 3, Ch: 1


----------



## KohZa (Dec 15, 2009)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 207-211._


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 15, 2009)

Wolf guy - Wolfen crest 28-29


----------



## krome (Dec 15, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 2 - 33


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 16, 2009)

_Beck Chapters 34-49_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 16, 2009)

*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 8


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 16, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 102
Gamble Fish 26
Shin Mazinger Zero 7
Veritas 62
Akaboshi-Ibun Suikoden 1-2
Akazukin Eliz (Oneshot)
Akikan 1-3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2009)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.26)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.19)
_Koko Ni Iru Yo_ (Ch.1-5)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.17.5-31)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.68)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.6)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2009)

Full Metal Alchemist 102


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 16, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 25


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2009)

naruto chapter 276


----------



## Pringles (Dec 16, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Onikakushi


----------



## krome (Dec 16, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 34 - 65


----------



## Mishimoto (Dec 16, 2009)

Akumetsu 1-19
Wolf Guy 28-29


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 16, 2009)

Fairy Tail chap. 163
Gamaran chap. 21-28
Ookami no Monshou - Wolf Guy chap. 24-27


----------



## KohZa (Dec 16, 2009)

_Akaboshi Ibun Suikoden Chapter 7-24._


----------



## Gabe (Dec 16, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 386


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 16, 2009)

Naruto 476
One Piece 568


----------



## Pringles (Dec 16, 2009)

Just read Naruto 476


----------



## KohZa (Dec 16, 2009)

Newest: 

One Piece Chapter 568
Naruto Chapter 476
Bleach Chapter 386


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 17, 2009)

Vampire Knight chapters 2,3,4, and 5.


----------



## uzumakifan10 (Dec 17, 2009)

The newest chapter of Naruto.


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 17, 2009)

_
One Piece Chapter 568
Naruto Chapter 476
Bleach Chapter 386_


----------



## Ashiya (Dec 17, 2009)

Zetman Ch 128
Bleach Ch 386


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2009)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 213-220._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 17, 2009)

Bleach chapter 386
Bastard!! vol 13(reread)
FMA chapter 95


----------



## Deichan (Dec 17, 2009)

all of hetalia


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 17, 2009)

One Piece 568
Naruto 476
Akuma Bengoshi Kukubara (Oneshot)
Akuma Jiten 0-1
Akumetsu 1-3


----------



## KohZa (Dec 17, 2009)

_Gamaran Chapter 1-3._


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 17, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 476
*One Piece* chapter 568
*Bleach *chapter 386
*Soul eater* chapter 68
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 17-23
*Hajime No Ippo *chapter 877


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2009)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.386)
_Kampfer Omake_ (Vol. 3)
_Koko Ni Iru Yo_ (Ch.6-9)
_Naruto_ (Ch.476)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.23)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.4)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.8-12)


----------



## Yozora (Dec 17, 2009)

Tokyo Bardo 0 - 1
Naruto 476


----------



## Pringles (Dec 17, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai - Tsumihoroboshi


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 17, 2009)

Naruto Chapter 476
Bleach Chapter 386


----------



## Fraust (Dec 17, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Naruto Chapter 476
> Bleach Chapter 386



These and Ane Doki Chapter 24.


----------



## Brian (Dec 17, 2009)

_Tonari no Shugoshin_ Chapter 1
_Naruto_ Chapter 476
_Bleach _Chapter 386


----------



## krome (Dec 17, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 67 - 85
_Beezlebub_ 42


----------



## Pandorum (Dec 17, 2009)

*Vampire Knight*-chapter 6
*Naruto*-chapter 476
*Bleach*-chapter 386


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 17, 2009)

Beelzebub chap. 42  	
Ane Doki! chap. 24


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 17, 2009)

Gamaran [29]
Beezlebub [42]
JJBA [1-10] so far.


----------



## Pringles (Dec 17, 2009)

Bleach Chapter 386


----------



## Gabe (Dec 17, 2009)

Bakuman Chapter 67


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 18, 2009)

_Beck Chapter 50_


----------



## Smoke (Dec 18, 2009)

Latest bakuman, xxxholic and yankeekuntomeganechan


----------



## Aeon (Dec 18, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 386
*Naruto* Chapter 476
*Bakuman* Chapter 67
*One Piece* Chapter 568
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 271


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 18, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 271
*Beelzebub* chapter 42


----------



## Pringles (Dec 18, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Yoigoshi 13
Ane Doki! chap. 24


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 18, 2009)

Bleach 386
Akumetsu 4-40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 18, 2009)

*Today:*


_Ane-Doki_ (Ch.24)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.67)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.42)
_Dr.Rurri_ (Ch.3)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.80)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.271)
_Koko Ni Iru Yo_ (Ch.10-19;+Extra)
_Ladies Vs. Butlers_ (Ch.1-2)
_Momoiro Sango_ (Ch.39-40)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.28-29)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.75)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.32-33)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.9)
_Sora no Otoshimono: Hide Your Porn Neatly Specials_ (1-3)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Christmas Special)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.13-14)


----------



## Ayakashi (Dec 18, 2009)

Sidooh chapter 51 and Bleach 385 & 386.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 18, 2009)

Bleach 386
Naruto  476
One Piece  568
Katekyo Hitman Reborn!  271


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 18, 2009)

Akumetsu [153-162]
K-ON! [43]
Ikigami [20]


----------



## krome (Dec 18, 2009)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 24
_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 86 - 103


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 18, 2009)

Beelzebub Chapter 42


----------



## Marmite. (Dec 18, 2009)

Bleach Ch. 386


----------



## Pringles (Dec 18, 2009)

Beelzebub Ch.42


----------



## Gabe (Dec 18, 2009)

Naruto 476
Bleach 386
Bakuman 67
Reborn 271


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 19, 2009)

_ Ane Doki! Chapter 24_


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 19, 2009)

_Naruto_, 476
_Bleach_, 386


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

Psyren 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 19, 2009)

*Today:*

_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.6)
_Hayate no Gotoku Limited_ (Sp.3)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.31)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.31)
_Veritas_ (Ch.62)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.61-62)


----------



## Pringles (Dec 19, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kai - Tsumihoroboshi
Reborn 271


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 19, 2009)

Newest Fairy Tail, dunno what number is it.


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

Fairy Tail 164
Hitman Reborn 271


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 19, 2009)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 271
Akumetsu 41-76


----------



## Gabe (Dec 19, 2009)

Veritas 62
Fairy Tail 164


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 19, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 164
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 24
*Mononoke *chapter 1-4


----------



## Blade (Dec 19, 2009)

Bleach 386


----------



## krome (Dec 19, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neur_o 104 - 150
_Reborn!_ 271


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 20, 2009)

Kamisama Dolls 3
Dance in the Vampire Bund 1 (...)
Akumetsu 77-88
Baccano! 1-3


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 20, 2009)

_Beck Chapter 51_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2009)

*Today:*

_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.11)
_Ao No Exorcist_ (Ch.8)
_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.18)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.164)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.40)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.31)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## Blade (Dec 20, 2009)

One Piece 568


----------



## Pringles (Dec 20, 2009)

Fairy Tail 164
Hitman Reborn 271


----------



## krome (Dec 20, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 140 - 200


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 20, 2009)

Naruto Chapters 40-60 (re-read)


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 21, 2009)

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru Chapters 1-2_


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 21, 2009)

Vagabond 128-157


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 21, 2009)

Akumetsu 89-100
Dragon Who 1-6
Witchcraft Troopers 1-2
En Passant 1
Blust 0 (Oneshot)
Kararte Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2009)

*Today:*

_KissxSis_ (Ch.32)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.11)
_Love Survival_ (Ch.1-3)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.34)
_Psyren_ (Ch.100)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.6-18)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.2)
_Tokyo Boys & Girls_ (Vol.4-5)


----------



## Pringles (Dec 21, 2009)

Higurashi no Naku Koro ni - Utsutsukowashi


----------



## S (Dec 21, 2009)

FMA Ch (50-55.)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 21, 2009)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 25
Bastard!! Vol 16


----------



## krome (Dec 21, 2009)

_Majin Tantei Nougami Neuro_ 201 - 202
_Kuroshitsuji_ 40


----------



## Blade (Dec 21, 2009)

Witchcraft Troopers 2


----------



## KohZa (Dec 21, 2009)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 231-287 
Fairy Tail Chapter 164._


----------



## ForteAnly (Dec 21, 2009)

Fairy Tail 164


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 21, 2009)

_Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 365_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 21, 2009)

Kenichi - 365
Ah! My Goddess - 250, 251


----------



## KohZa (Dec 22, 2009)

_Psyren Chapter 81-90._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2009)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.235)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.365)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.16-17)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.35)


----------



## KohZa (Dec 22, 2009)

_Psyren Chapter 91-100._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 22, 2009)

Akumetsu 101-103
Vinland Saga 60
Fairy Tail 164


----------



## Pringles (Dec 22, 2009)

Witchcraft Troopers 2
Psyren (Ch.100)


----------



## Fran (Dec 22, 2009)

Koe De Oshigito, 15-17
Kekkaishi, 280-287

Great stuff. Loved the latest Kekkaishi development.


----------



## Blade (Dec 22, 2009)

Veritas 61-62


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 23, 2009)

_ Eden no Ori Chapter 31
 Onidere Chapter 84
 Painting Warriors Chapter 8
 Break Blade Chapter 12
 Tsubame Syndrome Chapter 23
 Kitsune no Yomeiri  Chapter 4
 Hiyokoi Chapter 1
 Watashi ni xx Shinasai! Chapter 6
 Sora no Manimani Chapter 10
 Nyankoi! Chapter 23 (Reread)
 Pig Bride Chapter 6
 Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen Chapters 13-14
 Medaka Box Chapter 31
 Veritas Chapter 62 (Reread)
 Yandere Kanojo Chapters 4-6
 Dr. Rurru Chapter 3
 Chaosic Rune Chapter 43
 Ga-Rei Chapter 46
 Zokusei Chapters 1-9
 Shinbashi no Miko Chapters 1-2
 Dragon Who Chapters 1-6
 Ai Kara Hajimaru Chapters 1-3 (Completed) 
 Seiken no Katanakaji  Chapter 4
 Koibana Onsen Chapter 15
 Code:Breaker Chapter 68
 Matsuri Special Chapter 1
 Ane Pani (One shot)
 Umisho Chapter 65
 Sugar Family Chapter 7
 Kieli Chapters 1-3
 Code-Ex Chapter 1
 Mahou Tsukai Kurohime Chapters 50-52_


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 23, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter chapter 291





in my dreams


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 23, 2009)

Akumetsu 104-113
Kimi no Iru Machi 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 23, 2009)

*Today:*


_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.288)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.73)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.56)


----------



## krome (Dec 23, 2009)

_Psyren_ 1 - 14


----------



## Pringles (Dec 23, 2009)

Kekkaishi, 280-287
Umisho Chapter 65


----------



## Aeon (Dec 23, 2009)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 164
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 288
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 68


----------



## KohZa (Dec 23, 2009)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 288._


----------



## Blade (Dec 23, 2009)

Psyren 100 (re read)


----------



## krome (Dec 23, 2009)

_Dengeki Daisy_ 1 - 16


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 24, 2009)

_Beck Chapter 52
_





okita said:


> _Dengeki Daisy_


----------



## Aeon (Dec 24, 2009)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 69


----------



## KohZa (Dec 24, 2009)

_Veritas Chapter 60._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 24, 2009)

Akumetsu 114-130


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 24, 2009)

Gintama 41-60


----------



## Blade (Dec 24, 2009)

hunter x hunter 291 raw


----------



## Pringles (Dec 24, 2009)

Kekkaishi Chapter 288
Code:Breaker Chapter 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baka to Boing_ (Ch.19-22)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.68-69)
_K-On_ (Vol.3 Ch.16)
_Marriage Royale_ (Ch.4)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.36)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.6)


----------



## S (Dec 24, 2009)

FMA (Ch. 60)


----------



## KohZa (Dec 24, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 32 
Air gear Chapter 264_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 24, 2009)

Kurohime chapter 50


----------



## Gabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Air Gear Chapter 264
Naruto Chapter 477
Psyren 1-45


----------



## krome (Dec 24, 2009)

_Psyren_     30


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 24, 2009)

a shit-ton of Gash Bell


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 25, 2009)

_Medaka Box Chapter 32 _


----------



## Jay345 (Dec 25, 2009)

One Piece 569
Naruto 477
Hunter x Hunter 291


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 25, 2009)

One Piece 569
Gamble Fish 27
Baby Steps 9
Witchcraft Troopers 3
Dr. Rurru 1-3


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 25, 2009)

Bleach chapter 387


----------



## Yozora (Dec 25, 2009)

Shinigami sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo 1
naruto 477


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 25, 2009)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.31)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.27)
_Harem Lodge_ (Ch.9)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.291)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.32)
_Naruto_ (Ch.477)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.37-40)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.37)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.7)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 25, 2009)

Hunter x Hunter 291


----------



## krome (Dec 25, 2009)

_we can fly_ (one-shot)


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 25, 2009)

Beelzebub chap. 43  
Bleach chap. 387
Naruto chap. 477  
One Piece chap. 569
Ookami no Monshou - Wolf Guy chap. 30-31


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 25, 2009)

*Naruto* chapter 477
*One Piece* chapter 569
*Bleach* chapter 387
*Air Gear* chapter 264
*Beelzebub* chapter 43
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 25-26


----------



## KohZa (Dec 25, 2009)

_One Piece Chapter 569
Naruto Chapter 477 
Bleach Chapter 387 
Belzeebub Chapter 43._


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Bleach 387
HXH 291


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Bleach 387


----------



## Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Air gear 264


----------



## Gabe (Dec 25, 2009)

Psyren 46-100


----------



## krome (Dec 25, 2009)

_Beast Master_ 1 - 7
_Kimi ni Todoke_ 25 - 26


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 25, 2009)

Naruto 477
Bleach 387
One Piece 569


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 26, 2009)

_ BB Project chapter 3_


----------



## Smoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Kimi ni Todoke 25 - 26
Orange yane no chiisane ie  39 - 42


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 26, 2009)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 272


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 26, 2009)

Akumetsu 131-162
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 1-31
Alive! 1-9
Bleach 387
Naruto 477


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 26, 2009)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension chapter 19(English)


----------



## KohZa (Dec 26, 2009)

_Alive The Final Evolution Chapter 68-70._


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 26, 2009)

Beelzebub 43


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Hitman Reborn 272


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2009)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.9)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.43)
_Bleach_ (Ch.387)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.2)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.28)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.24)


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 26, 2009)

*Vampire Knight* chapter 57
*Bakuman* chapter 68


----------



## Gabe (Dec 26, 2009)

Bakuman 68
Reborn 272


----------



## krome (Dec 26, 2009)

_Reborn!_ 272
_Beezlebub_ 43


----------



## Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

D Gray Man 190 raw


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2009)

One Piece 569
Bleach 387
Naruto 477
KHR! 272
Wolf guy - Wolfen crest 30-31
Air gear 264


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 26, 2009)

_Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest 1-31_


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Dec 26, 2009)

One Piece and Inuyasha


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 27, 2009)

Alive-The Final Evolution 1-3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 272
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 24
Alive! 10


----------



## Smoke (Dec 27, 2009)

Breaker 43-52
Sekirei 95
Bakuman 68
My little sister can't be this cute 1
Need a girl 11


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kono ni Uru yo !* chapter 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2009)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.68)
_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sosogu Aoki Kotomi Condensation_
_Bra Girl_ (Ch.2)
_Freezing_ (Ch.25)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.272)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.41-42)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.20)


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 27, 2009)

*Kono ni Uru yo !* chapter 10-19 [end]
*Blazer Drive* chapter 20


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 27, 2009)

_ Nyankoi! Chapter 24_


----------



## Blade (Dec 27, 2009)

Psyren 101


----------



## krome (Dec 27, 2009)

_Shut Hell_ 1 - 17


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2009)

Vagabond 264-287


----------



## firefist (Dec 27, 2009)

Berserk 197-226


----------



## KohZa (Dec 27, 2009)

_Vagabond Chapter 200-230
Psyren Chapter 101_


----------



## Gabe (Dec 27, 2009)

Psyren 101
D. Gray-man 190


----------



## Blade (Dec 27, 2009)

Blazer Drive chapter 20


----------



## Smoke (Dec 27, 2009)

Yankee kun to megane chan 64 -65
Need a girl 11-13


----------



## The Imp (Dec 27, 2009)

REAL volumes 4-7


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 28, 2009)

_The Breaker Chapters 43-52_


----------



## Cibo (Dec 28, 2009)

Claymore ch.99


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 28, 2009)

Amatsuki 1-8
Allumage 0 (Oneshot)
Alive: The Final Evolution 4


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 28, 2009)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 165
*Berserk* chapter 226
*Vagabond* chapter 230


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 28, 2009)

D. gray man chapters 1-10.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2009)

*Today:*


_Ane Doki_ (Ch.25)
_Girlfriends_ (Ch.28)
_Love Survival_ (Ch.4)
_Need a Girl_ (Ch.9-13)
_Psyren_ (Ch.101)
_Switch_ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail 165


----------



## TadloS (Dec 28, 2009)

_Fairy Tail 165
Drifters 9
So-Ra-No-Wo-To 1
Psyren 101
Bakuman 68
Ane-Doki 25
Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 3: Banquet of the Golden Witch chapter 2
Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 4: Alliance of the Golden Witch chapter 3
Umineko no Naku Koro ni Episode X chapter 3_


----------



## krome (Dec 28, 2009)

_Psyren_       40


----------



## Gabe (Dec 28, 2009)

Fairy Tail 165
Gantz 310


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 28, 2009)

_Detective Conan_ c.141-232
_Meteor Methuselah_ c.24-45
_Fairy Tail _c.165
_Angel Heart_ c.1-46
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.366
_Koe de Oshigoto _c.18
_Bloody Monday_ _II_ c.9
_Team Medical Dragon_ c.63
_Claymore_ c.99
_Gantz _c.310
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.86
_xxxHOLIC_ c.195
_Karneval_ c.18


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 29, 2009)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 366_


----------



## Reckoner (Dec 29, 2009)

Bloody Monday Season 2 chap. 9
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan chap. 64-65
Claymore chap. 99
Living Game chap. 91


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 29, 2009)

Amatsuki 9-46
Ane Doki 1-25
Emerging 12
D.Gray-Man 190
Heroman 2
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 26
Mahou Sensei Negima 274


----------



## Soichiro (Dec 29, 2009)

*Boyfriend* chapter 7-8
*D.Grayman* chapter 190


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 29, 2009)

*Today:*

_Badminton Girl_ (Ch.1)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.165)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.274)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.24)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.76)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.64-65)


----------



## nanni (Dec 29, 2009)

Crows chapters 6 -12


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 29, 2009)

Bastard!! Volume 15 and 16.


----------



## TadloS (Dec 29, 2009)

_Umineko no Naku Koro ni chapters  16.2 and 17
20th Century Boys chapters 1-3
666 Satan chapters 1-3
Berserk chapter 0A_


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2009)

_DOGS - Bullets and Carnage_ 10


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 29, 2009)

_Detective Conan_ c.233-317
_Angel Heart_ c.47-110
_Replica_ c.3
_Tokage_ c.11
_Fly Daddy Fly_ c.2
_Ace of the Diamond_ c.23
_Ciguatera_ c.51
_Ensemble_ c.81
_MiXiM 11_ c.77
_The Ravages of Time_ c.301


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 30, 2009)

_ Code:Breaker Ch. 69
 Yankee-kun to Megane-chan Ch. 65
 Matsuri Special Ch. 1-17
 Rose Hip Zero vol. 1-3
 Kandachime Ch. 17
 Zippy Ziggy Ch. 22-24
 Sensen Spike Hills Ch. 18
 Hana to Akuma Ch. 42
 Pig Bride Ch. 9
 Harem Lodge Ch. 9 (End)
 Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou Ch. 7
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka Ch. 18-19
 Shinrei Tantei Yakumo  Ch 1
 Claymore Ch. 99
 Fairy Tail Ch. 165_


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2009)

Rave 200-205
HxH 180-190


----------



## Aeon (Dec 30, 2009)

*Bleach* Chapter 387
*Naruto* Chapter 477
*Bakuman* Chapter 68
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 165
*One Piece* Chapter 569
*The Breaker* Chapters 43-52
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 09
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 272


----------



## Sen (Dec 30, 2009)

Bleach 387 

/needs to read more manga


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 30, 2009)

Kongoh Bancho 1-9
Dr. Rurru 0
ARAGO 1
Futagami Double 0
So Ra No Wo To 1
Fairy Tail 165
Shin Mazinger Zero 8


----------



## Cibo (Dec 30, 2009)

Until Death Do Us Part 93


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 30, 2009)

Naruto 477 - Do Not Speak to Me of Itachi


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 30, 2009)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.49)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.190)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.254)
_History Strongest Discipkle Kenichi_ (Ch.366)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.41)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.6)
_Mission School_ (Ch.1-2)
_Onidere_ (Ch.85)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 30, 2009)

Bastard!! Vol 17-18


----------



## TadloS (Dec 30, 2009)

_20th Century Boys chapters 4-6
Berserk chapters 0B-D
Fullmetal Alchemist chapters 28-30
Gamaran chapter 30_


----------



## krome (Dec 30, 2009)

_The Breaker_ 1 - 5


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 30, 2009)

_Detective Conan_ c.318-382
_Angel Heart _c.111-169
_Until Death Do Us Part_ c.93
_Sun-Ken Rock_ c.3
_Monokuro Kitan_ c.3
_Rash!! _c.1-3
_City Hunter_ c.1-12
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.252
_Lost+Brain_ c.15
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.74
_Crimson Hero_ c.53
_Are You Alice?_ c.4
_Dolls_ c.25
_Gamaran_ c.30
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.309 and 310
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.87
_Hanako to Guuwa no Tera_ c.7


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 30, 2009)

_ Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai Ch. 1
 Taboo-Tattoo Ch. 1
 Amagami - Precious Diary Ch. 1
 Atsu Atsu Trattoria Ch. 4 (End)
_


----------



## Smoke (Dec 30, 2009)

hunterXhunter 1-40
History's strongest 350 - 366
Kimi no iru machi 74


----------



## KohZa (Dec 31, 2009)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 165._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 31, 2009)

Bastard!! vol 19.


----------



## KohZa (Dec 31, 2009)

_Sainy Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 155_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 31, 2009)

Kongoh Bancho 10-38
Kimi no Iru Machi 74
Sun-Ken Rock 3
Until Death Do Us Part 93
Zero: Circle of Flow 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2009)

*Today:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.74)
_MayoiNeko Overrun!_ (Ch.1)


----------



## krome (Dec 31, 2009)

_The Breaker_ 6 - 20
_Fruits Basket_ 1 - 12


----------



## Sahyks (Dec 31, 2009)

D. Gray-man 45-50


----------



## Blade (Dec 31, 2009)

Sun Ken Rock 2


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 31, 2009)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 155


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2009)

Kongou Banchou 1 - 11


----------



## Nightwish (Dec 31, 2009)

_ Rosario+Vampire Season II Ch. 26
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama! Ch. 45
 Onidere Ch. 85
Sensei wa Ore no Mono Ch. 2
 GE - Good Ending Ch. 13
 Medaka Box Ch. 33
 Mission! School Ch. 2_


----------



## halfhearted (Dec 31, 2009)

Detective Conan c.383-490
City Hunter c.13-37
The Appearance of the Yellow Dragon c.4
Mozart Doesn't Sing Lullabies c.20 (end)
Cat's Eye c.1-13
Arago c.1
Seishun Pop! c.1-4
Mission! School c.1 and 2
Meteodo c.17
Replica c.4
Sugiru 17 no Haru c.12
Tegami Bachi c.35
Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas c.155
Ghost Sweeper Mikami c.311
Kamen Teacher c.24
Rosario to Vampire II c.25 and 26
Kekkaishi c.289
Darren Shan c.1-5
Good Ending c.13
Five c.35
Hareluya II Boy c.88
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.27
Sora no Manimani c.14
Warau Kanokosama c.5 (+extra)


----------



## Damaris (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re-reads*
_Nougami Neuro:_ entire series
_FMA:_ 3-11

*New*
_Pokemon Special_: 1-31
_Tomoyo After:_ 1-4
_Liar Game:_ 1-15


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 1, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire II Chapter 26


----------



## krome (Jan 1, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 1 - 35


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 1, 2010)

Freesia Volume 6

_So good. _


----------



## Smoke (Jan 1, 2010)

Holyland 60-71
Hunterx2 40-70
Kamen Teacher 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Badminton Girl_ (Ch.2)
_Monkey High_ (Ch.30-31)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.38)
_Rosario+Vampire II_ (Ch.25-26)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.25)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 1, 2010)

Kongoh Bancho 39-55
Angel Densetsu 1-2
Angel Heart 1-12
Ann Cassandra 1-8
Anuki 1-8
Vagabond 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 1, 2010)

Defense Devil 25-26


----------



## Sen (Jan 1, 2010)

Chapters 1-10 One Piece 

Trying to actually get into it finally, only about 550 chapters to go


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 1, 2010)

Code:Breaker chap. 66-69
Kyoukai no RINNE chap. 27-33
~Good Ending~ chap. 7-13
GTO: Shonan 14 Days chap. 8-19
Gamaran chap. 29-30
Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana chap. 7-9


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 1, 2010)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 27-28


----------



## Wintersun (Jan 1, 2010)

Saiyuki Reload V. 8


----------



## krome (Jan 1, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 36 - 56
_The Breaker_ 21
_Veritas_ 1


----------



## Pringles (Jan 2, 2010)

Naruto 477
Fairy Tail Chapter 165


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Sen said:


> Chapters 1-10 One Piece
> 
> Trying to actually get into it finally, only about 550 chapters to go



One Piece starts off slow but keep at it and you should get hooked. 

Freesia volume 12

_So good. _


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 2, 2010)

_Detective Conan _c.491-500
_Medaka Box _c.33
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ c.275
_Butterfly_ c.14
_Oresama Teacher _c.18
_The Breaker _c.53
_Babel_ c.3
_Boku to Miraiya no Natsu _c.2
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.89 and 90
_Hanako to Guuwa no Tera_ c.8
_Holyland_ c.71
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.30 and 31
_Pheromomania Syndrome _c.9
_Self_ c.2
_Tamago no Kimi_ c.9
_Toriko_ c.77
_Yomeiro Choice_ c.21


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 289
*The Breaker* Chapter 53


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2010)

_  Dengeki Daisy Ch. 17
BB Project Ch 3 (Reread)
Ane Pani Ch. 1 (Reread)
 Ojousama's Orders Ch. 1-3 (End)
 Futagami Double (One Shot)
 Itoshi no Kana Ch. 15
 Omega Complex Ch. 1_


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2010)

_Daichohen Doraemon Volume 16 part 1-5_


----------



## Cibo (Jan 2, 2010)

Good Ending 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Badmintion Girl_ (Ch.3)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.275)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Bradherley's Coach Chapter 1-8


----------



## K (Jan 2, 2010)

*Fairy Tail 165
Air Gear 264
Eyeshield 333*


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 2, 2010)

*Bokura ga Ita* chapter 1-5


----------



## Yozora (Jan 2, 2010)

boku to issho 23-24


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 2, 2010)

Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana 10-12
Mirai Nikki: Mosaic 1-5
Yotsuba&! 30-40
Defense Devil 33
Ichi The Killer 1-101


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 2, 2010)

Bokura ga Ita chapter 5-13


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 2, 2010)

Anuki 9-33
Mahou Sensei Negima 275
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 27


----------



## Blade (Jan 2, 2010)

BB Project 3


----------



## KohZa (Jan 2, 2010)

_Mahou Sensei Negima Chapter 275._


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 2, 2010)

Soichiro said:


> Bokura ga Ita chapter 5-13


Have you seen the anime? If so does the anime follow the manga closely?
I want to start reading the manga as well. I didn't want to, cause I was hoping for a 2nd season (really liked the first), but it doesn't look like they're going to make it


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 2, 2010)

_ GE - Good Ending Ch. 14_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 3, 2010)

_Detective Conan_ c.501-565
_Sugiru 17 no Hana_ c.13
_Bamboo Blade _c.88
_Kamisama Dolls_ c.4
_The Sacred Blacksmith_ c.5
_Good Ending _c.14
_A Delicious Relationship_ c.10 and 11
_Defense Devil _c.33
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.17
_Hotaru no Hikari _c.25-30
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.28
_Nora: The Last Chronicle of Devildom_ c.1-8
_Smash!_ c.39 and 40
_Tamago no Kimi _c.10
_Undead _c.10
_Young Gun Carnaval_ c.2
_Durarara!_ c.1


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 3, 2010)

Anuki 34-51
Ao no Exorcist 1-8
Aoi Destruction 1-6
Angel Densetsu 4-10
Apple 0 (Oneshot)
Ar Tonelico ~Arpeggio~ 1
Kamisama Dolls 3-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.264-265)
_Love Survival_ (Ch.5)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.7)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.15-23)


----------



## Blade (Jan 3, 2010)

Air Gear 265


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 3, 2010)

*Air Gear* chapter 265
*Tales of Vesperia* chapter 1-10


----------



## Lucius (Jan 3, 2010)

_Air Gear - 265
The Breaker - 53_


----------



## Blade (Jan 3, 2010)

The Breaker 50


----------



## Sasori (Jan 3, 2010)

Just caught up with My Balls.


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 3, 2010)

D. Gray-man 57-68


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 3, 2010)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 9
FMA chapter 85-87(Reread)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2010)

Air gear 265


----------



## Sen (Jan 3, 2010)

_School Days_ Chapter 1
_One Piece_ Chapter 20ish to Chapter 42


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 3, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 156
Chrono Crusade chapter 50-57
Baby It's you


----------



## S (Jan 3, 2010)

Persona 4 - 7.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 3, 2010)

*Hajime No Ippo *chapter 878


----------



## krome (Jan 3, 2010)

_07-Ghost_ 1 - 10
_Love Attack_ 1


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mayoi Neko Overrun chapter 1 !


----------



## KohZa (Jan 3, 2010)

Hajime No Ippo Chapter 878


----------



## emROARS (Jan 3, 2010)

Pandora Hearts 42-44


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 4, 2010)

_Detective Conan _c.566-718
_Air Gear _c.265
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.313 and 314
_Yureka _c.126
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.29
_Kuroko no Basket _c.32
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa_ c.44
_Omamori Himari _c.37
_Veritas _c.63
_Yamikin Ushijima-kun_ c.1 and 2
_Zippy Ziggy _c.25
_Gamble Fish_ c.28
_Replica_ c.5
_The Legend of Maian_ c.9
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.878
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.156
_Persona 4 _c.7


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 4, 2010)

Angel Densetsu 13-25
Ar Tonelico ~Apreggi~ 2-12
Ar ~Forgotten Summer 1-3
Arata Kangatari 1-5
Area no Kishi 1-21
En Passant 2
Seishun Pop 5
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 28
Gamble Fish 28


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 4, 2010)

_Omamori Himari Ch.37
Veritas Ch.63_


----------



## Kizaru (Jan 4, 2010)

Sanctuary Volume 1


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 4, 2010)

Veritas 63
Wolf Guy- Wolfen Crest 32-33
Zombie Loan 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.28)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.18)
_My Lovely Ghost Kana_ (Ch.15)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.26)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.37)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.26)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.5)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.21)
_Yuruism_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Ashiya (Jan 4, 2010)

Gantz Ch 310


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 4, 2010)

D. gray-man 85-100


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 4, 2010)

Gambling Emperor Zero Ch. 1-42


----------



## krome (Jan 4, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 1 - 33
_07 Ghost_ 11


----------



## Lucius (Jan 4, 2010)

_Veritas - 63_


----------



## The Imp (Jan 4, 2010)

Touch Volumes 1-4


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 4, 2010)

_Saiyuki Ibun_ c.2
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ c.1
_Spice and Wolf_ c.14
_[switch]_ c.26
_Haruka Naru Toki no Naka de_ c.1-9
_Haruka Naru Toki no Naka de 4 _c.1 and 2
_Needless_ c.1-16
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.30
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.33
_Olimpos_ c.3
_Wolf Guy_ c.32 and 33
_Yakumo Tatsu _c.7
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.200


----------



## Yozora (Jan 5, 2010)

Alive ch.71


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 5, 2010)

_ Break Blade Ch. 13-14_


----------



## KohZa (Jan 5, 2010)

_Alive The Final Evolution Chapter 71._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Maruoka-san Chi no Kyouikugakari_ (Ch.1)
_Ochibichan 18diary_ (One-Shot)
_Ojii-chan wa Shounen Tantei_ (Ch.17-23)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.200)


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 5, 2010)

Gambling Emperor Zero ch. 43-53
Legend Of The Strongest Man Kurosawa ch. 1-17


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 5, 2010)

Blust! chapter 0


----------



## Blade (Jan 5, 2010)

The Breaker 53


----------



## Omolara (Jan 5, 2010)

Rave ch 1-4. I just got in to Fairy Tail and now I'm all caught up. 
I plan to get back into NANA later on today though.


----------



## S (Jan 5, 2010)

The Breaker Ch. 53


----------



## krome (Jan 5, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 34
_Rurouni Kenshin_ 57 - 68
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ 1 - 10


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 5, 2010)

Omolara said:


> I plan to get back into NANA later on today though.


You should. NANA is really awesome. If you haven't seen the anime, watch that as well. I'm around chapter 60 or something. Going at a snails pace, since I'll be catching up soon anyway. Wonder when Aizawa will start releasing chapters again. Hope she recovers from whatever illness she has.

Read Blade of the Immortal volume 6-10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 5, 2010)

Area no Kishi 22-48
Ares 1-2
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 32-33
Heads 3


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 5, 2010)

bloody monday season 2 chapters 4-10.

air gear chapter 265.

bamboo blade chapters 89-93.

crimson grave chapters 1-8.

tenjo tenge chapters 125-129.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 6, 2010)

_Alive _c.71
_Sugiru 17 no Haru_ c.14 (end)
_Bamboo Blade _c.89-93
_The Sacred Blacksmith_ c.6 and 7
_The Legend of Maian_ c.10
_Bloody Monday II_ c.10
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.157
_Ruby Doll _c.7
_Code Breaker_ c.70
_Defense Devil _c.34
_Durarara!_ c.2
_Ensemble_ c.82
_Esprit _c.7
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.315 and 316
_Gintama_ c.291
_Hareluya II Boyz _c.91
_Hohzuki Island_ c.9
_Juushin Enbu_ c.15
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.34 and 35
_Liar Game_ c.96
_Q&A _c.7 and 8
_Rokudenashi Blues_ c.59
_Shiawase Kissa no Sanchoume_ c.30


----------



## Omolara (Jan 6, 2010)

Haohmaru said:


> You should. NANA is really awesome. If you haven't seen the anime, watch that as well. I'm around chapter 60 or something. Going at a snails pace, since I'll be catching up soon anyway. Wonder when Aizawa will start releasing chapters again. Hope she recovers from whatever illness she has.
> 
> Read Blade of the Immortal volume 6-10



I'm not sure what chapter I left off at. I think it's somewhere in the 50s. Oh, and I've seen the anime and first movie. I saw the movie first, and that made me want to watch the anime and read the manga. I suppose I've got time to restart it if I want since I'm still on break from school. 

Reread various chapters of Fairy Tail, Rave, Kimi ni Todoke 28... I'm all over the place with my manga.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2010)

_ Seishun Pop! Ch.5_


----------



## Gabe (Jan 6, 2010)

veritas 63
air gear 265


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 6, 2010)

Gambling Emperor Zero ch. 54-70
Gambling Maverick Kaiji ch. 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cell Phone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.4)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.70)
_Fudanshism_ (Ch.1-11)
_Negative Twin Tower!_ (Ch.1)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 6, 2010)

Karate Shoukoshi Kohinata Minoru 29-30
Veritas 63


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 6, 2010)

*Boyfriend* chapter 9


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 6, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 157


----------



## krome (Jan 6, 2010)

_Otokomae! Beads Kurabu _ 1 - 3
_Penguin Prince_ 1 - 5
_Purikyuu_ 1 - 5 
_Seishun Survival_ 1 - 4
_Ann Cassandra_ 1 - 8


----------



## Dagor (Jan 6, 2010)

The Breaker 44-53


----------



## xErika (Jan 6, 2010)

Kaichou no Maid Sama ch.45


----------



## Medusa (Jan 6, 2010)

necromanesque vol 1-3


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 6, 2010)

_ Code:Breaker Ch.70_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 7, 2010)

_Loveless _c.81
_Kurohime_ c.51
_Hanaka to Guuwa no Tera_ c.9
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.31
_Lucu Lucu _c.64-90
_Faster Than a Kiss_ c.16-22
_Emerging_ c.13
_Good Ending_ c.15
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.36


----------



## Chita (Jan 7, 2010)

Sunset on Third Street volume 5.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2010)

Rave 260-270, nearing the end


----------



## Aeon (Jan 7, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 70
*Detective Conan* Chapters 718-719


----------



## nanni (Jan 7, 2010)

Worst chapter 92
Crows chapters 13-16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 7, 2010)

*Today:* 


_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.289)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.39)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.32)
_Upotte_ (Ch.6)
_Veritas_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 7, 2010)

BB Project 1-3
Zetsuen no Tempest 1-2


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 7, 2010)

arago chapters 1 & 2.


----------



## krome (Jan 7, 2010)

_Otomen_ 1 - 12


----------



## KohZa (Jan 7, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 27-29._


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 7, 2010)

D. Gray-man chapters 110-125


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 7, 2010)

_Freezing _c.26
_Kimi to Boku _c.12
_Rappa_ c.1
_Tsuzuki wa Mata Ashita _c.1
_Arago _c.2
_Shiki _c.16
_Deadman Wonderland _c.26
_Detective Conan_ c.719
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.317
_Juushin Enbu_ c.16
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ c.14-16
_Umi no Misaki_ c.59
_The Residents of Birdcage Manor_ c.3_
The One_ c.64
_Kure-nai _c.26
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.92
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.32
_Meteor Methuselah _c.46
_Sket Dance_ c.99
_Heads _c.1-3
_Saiyuki Reload: Blast _c.1
_Baggataway_ c.1
_New Voices in the Dark _c.1
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.89
_Returners - Kigensha_ c.1
_Rookies _c.176
_The Breaker_ c.54


----------



## Cibo (Jan 8, 2010)

Good Ending ch.15


----------



## Terra Branford (Jan 8, 2010)

Darker Than BLACK Chapter 2.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 8, 2010)

_The Breaker Ch.54_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 8, 2010)

Asklepios 1-19
Otoyomegatari 1-9
ARAGO 2
Emerging 13
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 31


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Badminton Girl Special_ (Vol.1)
_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.8)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.51)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.25)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.77)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 8, 2010)

Today I read:

_Blade of the Immortal_ volume 2
_Fist of the Blue Sky_ volume 2


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2010)

Freesia vol 12
A Revolutionist in the Afternoon vol 1
The World is Mine vol 14
Kiichi!! vol 2-4


----------



## krome (Jan 8, 2010)

_07 Ghost_ 12 - 23
_Kieli_ 1
_The Breaker_ 23
_Rurouni Kenshin_ 69


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (Jan 8, 2010)

Hakouki Shinsegumi kitan Manga


----------



## nanni (Jan 8, 2010)

Crows chapters 17 - 21


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 8, 2010)

_Barakamon_ c.1-5
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.878
_Karakasa no Saien _c.1-3
_7th Period is a Secret_ c.1-5 (end)
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.318
_Luck Stealer _c.7
_Psychic Detective Yakum_o c.1
_Q.E.D. _c.6
_Sengoku_ c.20
_Will o' Wisp _c.1
_Hakushaku no Bouken_ c.1 and 2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 9, 2010)

Asu no Yoichi 1-25 
Ayu Mayu 1-29
B Reaction 1-6
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 32


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 9, 2010)

_ Nyankoi! Ch. 25_


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 9, 2010)

*Shugo Chara* chapter 40
*Neon Genesis Evangelion* chapter 83
*Freezing *chapter 26
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas* chapter 157


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.5)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.8-9)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.5)


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 9, 2010)

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.33
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ c.103
_Deadman Wonderland_ c.27
_Kurohime_ c.53
_No Bra_ c.25
_New Prince of Tennis_ c.21 and 22
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.158
_Mixim 11_ c.78
_The Legend of Maian _c.11
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.5
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.319
_Meteodo_ c.19
_The Legend of Koizumi_ c.11
_Needless_ c.17


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 10, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 158


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 10, 2010)

B Reaction 7-18
B-Shock 1-52
Baby Steps 1-9
Bad Company 1-2


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2010)

_ Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi Ch. 1_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.103)
_Marriage Royale_ (Ch.5)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.21-22)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.9)
_Toradora_ (Ch.15-24)


----------



## Blade (Jan 10, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 157-158


----------



## krome (Jan 10, 2010)

_Vagabond_ 1


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 10, 2010)

D. Gray-man 175-185

So close to finally being caught up.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 10, 2010)

Fairytail 166
Souleater 69


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 10, 2010)

~Good Ending~ chap. 15
Code:Breaker chap. 70
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru chap. 1-33


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 10, 2010)

*Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest* 34 - 35


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 10, 2010)

_Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi Ch. 2
 Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki Ch. 6
 Elemental Gelade Ch. 63-64_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 11, 2010)

_Cucumber Sandwich _c.1
_Reminiscences of Jade _c.1 and 2
_MAX_ c.1
_The Wicked Eyes Fly to the Full Moon _c.1 and 2
_Nergal!_ c.1-6
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ c.15-18
_Taboo-Tattoo_ c.1
_Oishii Kankei_ c.12
_Yureka_ c.128
_Chibisan Date_ c.1-3.5
_Eden_ c.118
_Evergreen _c.1
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.18
_Oninagi_ c.1
_Rokudenashi Blues_ c.60
_Natsu no Arashi _c.15
_The Ravages of Time_ c.302
_Yawara _c.60
_Gosick_ c.2
_Kenji _c.9-39


----------



## nanni (Jan 11, 2010)

Crows chapters 26 - 34


----------



## Brian (Jan 11, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 103
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chs. 1-21
_Reset_ Ch. 1


----------



## femmysmil3z (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been reading "The Sigh of Haruhi Suzumiya" novel :] not a manga, but still awesome


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 11, 2010)

Bad Company 3-10
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 1-7
New Grappler Baki 1-9
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 34-35
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 33


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2010)

*GTO Shonan Days Chapter 20*


----------



## Medusa (Jan 11, 2010)

Wolf Guy 70


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 103
_One Piece_ Ch.269 to Ch. 390


----------



## KohZa (Jan 11, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 166._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 11, 2010)

*Today:*



_Fate Kaleid Illya 2wei_ (Special 4)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.40)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.9-11)


----------



## S (Jan 11, 2010)

Veritas (Ch. 63)


----------



## Blade (Jan 11, 2010)

Fairy Tail 166


----------



## emROARS (Jan 11, 2010)

*DOGS: Bullet and Carnage *chapter 42


----------



## JustPimpin (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm reading chapter 1 of Fate/Stay Night. Does anyone think I'll like this?


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 11, 2010)

new Fairy Tail 

and Kimi ni Todoke 25-28


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 11, 2010)

*Full Metal Alchemist 103
Fairy Tail 166*


----------



## Gabe (Jan 11, 2010)

Fairy Tail 166
FMA 103


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 11, 2010)

Fairy Tail 166
Wolf guy-wolfen crest 34-35


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 11, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 166.

ikigami chapter chapter 22.

strobe edge chapter 1-15.

fullmetal alchemist chapter 103.


----------



## Dagor (Jan 11, 2010)

Fairy Tail 166


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 11, 2010)

_Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest 35/36_


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 11, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* 166


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2010)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure* Chapters 68-77
*Kongou Banchou * Chapter 3
*Bleach* Chapter 99


----------



## nanni (Jan 11, 2010)

Crows chapters 35 - 39part one
Fairy Tail chapters 165 - 166


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 12, 2010)

_Yandere Kanojo_ c.9-11
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.321 and 322
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.47
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.37
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.45
_Ahiru no Oujisama_ c.12
_Verdant Lord_ c.1
_Fairy Tail _c.166
_Durarara!! _c.3
_Ikikgami_ c.22
_Kenji_ c.40
_Tokage_ c.12
_Wolf Guy_ c.34 and 35
_Spice and Wolf_ c.15
_Babel _c.4


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 12, 2010)

_ Fairy Tail Ch. 166
Yandere Kanojo Ch.9-11_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 12, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 10-15
Fairy Tail 166
Full metal Alchemist 103
Sun-Ken Rock 4


----------



## Aeon (Jan 12, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 166
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 103


----------



## Dagor (Jan 12, 2010)

Soul Eater 69 Raw.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.13-15)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.166)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.27)
_No Bra_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Smoke (Jan 12, 2010)

Kanojo wa Kanno Shosetsuka 1 - 20
Fairy tail 139 - 166 
Aki-sora 13 - 15
Psyren 88 - 101
Nana to Kaoru 27


----------



## S (Jan 12, 2010)

Naruto Ch 135-142.
Bleach Ch 68-72.


----------



## Saga (Jan 12, 2010)

Ushio and Tora: 1 - 13


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 12, 2010)

D. Gray-man 185-190.

Finally caught up.

=]


----------



## Yozora (Jan 12, 2010)

Xblade 20
Kenka shoubai 1
Durarara! 1-2


----------



## krome (Jan 12, 2010)

_Bakuman_ 1 - 5


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 13, 2010)

_Adventure and Trouble Diary_ c.4
_Blade of the Immortal _c.144
_Lost+Brain _c.16
_Ensemble_ c.83
_Hareluya II Boy _c.93
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.46
_Sun-Ken Rock _c.4
_Yuurei Ryoukoudairiten_ c.3
_Esoragoto_ c.1 and 2
_Utopia's Avenger_ c.1 and 2


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 13, 2010)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 367_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 13, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 15-33


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 159
FMA chapter 100


----------



## S (Jan 13, 2010)

Naruto Ch. 478
Bleach Ch. 388


----------



## nanni (Jan 13, 2010)

Crows chapters 39part two - 44


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 13, 2010)

The One, chapter 66! 



Mr. Psychedelic said:


> D. Gray-man 185-190.
> 
> Finally caught up.
> 
> =]



I totally forgot about this


----------



## Gabe (Jan 13, 2010)

Naruto Ch. 478


----------



## krome (Jan 13, 2010)

_Bakuman_ 6 - 14
_Break Blade_ 1
_Wallflower_ 1 - 25


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 13, 2010)

FMA 103
Blazer Drive 1-20
Naruto 478
One Piece 570


----------



## Extasee (Jan 13, 2010)

D Grayman 19
OHSHC 36
WallFlower 13


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 13, 2010)

*Naruto* 478
*One Piece* 570


----------



## KohZa (Jan 14, 2010)

_FMA Chapter 103 
Ane Doki Chapter 1-5_


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 14, 2010)

_Naruto Ch. 478_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 14, 2010)

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.34
_Bleach _c.388
_Naruto_ c.478
_One Piece_ c.573
_Five_ c.36
_Gamaran_ c.31
_Beshari Gurashi_ c.1
_Cage of Eden_ c.22
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.367
_Shin Kami no Koe_ c.2
_Kenji _c.41
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.75
_Kuroko no Basket_ c.38
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ c.8 and 9
_Sable Prince_ c.5
_The World God Only Knows _c.74
_Yugo_ c.14
_Yuria 100 Shiki _c.54


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 14, 2010)

JJBA Part 3 Ch.1-15.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
Naruto 478
One Piece 570
To-love-ru 162.5
Kimi no Iru Machi 75
The World God Only Knows 74
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 367
Shamo 40 - 60


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
Naruto 478
One Piece 570


----------



## Aeon (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 388
*Naruto* Chapter 478
*One Piece* Chapter 570


----------



## Evul Overload (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 388
Naruto Chapter 478
One Piece Chapter 570
Hunter X Hunter Chapter 292
Legend Of Koizumi Chapter 17


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 14, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 34-36
Dr. Rurru 4
Kimi no Iru Machi 75
Naruto 478
One Piece 570


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
HunterxHunter 292


----------



## ForteAnly (Jan 14, 2010)

Naruto 478
One Piece 570


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
Beelzebub 44


----------



## Lucius (Jan 14, 2010)

_Naruto 478
One Piece 570
Bleach 388_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 14, 2010)

one piece 570
hunterXhunter 292
katekyo hitman reborn 273
bakuman 69
dgray man 190
claymore 99 
bleach 388
naruto 478


----------



## nanni (Jan 14, 2010)

Naruto 478
One Piece 570


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 14, 2010)

Zetman 17-26


----------



## Gabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
Naruto 478
Reborn 273
Bakuman 69


----------



## Dagor (Jan 14, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 273 
Beelzebub  44


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 14, 2010)

Ane Doki! chap. 26  	
Beelzebub chap. 44 	
Bleach chap. 388
One Piece chap. 570  
Naruto chap. 478


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bleach* 388
*Naruto* 478
*One Piece* 570
*Beelzebub* 44
*Bakuman * 69


----------



## Brian (Jan 14, 2010)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 22
_Sun-ken Rock_ Ch. 3-4
_Bleach_ Ch. 388
_Veritas_ Ch. 63
_Naruto_ Ch. 478


----------



## nanni (Jan 14, 2010)

*White Clouds.*


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 14, 2010)

*Bleach* 388


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Bleach 388
Naruto 478
Beelzebub 44
Ichigo Mashimaro 41-58
Kyuuso wa Cheese no Yume wo Miru 1-6
Sojou no Koi wa Nido Haneru 1-8
Dragon Ball 75-196


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 14, 2010)

_Pluto_ Chapters 1 - 7
_SaiKano_ Chapters 1 - 7
_Asatte Dance_ Chapters 26 - 38
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 37 - 40
_Blood Alone_ Chapters 1 - 6


----------



## The Imp (Jan 14, 2010)

H2 v25-34
HxH c292


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 15, 2010)

_Beelzebub Ch. 44
Ane Doki Ch. 26_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 15, 2010)

_The Gods War_ c.1-5


----------



## Aeon (Jan 15, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 69
_*Kyoukai no Rinne*_ Chapter 34
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 273


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2010)

Bleach
Naruto
Ane Doki   =[


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 15, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 37-60
Bleach 388
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 34
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 273


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 15, 2010)

psyren 102


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 15, 2010)

_Naruto 478
Veritas 64_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.388)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.255)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.273)
_Naruto_ (Ch.478)


----------



## Gabe (Jan 15, 2010)

Psyren 102
Airgear 266


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

AG n psyren n minoru


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 15, 2010)

*Air Gear* chapter 266
*Naruto* Chapter 478
*Bleach* chapter 388
*One Piece *chapter 570
*katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 273
*Beelzebub* chapter 44
*Fairy tail* chapter 166
*Ane Doki *chapter 26
*Fullmetal Alchemist* chapter 103


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 15, 2010)

Air Gear 266
KHR! 273


----------



## Sen (Jan 15, 2010)

_Bleach_ Chapter 388
_One Piece_ Chapter 407-413


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 15, 2010)

*Ane Doki* Ch. 26


----------



## krome (Jan 15, 2010)

_Bakuman_ 15


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 15, 2010)

Bakuman 69
Reborn 273
Love Hina 31-40
Arashi no Ato 1-6
Dragon Ball 197-276


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 15, 2010)

_Ane Doki!_ Chapters 22 - 26 (end)
_Pluto_ Chapters 8 - 15
_Blood Alone_ Chapters 7 - 14
_SaiKano_ Chapters 8 - 15
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 41 - 44


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 16, 2010)

_Bakumatsu Renka Karyuukenshiden _c.1 and 2


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 16, 2010)

Naruto 478 - Susanoo Final Version


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 16, 2010)

_ Kimi wa Boku no Toriko Nare Ch. 1-5_


----------



## Diarrhea (Jan 16, 2010)

*Confession* Ch. 1-2 (End)
*Legend Of The Outlaw Gai* Ch. 1-10
*Mahjong Legend Akagi* Ch. 108-109


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 16, 2010)

*Soul Eater* chapter 69
*Ane Doki* chapter 1-26
*Bakuman *chapter 69


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ane Doki_ (Ch.26)
_Beezelbub_ (Ch.44)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.29)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.367)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.292)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.2-3)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.201)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 16, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 61-132
Black Bird 1-7
Spicy Spies 1-2
Taboo Tatoo 1
Ane Doki 26
ARAGO 3
Emerging 14
Fairy Tail 167
Gamble Fish 26
Soul Eater 69


----------



## Dirzzt (Jan 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 167


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 160


----------



## krome (Jan 16, 2010)

_Beezlebub_ 44


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 16, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 88-89
Tenjou Tenge chap. 129
Fairy Tail chap. 167


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 16, 2010)

Crimson Shell 1-6
Skyhigh Karma 7-21
Bradherley's Coach 1-8
Love Hina 41-50
Dragon Ball 277-385


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 16, 2010)

_Pluto_ Chapters 16 - 23
_Blood Alone_ Chapters 15 - 19
_SaiKano _Chapters 16 - 24
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 45 - 48


----------



## Yozora (Jan 16, 2010)

Until Death Do Us Apart 94
Fairy tail 167


----------



## Aeon (Jan 16, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 167
*Soul Eater* Chapter 69
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 71
*Break Blade* Chapters 01-03
*Detective Conan* Chapter 720


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 17, 2010)

_Fairy Tail _c.167
_Takkoku _c.9
_Emerging_ c.14
_Gekkoh _c.42
_Dr. Rurru _c.4
_Sangatsu no Lion_ c.13
_Hunter x Hunter _c.292 
_Liar Game _c.97
_Bakuman_ c.69
_Devil and Her Love Song _c.24
_Umisho_ c.66
_Oishii Kankei _c.13
_Air Gear _c.266
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.253
_Ane-Doki _c.26 (end)
_Arago _c.3
_Beezlebub _c.44
_Coppelion _c.6
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki _c.27
_Detective Conan_ c.720
_Fukuyadou Honpo _c.19
_Gamble Fish _c.29
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.324-327
_Hareluya II Boy _c.94
_Hakuouki Jurenka _c.1 and 2 (end)
_Little Forest_ c.3
_Haruyuki Bus _c.11
_Hohzuki Island _c.10
_xxxHOLIC _c.196
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.273
_Kenji_ c.42-44
_Meteodo_ c.20
_Psyren _c.102
_Q&A _c.9
_Rokudenashi Blues_ c.61
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ c.10 and 11
_Sengoku _c.21
_Shigurui _c.61 and 62
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.160
_Shinrei Tantei Yakumo _c.2
_Soul Eater_ c.69
_Veritas _c.64
_Veins_ c.1
_Yasashii Watashi_ c.6
_Zettai Karen Children _c.201
_Witchcraft Troops_ c.4
_Mission School_ c.3
_Alpine Rose _c.11
_Yureka _c.129 and 130
_Code Breaker_ c.71


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 17, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 134-165
Until Death Do Us Part 94
Witchcraft Troopers 4


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 17, 2010)

_ Code:Breaker Ch. 71_


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 17, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 167
*Crows*  chapter 47
*Break Blade* chapter 17
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas* chapter 160
*Bloody Cross* chapter 4


----------



## Dagor (Jan 17, 2010)

Psyren 102.
Fairy Tail 167.


----------



## nanni (Jan 17, 2010)

Crows chapter 45
Fairy Tail chapter 167


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 17, 2010)

*Today:*


_Dr.Rurru_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.167)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.20)
_Mission School_ (Ch.3)
_Ojii-chan wa Shounen Tantei_ (Ch.22-28)
_Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume_ (Ch.10)
_OtoxMaho_ (Ch.10)
_Pastel_ (Ch.113)
_Psyren_ (Ch.102)


----------



## Blade (Jan 17, 2010)

Psyren 102
SS Lost Canvas 160


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

_Liar Game_ Chapter 97


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 17, 2010)

_Pluto_ Chapters 24 - 31
_Blood Alone_ Chapters 20 - 26
_SaiKano_ Chapters 25 - 33
_Koukou Debut_ Chapters 49 - 52 (end)
_Adventure Boys_ Chapters 1 - 7 (end)
_Emerald_ (oneshot)


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 17, 2010)

Love Hina 51-55
Dragon Ball 386-520


----------



## Yozora (Jan 17, 2010)

Amnesia Labyrinth 3
Alive 72
Break Blade 17


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 18, 2010)

_ Shinrei Tantei Yakumo Ch. 2
 Bloody Cross Ch. 4
 Elemental Gelade Ch. 65
 Sun-ken Rock Ch. 2
 Mission! School Ch. 3
 Umisho Ch. 66
 Kagerou Meikyuu Ch 3
 Break Blade Ch. 17
 Onikirisama no Hakoirimusume Ch. 10
_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 18, 2010)

_Until Death Do Us Part_ c.94
_Comic Party _c.14
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.47
_MiXiM 11_ c.79
_Mizuho Ambivalent _c.19
_Tokyo Bardo _c.0 and 1
_8.1 Yamada Yuusuke Gekijou _c.1 and 2
_Makai Ouji: Devils and Realist _c.1
_Tousei Gensou Hakubutsushi _c.1 and 2
_Tomorrows _c.1
_Torikago Gakkyuu _c.1-4
_Kaizyu no Tail _c.1
_Clear Qualia_ c.1-5
_Amnesia Labyrinth _c.1-3
_Psycho Knocker_ (oneshot)
_Alive_ c.72
_Angel Heart _c.170
_Zetman _c.132
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.48
_Something More Beautiful Than Love _c.14
_Joshiraku _c.1 and 2
_3 A.M. Dangerous Zone_ c.1
_Zettai Kareshi _c.1-19


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 18, 2010)

*Alive- The Final Evolution* 72
*Veritas* 64


----------



## S (Jan 18, 2010)

Dragonball Volume 18
Tenjo Tenge Ch. 130


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2010)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.71)
_Love Yume Mix_ (Ch.2-4)
_Ojii-chan wa Shounen Tantei_ (Ch.29-34)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.41)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 18, 2010)

New Grappler Baki 165-276
Baki: Son of Ogre 1-18
Veritas 64


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 18, 2010)

Love Hina 56-61
I can't sleep alone 1-8
Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan 1-8
Medaka Box 34
Maria Holic 14
Kuroshitsuji 41


----------



## krome (Jan 18, 2010)

_Kuroshitsuji_ 41


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

_One Piece_ Chapter 414-420


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 18, 2010)

_Pluto_ c. 32 - 39
_Blood Alone_ c. 27 & 28
_SaiKano_ c. 34 - 43


----------



## Gabe (Jan 18, 2010)

fairy tail 167
gantz 311


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 19, 2010)

_Zettai Kareshi_ c.19-32 (end)
_Rappi Rangai _c.30
_Kamisama Dolls_ c.5
_Medaka Box_ c.34
_Ghost Sweepeer Mikami _c.329
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ c.41
_Saijou no Meii_ c.11
_Shigurui_ c.63 and 64
_Marchen Prince_ c.1-22 (end)
_Pretty Face _c.1-52 (end)
_Good Ending_ c.17


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 19, 2010)

_Medaka Box Ch. 34_


----------



## ForteAnly (Jan 19, 2010)

Fairy Tail 167


----------



## Brian (Jan 19, 2010)

_One Piece_ Ch. 25-75
_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 119-125
_Veritas_ Ch. 64


----------



## Aeon (Jan 19, 2010)

*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapters 65-72


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 19, 2010)

Zero: Circle of Flow 4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2010)

*Today:*


_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.256)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.42)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.34)


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 19, 2010)

Fairy Tail 167
Kuroshitsuji 41


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 167 (again)
*Hajime No Ippo *chapter 880
*Kuroshitsuji* chapter 41
*Faster then a Kiss *chapter 19-23
*Medaka Box* chapter 34


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 19, 2010)

Love Hina 62-80
Ilegenes ~ Kokuyou no Kiseki ~ 13
Sukitte Ii na yo 1-3 (Dropped)
Genshiken 56


----------



## Blade (Jan 19, 2010)

Air Gear 264


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

_One Piece_ 420-424 

School is slowing me down


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 19, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *167


----------



## Gabe (Jan 19, 2010)

Gantz  chapter 311


----------



## MisterQ (Jan 19, 2010)

defence devil 2-34


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 19, 2010)

Toriko chap. 1-42
~Good Ending~ chap. 17


----------



## Furious George (Jan 19, 2010)

Kekkaishi, chap. 1-3


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 19, 2010)

Zetman 87-100


----------



## krome (Jan 19, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 70


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 19, 2010)

Kenichi 368


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 19, 2010)

Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 35


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 19, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 167.

hunter x hunter chapter 291.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 20, 2010)

_HSDK Ch. 368_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 20, 2010)

_Kurohime_ c.54
_Cage of Eden_ c.23
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.880
_Fly, Daddy, Fly _c.3
_Gantz _c.311
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.95 and 96
_Kenji _c.45_
Kimi no Iru Machi _c.76
_Meteodo_ c.21
_Kuroshitsuji _c.41
_Natsume Yuujinchou _c.20-22
_Shigurui_ c.65
_Saver_ c.1-25
_Koi Koi Country Road _c.1 and 2
_Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru_ c.0-2
_Ichigo Jikan_ c.1 and 2
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.35
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.368
_Shin Yami no Koe _c.3
_Kamisama Game _c.3
_Saint Young Men_ c.9
_Sukima Shiki_ c.2
_Uta no Prince-sama_ c.1


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Kurohime 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.266)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.22-23)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.368)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.76)
_Onidere_ (Ch.86-87)
_Sundome_ (Ch.51-53)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 20, 2010)

OP chapter 571
Bleach chapter 389


----------



## Blade (Jan 20, 2010)

Bleach 389


----------



## S (Jan 20, 2010)

Naruto chapter 479
OP chapter 571
Bleach chapter 389


----------



## Sen (Jan 20, 2010)

_One Piece_ 425-430


----------



## Lucius (Jan 20, 2010)

_One Piece - 571
Bleach - 389_


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 20, 2010)

*Cage Of Eden* chapter 23
*Million Girl *chapter 1-4
*Skip Beat* chapter 1-10
*Captain Tsubasa Golden 23* chapter 40


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 20, 2010)

Smuggler 1-4
Piano no Mori 44-46
Fairy Tail 167
Ane Doki! 1-26
Seizon -LifE- 1-23
Heads 4
Ikigami 23


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 20, 2010)

Bleach 389
One Piece 571


----------



## krome (Jan 20, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 71 - 75


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 20, 2010)

One Piece 571.


----------



## Gabe (Jan 20, 2010)

Bleach 389
Naruto 479


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 20, 2010)

naruto chapter 479.

bleach chapter 389.

one piece chapter 571.

kurohime chapters 54 & 55.


----------



## Legend (Jan 20, 2010)

naruto chapter 479

bleach chapter 389

one piece chapter 571

historys strongest disciple kenichi  chapter 368


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 20, 2010)

_Pluto_ c. 40 - 47
_SaiKano_ c. 44 - 57


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 21, 2010)

*Naruto* 479
*Bleach* 389
*One Piece* 571


----------



## nanni (Jan 21, 2010)

Monster Soul chapters 1-4


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 21, 2010)

_Saver _c.26-29
_Bleach_ c.389
_Takkoku!!_ c.10
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.2
_Heads_ c.4
_Ikigami _c.23
_Kurohime _c.55
_Ao no Exorcist_ c.9
_Wild Life_ c.35
_One Piece _c.571
_Gamaran _c.32
_Neon Genesis Evangelion _c.84
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.330
_Hareluya II Boy _c.97 and 98
_Countrouble _c.1
_Umi no Misaki_ c.60
_Let's Lagoon_ c.7
_Nodame Cantabile: Opera-hen _c.1
_Mononoke Soushi _c.1-3
_Keppeki Shounen Kanzen Soubi _c.5
_Hourou Musuko _c.81
_Piano no Mori _c.46
_Rokudenashi Blues_ c.62
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai _c.12 and 13
_Naruto _c.479


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 21, 2010)

Kurohime 55
Let's Lagoon 7
Umi no Misaki 60
Naruto 479
One Piece 571
Bleach 389
Watashi Ni XX Shinasai 8


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 21, 2010)

_Bleach cH.389
Naruto cH.479
Let's Lagoon cH. 7_


----------



## Smoke (Jan 21, 2010)

Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 0-38
Hunter X hunter 293
Umi no Misaki 60
Naruto 479
One Piece 571
Bleach 389
Orange Yane No Chiisana Ie 44


----------



## Aeon (Jan 21, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 389
*Naruto* Chapter 479
*One Piece* Chapter 571
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 72
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 35
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 10-11


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 21, 2010)

Baki Son of Ogre 18-22
Heads 4
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 35
Kimi no Iru Machi 76


----------



## Fran (Jan 21, 2010)

I read the 4 Shounen Jump releases.

I'm so bored, that I'm re-reading Shin Angyo Onshi for the gazillionth time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.9)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.69)
_Bleach_ (Ch.389)
_Freezing_ (Ch.26)
_My Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.41)
_Naruto_ (Ch.479)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.69)
_Tsubame Syndrome_ (Ch.25)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 21, 2010)

Naruto chapter 479.


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 21, 2010)

*Fujoshi Kanojo* chapter 1
*sora no otoshimono* chapter 1
*Beast Master *chapter 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 21, 2010)

*Dorohedoro*: _7-17_


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 21, 2010)

Bakuman 70
Beelzebub 45
Bleach 389
Bloody Monday Season 2 11
Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana 13
Naruto 479
Nodame Cantabile 35-82


----------



## Totitos (Jan 21, 2010)

re-reading HSDK 1-87


----------



## The Imp (Jan 21, 2010)

re-read Vagabond c01-50
Vinland Saga c61


----------



## Marmite. (Jan 21, 2010)

One Piece Ch. 571


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 21, 2010)

Beelzebub chap. 45  
Naruto chap. 479
One Piece chap. 571
Bleach chap. 389
Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 90


----------



## Dagor (Jan 21, 2010)

Beelzebub 45.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 21, 2010)

_Alive The Final Evolution Chapter 71-72 
One Piece Chapter 571
Bleach Chapter 389 
Naruto Chapter 479 
Belzeebub Chapter 45 
Medaka Box Chapter 34_


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 21, 2010)

*Beelzebub* Chapter 45


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 22, 2010)

_Beelzebub: cH. 45_


----------



## Platinum (Jan 22, 2010)

Latest chapters of

Bakuman, MSN, Naruto, One Piece and Vinland Saga.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 22, 2010)

Saint Seiya: Episode G 1-3
Let's Bible 0-1
Yellow Dragon Ga Arawareta 1-4
Mahou Sensei Negima 276
Naruto 479
One Piece 571
Bleach 389
Arago 4
Vinland Saga 61
Saint Seiya: The Next Dimension 19


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 22, 2010)

bloody monday season 2 chapter 11.

heads chapter 1-4.

ultimo chapter 12.


----------



## Brian (Jan 22, 2010)

_Gantz_ Ch. 311
_Naruto_ Ch. 479
_Bleach_ Ch. 389
_One Piece_ Ch. 76-120


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 22, 2010)

_You're My Girlfriend _c.1-4 (end)
_Hunter x Hunter _c.293
_Kimi ni Shika Kikoenai _c.0-4 (end)
_Flags_ c.6
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ c.276
Arcana c._Monarch Sacred; Kashoku; Kokonoe Kyuujutsu; The Kind Wizard and the Paper Bag Girl; Holly Green and the White Little Garden; Love-coloured Glasses; A Gentle Temperature; Chiyosama; Sleeping Vampire; Nightbird; Super Human Console; The Wolf and the 7 Baby Goats; Crossing the River_
_Daydream Nation_ c.1-4
_Nononono_ c.1-3
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.331
_Seiyuu-ka!_ c.1-3
_Bakuman_ c.70
_Code Breaker _c.72
_Dokuhime _c.5 and 6
_Hiki_ c.1
_Camelot Garden _(oneshot)
_Hohzuki Island_ c.11
_Kekkaishi_ c.290
_QED_ c.7
_Vinland Saga_ c.61
_Bloodhound _c.1-3
_Count Cain _c.1-30


----------



## Chita (Jan 22, 2010)

Danchi Tomoo vol 1


----------



## Sen (Jan 22, 2010)

_One Piece_ 425-481


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 22, 2010)

Vinland Saga 61


----------



## Aeon (Jan 22, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 70
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 73
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 274


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 22, 2010)

_Pluto_ c.48 - 55
_SaiKano _c.58 - 72 (End)
_Saint Young Men_ c.9
_8.1 Yamada Yuusuke Gekijou _c.1 & 2
_Memories of Emanon_ c.1
_Watching TV All The Time Makes You Stupid_ (Oneshot)
_Bokurano_ c.1
_Kaikisen - Return to the Sea_ c.2 - 6 (End)
_Hi Ina_ (Oneshot)
_Mushishi_ c.1
_Mononoke_ c.1
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.1
_Momonchi_ c.1


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 22, 2010)

*Naruto* chapter 479
*One Piece* chapter  571
*Bleach *chapter 389
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 274
*Captain Tsubasa Golden 23* chapter 42
*Hunter X Hunter *chapter 293
*Ommamori Himari *chapter 38
*Bakuman* chapter 70
*Beelzebub* chapter 45
*Angel Heart* chapter 171
*Neon Genesis Evangelion* chapter 84
*Cage of Eden* chapter 24
*Code Breaker* chapter 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.70)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.24)
_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.9)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.290)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.7)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.276)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.26.1)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.38)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.6)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 17


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2010)

KHR! 274
Wolfguy-Wolfen crest 36-38


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 22, 2010)

Love Hina 81-91
Ilegenes ~ Kokuyou no Kiseki ~ 14
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 274
Nodame Cantabile 83-100


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 22, 2010)

FMA chapter 100.


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

_KHR Chapter 274 
Whistle Chapter 1-40 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 42-43 
Mahou Sensei Negima Chaper 276._


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jan 22, 2010)

*Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest*_ 36-39_


----------



## Blade (Jan 22, 2010)

KHR Chapter 274 
FT 168-169


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail 168-169


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 22, 2010)

_Pluto_ c.56 - 65 (End)
_Saint Young Men_ c.10
_Love Story, Killed_ (Oneshot)
_Mononoke_ c.2
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.1
_Mushishi _c.2
_Memories of Emanon_ c.2 - 9 (End)
_Bokurano_ c.2
_Ristorante Paradiso_ c.1
_Makka na Otoko no Ko_ (Oneshot)


----------



## KohZa (Jan 22, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 44-73._


----------



## Gabe (Jan 22, 2010)

Psyren 103
Dance in the Vampire 
Fairy Tail 168-169 Bund 32 -33
Reborn 274
Bakuman  70
Dragon Ball 68


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 23, 2010)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 36-39
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 274
Sun-Ken Rock 5
Rave Master 1


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 23, 2010)

_Kogan no Mouten_ c.1
_Blood Monday 2_ c.11
_Karakuridoji Ultimo_ c.12
_Arago _c.4
_Oishii Kankei_ c.14
_Brothers_ c.3
_Yureka_ c.131
_Code Breaker_ c.73
_Ensemble _c.84
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.20
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.332
_Houstan e Youkuso_ c.1
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.274
_Kenji _c.46
_Machigatta_ c.1
_Needless_ c.50
_Nononono _c.4
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.90
_Omamori Himari_ c.38
_Rain_ c.1
_Shigurui_ c.66
_Sidooh _c.52
_Variante_ c.12
_Wolf Guy_ c.36-39
_XBlade_ c.21
_Angel Heart_ c.171
_Saint Young Men_ c.10
_Zetman_ c.133
_Berserk _c.310


----------



## Proxy (Jan 23, 2010)

Fairy Tail: ch. 168 - 169
Sun-ken Rock: ch. 5
Wolf Guy: ch. 36 - 39


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 23, 2010)

_ Break Blade ch. 18
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka ch. 20.5
Moujuu wa Ori no Naka ch. 1
 Variante ch. 1-3
 Omamori Himari ch. 38
 Bloody Monday 2 ch. 11
 Code:Breaker ch. 72-73
 Dance in the Vampire Bund ch. 32-33
 Mirai Nikki ch. 49
 Love Fighter! ch. 1
XBlade Ch.020
 Godeath ch. 1-2_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 23, 2010)

Bleach 389.
Beelzebub 45.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 474
D.Gray-Man 190
One Piece 571
Ultimo 12
Fairy 167


----------



## Aeon (Jan 23, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 290
*Fairy Tail* Chapters 168-169


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

_One Piece_ 450-571
_Liar Game_ 98


----------



## Brian (Jan 23, 2010)

_Sun-ken Rock _Ch. 5
_Zippy Ziggy_ Ch. 22-25


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 23, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 168-169
*Dragonball* chapter 68
*Doraemon* chapter 61
*Full Contact* chapter 14
*kekkashi chapter* 290
*Liar Game* chapter 98
*Psyren* chapter 103


----------



## Dagor (Jan 23, 2010)

Fairy Tail 168&169.
Psyren 103.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.45)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.72)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.293)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.274)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.5-9)
_Veritas_ (Ch.64)


----------



## valerian (Jan 23, 2010)

Hokuto no Ken 1 - 43 (reread)


----------



## Cibo (Jan 23, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund 32-33


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jan 23, 2010)

Fairy Tail chap. 168-169
Ookami no Monshou - Wolf Guy chap. 33-39
Toriko chap. 56


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 23, 2010)

*Fujoshi Kanojo* chapter 2
*sora no otoshimono* chapter 2
*Beast Master* chapter 2


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 23, 2010)

Bastard!!  Chapter is called Number of the beast.


----------



## Blade (Jan 23, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 161-162


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 23, 2010)

_Monster_ c.1 - 8
_Mushishi_ c.3
_Mononoke_ c.3
_Bokurano_ c.3 - 6


----------



## Prowler (Jan 23, 2010)

Naruto volume 43. For the lulz.
Monster volume 5.
Pluto volume 1.
Billy Bat volume 1. 

*I was bored. *


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 23, 2010)

Pluto Chapter 28-40
Bakuman  Chapter 70 
Berserk Chapter 310
Vagabond Chapter 287


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jan 23, 2010)

*Psyren* Chapter 103


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

_Mirai Nikki_ Chapters 1-17


----------



## Isoya Emi (Jan 23, 2010)

school rumble volume 13


----------



## OOXX (Jan 23, 2010)

Claymore(ch.100)
Naruto(ch.480)

i love 2 read manga but they dont sell much manga in australia.
does any1 know a place that sell manga ?!


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 23, 2010)

Mirai Nikki 49
Nodame Cantabile 101-136
Nodame Cantabile - Encore Opera-hen 1


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 24, 2010)

_MiXiM 11_ c.80
_Fairy Tail _c.168 and 169
_A Girls_ c.11
_Dance in the Vampire Bund _c.32 and 33
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.333
_Historie _c.59
_Liar Game_ c.98
_Mirai Nikki _c.49
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.28
_Ouran Highschool Host Club _c.78
_Psyren _c.103
_Rokudenashi Blues_ c.63
_Shigurui_ c.67
_Something More Beautiful Than Love_ c.15 (end)
_Sun-ken Rock_ c.5
_Yureka _c.132
_Boku to Watashi no Henai Jijou_ c.1
_Zettai Karen Children _c.202
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.161 and 162
_Baka to Test to Shokanjuu_ c.8
_Gekkoh_ c.43
_Kurohime_ c.56
_Trace_ c.0-3.3


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail 168-169
Rave Master 2-3
Kongoh Banchou 56
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 8


----------



## Smoke (Jan 24, 2010)

Mahou Tsukai Kurohime 45-56
Orange Yane No Chiisana Ie 46
My little sister can't be this cute 2
Nana to kaoru 28
Zetman 133
Beelzebub 45
Bakuman 70
Vinland Saga 61
Open Sesame 79


----------



## Aeon (Jan 24, 2010)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 68


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 24, 2010)

_XBlade Ch. 21_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 24, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 161-162


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.8)
_Dance of the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.32-33)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.168-169)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.21)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.57)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.28)
_Psyren_ (Ch.103)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.202)


----------



## Blade (Jan 24, 2010)

Psyren chapter 103


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 24, 2010)

Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms 1-3
Memories of Emanon 1-9
Fairy Tail 168-169
Sekai no Owari to Yoakemae 1-11
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 66-68
Shoujo Nemu 1-10


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 24, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 39


----------



## krome (Jan 24, 2010)

_Beezlebub_ 45


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 24, 2010)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: *Chapters 105-114


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 24, 2010)

_Monster_ c.9 - 16
_Bokurano_ c.7 - 12
_Mononoke_ c.4 - 8
_Mushishi_ c.4 & 5
_Ristorante Paradiso_ c.2
_Momonchi_ c.2
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.2


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 24, 2010)

*Marai Nikki* chap. 49


----------



## KohZa (Jan 24, 2010)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 163._


----------



## Yush (Jan 24, 2010)

_Wolf Guy: Wolfen Crest 38-40
Bakuman 70
Hajimete no Aku 23
Good Ending 18
Onani Master Kurosawa COMPLETED_


----------



## S (Jan 24, 2010)

Rabma 1/2 Volume 1,2


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

_Mirai Nikki _Chapters 18-49


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 24, 2010)

kurohime chapter 56.

pandora hearts chapter 45.

bloody cross chapter 5.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 25, 2010)

_Count Cain_ c.31-45
_Pandora Hearts _c.45
_Reminiscences of Jade _c.3
_Sasameki Koto_ c.27 and 28
_Battle Angel Alita_ c.96
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.334
_Kenji _c.48
_Nononono_ c.5
_Sengoku Yoko_ c.23
_Skip Beat!_ c.151
_Sidooh_ c53
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.881
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas _c.163
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.48
_Shigurui_ c.68
_Holyland _c.72 amd 73
_The Life and Times of an Idiot Section Chief_ c.1
_Le Gardenie _c.0 and 1
_All-Rounder Meguru c_.9 and 10
_Soil _c.37-40
_Ciguatera_ c.53 and 54
_The Music of Marie_ c.11
_Garden_ c.1


----------



## Yozora (Jan 25, 2010)

Boku to Issho 25


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 25, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.168 and 169_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 25, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 163


----------



## Tiger (Jan 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail - 137-167
Veritas - 42-64


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2010)

_Oyasumi Punpun_ Chs. 23-30
_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 126
_Hikari no Machi_ Ch. 1
_One Piece_ Chs. 121-131


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 25, 2010)

Rave Master 4-10
Kongoh Banchou 57


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 25, 2010)

*Today:*


_Badminton Girl_ (Ch.4-6)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.81)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.47-49)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.27)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.33-34)


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 25, 2010)

Banya: The Explosive Delivery Man 1-38
Go Ahead 1-7


----------



## Blade (Jan 25, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 163-164


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Pluto 53-65 (easily one of my favorite manga)
Sun-Ken Rock 1-5


----------



## Lucius (Jan 25, 2010)

_Bakuman - 70_


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 25, 2010)

Screw that, I must forgot about Hunter X Hunter's bad art design and starting reading it again.

Hunter X Hunter chapters 192-195.

I forgot just how good is it to read. As long you don't let some lazy art design bother you.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 25, 2010)

_Monster_ c.17 - 24
_Mushishi_ c.6 - 10
_Momonchi_ c.3 - 5 (End)
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.3 - 9


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

_Garden_ Chapter 1
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ Chapters 1-21


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 25, 2010)

*Yankee-Kun To Megane-Chan* 66-68


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 26, 2010)

_Count Cain _c.46-final (end)
_Charming Junkie _c.46
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.335
_Hareluya II Boy _c.99
_Karneval_ c.19
_Needless_ c.51
_Raiders_ c.13
_Rain _c.2
_Tamashii no Futago _c.5
_The World God Only Knows _c.75
_Black Lagoon _c.77
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.164
_Countrouble_ c.2
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.36
_Green_ c.1-3
_[zion] _c.1-4
_Goth _c.1-5 (end)
_Special A _c.1-4


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2010)

_History's Strongest Deciple Kenichi 369_


----------



## Brian (Jan 26, 2010)

_Vagabond_ ch. 288
_Garden_ Ch. 1
_Oyasumi Punpun_ Ch. 31-56
_Hikari no Machi_ Ch. 2


----------



## valerian (Jan 26, 2010)

Berserk volume 1 - 5
Battle Angel Alita volume 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 26, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 165-166


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ane Comi_ (Ch.3) 
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.41-42)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.28)
_Sundome_ (Ch.54-58)


----------



## S (Jan 26, 2010)

Persona 4 Ch 7
Persona 3 Ch 1-10


----------



## KohZa (Jan 26, 2010)

_Saint Seiya The lost Canvas Chapter 166. 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 46-47._


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _ Ch 22-25


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 26, 2010)

_Monster_ c.25 - 32
_Bokurano _c.13 - 18
_Mushishi_ c.11 - 15


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 26, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 164-166


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 26, 2010)

_  Raiders c. 1-13
 Break Blade c. 19
 Black Lagoon c. 77
 Bloody Cross c. 5
Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi c. 3
Mirai Nikki c. 49
 Variante c. 1-12
 Pig Bride c. 10-11
 Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai c. 2
Koi Koi Country Road c. 2
 Amagami - Precious Diary c. 3_


----------



## Klue (Jan 26, 2010)

Taboo-Tattoo!

Nice opening chapter; manga by one of Kishimoto's assistances.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 26, 2010)

_Special A_ c.5-10
_Rappi Rangai_ c.31
_Painting Warriors_ c.9
_Vagabond_ c.288
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.165 and 166
_Wild Life _c.36
_Gamaran_ c.33
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.369
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.336
_Nononono_ c.6
_Pumpkin Scissors_ c.5
_Self _c.3
_Shigurui _c.69
_Sidooh _c.54
_Kekkai Sensen_ c.3
_Gekkoh_ c.44
_Girls Saurus DX_ c.53
_Hohzuki Island_ c.12
_Nousatsu Junkie _c.47
_Palepoli _(end)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 27, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 168

D.N angel chapters 1-25.

black lagoon chapter 77.


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserk 1 - 30


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2010)

Ane comi 1-3
Noel no kimochi 1-7
Girls saurus dx 53
Otaku no musume 42
fairy tail 168


----------



## BVB (Jan 27, 2010)

Otaku no musume 42
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 369


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

High school of the dead 6-10
Blade of the Immortal 3
Fairy Tail 168


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserk 30 - 50


----------



## Brian (Jan 27, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 1-20
_REAL_ Ch. 1


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserk 50 - 70


----------



## Blade (Jan 27, 2010)

Vinland Saga 50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gekkoh_ (Ch.43)
_Girl's Saurus DX_ (Ch.53)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.257)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.369)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.42)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.8-9)


----------



## valerian (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserk 70 - 85


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 27, 2010)

i reread the kakashi gaiden its one of my favorites


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 27, 2010)

*Break Blade* chapter 19
*hajime No Ippo* chapter 881
*Vagabond* chapter 288
*Yu-Gi-Oh! Gx* chapter 37
*Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's* chapter 2
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas *chapter 163-166
*Bloody cross* chapter 5
*Pandora Hearts *chapter 45


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 27, 2010)

Bakuman 71
Love Hina 92-123
Naruto 480
Piano no Mori 47-49
Shiki 17


----------



## Sahyks (Jan 27, 2010)

Naruto 480
One Piece 572


----------



## Tiger (Jan 27, 2010)

Berserk volume 1 - volume 22

lmao


----------



## Gabe (Jan 27, 2010)

Bakuman 71
Naruto 480


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 27, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* 168


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 27, 2010)

*Highschool of the dead*: 6-12
*One Piece*: 572
*Bakuman*: 71
*Naruto*: 480
*Hunter x Hunter*: 294


----------



## KohZa (Jan 27, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 480 
One Piece Chapter 572_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 27, 2010)

_Monster_ c.33 - 41


----------



## The Imp (Jan 27, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub v01
Naruto c480
HxH c284
One Piece c572


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 28, 2010)

Naruto 480
One Piece 572
Girls Saurus DX 53


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 28, 2010)

_Special A_ c.11-28
_Kaibutsu Oujo _c.33
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.37
_Naruto _c.480
_Nononono_ c.7
_Saint Young Men _c.11
_Sidooh_ c.55
_Variante_ c.13
_The World God Only Knows_ c.76
_Otomen _c.13
_Ensemble_ c.85
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.77
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.337
_Saijou no Meii_ c.12
_Yandere Kanojo_ c.12
_Piano no Mori _c.47-49
_Aratama Tribe_ c.1
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.1-5


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

_Naruto _480
_One Piece _572
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 25-27 (I think, read them this morning and closed the tab by accident, read at least the next 3 chapters )


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 28, 2010)

_Naruto c. 480
One Piece c. 572_


----------



## valerian (Jan 28, 2010)

Berserk 85 - 100 (Think I'm gonna stop here, don't want to catch up too quickly. )
Naruto 480
One Piece 572


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

Naruto 480
Liar Game 98
Sun-Ken Rock 5
Vagabond 288


----------



## Aeon (Jan 28, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 390
*Naruto* Chapter 480
*Bakuman* Chapter 71
*One Piece* Chapter 572
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 73


----------



## Brian (Jan 28, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 21-40
_Bleach_ Ch 390
_Naruto_ Ch 480


----------



## KohZa (Jan 28, 2010)

Alive The Final Evolution Chapter 73 
Fairy Tail Chapter 168-169.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach chapter 390
Naruto chapter 480


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 28, 2010)

Rave Master 11-17
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 36
Kimi no Iru Machi 77
Naruto 480
One Piece 572


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2010)

bleach chapter 390.

naruto chapter 480.

one piece chapter 572.

fairy tail chapter 169.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 28, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.71)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.77)
_Naruto_ (Ch.480)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.78-79)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.66-68)


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Fairy tail 160


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 28, 2010)

OP chapter 572


----------



## Gabe (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 390
Bakuman 71


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 28, 2010)

bleach ch. 390


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Jan 28, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 160-161
Bleach 386


----------



## krome (Jan 28, 2010)

Re-read _Defense Devil_ 1 - 34


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 28, 2010)

Akumetsu 1-10
Beelzebub 46
Bleach 390
Defense Devil 35
Judge 1
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 275
Kilico 1-41
Try! Try! Try! (One Shot)
Try! Try! Try! Webcomics 1-2


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach 390
Naruto 480
One Piece 572
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275
Bakuman 71
Hunter x Hunter 294
Shin Angyo Onshi 30 -> 36


----------



## Dagor (Jan 28, 2010)

Bleach 390.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275.
Beelzebub 46.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 28, 2010)

Beezlebub 46
Bleach 390 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275 
Highschool of the dead 15-23


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 28, 2010)

_Monster_ c.42 - 50


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 28, 2010)

_Beelzebub c. 46
Bleach c. 390_


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 29, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter _c.294
_Naruto _c.480
_Bleach_ c.390
_One Piece_ c.572


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 29, 2010)

xxxHolic 197


----------



## Waveblade (Jan 29, 2010)

Beelzebub 46


----------



## Brian (Jan 29, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 41-61
_Emerald_ Ch. 1 
_Zetman_ Ch. 1-20
_White Clouds_ Ch. 1
_Cross Epoch_ Ch. 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2010)

Liar Game 65-98


----------



## Smoke (Jan 29, 2010)

xxxholic 197
Beelzebub 46
No bra 26
house w/ orange roof 47
bleach 390
hunter X hunter 294
one piece 572
fairy tail 169
Bakuman 71
naruto 480


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 29, 2010)

Sundome 4-5
Zetman 1-3
JJBA 1-7


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2010)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders* - Chapters 14-20
*Pokemon Special* - Chapters 3-6


----------



## Soichiro (Jan 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 168-169 [again]
*Katekyo Hitman reborn!* chapter 275
*One Piece* chapter 572
*Naruto *chapter 480
*Bleach* chapter 390
*Faster then a Kiss* chapter 25
*Beelzebub* chapter 46
*Bakuman* chapter 71
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 294
*Full Contact* chapter 16
*Fujoshi Kanojo* chapter 3
*sora no otoshimono* chapter 3
*Beast Master *chapter 3
*Captain Tsubasa : Golden 23* chapter 49
*Dokuhime* chapter 1-6


----------



## Shota (Jan 29, 2010)

Naruto 480, Bakuman 50, D. gray-man, 102


----------



## Aeon (Jan 29, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 275


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beezelbub_ (Ch.46)
_Bleach_ (Ch.390)
_HunterxHunter_ (Ch.294)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.275)
_No Bra_ (Ch.26)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 29, 2010)

Rave Master 17-25
ARAGO 5
Bleach 390
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2010)

Bleach 390
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

Psyren 104


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2010)

One Piece 571


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 29, 2010)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 16-17
FMA chapter 97
Chrono Crusade chapter 34


----------



## Tomasso (Jan 29, 2010)

*Psyren *104
*One Piece* 571
*Fairy Tail* 169
*Alive- The Final Evolution* 73
*Bleach* 390


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 29, 2010)

_Monster_ c.51 - 59
_Mushishi _c.16 - 20


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

_Island_ [one-shot]
_Cross Epoch _[one-shot]


----------



## KohZa (Jan 29, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa the Golden 23 Chapter 49-50._


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 29, 2010)

Wednesday: 666 Satan 1-35
Thursday: 666 Stan 36-60
Today: 
666 Satan 61-65
One Piece 572
Bleach 390
Naruto 480
Fairy Tail 170
KHR! 275


----------



## Gabe (Jan 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 170
Psyren 104
Bakuman 71


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 30, 2010)

Gamble Fish 30


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Toriko.
Darren Shan.
Psyren.
Cross Game.

All the latest chapter releases.


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 30, 2010)

_Special A _c.29-58
_Billy Bat _c.26
_No Bra_ c.26
_Shiki_ c.17
_Shigurui_ c.70 and 71
_Bakuman_ c.71
_Alive_ c.73_
Auto Focus_ c.13
_Beezlebub _c.46
_Deadman Wonderland _c.28
_Defense Devil _c.35
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.338 and 339
_Hareluya II Boy _c.100
_xxxHOLIC _c.197
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ c.275
_Kenji _c.49
_Over Drive_ c.31
_Pheromomania Syndrome_ c.10
_Saijou no Meii_ c.13
_XBlade_ c.22
_Yuurei Ryokoudairiten _c.4
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.203
_Drifters_ c.10_
Koe de Oshigoto!_ c.19
_Oishii Kankei_ c.15
_Arago _c.5
_Meteodo _c.22 and 23
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.91
_Orange Chocolate_ c.1
_The World God Only Knows_ c.77
_Sora no Kanata no!_ c.1
_Guardian Dog_ c.1
_Kaine _c.1-4 (end)
_Judge_ c.1
_Gravel Kingdom_ c.1-4 (end)
_Boys Next Door _c.1-3 (end)


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 30, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c. 170
 Bloody Cross c. 6
Canaria Child c. 1-4 (End)]
 Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c. 7
 Watashi ni xx Shinasai! c. 9
 Yandere Kanojo c. 12
 I don't like you at all, Big Brother! c. 1-5
Leona Explosion c. 4
 Painting Warriors c. 9
 Kaibutsu Oujo c. 33_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Jan 30, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 275
Beelzebub 46
Fairy Tail 168
Bleach 190
Darker Than Black: Shikkoku no Hana 14


----------



## Aeon (Jan 30, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 170
*Detective Conan* Chapter 721


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Psyren 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 30, 2010)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.73)
_Five_ (Ch.28-30.5)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.19)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.203)


----------



## Dagor (Jan 30, 2010)

Psyren 104.
Fairy Tail 170.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 170


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Beezlebub_ 45 - 46


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 30, 2010)

Akumetsu 11-80
Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana 14
Fairy Tail 170
Pandora Hearts 16-20


----------



## krome (Jan 30, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 35 :33


----------



## stardust (Jan 30, 2010)

First volume of Shiki. As expected, it was right up my alley. Gorgeous art, I must say. Can't wait to see everything animated.


----------



## Yozora (Jan 30, 2010)

Boku to Ishho 26 - 27
Sidooh vol.1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 30, 2010)

666 Satan 66-76


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 30, 2010)

Latest Kenji chapter.


----------



## Blade (Jan 30, 2010)

Defense Devil 34


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 30, 2010)

_Monster_ c.60 - 68
_Mushishi _c.21 - 25


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

_Liar Game_ 99
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _30-37


----------



## ArtieBoy (Jan 30, 2010)

JJBA 11-20
Sundome 6-15
Zetman 8-11


----------



## Marmite. (Jan 30, 2010)

One Piece Ch. 572


----------



## halfhearted (Jan 31, 2010)

_Special A_ c.59-69
_Detective Conan_ c.721
_KissxSis_ c.33
_Gekkoh_ c.45
_Toriko_ c.79
_Saiyuki Reload Blast _c.2
_MiXiM 11_ c.81
_Boku to Watashi no Henai Jijou_ c.2
_Ciguatera _c.55
_Dolls _c.26
_Gamble Fish_ c.30
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.340
_Jabberwocky_ c.4-7
_Number Five _c.9-12
_Nononono_ c.8
_Yakitate!! Japan _c.233


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jan 31, 2010)

Rave Master 26-30
Fairy Tail 170


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 31, 2010)

_I don't like you at all, Big Brother! c. 6-13_


----------



## Aeon (Jan 31, 2010)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 31, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.30)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.44)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.170)
_Psyren_ (Ch.104)


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2010)

Defense Devil 35


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 31, 2010)

Durarara!! Volumes 1 - 3


----------



## kratos184 (Jan 31, 2010)

first 12 chapter of reborn! REALLY LIKED IT@!


----------



## Prowler (Jan 31, 2010)

FMA Chapter 103


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2010)

FMA Chapter 100-101


----------



## krome (Jan 31, 2010)

_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 31, 2010)

The Breaker 52


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 31, 2010)

saiyuki reload blast chapters 1 & 2.


----------



## Reckoner (Jan 31, 2010)

Akumetsu 81-162
Shinrei Tantei Yakumo - Akai Hitomi wa Shitteiru 1-9


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jan 31, 2010)

_Monster_ c.69 - 77


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 31, 2010)

defense devil 1-10


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 31, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami, a bit of Blood Cross , 1/2 Prince , Yellow Dragon and Beelzebub . Yeah , I'm kinda restless today .


----------



## Harmonie (Jan 31, 2010)

*Ouran High School Host Club* - 78


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 1, 2010)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.370
_Uta no Prince-sama_ c.2
_Umisho_ c.67
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.341
_Hareluya II Boy _c.101
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.49
_Liar Game_ c.99
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ c.6-13
_Psyren_ c.104
_Saijou no Meii _c.14
_Saver _c.30
_Taboo-Tattoo_ c.2


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 1, 2010)

_
Medaka Box c. 35_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 1, 2010)

@ halfhearted : I think I looked at Umisho and found it boring , does it have anything going for it ?


----------



## nanni (Feb 1, 2010)

Crows 46 part 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.22)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.370)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.33)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.6-13)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.8)

*Re-read:*

_Pokemon Adventures Specials_ (Ch.1-65)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 1, 2010)

Taboo Tatoo 2


----------



## Shukumei (Feb 1, 2010)

07-Ghost chapters 25 through 56; I did 1-24 yesterday ...


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 1, 2010)

Forget-Me-Not 1-7
Medaka Box 35
Remote 1-38


----------



## KohZa (Feb 1, 2010)

Medaka Box Chapter 35 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 52-53


----------



## Sen (Feb 1, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 38-45


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 1, 2010)

_Monster_ c.78 - 86


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 1, 2010)

_ Taboo-Tattoo c. 2_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 1, 2010)

samurai deeper kyo chapters 227-242.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 2, 2010)

_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.38
_Medaka Box _c.35
_[zion] _c.5
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.342
_Kekkaishi _c.291
_Mysterious Girlfriend X _c.42
_Nononono _c.9
_Saijou no Meii _c.15
_Tamashii no Futago_ c.6
_The Breaker_ c.55
_Wolf Guy_ c.40 and 41


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 2, 2010)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Stardust Crusaders* - Chapters 20-28
*Pokemon Special * - Chapters 6-11
*Kongou Banchou * - Chapters 6-7


----------



## Bilaal (Feb 2, 2010)

*Chrno Crusade* vol. 4-8
*JoJo's Bizarre Adventure* vol. 29


----------



## nanni (Feb 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail - 170


----------



## Aeon (Feb 2, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 291
*The Breaker* Chapter 55


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 2, 2010)

*Boyfriend* chapter 10
*Fairy Tail *chapter 170


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 2, 2010)

Rave Master 28-30
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 40-41
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 37
Kimi no Iru Machi 78
Kongoh Banchou 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.258)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.291)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.35)
_My Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.42)
_Pokemon Adventures_ (Ch.66-90)


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2010)

Wolf Guy chapter 40


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Remote 39-100


----------



## KohZa (Feb 2, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 170 
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 882._


----------



## nanni (Feb 2, 2010)

Real chapters 1 -2


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 2, 2010)

Basilisk first 20 chapters.


----------



## Blade (Feb 2, 2010)

The breaker 54


----------



## Fran (Feb 2, 2010)

Claymore *100*

 It felt so short. So short. 
Now I'm starting on DD again. Going to go through 10-35 today,. I hope :33


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 2, 2010)

All Chapters of Highschool of the Dead.

Saeko FTW.

Can't waitNext week finally new chapter is out!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 2, 2010)

D. Gray-man 191
Claymore 100


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 3, 2010)

_Akatsuki_ c.7
_Real _c.49-54
_Sougiya Riddle_ c.3
_07 Ghost_ c.56
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.343
_Angel's Doubt _c.1 and 2
_Ares_ v.21
_Bartender_ c.16
_di[e]ce_ c.7
_Kenji _c.50-52
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.78


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 3, 2010)

Claymore 100


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 3, 2010)

_ Claymore c. 100_


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _46-61


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

8.1 Yanmada Yuusuke Gekijou 1-2
Aria the Scarlet Ammo 1-3
Countrouble 1-2
Black Bird 8-10
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 38


----------



## Aeon (Feb 3, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 74
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 74


----------



## Smoke (Feb 3, 2010)

Kimi no iru mach 78
otaku no musume 44
yankee kun to megane chan 69 - 71
subete no iya girl volume 1
hajime no ippo 882
umi no misaki  v4 omake
sekirei 94.5
fairy tail 170
gantz 312


----------



## nanni (Feb 3, 2010)

Real chapters 3 - 10


----------



## Cibo (Feb 3, 2010)

Claymore Ch. 100


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 3, 2010)

Basilisk ch 20 to finish.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.78)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.12)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.44)
_Pokemon Adventures_ (Ch.91-103)
_Shugo Chara_ (Ch.48)


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

Claymore 100


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 3, 2010)

D. Gray-man 191
HunterxHunter 294


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 3, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 480 - Sacrifice


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 3, 2010)

d gray man chapter 191.

claymore chapter 100.

fairy tail chapter 170.


----------



## krome (Feb 3, 2010)

_Otomen_      13


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 3, 2010)

_Vagabond 289_


----------



## S (Feb 3, 2010)

Wolf Guy Ch. 30-41.


----------



## shadow5050 (Feb 3, 2010)

vagabond 289 

gantz 312

MPD Psycho Volume 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 3, 2010)

DGM chapter 191


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 3, 2010)

Basilisk 1 - 34

claymore chapter 100


----------



## Brian (Feb 3, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 289
_Gantz_ Ch. 312
_Wanted! - Oda Eiichiro Tanpenshu_ Ch.1-5
_Akatsuki_ Ch. 1
_Veritas_ Ch. 65


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 4, 2010)

_Zanbara _c.1


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 4, 2010)

Medaka Box c. 36


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 4, 2010)

gantz chapter 312.

black bird chapters 1-10.


----------



## nanni (Feb 4, 2010)

Crows chapter 46 part 2
Real chapters 11 - 15


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 4, 2010)

Azrael's EDGE chapter one


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 4, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 18 - 37
Gantz 312


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 4, 2010)

*Today:*


_Medaka Box_ (Ch.36)
_Pokemon Adventures_ (Ch.104-116)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.69-71)


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 4, 2010)

bleach ch. 360 (skipped that chapter at first)
bleach ch.390


----------



## Gabe (Feb 4, 2010)

Gantz 312
Veritas 65
Naruto 481


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

Veritas 65


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 4, 2010)

Bleach chapter 391
OP chapter 573
Naruto chapter 481


----------



## Laintime (Feb 4, 2010)

OP chapter 573
Bleach chapter 391
Started HxH chapters 1-34


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 4, 2010)

Bleach 391
OP 573
Naruto 481
Veritas 65
KHR!276


----------



## S (Feb 4, 2010)

Veritas Ch. 65


----------



## TenshiNeko (Feb 4, 2010)

Bleach 391 
Nurarihyon no Mago 20-33


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 4, 2010)

bleach ch.  391


----------



## Blade (Feb 4, 2010)

One Piece 573


----------



## KohZa (Feb 4, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 573
Naruto Chapter 481
Bleach Chapter 391_


----------



## nanni (Feb 4, 2010)

One Piece 573
Naruto 481
The Ravages Of Time 303
Real 16 - 21


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 4, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapters 1-50.

bleach chapter 391.

naruto chapter 481.

one piece chapter 573.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 4, 2010)

Latest Naruto (481), Bleach (391), One Piece (573), Vagabond (289) and KHR (275 and 276, skipped one before) chapters. Dragonball chapters 55-68, Veritas chapters 1-24.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 4, 2010)

Naruto/Sasuke Shippuden 481.
Bleach 391.
One Piece 573.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 276.
Zombie Powder 27.
Veritas 1-2.


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 4, 2010)

Naruto 481.
Bleach 391.


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 4, 2010)

_ Beelzebub c. 47
One Piece c. 573
Bleach c. 391 
Naruto c. 481 

_


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 5, 2010)

_Alive_ c.74
_Heads_ c.5
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.882
_Tegami Bachi _c.36
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.69-71
_Vagabond_ c.289
_Medaka Box_ c.36
_Claymore_ c.100
_Gantz_ c.312
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.344
_Gintama_ c.293
_Hohzuki Island_ c.13
_Nononono_ c.10
_Orange Chocolate _c.2
_Smash! _c.41-46
_Wild Life_ c.37
_D.Gray-man_ c.191
_Bleach _c.391
_Hunter x Hunter_ c.295


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

_One Piece_ 573
_Bleach_ 391
_Naruto_ 481 
_KHR_ 62-100


----------



## Aeon (Feb 5, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 391
*Naruto* Chapter 481
*Bakuman* Chapter 72
*One Piece* Chapter 573
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 37
*Detective Conan* Chapter 722
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 276


----------



## Smoke (Feb 5, 2010)

Beelzebub  47
One Piece  573
Bleach  391
Naruto  481 
Hunter X hunter 295
Subete no iya girl 23 - 40
Bakuman 72
Gantz 312
Kimi ni todoke 29
History's strongest disciple 370
The world god only knows 78
Open Sesame 80
Minami ke 1-20
Nude na Kajitsutachi 1-2
Legend of Maian 1-10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2010)

*Today:*


_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.6)
_Amanoiwato Hime_ (Ch.1-5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.47)
_Bleach_ (Ch.391)
_D Grayman_ (Ch.191)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.1-3)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.276)
_Naruto_ (Ch.481)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.80)
_Pokemon Adventures_ (Ch.117-129)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 5, 2010)

Durarara 1-4
Final Fantasy XII 1-3
Judge 1
Mission! School 1-3
Nononono 1-10
Rave Master 30-33
Shinigami-sama ni Saigo no Onegai wo 1
Heads 5
D.Gray-Man 191
ARAGO 6
Bleach 391
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 276
Mahou Sensei Negima 277
Naruto 481
One Piece 573


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 5, 2010)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 29
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 276
*One Piece* chapter 573
*Naruto* chapter 481
*Bleach* chapter 391
*Beelzebub* chapter 47
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 295
*D.Gray Man* chapter 191
*Dragonball *chapter 69


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 5, 2010)

hunter x hunter, beelzebub, naruto, bleach, one piece, reborn, ares, samurai deeper kyo, negami.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 5, 2010)

re-read bleach 391 (im very satisfied with this chapter)


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

HXH chapter 295


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 5, 2010)

Beelzebub 46-47
Gamble Fish 30
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 336-345
Happy Negative Marriage 04
HSDK 370
Mahou Sensei Negima 277
Nurarihyon no Mago 91-92
Onidere 88
Ouran High School Host Club 50-52
Wa! 01-03 (*new*)
Zettai Karen Children 203


----------



## Gabe (Feb 5, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 391
Naruto Chapter 481
Bakuman Chapter 72
Reborn! Chapter 276


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Negima chapter 277


----------



## Ivyn (Feb 5, 2010)

Bleach 391
Hunter x Hunter 295
Kimi ni Todoke 30-33


----------



## m o l o k o (Feb 5, 2010)

_Shi Hwa Mong_  volumes 1 to 7


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 5, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure 38 - 63
Let's Bible
Akuma Bengoshi Kukabara


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 5, 2010)

Naruto n. 46
NGEvangelion - Shinji Ikari Raising Project n. 7


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 5, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 167


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 5, 2010)

HunterxHunter 295


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

Defense Devil 36


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 5, 2010)

*Beelzebub* 47
*Bleach* 391
*Naruto* 481
*One Piece* 573
*Detective Conan* 722


----------



## Blade (Feb 5, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 167


----------



## krome (Feb 5, 2010)

_Dengeki Daisy_ 18


----------



## nanni (Feb 5, 2010)

Real 22 - 25


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 5, 2010)

_Monster_ c.96 - 104
_Mushishi_ c.26 - 30
_Asatte Dance_ c.39 - 51
_0/6_ c.6 - 9
_Hachiue no Juunin_ c.1 - 7 (End)
_Bokurano_ c.19 - 23
_Saint Young Men_ c.11
_Sho Nuff I Do_ (Oneshot)
_Ometura_ (Oneshot)
_Ciguatera _c.12
_Smuggler_ c.2 - 4 (End)
_Uzumaki_ c.7 - 12
_Boku wa Sakana_ (Oneshot)
_Closed Hospital_ (Oneshot)
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.10
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.2
_Shin Angyo Onshi _c.1
_Soil_ c.1
_Korokoro Soushi_ c.2
_Nukarumi no Naka_ c.3 & 4 (End)


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 5, 2010)

_ BB Project c. 4
  Break Blade c. 20
 The Breaker c. 55
 Veritas c. 65
 Code:Breaker c. 74
Highschool of the Dead c. 1-5 (Reread) 
Kaichou wa Maid-sama! c. 46
 Dengeki Daisy c. 18
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c. 370
 Yankee-kun to Megane-chan c. 69-71
 Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka c. 21
 Onidere c. 88
 Umisho c. 67
 L-DK c. 1
 Watashi no suki na Souma-kun (One-shot)
 Magetsukan Kitan c. 1-2
 Happy Negative Marriage c. 4
 Sekirei c. 94.5
 Variante c. 13-14
 Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946 c. 11
 Dansai Bunri no Crime Edge c. 1_


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 6, 2010)

_Saint Seiya: Episode G_ c.69
_Ciguatera _c.56-60 
_Billy Bat_ c.27
_The Legend of Maian _c.12
_Butterfly _c.15 and 16
_Mangaka-san to Assistant-san_ c.5; 4koma; special
_Tousei Gensou Hakubutsushi _c.3
_1/2 Ouji _c.39
_Arago _c.6
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.49
_Agape _c.1
_Oishii Kankei_ c.16
_Bartender_ c.17
_BB Project_ c.4
_Beezlebub_ c.47
_Dream Toy Factory_ c.1-10
_Durarara!!_ c.4
_Five_ c.37
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.21
_Gamaran_ c.34
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.345 and 346
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.102
_Hiroko at After School _(oneshot)
_xxxHOLIC_ c.198
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.39-42
_Kenji _c.53
_Luck Stealer_ c.8
_Meteodo _c.24
_Naruto_ c.481
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.92
_One Piece_ c.573
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.276
_The World God Only Knows_ c.78
_Shiawase Kissa Sanchoume _c.31
_Variante_ c.14
_Veritas_ c.65
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.204


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 6, 2010)

High-school of the Dead 1-23.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 481.


----------



## nanni (Feb 6, 2010)

Real 26 - 30


----------



## Sen (Feb 6, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 100-147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.74)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.277)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.130-154)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.204)


----------



## Tom Yellow (Feb 6, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 481 (I read it again)
*Bakuman* Chapter 72
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapters 1-2


----------



## Cibo (Feb 6, 2010)

Until Death Do Us Part ch. 95


----------



## S (Feb 6, 2010)

HunterxHunter 295.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 6, 2010)

Saint Seiya episode G


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 6, 2010)

Bloody Monday Season 2 12-13
Slam Dunk 1-107


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 6, 2010)

_Monster_ c.105 - 113
_Mushishi_ c.31 - 35
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi_ c.1
_Asatte Dance_ c.52 - 63
_0/6_ c.10 - 13
_Bokurano_ c.24 - 29


----------



## nanni (Feb 6, 2010)

Real chapters 31 - 35


----------



## krome (Feb 6, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 36


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 6, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 346-347 , and started on chapter 1 . Yeah , I figured if I have a few volumes to go before the ending I may as well read the at begining to .


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 6, 2010)

FullMetal Alchemist chapter 104


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 6, 2010)

Medaka Box c. 37
Bloody Monday Season 2 c. 12-13


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 7, 2010)

_Special A_ c.70-99 (end)_
Rappi Rangai _c.32
_Takkoku_ c.11
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.95
_1/2 Ouji _c.40
_Defense Devil _c.36
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.347
_MiXiM 11 _c.82
_Nononono_ c.11
_Bloody Monday 2_ c.12 and 13
_Countrouble _c.3
_Dream Toy Factory_ c.11


----------



## Aeon (Feb 7, 2010)

*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 12-13


----------



## Cibo (Feb 7, 2010)

Freezing ch. 27


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _148 - 243


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Countrouble_ (Ch.1-3)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.155-179)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.94-95)


----------



## Dagor (Feb 7, 2010)

HunterXHunter 1-25.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 7, 2010)

Vagabond chapters 1-16 thus far (re-read)

Yu Yu Hakkusho chapters 76-83 (also a re-read)

Kamen Rider Spirits chapter 8


----------



## krome (Feb 7, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 100 - 117


----------



## nanni (Feb 7, 2010)

Real chapters 36 - 43


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 7, 2010)

HunterxHunter Ch. 295 
Veritas Ch. 65
The Breaker Ch. 10-18


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 7, 2010)

Pretty much all of Steel Ball Run


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 7, 2010)

Bakuman 72
Barakamon 1-5 (*new*)
Bloody Monday 2 12-13
Emma 01-10 (*new*)
Ghost Sweeper Mikami 348
Hajimete no Aku 43-50
Kyou Kara Ore Wa!! 49
Legend of the Strongest Man Kurosawa 19
Nononono 01-12 (*new*)
Onidere 89
Wa! 04
Wolf Guy 40-41
Zettai Karen Children 204


----------



## Ivyn (Feb 7, 2010)

The Breaker ch. 50-55. Finally caught up


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 7, 2010)

Durarara!! 6
Slam Dunk 108-171


----------



## Gabe (Feb 7, 2010)

Psyren 105


----------



## Lucius (Feb 7, 2010)

*Alive - The Final Evolution - 55-65*


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 7, 2010)

_ Nyankoi! c. 26.2_


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 244 - 276


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 7, 2010)

_Monster_ c.114 - 122
_Asatte Dance_ c.64 - 76
_0/6_ c.14 - 17
_Uzumaki_ c.13 - 20 (End)
_Bokurano_ c.30 - 35
_Ciguatera_ c.13 - 23


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 8, 2010)

_Durarara!! _c.5 and 6
_Medaka Box _c.37
_Saint Seiya - Lost Canvas_ c.167
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.50
_Aiki _c.59
_Amakusa _1637 c.7
_Boku to Watashi no Henai Jijou_ c.3
_Dream Toy Factory _c.12 and 13 (end)
_Freezing _c.27
_Gamaran _c.35
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.349
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.50
_Kekkaishi _c.292
_Kenji _c.54 and 55
_Orange Chocolate_ c.3
_Psyren_ c.105
_Sket Dance_ c.100
_Tenjou Tenge_ c.130


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 8, 2010)

Vagabond 1-133.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapters 51-110.

bloody monday season 2 chapter 12.


----------



## nanni (Feb 8, 2010)

Real chapters 44 - 48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Amanoiwato Hime_ (Ch.6)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.292)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.278)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.37)
_Onidere_ (Ch.88-89)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.180-190)
_Psyren_ (Ch.105)


----------



## Dagor (Feb 8, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 25-142.


----------



## Tools (Feb 8, 2010)

I reread One Piece chapters 414-417, Sanji vs Jyabura and Zoro vs Kaku. Great fights.


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 8, 2010)

Vagabond 133-160.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 8, 2010)

Wolf guy 43-44


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter_ 1-13


----------



## krome (Feb 8, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ 118
_Vagabond_ 1 - 35


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 8, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapters 111-200.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 8, 2010)

_Monster_ c.123 - 131
_Asatte Dance_ c.77 - 89 (End)
_0/6_ c.18 - 21 (End)
_Bokurano_ c.36 - 41
_Ciguatera_ c.24 - 34
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.3
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.11
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi_ c.2
_Korokoro Soushi _c.3
_Lament of the Lamb_ c.2
_BLAME!_ c.1
_Junsui Adolescence_ c.5
_Hiroko at After School _(Oneshot)


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 8, 2010)

Slam Dunk 172-276


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 9, 2010)

_ The Legend of Maian c. 13_


----------



## nanni (Feb 9, 2010)

Real chapters 49 - 54
AIKI chapter 59


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 9, 2010)

Vagabond 160-260.
HSDK 371.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2010)

Tenjho Tenge 130
FMA 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Step_ (Ch.10)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.29)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.7)
_Love Yume Mix_ (Ch.5-7)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.45)


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 9, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 104.


----------



## Cibo (Feb 9, 2010)

GE Good Ending ch.18


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 171
FMA 104
Soul eater 70


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 171


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 9, 2010)

_Maken-Ki!_ c.22
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka _c.1
_Hoshi no Furu Machi_ c.1-4
_The Legend of Maian _c.13
_XBlade _c.23
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.257
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ c.16
_Ensemble_ c.86
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.103
_Wolf Guy_ c.42-44
_Zombie Loan_ c.62 and 63
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.1-43


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 171
Ikigami 24
One Piece 1-108


----------



## Dagor (Feb 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 171.
Hunter X Hunter 142-162.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 9, 2010)

Monster c.132 - 141
Bokurano c.42 - 47


----------



## Klue (Feb 9, 2010)

First few chapters of One Piece.

Meh!


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 9, 2010)

_ History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c. 371
 Fairy Tail c. 171_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 10, 2010)

fullmetal alchemist chapter 104.

fairy tail chapter 171.

hunter x hunter chapter's 201-250.


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ 104
_Liar Game_ 100-101
_Hunter x Hunter _14-38


----------



## Aeon (Feb 10, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 171
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 292
*Soul Eater* Chapter 70
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 104


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 10, 2010)

Vagabond 260-290.
Fairy Tail 171.



halfhearted said:


> _Ah! My Goddess_ c.257


Has it gone past where the anime finished?


----------



## MunchKing (Feb 10, 2010)

FMA 104 
Black Lagoon 77


----------



## Smoke (Feb 10, 2010)

Torikagoshou no Kyou mo Nemutai Juunintachi 1-3
koi neko 1-12
Maken ki 1-13
Arakure 1-17
Lotte no Omocha! 1-7
Fullmetal Alchemist 104
I wish 1-8
Bride of the water god 60-67


----------



## Brian (Feb 10, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 290
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 104
_Durarara!!_ Ch. 1-6


----------



## Blade (Feb 10, 2010)

FMA chapter 104
SS Lost Canvas 168


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2010)

*Today:*



_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.171)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.104)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.259)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.371)
_Pokemon Adventure Specials_ (Ch.191-201)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.1)


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 10, 2010)

_Toriko_ c.80
_Aiki_ c.60
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.45-59
_Maka Ouji: Devils and Realist_ c.2
_Baby Steps_ c.10
_Good Ending _c.18
_Ikigami_ c.24
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ c.104
_Nononono _c.12
_Fairy Tail_ c.171
_Fly Daddy Fly _c.4
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.350
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.371
_Kenji_ c.55
_La Corda d'Oro _c.31
_Limit_ c.1a-1c
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.93
_Saijou no Meii _c.16
_Wild Life _c.38
_Ningyou Kyuutei Gakudan _c.1-9
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ c.1-19
_Soul to Seoul _c.1-4


----------



## valerian (Feb 10, 2010)

One Piece 574


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392 
 Naruto 482 
 One Piece 574


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 10, 2010)

One Piece
Vagabond 290
Naruto 
FMA 104


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392
Naruto 482 
FMA 104
Vagabond 289-290


----------



## S (Feb 10, 2010)

Wolf Guy Ch. 44-47
Naruto Ch. 482
Bleach Ch. 392


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach chapter 392
Naruto 482
OP 574


----------



## Dagor (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392
One piece 574
Naruto 382
Hunter X Hunter 162-171


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

One Piece 574 and Ghost Sweeper Mikami 348-350 .


----------



## krome (Feb 10, 2010)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ 1 - 6


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392
Defense Devil 37
Durarara!! 7
Naruto 482
One Piece 109-236


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 10, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* 171


----------



## nanni (Feb 10, 2010)

One Piece chapter 574
Naruto chapter 482
Worst chapter 93
Fairly Tail chapter 171
AIKI chapter 60


----------



## Momoka (Feb 10, 2010)

Naruto, ch 482 (awesome chapter yet!!)

For yesterday, I read FMA (ch 104, another awesome stuff)


----------



## Griever (Feb 10, 2010)

Naruto 482 (okay)

One piece 574 

Bleach 392 :amazed

Drifters chapters 1 - 10 (holy shit! Hirano Kouta has done it again!  the best 10 chapters of anything i have read in a long while)


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392 
Naruto 482


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 10, 2010)

_Monster_ c.142 - 151
_Bokurano_ c.48 - 53
_BLAME!_ c.2 - 8
_Ciguatera_ c.35 - 46
_Lament of the Lamb_ c.3 - 6
_Roman Gousha_ c.1 - 7 (End)
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.12 - 20
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.4 & 5
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi_ c.3
_Korokoro Soushi_ c.4 - 12
_Junsui Adolescence_ c.6
_Enren Debut_ (Oneshot)


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 10, 2010)

Bleach 392
Naruto 482
One Piece 574


----------



## Dagor (Feb 10, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 171-296.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 10, 2010)

naruto chapter 482.

bleach chapter 392.

one piece chapter 574.

hunter x hunter chapters 251-296.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 11, 2010)

Liar Game 100-101
Vagabond 290


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2010)

_One Piece c. 574
Bleach c. 392
Naruto c. 482
_


----------



## AkatsukiDeiHidan (Feb 11, 2010)

30 chapters of NARUTO!!!!!(mostly the ones with hidan!!!)

Hehe HIDAN RULES!!!!!!!!Akatsuki supporter!!!!


----------



## Brian (Feb 11, 2010)

_Durarara!!_ Ch. 7
_Uzumaki_ Ch. 1-19 (End)
_Uzumaki Lost Chapter_
_Falling_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Yami no Koe_ Ch. 1-7 (End)
_One Piece_ Ch. 574
_Bleach_ Ch. 392
_Naruto_ Ch. 482
_Zeb Noid_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Rome Rome_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2010)

Naruto 482
One piece 574
Bleach 392
Hunterxhunter 296
xxxholic 199
Ashita no yoichi 1-17
Bakuman 73
fairy tail 171


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 1-8


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 168


----------



## Will Smith (Feb 11, 2010)

[*]_Hunter X Hunter - C.296
[*]Aiki - C.60
[*]Bleach - 392 _​
​


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 11, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 9-11 and Y + M 22 .


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

Bleach 392
Aiki 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.72)
_Bleach_ (Ch.392)
_Freezing_ (Ch.27)
_Ladies versus Butlers_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.482)
_Pokemon Adventure Specials_ (Ch.202-214)
_Veritas_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2010)

King of Hell volume 22


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 11, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 171
*Naruto* chapter 482
*One Piece* chapter 574
*Bleach *chapter 392
*Fullmetal Alchemist *chapter 104
*Durarara! *chapter 07
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 269
*Vagabond *chapter 290
*Bakuman*chapter 73
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 29


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2010)

HunterxHunter 296
Soul Eater 71


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 11, 2010)

_Liar Game_ c.100 and 101
_Nephilim John_ c.15-18
_Vagabond _c.290
_Soul to Seoul _c.5-8
_Bleach_ c.392


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

Bakuman 73


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 11, 2010)

One Piece Ch. 574


----------



## Dagor (Feb 11, 2010)

BeelzeBub 48.
Vagabond 287 - 290.


----------



## KohZa (Feb 11, 2010)

_One Piece Ch 574 
Naruto Ch 482 
Bleach Ch 392._


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 11, 2010)

Bakuman 73
Beelzebub 48
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 277
One Piece 237-278


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 11, 2010)

*Bakuman* 73


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 11, 2010)

_Monster_ c.152 - 162 (End)
_Bokurano_ c.54 - 59
_Lament of the Lamb_ c.7 - 12
_BLAME!_ c.9 - 12
_Dead End_ c.1 - 4
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.21 - 30


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 11, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 277


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2010)

_Beelzebub c. 48_


----------



## Gabe (Feb 11, 2010)

Reborn 277
Psyren 106


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 11, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 277
Beelzebub Chapter 48


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter  _ 46-56
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 277


----------



## Aeon (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 392
*Naruto* Chapter 482
*Bakuman* Chapter 73
*One Piece* Chapter 574
*Detective Conan* Chapter 723
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 277


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 12, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 12-20   .


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 12, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 277


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora_ (Ch.1)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.296)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.277)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.23)
_Oniichan Control_ (Ch.4)
_Pokemon Adventure Specials_ (Ch.215-226)
_Sonata Birdie Rush  He~nshin!!_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 12, 2010)

Bleach 392
Naruto 482
Bakuman 73
One Piece 574
HunterXHunter 296
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 277
Psyren 106
Vagabond 290
Full Metal Alchemist 104
Defense Devil 37


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2010)

Today: 
_Kimi ni Todoke_ 14-15
Yesterday:
_Kimi ni Todoke_ 1-13


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bleach 392
Naruto 482
Beelzebub 48
One Piece 574
HunterXHunter 296
GE Good Ending 19
Berserk 311*


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 45


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

Psyren 106


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 12, 2010)

_Durarara!! _c.7
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka _c.2
_Good Ending _c.19
_Tenkyuugi _c.3
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ c.23 and 24
_Souten Kouro_ c.1
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.168
_Omamori no Kamisama_ c.1 and 2
_Choku _c.1-3
_Izayakaku _c.3
_Bartender _c.19
_Copernicus no Kokyuu_ c.0 and 1
_Defense Devil _c.37
_Chang An Fantastic Night _c.1 and 2
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.351 and 352
_Hohzuki Island_ c.14
_HunterxHunter _c.296
_Kimi no Sei _c.1
_Ko Mori Uta _(oneshot)
_Little Forest _c.4
_Mihunori to Swan_ c.1-3
_Mizuho Ambivalent _c.22-25
_Naruto_ c.482
_Nononono!!_ c.13
_Q.E.D._ c.8
_She's Scary_ c.1
_Skip Beat!_ c.152
_Arago_ c.7
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.51
_Teen Spirit_ c.1
_xxxHOLIC_ c.199


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2010)

Berserk 311
Planetes 1-2


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 12, 2010)

Bastard!! Ch 45


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

Arago chapter 4


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 12, 2010)

K-ON! 45
One Piece 279-327


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 12, 2010)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ 16-29


----------



## Blade (Feb 12, 2010)

Berserk 311


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 12, 2010)

*Bleach* 392
*Naruto* 482
*Beelzebub* 48
*One Piece *574


----------



## krome (Feb 12, 2010)

_Reborn!_ 277 
_D. Gray Man_ 1 - 15


----------



## Dagor (Feb 12, 2010)

Veritas 1-65(Awesome Manga).


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 12, 2010)

_Korokoro Soushi_ c.13 - 21 (End)
_Lament of the Lamb_ c.13 - 20
_BLAME!_ c.13 - 19
_Bokurano _c.60 - 65 (End)
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.31
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.6 - 10


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 12, 2010)

_ Code:Breaker c. 75
 Magetsukan Kitan c. 3
 Musunde Hiraite (MINASE Mayu) c. 1
 The Legend of Maian c. 13
 Sekirei c. 95
 Onidere c. 89
 Kimi wa Boku no Toriko Nare c. 6
 Kimi no Sei c. 1
 Maken-Ki! c. 22
 Haru to Natsu c. 2
 Oniichan Control c. 4
 Gou-Dere Bishoujo Nagihara Sora c. 1
 Omamori no Kamisama c. 2
  Mangaka-san to Assistant-san to c. 4-5, 7, 27
 Ru~mu! Room No.1301 c. 1-3_


----------



## Jekidoruy (Feb 12, 2010)

I have been Reading Baki Son of Ogre aka Baki the Grappler


----------



## KohZa (Feb 13, 2010)

_Suki-tte-Ii Na Yo Chapter 1-5._


----------



## Yozora (Feb 13, 2010)

Tekken Chinmi Legends 36
Sekitou Elergy 9


----------



## Aeon (Feb 13, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 293
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 75


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 13, 2010)

Death Note 16


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2010)

Naruto chapter 482 - Once More...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.293)
_Noisy Girl_ (Ch.0-2)....WTF did I just read? :S
_Pokemon Adventure Specials_ (Ch.227-238)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

One Piece 329-335 (I think , need to double check)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 21-42


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 13, 2010)

_Soul to Seoul_ c.9-18 (end)
_Zankoku na Douwatachi_ c.1-4 (end)
_Baggataway_ c.2
_Berserk_ c.311
_Angel Heart _c.172
_Teen Spirit _c.2
_Oniichan Control _c.4
_Kurohime_ c.57
_Lost+Brain _c.18
_Freezing _c.28
_Kekkaishi_ c.293
_Oishii Kankei_ c.17 and 18
_Beezlebub_ c.48
_Code Breaker_ c.75
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.22
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.353
_MiXiM 11_ c.83
_Q&A_ c.10
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.277
_Zanbara_ c.2
_Sanctuary_ v.1-14 (end)
_Muhyo and Rouji's Bureau of Supernatural Investigations _c.1-14


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

I say , you read a lot                   .


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2010)

Re-reading the whole Death Note manga...
Can someone please recommend me more of similar mangas. 
But something that's not like bakuman. I'm more interested in a manga, where there are many intelligent fights like L vs Light.
There are so many Bleach like mangas out there, please reply or just write in my visitors messages, thank you!!!!


----------



## Safer Saviour (Feb 13, 2010)

-Demian- said:


> Re-reading the whole Death Note manga...
> Can someone please recommend me more of similar mangas.
> But something that's not like bakuman. I'm more interested in a manga, where there are many intelligent fights like L vs Light.
> There are so many Bleach like mangas out there, please reply or just write in my visitors messages, thank you!!!!



By intelligent do you mean just generally strategic or specifically confrontations that aren't physical?


----------



## -Demian- (Feb 13, 2010)

Safer Saviour said:


> By intelligent do you mean just generally strategic or specifically confrontations that aren't physical?



Strategic confrontations that aren't physical =)


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2010)

JJBA 63 - 82
BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 1 - 12
Planetes 3 - 4



-Demian- said:


> Re-reading the whole Death Note manga...
> Can someone please recommend me more of similar mangas.
> But something that's not like bakuman. I'm more interested in a manga, where there are many intelligent fights like L vs Light.
> There are so many Bleach like mangas out there, please reply or just write in my visitors messages, thank you!!!!



You should try out some Naoki Urasawa mangas:
-Monster
-Pluto
-20th Century Boys

Though they don't have "fights" like L and Light had, but they are amazing mistery,thriller mangas.


----------



## TadloS (Feb 13, 2010)

Shaman King chapters 93-102
~Good ending~ chapter 20



αshɘs said:


> You should try out some Naoki Urasawa mangas:
> *-Monster*



Better to watch anime instead of reading manga. Monster anime is extremely faithful to manga. They didn't cut anything nor add anything new. Itself anime is superb. So if you still wanna to read manga and only later to watch anime, let me just tell you, it will kill all suspense and epicness.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 43-58


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 13, 2010)

Air Gear 267


----------



## stardust (Feb 13, 2010)

Shiki #8 - 17


----------



## krome (Feb 13, 2010)

_Bakuman_ 14
_Wolf Guy - Wolf Crescent_ 1
_Sidooh_ 1 - 5
_Liar Game_ 1


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 13, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 59-65 .


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 13, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> JJBA 63 - 82
> BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 1 - 12
> Planetes 3 - 4
> 
> ...



Pluto was a good one


on topic
Sundome 41-58
Berserk 311
zetman 13 -21


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 13, 2010)

Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana 15
One Piece 328-377


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 13, 2010)

Found a goldmine of Golgo 13 RAWs, but kind of quit after a couple of volumes....


----------



## Momoka (Feb 13, 2010)

Soul Reader for the first time (I was attracted to the artwork)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 13, 2010)

ichigo 100% chapters 1-50.


----------



## Balalaika (Feb 13, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 277
Psyren Ch. 1-12


----------



## Brian (Feb 13, 2010)

_Gyo_ Ch. 1-19 (End)
_The Sad Tale of the Principal Post_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_The Enigma of Amigara Fault_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Shigurui_ Ch. 1-10
_Nephilim John_ Ch. 1-10


----------



## Pringles (Feb 13, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch. 277
Shigurui Ch. 1-10


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 13, 2010)

_Lament of the Lamb_ c.21 - 27


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 13, 2010)

Darker Than Black: Shikkoku no Hana Chapter 15.
Gin Tama Chapter 1-2.


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 14, 2010)

*Air Gear *chapter 267
*kekkaishi *chapter 293
*Beelzebub *chapter 48
*Psyren *chapter 106
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas* chapter 168


----------



## Yozora (Feb 14, 2010)

Choku! 3-4
Musunde Hiraite 2
Break Blade 21


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 14, 2010)

*Code: Breaker* 70


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 14, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 1-104
Air Gear 267.


----------



## nanni (Feb 14, 2010)

The Ravages Of Time chapter 304


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 14, 2010)

_ Musunde Hiraite (MINASE Mayu) c. 2
 Shiinake no Hitobito c. 4
_


----------



## Mider T (Feb 14, 2010)

Air Gear chapter 267
Onii-chan Control chapter 4
New Prince of Tennis chapters 23-24
K-On! chapter 45



ナルヒナ said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist *1-104*
> Air Gear 267.



Good Lord.


----------



## Stringer (Feb 14, 2010)

_? *Vagabond* Ch.290
? *Burning Hell* Ch.1-3
? *Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest* Ch.44_


----------



## ナルヒナ (Feb 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Good Lord.


I was really bored. >.>


----------



## illmatic (Feb 14, 2010)

GTO - 048
Hitman Reborn! - 042
Nana to Karou - 017


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter _57 - 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2010)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.48)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.279)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.239-249)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.11)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.22)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 66-80                   .


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

_Bakuman_ 15


----------



## Blade (Feb 14, 2010)

Code Breaker 74


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 81-92                          .


----------



## Pringles (Feb 14, 2010)

Berserk 311
Planetes 1-2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 93-100                              .


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 14, 2010)

JJBA 84 - 110
Planetes 5 - 6


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 14, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami 101-106


Yeah I know , but I have no idea when I am gonna stop , so I'm recording it throughout .


----------



## TadloS (Feb 14, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist chapters 34-37
666 Satan chapters 5-8
20th Century Boys chapters 10-16
Gintama chapters 6-8
Berserk chapter 0E_


----------



## Dagor (Feb 14, 2010)

Air Gear 12-25.
Psyren 106.


----------



## Ivyn (Feb 14, 2010)

Kimi ni Todoke 36&37


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.1 - 6
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.1 - 5
_Yu Yu Hakusho _c.1 - 8
_Lament of the Lamb _c.28 - 34
_BLAME!_ c.20 - 25
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.11 - 17
_Dead End_ c.5 - 10


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 14, 2010)

Bloody Monday Season 2 14
Defense Devil 38
Judge 2
One Piece 378-409


----------



## krome (Feb 14, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 38


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 14, 2010)

*Berserk* 1-25


----------



## Blade (Feb 14, 2010)

SAO volume 17 (re read)


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 14, 2010)

First two volumes of *The League of Extraordinary Men*

Edward's such a badass


----------



## Sen (Feb 15, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter_ 136-179
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ 1-14


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 15, 2010)

_ Barakamon c. 1_


----------



## Pringles (Feb 15, 2010)

HunterXHunter 296
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 277


----------



## Blade (Feb 15, 2010)

Defense Devil 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.75)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.31)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.29)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.24)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.27)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.250-259)
_Psyren_ (Ch.106)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.205)


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2010)

newest naruto


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 172
Dragon Ball 70
Rosario+Vampire II 27
Gantz 313


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 15, 2010)

Fairy tail 172
Tenjou Tenge 130
Veritas 66


----------



## Dagor (Feb 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 172.
Air Gear 26-36.


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Feb 15, 2010)

Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana Chap. 15
Judge chap. 2
~Good Ending~ chap. 20
Souten no Ken chap. 110
Tenjou Tenge chap. 130
One Piece chap. 574
Defense Devil chap. 37
AR∀GO chap. 7


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 15, 2010)

_Kagetora _c.11-34
_Trinity Blood _c.13-44
Seishun Pop! c.6
_Oninagi_ c.2
_Psyren_ c.106
_Rash!_ c.4
_Ciguatera _c.61-64
_Kanojo wa Uso wo Aishisugiteru _c.3
_E.D.D._ c.11 and 12
_Barakamon _c.6 and 7
_Rappa_ c.2
_Bloody Monday II_ c.14
_Kure-nai _c.27
_Souten Kouro_ c.2 and 3
_Ciguatera_ c.61-64
_Defense Devil_ c.38
_Gamble Fish _c.31
_Aozora Yell_ c.7
_Choku! _c.4
_Deadman Wonderland _c.29
_Gantz _c.313
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.355
_Hajimete no Aku _c.52
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.60
_Kenji_ c.60
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.51
_Nononono_ c.15
_Oniichan Control _c.14-17
_Saver _c.31 and 32
_Seikon no Qwaser_ c.19 and 20
_The Ravages of Time_ c.304
_Toriko_ c.83
_Veritas_ c.66


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 15, 2010)

Rosario+Vampire II 27


----------



## Yozora (Feb 15, 2010)

Monochrome Myst 1
Judge 2
Fairy Tail 172


----------



## The Imp (Feb 15, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub v25-28
Fairy Tail c172
Cross Game c170


----------



## TadloS (Feb 15, 2010)

_Shaman King chapters 103-112
Fullmetal Alchemist chapters 38-40
Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Onikakushi-hen chapter 2
Fairy Tail chapter 172 
Rosario + Vampire II chapter 27_


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 15, 2010)

Houshin Engi 1-7
BAA/Gunnm:Last order 13 - 18


----------



## Fraust (Feb 15, 2010)

Seikon no Qwaser 19-21

Awesomeness.


----------



## Jinibea (Feb 15, 2010)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure- 381-390
Negima-76-80
SDK- 31-35


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 15, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.7 - 15
_Lament of the Lamb_ c.35 - 40


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 15, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 172
*Rosario+Vampire II* chapter 27
*Dragon Ball* chapter 70


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 15, 2010)

Gantz chapter 2


----------



## krome (Feb 15, 2010)

_Alive!_      1


----------



## Reckoner (Feb 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 172
Ilegenes 15-18
One Piece 410-449


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 15, 2010)

_Fairy tail c. 172
Rosario+Vampire II c. 27
Veritas c.66
 History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c. 372
 Nyankoi! c. 27_


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 172
Rosario+Vampire II 27
Dragon Ball 70


----------



## Cibo (Feb 16, 2010)

Veritas ch.66


----------



## Sen (Feb 16, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter_ 180-200


----------



## Aeon (Feb 16, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 172
*Dragon Ball* Chapters 69-70
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 14


----------



## Dagor (Feb 16, 2010)

Air Gear - 36-46.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 16, 2010)

Darker than BLACK - Shikkoku no Hana 15
Soul Reader for the first time


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.52)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.260-269)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.61)


----------



## Robin (Feb 16, 2010)

Skip Beat! chapters 124-152


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 16, 2010)

*Faster than a Kiss *chapter 25
*Crimson Grave* chapter 9
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas * chapter 169
*Medaka Box *chapter 38


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 16, 2010)

_Kagetora _c.35-50 (end)
_Trinity Blood _c.44-47
_Tiji-kun!_ c.8
_Family Compo_ c.69
_Judge_ c.2
_Arago_ c.7 and 8
_Aratama Tribe_ c.2
_Fairy Tail _c.172
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.356
_Himitsu _c.5
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.372
_Rosario to Vampire II_ c.27
_Seikon no Qwaser _c.21
_She's Scary_ c.2-4
_Umi no Misaki _c.61
_Will o' Wisp_ c.2
_Yaya_ c.27
_Yomeiro Choice_ c.22
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.205
_Aiki _c.61
_Gekkoh _c.46
_Savage Garden_ c.14
_Torikago Gakkyuu_ c.5
_Yuurei Ryokou Dairiten Soul Mate Tourist_ c.5
_Lilim Kiss_ c.1-24 (end)
_Fairy Cube_ c.1-18 (end)
_A Room of Clouds _c.1-9 (end)
_Bitter Virgin_ c.1-32 (end)
_Okamax_ c.Filtered and Morning Suicide
_Wedding_ c.1-7


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 16, 2010)

JJBA 111 - 120
Houshin Engi 8 - 16
Planetes 7 - 10


----------



## Mori (Feb 16, 2010)

Tenjou Tenge - 126-130
Fairy Tail - 172


----------



## TadloS (Feb 16, 2010)

_20th Century Boys chapters 17-27
Blazer Drive chapters 9-12_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 16, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.16 - 22
_Lament of the Lamb _c.41 - 47 (End)
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.6 - 14
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.9 - 17


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 16, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* 172
*Rosario Vampire II* 27


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 16, 2010)

_Medaka Box c. 38_


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 17, 2010)

_Gunsliger Girls - chapter 65, 66._


----------



## nanni (Feb 17, 2010)

Durarara!! chapters 1 - 8
Fairy Tail chapter 172


----------



## Aeon (Feb 17, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 76
*Detective Conan* Chapter 725


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.267)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.11)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.260)
_Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club_ (Ch.11)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.372)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.79)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.38)
_My Lovely Ghost Kana_ (Ch.16-22)
_Onidere_ (Ch.90)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.46)
_Pastel_ (Ch.114)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.270-279)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.27)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.6)


----------



## Prinz Porno (Feb 17, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge (Ch. 131)


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 17, 2010)

*Reform Without Wasted Draws - The Legend of Koizumi* - chapters 1-10


----------



## Pringles (Feb 17, 2010)

Bloody Monday Season 2 Chapter 14
Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club Ch.11
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch.370
JJBA 111 - 120


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 17, 2010)

*Boyfriend *chapter 11 (End)
*Kimi Ni Todoke *  chapter 30-32
*Durarara* chapter 8
*Code Breaker *chapter 76


----------



## Dagor (Feb 17, 2010)

Air Gear 171-192.


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 17, 2010)

_Aiki_ c.62
_Yama Fu-Tang _c.1
_Ojousama to Youkai Shitusji_ c.1
_Butterfly_ c.17 and 18
_Saint Seiya - Lost Canvas _c.169
_Medaka Box _c.38
_En Passant _c.1-3
_Bartender _c.20
_Drug-on _c.1-7
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.357
_Hareluya II Boy _c.105
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.79
_March Story _c.4
_Mukougawa no Masaka_ c.1
_Nononono_ c.16
_Sexy Commando Sugoiyo Masaru-san_ c.63-72
_Wild Life _c.39
_Sukimasuki_ c.1-7
_Railroad_ c.1-4
_Yorube Naki Mono _c.1 and 2
_Cousin _c.1-12
_Tista_ c.1-9 (end)
_Neji _c.1-3 (end)
_Cat of Alba Roze_ c.0 and 1
_Chronicles of the Clueless Age _c.1-9 (end)
_Lequios_ c.1
_Die_ (oneshot)
_Beast Master_ c.1-7 (end)


----------



## Hisagi (Feb 17, 2010)

Nodame Cantabile CH107
Inugami CH48
Lycanthrope Leo CH3


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Feb 17, 2010)

One piece 572


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2010)

Blazer Drive 21
Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 46


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 169


----------



## Leraine (Feb 17, 2010)

Vagabond chapter 128-184


----------



## Frostman (Feb 17, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi 98.5
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!! 14-17
Tona-gura 43


----------



## Sen (Feb 17, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter_ 201-296


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 17, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 172.

one piece chapter 575.

naruto chapter 484.


----------



## Sahyks (Feb 17, 2010)

One Piece 575.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Naruto 483


----------



## krome (Feb 17, 2010)

_Gamaran_     1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2010)

Naruto 483
OP 575


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 17, 2010)

One Piece 575
Naruto 483


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 17, 2010)

Naruto 483
OP 575


----------



## Romanticide (Feb 17, 2010)

Naruto 483


----------



## Dagor (Feb 17, 2010)

Naruto Chapter. 483
One piece Chapter. 575
Air Gear Chapters 192 - 267


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 17, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.23 - 30
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.15 - 23


----------



## Gabe (Feb 17, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock 1-6


----------



## Brian (Feb 17, 2010)

_Shigurui_ Ch. 11-30
_NOISE_ Ch. 1-8 (End)
_Digimortal_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Winged Armor Suzumega_ Ch 1 (One Shot)
_Sabrina_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_One Piece_ Ch. 575
_REAL_ Ch. 3-7
_Gantz_ Ch. 313
_Naruto_ Ch. 483
_Veritas_ Ch. 66
_Sun-ken Rock_ Ch. 6
_Dead Heads_ Ch 1 (One Shot)
_Abba_ Ch 1 (One Shot)
_Durarara!!_ Ch. 8


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 17, 2010)

Zetman 77-94
Sun-Ken Rock 6
Ookami no Monshou - Wolf Guy 45-46
One Piece - 575
Naruto - 483


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 18, 2010)

_Sun-ken Rock c. 6
Naruto c. 483
One Piece c. 575_


----------



## nanni (Feb 18, 2010)

Naruto chapter 483

Cross Epoch LOL a tea party


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Since the last update I have read Ghost Sweeper Mikami 107-148 . 

Also Returners - Aka No Kikansha 1 . And I have to say this strikes me as......not that great . If you have to rely on extensive panty shots/ torn clothes and a fully naked woman not even trying to cover herself up walking in the streets to get peoples atention on your first chapter instead of the fights and such , well , you don't seem to be that good .


----------



## Leraine (Feb 18, 2010)

_WORST!_ ch. 3-11
_Sidooh_ ch. 42-55
_Vinland Saga_ ch. 55-61
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ ch. 96-104

It's badass manly day in mangaland.


----------



## Michellism (Feb 18, 2010)

Naruto 483 (Sasuke and his quest of fail continues )
One Piece 575 (  )
Shaman King 95 
The World Only Knows 46


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Feb 18, 2010)

i re- read bleach ch.392


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 18, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* chapter 278
*Naruto* chapter 483
*One Piece* chapter 575
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter  297


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Naruto Ch. 483
Samurai Deeper Kyo c.15 - 23
One Piece - 575


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Reborn! chapter 278
Bakuman 74


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 18, 2010)

One piece 575
Naruto 483
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 278


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2010)

*Today:*


_18 Diary_ (Ch.2-3)
_Acchi Kocchi_ (Ch.1-3)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.280-287)


----------



## Litho (Feb 18, 2010)

Gantz volume 4
Nooooooooo Nishi !!


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 18, 2010)

_Baggataway _c.3
_Blazer Drive_ c.21
_Buster Keel _c.13
_Sasameki Koto _c.29 and 30
_Baby Steps _c.11
_Honey Bunny _c.1-7 (end)
_Easy Chocolate _c.1-4 (end)
_Kiyoku Yawaku_ c.1 and 2
_Yuku Yuku _c.1 and 2
_Akatoki Hoshi Residence _c.1
_Biyaku Iri no Capuccino _c.0
_Code Breaker_ c.76
_Cousin _c.13-15
_Durarara!! _c.8
_Gamaran_ c.36
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.357
_Kano Hitoya Tsuki _c.1-3
_Mirai Nikki Paradox_ c.4 and 5 (end)
_Needless_ c.52 and 53
_Nomino _(oneshot)
_Present _c.1
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri _c.13
_Sun-ken _c.6
_Watashi ga Itemo Inakutemo_ c.1
_Wolf Guy_ c.45 and 46


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 18, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 278
HunterxHunter 297


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2010)

Houshin Engi 17 - 25
Planetes 11 - 12
BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 19 - 24
Blade of the Immortal 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2010)

HXH 297
OP 275


----------



## Vat Hayato (Feb 18, 2010)

Beelzebub 49
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 278


----------



## Blade (Feb 18, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 169


----------



## krome (Feb 18, 2010)

_Gamaran_ 2 - 22


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 18, 2010)

Zetman 99-133
Beezlebub 49 
Hunter x Hunter 297
katekyo Hitman Reborn 278
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: chapter 1


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 18, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.31 - 39
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.24 - 32
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.18 - 26
_Dead End_ c.11 - 15
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.18 - 20
_BLAME!_ c.26 - 31


----------



## Balalaika (Feb 18, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter Chapter 297
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 278
One Piece Chapter 575
Psyren Chapter 25-30


----------



## Mαri (Feb 18, 2010)

Durarara .


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 18, 2010)

Naruto 483.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 18, 2010)

Skip Beat! chapters 124-152
Code:Breaker Chapter 76


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 18, 2010)

_Beelzebub c. 49_


----------



## Gabe (Feb 18, 2010)

Psyren 107


----------



## Aeon (Feb 19, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 483
*Bakuman* Chapter 74
*One Piece* Chapter 575
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 278


----------



## nanni (Feb 19, 2010)

Lock on! 
One Piece chapter 575


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Feb 19, 2010)

hxh 297


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.74)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.49)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.297)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.278)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.78.5)
_Ladies vs Butlers_ (Ch.4)
_My Balls_ (Ch.39)
_Naruto_ (Ch.483)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.288-298)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Pringles (Feb 19, 2010)

Pokemon Adventure Special (Ch.288-298)
Rurouni Kenshin c.31 - 39


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 19, 2010)

_Naruto_ c.438
_Worst _c.92 and 93
_One Piece _c.575
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.94
_HunterxHunter _c.297
_Beezlebub_ c.49
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.359
_Gokuraku Seishun Hockey Club_ c.32
_Haigakura _c.3
_Toriko_ c.84
_Shin Yami no Koe _c.4 and 5
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ c.278
_My Balls _c.39
_xxxHOLIC_ c.200
_Ningen Shikkaku _c.1
_Tsutaeru Toiki _c.1
_Sekai no Hate de Aimashou _c.1-3
_Aishiteruze Baby_ c.1-33 (end)
_Banana Bread Pudding _c.1-4
_Crimson Empire _c.1 and 2


----------



## Blade (Feb 19, 2010)

Psyren 107


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 19, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 2 - 7
Planetes 13 - 14
JJBA 121 - 129


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 19, 2010)

Beelzebub 46-49


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 19, 2010)

*Kuroshitsuji* chapter 42
*Bakuman* chapter 74
*Beelzebub* chapter 49
*Psyren* chapter 107
*Durarara!!* chapter 09


----------



## Brian (Feb 19, 2010)

_Shigurui_ Ch. 31-37
_Hoppies Bear_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 127
_Me-Teru no Kimochi_ Ch. 1-10
_Dead Flowers_ Ch.1 (One Shot)
_Sidonia no Kishi_ Ch. 1-7
_Hana Bolo_ Ch. 1-2
_Always Together_ Ch 1. (One Shot)
_Idiot!_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Durarara!!_ Ch. 9


----------



## Dagor (Feb 19, 2010)

Beelzebub 49.
Psyren 107.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 74
Psyren chapter 107


----------



## Stringer (Feb 19, 2010)

? *Skyhigh* _Ch.10_
? *Skyhigh Karma* _Ch.1_
? *Wolf Guy- Wolfen Crest* _Ch.46_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 19, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.40 - 47
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.33 - 41
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.27 - 35
_Dead End _c.16 - 20 (End)
_BLAME!_ c.32 - 38
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.21 - 31


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2010)

Psyren  20 - 25


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 20, 2010)

_ Variante c. 15_


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

_Chobits_ 1-5 (Rereading for a fun break from long new ones )


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 20, 2010)

*Tenjou Tenge *chapter 170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 20, 2010)

*Today:*


_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.1)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.76)
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ (Ch.1-25)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.299-308)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.29)
_Veritas_ (Ch.66)
_Vita Sexualis_ (Ch.4-5)


----------



## Dagor (Feb 20, 2010)

Ane-doki 1-3.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 20, 2010)

Detective Conan Chapter 723
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 277


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 20, 2010)

*Beelzebub* 49
*Naruto* 483


----------



## Yozora (Feb 20, 2010)

Kanojo o Mamoru 51 no Houhou 20
Psyren 107
Bengo! 4
Durarara!! 9


----------



## krome (Feb 20, 2010)

_Always Together_ (one-shot)


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 20, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 8 - 14
Planetes 15 - 16
BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 25 - 31
Houshin Engi  25 - 33


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 20, 2010)

_Methed to Make the Gentle World _c.1
_Durarara!!_ c.9
_Souten Kouro _c.4
_Barajou no Kiss _c.13 and 14
_Oishii Kankei _c.19
_Banana Bread Pudding _c.5 (end)
_Detective Conan_ c.724
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami_ c.360
_MiXiM 11 _c.84
_Variante_ c.15
_D.N. Angel_ c.1-12
_Satou and Tanaka: The Blood High School _c.1
_Ibitsu _c.1


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 21, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin _c.48 - 57
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.42 - 50
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.36 - 45
_BLAME!_ c.39 - 44
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.32 - 35
_Mononoke_ c.9


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

_Chobits_ 5-10
_Liar Game_ 102


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2010)

_ BB Project c. 5_


----------



## Aeon (Feb 21, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 21, 2010)

*Today:*


_Change 123_ (Ch.50)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.8-9)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.309-317)
_Psyren_ (Ch.107)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.64)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.206)


----------



## Cibo (Feb 21, 2010)

Until Death Do Us Part ch. 96


----------



## Alex. (Feb 21, 2010)

_Kimi ni Todoke  20 - 25

Liar Game - 99 - 102_


----------



## Pringles (Feb 21, 2010)

Ghost Sweeper Mikami c.357
Kano Hitoya Tsuki c.1-3


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2010)

Code Breaker 77


----------



## Marmite. (Feb 21, 2010)

One Piece Ch. 575


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Lock On! Chapters 0 and 1
Heroman Chapters 1-3


----------



## Dagor (Feb 21, 2010)

Ane-doki 3-10.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 21, 2010)

Veritas 67
Air Gear 268


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

Lock On! - 1
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer 29-31
Project ARMS - 1


----------



## Blade (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolf Guy 45-46


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

Mononoke 1


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 21, 2010)

_BB Project_ c.5
_Bengo! _c.4
_Gekkoh_ c.47
_Kanojo o Mamoru 51 no Houhou _c.20_
Shut Hell _c.18 and 19
_Nononono _c.17 and 18


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

_Chobits _10-15


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 21, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.58 - 66
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.51 - 59
_Yu Yu Hakusho _c.46 - 54
_BLAME!_ c.45 - 51
_Welcome to the NHK_ c.36 - 40 (End)
_Matryoshka_ (Oneshot)
_Houkago Guitar_ (Oneshot)
_Flower of Evil_ c.1 - 3


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 21, 2010)

_  Change 123 c.50
 Tiji-kun! c.8
Seishun Pop! c.6
 Reimei no Arcana c.2-3
 Watashi ni xx Shinasai! c.10
 Kandachime c.18-19
 Onidere c.90
 My Balls c.39
 Amagami - Precious Diary c.4
 Code:Breaker c.76-77
 Kitsune no Yomeiri c.5
 Akagami no Shirayukihime c.18
 Break Blade c.21
 Crimson Grave c.9
 Shiinake no Hitobito c.4-5
 Guuzen ka Unmei ka c.3
 Koko ga Uwasa no El Palacio c.1
 Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri c.13
 Umisho c.68
 Michi to no So Good (one shot) 
 Pig Bride c.12-14
 0 no Soukoushi c.1-3 (Complete)
 Itoshi no Kana C.16-22 (Complete)
 Choku! c.1-4
 Conveni-N c.1-5
 Lock On! c.1
 W-Pinch vol.1-4 (Complete)_


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2010)

GE-Good Ending 21


----------



## ArtieBoy (Feb 21, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency 32 - 45


----------



## Yozora (Feb 22, 2010)

Shi ga Futari wo Wakatsu Made 96
Lock On! 1


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kimi no Iru Machi* 80


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail 173


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Fairy tail 172-173


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 22, 2010)

*Air Gear* chapter 268
*Dragon Ball *chapter 71


----------



## Pringles (Feb 22, 2010)

Tenjou Tenge chapter 170


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2010)

*Today:*


_Code Breaker_ (Ch.77)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.43)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.1)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.43-49)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.318-337)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.30)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.1-4)
_Veritas_ (Ch.67)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Liar Game 103


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2010)

Air Gear 268
Fairy tail 173
Veritas 67


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 22, 2010)

_Umisho_ c.68
_Esoragoto _c.3
_Change _123 c.50
_Guardian Dog _c.3
_Good Ending_ c.21
_Kurohime _c.58
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.96
_Hoshi no Samidare _c.30-32
_Time Eliminator _c.1
_Aphorism _c.1
_Wizards Nation_ c.1
_Cyboy_ c.1


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Soul Eater 70


----------



## Dagor (Feb 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail 173.


----------



## SP (Feb 22, 2010)

Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei. Forgot which chapter.


----------



## Pringles (Feb 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 165.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 22, 2010)

Tenjho Tenge 131
Fairy Tail 173
Dragon Ball 71


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lock-On* 1
*Fairy Tail* 173


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 22, 2010)

Vinland Saga 62
Soul Eater 70
Blade of the Immortal 15 - 25
Planetes 17 - 18


----------



## Blade (Feb 22, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge 131


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 23, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.173
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.373_


----------



## Brian (Feb 23, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 62
_Arakawa Under The Bridge_ Ch 1-5
_Veritas_ Ch. 67
_Mononoke_ Ch. 9
_Shiki_ Ch. 1


----------



## Sen (Feb 23, 2010)

_Sute Neko no Ie_ 1-7
_Onani Master Kurosawa_ 15-31


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 23, 2010)

FMA chapter 101


----------



## Aeon (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 173
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 15


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 23, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 173


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Berserk 311
Getbackers 29 volume, chapters 7-8


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 23, 2010)

_BLAME!_ c.52 - 66 (End)
_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.67 - 75
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.60 - 68
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.55 - 63
_Flower of Evil_ c.4 - 7
_Joan_ c.5 - 8
_I Fell in Love For the First Time_ c.1 - 3 (End)
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi_ c.4
_Dogs_ c.1 - 6 (End)
_Under the Bridge _(Oneshot)
_Never Cry_ c.1
_Freesia_ c.46 - 52
_Hokuto no Ken - Yuria Gaiden_ c.1


----------



## Pringles (Feb 23, 2010)

Nyan Koi (Ch.16)
Prunus Girl (Ch.8)
Detective Conan 565-566


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.261)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.80)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.338-346)
_Renai Distortion_ (Ch.1-2)
_Octave_ (Ch.1-20)


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 23, 2010)

Air Gear 269


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Black Lagoon 78


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 23, 2010)

Houshin Engi 34 - 51
Planetes 19 - 20


----------



## Toreno (Feb 23, 2010)

*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapter 4


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 23, 2010)

ultimo chapter 13.

black lagoon chapter 78.

bloody monday season 2 chapter 15.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 23, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund 34


----------



## emROARS (Feb 23, 2010)

*Defence Devil* 40


----------



## Blade (Feb 23, 2010)

Air Gear 269 (raw)


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 23, 2010)

*Veritas *67
*Until death do us part* 96


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 23, 2010)

_Otoyomegatari _c.9
_My Barbaric Girlfriend _c.47-52
Air Gear c.268
_Bungaku Shoujo_ c.14
_Code Breaker _c.77
_Crimson Hero _c.54
_Ensemble _c.87
_Gamaran_ c.37
_Ghost Sweeper Mikami _c.361 and 362
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.61
_Kenji _c.61 and 62
_Kuroshitsuji _c.42
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.52
_Liar Game _c.102
_Limit_ c.2b and 3
_Lock On!_ c.1
_Mononoke _c.9
_Needless_ c.64 and 55
_Otomen_ c.14
_Piano no Mori_ v.7
_Psyren_ c.107
_Saijou no Meii _c.17 and 18
_Shikii no Ju-nin _c.1
_Soul Eater _c.70
_Veritas_ c.67
_Zettai Karen Children _c.206
_Zombie Loan _c.64
_D.N. Angel_ c.13-
_Maku no Uchi _c.1 and 2
_Buddha _c.13-22
_Cavalier of the Abyss _c.10-13
_Tenjou Tenge _c.131


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 23, 2010)

_Yotsuba&!_ 26-46
_The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer_ 34
_K-ON!_ Special
_Bartender_ 21


----------



## krome (Feb 23, 2010)

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ 1


----------



## Klue (Feb 23, 2010)

My Balls.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 23, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.76 - 84
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.69 - 76
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.64 - 72
_Flower of Evil_ c.8 - 11
_Joan_ c.9 - 11 (End)
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi_ c.5
_Freesia_ c.53 - 59
_BLAME! 2_ (Oneshot)
_Dolce_ c.1 - 6 (End)
_Nijigahara Holograph_ c.1 - 15 (End)
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.2 - 6


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 24, 2010)

_Black Lagoon c.78
 Dance in the Vampire Bund c.34_


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 33
*Mayoi Neko Overrun! *chapter 1-2


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2010)

Wolf guy 47


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.34)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.172-173)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.373)
_K-On_ (Vol.4 Ch.5-6)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.2)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.50)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.347)


----------



## Pringles (Feb 24, 2010)

Fukuyadou Honpo c.17
Hotaru no Hikari c.25-30
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru c.28
Nora: The Last Chronicle of Devildom c.1-8


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2010)

Wolf guy 47-48


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 24, 2010)

*Kimi Ni Todoke* 33


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2010)

*Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 373


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 24, 2010)

_DN Angel _c.14-55


----------



## Blade (Feb 24, 2010)

Code Breaker 77


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 24, 2010)

Bleach chapter 393


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 24, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 26 - 39
JJBA 150 - 159


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 24, 2010)

_Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest chapter 47_


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 24, 2010)

Bleach 393
Naruto 484


----------



## Dagor (Feb 24, 2010)

Bleach 393, Naruto 484


----------



## Yozora (Feb 24, 2010)

Naruto 484
Fairy Tail 173
Break Blade 22
Wolf Guy 47
Sensen Spike Hills 19


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 24, 2010)

bleach chapter 393.

naruto chapter 484.

kimi ni todoke chapters 1-33.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 24, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.85 - 93
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.77 - 85
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.73 - 81
_Flower of Evil_ c.12 - 15
_Freesia_ c.60 - 66
_NOiSE _c.1 - 8 (End)
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi _c.6
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.7 - 13
_Yume Kurai_ (Oneshot)
_Setsuna No Rakuen_ c.1 - 3 (End)
_Love Mission @_ c.1
_Ichigo 100%_ c.65 - 71
_Ciguatera_ c.47 - 57
_Serial Experiments Lain: The Nightmare of Fabrication_ (Oneshot)


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 24, 2010)

_Bleach c.393
Naruto c.484_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 25, 2010)

Naruto chapter 484


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 25, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 298.


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 25, 2010)

Bleach 393
Naruto 484


----------



## tkROUT (Feb 25, 2010)

Naruto (ch. 484)
Hunter X Hunter (ch. 298)
Skyhigh Karma (ch. 8-21)(completed)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.268)
_Bleach_ (Ch.393)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.32)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.280)
_Naruto_ (Ch.484)
_NEET Princess Terrass_ (Ch.00)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.28)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.348-349)
_Umi ni Misaki_ (Ch.62)


----------



## Tifa (Feb 25, 2010)

Lock on (0)
Naruto (484)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 25, 2010)

reread all of the lucifer and biscuit hammer

awesome manga


----------



## Pringles (Feb 25, 2010)

Bleach c.393
Naruto c.484


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bleach c.393
Naruto c.484


----------



## HugeGuy (Feb 25, 2010)

Bleach 393
Medaka Box 39
Naruto 484
Incarnate #1-3


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 25, 2010)

HunterxHunter 298


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 25, 2010)

*Mahou Sensei Negima* - 278-280 
*Naruto* - 484
*Hunter X Hunter* - 298


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter - 298
Psyren 26 - 30
Bakuman - 75


----------



## krome (Feb 25, 2010)

_Shut Hell_ 18
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ 2 - 4


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 25, 2010)

_Bleach _c.393


----------



## Dagor (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter - 298.


----------



## animebeauty (Feb 25, 2010)

what i've read today:

bleach chapter 393
naruto chapter 484
rurouni kenshin chapter 4


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2010)

*Kongou Banchou 43-58*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 25, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter  298
Bakuman 75


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Bakuman 75


----------



## Pringles (Feb 25, 2010)

Rurouni Kenshin c.76-82


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 25, 2010)

BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 38 - 49
Blade of the Immortal 39 - 50


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 25, 2010)

*Bakuman* 75
*Naruto* 484
*Bleach* 393
*Medaka Box* 39


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 25, 2010)

ultimo 13
hunterxhunter 298


----------



## valerian (Feb 25, 2010)

Naruto 484
Bleach 393
Hunter x Hunter 298


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2010)

Vinland Saga 1-8


----------



## Waveblade (Feb 25, 2010)

Billion Girl 1-25

Psyren 108


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 25, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 279


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 25, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.94 - 102
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.86 - 90
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.82 - 91
_Flower of Evil_ c.16 - 19
_Freesia_ c.67 - 73
_Nihei: Abba_ (Oneshot)
_Kono Sekai no Owari e no Tabi _c.7
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.14 - 18
_Ichigo 100%_ c.72 - 80


----------



## Yozora (Feb 25, 2010)

Psyren 108


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 25, 2010)

_Medaka Box c.39_


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2010)

Reborn! 279
Psyren 108


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 393
*Naruto* Chapter 484
*Bakuman* Chapter 75
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 279


----------



## Dagor (Feb 26, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 279.
Psyren 108.
The Breaker 56-58.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 26, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 170


----------



## Pringles (Feb 26, 2010)

FMA chapter 101


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.75)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.298)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.279)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.81)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.39)
_Onidere_ (Ch.91)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.350)


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 26, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *chapter 279
*Fairy Tail *chapter 173
*Naruto *chapter 484
*Air Gear* chapter 269
*Bleach* chapter 393
*Psyren *chapter 108
*Hunter X Hunter *chapter  298 
*Bakuman* chapter 75


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! chapter 279


----------



## Lycanthropy (Feb 26, 2010)

Bakuman 75
Defense Devil 39


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 26, 2010)

fairy tail chpter 173.

bakuman chapter 75.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Feb 26, 2010)

Beezlebub. 
Kairi got me hooked >:I, so far I'm on chapter 12. The plot is great and it's full of lulz. Especially the main character, Oga. He's like Sasuke from Naruto, just more lulzy and badass. 

Kick ass manga.


----------



## krome (Feb 26, 2010)

_Defense Devil_ 39


----------



## Pringles (Feb 26, 2010)

Bloody Monday Season 2 Chapter 14
Hiragi Shougakkou Renai Club Ch.11


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2010)

Psyren 108


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2010)

Vinland Saga 11-30


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 279


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 26, 2010)

*Psyren* 108
*Detective Conan* 725


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 26, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.103 - 111
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.91 - 98
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.92 - 100
_Flower of Evil_ c.20 - 26 (End)
_Freesia_ c.74 - 80
_Biomega_ c.1 - 10
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.19 - 23
_197X_ (Oneshot)
_Soregashi Kojiki ni Arazu_ c.1 - 6 (End)
_Ichigo 100%_ c.81 - 89


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 27, 2010)

_The Breaker c.56-58_


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2010)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 725


----------



## RobLucci (Feb 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 174
Sekirei 96


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 27, 2010)

*Vampire Knight* chapter 58
*Initial D* chapter 558


----------



## Aeon (Feb 27, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 174
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 294-295
*The Breaker* Chapters 56-58
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 38


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.294-295)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.58)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.29)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.351-352)
_Psyren_ (Ch.108)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.207)


----------



## Pringles (Feb 27, 2010)

The Breaker 44-53


----------



## Dagor (Feb 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 174.


----------



## S (Feb 27, 2010)

Wolf Guy Ch. 71
Hunter X Hunter Ch. 298


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2010)

The Breaker 58


----------



## Soichiro (Feb 27, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 174


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 27, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.112 - 120
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.99 - 106
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.101 - 109
_Biomega_ c.11 - 20
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.24 - 28
_Yamikin Ushijima-kun_ c.1 & 2
_Ichigo 100%_ c.90 - 94


----------



## Cain (Feb 27, 2010)

I've read claymore 100 +4 extras, Naruto 484, and Bleach 393


----------



## halfhearted (Feb 28, 2010)

_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ c.2
_Medaka Box_ c.39
_Kami no Shizuku_ c.19
_Hand x Red_ c.9
_Black Lagoon_ c.78
_Bloody Monday II_ c.15
_Karakuradouji Ultimo _c.13
_Undertaker Riddle_ c.4 and 5
_Hoshi no Samidare _c.33-36
_Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas _c.170
_Shiki_ c.17
_Sensen Spike Hills_ c.19
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.883_
The Breaker_ c.56-58
_Boku to Watashi no Henai Jijou _c.4 and 5
_Kekkaishi _c.295
_Fairy Tail _c.173
_Oishii Kankei _c.20
_Air Gear _c.269
_Bakuman_ c.75
_Bartender_ c.21 and 22
_Berserk _c.312
_Yureka_ c.133-148


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2010)

Fairy Tail c.174


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2010)

_ Ping c.21-24
Sekirei c.96
 Air Gear c.269
 Fairy Tail c.174
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.8
 Hyakujuu Kingdom c.1-3
 Sora Log c.6
 Bloody Monday 2 c.15
 Dear Green (One Shot)
 By Hero (One Shot)
 Suki dake ja Wakaranai (One Shot)
Wizards Nation c.1
 My Hero! c.1
Wild School c.8
 Kimi no Sei c.2
 Shinrei Tantei Yakumo c.3
 Nyankoi! c.28
  Esoragoto c.3
Mahou Tsukai Kurohime c.57
 Choku! c.5
 Joshidaisei Kateikyoushi Hamanaka Ai c.15
 Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai c.3
 Zettai Heiwa Daisakusen c.15
 Sensei wa Ore no Mono c.3
_


----------



## Tomasso (Feb 28, 2010)

*Momo * chap.1-5


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 28, 2010)

Vinland Saga 31-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.269)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.174)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.34)
_Maria+Holic_ (Ch.15)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.5)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.353)
_Renai Distortion_ (Ch.3)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.96)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.65)


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 28, 2010)

*Bleach Chapter 393
Naruto Chapter 484
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 81
The Breaker Chapter 56-58
GE Good Ending Chapter 21
Fairy Tail Chapter 173-174
Rosario Vampire 2 Chapter 27
337 Byooshi Chapter 49*


----------



## Blade (Feb 28, 2010)

Vinland Saga 54


----------



## Pringles (Feb 28, 2010)

Samurai Deeper Kyo c.77 - 85
Yu Yu Hakusho c.73 - 81


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 28, 2010)

BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 50 - 55
Blade of the Immortal 51 - 59
Berserk 312


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Feb 28, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.121 - 129
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.107 - 114
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.110 - 118
_Biomega_ c.21 - 24
_Bleach_ c.385 - 393
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.29 - 34


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 28, 2010)

_Phantom King c.1
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.374_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Feb 28, 2010)

shut hell chapters 1-19.

vampire knight chapters 1-30.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Goshimei Desu_ (Ch.1)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.262)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.374)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.1)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.2)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.354-355)
_Vita Sexualis_ (Ch.6)
_Wild School_ (Ch.1-9)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 1, 2010)

Yu Yu Hakusho c.73 - 81
Flower of Evil c.12 - 15


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 1, 2010)

bleach 392


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 1, 2010)

Vinland Saga 46-62


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 1, 2010)

*Code Breaker* 78
*Fairy Tail* 174


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 1, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.130 - 138
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.115 - 122
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.119 - 128
_Biomega_ c.25 - 30
_Shin Angyo Onshi_ c.35 - 38


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 2, 2010)

_ BeelzeBub c.50_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 2, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 78


----------



## Brian (Mar 2, 2010)

_Shigurui_ Ch. 38-50
_The Monkey's Foot_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Liar Game_ Ch. 50-85
_A Serow's Deadly Fall_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_She Got Off of the Bus at the Peninsula_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Yamamoto's Ear Cleaning Shop_ Ch 1. (One Shot)
_Shiki_ Ch. 2


----------



## Dagor (Mar 2, 2010)

D. Gray-man 192.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Mar 2, 2010)

bleach ch.393


----------



## Pringles (Mar 2, 2010)

Bakuman 75


----------



## Yozora (Mar 2, 2010)

Gantz ch.314


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2010)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.50)
_Cellphone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.5)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.81)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.47)
_Veritas_ (Ch.68)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 2, 2010)

D. Gray-man 192
Wolf guy 49


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 2, 2010)

vampire knight chapters 31-58.

fairy tail chapter 174.

d gray man chapter 192.

beelzebub chapter 50.

kurohime chapter 59.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 2, 2010)

JJBA part 3 54/60
Gantz 314


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Mar 2, 2010)

Gantz chapter 314


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

Toriko chapter 85


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 2, 2010)

Beelzebub 50


----------



## Blade (Mar 2, 2010)

Bastard! volume 20


----------



## Pickindazys (Mar 2, 2010)

Billt Bat 25-28

Read it now thank me later.


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 2, 2010)

*Kurohime* 59


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 2, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.139 - 148
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.123 - 130
_Yu Yu Hakusho_ c.129 - 138
_Biomega_ c.31 - 36


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 2, 2010)

_Returners - Aka no Kikansha c.1-3_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 3, 2010)

claymore chapter 101.

gantz chapter 314.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 3, 2010)

Fairy Tail -- extra chapter


----------



## Brian (Mar 3, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 291
_Liar Game_ Ch. 85-103
_TUDM_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Forget_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Gantz_ Ch. 314
_Veritas_ Ch. 68


----------



## Pringles (Mar 3, 2010)

DOGS: Bullet and Carnage chapter 42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.78)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.192)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.33)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.30)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.281)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.53)
_Q.E.D. Shoumei Shuuryou_ (Ch.7-8)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.18)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 3, 2010)

initial d chapters 1-80.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 3, 2010)

Vagabond 291
Naruto 485
One Piece 576
BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 56 - 62
Planetes 22 - 23
Blade of the Immortal 68 - 76


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2010)

Vagabond 291
Naruto 485


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 3, 2010)

Naruto 485
One Piece 576
Bleach 394


----------



## KohZa (Mar 3, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 576  
Naruto Chapter 485_


----------



## Dagor (Mar 3, 2010)

Naruto 485.
One Piece 576.
Bleach 394.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 3, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.149 - 217
_Berserk_ c.1 - 3


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 3, 2010)

Bleach 394
Durarara 1-4
Beelzebub 50
D.Gray-Man 192


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 4, 2010)

_
One Piece c.576
Bleach c.394
Naruto c.485_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece 576
Bleach 394
Naruto 485


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece 576
Bleach 394
Naruto 485


----------



## valerian (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece - 576
Bleach - 394
Naruto - 485
JJBA - 238 - 265 and 544 - 551 (Reread)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whitebeard, Abdul, Iggy, Abbacchio, Risotto


----------



## Pringles (Mar 4, 2010)

Megalomania: Chapters 2-5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 4, 2010)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.12)
_Bleach_ (Ch.394)
_Five_ (Ch.31-35)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.30)
_Naruto_ (Ch.485)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.9)
_Yamanko_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece 576
Naruto 485
Durarara 5


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece chap. 576
Bleach chap. 394
Naruto chap. 485
Nurarihyon no Mago chap. 96


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 4, 2010)

_Rurouni Kenshin_ c.218 - 255 (End)
_Biomega_ c.37 - 42 (End)
_Yahiko no Sakabatou_ (Oneshot)
_Haru ni Sakura_ (Oneshot)
_Berserk_ c.4 - 7


----------



## ScorpioNN (Mar 4, 2010)

One Piece chap. 576
Bleach chap. 394
Naruto chap. 485


----------



## Pringles (Mar 4, 2010)

Psyren chapter 107
Durarara!! chapter 09


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 4, 2010)

_ Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka c.22_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 394
*Naruto* Chapter 485
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 296
*One Piece* Chapter 576
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 39


----------



## Brian (Mar 5, 2010)

_Shigurui_ Ch. 51-60
_Liar Game_ Ch. 104
_Window_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Visitors_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_One Piece_ Ch. 576
_Naruto_ Ch. 485
_Bleach_ Ch. 394
_Children Can't Choose Their Parents_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_My Mysterious Girlfriend X_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Green Beans_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 5, 2010)

Wolfen Crest.
Hunter X Hunter.
KHR.
Baby Steps.

All katest chapters.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Naruto and Bleach latest chapters.


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 5, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 280


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

acidtrip 1-3
Liar Game 104


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 76
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 280


----------



## Gabe (Mar 5, 2010)

Psyren chapter 107
Bakuman Chapter 76
Reborn! Chapter 280


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

Code:Breaker 64
School Rumble 23-26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 5, 2010)

*Today:*


_Countrouble_ (Ch.4)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.280)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.296)
_Muvluv Unlimited_ (Ch.1-8)
_No Bra_ (Ch.27)
_Sukimasusuki_ (Ch.1-8)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.208)


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 5, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 280
*Naruto* chapter 485
*One Piece* 576
*Kimi Ni Todoke *chapter 34-35
*Kiss to My Prince *chapter 19
*Bleach *chapter 394
*Bakuman *chapter 76
*Initial D *chapter 559
*Hajime no Ippo* chapter 885
*Vagabond *chapter 291


----------



## camel.d (Mar 5, 2010)

Today I read The latest Hunter X Hunter chapter .


----------



## Dagor (Mar 5, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 280.
Hunter X Hunter 299.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 299.
Soul Eater 16-27


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 5, 2010)

KHR! 280
HunterxHunter 299
Tenjou Tenge 131


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2010)

Gunnm/BAA:Last Order 69 - 74
Blade of the Immortal 86 - 93


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

OP 576
HXH 299


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 5, 2010)

initial d chapter 81-200.

bleach chapter 394.

naruto chapter 485.

one piece chapter 576.

hunter x hunter chapter 299.


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 280


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 5, 2010)

HxH 299
KHR 280
Bakuman 76
JJBA Part 3 85-97


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 5, 2010)

HxH 299 10char


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

KHR 280
HxH 299
Naruto 485
Bleach 395
OP 576
Kongou Banchou 1-3


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 5, 2010)

Bastard! Vol 20


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 170


----------



## Pringles (Mar 5, 2010)

Veritas: Chapters 23-27


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 5, 2010)

_Berserk_ c.11 - 15
_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.131 - 154


----------



## Yakuza (Mar 5, 2010)

*Dangu* Vol.9

Epic end for a Epic Manhwa


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 5, 2010)

Durarara 6
Bleach 394
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 280


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 5, 2010)

JJBA P3 98-100


----------



## Fraust (Mar 5, 2010)

Some early chapters of Katekyo Hitman Reborn!


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 5, 2010)

Psyren 109


----------



## Dagor (Mar 5, 2010)

Psyren 109.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Air Gear 260


----------



## illmatic (Mar 6, 2010)

Nononono ch.1


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 6, 2010)

_ Veritas c.68_


----------



## krome (Mar 6, 2010)

_Great Teacher Onizuka_ 1 - 2
_Mononoke_ 1 
_Gamaran_ 38
_Mirai Nikki_ 1 - 15


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Nyankoi! Chapter 19


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 94 - 100


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.76)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.299)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.9-18)
_Psyren_ (Ch.109)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.55)


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 6, 2010)

*Kimi Ni Todoke *Chapter 38-39


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 6, 2010)

Ao no Exorcist chap 3-9
AR∀GO chap. 10
Code:Breaker chap. 79


----------



## silly (Mar 6, 2010)

I've finished Kaichou wa maid-sama today, wtf no thread for it, no1 read it ?


----------



## Sen (Mar 6, 2010)

^If you've searched and there is no thread, just make one 

_Durarara!!_ 1-9


----------



## Pringles (Mar 6, 2010)

Detective Conan 626-627


----------



## Blade (Mar 6, 2010)

Code Breaker 78


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 6, 2010)

*Veritas* 68
*Code Breaker *79
*Naruto* 485
*Bleach* 394
*One Piece* 576


----------



## Dagor (Mar 6, 2010)

Beelzebub 51.


----------



## Extasee (Mar 6, 2010)

*Skip Beat
Penguin Brothers
Zombie-Loan*

All in all, I had a good day.  I also read Zylos's Zetsu spin off, which is so awesome thta it ocunts.


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 6, 2010)

Beelzebub 51
Durarara 7


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 6, 2010)

_ Beelzebub c.51
Break Blade c.22-23
 Wild School c.9
  Variante c.16-17 
Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka c.22
 Summer Wars c.5
Lock On! c.2
Hyakujuu Kingdom c.4 (End)
Bitter Trap (one shot)
 Code:Breaker c.78-79
 Kaichou wa Maid-sama! c.47
 Mahou Tsukai Kurohime c.59
 Princess Lucia c.6
  Switch Girl!! c.9
Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri c.14
 En Passant c.1-4
 Sankarea c.1-3
 Countrouble c.1-4
 Kandachime c.20


_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

_Samurai Deeper Kyo_ c.155 - 194


----------



## Aeon (Mar 7, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 79
*Detective Conan* Chapter 726


----------



## Cibo (Mar 7, 2010)

Freezing ch. 29


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 7, 2010)

*Today:*


_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.14-18)
_Wakusei no Samidare_ (Ch.27-35)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 7, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 69
Crows chapter 47


----------



## Blade (Mar 7, 2010)

FMA 102-104


----------



## Jayka (Mar 7, 2010)

Pandora Hearts - ch 1-4


----------



## S (Mar 7, 2010)

Wolf Guy Ch. 48
Veritas Ch. 68


----------



## Pringles (Mar 7, 2010)

Ane Doki chapter 1-26
Bloody Cross chapter 4


----------



## ArtieBoy (Mar 7, 2010)

JJBA part 3 141 - 152 
Yotsuba 7-22
Beezlebub 52


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 7, 2010)

Naruto 485 (that's the newest one, right?)


----------



## Hisagi (Mar 7, 2010)

Natsume Yuujinchou Ch. 15-17
Wolf Guy Ch. 45-48
Inugami Ch. 48-51


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 8, 2010)

_ Dance in the Vampire Bund c.35_


----------



## Kyousoukyoku (Mar 8, 2010)

Reading Volume 32 of Pokemon Adventures...


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 8, 2010)

*Air Gear* chapter 270


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2010)

*Today:*


_Beelzebub_ (Ch.51)
_Five_ (Ch.35.5-37)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.36-39)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.73-74)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 8, 2010)

Koibana! Koiseyo Hanabi 46-47
Crimson Hero 50


----------



## Dagor (Mar 8, 2010)

Air Gear 270.


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 8, 2010)

Amanchu! ch 15
Aria ch 57
Bakuman ch 75-76
Beelzebub ch 50-51
Claymore ch 101
Gamaran ch 38-39
Gamble Fish ch 33
Good Ending ch 22
HSDK ch 374
Koe de Oshigoto! ch 18-20
Koi Neko ch 29-30
Kongou Banchou ch 56-58
Liar Game ch 104-105
Lock On! ch 02
Legend of the Strongest Man, Kurosawa ch 20
Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer 36-39 
Mahou Sensei Negima! ch 281
Nurarihyon no Mago  ch 95-96
Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!! ch 04-18
Shade - The Other Side of Light ch 01-02
Shamo ch 236-257
Veritas ch 63-68
Yotsuba to ch 65


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2010)

Air Gear 270


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 8, 2010)

666 Satan (ch. 32-36)
Übel Blatt (ch.1-11 + Extra scene)[vol.0 & vol.1]


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 8, 2010)

Planetes 24 - 26(Finished)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 8, 2010)

Soul Eater chapter 67


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 8, 2010)

*Yankee-kun to Megane-chan *73-74
*Kiss to my Prince* 1-17


----------



## Dagor (Mar 9, 2010)

20th Century Boys 1-5.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2010)

_Air Gear c.270_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 175


----------



## Aeon (Mar 9, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 175
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 16


----------



## Pringles (Mar 9, 2010)

Veritas Chapter 58


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.79)
_Dance of the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.35)
_Muvluv Unlimited_ (Ch.19-23)


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 175


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 9, 2010)

what i'm going to read later:

Lone Wolf and Cub volumes 1 and 2  

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 29


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2010)

Air Gear 270


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 9, 2010)

Drifters chapter 11


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 9, 2010)

xxxHolic 201-202


----------



## Dagor (Mar 9, 2010)

Code Breaker 1-3.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 9, 2010)

initial d chapters 201-325.

fairy tail chapter 175.

air gear chapter 270.

bloody monday season 2 chapter 16.

rosario+vampire II chapter 28.

07 ghost chapter 57.

dance in the vampire bund chapter 35.

toaru kagaku no railgun chapter 29.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 9, 2010)

_ Rosario+Vampire II c.28_


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 9, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire 28
Otoyomegatari 10


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

initial d chapters 326-415.


----------



## Blade (Mar 10, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 171


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 10, 2010)

Bleach 1-8


----------



## Pringles (Mar 10, 2010)

Sundome Ch.39-48


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.175)
_Girl Saurus DX_ (Ch.54)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.40)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.28)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 10, 2010)

One Piece 577
Naruto 486


----------



## Dagor (Mar 10, 2010)

*One Piece* 577
*Naruto *486


----------



## Gabe (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto 486


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 10, 2010)

Eden: An Endless World ch 1a-7 (a new addition to my fave mangas)
Naruto 486


----------



## Pringles (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto 486


----------



## krome (Mar 10, 2010)

_The Breaker_ 43 - 58
_Otomen_ 14
_Mononoke_ 2 - 9


----------



## Stephen (Mar 10, 2010)

Naruto 486
Bleach 394
Eden : An Endless World ch 1a - 3
Full Metal Alchemist 104
Fairy Tail 175
Vampire Knight 58


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 10, 2010)

one piece chapter 577.

naruto chapter 486.

initial d chapters 416-500.

bloody monday season 2 chapter 17.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 10, 2010)

*Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi* 375


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 11, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Volume 30 

Naruto chapter 486

One Piece chapter 577


----------



## Mongolian Chop Squad (Mar 11, 2010)

Psyren ch. 1-109

Sick manga BTW!


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 11, 2010)

_Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.375
One Piece c.577
Naruto c.486_


----------



## Bleach (Mar 11, 2010)

New Naruto, New Highschool of the Dead


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 11, 2010)

One Piece 577
Naruto 486
Bleach 395


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.270)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.23-24)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.263)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.375)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.20)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.31)
_Naruto_ (Ch.486)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 11, 2010)

Umisho Chapter 63


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 11, 2010)

One Piece 577
Naruto 486
Bleach 395


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 11, 2010)

Bleach 395
D.N.Angel 1-5
Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 50


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 11, 2010)

*Naruto *chapter 486
*One Piece* chapter 577
*Bleach* chapter 395
*Fairy Tail* chapter 175
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 36


----------



## Uii (Mar 11, 2010)

Naruto chapter 486


----------



## S (Mar 11, 2010)

Naruto chapter 486
One Piece chapter 577
Bleach chapter 395
HxH chapter 300


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 11, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 112 - 117
Houshin Engi 70 - 79


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 11, 2010)

HunterxHunter 300
Air Gear 271


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 11, 2010)

Noblesse 1-19


----------



## TenshiNeko (Mar 11, 2010)

Bleach 395
Zombie Powder 1-27
Mankai Darling 1-6


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 11, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 300.

bleach chapter 395.

initial d chapters 501-559.

air gear chapter 271.


----------



## Brian (Mar 12, 2010)

_Shigurui_ Ch. 61-72
_Eden: An Endless World_ Ch. 1-4
_One Piece_ Ch. 577
_Bleach_ Ch. 395 
_Naruto_ Ch. 486
_Bloody Little Circus_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Sensei no Kaidan_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 12, 2010)

Naruto Ch. 480-486


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 12, 2010)

_Bleach  c.395_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 12, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 281


----------



## Blade (Mar 12, 2010)

OP 577
Air Gear 271


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2010)

*Today:*


_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.2)
_Bleach_ (Ch.395)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.34)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.282)
_Veritas_ (Ch.69)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 12, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 281


----------



## Pringles (Mar 12, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist 104


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal volumes 18 & 19
Houshin Engi 80 - 97


----------



## Gabe (Mar 12, 2010)

Air Gear 271
Reborn! 281
Bleach 395
Naruto 486
Bakuman 77


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Mar 12, 2010)

Naruto 486
Bleach 395
Bakuman 65-77
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 281


----------



## Dagor (Mar 12, 2010)

Air Gear 271.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 281.
Veritas 69.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 12, 2010)

Bakuman  77
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 281
Bleach 395
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure volumes 31 and 32


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 12, 2010)

*Bleach *395
*Bakuman* 77
*Naruto* 486
*One Piece* 577


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 12, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventures 116-118
One Piece 577
Bleach 395
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.77)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.300)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn _(Ch.281)
_Nyan Koi_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 13, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 281
*Hunter X Hunter *chapter 300
*Air Gear *chapter 271
*Dragonball *chapter 72


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 13, 2010)

_ Mysterious Girlfriend X c.43_


----------



## Pringles (Mar 13, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter chapter 300


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 13, 2010)

Lock On! chap. 3


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2010)

Dragonball chapter 72
Veritas 69
Trinity Blood 48


----------



## NarFan (Mar 13, 2010)

Psyren 109 my first manga


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 13, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 171
Bastard!! Vol 20


----------



## Blade (Mar 13, 2010)

Veritas 69


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 13, 2010)

*Until Death Do Us Part* 97
*Veritas* 69


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 13, 2010)

JJBA 160 - 173
BAA/Gunnm:Last Order 86 - 93
Blade of the Immortal 121 - 128


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 13, 2010)

Trigun Maximum -Vol 4 and 5


----------



## KohZa (Mar 13, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 896 
Belzeebub Chapter 51-52._


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 13, 2010)

Beelzebub 52
Naruto 486
Great Teacher Onizuka 1-51


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 13, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.52
 GE - Good Ending c.24
 Freezing c.29
 Ga-Rei c.48
 Amagami - Precious Diary c.5
  Bloody Monday 2 c.17
 Lock On! c.3
Ten yori Takaku c.1
 Sensei to Watashi (MINASE Ai) c.3
 Blue (SAKISAKA Io) c.1-4 (End)
 Break Blade c.24
 Nyankoi! c.29
 Highschool of the Dead c.24_


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 14, 2010)

MiXiM 87
Beelzebub 52


----------



## Aeon (Mar 14, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 395
*Naruto* Chapter 486
*Bakuman* Chapter 77
*Soul Eater* Chapter 71
*One Piece* Chapter 577
*Dragon Ball* Chapters 71-72
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 40
*Detective Conan* Chapter 727
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 17
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 281


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.52)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.2)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.82)
_K-On!_ (Ch.35)
_Lock-On!_ (Ch.3)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.82)
_Psyren_ (Ch.110)


----------



## Cibo (Mar 14, 2010)

GE-Good Ending ch.25


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 14, 2010)

Gantz                      1-3


----------



## Pringles (Mar 14, 2010)

Arago 4
Vinland Saga 61


----------



## passerby (Mar 14, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo 888


----------



## Tomasso (Mar 14, 2010)

*Lock-On!* 0-3


----------



## TadloS (Mar 14, 2010)

_GE ~Good Ending~  25
Lilim Kiss  1-3
Toaru Majutsu no Index 27 & 28
Suzuka 0-3
20th Century Boys 27-37
_


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 14, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 128 - 134
JJBA 174 - 188


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 14, 2010)

_ Veritas c.69_


----------



## Brian (Mar 15, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 105
_REAL_ Ch. 8-10
_Mercenary Pierre_ Ch. 1-2
_Veritas_ Ch. 69


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 105 
Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 91-93_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 176


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2010)

*Today:*


_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.209)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 15, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Ch. 105


----------



## S (Mar 15, 2010)

Soul Eater Ch. 70-71
Wolf Guy Ch. 49
Veritas Ch. 69


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 176
FMA 105


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 15, 2010)

Air Gear 270


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 15, 2010)

_666 Satan _--ch. 41-42
_Gantz_-------ch. 01-33
_Ubel Blatt_---ch. 24-27


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 15, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 176
*Full Metal Alchemist *chapter 105
*Soul Eater* chapter 70-71
*Beelzebub *chapter 52
*Bakuman *chapter 77
*Hajime No Ipo* chapter 886


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 15, 2010)

fairy tail 176
JJBA volumes 33 and 34


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 15, 2010)

Read the RAW of Soul Eater ch. 72. Yes, in Japanese.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 15, 2010)

Eden chapter 14-27


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

_Summer Wars Ch 1-6_

yes there is manga adaptation of summer wars :ho.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 15, 2010)

_GE - Good Ending c.25_


----------



## Dagor (Mar 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 176.
Fullmetal alchemist 105.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 15, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 176._


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 15, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 176.

FMA chapter 105.

baka to test shoukanjuu chapter 9.

are you alice chapters 1-5.

soul eater chapters 70 & 71.

to aru majutsu no index chapters 27 & 28.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 16, 2010)

*Soul Eater *chapter 71-2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.176)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.105)
_Hiyokoi_ (Ch.3)
_Koi Koi Country Road_ (Ch.2)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.25)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 16, 2010)

Soul Eater Ch. 70-71


----------



## tkROUT (Mar 16, 2010)

_Gantz_-------ch. 34-75
_Ubel Blatt_---ch. 28-29


----------



## NarFan (Mar 16, 2010)

Veritas 69, 
hmmm now i need something new to read


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 16, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka 52-142


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 16, 2010)

initial d chapter 560.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 16, 2010)

Eden 27-40


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 16, 2010)

Naruto 486
Bleach 395


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 16, 2010)

i read fma chap 105, and it was definitely worth the month long wait this time.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 16, 2010)

_Medaka Box Chapter 40._


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 16, 2010)

_ Sekirei c.97_


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 17, 2010)

shin tennis no oujisama 26


----------



## Aeon (Mar 17, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 176
*Soul Eater* Chapter 71-2
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 105


----------



## Pringles (Mar 17, 2010)

Bleach 395


----------



## Blade (Mar 17, 2010)

Fairy Tail 176


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 17, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.272)
_Mizuho Ambivalent_ (Ch.20-21 & 26)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.3)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.70-72)


----------



## KohZa (Mar 17, 2010)

_Air Gear Ch 270-272._


----------



## Blade (Mar 17, 2010)

FMA chapter 105


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Mar 17, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ 84-89


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 17, 2010)

One Piece 578
Naruto 487


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 17, 2010)

_
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.376_


----------



## Fraust (Mar 17, 2010)

Solar Eclipse said:


> _
> Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.376_


This.


*Spoiler*: __ 



They showed nipple.


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Mar 17, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 282


----------



## Gabe (Mar 17, 2010)

Naruto 487
Reborn! 282


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 17, 2010)

Soul Eater 71.5
Naruto - 487


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Mar 18, 2010)

Hotel (one shot)
Lock On! (one shot)
Blame Academy 1
Ikigami vol. 4


----------



## Dagor (Mar 18, 2010)

One Piece 578, Naruto 487


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 18, 2010)

One Piece 578
Bleach 396
Naruto 487


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 18, 2010)

Naruto 487
Bleach 396


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 18, 2010)

Naruto 487
One Piece 578
Bleach 396


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Mar 18, 2010)

Soul eater 71


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code Breaker_ (Ch.80)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.376)
_Naruto_ (Ch.487)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.26)
_Onidere_ (Ch.92-93)
_Wild School_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 18, 2010)

One Piece 578 - /10
Naruto 487 - /10
Bleach 396 - /10


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Mar 18, 2010)

_Wolf Guy/Wolfen Crest 50_


----------



## TalikX (Mar 18, 2010)

Finished catching up to "Kenji" not bad at all.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 18, 2010)

Naruto 487


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2010)

Bleach 396


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 18, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 282


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 18, 2010)

*Shinobi Life* chapter 1-16


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 18, 2010)

bleach 396
Kekkaishi something something ...297?


----------



## Wang Yuanji (Mar 18, 2010)

New Prince of Tennis, chapters 1-26, they actually managed to make the tennis players more retardedly super human.


----------



## mcwhirlpoolinc (Mar 18, 2010)

Naruto 487
Bleach 396
the new One Piece chapter (sorry couldn't remember the number)
FMA 105
Soul Eater 70,71,71.5


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 18, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 282


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 18, 2010)

_One Piece c.578
Bleach c.396
Naruto c.487 
_


----------



## KohZa (Mar 18, 2010)

One piece Ch 578 
Naruto Ch 487
Bleach Ch 396.


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 19, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 282


----------



## Mori (Mar 19, 2010)

Soul Eater: 64-71(2)
Fairy Tail: 176
Katekyo Hitman Reborn: 282
Naruto: 487


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 19, 2010)

Psyren 111


----------



## Brian (Mar 19, 2010)

_Nephilim John_ Ch. 11-12
_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 128
_Eden_ Ch. 5-15
_Bleach_ Ch. 396
_Liar Game_ Ch. 106
_One Piece_ Ch. 578
_Naruto_ Ch. 487


----------



## Fraust (Mar 19, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Naruto 487 - /10
> Bleach 396 - /10



Those two. And that's definitely a good way of putting it.


----------



## Pringles (Mar 19, 2010)

One Piece 578


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.9)
_Bleach_ (Ch.396)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.25-26)
_Change 123_ (Ch.51)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.264)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.282)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.297)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.82)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.44)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.11)


----------



## spectre991 (Mar 19, 2010)

Soul Eater 24 - I just started.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

Bakuman 78
Psyren 111


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 19, 2010)

*Shinobi Life* chapter 17-35
*Naruto* chapter 487
*One Piece* chapter 578
*Bleach* chapter 396
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 288


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Mar 19, 2010)

Good Ending chap. 26-27
AR∀GO chap. 11
Beelzebub chap. 53
Gamaran chap. 39-40
Defense Devil chap. 40
Fairy Tail chap. 176
Kyoukai no RINNE  chap. 37-40


----------



## NarFan (Mar 19, 2010)

Beelzebub 53
Psyren 111


----------



## KohZa (Mar 19, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 53._


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 19, 2010)

Beelzebub 53
One Piece 577
Naruto 487
Bleach 396


----------



## Gabe (Mar 19, 2010)

Gantz 315
Pyren 111


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

_Hunter x Hunter_ 301
_One Piece_ 578
_Bleach_ 396
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ 288
_Liar Game_ 106


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

Eden 54
Liar Game 106


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2010)

Fairy Tail 176.5


----------



## CmRet (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't read an anime today but I am working on the novelization of Assassin's Creed 2. Very well written.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 19, 2010)

Witches volume 1


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 20, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.53_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 20, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 396
*Naruto* Chapter 487
*Bakuman* Chapter 78
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 297
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 176.5
*One Piece* Chapter 578
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 73
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 80
*Detective Conan* Chapter 728
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 288


----------



## ナルヒナ (Mar 20, 2010)

Beelzebub 53
Veritas 1-69


----------



## Pringles (Mar 20, 2010)

Bleach 396


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.13-14)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.53)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.27-29)
_Five_ (Ch.38)
_Goshimei Desu_ (Ch.2)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.301)
_Psyren_ (Ch.111)


----------



## firefist (Mar 20, 2010)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Part 2: Battle Tendency 39-69
Jojo's Bizzare Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders 1-10


----------



## Blade (Mar 20, 2010)

Psyren 111


----------



## Muah (Mar 20, 2010)

Last night/ hsdk newest chapter

this morning one piece the newest chapter


----------



## stardust (Mar 20, 2010)

The latest Bakuman chapter, and the final two chapters of Seven Days.


----------



## sk3tos (Mar 20, 2010)

Fairy tail 176


----------



## Smoke (Mar 20, 2010)

Usagi Drop 25pek


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 20, 2010)

*Karneval* chapter 1-5
*Bakuman* chapter 78
*Beelzebub* chapter 53 
*Dragonball* chapter
*Kuroshitsuji* chapter 43 
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 301
*Psyren* chapter 111


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2010)

_ Change 123 c.51
Baby Steps c.1-14_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 21, 2010)

one piece chapter 578.

bleach chapter 396.

naruto chapter 487.

hunter x hunter chapter 301.


----------



## Sen (Mar 21, 2010)

_Mirai Nikki_ Special 
_Soul Eater_ 1-18


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.78)
_Lock-On!_ (Ch.4)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.1)
_Love Allergy_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Momoka (Mar 21, 2010)

I read Naruto today...?


----------



## Cibo (Mar 21, 2010)

Veritas ch.70


----------



## Blade (Mar 21, 2010)

Code Breaker 81


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 21, 2010)

One Piece 578


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 21, 2010)

*Shugo Chara Encore! *chapter 1


----------



## Pringles (Mar 21, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 78


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 21, 2010)

To Aru Kagaku no Railgun 26


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 21, 2010)

XXX Holic 203
HunterxHunter 301


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 21, 2010)

xxxholic 203


----------



## NarFan (Mar 21, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago 98
Veritas 70


----------



## krome (Mar 21, 2010)

_Kuroshitsuji_ 43


----------



## KohZa (Mar 21, 2010)

_Captain tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 97-99._


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 21, 2010)

Variante c.18-19 (End)


----------



## Aeon (Mar 22, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 81
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 18


----------



## Brian (Mar 22, 2010)

_Nephilim John_ Ch. 13-18
_Gantz_ Ch. 315
_Veritas_ Ch. 70
_Chiruru: The Girl with Supernatural Powers_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_The Crimson Boy_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Sun ken Rock_ Ch. 7
_Boiling Head_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Black Coffee_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 22, 2010)

Eden 54-67


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 22, 2010)

Kongou Banchou.

Latest couple of chapters.


----------



## spectre991 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just started One Piece. Read the first 15 chapters.


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 22, 2010)

*Mayoi Neko Overrun !* chapter 3


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.42)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.283)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.356-357)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 22, 2010)

Liar Game Ch. 106


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 22, 2010)

Eden 68-73


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2010)

Wolfguy 51-52
Blazer Drive 22
Veritas 69-70


----------



## firefist (Mar 22, 2010)

Beelzebub 43-53
Densha Otoko 1-27


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 23, 2010)

_Code:Breaker c.81_


----------



## Aeon (Mar 23, 2010)

*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 41


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2010)

Lock On! chapters 4 - 5
Genshiken chapter 56 (END)
Fairly Tail chapter 176


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.35)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.59)
_Maniac Road_ (Ch.1-4)
_MayoiNeko Overrun!_ (Ch.3)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.40)


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2010)

_Captain tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 100.
_


----------



## Pringles (Mar 23, 2010)

Psyren chapter 111


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 23, 2010)

Eden 74-75


----------



## S (Mar 23, 2010)

Wolf Guy 51-52.
Veritas 69-70.


----------



## KohZa (Mar 23, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 101._


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 23, 2010)

Soul Eater 72


----------



## nanni (Mar 23, 2010)

Worst chapter 94


----------



## Blade (Mar 23, 2010)

Wolf Guy 51-52


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 24, 2010)

_Kanojo wa Kannou Shousetsuka c.23_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail 177


----------



## Cibo (Mar 24, 2010)

GE-Good Ending ch.28


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 24, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 177.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 24, 2010)

Eden 76-84


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 24, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *chapter 177
*Soul Eater* chapter 72


----------



## KohZa (Mar 24, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 177._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.3)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.15)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.43)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.5)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.10)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 24, 2010)

Fairy Tail 177
XXX Holic 204
One Piece 579
Naruto 488


----------



## KohZa (Mar 24, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 579 
Naruto Chapter 488._


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 24, 2010)

One Piece 579
Bleach 397
Naruto 488


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 24, 2010)

Naruto 488
Vampire Knight 59


----------



## Fassy (Mar 24, 2010)

One Piece 579 
Naruto 488


----------



## Gabe (Mar 24, 2010)

Naruto 488
Fairy Tail 177


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 24, 2010)

_One Piece c.579
Naruto c.488_


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

One Piece 579


----------



## KohZa (Mar 25, 2010)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 172 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 283._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 25, 2010)

Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 172 
One Piece 579
Naruto 488
Bleach 397


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.10-12)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.81)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.177)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.265)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.2-3)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.210)
_Naruto_ (Ch.488)
_Seishun Pop!_ (Ch.7)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.210)


----------



## Pringles (Mar 25, 2010)

One Piece 579
Naruto 488


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 25, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 283


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2010)

Bleach 397


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 25, 2010)

Bleach 397
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 283


----------



## Gabe (Mar 25, 2010)

Reborn! 283
Bakuman 79


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2010)

Bleach 397
Naruto 488


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

Naruto 488


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 25, 2010)

bleach chapter 397.

naruto chapter 488.

one piece chapter 579.


----------



## krome (Mar 25, 2010)

_Sentimental Garden Lover_ 1 - 6
_Cafe Latte Rhapsody_ 1
_Nabari no Ou_ 1 - 27
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ 96 - 101


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 25, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *chapter 283
*Naruto* chapter 488
*One Piece* chapter 579
*Bleach* chapter 397
*Bakuman* chapter 79
*Beelzebub* chapter 54


----------



## KohZa (Mar 25, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 54  
Bleach chapter 397 
code breaker Chapter 73-81.
_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 25, 2010)

One Piece 579
Beelzebub 54
Reborn!! 283


----------



## Dagor (Mar 25, 2010)

Belzeebub 54.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 283.


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 25, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.54
Bleach c.397 _


----------



## Aeon (Mar 26, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 397
*Naruto* Chapter 488
*Bakuman* Chapter 79
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 177
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 298
*One Piece* Chapter 579
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 42
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 283


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.54)
_Bleach_ (Ch.397)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.283)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.35)
_Mahou no Iroha_ (Ch.4-5)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.358)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.1-2)
_Teppu_ (Ch.1-3)


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 26, 2010)

Air Gear 272
HunterxHunter 302


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 26, 2010)

*Air Gear* chapter 272
*Vampire Knight* chapter 49
*Kimi Ni Todoke* chapter 40-42
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 302


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Mar 26, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.394 - 397


----------



## Brian (Mar 27, 2010)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ Ch. 41
_Sun ken Rock_ Ch. 8
_Bleach_ Ch. 397
_One Piece_ Ch. 579
_Naruto_ Ch. 488


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 27, 2010)

_ BB Project c.6_


----------



## KohZa (Mar 27, 2010)

_Kaichou Wa Maid Sama Chapter 1-22._


----------



## Dagor (Mar 27, 2010)

Psyren 112.


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Toriko chapter 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 27, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.79)
_Fate Kaleid Illya 2wei_ (Ch.7-8)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.44)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.302)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.83)
_Love Yume Mix_ (Ch.8-9)
_My Girl_ (Ch.19)
_Otomari Honey_ (Ch.14-15)
_Teppu_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Air Gear 272


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 27, 2010)

*Dangeki Daisy* chapter 1-9
*Dragonball* chapter 74
*Psyren* chapter 112


----------



## Blade (Mar 27, 2010)

Defense Devil 42


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 27, 2010)

Jojo's Bizzare Adventure-501-510


----------



## S (Mar 27, 2010)

Kongou Bancho Ch. 1-11
HunterxHunter Ch. 302


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 27, 2010)

Houshin Engi 125 - 133
Souten no Koumori (one shot)


----------



## Toreno (Mar 27, 2010)

FMA - Ch. 50-55


----------



## KohZa (Mar 27, 2010)

_Kaichou Wa Maid Sama Chapter 23-40._


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 27, 2010)

_  History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi c.377
Triage X c.4-5
 Onihime VS c.12
 Amagami - Precious Diary c.6
 Change 2!! c.1-2
 Umisho c.69
 Zetsuen no Tempest c.3
 Love Allergen c.1-3
 Sun-ken Rock c.7-8
 Wizards Nation c.2
 Toukyou ESP c.1
Otomari Honey c.15
 Code:Breaker c.82
 Let's Lagoon c.8
 Elemental Gelade c.66
 Sensen Spike Hills c.19-20
 Baby Steps c.14-16
 Kaitai Shinsho 0 c.3
 Kaibutsu Oujo c.34
 Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.9
 Pig Bride c.15_


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dengeki Daisy* chapter 9-16


----------



## Bleach (Mar 28, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi 83


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Mar 28, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 302.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 28, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter 188

This is the part where the mangaka injured his arm so the art is pretty much rape for my eyes. I'll try and get through it quickly. Still admire him for doing so while injured. Good man.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 28, 2010)

Worst 1-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.16)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.377)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.32)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.8)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.47)
_Psyren_ (Ch.112)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 28, 2010)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension 20


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

Toriko 87-88


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 28, 2010)

*Dengeki daisy* chapter 16-19


----------



## c3zz4rr (Mar 28, 2010)

Toriko 87-88 and it's fucking awesome....this fight is one of the best that I've ever seen


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2010)

ARAGO chapter 12


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 28, 2010)

GTO[Great Teacher Onizauka] Chapter 100-200[End]

It was a great series, respect GTO or gfto.


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 28, 2010)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure Chapter 511-550


----------



## KohZa (Mar 28, 2010)

_Captain tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 105-106._


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 28, 2010)

_ Monk! c.1-13_


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 178


----------



## Aeon (Mar 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 178
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 299
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 74
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 82
*Detective Conan* Chapter 729


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 29, 2010)

Pokemon Special; 1 - 47


----------



## Animeblue (Mar 29, 2010)

*Aki Sora 16
Naruto 488
Bleach 397
One Piece 579
Beelzebub 54
337 Byooshi 51
GE - Good Ending 28
Kimi No Iru Machi 83
Sakuranbo Syndrome vol.1
Change 123 vol.10*


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.272)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.17)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.36)
_Girlfriends_ (Ch.31)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.9)
_Shugo Chara Encore_ (Ch.1)
_Teppu_ (Ch.5-6)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.25-26)


----------



## Dagor (Mar 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 178


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 178


----------



## thelessergatsby (Mar 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 177 and 178, damn manga stream.


----------



## nanni (Mar 29, 2010)

The Ravages of Time Chapters 307 to 308
Crows Chapters 47 to 48


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 29, 2010)

Wolf guy 53-54


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 29, 2010)

JJBA 238 - 265


----------



## BlackShinobi (Mar 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 178


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 178


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 29, 2010)

_ Monk! c.14
Fairy Tail c.178_


----------



## KohZa (Mar 29, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Ch.178._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.178)
_Nana Mix_ (Ch.1-7)
_NEET Princess Terass_ (Ch.1)
_Pastel_ (Ch.115)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.13)


----------



## Kelsey (Mar 30, 2010)

Junjou Romantica - Dont know the Chapters :V


----------



## Jinibea (Mar 30, 2010)

JoJo Bizzare Adventure 551-594


----------



## KohZa (Mar 30, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 108._


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 30, 2010)

*Karneval *chapter 1-15


----------



## Nightwish (Mar 31, 2010)

_ Bloody Monday 2 c.19_


----------



## KohZa (Mar 31, 2010)

_Kaichou wa Maid sama Chapter 40-47._


----------



## nanni (Mar 31, 2010)

Countrouble Chapters 1 - 5


----------



## Waveblade (Mar 31, 2010)

Sket Dance 107


----------



## Bilaal (Mar 31, 2010)

Katsu! vol.7
It's a boxing manga by Mitsuru Adachi. It's fucking amazing.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 31, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ai Hime Ai to Himegoto_ (Ch.1-13)
_Aki Sora_ (Ch.16)
_Girls be Lovely_ (Ch.1)
_Mirrai Nikki_ (Ch.50)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.51-55)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.359-360)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.211)


----------



## Keiryu (Mar 31, 2010)

Gravitation EX Vol.1 
NightSchool Vol.1 
Yubisaki Milk Tea Vol.8+9


----------



## Soichiro (Mar 31, 2010)

*karneval* chapter 15-20
*Hajime No Ippo *chapter 888


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2010)

One Piece 580


----------



## nanni (Mar 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail chapter 178
Lock On!! chapter 6
Bakuman chapters 1 -8


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2010)

One Piece 580
Bleach 398


----------



## RobLucci (Mar 31, 2010)

One Piece 580
Bleach 398
Naruto 489


----------



## Vat Hayato (Mar 31, 2010)

One Piece 580
Bleach 398
GTO- 14 Shonan Days 1-3


----------



## KohZa (Mar 31, 2010)

_One piece Chapter 580 
Bleach Chapter 398._


----------



## Refused (Mar 31, 2010)

bleach 398
naruto 489
death note 1-5 (rereading because I love it )


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 31, 2010)

Naruto 490


----------



## Gabe (Mar 31, 2010)

Bleach 398
Naruto 489


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 1, 2010)

_One Piece c.580
Naruto c.489
Bleach c.398_


----------



## Dagor (Apr 1, 2010)

One Piece 580.
Bleach 398.
Naruto 489.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 1, 2010)

JJBA part 4 138-174
JJBA Part 5 1-7 
Uzumaki  1
Blade of the immortal 4
Akumetsu 1
One Piece 580
Bleach 398
naruto 489
Fairy Tail 178


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 377-78
Seikon no Qwaser 22
Legend of Maian 15


----------



## Brian (Apr 1, 2010)

_Gantz_ Ch. 316
_Kimi ni Todoke_ Ch. 42
_Liar Game_ Ch. 107
_Bleach_ Ch. 398
_One Piece_ Ch. 580
_Naruto_ Ch. 489


----------



## KohZa (Apr 1, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 284.
*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 1, 2010)

Bleach Ch. 398
One Piece Ch. 580
Naruto Ch. 489


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 1, 2010)

Naruto Ch. 489


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.398)
_Cell Phone Girl Heaven_ (Ch.6-7)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.82)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.3)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.45)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.35-36)
_Ladies versus Butlers_ (Ch.5)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.6)
_Naruto_ (Ch.489)
_No Bra_ (Ch.28-29)


----------



## Spica (Apr 1, 2010)

*Shibariya Komachi* 1-12
*Naruto* 489
*Bleach* 398


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 1, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 284


----------



## Dagor (Apr 1, 2010)

Air Gear 273.
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 284.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 1, 2010)

Houshin Engi 134 - 151


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 1, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* chapter 284
*Air Gear* chapter 273
*One Piece* chapter 580
*Naruto* chapter 489


----------



## nanni (Apr 1, 2010)

One Piece chapter 580
Bakuman chapters 9 - 26


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 1, 2010)

_ Sukimasuki c.10 (end)_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 1, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 284
GTO: 14 Shonan Days 4-7


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 2, 2010)

*Bleach* chapter 398
*Psyren *chapter 113
*Cage of Eden* chapter 30-31
*Hunter X Hunter* chapter 303


----------



## Cibo (Apr 2, 2010)

Bakuman ch. 80


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 2, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 284


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 110-111._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.273)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.266)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.378)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.303)
_Kaichou Wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.37-38)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.16)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.284)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.299)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.2)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.284)
_NG Boys x Paradise_ (Ch.7-8)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Dagor (Apr 2, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 113.


----------



## S (Apr 2, 2010)

One Piece chapter 580
Naruto chapter 489
Hunter X Hunter chapter 303


----------



## Blade (Apr 2, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 303


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 2, 2010)

One piece-580
Bleach-398
Naruto-489
Hunter x Hunter-303
Katekyo Hitman Reborn- 284


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 2, 2010)

Air Gear 273
HunterxHunter 303
Wolf guy - Wolfen crest special


----------



## nanni (Apr 2, 2010)

Naruto chapter 489
Bakuman chapters 27 - 40


----------



## KohZa (Apr 2, 2010)

_Air gear Chapter 273._


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 3, 2010)

_ Medaka Box c.41-42_


----------



## Smoke (Apr 3, 2010)

Sukimasuki 1-10
Mysterious gf 44
hotman v1-v3
Kimi no iru machi 84
The world god only knows 93
Vinland saga 63
Wolf guy 54.5
Bakuman 80
Psyren 113
HunterXhunter 303
Kanojo wa Kanno Shosetsuka 24


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.10)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.80)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.30-32)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.0-2)
_Gokujou Drops_ (Ch.25)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.83)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.39-40)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.300)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.84)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.41-42)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.24)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.1-4)
_Psyren_ (Ch.113)
_Seitokai no Ichizon_ (Ch.6)
_Sonata Birdie Rush  He~nshin!!_ (Ch.2)
_Toradora_ (Ch.25)
_Vita Sexualis_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2010)

Baki Son of Ogre 129-130


----------



## jux (Apr 3, 2010)

bakumen catch up!


----------



## krome (Apr 3, 2010)

_Akumetsu_ 1 - 22
_Freesia_ 1 - 4


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

Psyren 16-21


----------



## KohZa (Apr 3, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Chapter 112._


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 3, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire II 29 RAW


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

d. gray-man 189


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 3, 2010)

GTO- 14 Shonan Days 8-16


----------



## KohZa (Apr 3, 2010)

_kyou Koi Wo Hajimemasu Chapter 1-11._


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

Arago 1-14


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 4, 2010)

_Dr. Rurru c.6_


----------



## Gnome (Apr 4, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 5 - 10


----------



## nanni (Apr 4, 2010)

Bakuman chapters 41 - 66


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bra Girl_ (Ch.3)
_Dr.Rurru_ (Ch.6)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.3-7)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.36)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.41-42)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.21)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.43-44)
_Pokemon Adventure Special_ (Ch.361-364)
_Renai Distortion_ (Ch.4-5)
_Yomeiro choice_ (Ch.23)


----------



## hitsuchi (Apr 4, 2010)

kenichi the strongest diciple 200-330


----------



## krome (Apr 4, 2010)

_Freesia_ 5 - 22
_Blade of the Immortal_ 1


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 4, 2010)

*Shugo Chara Encore! *chapter 2


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2010)

Arago chapter 14


----------



## Dagor (Apr 4, 2010)

D.Gray-man 193.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 4, 2010)

D.Gray-man 193
Fairy Tail 179


----------



## Sting (Apr 4, 2010)

Fairy Tail 137-179


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 4, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* chapter 179


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2010)

Fairy Tail 179
Air Gear 274 (raw)


----------



## KohZa (Apr 4, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 179_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 4, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 193


----------



## nanni (Apr 4, 2010)

Bakuman chapters 67 - 80


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 5, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.179_


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 5, 2010)

Fairy Tail 179


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 5, 2010)

Case Closed 1-59.
Fairy Tail 179.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 5, 2010)

Beelzebub 55


----------



## KohZa (Apr 5, 2010)

_Beelzebub Ch 55_


----------



## Dagor (Apr 5, 2010)

Fairy Tail 179.
Beelzebub 55.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 5, 2010)

*Today:*


_D.Grayman_ (Ch.193)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.179)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.8-12)
_Freezing_ (Ch.28-29)
_Ichiban Ushiro no Dai Maou_ (Ch.7)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.4)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.43-44)
_Lunar Legend Tsukihime_ (Ch.59-61)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.16-17)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.19-23)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 5, 2010)

*D.Gray Man *chapter 193
*Beelzebub *chapter 55
*Gintama *chapter 128
*bakuman *chapter 80
*Durarara!! *chapter 10
*Medaka Box* chapter 41-42
*Cage of Eden *chapter 31-32


----------



## Les Mis?rables (Apr 5, 2010)

*D. Gray Man* Chapter 1 - 16


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 5, 2010)

*Initial D * Chapter 562-563


----------



## Blade (Apr 5, 2010)

Seikon no Qwaser 18-20


----------



## KohZa (Apr 5, 2010)

_D.Gray-man Ch 193._


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 6, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.55_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 6, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 179.

claymore chapter 102.

d gray man chapter 193.

beelzebub chapter 55.

to aru majutsu no index chapter 32.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

Liar Game 108
Vinland Saga 63


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 6, 2010)

Liar Game 108
Beelzebub 55
Defense Devil 43
D.Gray Man 193
Crows 10-20
Claymore 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.55)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.13-17)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.45-47)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.17)
_Nanamix_ (Ch.8)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.12)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.97)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.35-36)


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2010)

Claymore 102


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 6, 2010)

_ Aoi no Yuuwaku c. 1-7_


----------



## KohZa (Apr 7, 2010)

_Giant Killing Chapter 1-18._


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 7, 2010)

initial d chapters 562 & 563.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 7, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 398
*Naruto* Chapter 489
*Bakuman* Chapter 80
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 179
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 300
*One Piece* Chapter 580
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 43
*Detective Conan* Chapter 729
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 19
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 284


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 7, 2010)

*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 889


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2010)

*Today:*


_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.32-33)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.18-22)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.30)
_Octave_ (Ch.21)
_Triage X_ (Ch.4-5)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.63)


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Zatch Bell 100


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 7, 2010)

JJBA 266 - 273


----------



## Freija (Apr 7, 2010)

This is like the biggest postwhoring thread I've ever seen, I can see no reason why it still exists.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 7, 2010)

Ode to Kirihoto c1-6


----------



## Blade (Apr 7, 2010)

Zatch Bell 101-104


----------



## Dagor (Apr 7, 2010)

Naruto 490.


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 7, 2010)

Bleach 399
Naruto 490


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 7, 2010)

Naruto 490


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 7, 2010)

naruto chapter 490.

bleach chapter 399.


----------



## DarkWarrior Ezari (Apr 7, 2010)

KingdomHearts
Naruto.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 7, 2010)

Naruto ch 490


----------



## KohZa (Apr 7, 2010)

_Naruto Ch 490 
Bleach Ch 399._


----------



## Brian (Apr 7, 2010)

_Nephilim John_ Ch. 19-20
_Liar Game_ Ch. 108-109
_Bleach_ Ch. 399
_Naruto_ Ch. 490
_Sun ken Rock_ Ch. 9


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 7, 2010)

_Bleach c.399
Naruto c.490_


----------



## Sting (Apr 8, 2010)

_Naruto ch. 490_


----------



## nanni (Apr 8, 2010)

Fairy Tail chapter 179
Cavalier Of The Abyss chapters 1 - 13
Heads chapters 1 -6


----------



## KohZa (Apr 8, 2010)

_Giant Killing Ch 19
Medaka Box Ch 43_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 8, 2010)

Bleach 399
Naruto 490
Bastard!! RAW


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.29)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.23-25)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.267)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.46)
_Lock-On!_ (Ch.7)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.285)
_Naruto_ (Ch.490)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.27-28)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.56)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 8, 2010)

*karneval* chapter 21


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 8, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 304.

rosario vampire II chapters 1-29.


----------



## Rene (Apr 8, 2010)

One Piece chapter 452-492

Phew, almost caught up.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 8, 2010)

Bleach 299
Jojo Bizzare Adventure Stone Ocean-45-49
Samurai Deeper Kyo- 121-136
Negima- 130-136


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2010)

Bleach 399
Zatch Bell 150


----------



## Dagor (Apr 8, 2010)

Bleach 399.
HunterXHunter 304.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 8, 2010)

Naruto chapter 490

Bleach chapter 399

Rosario Vampire II chapters 29


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 8, 2010)

Bleach ~ 399
Boku no Futatsu no Tsubasa ~ 16 - 34
Inugami ~ 56
Ookami no Monshou ~ 49 - 54


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 8, 2010)

_Medaka Box c.43_


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 1-55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Countrouble_ (Ch.5)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.304)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.301)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.43)
_Onidere_ (Ch.94-95)
_Rosario+ Vampire II_ (Ch.29)
_Veritas_ (Ch.70-71)


----------



## Chita (Apr 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail ch 179
Garudaboi vol 1
Bleach vol 19


----------



## Chita (Apr 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail ch 179
Garudaboi vol 1
Bleach vol 19


----------



## Blade (Apr 9, 2010)

Veritas 71
Jackals 1-4


----------



## Dagor (Apr 9, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 285.
Psyren 114.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 9, 2010)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 55-56
Reborn 285
Bakuman 81
Psyren 114


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 285
HunterxHunter 304
Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 55-56


----------



## Leraine (Apr 9, 2010)

_Hikaru no Go_ 1-190 (re-read)

won't touch manga for a while.


----------



## S (Apr 9, 2010)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 55-56
Hunter X Hunter 304
Kangou Bancho 44-48


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 9, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 285


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 9, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 490
*Bleach* Chapter 399
*Bakuman* Chapter 81
*Final Fantasy XII* Chapter 1-4
*Psyren* Chapter 114
*Hunter X Hunter* Chapter 304
*Rosario+Vampire II* Chapter 29
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *Chapter 285


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 9, 2010)

Naruto 490
Bleach 399
HxH 304
HSDK 379
Psyren 144
Bakuman 81
Liar Game 109
KHR! 285


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 9, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn - 285


----------



## KohZa (Apr 9, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Ch 285_


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 9, 2010)

Psyren 1-9 
Jackals 1-4


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 9, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter 304
Samurai Deeper Kyo- 150-222
Katekyo Hitman Reborn- 285


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 9, 2010)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 1-35


----------



## Pipe (Apr 9, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter 304
Fullmetal Alchemis 106


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 10, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 106
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 285
Bleach 399


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2010)

_ Shirogane no Karasu c.1-25 (End)
HSDK c.379_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 10, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.81)
_Change 123_ (Ch.52)
_Choudokyuu Shoujo 4946_ (Ch.13)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.379)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.285)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.85)
_Maruoka-san Chi no Kyouikugakari_ (Ch.2)
_Psyren_ (Ch.114)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 10, 2010)

*Air Gear* Chapter 274
*Bakuman* Chapter 81


----------



## Harmonie (Apr 10, 2010)

*Andante* Chapter 11


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 10, 2010)

Bleach 399
Naruto 490
Rosario + Vampire II 29


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 10, 2010)

Naruto, chapter 490

Bleach, chapter 399

Death Note, volume 7


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2010)

Air Gear  274


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2010)

Air Gear 274
Veritas 71


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 35-40


----------



## Rene (Apr 10, 2010)

One Piece chapter 526 -> 557

Almost done. It's a pity I've nearly caught up to the 1 week waiting period for 1 chapter.


----------



## Blade (Apr 10, 2010)

HXH chapter 304


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 10, 2010)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu *Chapter 41-44


----------



## KohZa (Apr 10, 2010)

_Air Gear 274_


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 10, 2010)

_ Esoragoto c.5
 Veritas c.71
Change 123 c.52
_


----------



## LUCIFE2 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter, c23-55


----------



## Bleach (Apr 11, 2010)

FMA 106              !


----------



## Tyranisoar (Apr 11, 2010)

Liar Game c.1-c.14
Defense Devil c.1-c.10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 11, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.274)
_Baka to Tesuto to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.10)
_Full-metal Alchemist_ (Ch.106)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.18)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.98)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.75-77)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.24-48)


----------



## Brian (Apr 11, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 293
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 106
_Veritas_ Ch. 71
_Kimi ni Todoke_ Ch. 43


----------



## Dagor (Apr 11, 2010)

Air Gear CH.274
Witch Hunter Chapters.1-9


----------



## Blade (Apr 11, 2010)

Zetman 134-136
Jackals 10


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 11, 2010)

Veritas 71
Crows 46-48


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2010)

Soul Eater 73
FMA 106


----------



## KohZa (Apr 11, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Golden 23 Oneshot Chapter 1-2._


----------



## Rene (Apr 11, 2010)

One Piece chapter 557-580

 

Also read all of the Fairy Tail omakes.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 11, 2010)

_  Sekirei c.98
Dance in the Vampire Bund c.37
 Black Lagoon c.79
 Bloody Monday 2 c.20
GE - Good Ending c.31 _


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2010)

Sekirei 98


----------



## ArtieBoy (Apr 11, 2010)

JJBA Part 5 65-96 and still reading


----------



## KohZa (Apr 11, 2010)

_FMA Chapter 106._


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 399
*Naruto* Chapter 490
*Bakuman* Chapter 81
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 301
*Soul Eater* Chapter 73
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 44
*Detective Conan* Chapter 730
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 106
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 285


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist *Chapter 106
*Dance in the Vampire Bund *Chapter 37


----------



## Major (Apr 12, 2010)

Gantz - 315
Loveprize in my Viewfinder - Escape and Love
Vassalord
Berserk 319


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 12, 2010)

*Today:*


_Baby Steps_ (Ch.18)
_Cafe Detective Club_ (Ch.1-2)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.37)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.37)
_K-On!_ (Ch.40)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.1-21)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.31)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.83-84)
_Rozen Maiden II_ (Ch.19)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.78-80)
_Yubisaki Milk Tea_ (Ch.49-69)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.212)


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 12, 2010)

Fairy Tail 180


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 12, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 180


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 12, 2010)

Fairy tail 180


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 12, 2010)

Aria 59
Gamaran 41-43
Gamble Fish 37
Gintama 300-302
Go! Tenba Cheerleaders 03-05
Guardian Dog 01-15
Hajimete no Aku 58
Hayate The Combat Butler! 161-163
Liar Game 110
Nononono 34
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 01-02
The Climber 01-05
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 78-80
Zettai Karen Children 210-212


----------



## Sahyks (Apr 12, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock Chapter(s) 1-9.


----------



## Dagor (Apr 12, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 180


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 12, 2010)

Bakuman 1 -81 
I know XD


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 12, 2010)

_ Beelzebub c.56
Medaka Box c.44
Fairy Tail c.180_


----------



## Chita (Apr 13, 2010)

Dr Slump vol 1 - vol 2
The Law of Ueki Plus vol 1-4


----------



## Dagor (Apr 13, 2010)

Medaka Box Chapters 1-5.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Apr 13, 2010)

Defense Devil 44-45
Full Metal Alchemist 106
HSDK 380
Beelzebub 56
Liar Game 110
Medaka Box 01


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.56)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.180)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.4-5)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.380)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.44)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.1-12)


----------



## Blade (Apr 13, 2010)

Fairy Tail 180


----------



## firefist (Apr 13, 2010)

Beelzebub 54-56
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders 11-48


----------



## KohZa (Apr 13, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 56_


----------



## kayanathera (Apr 13, 2010)

Kampfer


----------



## Blade (Apr 13, 2010)

Claymore 101-102


----------



## KohZa (Apr 13, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 180
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 890-891._


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 13, 2010)

re-read Bleach 399


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 13, 2010)

_La Mosca vol.1-4_


----------



## Nandireya (Apr 14, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_...I'm rereading it from the beginning seeing as it looks like it's coming to an end...


----------



## Proxy (Apr 14, 2010)

La Mosca: Vol. 2 and 3.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 14, 2010)

*Today:*


_Chokotto Hime_ (Ch.1-7)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.8)
_Freezing_ (Ch.30)
_Koe De Oshigoto!_ (Ch.22)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha Vivid_ (Ch.11)
_Maniac Road_ (Ch.5-12)
_Nana Mix_ (Ch.9)
_Shugo Chara! Encore!_  (Ch.2)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.73)
_Wife and Wife!_ (Ch.1)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.66)


----------



## Blade (Apr 14, 2010)

Soul Eater 71-73


----------



## Dagor (Apr 14, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 581.


----------



## S (Apr 14, 2010)

Kongoh Bancho 58-69
Veritas 71


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 14, 2010)

Naruto 491


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 14, 2010)

One Piece 581
Naruto 491
The Breaker 1-18


----------



## KohZa (Apr 14, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 561 
Naruto Chapter 491._


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 14, 2010)

_One Piece c.581
Naruto c.491
 Bloody Monday 2 c.21
_


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2010)

Naruto 491


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 15, 2010)

one piece chapter 581.

naruto chapter 491.

bleach chapter 400.

fairy tail chapter 180.

soul eater chapter 73.


----------



## Brian (Apr 15, 2010)

_Nephilim John_ Ch. 21
_Liar Game_ Ch. 110
_Kare Kano_ Ch. 1-5
_One Piece_ Ch. 581
_Naruto_ Ch. 491
_Bleach_ Ch. 400


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 15, 2010)

OP chapter 581
Bleach chapter 400
Naruto chapter 491
Bastard!! Vol 22
Saint Seiya LC chapter 173
Saint Seiya Next Dimension chapter 20


----------



## Rene (Apr 15, 2010)

One Piece 581
Naruto 491
Bleach 400


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 15, 2010)

One Piece 581
Bleach 400
Naruto 491


----------



## Mikoto (Apr 15, 2010)

Naruto 491
Bleach 400
Air Gear 275


----------



## Mori (Apr 15, 2010)

One Piece - 581
Until Death Do Us Part - 98
Naruto - 491


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.84)
_Maniac Road_ (Ch.13-16)
_Naruto_ (Ch.491)
_Toradora_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 15, 2010)

*Freezing *Chapter 30
*Gintama* Chapter 132
*Beelzebub* Chapter 54
*Detective Conan* Chapter 731
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 286
*Saint Seiya : The Lost Canvas* Chapter 173


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 15, 2010)

Maybe Bleach, Kuroshitsuji, Ouran Host Club, Hentai doujinshi, or yaoi. . .


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 15, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 286
Bleach 400


----------



## Dagor (Apr 15, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 286.
Bleach Chapter 400.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 15, 2010)

bloody monday season 2 chapter 21.

beelzebub chapter 56.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 15, 2010)

_Bleach c.400_


----------



## Aeon (Apr 16, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 400
*Naruto* Chapter 491
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 190
*One Piece* Chapter 581
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 45
*Detective Conan* Chapter 731
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 286
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 20-21


----------



## jux (Apr 16, 2010)

beelzebub ch 54


----------



## Gabe (Apr 16, 2010)

Reborn Chapter 286
Bleach Chapter 400
Air gear 275


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 16, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 286


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 16, 2010)

*Today:*



_Bleach_ (Ch.400)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.268)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.286)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.286)
_No Bra_ (Ch.30)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.49)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.64)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.56)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 16, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 491
*Bleach* Chapter 400
*Psyren* Chapter 115
*Bakuman* Chapter 82
*Air Gear *Chapter 275
*One Piece* Chapter 581
*Hunter X Hunter * Chapter 305


----------



## Dagor (Apr 16, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter Chapter 305.
Psyren Chapter 115.
Air Gear Chapter 275.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 16, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 305.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 16, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 23


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2010)

Air Gear 275
HunterxHunter 305
The Breaker 19-50


----------



## Blade (Apr 16, 2010)

Air Gear 275
Psyren 115


----------



## firefist (Apr 16, 2010)

Bleach 400
Jojo's Bizarre Adventure Part 3: Stardust Crusaders 49-77


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2010)

_ BB Project c.7_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 17, 2010)

Today:

Air Gear (Ch.275)
Bakuman (Ch.82)
Hoshi no Samidare (Ch.47)
HunterxHunter (Ch.305)
Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo (Ch.10)


----------



## KohZa (Apr 17, 2010)

_Air Gear Chapter 275 

Yesterday:
 Dengeki Daisy Chapter 1-15. 

_


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 17, 2010)

*Vampire Knight Bonus Night *


----------



## Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

Bastard! volume 23


----------



## krome (Apr 17, 2010)

_Chrono Crusade_ 1 - 27


----------



## Dagor (Apr 17, 2010)

BeelzeBub Chapter 57
Vagabond Chapter 293


----------



## TadloS (Apr 17, 2010)

_BeelzeBub  57
Bakaman 81 & 82
Suzumiya Haruhi vol. 8 (Novel)_


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 17, 2010)

Today I read Naruto 491.


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 17, 2010)

*Durarara!! * Chapter 11
*Yu-Gi-Oh! GX* Chapter 38


----------



## KohZa (Apr 17, 2010)

_Medaka Box Chapter 45 
Belzeebub Chapter 57 
Code Breaker Chapter 83_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 17, 2010)

fukuyadou honpo chapters 1-27.

bb project chapters 1-7.


----------



## Blade (Apr 17, 2010)

BB project 7
Code Breaker 83


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 17, 2010)

_Medaka Box c.45 
Beelzebub c.57_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.57)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.83)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama_ (Ch.48)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.302)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.8)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.45)
_Psyren_ (Ch.115)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.12)


----------



## Blade (Apr 18, 2010)

Toriko 89-90


----------



## Dagor (Apr 18, 2010)

Code Breaker Chapter 83.

Medaka Box 25-45.


----------



## TadloS (Apr 18, 2010)

_Gamaran 42
Suzumiya Haruhi vol.9(Novel)_


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 18, 2010)

_Utopia's Avenger c.1-14_


----------



## Horan (Apr 18, 2010)

Kimi ni Todoke Chapter 43. pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_BB Project_ (Ch.1-7)
_Gekkoh_ (Ch.45-59)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.5)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.57)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.11)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.213)


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 19, 2010)

Bastard!! 85-86
Beelzebub 57
JJBA 113-115


----------



## Horan (Apr 19, 2010)

Code Breaker chapter 83.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 19, 2010)

_Ga-Rei c.51_


----------



## KohZa (Apr 19, 2010)

_Kampfer Chapter 1-20._


----------



## Aeon (Apr 20, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 181
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 302
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 83


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail 181


----------



## Dagor (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 181.


----------



## KohZa (Apr 20, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 181 
Dengeki Daisy Chapter 16-19._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Butterfly_ (Ch.1-22)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.19-20)
_Maken-ki_ (Ch.21-23)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.19)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.9-11)
_Ru~mu! Room no 1301_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.1-19)


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 20, 2010)

the breaker 19- 58
Fairy Tail 181


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 20, 2010)

_ Utopia's Avenger c.15
Fairy Tail c.181_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail 180
JJBA 116-119
Bastard!! 87


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 21, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 181.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.25-26)
_Cyboy_ (Ch.3)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.181)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.38)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.6)
_Minus Literacy_ (Ch.6)
_Nana Mix_ (Ch.10)


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 21, 2010)

One Piece 582


----------



## KohZa (Apr 21, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 582._


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 21, 2010)

The Legend of Koizumi 1 - 15


----------



## Dagor (Apr 21, 2010)

One piece Chapter 582.
Naruto Chapter 492.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail 181
One piece  582.
Naruto  492


----------



## KohZa (Apr 21, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 92-115._


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 22, 2010)

Naruto -Chap.492


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 22, 2010)

_One piece c.582
Naruto Chapter c.492
 Seven Ocean c.1-3_


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 22, 2010)

One piece 582
Bleach 401
Naruto 492


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 22, 2010)

one piece chapter 582.

naruto chapter 492.


----------



## Aeon (Apr 22, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 401
*Naruto* Chapter 492
*One Piece* Chapter 582


----------



## iFructis (Apr 22, 2010)

None but i will read Naruto 492 later on


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 22, 2010)

Naruto -492
Bleach 401


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 22, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 401
Naruto Chapter 492
One Piece Chapter 582


----------



## KohZa (Apr 22, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 287._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.401)
_Girl Saurus Dx_ (Ch.55)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.306)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.7)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.287)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.1-7)
_Naruto_ (Ch.492)
_Octave_ (Ch.22)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.5)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.1-31)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 22, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 401
*Naruto* Chapter 492
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 181
*Kuroshitsuji* Chapter 44
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 891
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 287


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2010)

Bleach 401
KHR! 287
Naruto 492


----------



## Fran (Apr 22, 2010)

Kira Yamato said:


> *Today:*
> 
> _Bleach_ (Ch.401)
> _Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.306)
> _Naruto_ (Ch.492)




This.


Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2010)

HunterXHunter 306..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 22, 2010)

Biomega Chapter 7-20
Hell Teacher Nube Chapter 1-8
Pink Lady Chapter 1-2
Gamble Fish Chapter 38
Emerging Chapter 18
Naruto Chapter 492
One Piece Chapter 582


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter 306


----------



## KohZa (Apr 22, 2010)

_Bleach Chapter 401._


----------



## Gabe (Apr 22, 2010)

Reborn! 287
Bleach Chapter 401
Naruto Chapter 492


----------



## Dagor (Apr 22, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter Chapter 306.
Bleach Chapter 401.


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 22, 2010)

_Bleach c.401_


----------



## KohZa (Apr 22, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Kaigai Gekitouhen In Calcio Chapter 1-3._


----------



## Brian (Apr 23, 2010)

_Nephilim John_ Ch. 21
_Durarara!!_ Ch. 11
_Liar Game_ Ch. 111
_Bleach_ Ch. 401
_One Piece_ Ch. 582
_Naruto_ Ch. 492
_Violet Blossoms_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_The Female Fridge_ Ch.1 (One Shot)
_Extracurricular Lessons_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)
_Flowers_ Ch. 1 (One Shot)


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 23, 2010)

_Bleach_ Ch. 401
_One Piece_ Ch. 582
_Naruto_ Ch. 492


----------



## Aeon (Apr 23, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 83
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 46
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 22
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 287


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 23, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 287


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 23, 2010)

Liar Game 111
Monster 1-7


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 23, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 401 
*One Piece* Chapter 581
*Dengeki Daisy* Chapter 20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.83)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.269)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.86)


----------



## Blade (Apr 23, 2010)

One Piece 581
HXH 306


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Apr 23, 2010)

hunter x hunter chapter 306.

bakuman chapter 83.

witchcraft troops chapters 1-5.


----------



## KohZa (Apr 23, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 116._


----------



## Gabe (Apr 23, 2010)

Psyren 116
 Wolf Guy 57-58


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 57-58
Black cat 1-40
The Breaker 59
TTGL 17


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 24, 2010)

Biomega Chapter 21-29
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest Chapter 57-58
Bleach 401
Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 287
Kimi no Iru Machi chapter 87


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Blade (Apr 24, 2010)

The breaker 59
Psyren 115-116


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 24, 2010)

Black cat 41-57


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 24, 2010)

_ Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.13_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 25, 2010)

Biomega 30-34


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 25, 2010)

Psyren 116
The Breaker 59
Bakuman 83


----------



## Waveblade (Apr 25, 2010)

Sket Dance 110
Psyren 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Brocon_ (Ch.5-6) 
_Coppileon_ (Ch.4-8)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.48)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.1-12)
_Kiss Me Host Gumi_ (Ch.1)
_Koi ja Nai no Da!_ (Ch.1)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.58)
_Pink de Pink_ (Ch.1-2)
_Psyren_ (Ch.116)
_Shokushu Hime_ (Ch.6-7)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.37)
_Sugar wa Otoshigoro_ (Ch.9)
_Sukimasusuki_ (Ch.9-10)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 25, 2010)

*Psyren* Chapter 106
*Bakuman* Chapter 83
*Pandora Hearts* Chapter 48
*Dengeki Daisy* Chapter 21-22


----------



## S (Apr 25, 2010)

Persona 4 (Ch-8)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 25, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 173-177


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 25, 2010)

Vinland Saga 64


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 25, 2010)

_ Monk! c.15_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 25, 2010)

_Persona 4 _ 8
_Detective Conan_ 732
_Durara!!_ 11


----------



## Aeon (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Breaker* Chapter 59
*Detective Conan* Chapter 732


----------



## ナルヒナ (Apr 26, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter 306
Psyren 106
Bakuman 1-83
Detective Conan 140-160
Vinland Saga 64


----------



## Pegasus Seiya (Apr 26, 2010)

Psyren 116


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.26)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.8)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.9)
_NG Boys x Paradise_ (Ch.9)
_Onihime VS_ (Ch.13)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.85)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.32-35)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.65)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.27)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.214)


----------



## Dagor (Apr 26, 2010)

Medaka Box Chapter 46.


----------



## RobLucci (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 182


----------



## Blade (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 182
The Breaker 59


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 27, 2010)

Billy Bat 31-32
ARAGO 17
Bartender 26
Emerging 19
Mahou Sensei Negima 287
Vinland Saga 64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Butterfly_ (Ch.23-24)
_Ebisu-san and Hotei-san_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.13-14)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.46)
_Mousou Kikou - Adolescence Avatar_ (Ch.1)
_No Side_ (Ch.1-8)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.4-8)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.36)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.7-8)
_The Day of Revolution_ (Ch.1-7)
_Tsukiyo no Fromage_ (Ch.1-7)


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2010)

FT 182
Blazer Drive 23


----------



## Blade (Apr 27, 2010)

Toriko chapter 92


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 27, 2010)

Black cat 146-185


----------



## KohZa (Apr 27, 2010)

_Medaka Box Chapter 46._


----------



## Zhyo (Apr 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 182
Beelzebub 58
Hajime no Ippo 562-572 - Volume 62


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 27, 2010)

Beelzebub c.58
Fairy Tail c.182


----------



## KohZa (Apr 28, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 58._


----------



## Momoka (Apr 28, 2010)

I read nothing today...

NANA got confiscated


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 28, 2010)

Biomega 35-42
Black Cat 1-6


----------



## Gnome (Apr 28, 2010)

Fairy Tail 182
Mahou sensei Negima 55-60
Beelzebub 58


----------



## KohZa (Apr 28, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 182._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.58)
_Blood Alone_ (Ch.30)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.30)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.32)
_No Side_ (Ch.9-16)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.37-49)


----------



## Thomaatj (Apr 28, 2010)

Finished Pluto, pretty awesome.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 28, 2010)

Saint Seiya Next Dimension chapter 21


----------



## Kaiman (Apr 28, 2010)

Jabberwocky Volumes 1 and 2


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 28, 2010)

KissxSis 1-3
Beelzebub 58


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 28, 2010)

_ Aflame Inferno c.44_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Apr 28, 2010)

_Sasameki Koto_ c.1 - 30
_Aoi Hana_ c.1 - 18


----------



## Aeon (Apr 29, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 303
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 23


----------



## KohZa (Apr 29, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Kaigai - Gekitouhen in Calcio Chapter 9-11._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2010)

*Today:*


_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.182)
_Kingyo Sou_ (Ch.1-4)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.36)
_Lets Lagoon_ (Ch.8-9)
_Love Allergen_ (Ch.2-3)
_Love Club_ (Ch.12)
_Maniattemasu_ (Ch.1-3)
_Na*Na*Ki!!_ (Ch.1)
_Nanaki_ (Ch.1)<--_Happen to come across an entirely different series with a similar name as the one above._
_No Bra_ (Ch.31)
_No Side_ (Ch.17-21)
_Shiroi Gekkou_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Apr 30, 2010)

Black Cat 7-13
Aflame Inferno 44
Black Lagoon 0
Fairy Tail 182
Gamble Fish 39


----------



## Blade (Apr 30, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 177


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.11)
_Chou Shinri Genshou Nouryokusha Nanaki_ (Ch.2-6)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.39)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.270)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.381)
_Kingyo Sou_ (Ch.5-7)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.45)
_Maniattemasu!_ (Ch.4-7)
_Miyuki-chan in Wonderland_ (Ch.1-7)
_Nanaki!!_ (Ch.2-6)
_Yandere Kanojo_  (Ch.14)


----------



## Soichiro (Apr 30, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 182
*Dengeki Daisy* Chapter 23-24


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 30, 2010)

chapters 16 - 23 of The Legend of Koizumi


----------



## TadloS (Apr 30, 2010)

_Gamaran 43-45
Shaman King 118-138
Blazer Drive 20-23_


----------



## Vat Hayato (Apr 30, 2010)

Future Dairy 51
Fairy Tail 182


----------



## Nightwish (Apr 30, 2010)

_Painting Warriors c.13_


----------



## KohZa (May 1, 2010)

_SS Lost Canvas Chapter 177._


----------



## Major_Glory (May 1, 2010)

Berserk 280-312
Break Blade 28
Ares 175


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Chou Shinri Genshou Nouryokusha Nanaki_ (Ch.7-12)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.49)
_Maken-Ki_ (Ch.24)
_Maniattemasu_ (Ch.8-10)
_Shade The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.20-22)


----------



## Dagor (May 1, 2010)

Break Blade 1 - 28.


----------



## Tom Yellow (May 1, 2010)

One Piece 558-565.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 1, 2010)

Black Lagoon 1-3


----------



## Nightwish (May 1, 2010)

_Aflame Inferno c.45_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 1, 2010)

_Kimi ni Todoke_ c.25 - 44
_Yesterday wo Utatte_ c.32
_Octave_ c.1 - 6


----------



## The Imp (May 1, 2010)

I read the first 3 chapters of Koi Kaze due to Ralphy's utter fascination of it. 

So far it's pretty boring and the dialogue is terrible. Which sucks because the summary on myanimelist was actually kinda interesting.


----------



## Aeon (May 2, 2010)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 733


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

Vagabond 295


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Change!! 2_ (Ch.1-3)
_Chou Shinri Genshou Nouryokusha Nanaki_ (Ch.13-16)
_Freezing_ (Ch.31)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.87-88)


----------



## Blade (May 2, 2010)

Monster Hunter Orage  13-14


----------



## Shota (May 2, 2010)

Re-read Kuroshitsuji and starting to read Bleach :ho


----------



## Zhyo (May 2, 2010)

The World God Only Knows (Ch.70-95)


----------



## Dagor (May 2, 2010)

Wolf Guy Chapters 1 - 8.


----------



## SasuOna (May 2, 2010)

drifters ch 1-11


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 2, 2010)

_Sasameki Koto_ c.31 & 32
_Blood Alone_ c.21 - 30
_Octave_ c.13 - 22
_Aoi Hana_ c.32
_Girl Friends_ c.1 - 7


----------



## KohZa (May 2, 2010)

_Vagabond Chapter 290-295_


----------



## Nightwish (May 2, 2010)

_ Zero In c.47_


----------



## KohZa (May 2, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 583._


----------



## Horan (May 3, 2010)

Heart no Kuni no Alice


----------



## RobLucci (May 3, 2010)

One Piece 583


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2010)

Black Lagoon 4-15
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 59-60
Aflame Inferno 45
Hell Teacher Nube 10
One Piece 583


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.19)
_Bakekano_ (One Shot)
_Five_ (Ch.39)
_High School of the Dead_ (Ch.24-25)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.28-30)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.9)
_Koko niiru Sui-ren_ (Ch.1-4)
_MayoiNeko Overrun!_ (Ch.4)
_Mika ni Harassment_ (Ch.1-4)
_Nana Mix_ (Ch.11)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.31-32)
_Seikon no Qwaser_ (Ch.24)
_Teppu_ (Ch.7)
_Yotsubato_ (Ch.67)


----------



## Soichiro (May 3, 2010)

*One Piece *Chapter 583
*Shugo Chara Encore! * Chapter 3


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2010)

One Piece 583


----------



## Kaiman (May 3, 2010)

Dorohedoro {Volumes 1 - 5 Re-Read}

Such a good manga


----------



## Dagor (May 3, 2010)

Mirai Nikki 11-15.


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

_Mirai Nikki_ 1 - 23


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 3, 2010)

_Girl Friends_ c.21 - 31
_Cousin _c.1 - 17
_Indigo Blue_ c.1 - 12 (end)


----------



## Nightwish (May 3, 2010)

_Mahoutsukai (♂) to Deshi (♀) no Futekisetsu na Kankei: c.7_


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 4, 2010)

Black Lagoon 16-21
Final Fantasy XII 5


----------



## KohZa (May 4, 2010)

_Final fantasy XII Chapter 1-5._


----------



## Aeon (May 4, 2010)

*One Piece* Chapter 583


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 4, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 182.

fairy tail chapter 182.5.

one piece chapter 583.


----------



## Dagor (May 4, 2010)

The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapters  26 - 34.
Mirai Nikki Chapters 21 - 30.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cyboy_ (Ch.4-5)
_Goshimei Desu_ (Ch.3)
_Lotte no Omocha_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2010)

Bleach chapter 402


----------



## Romanticide (May 4, 2010)

Kimi Ni Todoke 0-42


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2010)

Bleach 402


----------



## Bluebeard (May 4, 2010)

JJBA. Ch. 114-123


----------



## Nightwish (May 4, 2010)

_Black Lagoon c.80_


----------



## KohZa (May 4, 2010)

_Bleach Chapter 402._


----------



## RobLucci (May 5, 2010)

Bleach 402


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.402)
_Change 123_ (Ch.53)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.303)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai_ (Ch.20)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.3)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.15)


----------



## luffy no haki (May 5, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 59-60


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2010)

Black Lagoon 25-44
Bleach 402


----------



## Dagor (May 5, 2010)

Mirai Nikki Chapters 30 - 51.
The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapters 34 - 49.
The Breaker Chapter 60.


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 5, 2010)

Bleach 402
Veritas 70-71
The Breaker 60


----------



## Nightwish (May 5, 2010)

_The Breaker c.60
Change 123 c.53
Bleach c.402
Ane-Doki c.26.5_


----------



## Fraust (May 5, 2010)

Change 123 Ch. 53
Ane-Doki Ch. 26.50


----------



## KohZa (May 5, 2010)

_Ane-Doki Ch 26.5._


----------



## Keollyn (May 6, 2010)

Chronicles of the Cursed Sword vol. 35-37


----------



## Chita (May 6, 2010)

Detective conan vol 11-19


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 6, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.276)
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.5)
_Ane Doki Omake_
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.1-3)
_Heart_ (Ch.1-12)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.12)
_Needless_ (Ch.1-7)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.1-11)
_Otomen_ (Ch.1-8)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.1-8)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.38)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 6, 2010)

Black Lagoon 45-80
Fairy Tail Special
Gamble Fish 40


----------



## αshɘs (May 6, 2010)

JJBA 335 - 347
Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind 1 - 4


----------



## Romanticide (May 6, 2010)

Naruto 493


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2010)

The breaker 60
Naruto 493
Veritas 72


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 6, 2010)

Naruto 493
Deadman Wonderland 14


----------



## Dagor (May 6, 2010)

Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer Chapter 50.
Veritas Chapter 72.
Naruto Chapter 493.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 7, 2010)

BLAME! 1-3
Karte Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 57-58
Aria The Scarlet Ammo 5-6


----------



## KohZa (May 7, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 493._


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.40)
_Heart_ (Ch.13-18)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.50)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.8)  	
_Naruto_ (Ch.493)
_Needless_ (Ch.8-14)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.39)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.12-14)
_Otomen_ (Ch.9-12)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.9-12)
_Sugar☆Family_ (Ch.5-7)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.4)
_Veritas_ (Ch.72)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 7, 2010)

one piece chapter 583.

naruto chapter 493.

bleach chapter 402.

hunter x hunter chapter 307.

d gray man chapter 104.

claymore chapter 103.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 7, 2010)

Air gear 276


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 7, 2010)

bleach ch. 401 and 402


----------



## αshɘs (May 7, 2010)

JJBA 348 - 370


----------



## Dagor (May 7, 2010)

Air gear Chapter 276.
Hunter X Hunter Chapter 307.


----------



## KohZa (May 7, 2010)

_Air Gear Chapter 276._


----------



## nanni (May 8, 2010)

One Piece chapters 9 - 70

After reading Romance Dawn a few days ago. I couldn't help but to read on from there.


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 8, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 194
Veritas 72
Deadman Wonderland 15-17


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 8, 2010)

OP 583
Naruto 493


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 8, 2010)

BLAME! 4-10
Bartender 28


----------



## Zabuza (May 8, 2010)

Bakuman 80
Naruto 493
Bleach 402


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Butterfly_ (Ch.25)
_D.Grayman_ (Ch.194)
_Flower Flower_ (Ch.9)
_Heart_ (Ch.19-24)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.307)
_Iinchou no Himegoto_ (Ch.10)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.304)
_Needless_ (Ch.15-21)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.59)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.15-17)
_Otomen_ (Ch.13-14)
_Shitsuji-sama no Okiniiri_ (Ch.13-14)


----------



## Dagor (May 8, 2010)

20th Century Boys Chapters 5 - 21.


----------



## West Egg (May 8, 2010)

Slam Dunk, Chapters 243 to 276.

Sooooooooooooo goooooooooooooooood


----------



## luffy no haki (May 8, 2010)

hunterxhunter 307
D.gray-man 194


----------



## S (May 8, 2010)

Valkyrie Profile (Ch 1-12)


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 194
Veritas 72
D.gray-man 194
Bakuman 80
Naruto 493
Bleach 402


----------



## Tom Yellow (May 8, 2010)

Bakuman 84
Naruto 493
One Piece 583


----------



## Anjo (May 8, 2010)

Loveless - Volume 3

Our Kingdom - Volume 6


----------



## Soichiro (May 8, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 182.5
*Bleach* Chapter 402
*Naruto* Chapter 493
*Bakuman* Chapter 84
*Hunter X Hunter* Chapter 307
*Ane Doki* Chapter 26.50
*Ane Doki* Extra Chapter


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2010)

JJBA 371 - 383


----------



## krome (May 8, 2010)

_Mirai Nikki_ 24


----------



## KohZa (May 8, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 182.5._


----------



## Vat Hayato (May 8, 2010)

Berserk 1-3
Psyren 117


----------



## Nightwish (May 9, 2010)

_ Seven Ocean c.5-6 (end)_

_Shitty ending._


----------



## Waveblade (May 9, 2010)

Psyren 117


----------



## Bluebeard (May 9, 2010)

_Hajime no Ippo _ Ch. 1-7
_Soul Eater _ Introduction & Ch. 1
_Eyeshield 21 _ Ch. 1-7


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

BLAME! 11-16
Veritas 70-72
Bakuman 84
Naruto 493


----------



## Aeon (May 9, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 402
*Naruto* Chapter 493
*Bakuman* Chapter 84
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 304
*The Breaker* Chapter 60
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 24


----------



## Fraust (May 9, 2010)

Bleach 402
Naruto 493


----------



## Cibo (May 9, 2010)

Bakuman ch.84


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjyuu Dya_ (Ch.1)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.84)
_Heart_ (Ch.25-42)
_Lock-On!_ (Ch.10)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.45)
_Needless_ (Ch.22-25)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.60)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.18-22)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 9, 2010)

Bakuman 84
Psyren 117
Veritas 72
Akumetsu 1-5


----------



## Dagor (May 9, 2010)

20th Century Boys Chapters 36 - 83.


----------



## hjklhjkl (May 9, 2010)

Psyren chapters 80 - 86
Hunter x Hunter chapter 75


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2010)

Soul eater 74


----------



## Horan (May 9, 2010)

Akuma to Love Song.


----------



## kayanathera (May 9, 2010)

Veritas 72


----------



## krome (May 9, 2010)

_Onani Master Kurosawa_ 1 - 31


----------



## Nightwish (May 9, 2010)

_Deadman Wonderland  chapters 1-34_


----------



## Bluebeard (May 9, 2010)

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi _ Ch. 1-7
_Bakuman _ Ch. 1-7
_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 1-4


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 74
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 288


----------



## KohZa (May 10, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 288._


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 10, 2010)

Beelzebub 58-59
Until Death Do Us Part Special


----------



## KohZa (May 10, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 59._


----------



## Mai♥ (May 10, 2010)

Bakuman 83-84.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi_ (Ch.27)
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjyuu Dya/ 4 koma_ (Ch.2)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.59)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.6)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.27)
_Heart_ (Ch.43-48)
_Kampfer_ (Ch.21+Omake)
_Nanoha X Prisma Illya_ (Special Chapter)
_Needless_ (Ch.50-61)
_Psyren_ (Ch.117)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.74)
_Toradora_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Soichiro (May 10, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 74
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 284


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 288


----------



## Anjo (May 10, 2010)

Loveless -                 85


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 10, 2010)

FMA chapter 95
Saint Seiya ND chapter 18


----------



## Refused (May 10, 2010)

One Piece 1-22.

And also Bakuman 53-84


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 10, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 288
Soul Eater Chapter 74
Belzeebub Chapter 59
Akumetsu 10-20


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 61
FMA 107


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2010)

soul eater chapter 74.

beelzebub chapter 59.

bloody cross chapter 7.

FMA chapter 107.

bakuman chapter 84.

baby, please kill me chapters 1-10.

psyren  chapter 117.


----------



## KohZa (May 10, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 107._


----------



## Bluebeard (May 10, 2010)

_Toriko _ Ch. 1-7
_JJBA_ Ch. 123-132 
_Veritas_ Ch. 1-7


----------



## Judge Fudge (May 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 107
Dorohedoro 23-29
Gantz 318


----------



## Nightwish (May 11, 2010)

_ Rosario+Vampire Season II c.30_


----------



## Momoka (May 11, 2010)

Ao no Exorcist


----------



## KohZa (May 11, 2010)

_Captain Tsubasa Kaigai Gekitouhen in Calcio Chapter 12._


----------



## Brian (May 11, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 292
_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 129
_Gantz_ Ch. 318
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 107
_Vertias_ Ch. 72


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2010)

ultimo chapter 14.

rosario+vampire II chapters 27-30.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 11, 2010)

BLAME! 16-21
Emerging 20
Full Metal Alchemist 107
Judge 3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 288
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 61


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 11, 2010)

*Today:*


_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya_ (Ch.12-13)
_Heart_ (Ch.48-52)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.288)
_Rosario+Vampire Season I_I (Ch.30)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.215)


----------



## Soichiro (May 11, 2010)

*Kingdom Hearts 2 *Chapter 14
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 107
*Rosario+Vampire II* Chapter 30


----------



## colalight (May 11, 2010)

i read bleach


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 107  *___*


----------



## Extasee (May 11, 2010)

Rosario+Vampire 12 - 15
Crimson Grave 1-9


----------



## Floory (May 11, 2010)

I read chapter 107 of FMA manga. Broke my heartttttttt.


----------



## Dagor (May 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 107.
Fairy Tail Chapter 183.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 11, 2010)

fairy tail 183


----------



## KohZa (May 11, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 183._


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 11, 2010)

Dagor said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 107.
> Fairy Tail Chapter 183.



I read these as well


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 11, 2010)

_Kare Kano_ c.63 - 102 (end)


----------



## Sting (May 11, 2010)

_Fairy tail 183_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 11, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 183.


----------



## KohZa (May 11, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 117._


----------



## Nightwish (May 12, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.183_


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 12, 2010)

BLAME! 22-35
Hell Teacher Nube 11


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 12, 2010)

*Black Lagoon* Volume 5 (Chapters 30-37).
*Bleach* Volumes 28 & 29 (Chapters 243-260).
*Naruto* Volume 45 (Chapters 413-422).
*One Piece* Volumes 20-23 (Chapters 177-216).
*Trigun* Omnibuses Volumes 1 & 2 (Chapters 1-20).


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2010)

_Lucifer and The Biscuit Hammer Chapter 1-10._


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.107)
_Karakasa no Saien_ (Ch.4)
_Needless_ (Ch.62)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.61)
_Sisterism_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Soichiro (May 12, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 183


----------



## TadloS (May 12, 2010)

_Psyren chap. 117
Rosario+Vampire Season II chap. 30
Beelzebub chap. 59
Bakuman chap. 84
Fairy Tail chap. 183
Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 2: Turn of the Golden Witch chap. 16
Suzuka chap. 7-22
Lilim Kiss chap. 6-24 (End)
Boku no Idol (one shot)
_


----------



## Dagor (May 12, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 584.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 12, 2010)

one piece chapter 584.

dokuhime chapters 1-9.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 12, 2010)

*One Piece* Volume 24 (Chapters 217-226).


----------



## KohZa (May 12, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 584._


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 13, 2010)

bleach chapter 403.

naruto chapter 494.

hunter x hunter chapter 308.


----------



## KohZa (May 13, 2010)

_Bleach Chapter 403 
Naruto Chapter 494._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 13, 2010)

Bleach chapter 403.
One Piece Chapter 584
Naruto Chapter 494.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 13, 2010)

bleach chapter 403
one piece chapter 584
naruto chapter 494
hunter x hunter chapter 308


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 13, 2010)

BLAME! 36-66
Blazer Drive 1-23
Bloody Cross 1-7
Blue Dragon Ral Grado 1-29
D.Gray-Man 194


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 13, 2010)

_Ciguatera_ c.58 - 69 (end)
_Deep Love - Ayu no Monogatari _c.1 - 8 (end)
_Fruits Basket_ c.7 - 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.20)
_Bleach_ (Ch.403)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.182.5 & 183)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.31)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.22)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.5)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.50-55)
_Switch Girl_ (Ch.11)


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2010)

Bleach  403
One Piece  584
Naruto  494
HunterxHunter 308


----------



## Dagor (May 13, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 494
HunterxHunter Chapter 308


----------



## luffy no haki (May 13, 2010)

xxx Holic 204


----------



## Tifa (May 13, 2010)

Naruto 494


----------



## TadloS (May 13, 2010)

_Umineko no Naku Koro ni - Episode 2 chap. 17
Alive chap. 75
Bleach chap. 403
Naruto chap. 494
20th Century Boys chap. 38-53_


----------



## KohZa (May 13, 2010)

_Alive The Final Evolution Chapter 75._


----------



## Griever (May 13, 2010)

Kandachime: 22
Naruto: 494


----------



## Tom Yellow (May 14, 2010)

Naruto 494
One Piece 584
Fairy Tail 10


----------



## Nightwish (May 14, 2010)

_ Sankarea c.6_


----------



## Soichiro (May 14, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 494
*Bleach* Chapter 403
*One Piece* Chapter 584
*Hajime no Ippo *Chapter 893
*Hunter X Hunter *Chapter  308
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *Chapter 289


----------



## KohZa (May 14, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn ! Chapter 289_


----------



## Waveblade (May 14, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 494
Bleach Chapter 403


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 14, 2010)

Blue Heaven 1-24
Bobobo 1-3
Fairy Tail 183
Naruto 494
Until Death Do Us Part 100


----------



## Blade (May 14, 2010)

Fairy Tail 183


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Click_ (Ch.1-8)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.51)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.308)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.89)
_Naruto_ (Ch.494)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.40)
_Onidere_ (Ch.96-97)
_Shugo Chara! Encore!_ (Ch.3)
_Sora no Mannaka_ (Ch.1-2)


----------



## Dagor (May 14, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 289.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 14, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 289


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (May 14, 2010)

just some bleach old chapters


----------



## TadloS (May 14, 2010)

_20th Century Boys chap. 54-68
Psyren chap. 118
Bakuman chap. 85_


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 15, 2010)

*One Piece* Volumes 25-27 (Chapters 227-255).


----------



## Aeon (May 15, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 403
*Naruto* Chapter 494
*Bakuman* Chapter 85
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 183
*One Piece* Chapter 584
*Full Metal Alchemist* Chapter 107
*Alive: The Final Evolution* Chapter 75
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 289


----------



## Waveblade (May 15, 2010)

Psyren 118


----------



## Ayakashi (May 15, 2010)

Zashiki Onna. It didn't really scare me that much but the story kept me hooked and I kinda liked the art.


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

_ Kandachime C.22_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.85)
_Click_ (Ch.9-33)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.271)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.289)
_Needless_ (Ch.63)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.50)
_Psyren_ (Ch.118)
_Shouri no Akuma_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## Animeblue (May 15, 2010)

*Naruto Chapter 494
Bleach Chapter 403
One Piece Chapter 584
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 89
Hunter X Hunter Chapter 308
GE Good Ending Oneshot
Ai Kora Volume 11-v12ch114
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia Chapter 1-3
Baby Steps Chapter 20*


----------



## Dagor (May 15, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 118


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 15, 2010)

Bobobo 4-12
Bokke-san 1-18
Boku no Watashi no Yussha Gaku 1-3
Bokurano 1-30
Bakuman 85
Bleach 403
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 289
One Piece 584
Zetman 143


----------



## KohZa (May 15, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 893-894._


----------



## Nightwish (May 15, 2010)

_ Wild School c.11_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 15, 2010)

_Fruits Basket_ c.113 - 136 (end)
_Berserk_ c.16 - 96
_Bleach_ c.403


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 16, 2010)

Bokurano 31-45


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Blood Alone_ (Ch.31)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.41)
_Lock-On_ (Ch.11)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.11.5)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.56-61)
_Wild School_ (Ch.11)


----------



## Dagor (May 16, 2010)

Break Blade Chapter 29.


----------



## Sahyks (May 16, 2010)

Bleach 403
Naruto 494
Beelzebub 59 (Again)
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 1-5


----------



## Reckoner (May 16, 2010)

Berserk Volume 7-11
Defense Devil 49
Yankee-kun to Megane Chan 81 - 83


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2010)

Psyren 117-118


----------



## Nightwish (May 16, 2010)

_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.3_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 16, 2010)

_Berserk_ c.97 - 206


----------



## sadino (May 16, 2010)

Psyren 2 to 15.

Nothing that special until now.


----------



## Nightwish (May 16, 2010)

_Hanatsukihime c.8 (End)_


----------



## Brian (May 17, 2010)

_Vagabond_ Ch. 296
_Zippy Ziggy_ Ch. 26-27
_Liar Game_ Ch. 112
_Kimi ni Todoke_ Ch. 44


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 17, 2010)

Bokurano 46-65
Break Blade 1-5
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days 5-8
Gamble Fish 41
Mahou Sensei Negima 288


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Needless_ (Ch.64)
_Shoujo Shounen_ (Ch.62-74)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.5)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.81-86)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.216)


----------



## Soichiro (May 17, 2010)

*Karneval* Chapter 22
*Kingdom Hearts : 358/2 Days *Chapter  5


----------



## Sahyks (May 17, 2010)

D. Gray-man Chapter 186 - 194


----------



## KohZa (May 17, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 60._


----------



## Dagor (May 17, 2010)

Belzeebub Chapter 60


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

_Belzeebub c.60_


----------



## Bilaal (May 17, 2010)

Old Boy vol 7-8
Dorohedoro vol 5
No. 5 vol 1


----------



## shizuru (May 17, 2010)

manga sutra volume 3


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 17, 2010)

*One Piece* Volume 28 (Chapters 256-264).


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 17, 2010)

_Gunjo_ c.1
_Berserk_ c.226 - 312


----------



## Nightwish (May 17, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.184_


----------



## Sahyks (May 17, 2010)

Beelzebub Chapter 60


----------



## Sting (May 18, 2010)

_Fairy tail 184_


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 18, 2010)

Break Blade 6-17


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 18, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.277)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.12)
_Return_ (Ch.1-5)
_VITA Sexualis_ (Ch.8)
_Yururizumu_ (Ch.6+Special)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2010)

Vagabond - Kojirou's City


----------



## Soichiro (May 18, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 184


----------



## Blade (May 18, 2010)

Kurohime 68
Fairy Tail 184


----------



## sadino (May 18, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter
Entire Greed Island Arc

Found it even better than before this time.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 184


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 18, 2010)

*Naruto* Volume 46 (Chapters 423-432).
*One Piece* Volume 29 (Chapters 265-275).


----------



## Waveblade (May 18, 2010)

Lock-On! 1-11


----------



## Nightwish (May 18, 2010)

_ Amagami - Precious Diary c.8
 Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946 c.14_


----------



## Sasori (May 19, 2010)

I _just_ finished Ciguatera just now.

The ending makes me really...*sigh* =/

Love the manga though. It's because of it's ability to evoke so much emotion in me that it remains in my top 3.


----------



## Bilaal (May 19, 2010)

Re-read Tekkon Kinkreet aka Black & White

man, what a fantastic series


----------



## Waveblade (May 19, 2010)

All of Akane-chan Overdrive.


----------



## KohZa (May 19, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 184 
Psyren Chapter 118.
_


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 19, 2010)

Break Blade 18-20
Emerging 21


----------



## Mahdi (May 19, 2010)

Im reading Toriko but Toriko cant help but to remind me of Broly from DBZ.


----------



## Brian (May 19, 2010)

_Liar Game_ Ch 113-128


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 19, 2010)

*Today:*


_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.28-29)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.184)
_Heart_ (Ch.53-54+Special)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.288)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.33)
_Needless_ (Ch.26)
_Return_ (Ch.6-10)


----------



## Blade (May 19, 2010)

Toriko chapters 92-93


----------



## sasori54 (May 19, 2010)

re-read naruto volumes 46-47 just for the hell of it awsome novels and my favorites too, and the chapters would be 423-442 love em' awsome chapters


----------



## KohZa (May 19, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 585 
Bleach Chapter 404._


----------



## Dagor (May 19, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 404
One Piece Chapter 585


----------



## Pipe (May 19, 2010)

Bleach chapter 404
One Piece chapter 585
Fairy Tail chapter 184
Naruto chapter 495


----------



## Bilaal (May 19, 2010)

Read the rest of No. 5 (vol 2-3)

It was ok but definitely not as good as his other manga Tekkon Kinkreet.


----------



## Gabe (May 19, 2010)

Naruto 495
Bleach 404


----------



## Nightwish (May 19, 2010)

_Bleach c.404
One Piece c.585
Naruto c.495_


----------



## KohZa (May 19, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 495._


----------



## Horan (May 20, 2010)

Naruto 495.
Akuma to Love Song 28.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 20, 2010)

Bleach chapter 404
One Piece chapter 585
Naruto chapter 495


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu Ja_ (Ch.3)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.60)
_Bleach_ (Ch.404)
_History Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.382)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 20, 2010)

Break Blade 21-29
The Breaker 1-35
Bleach 404
One Piece 585
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 62


----------



## KohZa (May 20, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 290_


----------



## αshɘs (May 20, 2010)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind 5 - 8
Naruto 495
One Piece 585
Bleach 404


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 20, 2010)

Berserk 180-204 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn  290
Naruto 495
One Piece 585
Bleach 404


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2010)

Bleach 404
One Piece 585
Naruto 495
KHR! 290
HunterxHunter 309


----------



## Dagor (May 20, 2010)

Hunter x Hunter Chapter 309
Katekoy Hitman Reborn Chapter 290
Code Breaker Chapter 84
The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer Chapter 52


----------



## sasori54 (May 20, 2010)

naruto 442-456


----------



## luffy no haki (May 20, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 62


----------



## Nightwish (May 20, 2010)

_The Breaker chapter 61_


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 21, 2010)

*Ghost Hunt* Volumes 4-7 (Chapters 18-36).
*Naruto* Volume 47 (Chapters 433-442).


----------



## Bushin (May 21, 2010)

Latest chapters of Bleach (404) and Naruto (495) (as always on Friday mornings).


----------



## Bilaal (May 21, 2010)

I started Phoenix

looks kinda wierd:\


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.272)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.309)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.290)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.90)
_Lock On!_ (Ch.12)
_Naruto_ (Ch.495)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 21, 2010)

The Breaker 36-47
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 290
Kimi no Iru Machi 90
Naruto 495
Tiji-Kun 8-9


----------



## Blade (May 21, 2010)

Bleach 404
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 62


----------



## Soichiro (May 21, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 404
*Naruto* Chapter 495
*One Piece *Chapter 585
*Hunter X Hunter* Chapter 309
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 290


----------



## αshɘs (May 21, 2010)

Blade of the Immortal 145 - 146
Shin Angyo Onshi gaiden - Bang Ja
JJBA 384 - 397


----------



## luffy no haki (May 21, 2010)

The breaker 61


----------



## Nightwish (May 21, 2010)

_ Medaka Box chapter 47_


----------



## nanni (May 21, 2010)

Wa! chapters 1 - 5


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 21, 2010)

_Vagabond_ c.278 - 296
_Bleach_ c.404
_Aoi Hana_ c.33
_Blood Alone_ c.31
_Hokuto no Ken - Yuria Gaiden_ c.2 & 3
_Junsui Adolescence_ c.7 & 8 (end)
_Never Cry_ c.2 - 4
_Saint Young Men_ c.12
_Subarashii Sekai_ c.11 & 12
_Naruto_ c.475 - 495
_Amato Amaro_ c.1 - 4


----------



## KohZa (May 21, 2010)

_Saint Seiya The Lost Canvas Chapter 178._


----------



## Dagor (May 21, 2010)

Medaka Box chapter 47.


----------



## Proxy (May 21, 2010)

Peridot: Ch. 1 - 17


----------



## KohZa (May 21, 2010)

_Medaka Box Chapter 46-47._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 22, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 178


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 22, 2010)

The Breaker 48-61
Busou Renkin 1-10
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 59-60
Bakuman 86
Fairy Tail 184


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.12)
_Bakuman_  (Ch.86)
_Needless_ (Ch.65-66)


----------



## Nightwish (May 22, 2010)

_Dance in the Vampire Bund chapter 38_


----------



## Anjo (May 22, 2010)

358/2 Days - 3


----------



## krome (May 22, 2010)

_Great Teacher Onizuka_ 3 - 52


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 22, 2010)

Hunter X Hunter 309 . Yeah didn't feel like reading it before .


----------



## S (May 22, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge (Ch130-133)


----------



## Nightwish (May 22, 2010)

_ Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.6_


----------



## Waveblade (May 22, 2010)

Psyren 119 
Medaka Box 47


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 22, 2010)

_One Piece_ c.460 - 522


----------



## Dagor (May 22, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 119. 
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru Chapters 1 - 32.


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2010)

_ The Red Soul c.3_


----------



## KohZa (May 23, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 119._


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2010)

*Today:*


_Ageha 100%_ (Ch.12)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.38+Special)
_Heart_ (Ch.55-58+Special)
_Love Club_ (Ch.13)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.1-3)
_Return_ (Ch.10-13)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.6)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.28)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.57)


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 23, 2010)

Busou Renkin 11-39
Buster Keel 1-13
C.A.T. 1-11


----------



## Lupin (May 23, 2010)

Bakuman - 86
Naruto - 495
Bleach - 404
One Piece - 585
Hitman Reborn - 290
Kimi No Iru Machi - 90


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2010)

Psyren 119


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 23, 2010)

Rave 14-32                                  .


----------



## Saturday (May 23, 2010)

One piece 256-260


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2010)

Kurohime chapter 70
Sun Ken Rock 9-10


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2010)

_BeelzeBub c.61_


----------



## Waveblade (May 23, 2010)

Beelzebub chapter 61


----------



## Nightwish (May 23, 2010)

_Elemental Gelade c.68_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 24, 2010)

_One Piece_ c.523 - 551


----------



## Bilaal (May 24, 2010)

Phoenix vol. 1

I didn't know they made manga this good.


----------



## Koroshi (May 24, 2010)

Dorohedoro: Chapter 1 - 32
Aqua Knight: Chapter 1 - 3
Detroit Metal City: Chapter 1 - 4


----------



## KohZa (May 24, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 61._


----------



## Cibo (May 24, 2010)

Until Death Do Us Part ch. 101


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 24, 2010)

*.hack//GU+* Volumes 4 & 5 (Chapters 13-26).
*Black Lagoon* Volumes 6-8 (Chapters 38-64).
*Ghost Hunt* Volumes 4-10 (Chapters 18-50).
*Rave Master* Volumes 31 & 32 (Chapters 254-271).


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2010)

Liar Game 113-131
Judge 1-3


----------



## KohZa (May 24, 2010)

_Judge Chapter 1-3._


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 24, 2010)

C.A.T. 12-17
Cardcaptor Sakura 1-50
Immortal Regis 1-3
Emerging 22


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Anata to Scandal_ (Ch.1-5)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.61)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.84)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.52)
_Hoshikawa Ginza District 4_ (Ch.1)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.61)
_Magical Girl Lyrical Nanoha ViVid_ (Ch.12)
_Orange Yane no Chiisana_ (Ch.62)
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.23)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.14)
_Unchanging Days_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.16)
_Yuri Hime Wildrose_ (Ch.1-15)


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 24, 2010)

*Souleater 2 ( i don't like it very much :apahty)*
*Fairy Tail 1 ( i like it sort of)*
*Kaze Hikaru 63 (love that manga )*


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2010)

Bastard!! Vol 20


----------



## Blade (May 24, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 177-178


----------



## Toddler Naruto (May 24, 2010)

*Black Cat* Volumes 17-20 (Chapters 150-185).
*Trigun Maximum* Volume 1 (Chapters 1-6).


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 24, 2010)

_One Piece_ c.542 - 585
_Bakuman_ c.66 - 80


----------



## Suzuku (May 24, 2010)

Shijou Saikyou no Deshi Kenichi 176-264.


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

_ Kandachime c.23_


----------



## KohZa (May 25, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 83-84._


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

_HSDK c.383_


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Anata to Scandal_ (Ch.6-10)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.30)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.383)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.9)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.23)
_Lock On!_ (Ch.13)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.289)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.4-5)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.86)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.217)


----------



## Waveblade (May 25, 2010)

Lock-On! 12-13


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 25, 2010)

nothing i already read the last naruto manga the day it came out


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

The Breaker 61


----------



## Soichiro (May 25, 2010)

*Anatolia Story : Red River* Chapter 1-3


----------



## zuul (May 25, 2010)

the brilliant H2.


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Vagabond 290


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

_ Zippy Ziggy c.26_


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

Highschool of the dead 1-25 + extras


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Metalica Metaluca 1


----------



## KohZa (May 25, 2010)

_Kaichou Wa Maid Sama! Chapter 49._


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 25, 2010)

Dorohedoro 15-20


----------



## luffy no haki (May 25, 2010)

Veritas 73
FT 185


----------



## TadloS (May 25, 2010)

_Pandora Hearts chap. 49
Beelzebub chap. 60 & 61
Gamaran chap. 46-48
Umineko ep.1 chap. 22 & 23 (End)
Umineko ep.3 chap. 3
Fairy Tail chap. 185
Mirai Nikkin chap. 0-4_


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail 185
Veritas 73
Gamaran 4


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

_Veritas 73
Fairy Tail 185_


----------



## Blade (May 25, 2010)

Gamaran chapter 5


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 25, 2010)

_Bakuman_ c.81 - 86
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ c.108 - 143


----------



## Nightwish (May 25, 2010)

_Metalica Metaluca c.1_


----------



## Blade (May 26, 2010)

Zetman 142-143


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Anata to Scandal_ (Ch.11-12)
_Fairy Megane_ (One shot)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.6-9)


----------



## Soichiro (May 26, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 185


----------



## KohZa (May 26, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 185 
One Piece Chapter 586._


----------



## S (May 26, 2010)

Veritas (Ch. 73)


----------



## Nightwish (May 26, 2010)

_Full Metal Panic! Sigma c.1-24_


----------



## KohZa (May 27, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 496_


----------



## Nightwish (May 27, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter c.496
One Piece c.586_


----------



## Brian (May 27, 2010)

_Gantz_ Ch. 319
_Doubt_ Ch. 1-20 (End)
_Billy Bat_ Ch. 1-10
_One Piece_ Ch. 586
_Bleach_ Ch. 405
_Veritas_ Ch. 73
_Naruto_ Ch. 496


----------



## KohZa (May 27, 2010)

_Bleach Chapter 405_


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapters 404-405
*Naruto* Chapters 495-496
*Fairy Tail* Chapters 184-185
*One Piece* Chapters 585-586
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 84
*Kekkaishi* Chapters 305-307 
*Detective Conan* Chapters 735-736


----------



## Waveblade (May 27, 2010)

Bleahc 405
Naruto 496


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 27, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 405
One Piece Chapter 586
Naruto 496


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 27, 2010)

*Today:*


_Countrouble_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.273)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.306-307)
_Maniac Road_ (Ch.17-23)
_Naruto_ (Ch.496)
_Veritas_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Sting (May 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 185
Naruto 495, 496


----------



## luffy no haki (May 27, 2010)

Naruto 496
One piece  586
Bleach 405


----------



## Dagor (May 27, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 496.
One piece Chapter 586.
Bleach Chapter 405.


----------



## Bilaal (May 27, 2010)

Town of Evening Calm, Country of Cherry Blossoms vol 1 (complete)


----------



## krome (May 27, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ 42 - 50


----------



## αshɘs (May 27, 2010)

JJBA 398 - 439
Dorohedoro vol1 + bonus1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 27, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 18


----------



## KohZa (May 27, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 291._


----------



## Nightwish (May 27, 2010)

_Bleach c.405_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 28, 2010)

_Dorohedoro_ c.6 - 11
_One Piece_ c.586
_Naruto_ c.496
_Bleach_ c.405
_Sasameki Koto_ c.33
_Soul Eater_ c.63 - 74
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ c.154 - 157


----------



## Yellow (May 28, 2010)

Psyren ch.40-75
Naruto ch.496
Hunter x Hunter ch.310


----------



## Lupin (May 28, 2010)

Ai Kora ch. 79~117
No Bra ch. 31


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 28, 2010)

Immortal Regis 3-8
Bartender 29
Fairy Tail 185
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 291
Kimi no Iru Machi 91 + Chapter Yuna
One Piece 586
Taboo Tatoo 4
Veritas 73


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 28, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.405)
_Five_ (Ch.40)
_Hunter x Hunter_ (Ch.310)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.291)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.91)
_Needless_ (Ch.67)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.33)


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Bleach 405


----------



## Refused (May 28, 2010)

Bakuman 86
One Piece 248-252


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

Psyren 120


----------



## αshɘs (May 28, 2010)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind 9 - 10
Dorohedoro 7 - 17


----------



## Soichiro (May 28, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 496
*Bleach* Chapter 405
*Bakuman* Chapter 87
*One Piece* Chapter 586
*Hunter X Hunter* Chapter 310
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 291


----------



## Waveblade (May 28, 2010)

Psyren 120


----------



## S (May 28, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 496
Bleach Chapter 405
One Piece Chapter 586


----------



## Blade (May 28, 2010)

One Piece 586


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 28, 2010)

Rave 47-76 .

Yeah 30 chapters .


----------



## Junas (May 28, 2010)

One Piece 586
Psyren 120
Nurarihyon no Mago 1-106 (got hooked to it after initial skeptical feeling but continued!) 
Bakuman 87


----------



## Saturday (May 28, 2010)

One piece 278 and 279


----------



## luffy no haki (May 28, 2010)

KHR! 291
HXH 310


----------



## Rose&Thorns (May 28, 2010)

Bakuman Chapter 87
One Piece Chapter 586
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 291


----------



## Soichiro (May 28, 2010)

*Vampire Knight* Chapter 61


----------



## KohZa (May 28, 2010)

_Utsurowazarumono Breath Of Fire IV Chapter 1-3._


----------



## Nightwish (May 28, 2010)

_	 Wrestle the Under Ground c.1
 Neon Genesis Evangelion: Gakuen Datenroku c.1-2_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (May 28, 2010)

_Dorohedoro_ c.12 - 20
_Kimi ni Todoke_ c. 45
_Girl Friends_ c.32
_Sasameki Koto_ c.34 - 36
_Bakuman_ c.87
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ c.157 - 164


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 29, 2010)

Arago 20
Bakuman 87
Bleach 405
Gamble Fish 42
Immortal Regis 9
Mahou Sensei Negima 289
Naruto 496


----------



## KohZa (May 29, 2010)

_Utsurowazarumono Breath Of Fire IV Chapter 4-12.
_


----------



## blue♥ (May 29, 2010)

Naruto chapter 496


----------



## Lupin (May 29, 2010)

Dengeki Daisy Vol 03 Chapter 10.


----------



## Yellow (May 29, 2010)

Psyren ch.76-115


----------



## Lupin (May 29, 2010)

Metalica Metaluca

New manga. Chapter 1~2.


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 29, 2010)

Toriko until chapter 53, and keep on reading.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2010)

HXH 310 .

Would have read it sooner but since the hiatus was anounced I was not in the mood .


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.87)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.42)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.32)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.1-6)
_Maria?Holic_ (Ch.16-18)
_Onidere_ (Ch.98-99)
_No Side_ (Ch.22)
_Psyren_ (Ch.119)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.34-36)
_Upotte!!_ (Ch.7-8)


----------



## Sahyks (May 29, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock Chapter 10


----------



## Nightwish (May 29, 2010)

_Metallica Metalluca c.2_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 29, 2010)

Rave 77-88                      .


----------



## Soichiro (May 29, 2010)

*Sunadokei : Sand Chronicles* Chapter 1-3


----------



## luffy no haki (May 29, 2010)

Beelzebub 19-61


----------



## αshɘs (May 29, 2010)

Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind 11 - 12
Dorohedoro 18 - 36


----------



## Blade (May 29, 2010)

Metalica Metaluca 2
HXH 310


----------



## Nightwish (May 29, 2010)

_Fairy Tail c.186_


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

METALICA METALUCA 1-2 and Fairy Tail 186 .


----------



## Proxy (May 30, 2010)

*La Mosca*: Vol. 5


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Rave 89-93 so far      .


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 86
*Fairy Tail* Chapters 186 
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapters 47-50
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 25
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 291


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

In the meantime Rave 94-98    .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 30, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 179-181


----------



## WheresFooF (May 30, 2010)

Bakuman 86 & 87

New Bleach and Naruto


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Rave 99-101                            .


----------



## Lupin (May 30, 2010)

Durarara! Chapter 12
Ai Kora Chapter 118
Hitman Reborn Chapter 247


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.7-26)


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

_ Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.7_


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 186


----------



## Soichiro (May 30, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 186


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

_Ga-Rei c.52 (End)_


----------



## Rikishi (May 30, 2010)

JoJo's Bizarre Adventure Chapter 115


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Since last time :

Rave 102-107                                .


----------



## Saturday (May 30, 2010)

One Piece 280-289


----------



## Quincy James (May 30, 2010)

Durarara!! Ch. 12
Haigakura Ch. 6
Latest Bleach and Naruto

Can't wait for more Haigakura


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Rave 108-113                          .


----------



## Nightwish (May 30, 2010)

_La Mosca c.29-35
Rave Master c.296 (end)(reread)_


----------



## Bilaal (May 30, 2010)

Dorohedoro vol. 6 and 7


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 30, 2010)

Rave 114-118                           .


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

Beelzebub 1-61
Nurarihyon no Mago 107


----------



## Nightwish (May 31, 2010)

_ Painting Warriors c.14_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (May 31, 2010)

Battle Angel Alita vol. 1-2


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Rave 119 and 120 . Will hopefully do more when I return .


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

Beelzebub 61 - 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 31, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.185-186)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.384)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.53)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.27-36)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.308)
_Needless_ (Ch.68)
_Pastel_ (Ch.116)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.66)
_Wild School_ (Ch.12)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.218)


----------



## KohZa (May 31, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 62._


----------



## paulatreides0 (May 31, 2010)

F-90/Silhouette F-91/Revival of Zeon>>>>>>>>>>>>>All here


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2010)

Belzeebub 62.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 31, 2010)

Rave 121-142 .


----------



## Dagor (May 31, 2010)

Beelzebub Chapter 62.


----------



## Sahyks (May 31, 2010)

The Breaker chapter 1-20


----------



## Nightwish (May 31, 2010)

_ 	Beelzebub c.62
GE - Good Ending c.35_


----------



## KohZa (Jun 1, 2010)

_Air Gear Chapter 278_


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 1, 2010)

_ The Red Soul c.4_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.62)
_Ebisu-san to Hotei-san_ (Ch.4)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.37-46)
_Minus Literacy_ (Ch.7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.67)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.87-91)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.24-26)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 1, 2010)

*Dragon Ball* Chapters 75-79


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 1, 2010)

*One Piece* Volumes 30-33 (Chapters 276-316).
*Trigun Maximum* Volumes 2-6 (Chapters 7-39).


----------



## Blade (Jun 1, 2010)

One Piece 585


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 1, 2010)

Toriko 40-50
Battle Angel Alita vol. 7-8


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 1, 2010)

_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.15_


----------



## Rikishi (Jun 1, 2010)

Say Hello to Black Jack Chapters 9-16
Katsu Chapter 1


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 1, 2010)

The Breaker Chapter 21-61


----------



## Zetlad (Jun 1, 2010)

One Piece chapters 243-304..... gawd


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 1, 2010)

Zetlad said:


> One Piece chapters 243-304..... gawd



I know, the Foxy Pirates Arc felt like it was filler and stupid/pointless >.>.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 2, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 186._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.31)
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.11)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.15)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.47-66)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.290)
_Shinwa Ponchi_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 2, 2010)

_ Ping c.27           ._


----------



## Aeon (Jun 2, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 308


----------



## Sen (Jun 2, 2010)

(Technically for Vagabond it's over the last 2-3 days but it's been a blur of long segments of reading so not sure where I stopped and started)

_Vagabond_ 1-296
_Doubt_ 1-20


----------



## Zetlad (Jun 2, 2010)

Baby Naruto said:


> I know, the Foxy Pirates Arc felt like it was filler and stupid/pointless >.>.



Lol, actually I'm pretty sure I stopped reading at the begining of that arc (the ship just arrived). So now I'm hesitant to start reading again


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 2, 2010)

Bleach chapter 406


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 2, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 2, 2010)

One Piece 587
Bleach 406
D. gray-man 195
Naruto 497


----------



## KohZa (Jun 2, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 587 
Bleach Chapter 406_


----------



## Zetlad (Jun 2, 2010)

One Piece chapters 305-350
Dorohedoro chapter 1


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 3, 2010)

naruto chapter 497.

one piece chapter 587.

bleach chapter 406.

d gray man chapter 195.

fairy tail chapter 186.

kekkaishi chapter 308.

bakuman chapter 87.

ultimo chapter 15.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.278)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.195)
_Freezing_ (Ch.32)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.67-76)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.1-3)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.1-2)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.13)
_Teppu_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 3, 2010)

_
bleach c.406
naruto c.497
one piece c.587
_


----------



## Aeon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 406
*Naruto* Chapter 497
*One Piece* Chapter 587
*Detective Conan* Chapter 737


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 406
Naruto Chapter 497
One Piece Chapter 587


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 3, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 587
Bleach Chapter 406
Naruto Chapter 497
GE - Good Ending Chapters 2-25


----------



## Gabe (Jun 3, 2010)

Bleach 406
D. gray-man 195
Naruto 497
Kissx Siss 37
Sen ken Rock 11


----------



## KohZa (Jun 3, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 292


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman reborn 1-263
Gurdian dog -finshed-
I'll accept you -finshed-
naruto
Bleach
Vampire Knight


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 3, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman reborn! 292


----------



## Dagor (Jun 3, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 292


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 4, 2010)

Houshin Engi vol. 12
Touch vol. 2
Dead Flowers (complete)
Shin Kamen Rider (complete)
Claymore ch. 104


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2010)

_Amagami - Love Goes On! c.1-2
Lost Seven c.7
_


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 4, 2010)

*Trigun Maximum* Volumes 7-11 (Chapters 40-70).


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 4, 2010)

Read some Samurai Girl: Real Bout High School


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.274)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.77-99)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn_ (Ch.292)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.8)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.23)
_Lock On!_ (Ch.14)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.34)
_Naruto_ (Ch.497)


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 4, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 497
*Bleach *Chapter 406
*One Piece *Chapter 587
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 292


----------



## Blade (Jun 4, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 406
One Piece Chapter 587


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Lock-On! 14
DMW 33-35


----------



## Lupin (Jun 4, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 292
Bakuman 88
Gantz 152~200


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 4, 2010)

_The Breaker c.62_


----------



## Yellow (Jun 4, 2010)

Claymore ch.104
Deadman Wonderland ch.35


----------



## Kei (Jun 4, 2010)

Yamada Dasiy
The World God Only Knows
High School of the Dead


----------



## kayanathera (Jun 4, 2010)

vinland saga.all of it


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 4, 2010)

Veritas ch. 74


----------



## KohZa (Jun 4, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 120-121._


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 4, 2010)

Psyren 121


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 4, 2010)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 45-46


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

_Veritas c.74_


----------



## Kakashi666 (Jun 5, 2010)

One Piece vol. 54


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.85)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.100)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.92)
_Otomen_ (Ch.15-20)
_Sensei to Watashi_ (Ch.4)


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 5, 2010)

Dorohedoro vol 8


----------



## Griever (Jun 5, 2010)

Id - 100 
Kandachime - 24
The breaker - 62


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2010)

Ai Kora 118-119
ARAGO 15-21
Asu no Yoichi 31 + Omake
Beach Stars 31-32
Black Bird 16-17
Blood Monday 1-5
Dr. Rurru 5-6
Hell Teacher Nube 11-13
Tiji-Kun! 9-11
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 59-63
+C Sword and Cornett 20
Baby Please Kill Me 14
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 11
Bakuman 88
Beelzebub 62
Black Lagoon 61
Bleach 406
Break Blade 30
Crimson Empire 3
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 292
Kimi no Iru Machi 92
Mahou Sensei Negima 290
Naruto 497
One Piece 587
Sun-Ken Rock 11
Zetman 144


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2010)

Veritas 74


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 5, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist* Volumes 9-13 (Chapters 34-53).


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

_GE - Good Ending c.36_


----------



## Horan (Jun 5, 2010)

Black Bird chapter 12 -17


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 5, 2010)

Veritas 74
Bakuman 88
Sun Ken-Rock 11


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 5, 2010)

The Breaker 62


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 5, 2010)

_ Sora no Otoshimono c.39_


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 5, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi (146-156)
Veritas (74)
Ga-Rei (1-6)
Kandachime (24)


----------



## Dagor (Jun 5, 2010)

Veritas Chapter 74
The Breaker Chapter 62


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 5, 2010)

Sun-Ken Rock chapter 11
GE - Good Ending chapter 36
The Breaker Chapter 62


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 6, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.88)
_Koharu no Hibi_ (Ch.3)
_Needless_ (Ch.69)
_Veritas_ (Ch.74)


----------



## Blade (Jun 6, 2010)

The Breaker 62
Ga Rei 52


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 6, 2010)

Bloody Monday 6-19
Metallica Metalluca 1-3


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.63_


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 6, 2010)

The Breaker 62
Beelzebub 63


----------



## Saturday (Jun 6, 2010)

One Piece 213-260


----------



## Jze0 (Jun 6, 2010)

Sora no Otoshimono 39
Good Ending 36
Beelzebub 63


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Rave 232-242     .


----------



## KohZa (Jun 6, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 63._


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 6, 2010)

_ Kandachime c.24_


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2010)

Beelzebub 63
GE - Good Ending 36


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.63)
_Eru-Eru Sister_ (Ch.1-3)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.28)
_My Balls_ (Ch.40)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.11)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.39)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.219)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 7, 2010)

_Claymore_ (volume 5)
_Air Gear_ (volume 2)


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 7, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 107... T_T


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 7, 2010)

finished Maken X vol 1
and read about 4 chapters of Ohikkoshi

(the latter is FUCKING FANTASTIC)


----------



## Spica (Jun 7, 2010)

Corpse Party Blood Covered 1-2
Gokusen 153-156


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Liar Game 133
KHR 292
One Piece 587
Bleach 406
Naruto 497
Bakuman 1-88 (This was over the last two days really but can't remember where I stopped/started)


----------



## KohZa (Jun 7, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 896_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 7, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 182
Saint Seiya ND chapter 22


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

Aratama Tribe 1-7
Bloody Monday 19-23
Beelzebub 63
Fairy Tail 186
The Breaker 62
Veritas 74


----------



## Alice (Jun 7, 2010)

Wolf Guy - 51
Bakuman 65 - 71
Black Lagoon 54 -60


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 7, 2010)

_ Amagami - Precious Diary c.10_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 7, 2010)

_Freesia_ c.80 - 82 (end)
_Black Lagoon_ c.20 - 46
_Dorohedoro_ c.49
_Gunjo_ c.2
_Bleach_ c.406
_Bakuman_ c.88
_Naruto_ c.497
_One Piece_ c.587


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2010)

_ Bloody Monday 2 c.26-27_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 8, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 291
Until Death Do Us Part 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.10)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.24)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.291)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.25-26)
_My Balls_ (Ch.41)
_Psyren_ (Ch.121)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 8, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 55
*The Breaker* Chapter 62
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 85
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 292
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 26-27


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Watashitachi no Shiawase na Jikan 1-8
Dorohedoro 1-11


----------



## Helixals (Jun 8, 2010)

*Shogun Manga Colection 2*


----------



## Blade (Jun 8, 2010)

Needless 70


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 8, 2010)

Rave 243-296 .

Awesome read it was .


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2010)

Boy the female wolf Vol 6 Chap 1
Dengenki Dasiy Vol 5 Chap 24
HIGANBANA NO SAKU YORU NI chapter 2


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bleach 396 - 404

I'm almost there :33


----------



## Litho (Jun 8, 2010)

Believers, all chapters. very interesting.

The human psychology, the thin line between dream and reality, the darker corners of the human mind. There even were boobies!

Can anyone recommend something of the same genre sorta?


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 8, 2010)

_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.6_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 8, 2010)

Fairy Tail 187


----------



## Dagor (Jun 8, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 187.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 8, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 187.

bloody monday season 2 chapters 26 & 27.

darker than black - shikkoku no hana chapters 1-19.

beelzebub chapter 63.

kurohime chapter 71.


----------



## Horan (Jun 8, 2010)

Code Breaker chapter 85


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2010)

The Legend of Koizumi: _1-27_

Fairy Tail: _187_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 8, 2010)

_Black Lagoon _c.55 - 76


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 9, 2010)

_HSDK c.385
FT c.187_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.385)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.47-48)
_Needless_ (Ch.70)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.29)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.8)


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 1-92


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 1-92


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

Personant (One Shot)
Dorohedoro 12-18
Liar Game 134


----------



## Lupin (Jun 9, 2010)

Medeka Box 1~47
Veritas 74


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2010)

Code Breaker 84


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 9, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist* Volumes 14-18 (Chapters 54-73).
*Trigun Maximum* Volumes 12-14 (Chapters 71-102).


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Dai no Daibouken* Volume 1: I've just started reading it again :33

*Defense Devil* Chapters 48-50: Such a cliff-hanger  I hate it when that happens


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 9, 2010)

Bleach chapter 407


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2010)

Bleach 407


----------



## Kei (Jun 9, 2010)

Gantz 1-5 and now watching the anime!


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bleach 407


----------



## KohZa (Jun 9, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 588 
Bleach Chapter 407_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 9, 2010)

Naruto 498
One Piece 588
Bleach 407


----------



## Brian (Jun 9, 2010)

_Souten no Ken_ Ch. 130
_Gantz_ Ch. 320
_Bleach_ Ch. 407
_Liar Game_ Ch. 134
_Naruto_ Ch. 498
_One Piece_ Ch. 588
_Veritas_ Ch. 74


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 9, 2010)

Naruto 498 pek


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 9, 2010)

naruto chapter 498.

bleach chapter 407.

one piece chapter 588.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 9, 2010)

_Black Lagoon_ c.81
_Dorohedoro_ c.55 - 85
_Bleach_ c.407
_One Piece_ c.588
_Fullmetal Alchemist _c.2 - 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.51-52)
_Naruto_ (Ch.498)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.30)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.23)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 10, 2010)

_Bleach c.407
One Piece c.588
Naruto c.498_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 10, 2010)

One Piece chapter 588
Naruto chapter 498


----------



## KohZa (Jun 10, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 498._


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 10, 2010)

Bambino! 1-43
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 0-6
Bartender 30
Bleach 407
Fairy Tail 187
Metallica Metalluca 4
Naruto 498
One Piece 588


----------



## Lupin (Jun 10, 2010)

GE - Good Ending 37
Yankee-Kun to Megane-Chan 1~40


----------



## Tifa (Jun 10, 2010)

Naruto 498


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 10, 2010)

One Piece 588
Naruto 498
Bleach 407

this week reading the trinidad was even more harder than usual, OP sucked too


----------



## Dagor (Jun 10, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 588
Bleach Chapter 407
Naruto Chapter 498


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 10, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist 108(Final chapter)
Air Gear 280


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 10, 2010)

Lock-On! 15


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 10, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist _c.13 - 53


----------



## jux (Jun 10, 2010)

FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST ENDING


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 10, 2010)

fullmetal alchemist chapter 108.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 11, 2010)

One Piece 588
Naruto 498
Bleach 407
Fullmetal Alchemist 108 
The World God Only Knows 101
Hitman Reborn 293
Fairy Tail 187
Yankee-Kun to Megane-Chan 20~92


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.406-407)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.275)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.101)
_Lock On!_ (Ch.15)


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2010)

One Piece 588 
Naruto 498
Bleach 407
Fullmetal Alchemist 108

FMA was absolutely great, I'm gonna miss it 
Naruto and One Piece were alright
And Bleach was terrible


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 11, 2010)

_ Kaibutsu Oujo c.43_


----------



## Gene (Jun 11, 2010)

H2 ch. 79-99


----------



## KohZa (Jun 11, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Chapter 108(END).


----------



## Aeon (Jun 11, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 407
*Naruto* Chapter 498
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 187
*One Piece* Chapter 588
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 80
*Liar Game* Chapters 01-103
*Kyokai no Rinne* Chapter 52
*Detective Conan* Chapter 738
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 293
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 108 (END)


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jun 11, 2010)

Zombie Loan Vol 9
Shinobi Life Vol 5
Shinobi Life Chapter 39
Naruto Chapter 498


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2010)

One Piece 588


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 11, 2010)

Bambino! 44-51
Bloody Monday 24-25
Full Metal Alchemist 108


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 11, 2010)

bakuman chapter 89.

ubel blatt chapters 1-50.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 11, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 183


----------



## Blade (Jun 11, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 182-183
Air Gear 278


----------



## Brian (Jun 11, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ Ch. 108 (End)


----------



## TadloS (Jun 11, 2010)

_20th Century Boys 68-78
Shaman King 176-186
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou  4-13
Angel Beats! Heaven's Door 3_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 11, 2010)

KHR! ch. 293


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 11, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 37


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 11, 2010)

Psyren 122


----------



## Horan (Jun 11, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 498
Detective Konan Chapter 721 - 738


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 11, 2010)

Dragonball Z: 1-42


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 11, 2010)

ubel blatt chapters 51-98.


----------



## KohZa (Jun 11, 2010)

KHR! Chapter 293


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 11, 2010)

_Fullmetal Alchemist_ c.61 - 107
_Bakuman_ c.89


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 12, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.279)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.187)
_Needless_ (Ch.71)


----------



## Lupin (Jun 12, 2010)

GE - Good Ending 37
Beelzebub 64 (RAW)


----------



## xJah (Jun 12, 2010)

read all i could of chunchu today o____o was pretty good


----------



## Momoka (Jun 12, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist, the final chapter  


It was so good pek (because I love the series!!!)


----------



## Proxy (Jun 12, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist ch. 108
Battle Angel Alita: Vol. 4 - 9


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

FMA chapter 108


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 12, 2010)

Bakuman 89
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 293


----------



## nanni (Jun 12, 2010)

Pink Lady chapters 1 - 6


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 12, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 498
*Bleach* Chapter 407
*One Piece* Chapter 588
*Air Gear Chapter* 279
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Chapter 108
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 293


----------



## Blade (Jun 12, 2010)

The Breaker 61-62


----------



## KohZa (Jun 12, 2010)

_Air Gear Chapter 279_


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 12, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ c.1 - 56
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ c.108 (end)
_Naruto_ c.498
_Hokuto no Ken - Yuria Gaiden_ c.4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.89)
_Butterfly_ (Ch.26-27)
_Fullmetal Alchemist_ (Ch.108)
_Ichinensei ni Nacchattara_ (Ch.32)


----------



## Smoke (Jun 13, 2010)

Oyasumi PunPun 1-62


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 13, 2010)

Bloody Monday 25-29
Bartender 31


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

_ Mitsuiro Devil c.1_


----------



## Aeon (Jun 13, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 89
*Liar Game* Chapters 104-135
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 52


----------



## Blade (Jun 13, 2010)

Needless 71


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

_ Lock On! c.16_


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 13, 2010)

Beelzebub 64


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 13, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.64
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.16_


----------



## Momoka (Jun 13, 2010)

20th Century Boys (now at chapter 182)


----------



## KohZa (Jun 13, 2010)

Belzeebub Chapter 64.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 13, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ c.65 - 100
_Let's Lagoon_ c.1 - 10
_Majo to Boku_ (oneshot)
_Benkyou Shinasai!_ c.1 - 7
_Octave_ c.23


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 13, 2010)

Beelzebub 64

Negima whereever I was before to 218.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 14, 2010)

*Today:*

Go! Tenba Cheerleaders (Ch.1-6)
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki (Ch.16)
Kimi no Iru Machi (Ch.93)
Let's Lagoon (Ch.10)
Lock On! (Ch.16)
Onikiri-sama wa Hakoiri Musume (Ch.11)
Spas-Pa (Ch.13-23)
Tokyo Innocent (Ch.10)


----------



## Enigma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Psyren* - Chapters 99-100


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 14, 2010)

Beezlebub (64)
Lock-On! (16)
Needless (1-13)
Legend of Koizumi (29-30)


----------



## Tangible (Jun 14, 2010)

I finished reading through Yu Yu Hakusho today (again). Damn how I missed that series. 

Fast paced, action packed with just enough character to get you through. My only gripe is still that I didn't like the ending so much, but what can you do.


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Hotel (One-Shot)
Naruto 499
Bleach 408
One Piece 588
KHR 293
Bakuman 89
Liar Game 135
FMA 108
Dorohedoro 18-85


----------



## Lupin (Jun 14, 2010)

Trace Chapter 1~4.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 14, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 219-291. Now up to date.


----------



## Blade (Jun 14, 2010)

Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 62


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 14, 2010)

Bloody Monday 31-45
Beach Stars 33
Beelzebub 64
Final Fantasy XII 6
Kimi no Iru Machi 93


----------



## Blade (Jun 14, 2010)

One Piece 588


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 14, 2010)

Let's Lagoon c.10


----------



## Horan (Jun 14, 2010)

Dokuhime chapters 5-10
Advent of Snow White to Hell chapters 1&2


----------



## TadloS (Jun 14, 2010)

_Berserk 0F-P 1-16_


----------



## Goobthulhu (Jun 14, 2010)

Melty Blood Act 2; Toradora!; Let's Lagoon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asa Made Jugyou Chu!_ (Ch.1)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.64)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.7-8)
_Haru Natsu Aki Fuyu_ (Ch.1-7)
_Kandachime_ (Ch.25)
_KissxSis_ (Ch.37)
_Octave_ (Ch.23)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 15, 2010)

*.hack//Alcor* Volume 1 (Chapters 1-7).
*Bleach* Volumes 30 & 31 (Chapters 261-278).
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Volumes 19-22 (Chapters 74-91).
*Naruto* Volume 48 (Chapters 443-453).
*One Piece* Volume 34 (Chapters 317-327).


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

_Rosario+Vampire Season II c.31_


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jun 15, 2010)

Bleach ch.407


----------



## Blade (Jun 15, 2010)

Zetman 143


----------



## TadloS (Jun 15, 2010)

_Berserk 17-25_


----------



## Kei (Jun 15, 2010)

Gantz chapter 114
Liars Game Chapter 3


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist 1-108


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 15, 2010)

_Pink Lady c.5-6_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 15, 2010)

kurohime chapter 72.

rosario+vampire II chapter 31.


----------



## Dagor (Jun 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 188


----------



## KohZa (Jun 15, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 86._


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 15, 2010)

Good Ending- chapter 1


----------



## Horan (Jun 15, 2010)

Diamond no Ace chapters 25 - 32
Code Breaker chapter 86


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 15, 2010)

A Town where you live Chapter 1-10


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 15, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire II Chapter 31


----------



## Lupin (Jun 15, 2010)

GE - Good Ending 38


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Jun 15, 2010)

_Fairy Tail_ c.170 - 188
_Benkyou Shinasai!_ c.8 (end)
_Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Sensei no Kaidan_ (oneshot)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 16, 2010)

_Code Breaker c.86
Fairy Tail c.188_


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Change 123_ (Ch.54-55)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.188)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.9-21)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.21)
_Psi Boy_ (Ch.6)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.31)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.99-100)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.9)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.26)


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Fairy tail 188


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

Bloody Monday 45-47
Addicted to Curry 65
Aflame Inferno 46
Fairy Tail 188
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 64


----------



## Blade (Jun 16, 2010)

Kurohime 72


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 188
Wolf guy 64


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 16, 2010)

*One Piece* Volumes 35-41 (Chapters 328-399).


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto 499
Bleach 408


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto 499
Bleach 408


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 16, 2010)

I have been catching up to old Bleach chapters in reverse in an atempt to make the series more interesting . Ended with 326 .


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 16, 2010)

Saturn Apartments vol. 1

Abandon the Old in Tokyo

the new Naruto chapter

and half of the new Bleach chapter (i'm officially dropping it now)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 16, 2010)

Fairy Tail 188
Bleach 408
Naruto 499
Eyeshield 21 58-72


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 16, 2010)

Bleach 408


----------



## Dagor (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 499


----------



## KohZa (Jun 16, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 499
Bleach Chapter 408._


----------



## Kei (Jun 16, 2010)

Naruto 499
Bleach 408
Gantz: 249-309


----------



## Muah (Jun 16, 2010)

beserk
naruto 
bleach

so tired of those sooooooooooo one piece now.


----------



## yaoiwhore (Jun 16, 2010)

Hanjuku Orange
Abiru Junjou
Black Bird
Gurenki


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

*One Piece* Volume 42 (Chapters 400-409).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.408)
_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.2)
_Code Breaker_ (Ch.85-86)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.386)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Seka_i (Ch.102)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.35)
_Naruto_ (Ch.499)
_Needless_ (Ch.72)
_Teppu_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 17, 2010)

Naruto c.499
Bleach c.408
HSDK c.386


----------



## Aeon (Jun 17, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 409
*Naruto* Chapter 499
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 188
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 86
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 53
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 28


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2010)

Unbalnce x Unbalance 1~23.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

Liar Game 135


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 17, 2010)

Bleach and Naruto, both of which bored me to hell.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 17, 2010)

*Naruto* - Chapter 499
*Bleach* - Chapter 409
*Psyren* - Chapter 111


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 17, 2010)

Bloody Monday 47-50
Bleach 409
Naruto 499


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 17, 2010)

Naruto chapter 499
Bleach 409
Full Metal Alchemist chapter 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 17, 2010)

Naruto 499


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2010)

Soul eater 75
KHR! 294


----------



## Shika (Jun 17, 2010)

Soul Eater 75
Metallica Metalluca 5
KHR! 294
Fairy Tail 130 to 188


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 17, 2010)

A town where you live chapters 44-94.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 17, 2010)

*One Piece* Volumes 43-45 (Chapters 410-440).


----------



## Dagor (Jun 17, 2010)

Metallica Metalluca Chapter 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.39-42)
_Air Gear_ (Ch.280)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.276)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.54)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.293-294)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.309)
_Mayoi Nekko Overrun_ (Ch.5.5)
_Minus Literacy_ (Ch.8-9)
_Psyren_ (Ch.122)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.13-17)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.220)


----------



## Aeon (Jun 18, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 309
*Liar Game* Chapter 136
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 294


----------



## Undaunted (Jun 18, 2010)

_*Mirai Nikki*_ Volumes 1-5; starting on chapter 24 right now.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 18, 2010)

Psyren 123


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 18, 2010)

LIAR GAME 136


----------



## The Imp (Jun 18, 2010)

Oyasumi Punpun c20-62


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2010)

Love in Mask Vol 4 Ch.16


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 18, 2010)

Bloody Monday 51-96
Immortal Regis 9-23
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 61-62
Beach Stars 34
Hell Teacher Nube 15
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 294
Metallica Metalluca 5


----------



## Lupin (Jun 18, 2010)

Big three latest chapter.

GE - Good Ending 38.


----------



## Kei (Jun 18, 2010)

Bleach and Naruto latest chapter

Vampire Knight Chapter 60


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2010)

Psyren 123


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 18, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 499
*Bleach* Chapter 408
*Bakuman *Chapter 90
*Air Gear* Chapter 280
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 188
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 294


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 18, 2010)

Id 102
JJBA 128-166
Bakuman 90 
Psyren 123


----------



## KohZa (Jun 18, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 122-123._


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 18, 2010)

Blue Spring by Taiyo Matsumoto


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2010)

*Today:*


_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.43)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.1-9)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.39)
_Gakuen Babysitters_ (Ch.4)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.55-62)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.310)
_Koi ja nai no da!_ (Ch.2)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.18)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.11)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.14)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 19, 2010)

Immortal Regis 24-37
Bakuman 90


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 19, 2010)

_ Deadman Wonderland c.36_


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 19, 2010)

Teppu: chapters 1-5


----------



## Lupin (Jun 19, 2010)

Bakuman 90


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2010)

Bleach 408


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 19, 2010)

_Countrouble c.5-7
 Veritas c.75_


----------



## TadloS (Jun 19, 2010)

_Shaman King 186-199_


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

Beelzbub chapter 65


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Cavalier of the Abyss 1-27
Cesare 1-24
Immortal Regis 38-44 (End)
Beelzebub 65
Change 123 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aki Sora_ (Ch.17)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.90)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.10-30)
_Change2_ (Ch.4)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.6)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.1-7)
_Seigi Kenkyuukai Serenade_ (Ch.6)
_Veritas_ (Ch.75)


----------



## Enigma (Jun 20, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* - Chapters 84-94


----------



## Smoke (Jun 20, 2010)

Hen Koi ch8


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock 11-12


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2010)

Veritas 75


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 20, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi chapter 94


----------



## TadloS (Jun 20, 2010)

_Beelzebub chap. 65
Kimi no Iru Machi  chap. 94
Gamaran chap. 51
Shaman King chap. 200-232_


----------



## Sen (Jun 20, 2010)

Pluto 1-65
Liar Game 136
Bakuman 90
Naruto 499
Bleach 408
Soul Eater 75
KHR 295

(More like yesterday and today really)


----------



## Zetlad (Jun 20, 2010)

One piece 545-588
Fairy tail 1-25
Psyren 1-19
FMA 1

One piece was actually yesterday


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.31-35)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.65)
_Kimi no Iru Mac_hi (Ch.94)
_Needless_ (Ch.73)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.87)
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.24)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.10)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.221)


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 21, 2010)

_Eyeshield 21_ 276-333 (Completed)
_Witch Craft Works_ 1


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 21, 2010)

Gon volume 1
A Revolutionist in the Afternoon


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.65_


----------



## amorette (Jun 21, 2010)

Faster than a Kiss
and Oishii Kankei


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 21, 2010)

Change 123 2-10
ARAGO 23
Kimi no Iru Machi 94
Tasogre Otome x Amnesia 8


----------



## Jinibea (Jun 21, 2010)

Lucifer and Biscutt Hammer chapters 1-11


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 21, 2010)

Slam Dunk _Chapters 54 - 142_


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 21, 2010)

_Lock On! C.17_


----------



## Lupin (Jun 21, 2010)

Kimi No Iru Machi 94.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 21, 2010)

Sasameki Koto 1-17 pek


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 21, 2010)

Break Blade chapters 1-10


----------



## KohZa (Jun 21, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 87._


----------



## Cash (Jun 21, 2010)

Gantz 1-20


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Lock-On!_ (Ch.17)


----------



## amorette (Jun 22, 2010)

I read the 3rd chapter of Nodame Cantabile - Opera :B


----------



## Smoke (Jun 22, 2010)

Tonari no Kaibutsu-kun: 1
Veritas: 68-75


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2010)

Blame! volumes 1-4


----------



## NarutoPokesHinata (Jun 22, 2010)

today I read Bleach chapter 34!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 lool wow


----------



## Lupin (Jun 22, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka 1~100


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2010)

Change 123 11-17
Zetman 145-147
Mahou Sensei Negima 292
Until Death Do Us Part 103
Veritas 75


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 22, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 292
Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 93-96


----------



## Dagor (Jun 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail 189


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 22, 2010)

Kongoh Bancho 54


----------



## Blade (Jun 22, 2010)

Zetman 146


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 22, 2010)

Psyren 1-12


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 22, 2010)

Fairy Tail 189


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 22, 2010)

_*Fairy Tail*_ Volume 5 (Chapters 31-39).


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 23, 2010)

*Today:* 

_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.87)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.62)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.292)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.92-97)


----------



## KohZa (Jun 23, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 189._


----------



## Aeon (Jun 23, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 189
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 310
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 87-88
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 29


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 23, 2010)

Teppu 6-9


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Zetman 147


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 23, 2010)

Pokemon Adventure 1-7
Fairy Tail 189


----------



## Lupin (Jun 23, 2010)

Great Teacher Onizuka 100~200


----------



## Blade (Jun 23, 2010)

Code Breaker 88


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 23, 2010)

Bleach 409


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 24, 2010)

soul eater chapter 75.

fairy tail chapter 189.

bleach chapter 409.

one piece chapter 589.

bakuman chapter 90.


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 24, 2010)

One Piece chapter 589
Gon volumes 5-7
Started volume 1 of Black Jack
Started Apollo's Song


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.36)
_Bleach_ (Ch.409)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.88)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.189)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.387)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.103)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.27)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 24, 2010)

_Sidooh  c.0
Bleach c.409
One Piece c.589_


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 24, 2010)

JoJo's Bizzare Adventure - chaoter 15


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 24, 2010)

Read chapter 589 of One Piece. The flashback is over and Luffy's in quite a bit of emotional turmoil.


----------



## Aeon (Jun 24, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 409
*One Piece* Chapter 589
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 54


----------



## Lupin (Jun 24, 2010)

Lock On! 1~17


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 24, 2010)

Change 123 18-21
Pokemon Adventure 8-21
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 65-66
Bleach 409
One Piece 589


----------



## KohZa (Jun 24, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 589 
Bleach Chapter 409._


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

Bleach 409


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 24, 2010)

Bleach chapter 409
One Piece chapter 589
Sun-Ken Rock chapter 12


----------



## Blade (Jun 24, 2010)

One Piece 589


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 24, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 409
One Piece Chapter 589
Wolfguy 65-66
KHR! 295


----------



## Killua (Jun 24, 2010)

Lucifer and the buscuit hammer chapter 28


----------



## Horan (Jun 24, 2010)

I just finished *not simple* by Natsume Ono.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 24, 2010)

Medaka Box 49


----------



## Saturday (Jun 24, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 49-55


----------



## Hakatri (Jun 24, 2010)

Remote v01-04


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.44)
_Baby Steps_ (Ch.21)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.33)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.277)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.86)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.295)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.6)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.49)
_Needless_ (Ch.74)
_No Side_ (Ch.23)
_Otomen_ (Ch.21-24)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.75)
_Veritas_ (Ch.76)


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 25, 2010)

Finished vol. 1 of Black Jack


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

Super Mario-kun Chapter 1


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 25, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 409
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 189
*One Piece* Chapter 589
*Mayoi Neko Overrun!* Chapter 6
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 289


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 25, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-Chan 98


----------



## KohZa (Jun 25, 2010)

_Medaka Box Chapter 49._


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 25, 2010)

BLAME! vol 10
NOiSE ch 1-6
Berserk ch 313
Freesia vol 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Veritas 76


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2010)

Change 123 22-34
Pokemon Adventure 22-25
ARAGO 24
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 295
Metallica Metalluca 6
Sun-Ken Rock 12


----------



## Blade (Jun 25, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 254


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 25, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 39


----------



## Lindsay (Jun 25, 2010)

Bleach- 409
Bakuman- 91
One Piece- 589
Veritas- 75
Hajime no Ippo- 898
GE Good Ending- 39
Baby Steps- 21


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 25, 2010)

Veritas 76
Eureka seven 6-23


----------



## KohZa (Jun 25, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 124_.


----------



## Kaiman (Jun 25, 2010)

Super Mario-kun Chapter 2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.13)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.37)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.11)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.293)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.1)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.101)


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2010)

Berserk 313
Little fishy tentacle things getting sliced up by a guy with a 6 foot long sword. Awesome.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 26, 2010)

Yasashii Sekai no Tsukurikata 1-2


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 26, 2010)

Ao no Exorcist 9-13
Change 123 35-40
Baby Steps 21
Bakuman 91
Black Bird 19
Mahou Sensei Negima 293


----------



## Aeon (Jun 26, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 91
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 311
*Detective Conan* Chapter 740
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 295


----------



## KohZa (Jun 26, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 295._


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Psyren 124


----------



## colalight (Jun 26, 2010)

bleach
fairy tail
katekyo hitman reborn


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 26, 2010)

Bleach 409
OP 589
Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 184


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

SS Lost canvas 183-184


----------



## Sahyks (Jun 26, 2010)

Beelzebub Chapter 66
My Balls chapter 1-40 

The series was so funny, I couldn't stop reading it and finished it.


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 26, 2010)

_Beelzebub c.66
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia c.9
Lock-On c.18(End)_


----------



## Blade (Jun 26, 2010)

Needless 74


----------



## Pipe (Jun 26, 2010)

Defense Devil chapters 53 and 54


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2010)

Beelzebub 66


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2010)

Freesia vol 2 - 4


----------



## TadloS (Jun 26, 2010)

_Berserk 28-107 ( -__-)
Beelzebub 66_


----------



## KohZa (Jun 26, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 66._


----------



## Lucius (Jun 26, 2010)

_Let's Lagoon_ 1-10

Best Manga I have read in a while.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 26, 2010)

Beelzebub chapter 66.

Lock On 18 (End)


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 26, 2010)

*One Piece* Volumes 46-48 (Chapters 441-470).


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 26, 2010)

TadloS said:


> _Berserk 28-107 ( -__-)_





Baby Naruto said:


> *One Piece* Volumes 46-48 (Chapters 441-470).



You guys gotta step up the pace.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 26, 2010)

Kairouseki said:


> You guys gotta step up the pace.



I'd love to read more One Piece right now, but I don't have access to Volumes 49-53 (Chapters 471-522) of One Piece yet, I'm waiting for my public library to receive my holds.

I could walk down to my local bookstore and read them for free there, but I would feel awkward reading 5 manga volumes for 5 hours (1 hour per volume) and then just putting them back without paying for them.

*Note:* I do not read One Piece via manga scans and never will.

I only read it via Viz Media's Official U.S. English Translations, and they have only covered up to Volume 53 (Chapters 513-522) so far.

Volume 54 (Chapters 523-532) should be released to the U.S. on July 6, 2010.

Then my Public Library should get it 1 month from the release date.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 26, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 0-13


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.12)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.91)
_Banana no Nana_ (Ch.1-3)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.66)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.6-7)
_Lock On!_ (Ch.18)
_Mushibugyo_ (Ch.1-4)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.4)
_Psyren_ (Ch.124)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.11)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.98)


----------



## Bilaal (Jun 27, 2010)

i'm finishing up Apollo's Song by Osmau Tezuka so I can talk about it in that other thread


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 27, 2010)

Change 123 41-55
Chaos Head 1-8
Kamen Rider Spirits () 1-8


----------



## Aeon (Jun 27, 2010)

*Liar Game* Chapter 137


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 27, 2010)

*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 47


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

LIAR GAME 137


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 27, 2010)

code geass shikkoku no renya chapter 1.

beelzebub chapter 66.

bakuman chapter 91.

dokuhime chapters 1-11.


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 256-260
Buster Keel 12


----------



## Smoke (Jun 27, 2010)

Haruyuki Bus 1-16


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Shinobi Life Volume 1


----------



## Komodo Moria (Jun 27, 2010)

Homunculus Vol. 07


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima 268
Buster Keel 13


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 27, 2010)

kurosagi chapters 1-28.


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 27, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 14-21


----------



## Tomasso (Jun 27, 2010)

*Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya* 1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2010)

*Today:*


_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.43)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.311)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.46-47)
_Octave_ (Ch.24)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.7)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 28, 2010)

Kamen Rider Spirits 9-14
ARAGO 25
Beelzebub 66
Hell Teacher Nube 16
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 9
Veritas 76


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 28, 2010)

_*xxxHolic*_ Volumes 1-12 (Chapters 1-79).


----------



## KohZa (Jun 28, 2010)

_Air Gear Chapter 281-282._


----------



## Aeon (Jun 28, 2010)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 81
*Break Blade* Chapters 5-31


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 28, 2010)

Air gear 281-282


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 28, 2010)

Freesia vol 5 - 7


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 28, 2010)

Liar game 115-137


----------



## Blade (Jun 28, 2010)

Toriko 100-101


----------



## TadloS (Jun 28, 2010)

Berserk 108-171


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan 98


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 28, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 22-23


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai_ (Ch.0-1)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ (Ch.17)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.53)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.36)
_Tokyo ESP_ (Ch.1)


----------



## Horan (Jun 29, 2010)

Liar Game Chapter 137
Dokuhime 11


----------



## Cash (Jun 29, 2010)

Mirai Nikki 53
Air Gear 282
Gantz 266-320


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 29, 2010)

Berserk 309-313
Kamen Rider Spirits 14-15
Yuyu Hakusho 1-3
Aria the Scarlet Amoo 7
Break Blade 31
Gamble Fish 43


----------



## Aeon (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 190


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 29, 2010)

_Defense Devil c.1-7
Mirai Nikki c.53
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.17_


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 29, 2010)

*Digimon Tamers* Volumes 1-3 (Chapters 1-21).
*Rosario + Vampire* Volume 4 (Chapters 13-16).


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 29, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 190.

air gear chapters 281 & 282.


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2010)

Air Gear 282


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 190
*Air Gear *Chapter 275-282


----------



## Pipe (Jun 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 190


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jun 29, 2010)

Currently started reading Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest yesterday and currently on chapter 54, good stuff


----------



## Blade (Jun 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 190


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 29, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 24-26


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jun 29, 2010)

toriko chapters 95-101.


----------



## Waveblade (Jun 29, 2010)

Medaka Box 50-52


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.38)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.8)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.190)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.25)
_My Girl_ (Ch.20)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.68)


----------



## Nightwish (Jun 30, 2010)

_ 
Medaka Box c.50-52_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 30, 2010)

Kamen Rider Spirits 16-21
Fairy Tail 190


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 30, 2010)

*Fate/Stay Night* Volume 1 (Chapters 1-4).
*Kekkaishi* Volume 1 (Chapters 1-7).


----------



## Jayka (Jun 30, 2010)

I read all 5 volumes of Basilisk. It's great.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

Freesia vol 10 & 11


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 30, 2010)

Kamen Rider Spirits 2-15
Touch 1-30


----------



## Soichiro (Jun 30, 2010)

*Vampire Knight* Chapter 62


----------



## Horan (Jun 30, 2010)

The first 5 chapters of_ Black Bird_.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 30, 2010)

Ann Casandra - Great Manga, although its too short IMO.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jun 30, 2010)

*Digimon Tamers* Volumes 1-3 (Chapters 1-21).
*Fate/Stay Night* Volume 2 (Chapters 5-9).
*Rosario + Vampire* Volumes 4-6 (Chapters 13-24).
*xxxHolic* Volumes 1-12 (Chapters 1-79).


----------



## KohZa (Jun 30, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 590
Bleach Chapter 410._


----------



## Blade (Jun 30, 2010)

Bleach 410


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 30, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 27-31


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 30, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 590
Bleach Chapter 410
ft CHAPTER 190


----------



## Quincy James (Jun 30, 2010)

Latest Bleach
Latest Naruto
Haigakura ch. 6
Akiba Romance ch. 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.281-282)
_Bleach_ (Ch.410)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.50-52)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.5)


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 1, 2010)

Bleach 410


----------



## Quincy James (Jul 1, 2010)

The Breaker chs. 1-17
Ffffffffffuck


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 1, 2010)

One Piece 590. Aftermath chapters always seem to be my favorites in OP.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 1, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 410
*Naruto* Chapter 500
*One Piece* Chapter 590
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 89
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 55
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 296


----------



## KohZa (Jul 1, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 296._


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 1, 2010)

Naruto 500
Bleach 424


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 1, 2010)

Chaosic Rune 1-27
Kamen Rider Spirits 22-46 ()
Beach Stars 38
Bleach 410
Black Bird 20
One Piece 590
Sun-Ken Rock 13


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 1, 2010)

Bleach 410


----------



## Jayka (Jul 1, 2010)

Naruto - 500
Bleach - 424
Fairy Tail - Volume 1 (chapter 1-4)


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 1, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 500
*Bleach* Chapter 410
*One Piece* Chapter 590
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn !* Chapter 296


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 1, 2010)

Naruto 500
Bleach 410
One Piece 590
Legend of Koizumi 31
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 388
GANTZ 321
Franken Fran 33
Sun-Ken Rock 13
Beach Stars 38
Girls Saurus DX 56
Chii's Sweet Home 88 - 90


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 1, 2010)

Naruto 500
Bleach 410
One Piece 590
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 388
GANTZ 321
Katekyo Hitman Reborn !  296


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 1, 2010)

Naruto 500
KHR! 296


----------



## Enigma (Jul 1, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* - Chapter 296


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 1, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 34-51


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.56)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.278)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.388)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.296)
_Naruto_ (Ch.500)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.28)


----------



## Horan (Jul 2, 2010)

Code Breaker Chapter 89
Dogs - Bullets and Carnage Chapters 1 to 14
Akuma To Love Song Chapter 37
Black Bird Chapter 20


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 312


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 2, 2010)

_Battle Angel Alita_: (Forget which chap)


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2010)

Steel Ball Run 1 - 30


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 2, 2010)

Chaosic Rune 28-53
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 296
Naruto 500


----------



## Blade (Jul 2, 2010)

One Piece 590


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 2, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapters 52-75

*whew* Finally caught up.


----------



## Yozora (Jul 2, 2010)

Break Blade 31


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 2, 2010)

One Piece chapter 590
Bleach Chapter 410
Naruto chapter 500


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 3, 2010)

*Today:*


_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.89)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.104)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.312)
_Needless_ (Ch.75)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 3, 2010)

Chaosic Rune 54-71 (End)
Cherry 1-7
Bakuman 92
Hell Teacher Nube 17
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 63


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 125._


----------



## Aeon (Jul 3, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 92


----------



## illmatic (Jul 3, 2010)

Sengoku ARMORS 0


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2010)

Naruto 500
OP 590


----------



## KohZa (Jul 3, 2010)

_Kingdom Hearts Chain Of Memories Ch.1-13(completed)_


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Air Gear* Chapter 283
*D Gray Man* Chapter 195
*Hajime no Ippo* Chapter 899


----------



## Lucius (Jul 3, 2010)

*Kure-nai:* 31
*Air Gear:* 283


----------



## Anjo (Jul 3, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts: Chain of Memories - chapters 1-13


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Soul eater 75
D Gray Man 196


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2010)

Air Gear Ch. 283
D.Grayman 196


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 3, 2010)

Beach Stars chapter(s) 35-30
Baka to test to Shoukanjyuu chapter(s) 1-12
The Breaker chapter 62


----------



## Blade (Jul 3, 2010)

Air Gear 283


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 3, 2010)

*Psyren* Chapter 125


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_Psyren_ (Ch.125)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 4, 2010)

Chocolat 1-27
Kaijuu no Kodomo 1-8
Beach Stars 39
D.Gray-Man 195
Metallica Metalluca 7


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 4, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC chapter 185


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 4, 2010)

Phoenix vol. 2
Red Eyes vol. 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Metallica Metalluca 7


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2010)

Beelzebub 67


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 4, 2010)

Naruto 500.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 4, 2010)

Yesterday :

Mixim 42-102

Today :

MAR 1-8


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

Edge of the World 5


----------



## Sabin19 (Jul 4, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 1


----------



## Blade (Jul 4, 2010)

SS lost canvas 185


----------



## Dasra (Jul 4, 2010)

Chapter 1 of S.W.O.T


----------



## Sen (Jul 4, 2010)

Psyren 20-125
One Piece 590
Bleach 410
Naruto 500
KHR 296
Bakuman 92
Mirai Nikki 53


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 4, 2010)

Beelzebub 67


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 4, 2010)

bakuman chapter 92.

d gray man chapter 196.

kurohime chapter 73.


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 4, 2010)

Read the first few chapters of Freesia. So fucked up and yet so good.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.283)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.92)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.39)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.67)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.196)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.29)
_FIVE_ (Ch.41)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.63)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.95)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.38)
_Mushibugyo_ (Ch.5)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.46)
_Octave_ (Ch.25-26)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.29)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.222)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 5, 2010)

Chocolat 28-48
Chrono Crusade 1-12
Arago 26
Beelzebub 67
Kimi no Iru Machi 95
Mahou Sensei Negima 294


----------



## Atsuro (Jul 5, 2010)

D-Gray Man194 - 196
Air Gear 283
Soul Eater 75


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 5, 2010)

beelzebub chapter 67.


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2010)

Beelzebub chapter 10


----------



## KohZa (Jul 5, 2010)

_Beelzebub Ch.67_


----------



## Aeon (Jul 5, 2010)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 82


----------



## Gabe (Jul 5, 2010)

zetaman 1-147


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.44)
_umi no Misaki_ (Vol.7 Omake)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.58)


----------



## Blade (Jul 6, 2010)

Dragon Ball 82


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 6, 2010)

crows chapters 52 & 53.

dragon ball chapter 82.


----------



## nanni (Jul 6, 2010)

Crows chapters 52 - 53

Kinda odd for a chapter title but lol. The chapters in itself was very good.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 6, 2010)

SWOT Chapter 1


----------



## Roronoa-zoro (Jul 6, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Ch. 387-388
Kekkaishi Ch. 301-306
Ao no Exorcist Ch. 1-8
Bakuman Ch. 90-92


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 6, 2010)

Chrono Crusade 13-18
Gamble Fish 44
Until Death Do Us Part 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Doki Doki Majo Shinpan!_ (Ch.0-3)
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.294)
_Musunde Hiraite_ (Ch.3)
_Orange & Yellow_ (Ch.1)
_Pixy Gale_ (Ch.1-8)
_Unchanging Days_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 7, 2010)

JJBA: Stone Ocean volumes 16-17
Brothers of Japan


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 7, 2010)

Id 105
Zetman 148


----------



## nanni (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa chapters 122 - 127


----------



## Soldier (Jul 7, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 195 c:


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 7, 2010)

Chrono Crusade 19-29


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Zetman chapter 148


----------



## KohZa (Jul 7, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 591 
Bleach Chapter 411._


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 7, 2010)

One Piece chapter 591
Bleach chapter 411


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 7, 2010)

I was reading some Psychic Academy earlier. Haven't checked it in a while.


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

Bleach 411


----------



## Motive (Jul 7, 2010)

Reread Shinobi Life.


----------



## Blade (Jul 7, 2010)

One Piece 591


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 7, 2010)

Bleach Ch. 411
One Piece Ch. 591


----------



## KohZa (Jul 7, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 501._


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 7, 2010)

one piece chapter 591.

naruto chapter 501.

bleach chapter 411.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2010)

Bleach 411


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.40)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.9-10)
_Kitsune no Yomeiri_  (Ch.1-6)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.31)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.32)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.8-15)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.40)


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 8, 2010)

one piece chapter 591.
naruto chapter 501.
bleach chapter 411. 

Asu no Yoichi Vol 5
Ichigo 100% Vol 13
Shinobi Life Vols 3-4


----------



## Aeon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 411
*Naruto* Chapter 501
*One Piece* Chapter 591
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 56
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 297


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 8, 2010)

Bleach 411
Naruto 501
KHR 297
One Piece 591
Saint Seiya 1-3  a vintage vibe


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 8, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 501
*Bleach* Chapter 411
*Soul Eater* Chapter 75
*One Piece* Chapter 591
*D Gray Man* Chapter 196
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 297


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2010)

OP 591
Naruto 501


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 8, 2010)

Chrono Crusade 30-35
Bleach 411
Naruto 501
One Piece 591
Zetman 148


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 8, 2010)

Naruto chapter 501
GE - Good Ending chapter 41
Kimi No Iru Machi chapter 95
Hiraku No Go chapters 70-189


----------



## Kairouseki (Jul 8, 2010)

One Piece 591

Rayleigh continues to be a badass, and he doesn't have a DF either, and a lot of mysteries are cleared up. We finally get to see what Kuma said to Rayleigh, though it's not really all that surprising. Usopp and Chopper are finally shown again and it looks like we'll see a reunion of the SHs soon. Wonder what Chopper was surprised at at the end, though. A bounty increase?


----------



## Waveblade (Jul 8, 2010)

Nononono 1-58


----------



## Blade (Jul 8, 2010)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa 11-12


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 8, 2010)

Bleach 411
Naruto 501
One Piece 591
KHR! 297
FT 191


----------



## Aeon (Jul 8, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 191


----------



## Legend (Jul 8, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 501
Bleach Chapter 411
Soul Eater Chapter 75
One Piece Chapter 591
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 389


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 8, 2010)

HxH Chapter(s) 12-17. I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 8, 2010)

_KHR! Ch.297_


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 8, 2010)

naruto 501 

and a LOT berserk


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 8, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 191


----------



## Stephen (Jul 8, 2010)

Naruto 501
Bleach 411


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ao no Exorcist_ (Ch.14)
_Bleach_ (Ch.411)
_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.3)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.33)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.191)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.389)
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Ch.24)
_Naruto_ (Ch.501)
_Needless_ (Ch.76)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.6)
_Oresama Teacher_ (Ch.24)
_Puchi Houndo_ (Ch.12)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 9, 2010)

Chrono Crusade 36-49
Soul Eater 72-75
Beach Stars 40
Fairy Tail 191
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 297


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 191


----------



## Aeon (Jul 9, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 93
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 313


----------



## Yozora (Jul 9, 2010)

Ao no Futsumashi (c.14)
Kimi no Iru Machi (c.96)


----------



## Pringles (Jul 9, 2010)

Naruto 501
Bleach 411
Fairy Tail 191


----------



## Horan (Jul 9, 2010)

D-Gray Man Chapters 183 - 195
Psyren Chapters 124 - 125
Gintama Chapter 80


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

Ao No Exorcist 14


----------



## Stephen (Jul 9, 2010)

Full Metal Alchemist 105 - 108 (end)

Truly a masterpiece.


----------



## nanni (Jul 9, 2010)

Bakuman chapter 93


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jul 9, 2010)

Sankarea 1-7. Zombie romance. It's fun. Honestly  there's a manga for everything

//HbS


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jul 9, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 27-41

Damn.......


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

Rave Master 292-296 (re read)


----------



## Pipe (Jul 9, 2010)

The whole _Digimon Adventure V-Tamer 01_ manga , I had nothing to do today


----------



## IronElfie (Jul 9, 2010)

most of Eyeshield 21
1- 31 of New Prince of Tennis
Psyren 125
Bakuman 93
volume 39 & 40 of One Piece
i was had nothing beter to do


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 9, 2010)

*Eureka Seven* Volumes 4 & 5 (Chapters 12-19).
*Fate/Stay Night* Volume 2 (Chapters 5-9).
*Kekkaishi* Volume 2 (Chapters 8-16).


----------



## Blade (Jul 9, 2010)

Psyren 126


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.297)
_Kimi No Iru Machi_ (Ch.96)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ (Ch.295)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.7)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.12)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.105)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 10, 2010)

Chrono Crusade 50-57 (end)
Chrome Breaker 1-8
Chrome Shelled Regios 1-3
Chrome Shelled Regios: The Missing Mail 1-10
Claymore 1-31 
Ao no Exorcist 14
Bakuman 93
Hell Teacher Nube 18
Kimi no Iru Machi 96
Mahou Sensei Negima 295
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 10


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 10, 2010)

Bakuman 93
Butterfly 25 - 27
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 389
Baba Yaga 1 -4
Abstraction 1
The Death of a Certain Hero 1
Blow-up 1
An Inquiry Concerning A Mechanistic Worldview of the Pituitary Gland 1
Hellstar Remina 1 - 7


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 10, 2010)

Beelzebub 68


----------



## Pringles (Jul 10, 2010)

Psyren 126


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 10, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi chapter 96
Beelzebub chapter 68


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 10, 2010)

*Yellow Dragon Ga Arawareta!* Chapter 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 186


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 10, 2010)

*Yellow Dragon Ga Arawareta!* Chapter 2-7


----------



## Blade (Jul 10, 2010)

Veritas 77


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 10, 2010)

Beelzebub 68
Psyren 126


----------



## nanni (Jul 10, 2010)

The Ravages Of Time chapter 315


----------



## Blade (Jul 10, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 186


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.68)
_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.4)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.13)
_Onidere_ (Ch.99.5-100)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.14)
_Veritas_ (Ch.77)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 11, 2010)

City Hunter 1-7
Claymore 31-50
Beelzebub 68


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 11, 2010)

Naruto 501.

Kind of a boring one this week.


----------



## Blade (Jul 11, 2010)

Claymore 104


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 11, 2010)

Naruto 501
Bleach 411


----------



## Kanaru (Jul 11, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji vol.1-2
Monochrome Factor vol.1


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Jul 11, 2010)

Samurai Deeper Kyo Chapter 291-295


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Bakuman 93
Psyren 126
OP 591
Bleach 411
Naruto 501
KHR 297
Kuroshitsuji 1-9


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 11, 2010)

MÄR 58-127 & 129-161

In other words 103 chapters . I'm pooped .


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 11, 2010)

Naruto- 501
Bleach- 411
One Piece- 591
Bakuman- 93


----------



## Pringles (Jul 11, 2010)

Bakuman 93


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.93)
_Girl Friends_ (Vol.4 Omake)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.30-31)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.32)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.223)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 12, 2010)

City Hunter 8-11
Claymore 51-70
Metallica Metalluca 8
Veritas 77


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 12, 2010)

_The Lucifer and Biscuit Hammer: c.23-63
Immortal Regis: c.1-44 (complete)
Cavalier of the Abyss: c.1-27_


----------



## Blade (Jul 12, 2010)

Metallica Metalluca 8


----------



## Enigma (Jul 12, 2010)

*SWOT* - Chapter 2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 12, 2010)

veritas ch77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.41)
_Chokotto Hime_ (Ch.8-9)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.14)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.88)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.29)


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 13, 2010)

_Sengoku Youko c.1-31_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 13, 2010)

Claymore 71-80
Amatsuki 50
Beach Stars 41


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 13, 2010)

Hammer Session ch. 1-4


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Toriko 102


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 13, 2010)

bakuman chapter 93.

toriko chapter 102.


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 13, 2010)

Beach Stars chapter 40-41


----------



## Blade (Jul 13, 2010)

Berserk 314


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.1-7)
_En Passant_ (Ch.1-2)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Highschool of the Dead_ (Ch.26)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.15)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.1-11)
_Psyren_ (Ch.126)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Tubame Syndrome_ (Ch.30)


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 14, 2010)

_Hammer Session_ ch. 5
_GTO_ vol. 1-2
_Houshin Engi_ vol. 16
_Under Execution, Under Jailbreak_ ch. 1
the first 16 pages of _Ode to Kirihito_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2010)

Saint Seiya ND chapter 23


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 14, 2010)

Claymore 81-83


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 14, 2010)

Began reading bakuman 1-5


----------



## Blade (Jul 14, 2010)

Defense Devil 56


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 14, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 1-297


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 14, 2010)

Fairy Tail 192


----------



## Blade (Jul 14, 2010)

Dragon Ball 82


----------



## Saturday (Jul 14, 2010)

Fairytale 20-22


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2010)

Dragonball - Chapter 83
Amagami: Love Goes On! - Chapters 1-3
Amagami: Precious Diary - Chapters 1-11
Amagami: Sincerely Yours - Chapters 1 & 2


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 14, 2010)

_Palepoli_
_Dolce and His Master_
_GTO_ vol. 3-6
_Dogs: Bullets and Carnage_ ch. 52


----------



## shiki-fuujin (Jul 14, 2010)

None-Shit should already be out but it's not!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.8-14)
_En Passant_ (Ch.3-4)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.3-5)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.106)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.3-4)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.4)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.2)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.16)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.15)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.3-5)
_Tokyo no Casanova_ (Ch.1-4)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Extra)


----------



## nanni (Jul 15, 2010)

Holyland chapters 1 - 16


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Claymore 84-105
Arago 27
Chocolat 49


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 15, 2010)

_Phantom King: c.1-4_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 15, 2010)

shitsurakuen chapters 1-13.

bobobo-bo bo-bobo chapter 116.

nana mix chapters 1-16.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2010)

*Dragon Ball* Chapter 83
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 57


----------



## Horan (Jul 15, 2010)

Bakuman Chapters 9 through 16
Aphorism Chapter 1 & 2


----------



## Jayka (Jul 15, 2010)

Fushigi Yuugi Genbu Kaiden 32


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2010)

Aqua Knight vol 3


----------



## Blade (Jul 15, 2010)

Witch Hunter 46-47


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 15, 2010)

Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 390
Arago 27
Franken Fran 1-5
Nurarihyon no Mago 1-15


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 15, 2010)

*Fairy Tail *Chapter 192


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleach 412
One piece 592


----------



## Zetlad (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Claymore 84-105
> Arago 27
> Chocolat 49


Woah, 105? I thought the latest out was 103?

Today:
Beelzebub 6-37


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 15, 2010)

One Piece 592

Bleach 412

At least I think I did , because I don't remember anything _happening _


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 15, 2010)

Naruto 502


----------



## Blade (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleach 412


----------



## KohZa (Jul 15, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 592 
Naruto Chapter 502 
Bleach Chapter 412.


----------



## Pringles (Jul 15, 2010)

Naruto 502


----------



## nanni (Jul 15, 2010)

One Piece chapter 592
Holyland chapters 17 - 83


----------



## Stephen (Jul 15, 2010)

Naruto 502
Bleach 412
Liar Game 84-100


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 15, 2010)

Bleach 412
One Piece 592
Naruto 502
Holyland 82 - 83
Franken Fran 36 - 40
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 390
Fairy Tail 192


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 15, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 42


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2010)

I was bored.

Hajim no Ippo chapter 158-258


----------



## KohZa (Jul 15, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 298._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2010)

*Today:*


_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.15-22)
_Bleach_ (Ch.412)
_En Passant_ (Ch.5-6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.192)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.390)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.313)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.5)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.17)
_Naruto_ (Ch.502)
_Smash!_ (Ch.1-6)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.16)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.6)
_Tokyo no Casanova_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 298


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 16, 2010)

Code: Breaker 1-14
Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion 1-5
Bleach 412
Fairy Tail 192
Naruto 502
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 298
One Piece 592


----------



## Aeon (Jul 16, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 412
*Naruto* Chapter 502
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 192
*One Piece* Chapter 592
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 298


----------



## Bilaal (Jul 16, 2010)

_Naruto_ 502
_One Piece_ 592
_GTO_ vol. 7
_Thus Spoke Rohan Kishibe
Deadman's Questions_


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jul 16, 2010)

bleach chapter 412.

naruto chapter 502.

one piece chapter 592.

fairy tail chapter 192.

air gear chapter 284.


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 16, 2010)

*Air Gear* Chapter 284
*Naruto* Chapter 502
*Bleach* Chapter 412
*One Piece* Chapter 592
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 298


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2010)

Bleach 412
OP 592
Naruto 502


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 16, 2010)

Bleach chapter 412
One Piece chapter 592
Naruto chapter 502


----------



## Blade (Jul 16, 2010)

Air Gear 284
Needless 77


----------



## S (Jul 16, 2010)

Let's Bible (Ch) 1,2


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2010)

HIgh School Of The Dead 26


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jul 16, 2010)

FT 192
Bakuman 94


----------



## Pringles (Jul 16, 2010)

bleach chapter 412.
One Piece Chapter 592.


----------



## Mori (Jul 16, 2010)

One Piece: 590-592
La Corda D'Oro: 64-67
Naruto: 502


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.23-30)
_Air Gear_ (Ch.284)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.94)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.42)
_En Passant_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.280)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.49-51)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.297)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.39)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.13-16)
_Nana Mix!_ (Ch.18)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.37)
_Needless_ (Ch.77)
_Paradise Residence_ (Ch.5)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.8)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Ch.37)
_Smash!_ (Ch.7-26)
_Tokyo no Casanova_ (Ch.7-8)
_Wife and Wife_ (Ch.2)
_Yuri Hime WildRose_ (Sweet Girls)


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 94
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 30


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 502.


----------



## KohZa (Jul 17, 2010)

_Rookies Chapter 1-19_


----------



## Divi (Jul 17, 2010)

The Devil and her Lovesong.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 17, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist 96-108


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2010)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion 6-10
Bakuman 94
Heads 9


----------



## nanni (Jul 17, 2010)

Holyland chapter 84
Fairly Tale chapter 192
Naruto chapter 502
Heads chapter 9
Bakuman chapter 94
Kyou Kara Ore Wa chapters 132 - 133


----------



## Major (Jul 17, 2010)

*Berserk* 313 + 314


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

Psyren 127


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 17, 2010)

Beelzebub chapter 69


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2010)

Beelzebub 69
Psyren 127
Highshool of the Dead 2-8


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

Mixim 11 103


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 17, 2010)

Badalight said:


> I was bored.
> 
> Hajim no Ippo chapter 158-258



Holy fucking shit !

I only once did anything like this and read 103 chapters of MAR in a day , it was realy tyring 

Anyways MiXim 103 today .


----------



## Sunako (Jul 17, 2010)

_Dear Friends_ - I didn't really like this manga :/


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2010)

Psyren 127 - meh
Beelzebub 69 - not bad.
Reborn 298 - shit.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 17, 2010)

Ann Cassandra 1
Naruto Volume 1 [read this to refresh my memory on how the series began]


----------



## Blade (Jul 17, 2010)

One Piece 592


----------



## nanni (Jul 17, 2010)

Y+M chapters 1 - 14


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2010)

Triage X 1-5


----------



## Aether (Jul 17, 2010)

salad days some random chapters


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.31-46)
_A Girls_ (Ch.1-10)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.69)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.3-9)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Ch.1-25)
_Smash!_ (Ch.27-36)


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 18, 2010)

_Dorohedoro _Ch. 1-12


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

Code Geass: Lelouch of the Rebellion 11-17
Code Geass: Nightmare of Nunnally 1-15
Beelzebub 69
Beach Stars 42
Hajime no Ippo 1


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 18, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago 98-112


----------



## nanni (Jul 18, 2010)

Y+M chapters 15 - 34


----------



## Blade (Jul 18, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 38-42


----------



## Tiger (Jul 18, 2010)

HotD - 14-26
Sekirei - 96-101
Black Lagoon - 78-81
AIKI - 60-63

Been a slow day...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_En Passant_ (Ch.8)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.6)
_Love Pheromone No.5_ (Ch.5)
_Mushibugyo_ (Ch.6-7)
_Psyren_ (Ch.127)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.18)


----------



## KohZa (Jul 19, 2010)

_Belzeebub Chapter 69._


----------



## Falcon (Jul 19, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist - chapter 108

It's over!


----------



## Tiger (Jul 19, 2010)

Berserk-  volumes 21 - 31


----------



## Blade (Jul 19, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 43-46


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 19, 2010)

Code Geass Nightmare of Nunnally 16-26 (End)
Code Geass Suzaku of the Counterattack 1-3
Crimson Grabe 1-8
Cross Epoch (Oneshot)
Cross Over 1-12
Black God 66
Until Death Do Us Part 105


----------



## Clover (Jul 19, 2010)

Chapter 51 of Kaichou wa Maid-sama!


----------



## Death Note (Jul 19, 2010)

Adarshan No Hanayome 8


----------



## nanni (Jul 19, 2010)

Yureka chapters 1 - 4


----------



## Blade (Jul 19, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 47-50


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2010)

Genshiken volumes 8 & 9


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 19, 2010)

Gantz #322
Gamaran #54


----------



## Blade (Jul 19, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 51-56


----------



## Millefori (Jul 19, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman REBORN! chap 274-8 I think


----------



## Katakoto (Jul 19, 2010)

High School of the Dead, 1-8. Actually very good, surprisingly.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 19, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 193
*Detective Conan* Chapter 741


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2010)

Fairy Tail 193


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.22)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.34)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.97)
_Mushibugyo_ (Ch.8)
_Smash!_ (Ch.37)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.27)


----------



## nanni (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa chapter 135
Yureka chapters 5 - 20


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 57-64


----------



## ItachiNoTenshi (Jul 20, 2010)

I just read the third chapter of Hiki by Nangoku Banana. Man, that has to be one of the scariest manga out there, holy crap...


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Fairy Tail 193


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 20, 2010)

Cross Over 13-59 (End)
Arago 28
Crimson Empire 5
Fairy Tail 193
Kimi no Iru Machi 97


----------



## nanni (Jul 20, 2010)

Holyland chapter 85
Yureka chapters 21 - 67


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 20, 2010)

Kimi No Iru Machi chapter 97


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

*Yesterday*
_Dorohedoro_ Ch. 13-36


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Arago chapter 28


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 20, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo #901
Nurarihyon no Mago #113-114
SWOT #3


----------



## KohZa (Jul 20, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 900-901._


----------



## Blade (Jul 20, 2010)

Kyou Kara Ore Wa 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_A Girls_ (Ch.11-12)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.193)
_Smash!_ (Ch.38-46)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 21, 2010)

City Hunter 47-48
Crossing 25 1-6 (End)
Crows 1-5
Area no Kishi 57
Baby Steps 21
Black God 67
D.Gray-Man 196
SWOT 3


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

_Dorohedoro_ Ch. 37-73


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Kurohime 74


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 21, 2010)

Slam Dunk volumes 3-5 and FullMetal Alchemist 5-9 

i read fast...


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 65-72


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

The breaker 63
OP 593


----------



## Death Note (Jul 21, 2010)

Finally decided to read 20th Century Boys.


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 21, 2010)

Fairy Tail 193
One Piece 593
Holyland 85
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 64
Liar Game 137
Gamaran 54
Shiki 20
Sidooh 66
Naruto 503
Dorohedoro 1 - 9


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 21, 2010)

_Kurohime_ Ch. 74 
_One Piece_ Ch. 593 
_Dorohedoro_ Ch. 74-85


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 21, 2010)

Naruto 503


----------



## Death Note (Jul 21, 2010)

Bakuman 7


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_A Girls_ (Ch.13-14)
_Boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai_ (Ch.2-3)
_Donmai Princess_ (Ch.1)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.87)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Ch.26-27)
_Kahe Tantei Bu_ (Ch.3-4)
_Kamisama no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.1-6)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.1-3)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.102)
_Smash!_ (Ch.47-55)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.12)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.224)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 22, 2010)

Crows 6-20
Cyborg Grandpa-G 1-15
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 64
Naruto 503
One Piece 593
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 11 + Extra


----------



## Aeon (Jul 22, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 413
*Naruto* Chapter 503
*Liar Game* Chapter 138
*One Piece* Chapter 593
*The Breaker* Chapter 63
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 58


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2010)

OP 593
Naruto 503


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2010)

Bleach 413
OP 593


----------



## HInch (Jul 22, 2010)

One Piece 593; Naruto 503; The Breaker 63 (again.)


----------



## Pringles (Jul 22, 2010)

OP 593
Naruto 503


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2010)

The Breaker 63
Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 73-76


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 22, 2010)

Shamo 25-50
Bleach 413
Naruto 503
One Piece 593


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 22, 2010)

One Piece Ch.593


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Aki-Sora_ (Ch.18)
_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.45)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.43)
_Bleach_ (Ch.413)
_Bloody Cross_ (Ch.1-2)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.4)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.281)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.107)
_Kamisama no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.7-12)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.314)
_Kodomo no Jika_n (Ch.63)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.27)
_Naruto_ (Ch.503)
_Octave_ (Ch.27)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.51)
_Pastel_ (Ch.117)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.13)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.5-6)


----------



## AfterGlow (Jul 23, 2010)

Dorohedoro 10 - 67


----------



## Dasra (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kamen Rider Spirits* 1-8


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2010)

Crows 21-35
Cyborg Grandpa-G 16-20 
D-ASH 1-25
Ares 180
Beach Stars 43
Bleach 413
The Breaker 63
Chocolat 50


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 23, 2010)

_Bleach_ Ch. 413
_Beelzebub_ Ch. 1-26


----------



## Aeon (Jul 23, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 314
*Dragon Ball* Chapter 84


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 23, 2010)

KHR! 299
Wolf guy 67


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 77-82


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 23, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 299
Shamo 51-70
Bakuman 95
The Breaker 63


----------



## Kei (Jul 23, 2010)

Deadmans Wonderland: Vol 1 and Vol 2


----------



## Katzuki (Jul 23, 2010)

Nana Chapter 84. For the 100th time already...


----------



## Blade (Jul 23, 2010)

Psyren 128


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Countrouble_ (Ch.9)
_D-Frag_ (Ch.5)
_Donmai Princess_ (Ch.2-3)
_Fate/kaleid liner Prisma Illya 2wei!_ (Ch.9+Special)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.299)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.98)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.22)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.12)
_Princess Lucia_ (Ch.0-7)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 24, 2010)

Crows 36-53
D-ASH 26-54 (End)
D.Gray-Man 1-15 (reread)
Bamboo Blade B 9
Bakuman 95
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 299
Kimi no Iru Machi 98
Mahou Sensei Negima 296
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 67


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 24, 2010)

_Beelzebub_ Ch. 27-48
_Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer_ Ch. 1-8


----------



## Aeon (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bakuman* 95
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* 299


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2010)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 67


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 24, 2010)

HSDK #384-391


----------



## Blade (Jul 24, 2010)

Mixim 11 104


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 24, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 503
*Bleach* Chapter 413
*fairy Tail* Chapter 193
*One Piece* Chapter 593
*D Gray Man* Chapter 196
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 299


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 25, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bloody Cross_ (Ch.3-7)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.40)
_Go! Tenba Cheerleaders_ (Ch.22)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.391)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Ch.28)
_Kamisama no Tsukurikata_ (Ch.13-17)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.296)
_No Side_ (Ch.24)
_Sister Trap_ (Ch.6-10)
_Smash!_ (Ch.56-63)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 25, 2010)

Shamo 120-257 :33
Beelzebub 70
Eden: it's an endless world 1-3
BAA last order volume 7


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 25, 2010)

Gamaran #55
Beelzebub #70


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 25, 2010)

Beelzebub chapter 70
Kimi no Iru Machi chapter 98
GE - Good Ending chapter 42


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

KHR 298-299
OP 592-593
Psyren 127-128
Bakuman 94-95
Naruto 502-503
Fairy Tail 193
Bleach 412-413
Kuroshitsuji 47
Gantz 250-270


----------



## KohZa (Jul 25, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 70_


----------



## taofeeq (Jul 25, 2010)

Dragonball chap 1
Slam Dunk chap 80
Toriko 102


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2010)

*Today:*


_Aflame Inferno_ (Ch.47)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.95)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.70)
_FateKaleid Liner PRISMA Illya_ (Sp 03)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.6)
_Ore no Imouto ga Konnani Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ (Ch.8)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.24)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.1-5)
_Wrestle! The Under Ground_ (Ch.1-2)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.1-4)


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 26, 2010)

yureka vol. 25-27
toriko ch.103
zetman ch.148
gintama ch.310


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 26, 2010)

_Aflame Inferno_ c.47
_Princess Resurrection_ c.49
_Bloody Monday 2_ c.31
_Hana no Kishi_ c.10
_Haigakura_ c.7
_Noblesse_ c.79
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ c.36
_Gamaran_ c.55
_Hare + Guu_ c.2-6
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.391
_Karakuri Odette_ c.20
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.145
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.138
_Countrouble_ c.9
_Warau Kanoko-sama_ c.7


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 26, 2010)

Naruto 503.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 26, 2010)

*Eureka Seven* Volume 6 (Chapters 20-23).
*Fairy Megane* Chapter 1.
*Fairy Tail* Volumes 6-10 (Chapters 40-82).
*Fate/Stay Night* Volume 3 (Chapters 10-14).
*Girls Bravo* Volume 10 (Chapters 62-68).
*Kekkaishi* Volumes 3 & 4 (Chapters 17-35).
*One Piece* Volumes 49-53 (Chapters 471-522).
*Rosario + Vampire* Volumes 7-10 (Chapters 25-40).
*Trigun: Badlands Rumble* Chapters 1 & 2.
*Trigun: Rising* Chapter 1.


----------



## Divine Death (Jul 26, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 76


----------



## Blade (Jul 26, 2010)

Cage of Eden 30-32


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2010)

Soul Eater 76
Air gear 285


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.44)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.35-36)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.1)
_Smash!_ (Ch.64)
_Yomeiro-Choice_ (Ch.28)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.5-9)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 27, 2010)

_Sotsugyousei _c.1
_Bakuman _c.95
_Princess Resurrection_ Chapter 50
_Angel Heart _c.179 and 180
_Berserk _c.315
_Zetman _c.149
_Hoshi no Samidare_ c.61
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei _c.142
_Cage of Eden_ c.35
_Noblesse _c.80
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.155 and 156
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.146
_Kenji_ c.143
_Kokou no Hito_ c.28
_Rash!!_ c.7
_Shinobi Life _c.39
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka _c.7
_Toriko_ c.103
_Wrestle! The Underground _c.1 and 2
_Yomeiro Choice _c.28
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.30
_Le Jardin du thé _(oneshot)
_B&W_ (oneshot)
_Lure of Aroma_ (oneshot)
_The Inheritance of Aroma_ (oneshot)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 27, 2010)

Akumetsu 1-7 (reread)
Berserk 315
Soul Eater 76
Zetman 149


----------



## Aeon (Jul 27, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 76
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 31


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

Zetman 149
FT 194


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 27, 2010)

Toriko 16-32 and 103

Am an impatient bastard .


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

Toriko 103
Cage of Eden 35


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 194


----------



## Blade (Jul 27, 2010)

Soul Eater 75-76


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 27, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 76
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 194
*Karneval* Chapter 23-24


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail 194


----------



## KohZa (Jul 27, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 194


----------



## nanni (Jul 27, 2010)

Vinland Saga chapters 1 - 4


----------



## Table (Jul 27, 2010)

About 60 chapters of Tsuki no Shippo.... (I have no life)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 28, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.285)
_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.7)
_Boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai_ (Ch.4)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.194)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.7)
_Love Club_ (Ch.14)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.14-15)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.1-12)
_Psyren_ (Ch.128)
_Shuukyuu Shoujo_ (Ch.1-2)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.2-7)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.76)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.68)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.1-4)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.10-12)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 28, 2010)

_Smash! _c.64
_Mushi to Medama to Teddy Bear_ c.19
_Omamori no Kamisama _c.6
_Good Ending _c.44
_Onihime VS_ c.14 and 15
_Akuma to Love Song _c.40
_Vinland Saga _c.65
_Ares _c.181
_Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Senpai no Kaidan_ c.15 and 16
_Boku to Watashi no Henai Jijou_ c.8
_Noblesse_ c.81
_Hareluya II Boy _c.157
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.147
_Kokou no Hito_ c.29
_Psyren_ c.128
_Tokyo no Casanova_ c.9
_Virgin Wars_ c.6
_Witch Hunter_ c.49
_Fairy Tail_ c.194
_Cat Street _c.27-35 (end)
_Crows _c.1-53
_Tama Hiyo!_ c.1-5
_Hana no Namae_ c.1-20 (end)
_Advent of Snow White to Hell _c.1-5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 28, 2010)

Akumetsu 8-12 (reread)
Fairy Tail 194
Vinland Saga 65


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 28, 2010)

*Hajime No Ippo* Chapter 902


----------



## nanni (Jul 28, 2010)

Vinland Saga chapters 6 - 18


----------



## Blade (Jul 28, 2010)

Air gear 285


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 29, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.37-38)
_Girl Friends_ (Ch.34)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.48)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.26)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.38)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.13-17)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.108)
_Yotsuba&!_ (Ch.69)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 29, 2010)

_I.S._ c.43
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.115
_Ouran Highschool Host Club_ c.81
_Air Gear_ c.285
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.16
_Noblesse_ c.82
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.158
_Kanojo wo Mamoru no Houhou_ c.26
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.148
_Nononono_ c.62
_Para Paru_ c.7
_Umi no Misaki_ c.68
_Umisho_ c.96-98


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 29, 2010)

*Air Gear* Chapter 285
*Vampire Knight *Chapter 63
*Kyou Koi wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 48


----------



## Aeon (Jul 29, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 194
*Kuroshitsuji* Chapters 01-06
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 59


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 29, 2010)

Defense Devil 57-58


----------



## nanni (Jul 29, 2010)

Vinland chapters 19 - 35


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 29, 2010)

Worst 50-92


----------



## Blade (Jul 29, 2010)

Id - The Greatest Fusion Fantasy 100-102


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2010)

One Piece 594
Naruto 504


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 29, 2010)

Biomega volumes 5 & 6
One Piece ch 594
Naruto ch 504


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto 504


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Jul 29, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 594


----------



## Laxus (Jul 29, 2010)

OP chapter 594
Naruto chapter 504
The World God Only Knows Chapter 107 & 108
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi Chapter 392


----------



## KohZa (Jul 29, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 594 
Naruto Chapter 504
Hajime No Ippo Chapter 902._


----------



## Butcher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fairy Tail 115


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 29, 2010)

Soul Eater: 50-76
Naruto 504
OnePiece 594


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 29, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 300
To Aru Majutsu no index 1-12


----------



## Saturday (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto 504
OnePiece 594
and waiting for Bleach


----------



## Enigma (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto - Chapter 504
One Piece - Chapter 594
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - Chapter 300
Karate Minoru -  Chapters 60-64
Mumazumo Naki Kaikaku - Chapters 1-3
Veritas - Chapter 1


----------



## Bleach (Jul 29, 2010)

Naruto 504
My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute - 1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 30, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.45)
_Bleach_ (Ch.414)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.392)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Ch.1-15)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.54)
_Naruto_ (Ch.504)
_Octave_ (Ch.28)
_Psycho Busters_ (Ch.18-19)
_Smash!_ (Ch.65)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 30, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.414
_Naruto_ c.504
_One Piece_ c.594
_Mushibugyo _c.6-8
_Not Human_ c.2
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.116
_Cage of Eden_ c.38
_Vampire Knight _c.63
_Noblesse_ c.83
_Defense Devil_ c.58
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.159
_Holyland_ c.86
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.392
_Id_ V.18, c.1
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.65
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.149
_Kenji _c.144
_Pheromomania Syndrome_ c.15
_The Legend of Maian_ c.28
_The World God Only Knows_ c.108
_Y+M _c.35


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 30, 2010)

Kekkaishi 1-12
Arago 29
Baby Steps 22
Bleach 414
Chaos Head 9
Hell Teacher Nube 19
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 300
Metallica Metalluca 9
Naruto 504
One Piece 594


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach 414
Naruto 504
OP 594


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach 414


----------



## Aeon (Jul 30, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 414
*Naruto* Chapter 504
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 315
*One Piece* Chapter 594
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 300


----------



## Sasori (Jul 30, 2010)

None        .


----------



## Soichiro (Jul 30, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 504
*Bleach *Chapter 414
*Air Gear* Chapter 286
*One Piece* Chapter 594
*Kimi Ni Todoke* Chapter 46
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 300


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2010)

Air Gear 286
To Aru Majutsu no Index 12-33


----------



## Captain America (Jul 30, 2010)

I've finished Immortal Regis.


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Jul 30, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Volumes 5 & 6 (Chapters 36-55).


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 30, 2010)

Katekyo Hitman Reborn 300


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 30, 2010)

Sanctuary vol 1


----------



## Butcher (Jul 30, 2010)

Fairy Tail 129


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 414
One Piece Chapter 594
GE - Good Ending Chapter 44


----------



## Tom Yellow (Jul 30, 2010)

*Yesterday:*
One Piece 594

*Today:*
Naruto 504

:3


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 30, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 504
Bleach Chapter 414
One Piece Chapter 594
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 300
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi  Chapter 392
Id Chapter 113
ARAGO Chapter 29


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 30, 2010)

Kung Fu Tao #11


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 30, 2010)

Toriko 36-40                      .


----------



## Blade (Jul 30, 2010)

Bleach 414


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 31, 2010)

*Today:*


_Air Gear_ (Ch.286)
_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.32)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.39)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.282)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.64)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.300)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.315)
_Mei no Naisho_ (Ch.3)
_Mel Kano_ (Ch.19)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.6)
_Tokyo Innocent_ (Ch.13)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.13)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.225)


----------



## halfhearted (Jul 31, 2010)

_Smash!_ c.65
_Souten Kouro_ c.19
_Pin to Kona_ c.3
_Zennou no Noa_ c.1
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.225
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ c.300
_ARAGO_ c.29
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.150
_Kekkaishi_ c.315
_Pineapple Army_ c.3
_Sekitou Elergy_ c.15
_Shinsengumi Imon Peace Maker_ c.25
_Baby, Please Kill Me_ c.1-15
_Nokizaru_ c.1
_Kyousou no Simulcra_ c.1-7


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 31, 2010)

Kekkaishi 13-33
Asu no Yoichi 32
Beach Stars 45
Hell Teacher Nube 20
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 65
Kimi no Iru Machi 99


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 31, 2010)

_  Superior vol.9
The Legend of Maian c.28
Asu no Yoichi c.32
_


----------



## Bleach (Jul 31, 2010)

Baby, Kill Me: 1-5
Kimi no Iru Machi 99
Taboo-Tattoo 5-6


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Beelzebub 71
Psyren 129
The Legend of Maian 28


----------



## Fraust (Jul 31, 2010)

Bleach and Narutizzle.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 31, 2010)

Hohzuki Island - all 27 chapters, just finished now


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2010)

Psyren 129


----------



## Sahyks (Jul 31, 2010)

Beelzebub 71


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2010)

Sanctuary vol 2


----------



## Butcher (Jul 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail 143


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2010)

Toriko 104


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2010)

beelzebub 71


----------



## Marmite. (Jul 31, 2010)

One Piece Ch. 594


----------



## Micha (Jul 31, 2010)

We Were There Vol. 1


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail 100 - 194


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 1, 2010)

_D-ASH_ c.1-16
_Peony Pavilion_ c.1-3
_Aphorism_ c.5
_Air Gear_ c.286
_07 Ghost_ c.58
_Kimi Iru no Machi_ c.99
_Yureka _c.166 and 167
_Doubutsu no Oishasan_ c.7
_Oishii Kankei_ c.42
_Ashita no Yoichi_ c.32
_Beezlebub _c.71
_Cage of Eden _c.39
_Chinatsu no Uta_ c.24
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.160
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.151
_Mirai Nikki _c.54
_Mahou Sensei Negima _c.297
_Ningen Kyouki Katsuo _c.26
_Dreamin’ Sun_ c.13
_SWOT _c.5
_The Breaker_ c.64
_The Legend of Maian_ c.29
_Wedding_ c.8
_Ore no Imouto ga Konna ni Kawaii Wake ga Nai_ c.1-8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.71)
_Futari to Futari_ (Ch.1-4)
_Hatsukoi Shimai_ (Ch.1-5)
_Hakobune Hakusho_ (Ch.1-10)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.99)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.297)
_Nyotai-ka_ (Ch.12-13)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.103)
_Shikabane Hime_ (Ch.16)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.1-4)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.99-100)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 1, 2010)

Kekkaishi 34-66
Mahou Sensei Negima 297


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 1, 2010)

Sekirei 103
Wolf Guy 68-80
Beelzebub 69-71


----------



## Aeon (Aug 1, 2010)

*The Breaker* Chapter 64


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 1, 2010)

_ Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker c.1-2_


----------



## Blade (Aug 1, 2010)

Air Gear 286


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 1, 2010)

I was bored so I reread Sun Ken Rock. Scans need to come out faster. The manga is awesome


----------



## Laxus (Aug 1, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan chap 99 and 100.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 1, 2010)

Bastard!! volume 20


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 1, 2010)

Sanctuary vols 3 & 4


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 1, 2010)

*Dinosaur King* Volumes 1 & 2 (Chapters 1-11).
*One Piece* Volume 54 (Chapters 523-532).


----------



## Butcher (Aug 1, 2010)

Fairy Tail 160


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 2, 2010)

_D-ASH _c.17-54 (end)
_Tasogare x Amnesia_ c.0-12
_Alice Kara Mahou _c.1-4
_Banana no Nana _c.1-4
_Detroit Metal City _c.1-57
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.99 and 100
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ c.222
_Tama Hiyo_ c.6
_Cage of Eden_ c.40
_Flat _c.13
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.72
_Karakuri Odette _c.21
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.152
_Kenji _c.145
_Nononono_ c.63
_Sora no Manimani_ c.19
_Toriko_ c.104
_Witch Hunter _c.50


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.6)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.40)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.45)
_Hakobune Hakusho_ (Ch.11-13)
_Hozuki-san Chi no Anek_i (Ch.18)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.12-13)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.1)
_Open Sesame_ (Ch.89)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.14)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Ch.5-6)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.101)


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 2, 2010)

Wrestle the Underground  (1-2)
Witch Craft Works  (1-2)
Re:BIRTH The Lunatic Taker  (1-2)
Kimiiro Focus  (1)
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki  (18)


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 2, 2010)

_Tasogare x Amnesia c.12
Hozuki-san Chi no Aneki c.18_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 2, 2010)

Kekkaishi 66-89
Metallica Metalluca 10


----------



## Мoon (Aug 2, 2010)

*One Piece* 589-594
and dissapointingly
*Bleach* 414 ~]


----------



## Laxus (Aug 2, 2010)

Yankee-kun to Megane-chan chapters 101 to 103
Mushibugyo chapters 2 to 8


----------



## Blade (Aug 2, 2010)

Flame of Recca (324-329 re read)


----------



## Butcher (Aug 2, 2010)

Fairy Tail 170


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 2, 2010)

Shigurui 70-77


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 2, 2010)

Saint Seiya episode G chapter 15


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2010)

Red Soul Chapter six


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2010)

Sanctuary vol 6


----------



## Blade (Aug 2, 2010)

GTO Shonan 14 Days 24


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 2, 2010)

Emu Emu 2
Nononono 63


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 3, 2010)

_Detroit Metal City_ c.58-68
_Tegami Bachi _c.41
_Kurokami _c.68
_Daydream Nation _c.5
_Hoshi no Samidare_ c.63
_Metallica Metalluca _c.10
_Crows _c.54
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai _c.22
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ c.1
_Ares_ c.182
_Noblesse _c.84-86
_Cyborg Grandpa-G_ c.21 and 22
_Gamaran _c.56
_Gamble Fish _c.45
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.161
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.153
_Kokou no Hito _c.30
_Sket Dance_ c.115
_The Legend of Maian_ c.31-34
_Yuria 100 Shiki _c.59
_Yuurei Ryokoudairiten_ c.10


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.13)
_Boku wa tomodachi ga sukunai_ (Ch.5)
_Hatsukoi Shimai_ (Ch.6-8)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.8)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.4)
_My Barbaric Girlfriend_ (Ch.54)
_Oboreru Knife_ (Ch.6-7)
_Psyren_ (Ch.129)
_Smash!_ (Ch.66)
_Tokyo no Casanova_ (Ch.9)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.102-103)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.59)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 3, 2010)

Chaser 1-5
Cyborg Grandpa-G 21-22
Kekkaishi 90-93
Re:Birth the Lunatic Taker 1-2
Ares 182
Crows 54
Gamble Fish 45
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 12


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

Witch Hunter 50


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 3, 2010)

Crows 54
Eden:it's an endless world 1-5


----------



## Micha (Aug 3, 2010)

Both of the Devil May Cry 3 mangas and Alice In The Country Of Hearts Vol.1 .


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 3, 2010)

I reread the latest Naruto manga today


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

Fairy Tail 195


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 3, 2010)

The breaker 64


----------



## KohZa (Aug 3, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 195._


----------



## Blade (Aug 3, 2010)

Cage of Eden 40


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 4, 2010)

*Today:*


_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.33)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.46)
_Hatsukoi Shimai_ (Ch.9-11)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.1-3)
_Kedamono Damono_ (Ch.12)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.47)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.1)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.1-2)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.1-4)
_Shugo Chara! Encore!_ (Ch.4)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.7)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 4, 2010)

_Detroit Metal City_ c.69-84
_Darker Than Black_ c.1-4
_Smash!_ c.66
_Tama Hiyo_ c.7
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ c.13
_Defense Devil_ c.59
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.162
_Hoozuki-san Chi no Aneki_ c.18
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.154
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.139
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ c.47
_Kyousou no Simulcra_ c.8
_The Embalmer _c.31
_The Ravages of Time_ c.316 and 317
_Tower of God_ c.4
_Zombie Loan_ c.71
_Code Geass: Shikkoku no Renya_ c.1
_Paradox Blue_ c.1
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ c.1-4


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 4, 2010)

Pineapple Army 1-4
Arago 30
Beach Stars 46
City Hunter 49
Fairy Tail 195
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 68


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 195


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 4, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 195


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Wolf Guy Wolfen Crest 68


----------



## Pringles (Aug 4, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 195


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2010)

Sanctuary vols 9 & 10


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 4, 2010)

Bleach  chapter 415


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 4, 2010)

Bleach 415
Naruto 505
Defense Devil 59


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

Bleach 415


----------



## KohZa (Aug 4, 2010)

Naruto 505 
Bleach 415


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2010)

Naruto 505
Monster soul completed


----------



## Blade (Aug 4, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 187


----------



## Divi (Aug 4, 2010)

Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest 68

Re-read Highschool of the Dead.


----------



## Pringles (Aug 4, 2010)

Naruto 505


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 4, 2010)

Naruto 505
Recent Bleach


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 5, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.415
_Darker than Black _c.5-9 (end)
_Darker than Black: Shikkoku no Hana_ c.1-4
_Wolf Guy_ c.68
_Fairy Tail _c.195
_Tenjou Tenge_ c.134
_ARAGO_ c.30
_Ashita no Yoichi_ c.33
_City Hunter_ c.49
_Franken Fran_ c.41
_Kenji_ c.146
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.155
_Pineapple Army_ c.4
_Dreamin’ Sun_ c.14
_Zippy Ziggy _c.31
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.186 and 187


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bleach_ (Ch.415)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.41)
_D-Frag!_ (Ch.6)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.195)
_Hatsukoi Shimai_ (Ch.12-13 + Special 1-2)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.4-5)
_Naruto_ (Ch.505)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.10-11)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.5-13)
_Shade: The Other Side of Light_ (Ch.25)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Ch.7-8)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.14)
_Yuuhi no Ochiru Jikan_ (Ch.7-9)


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 5, 2010)

Naruto ch 505
OP ch 595


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 5, 2010)

*Fate/Stay Night* Volumes 5-7 (Chapters 19-30).
*Kekkaishi* Volumes 7-10 (Chapters 56-95).
*Rosario + Vampire Season II* Volume 1 (Chapters 1-4).


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Aug 5, 2010)

Black Bird Vol 5. 

next is Negima 27


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 5, 2010)

Kekkaishi 94-116
Bleach 415
Naruto 505


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece 595


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 5, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 505
*Bleach* Chapter 415
*One Piece* Chapter 595


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece 595


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

Tenjo Tenge 134
Bastard! volume 23


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece 595


----------



## Laxus (Aug 5, 2010)

History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi chapter 393
Good Ending Chapter 45
Naruto Chapter 505
Bleach Chapter 415
One Piece Chapter 595


----------



## Blade (Aug 5, 2010)

Needless 78


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece 595
Sanctuary vols 11 & 12


----------



## Skylit (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucifer & The Buscuit Hammer Volume 1 - 4

One Piece 595


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 5, 2010)

One Piece 595
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 301


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2010)

KHR! 301
Blue Dragon ral grad 1-29
Wolfguy 68


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.8)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.41)
_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Ch.283)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.393)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.6-7)
_Needless_ (Ch.78)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.2)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.15)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.14-22)
_Sazanami Cherry_ (Ch.1)
_Smash!_ (Ch.67)
_Unchanging Days_ (Ch.4)
_Yuru Yuri_ (4Koma special)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 6, 2010)

_Darker than Black: Shikkoku no Hana_ c.5-10
_Shade_ c.25
_Good Ending_ c.45
_Paradox Blue_ c.2
_Zennou no Noa_ c.2
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ c.223
_One Piece_ c.595
_Naruto_ c.505
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ c.140
_ARAGO_ c.30
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.393
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.156
_Plana-chan!_ c.5
_Noblesse_ c.87 and 88
_Nousatsu Junkie_ c.60
_Yamada Tarou Monogatari_ c.32


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 6, 2010)

Bakuman 96
One Piece vol 50-52
Working!! 40
Paradox Blue 2
Hitman Reborn 301
Kurenai 32
Nurarihyon no Mago vol 1
Sket Dance vol 1


----------



## Aeon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 415
*Naruto* Chapter 505
_*Bakuman*_ Chapter 96
*One Piece* Chapter 595
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 60
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 90-91, 93-97
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 301


----------



## Cibo (Aug 6, 2010)

Bakuman ch.96
Dance in the Vampire Bund ch.41
Naruto ch.505


----------



## Koroshi (Aug 6, 2010)

*Houshin Engi:* Chapters 1 - 100
*Lone Wolf & Cub:* Chapter 1
*Lucifer & The Biscuit Hammer:* Chapters 3 - 45
*Touch:* Chapters 1 - 130


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 6, 2010)

*katekyo Hitman Reborn ! *Chapter 301


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 6, 2010)

Kekkaishi 117-128
Bakuman 96
Bamboo Blade B 10
Hell Teacher Nube 21
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 301
Kimi no Iru Machi 100
One Piece 595


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2010)

Claymore 106


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Aug 6, 2010)

Wallflower 18


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 6, 2010)

Naruto 505.


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2010)

Souten No Ken 98-100


----------



## Butcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 3


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 6, 2010)

Gantz  chapter 322


----------



## Kei (Aug 6, 2010)

Naruto 505
Kateyoshi Hitman Reborn 301
Love in the Mask 23


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2010)

Zennou no Noa - The World of Lost Memories  1


----------



## Laxus (Aug 6, 2010)

Claymore Chapter 106


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 6, 2010)

Claymore 106
Houshin Engi 1-10
Real 10-11
Touch 1-5
Cross Game 1-2


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 6, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Volume 11 (Chapters 83-91).
*Fate/Stay Night* Volume 8 (Chapters 31-34)
*xxxHolic* Volumes 13-15 (Chapters 80-95).


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 7, 2010)

_Claymore_ c.106
_Time Eliminator_ c.2
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ c.1 and 2
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.1-9
_Karakuri_ (oneshot)
_Darker than Black: Shikkoku no Hana_ c.11-20
_Smash!_ c.67
_Freezing_ c.33
_Kure-nai _c.32
_Souten Kouro_ c.20
_Dear_ c.29
_Koibito Play_ c.12
_Bakuman_ c.96
_A Diary of Troublesome Adventures_ c.6
_Dance in the Vampire Bund _c.41
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.163 and 164
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.100
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.298
_NEEDLESS_ c.78
_Saiyuki Ibun_ c.6
_World Embryo _c.55


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.96)
_Freezing_ (Ch.33)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.52)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.100)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.49)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.298)


----------



## Blade (Aug 7, 2010)

Mixim 11 106


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 7, 2010)

fairy tail last three chapters


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 7, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 505
One Piece Chapter 595
Bleach Chapter 415
Kimi No Iru Machi Chapter 100
GE -Good Ending Chapter 45


----------



## Laxus (Aug 7, 2010)

The World God Only Knows Chapter 109


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2010)

Beelzebub 72


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 7, 2010)

GE -Good Ending 45
Beelzebub 72


----------



## Blade (Aug 7, 2010)

Souten No Ken 101-102


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2010)

Lone Wold and Cub vol 1


----------



## Butcher (Aug 7, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 4


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 7, 2010)

*Kyou Koi Wo Hajimemasu* Chapter 49


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.72)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.25-30)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.8+Special)
_K-On!_ (Vol.4, Ch.9-10)
_K-ON! Anthology Comic_ (Ch.0-2)
_Octave_ (Ch.29)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.33)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.23)
_Shokushuhime_ (Ch.8)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.109)
_Wild School_ (Ch.13)
_Working!!_ (Ch.1-10)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 8, 2010)

_Hayate no Gotoku_ c.10-32
_Oishii Kankei _c.43
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ c.28
_Fukuyadou Honpo _c.40
_Pyuu to Fuku! Jaguar_ c.59
_Kenji _c.147
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ c.141
_Minds_ (oneshot)
_MiXiM_ c.105 and 106
_Psyren_ c.129
_Rookies_ c.177
_The World God Only Knows_ c.109


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 8, 2010)

Kekkaishi 129-160
Cavalier of the Abyss 28
Claymore 106
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 66
Mahou Sensei Negima 298
Bakuman Special Otters 11


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Bakuman Special Otters 11*
_*Detective Conan *_Chapter 734


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Sun Ken Rock 14


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

Otters 11
Sun Ken Rock 14


----------



## Blade (Aug 8, 2010)

Souten No Ken 103-104


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vol 2


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 8, 2010)

*D Gray Man* Chapter 197


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 8, 2010)

Liar Game Chapter 95-138


----------



## Honzou (Aug 8, 2010)

Crows chapter 42


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 8, 2010)

D Gray Man 197
Veritas 78


----------



## Laxus (Aug 8, 2010)

Onidere chapter 101 and 102
Defense Devil chapter 57 to 60


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 8, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 188


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 8, 2010)

Kuroko no Basket ch. 1-17
Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer ch. 1-25
Fairy Tail ch. 100-106


----------



## lHydral (Aug 8, 2010)

My Little Sister Can't Be This Cute ch. 1-8 It's moe to the max.


----------



## Invidia (Aug 8, 2010)

Liar Game Ch. 78-79


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 8, 2010)

*My Little Sister Can't be this Cute *Chapter 1-8


----------



## KohZa (Aug 8, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 72._


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 8, 2010)

_Aoi Hana_ c.34
_Bakuman_ c.90 - 96
_Berserk_ c.313 - 315
_Bleach_ c.409 - 415
_Fairy Tail_ c.189 - 195
_GANTZ_ c.321 - 322
_GE ~Good Ending~_ c.39 - 45
_Girl Friends_ c.33 - 34
_Hokuto no Ken - Yuria Gaiden_ c.5
_Kiben Gakuha, Yotsuya Sensei no Kaidan_ c.15 - 16
_Kimi ni Todoke_ c.46


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 8, 2010)

Noblesse 90-91


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 9, 2010)

_Hayate no Gotoku_ c.33-52
_M.A.X._ c.3
_Hoshi no Samidare_ c.64
_Rosario to Vampire II_ c.33
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.10
_Kaitai Shinsho Zero_ c.12
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ c.142
_Beezlebub _c.72
_Bakuman Special:_ Otters 11
_Defense Devil_ c.60
_Skip Beat_ c.159-161
_Noblesse_ c.89
_Detective Conan _c.743
_Gantz _c.322
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.66
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.157
_Sun Ken Rock_ c.14
_Tower of God_ c.5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2010)

*Today:*


_Beach Stars_ (Ch.47)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.1-8)
_Onidere_ (Ch.101-102)
_Umi no Misaki Waai_ ~Special~
_Veritas_ (Ch.78)
_Working!!_ (Ch.11-40)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 9, 2010)

Beach Stars 47 
D.Gray-Man 197
Sun-Ken Rock 14


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 9, 2010)

D Gray-Man 197
Nononono 65


----------



## spudrow2005 (Aug 9, 2010)

nabari no ou 65, there is supposed to be two or three more chapters out but i cant find the scans


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2010)

Noblesse 1-91
Otters 11 - 1


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 9, 2010)

Onihime VS 1-10


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 9, 2010)

*Full Metal Panic!* Volumes 7-9 (Chapters 40-58).


----------



## KohZa (Aug 9, 2010)

_D.gray-man Chapter 197._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_
Cage of Eden_ (Ch.42)
_Chokotto Hime_ (Ch.10)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.90-91)
_D.Gray-man_ (Ch.197)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.9-45)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Ch.29)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Ch.16)
_Let's Lagoon_ (Ch.11)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.53)
_Nichijou_ (Ch.12-13)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.1-6)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.23)
_Psyren_ (Ch.130)
_Smash!_ (Ch.68)
_Usagi Drop_ (Ch.30)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.226)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 10, 2010)

_D.Gray-man_ c.197
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.53-63
_Sensen Spike Hills_ c.23
_Adekan _c.4
_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.183
_Katteni Kaizo_ c.41
_13 Club_ c.3
_Onidere _c.101 and 102
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.226
_Noblesse_ c.90 and 91
_Angel’s Doubt_ c.5
_Cage of Eden_ c.42
_Gamaran _c.57
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.165
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.83
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.158
_Nononono _c.65
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.117
_Seirei Produce_ c.4
_Veritas_ c.78


----------



## Bilaal (Aug 10, 2010)

Phoenix: Yamato/Universe

Phoenix: Karma


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 10, 2010)

Psyren 130
Nurarihyon no Mago 20-30


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2010)

Kekkaishi 161-171
The Breaker 64
Nishikaze to Taiyou Oneshot
Veritas 78


----------



## Blade (Aug 10, 2010)

Psyren 130


----------



## Cibo (Aug 10, 2010)

Claymore Ch.106


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2010)

SWOT chapter 6


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2010)

*Today:*

_Butterfly_ (Ch.28)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.92-97)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.316)
_Koi Neko_ (Ch.33)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.4, Ch.11)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.7)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.24)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 11, 2010)

_Hayate no Gotoku _c.64-283
_Peace Maker_ c.1-4
_Smash!_ c.68
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ c.7
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.106
_The Sleepy Residents of Birdcage Manor _c.6
_Umisho_ c.99
_Let’s Lagoon _c.11
_Code Breaker_ c.90-97
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.118
_Usagi Drop _c.30
_Heat_ c.3
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.159
_Kenji_ c.148
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ c.143
_Psyren_ c.130
_Sengoku Youko_ c.32
_The Legend of Maian_ c.35-41
_Witch Hunter_ c.51
_Yamada Tarou Monogatari _c.33


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 11, 2010)

Blast 1-4
Dark Mage 0-1
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen 0-2
Arago 31
Until Death Do Us Part 106


----------



## KohZa (Aug 11, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 130._


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 11, 2010)

_The Legend of Maian c.29-41_


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 11, 2010)

Pokemon Special 1-5


----------



## Enigma (Aug 11, 2010)

*Karate Minoru* - Chapter 66
*Psyren* - Chapters 129-130


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 11, 2010)

SWOT 2-6 
Nurarihyon no Mago 30-40
Crows 55-56
GE Good Ending 46
Devil Clutch One Shot


----------



## Aeon (Aug 11, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 316
*Code:Breaker* Chapters 92, 98
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 32


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 11, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vol 5


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 11, 2010)

Pokemon Special 6-20


----------



## TadloS (Aug 11, 2010)

_Alive - The Final Evolution 76 & 77
Nurarihyon no Mago 34-85
GE ~Good Ending~ 46_


----------



## Butcher (Aug 11, 2010)

Psyren chapter 5


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.48)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.98)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.46)
_K-On!_ 4 Koma Special
_Koe de Oshigoto!_ (Cg.25)
_Kyousou no Simulacra_ (Ch.9)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.5)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.7-15)
_No Side_ (Ch.25)
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara_ (Ch.1)
_Sora no Otoshimono_ (Ch.41)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.15)
_Yamanko!_ (Ch.8)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.15)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2010)

Kekkaishi 172-212
+C Sword and Cornett 21
Beach Stars 48
Soul Drop 1
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 13


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 12, 2010)

_Buster Keel_ c.14
_Flags_ c.7
_Alive - The Final Evolution_ c.76 and 77
_Persona 4_ c.9
_Butterfly_ c.28
_Crows _c.55 and 56
_Koe de Oshitgoto_ c.25
_Code:Breaker_ c.98
_Deadman Wonderland_ c.37
_ARAGO_ c.31
_Boukun Tyrano-san_ (oneshot)
_C.M.B._ c.2
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.166
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.160
_Kekkaishi _c.316
_Kokou no Hito_ c.31
_Oumagadoki Doubutsuen_ c.1 and 2
_Sommeliere_ c.2
_Kyousou no Simulcra_ c.9
_SWOT _c.6
_The Hour of the Mice_ c.30 and 31
_Peace Maker _c.5-12_
Umimachi Diary_ c.1
_Kare Kano_ c.29-35


----------



## Cibo (Aug 12, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Ch.46


----------



## Lupin (Aug 12, 2010)

K-ON! Volume 4. Chapter 11.

GE - Good Ending ch.46


----------



## Laxus (Aug 12, 2010)

Good Ending Ch.46
Veritas 78


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 12, 2010)

Pokemon Special 21-40


----------



## kaileena (Aug 12, 2010)

Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicles 110-116
Naruto 505


----------



## TadloS (Aug 12, 2010)

_Nurarihyon no Mago 86-118_


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 12, 2010)

Been reading Ultimo, tis pretty good


----------



## Captain America (Aug 12, 2010)

Cavalier of the Abyss = Ch. 14.


----------



## Kanaru (Aug 12, 2010)

FMA volume 23


----------



## Superior (Aug 12, 2010)

Fairy Tail Vol 5-9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 13, 2010)

*Today:
*


_Smash!_ (Ch.69)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.12)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.8)
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ (Ch.104)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.5)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 13, 2010)

_Princess Resurrection_ c.51
_Good Ending_ c.46
_Ikigami_ c.34
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ c.13
_Break Hands_ c.7
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ c.5
_Darren Shan_ c.35-47
_A Falsified Romance_ c.1
_Dark Mage_ c.0 and 1
_Dogs_ c.53
_Gunjo_ c.3
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.167
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.161
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!!_ c.144
_Magician_ c.2 and 3
_Noririn_ c.1
_Soul Drop _c.1
_Dreamin’ Sun_ c.15
_Summer I Shared With You_ c.1
_Tenjou Tenge _c.135
_Y+M _c.36
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.32
_Kenji_ c.149
_Kare Kano_ c.36-55


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Aug 13, 2010)

Pokemon Special 41 -91


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 13, 2010)

Kekkaishi 213-232
Change 123 55


----------



## Aeon (Aug 13, 2010)

*Kuroshitsuji* Chapters 07-13


----------



## God Movement (Aug 13, 2010)

Toriko 105 & 106


----------



## Noitora (Aug 13, 2010)

halfhearted said:


> _Princess Resurrection_ c.51
> _Good Ending_ c.46
> _Ikigami_ c.34
> _Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ c.13
> ...



Holy crap Halfy, Holy crap.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 13, 2010)

tower of god


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

Vinland Saga 01-64  (same vibe of Berserk Golden Age, at intervals better)
The Ravages of Time 01-10 :33


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 13, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 46


----------



## TadloS (Aug 13, 2010)

_20th Century Boys vol 12 & 13_


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 13, 2010)

_Kare Kano_ c.56-65
_Smash!_ c.69
_Karakuri Odette_ c.22
_Souten Kouro _c.21
_Zennou no Noa_ c.5
_Tama Hiyo_ c.8
_Bungaku Shoujo to Shi ni Tagari no Douke_ c.16
_Ryuu no Hanawazurai_ c.23
_Kure-nai _c.33
_Yankee-kun to Megane-chan_ c.104
_Switch Girl_ c.12
_Noblesse_ c.92 and 93
_Ares_ c.183
_Yureka_ c.168
_Gamaran_ c.58
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.168
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.162
_Crime and Punishment_ c.2 and 3
_Nononono_ c.66
_Rashanu!_ c.1
_Ressentiment_ c.40 and 41
_Teiden Shoujo_ c.1
_Yamada Tarou Monogatari_ c.34
_Sore ga Kanojo no Seigi nara _c.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 14, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.43)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Ch.17)
_Maken-Ki!_ (Ch.28)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.25)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.9)


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Unbalance x Unbalance 1-20
Jack Frost 1-13


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Manga I read today was Kekkaishi Chapter 316


----------



## Kei (Aug 14, 2010)

Franken Fran Chapter one-Latest Chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.10)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.54-55)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.25)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.3)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 15, 2010)

_Kare Kano_ c.66-102 (end)
_Noblesse_ c.94
_Shikkoku no Renya _c.2
_Medaka Box_ c.53-55
_Tama Hiyo!_ c.9
_Maken-Ki _c.28
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ c.33
_Shanimuni Go_ c.5
_Oishii Kankei_ c.44
_Kiben Gakuha _c.17
_Cage of Eden_ c.43
_Yureka_ c.169
_Doubutsu no Oishasan _c.8
_Gintama_ c.311
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.163
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.145
_Not Human_ c.3
_Ruby Doll _c.10 
_Toriko_ c.105 and 106
_Tower of God _c.6 
_G Senjou Heaven’s Door _c.1-18 (end)
_Full Moon wo Sagashite_ c.1-18
_Wendy _c.1-13 (end)


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 15, 2010)

Kurenai 33
Yandere Kanojo 18
Medaka Box 51-55
Paradox Blue 3
Nononono 66


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Noblesse 92-94


----------



## Daminous Misfortune (Aug 15, 2010)

Rosario + Vampire Chap 1-End


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 15, 2010)

Veritas 79  pure rage
UnbalanceXUnbalance 20-40


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

Bleach-finished chapter 415


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 15, 2010)

*Full Metal Panic! Overload* Volumes 1 & 2 (Chapters 1-12).
*Fullmetal Alchemist* Volume 23 (Chapters 92-95).
*Kekkaishi* Volumes 11-15 (Chapters 96-144).


----------



## Kei (Aug 15, 2010)

Ressentiment chapter one


----------



## Pringles (Aug 15, 2010)

Psyren 130


----------



## Laxus (Aug 15, 2010)

Veritas Chapter 79


----------



## Kanaru (Aug 15, 2010)

Happy Cafe vol. 1 :33


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2010)

Veritas 79
Tenjou Tenge 134-135
Soul Eater 77


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 16, 2010)

_Paradox Blue_ c.3
_Half Prince_ c.46
_Sun Knight_ c.1
_Break Hands _c.8
_Moon _c.18
_Area no Kishi_ c.58
_Baggataway_ c.6
_Cage of Eden_ c.44
_Hareluya II Boy _c.169
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.164
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.145
_Noririn_ c.2
_Faster than a Kiss_ c.32
_Rash_ c.8
_Darker than Black - Shikkoku no Hana_ c.21
_Trinity Blood_ c.49
_Full Moon wo Sagashite _c.19-30 (end)
_Shoujo Fight_ c.1-16
_Root Paradise_ c.1 and 2
_To Aru Majutsu no Index_ c.1-21


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2010)

*Today:*


_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~_ (Ch.1-8)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.44)
_Faster than a Kiss_ (Ch.32)
_Maid wo Nerae!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Mayoi Neko Overrun!_ (Ch.8)
_Sankarea_ (Ch.9)
_Veritas_ (Ch.79)


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 16, 2010)

Sankarea 9
Blazer Drive 1-16
Metallica Metalluca 1-10
Zennou no Noa 1-5


----------



## NinjainSpandex (Aug 16, 2010)

Wolf Guy - start to current.
The Breaker - ch. 65


----------



## kayanathera (Aug 16, 2010)

veritas 79


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 16, 2010)

*Mayoi Neko Overrun* Chapter 8
*My Boyfriend is a Vampire* chapter 1-8


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2010)

TODAY:

Berserk Chapter 313

(Finally catching up


----------



## Fraust (Aug 16, 2010)

NinjainSpandex said:


> Wolf Guy - start to current.



This. not today, but over the last few days. Became my favorite manga almost instantly.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2010)

The Breaker 65
Veritas 79


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 16, 2010)

Saiyuki Reload Blast 7
Nononono 67
Metalica Metalluca 11


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 16, 2010)

Bastard!! volume 20(reread)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 17, 2010)

_To Aru Majutsu no Index _c.22-24
_Nocturne_ c.7
_Sankarea _c.9
_Hana no Kishi _c.10
_Veritas_ c.79
_Mayoi Neko Overrun! _c.8
_Baggataway_ c.7
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ c.15
_Guin Saga _V.1
_Hareluya II Boy _c.170
_Hajimete no Aku _c.74
_Holyland _c.87
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.165
_Kenji _c.150
_Crime and Punishment_ c.4
_Parfait Tic!_c.116
_The Phantom King_ c.5-8
_The Breaker_ c.65
_Yamada Tarou Monogatari_ c.35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cy Boy_ (Ch.7)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3, Ch.4)
_K-ON!_ (Vol.4, Ch.12)
_Needless_ (Ch.79)
_Smash!_ (Ch.70)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.13)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.10)


----------



## Horan (Aug 17, 2010)

Just finished _Dogs: Volume 2_


----------



## Aeon (Aug 17, 2010)

*The Breaker* Chapter 65


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 17, 2010)

d gray man chapter 197.


----------



## HInch (Aug 17, 2010)

I read *The Breaker* volume 10.

Unfortunately I don't speak a word of Korean so I mostly just looked at the pictures and shook my fist at my inability to understand the strange symbols.

Good times.


----------



## Sen (Aug 17, 2010)

KHR 300-301 
Bakuman 96
OP 594-595
Psyren 129-130
Liar Game 138
Bleach 414-415
Naruto 504-505
Fairy Tail 194-195
Gantz 280-286


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 17, 2010)

wolf guy ch.69


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 17, 2010)

*Full Metal Panic! Overload* Volume 3 (Chapters 13-18).


----------



## TadloS (Aug 17, 2010)

_20th Century Boys chap. 146-249 (END)_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 17, 2010)

_Kekkaishi Chapter 316._


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 17, 2010)

zetman - 150/151
hareluya II boy - 171
kyou kara ore wa - 147
holyland - 087
last inning - 041
kenji - 150


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 18, 2010)

_To Aru Majutsu no Index_ c.25-33
_Maid wo Nerae_ c.1-4
_Kinnikuman _c.1-13
_Zennou no Noa_ c.6
_Crook Clock_ c.2
_Tama Hiyori_ c.10
_Smash!_ c.70
_Bamboo Blade _c.103
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.147
_Metallica Metalluca_ c.11
_Switch Girl!_ c.13
_Gamaran _c.59
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.11 and 12
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru _c.67
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.166
_NEEDLESS_ c.79
_Nononono_ c.67
_Peace Maker_ c.13
_Rookies_ c.178
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge_ c.99
_Akagami no Shirayuki_ c.20
_Noblesse_ c.95


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2010)

*Today:*


_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~_ (Ch.9)
_Frogman_ (Ch.10)


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 18, 2010)

Holyland 56 to 78, shit's sooooo awesome


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 18, 2010)

Saiyuki Ibun 5
Kurohime 75
Tenjou Tenge 134-135


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 196._


----------



## Butcher (Aug 18, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 6


----------



## Ayakashi (Aug 18, 2010)

Evil Heart chapter 8, I did not expect it to be this good.


----------



## Blade (Aug 18, 2010)

Kurohime 75


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail 196


----------



## TadloS (Aug 18, 2010)

_21st Century Boys chap. 1-16 (END)
666 Satan chap. 9-15
Fairy Tail chap. 196
Gamaran chap. 58
To Aru Majutsu no Index chap. 34 & 35_


----------



## Sen (Aug 18, 2010)

Goth 1-5
Toriko 1-7


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 18, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vol 10


----------



## HInch (Aug 18, 2010)

*Worst* Ch. 99,


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2010)

Bleach 416
OP 596


----------



## KohZa (Aug 18, 2010)

_One Piece 596 
Bleach 416._


----------



## Mider T (Aug 18, 2010)

One Piece Chapter 596
Bleach Chapter 416
Naruto Chapter 506
To Aru Majutsu no Index Chapters 34-35
Arakawa Under the Bridge Chapters 48-77


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 19, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.416
_Tokyo no Casanova _c.10
_Fairy Tail_ c.196
_Kurohime_ c.75
_The Sacred Blacksmith _c.10-12
_Shokoku no Altair_ c.13
_Zetman_ c.150 and 151


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2010)

_Naruto 506._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.416)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.45)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.196)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.7)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.284)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.14)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.69)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 19, 2010)

Kekkaishi 232-236
Zetman 147-151
Bamboo Blade 103
Bleach 416
The Breaker 65
City Hunter 50
Fairy Tail 197
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 67
Kuroshitsuji 48
Metallica Metalluca 11
Naruto 506
One Piece 596
Veritas 79


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 19, 2010)

Bleach 416
Naruto 506


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2010)

Bleach 416
Naruto 506
OP 596


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2010)

Bleach 416
OP 596


----------



## Silver Chariot (Aug 19, 2010)

The new Naruto, Bleach and One Piece chapters.

Also I loaned the first volume of Helsing, from my sister, and read it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 19, 2010)

Naruto 506.


----------



## Okami (Aug 19, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji 48
Bleach 416
Naruto 506


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2010)

Naruto 506


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2010)

SS Lost Canvas 188-189


----------



## Butcher (Aug 19, 2010)

Psyren chapter 7


----------



## Pringles (Aug 19, 2010)

Bleach 416
Naruto 506
OP 596


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 19, 2010)

One Piece Volumes 48-50


----------



## Blade (Aug 19, 2010)

Needless 79


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 19, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 506
*Bleach *Chapter 416
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 196
*One Piece* Chapter 596


----------



## TadloS (Aug 19, 2010)

_666 Satan chap. 16-26
Bleach chap. 416
Naruto chap. 506_


----------



## Laxus (Aug 19, 2010)

Naruto 506
One Piece 596
Historys Strongest Disciple Kenichi 394


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 19, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 189


----------



## Basilikos (Aug 19, 2010)

Mahou Sensei Negima - 298
Naruto - 506


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2010)

_Katekyo Himtan Reborn Chapter 302._


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 19, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 302


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 20, 2010)

_Hayate no Gotoku_ c.284
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.173
_Gokuraku Seishun Hockey Club_ c.35
_Frogman_ c.10
_City Hunter_ c.50
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.172
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.167
_Saiyuki Reload Blast_ c.7
_The Embalmer_ c.32
_To Aru Majutsu no Index_ c.34 and 35
_Not Human_ c.4
_One Piece_ c.596
_Lost+Brain_ c.24
_Umi no Misaki_ c.69
_Cage of Eden_ c.45
_Darling wa Namamono ni Tsuki_ c.32
_Detective Conan_ c.744
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.13
_Kenji_ c.151
_Kuroshitsuji _c.48
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.148
_Noririn_ c.3


----------



## Aeon (Aug 20, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 416
*Naruto* Chapter 506
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 196
*One Piece* Chapter 596
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 61
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 302


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 20, 2010)

Demon City Hunter from v3 to v17. I will be at this for a while pek


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~_ (Ch.10)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.8)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.394)
_Majo no Kishi_ (Ch.3)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.39)
_Naruto_ (Ch.506)
_Sekainohate de Aimashou_ (Ch.10)
_Smash!_ (Ch.71)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.8)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.19)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.16)


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

The Breaker 65


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 20, 2010)

Kekkaishi 237-287
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 302
Zero: Circle of Flow 8


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 20, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vols 12 & 13
Bastard!! vol 22


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Souten No Ken 109-110


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 20, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 416
Naruto Chapter 506
One Piece Chapter 596


----------



## Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

Holyland 86


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.97)
_Countrouble_ (Ch.10)
_Kami nomi zo Shiru Sekai_ (Ch.110)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.301-302)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.101)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.1-2)
_Lotte no Omocha!_ (Ch.10)
_Onidere_ (Ch.103)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.13)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.15)
_Tenbin wa Hana to Asobu_ (Omake)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 21, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.14-27
_A Train at the End of Summer _(oneshot)
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.302
_Switch Girl!_ c.15
_Sekainohate de Aimashou _c.10
_Smash!_ c.71
_Onidere_ c.103
_Break Hands_ c.9 and 10
_Hammer Session_ c.7 and 8
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ c.16
_Yama e Iku_ (oneshot)
_The Willow Tree _(oneshot)
_Addicted to Curry_ c.66
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.48-77
_Ares_ c.184
_Bartender_ c.33
_Chinatsu no Uta _c.25
_Gun Frontier_ c.6
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.174
_Heat_ c.4
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.14
_Holyland_ c.88
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.394
_Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou _c.27 and 28
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.168 and 169
_Kokou no Hito _c.32
_Mizu to Gin_ c.1
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.17
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ c.8
_Yesterday wo Uttate_ c.33


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2010)

*Bakuman* Chapter 97


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 21, 2010)

Bakuman 97
KHR 302
Beelzebub 73


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 21, 2010)

Kekkaishi 288-316
Toriko 1-2
Bakuman 97
Kimi no Iru Machi 101


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 21, 2010)

One piece Chapter 496
Naruto Chapter 506
Bleach Chapter 416
Kimi no Iru Machi Chapter 101
Beach Stars Chapter(s) 45-47


----------



## Blade (Aug 21, 2010)

Holyland 88


----------



## Kei (Aug 21, 2010)

Death Note 1-30


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2010)

Index 34-35
Beelzebub 73


----------



## TadloS (Aug 21, 2010)

_Bakuman chap. 97
Beelzebub chap. 73
Gamaran chap. 59
Kimi no Iru Machi chap. 101
Angel Beats! Heaven's Door chap. 5
Shiki chap. 5-20 and skimmed through chap. 21-32 Chinese RAW_


----------



## Blade (Aug 21, 2010)

Souten No Ken 114


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.73)
_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~_ (Ch.11)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.99-100)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.1-7)
_Kosupure Animaru_ (Ch.3)
_Noisy Girl_ (Ch.3.5)
_Seigi Kenkyuukai Serenade_ (Ch.7)
_Watashi ni xx Shinasai!_ (Ch.16)
_Watashi no Taisetsu na Tomodachi_ (Ch.8)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 22, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.28-53
_The World God Only Knows_ c.110
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.149
_Noririn_ c.4
_Oishii Kankei _c.45
_Bakuman _c.97
_Noblesse _c.96
_Beezlebub_ c.73
_Yureka_ c.170
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.175
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.170
_Nononono_ c.68
_Peace Maker_ c.14
_Rookies_ c.179
_Countrouble_ c.10
_Pandora Hearts_ c.51
_White Album_ c.13
_Zennou no Noa _c.7


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 22, 2010)

Bakuman 97
Prunus Girl 13
Zennou no Noa 7
Beelzebub 73
Jyuki Ningen Jumbor 1-10
Jumbor Oneshots 1-2
Jumbor 1
Nononono 68


----------



## Rikuto (Aug 22, 2010)

Naruto. That's it.


----------



## Pacifista (Aug 22, 2010)

Biomega Volume 1


----------



## KohZa (Aug 22, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 73._


----------



## Aeon (Aug 22, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapters 99-100


----------



## Waveblade (Aug 22, 2010)

The Legend of Koizumi 1-35

Epic shit is epic.


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2010)

Zetman 150


----------



## ZyX (Aug 22, 2010)

Nana to Kaoru 01-31


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2010)

Zetman 151


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2010)

SWOT chapter 7


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

Toriko 8-20
Fairy Tail 196
Naruto 506
Bleach 416
OP 596
KHR 302
Kuroshitsuji 48
Otters 11 (Bakuman Special)


----------



## Cibo (Aug 22, 2010)

Beelzebub Ch. 73


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vols 16 & 17
Yotsuba&! ch 1-3


----------



## Rene (Aug 22, 2010)

Zennou no Noa chapters 1-7


----------



## Blade (Aug 22, 2010)

Souten No Ken 117-118


----------



## Laxus (Aug 22, 2010)

Good Ending chapter 47


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 23, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.54-67
_Promise_ c.5
_Good Ending_ c.47
_Paradox Blue_ c.4
_SWOT_ c.7
_Switch Girl!_ c.16
_Nicoichi_ c.15
_Break Hands _c.11
_+again_ c.1
_Skip Beat!_ c.162
_Code:Breaker_ c.99 and 100
_Fantasm c.4_ (end)
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.41
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.171
_Kenji_ c.152
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.150
_Please, Jeeves_ c.1-3
_Chikutaku Bonbon_ c.1
_Plana-chan_ c.6
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.227
_Nocturne_ c.8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.49)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.8-11)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.47)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.299)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.52)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.4)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.16)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.227)


----------



## Nightwish (Aug 23, 2010)

_Until Death Do Us Part: c.1-106_


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 23, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Chapter 47
Black Cat Chapter(s) 45-60


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 23, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 77


----------



## Laxus (Aug 23, 2010)

Soul Eater Chapter 77


----------



## Rene (Aug 23, 2010)

Mx0 Chapter 1-34
Soul Eater Chapter 77


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 23, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vols 18 & 19
Soul Eater ch 77


----------



## Rene (Aug 23, 2010)

Mx0 chapter 35-58


----------



## Kei (Aug 23, 2010)

Soul Eater chapter 77


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 23, 2010)

Beck -volumes 28 to 34
soul eater 77


----------



## Divine Death (Aug 23, 2010)

*Soul Eater* - Chapter 77


----------



## Pringles (Aug 23, 2010)

Soul Eater 77


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~ _(Ch.12)
_Kodomo no Jikan_ (Ch.64)
_Onihime Vs_ (Ch.16)
_Ore no Imouto_ (Ch.9-19)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 24, 2010)

_Princess Resurrection_ c.52
_Sun Knight _c.2
_Hell Blade_ c.1-3
_Mahou Sensei Negima! _c.299
_Noblesse_ c.98
_Dokuhime_ c.12
_Hajimete no Aku_ c.75
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.172
_Onihime VS_ c.16
_Tower of God_ c.7
_Working Holiday_ c.2


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 24, 2010)

Onihime VS 16
Defense Devil 61


----------



## Aeon (Aug 24, 2010)

*Soul Eater* Chapter 77


----------



## ZyX (Aug 24, 2010)

Nyan Koi! 01-29


----------



## Blade (Aug 24, 2010)

Defense Devil 61


----------



## Jze0 (Aug 24, 2010)

Good Ending c47
Akane-Iro ni Somaru Saka c1-3
Countrouble c1-4
Zennou no Noa c1-7


----------



## KohZa (Aug 24, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 90-98._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2010)

*Today:*


_1/2 Prince_ (Ch.46)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.5)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.317)
_Kiss x Sis_ (Ch.40)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.1-6 +Special)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.33-34)
_Octave_ (Ch.30)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.14)
_Smash!_ (Ch.72)
_Soul Eater_ (Ch.77)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 25, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.68-80
_Hakkenden_ c.1-6
_Akazukin to Yasashii Ookami_ (oneshot)
_Tokaido Hisame_ c.1-8 (end)
_Brave 10 _c.1-8
_Tsuzuki wa Mata Ashita _c.2
_Princess Resurrection_ c.53
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ c.34
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.151
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai da kara ne_ c.23
_Break Hands_ c.12
_Soul Eater_ c.77
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.15
_Defense Devil _c.61
_Flat_ c.14
_Hareluya II Boy _c.176
_Kagerou Nostalgia_ c.10
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.173
_Kekkaishi_ c.317
_MiXiM 11_ c.107
_One Outs _c.85
_Orange Chocolate _c.16
_Q.E.D._ c.16


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 25, 2010)

Toriko 3-13
Beach Stars 49
Blast 5
Countrouble 10
Fairy Tail 197
Kekkaishi 317
Mahou Sensei Negima 299
Soul Eater 77


----------



## Brian (Aug 25, 2010)

_Vinland Saga_ Ch. 66


----------



## Aeon (Aug 25, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 197
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 317


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

Psyren 131


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 25, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 197


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 25, 2010)

Lone Wolf and Cub vols 22 - 24
Vinland Saga ch 66


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 25, 2010)

Bleach chapter 417


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2010)

Bleach 417


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2010)

Bleach 417
One Piece 597


----------



## Blade (Aug 25, 2010)

One Piece 597
Bleach 417


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2010)

_One Piece Chapter 597 
Bleach Chapter 417 
Fairy Tail Chapter 197_


----------



## Dagor (Aug 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail 197
One Piece 597 
Bleach 417


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 25, 2010)

*Tenjou Tenge* Chapter 134-135


----------



## nanni (Aug 25, 2010)

Worst chapters 95 - 99
One Piece chapter 597


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2010)

_Kinnikuman_ c.81-118
_Bleach_ c.417
_Ransetsuki_ c.19
_Tokaido Hisame Kagerou_ c.1-10
_Boushiya Ellipsis_ c.1-7
_Break Hands_ c.13
_Darker than Black - Shikkoku no Hana_ c.22
_7 Seeds_ c.50
_Smash!_ c.72_
Yumemiru Taiyou_ c.17
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ 224
_Vinland Saga_ c.66
_Gamaran_ c.60
_Fairy Tail _c.197
_City Hunter_ c.51
_Kenji_ c.152
_KissxSis_ c.40
_Crime and Punishment_ c.5
_Pysren_ c.131
_Nononono _c.69
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ c.9


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 26, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.417)
_BREAK-HANDS ~Inheritor of the Star Stone~_ (Ch.13)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.197)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.102)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.56-57)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.7-12)
_Otogi no Machi no Rena_ (Ch.26)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.15)
_Psyren_ (Ch.131)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.9)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.111)
_Yumemiru Taiyou_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Rowel (Aug 26, 2010)

_Psyren 131 
One Piece Chapter 597 _


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 26, 2010)

Toriko 14-24
Bleach 417
The Breaker 66
Kimi no Iru Machi 102
One Piece 597
Vinland Saga 66


----------



## Corrupt Deity (Aug 26, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi 102  	
Bleach 417 	
One Piece 597	
Fairy Tail 197 	
Psyren 131
Ultimo 16


----------



## Kenju (Aug 26, 2010)

Soul Eater: 1 - 77 (and my god what an epic 77 chapters that was!  Just became one of my top five favorite Manga )


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 26, 2010)

OP 597
Naruto 507


----------



## ZyX (Aug 26, 2010)

Medaka Box 01-57
Bleach 417
One Piece 597
Naruto 507
Prunus Girl 01-15


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto 507 
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 303


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

The Breaker 66


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 26, 2010)

Kimi no Iru Machi Chapter 102
Beach Stars Chapter 49
Naruto Chapter 507
Bleach Chapter 417
One Piece Chapter 597


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto 507
KHR! 303


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto 507
Fairy Tail 197


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

Soul Eater 77
Fairy Tail 197
Bleach 417
One Piece 597
Psyren 131
Toriko 20
Naruto 507
KHR 303
Bakuman 97
Akazukin to Yasashii Ookami (One Shot)


----------



## KohZa (Aug 26, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 507 
KHR! Chapter 303 
Code Breaker Chapter 99_


----------



## Kei (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto 507
The World God Only Knows 111
Prunus Girl 1-10


----------



## Saturday (Aug 26, 2010)

Naruto 507
Bleach 417
One Piece 597


----------



## Laxus (Aug 26, 2010)

The World God Only Knows Chapter 111
Naruto 507
Bleach 417
One Piece 597


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

Zennou no Noa 6


----------



## KohZa (Aug 26, 2010)

_Psyren Chapter 131._


----------



## Blade (Aug 26, 2010)

Zennou no Noa 7


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 26, 2010)

_Naruto_ c.508
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn! _c.303
_Medaka Box _c.56 and 57
_One Piece _c.597
_Umisho_ c.100
_Noblesse _c.99
_Ah! My Goddess_ c.261_
ARAGO_ c.32
_Embalming_ c.12
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.178
_Historie_ c.63
_Kanojo wo Mamoru 51 no Houhou _c.29
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.175
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.102
_KissWood _c.1
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.4
_Pheromomania Syndrome_ c.16
_The Breaker_ c.66
_The World God Only Knows _c.111
_Worst _c.99
_Zennou no Noa_ c.8
_Ryu–shika Ryu–shika_ c.1


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 27, 2010)

*Today:*

_Girl Friends_ (Ch.35)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.285)
_Maruoka-san Chi no Kyouikugakari_ (Ch.3)
_Naruto_ (Ch.507)
_Smash!_ (Ch.73)


----------



## Dagor (Aug 27, 2010)

The Breaker 66
Psyren 131


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2010)

Needless 80


----------



## ZyX (Aug 27, 2010)

Super-Dreadnought Girl 4946 Chapters 01-17
Minami-ke Chapter 76-86


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 27, 2010)

rookies volume 16-20


----------



## Rene (Aug 27, 2010)

Mx0 chapter 59-99 (finished)
Zennou no Noa chapter 8


----------



## Laxus (Aug 27, 2010)

xxxHolic 207


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2010)

Arago chapter 31


----------



## Sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Manga I've read today:

Hell Teacher Nube - Chap22

Naruto-507

Bleach-417

Hitman Reborn-303

Alot indeed. :ho


----------



## Blade (Aug 27, 2010)

Arago chapter 32


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

bakuman

starting arago though


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 27, 2010)

_Smash!_ c.73
_Peony Pavilion_ c.4
_Gantz _c.323
_Hayate no Gotoku_ c.285
_xxxHOLIC_ c.207
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.395
_Ingenuo_ c.72
_NEEDLESS_ c.80
_Rain_ c.5
_Y+M_ c.37 and 38
_Switch Girl!_ c.17
_Rappa_ c.4
_Bakuman_ c.98
_KissWood_ c.2


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 28, 2010)

*Today:*



_Hayate no Gotoku_ (Special)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.395)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.303)
_Needless_ (Ch.80)
_Oto x Maho_ (Ch.13)
_Pastel_ (Ch.118)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Aeon (Aug 28, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 417
*Naruto* Chapter 507
*Bakuman* Chapter 98
*One Piece* Chapter 597
*The Breaker* Chapter 66
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 62
*Detective Conan* Chapters 744-745
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 303


----------



## Soichiro (Aug 28, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 507
*Bleach* Chapter 417
*One Piece* Chapter 597
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 303


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 28, 2010)

ryuuji 1-5


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 28, 2010)

Toriko 25-54
Bakuman 97
Hell Teacher Nube 22
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 303
Naruto 507


----------



## Sahyks (Aug 28, 2010)

Beelzebub Chapter 74


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

Toriko 107


----------



## Cibo (Aug 28, 2010)

Bakuman Ch. 98


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 28, 2010)

Naruto 507.


----------



## ZyX (Aug 28, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo 903
Kanamemo 01-13


----------



## Blade (Aug 28, 2010)

Mixim 11 chapter 108


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Aug 28, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Volumes 16-20 (Chapters 145-194).
*Yu Yu Hakusho* Volumes 16 & 17 (Chapters 140-159).


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

Fantasm Chapter 1-4 and the extra


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 28, 2010)

hozuki-san chi no aneki 6-9
sun ken rock vol 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2010)

Beelzebub 74


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

Gantz 323
Higurashi no naku nei 1-2


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 29, 2010)

_M.A.X._ c.4
_Nurarihyon no Mago _c.119
_Kekkaishi_ c.318
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.903
_7 Seeds_ c.51
_Umisho_ c.101
_Oishii Kankei _c.46
_Doubutsu no Oishasan_ c.9
_Detective Conan_ c.745
_Noblesse _c.100 and 101
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.78-82
_Chinatsu no Uta_ c.26
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.179
_Kaze no Slyphid_ c.176
_Kenji_ c.154
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.153
_MiXiM 11_ c.108
_Saijou no Meii_ c.25
_Shanimuni Go_ c.6
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge_ c.100
_Kokou no Hito_ c.34


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 29, 2010)

*Today:*


_Bakuman_ (Ch.98)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.74)
_Chu-Bra!!_ (Ch.11)
_G-Maru Edition_ (Ch.1-3)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.1-7)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.318)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.14)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.17)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.1-5)


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 29, 2010)

soul eater chapter 77.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 29, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 318


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 29, 2010)

ge - good ending and booking life

cage of eden


----------



## ZyX (Aug 29, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo 904-905
Berserk 300-315


----------



## Shadow (Aug 29, 2010)

I re-read the OP Rescue ace arc from 559-571


----------



## nirgilis (Aug 29, 2010)

noblesse 102
good ending 48
ensemble 1-6


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Aug 29, 2010)

bakuman chapers 97 & 98.


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

Detective Conan Chapter 1-20

I'm just getting into it...sadly


----------



## Laxus (Aug 29, 2010)

Good Ending Chapter 48
Dragon Ball chapter 476


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

dot hack 4koma!!! 1- latest


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Beelzebub 74


----------



## Dagor (Aug 29, 2010)

Slam Dunk Chapters 1-7


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

Wolf Rain Vol 1


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Witch Hunter 52


----------



## MysteriousDarkness21 (Aug 29, 2010)

Naruto 507 pek


----------



## Blade (Aug 29, 2010)

Kyou kara Ore wa 150-152


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 30, 2010)

*Today:*


_A Girls_ (Ch.15)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.46)
_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.13)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.8-17)
_Kare wa Ike mo Shinai Sarukoen wo Mezasu_ (Ch.1)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.17)
_MayoiNeko Overrun!_ (Ch.9/Special)
_Mondlicht - Tsuki no Tsubasa_ (Ch.13-16)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.1)
_Yosuga no Sora_ (Ch.6)
_Yuru Yuri_ (Ch.19-22)


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 30, 2010)

_Samurai High School_ c.1
_Ransetsuki _c.20
_A Girls_ c.15 (end)
_Beezlebub_ c.74
_Hareluya II Boy _c.180
_Kamen Teacher_ c.30
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.177
_Kokou no Hito _c.35-41
_Tamago no Kimi_ c.11 
_Toriko_ c.107
_Watashi ga Itemo Inakutemo_ c.2
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.33
_Hajime no Ippo_ c.904 and 905
_Noblesse_ c.102
_Cage of Eden_ c.46


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

Defense Devil 62


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2010)

Defense Devil  62
Watashi ni XX Shinisai 1-16
GE Good Ending 48


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 30, 2010)

Just started Vagabond


----------



## Blade (Aug 30, 2010)

Cavalier of the Abyss 28


----------



## Laxus (Aug 30, 2010)

Defense Devil Chapter 62


----------



## Miele (Aug 30, 2010)

GE -Good Ending Chapter 48
Defense Devil 62


----------



## Dagor (Aug 30, 2010)

Slam Dunk Chapters 101 - 134


----------



## Kei (Aug 30, 2010)

Wolf Rain Vol 2


----------



## KohZa (Aug 30, 2010)

_Hajime No Ippo Chapter 902-905._


----------



## Eisenheim (Aug 30, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 195 - 208


----------



## Horan (Aug 30, 2010)

Bakuman Chaters 90-98.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 31, 2010)

*Today:*

_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.101)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.48)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.15)
_Mirai Nikki_ (Ch.55)
_Octave_ (Ch.31)
_Smash!_ (Ch.74)
_Tama Hiyori_ (Ch.11-12)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.6-10)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.16+Omake)
_Tsugumomo_ (Ch.1-7)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.70)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.228)


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 31, 2010)

saki, up to 17 right now


----------



## halfhearted (Aug 31, 2010)

_15 - Meisei Kougyou Koukou Rugby Club_ c.3
_Noblesse_ c.103-106
_Tsuzuki wa Mata Ashita_ c.3
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ c.14
_Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei_ c.227
_Ouran High School Host Club_ c.82
_Good Ending_ c.48
_Ahiru no Oujisama_ c.13
_DOGS_ c.54
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.181
_Hanashippanashi_ c.20-23
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.178
_KissWood _c.3
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.16
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.154
_Nononono_ c.70
_Oumgadoki Doubtusuen_ c.3
_Paranoia Street _c.3
_Soil _c.42
_Tanabata no Kuni _c.26-28 (end)
_The Hour of the Mice _c.32 and 33
_The Ravages of Time_ c.318
_Tower of God_ c.8
_Witch Hunter_ c.52
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.228


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 31, 2010)

Toriko 55-107
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 68-69
Zennou no Noa 1-8
Blast 6
Cavalier of the Abyss 29
Code Breaker 101
Kekkaishi 318
Oumgadoki Doubtusuen 3
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 14


----------



## Aeon (Aug 31, 2010)

*Code:Breaker* Chapter 101


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

_Code Breaker Chapter 100-101._


----------



## Blade (Aug 31, 2010)

Zennou no Noa 8


----------



## Kanaru (Aug 31, 2010)

Currently reading Case Closed vol. 35


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2010)

Fairy Tail 198


----------



## KohZa (Aug 31, 2010)

_Fairy Tail Chapter 198._


----------



## Kei (Aug 31, 2010)

Wolf Guy Chapter 70


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Aug 31, 2010)

Fairy tail 198(great stuff!)​


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 1, 2010)

*Today:*

_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.18-26)
_Haru to Natsu_ (Ch.4)
_Oniichan no Koto Nanka Zenzen Suki ja Nai n da kara ne!!_ (Ch.24)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.16)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.1-5)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.2)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 1, 2010)

_Kinnikuman_ c.119-168
_Trace_ c.36 and 37
_Kamen Teacher_ c.31
_Lost+Brain _c.25
_Tama Hiyo!_ c.11 and 12 (end)
_Umi no Misaki_ c.70
_Tokaido Hisame -Kagerou_- c.11
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.155
_Noririn_ c.5
_Code:Breaker _c.101
_SWOT _c.8
_Baggataway_ c.8
_Cavalier of the Abyss _c.29
_Defense Devil _c.62
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.182
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.179
_Kenji_ c.155
_Mirai Nikki _c.55


----------



## Nic (Sep 1, 2010)

chapter 80 of veritas but so far that's it for today.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 1, 2010)

fairy tail chapter 198.


----------



## Laxus (Sep 1, 2010)

Fairy tail 197 & 198


----------



## Aeon (Sep 1, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 198


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

Rookies 39-40


----------



## Cibo (Sep 1, 2010)

Wolf Guy Ch. 70
Until Death Do Us Part Ch. 107
GE - Good Ending Ch. 49 (Raw)


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 1, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 198


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

Code Breaker 101


----------



## Dagor (Sep 1, 2010)

Eyeshield 21 Chapters 21 - 50


----------



## Blade (Sep 1, 2010)

Rookies 43-44


----------



## Kei (Sep 1, 2010)

Fraken Fran Chapter 23


----------



## ZyX (Sep 1, 2010)

Fairy Tail 198
Mitsudomoe 01-28
Mirai Nikki 55


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2010)

Bleach chapter 418


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 1, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 198


----------



## Stephen (Sep 1, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 418


----------



## KohZa (Sep 1, 2010)

_Bleach Chapter 418._


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 2, 2010)

*Today:*

_Akira to Hiyori_ (Ch.9)
_Ame Nochi Hare_ (Ch.7)
_Boku wa Imouto ni Koi wo Suru_ (Ch.31-32)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.198)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.6)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.58-61)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.6-9)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.104+Kuu Special)
_Tamago no Kimi_ (Ch.11-12)
_Veritas_ (Ch.80)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 2, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.169-180
_Souten Kouro_ c.23
_Kurokami _c.68
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.108
_Wolf Guy_ c.70
_Fairy Tail _c.198
_Chairudo_ c.6
_City Hunter _c.52
_Franken Fran _c.42
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.183
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.68
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.180
_Rookies_ c.180
_Ryu-shika Ryu-shika_ c.2
_Teiden Shoujo_ c.2
_Tower of God_ c.9


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Bastard!! 0-3
Black God 69-70
Rainbow 1-14
Bleach 418
City Hunter 52
Fairy Tail 198
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 68
Until Death Do Us Part 107
Veritas 80
Wolf Guy-Wolfen Crest 70


----------



## Cibo (Sep 2, 2010)

Veritas Ch. 80


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 2, 2010)

Medaka Box 58-61
Naruto 489-508
Bleach 418
Fairy Tail 198


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 508._


----------



## Laxus (Sep 2, 2010)

Bleach Chapter 418
Naruto Chapter 508
Veritas Chapter 80


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

_KHR! Chapter 304._


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 2, 2010)

Reborn 304
Bleach 418
Naruto 508
Veritas 80


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Bleach 418


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto 508


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Veritas 80


----------



## Pringles (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto 508


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 2, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 508
*Bleach* Chapter 418
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 304


----------



## Blade (Sep 2, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 303-304


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto 508
Bleach  418
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 304


----------



## Coolbro46 (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto: 430
Bleach:479
One Piece:623


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 2, 2010)

bakuman and some of cromartie :3c


----------



## S (Sep 2, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 508
Bleach Chapter 418
TenTen Chapter 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 3, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ (Ch.14)
_Bleach_ (Ch.418)
_Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai_ (Ch.6)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.47)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.102)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.27-30)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.88)
_Naruto_ (Ch.508)
_NEET Princess Terrass_ (Ch.2-3)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.10-13)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.26)
_Smash!_ (Ch.75)
_Yaban no Sono_ (Vol.1 Omake)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 3, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 2-11
Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu 14
Bakuman 99
Code Breaker 102
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 304
Naruto 508
Rainbow 16


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 3, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.181-235
_Bleach_ c.418
_Persona - Be Your True Mind _c.7
_Sakuranbo Syndrome _c.19
_Ransetsuki _c.19
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ c.6
_Veritas _c.80
_Code Geass - Shikkoku no Renya _c.3
_Medaka Box _c.58-61
_ARAGO_ c.33
_Kaze no Sylphid _c.181
_My Little Sister Can’t Be This Cute_ c.18
_Crime and Punishment _c.6
_Samurai High School _c.2
_Tamago no Kimi _c.12
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.184
_Kamen Teacher_ c.32
_Naruto _c.508
_Baka to Test to Shoukanjuu_ c.14
_Dear _c.30
_Bakuman_ c.99


----------



## HInch (Sep 3, 2010)

*Veritas* 80.

Good times.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Sep 3, 2010)

naruto chapter 508.

bleach chapter 418.

bakuman chapter 99.

genkaku picasso chapters 1-4.


----------



## Kenju (Sep 3, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago: 66 - 119


----------



## Praecipula (Sep 3, 2010)

-Starting to read Kaicho wa maid-sama
-A couple of recommended yaoi manga
-Sex Therapist
-Deep Sex


----------



## Cibo (Sep 3, 2010)

Bakuman Ch. 99


----------



## Blade (Sep 3, 2010)

Psyren 132


----------



## Dagor (Sep 3, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 132


----------



## Laxus (Sep 3, 2010)

Claymore 107


----------



## Sassy (Sep 3, 2010)

Mangas I've Read TODAY:

Bleach 418-Naruto 508-Hitman Reborn 304 :ho


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 4, 2010)

*Today:*

_A-kun_ (17) no Sensou - I, the Tycoon? (Ch.1-4)
_Asa Made Jugyou Chu_! (Ch.2)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.99)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.50)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.31-36)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.286+Special)
_Hidan no Aria_ (Ch.8)
_Hoshi no Samidare_ (Ch.65)
_Ichiban Ushiro No Daimaou_ (Ch.12)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.304)
_Kingyou Sou_ (Ch.8+Omake)
_Kettama!_ (Ch.1-4)
_Kurosagi_ (Ch.1-10)
_Psyren_ (Ch.132)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.14-17)
_Taboo-Tattoo_ (Ch.7)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 4, 2010)

_Smash!_ c.75
_Centzon Hitchers and Undertaker _c.1
_Sakuranbo Syndrome_ c.20
_Cage of Eden _c.47
_Code:Breaker_ c.102
_Yureka _c.171
_Fated to Love You _c.5
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.185
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.286
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn _c.304
_Hourou Musuko_ c.88
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.182
_Kenji_ c.156
_Noririn_ c.6
_Ranman_ c.3
_Shirogane no Ou_ c.1


----------



## Aeon (Sep 4, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 418
*Naruto* Chapter 508
*Bakuman* Chapter 99
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 102
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 63
*Detective Conan* Chapter 746
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 304


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Ending  ch. 48
Psyren ch. 132
History Strongest Disciple Kenichi ch. 396


----------



## Laxus (Sep 4, 2010)

Good Ending ch. 49
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi 396


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Code Breaker 102


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 4, 2010)

ge good ending


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Claymore 107


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 4, 2010)

Kimi no iru machi 103
Dengeki Daisy 1-10
Bitter virgin 1-32


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2010)

cage of Eden 1- latest


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

Rookies 60


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 4, 2010)

Beelzebub 75


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2010)

The Breaker 67


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 4, 2010)

Toriko ch 1-7

does it get any better? not feelin it too much right now.


----------



## nirgilis (Sep 4, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Toriko ch 1-7
> 
> does it get any better? not feelin it too much right now.


cant say
seems like the entire concept isn't for you

tokyo esp ch 1
noblesse 114-115


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 5, 2010)

*Today:*

_Asu no Yoichi!_ (Ch.34)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.75)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.49)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.37-38)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.396)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.103)
_Mysterious Girlfriend X_ (Ch.48)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.18-21)
_Tasogare Otome x Amnesia_ (Ch.17)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 5, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 12-18
Aria the Scarlet Ammo 8
Beach Stars 50
The Breaker 67
Kimi no Iru Machi 103
Pineapple Army 5
Tasogare Otome x Amnesia 15


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 5, 2010)

_Hi no Kagutsuchi_ c.1
_El Palacio _c.3
_Good Ending _c.49
_Claymore_ c.107
_Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou _c.12
_My Mysterious Girlfriend X _c.48
_Psyren_ c.132
_Sakuranbo Syndrome_ c.21
_History’s Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ c.396
_Oishii Kankei _c.47
_Taboo Tattoo _c.7
_Hoshi no Samidare _c.65 (end)
_Ares _c.185
_Atatsuta Hitotachi _(oneshot)
_Beezlebub_ c.75
_Yureka_ c.172
_Detective Conan_ c.746
_Fukuyadou Honpo _c.42_
Hareluya II Boy _c.186
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.183 and 184
_KissWood_ c.4
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.157
_Gintama_ c.312
_One Outs _c.86
_Toriko _c.108


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 5, 2010)

Beelzebub 75
Beach Stars 50
Kimi No Iru Machi 103


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

Psyren 133


----------



## Dagor (Sep 5, 2010)

Psyren Chapter 133


----------



## Blade (Sep 5, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> Toriko ch 1-7
> 
> does it get any better? not feelin it too much right now.



Definitely continue reading it.

It is one of the best ongoing shonen series out there.


On topic now.

Rookies 61-62.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 5, 2010)

Beelzebub volume 1
Fairy Tail volumes 18-20 

Fairy Tail isnt even that bad, I had quit it for a year and half or so since the Tower of Paradise Fail but its gotten way better since then IMO. I guess that was its low point, once you accept that its just a lighthearted shonen you can stop comparing it to everything else.


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 5, 2010)

*Gurren Lagann* - Chapters 1-4


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 6, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beelzebub_ (Ch.75/Extra)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.42)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.1-7)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.39-42)
_Nana of Banana_ (Special)
_Psyren_ (Ch.133)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.22-25)


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 6, 2010)

Bastard!! Volume 19-23
One Piece 1-8


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 6, 2010)

_Hajime no Ippo _c.906
_Kimi to Boku _c.13
_Nicoichi _c.16
_Tasogare c Amnesia_ c.15
_Kiss_ c.39
_Akuma to Love Song _c.42
_Sakuranbo Syndrome_ c.22
_Tokyuu _c.7
_Dengeki Daisy_ c.26
_Alpine Rose_ c.12 
_Ashita no Yoichi_ c.34
_China Girl_ c.2
_Gamaran_ c.61
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.187
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.17
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.185 and 186
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.103
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.158
_Nononono _c.71
_Pineapple Army _c.5


----------



## Kei (Sep 6, 2010)

The World God Only Knows 112


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 6, 2010)

Saint Seiya LC 190


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2010)

Rookies 63-64


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 6, 2010)

Mirai Nikii (Future Diary) 07-55


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 6, 2010)

The World God Only Knows~

and a shoujo


----------



## Cibo (Sep 6, 2010)

Dance in the Vampire Bund Ch. 42


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2010)

Blast chapter 6


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2010)

Wolf guy-Wolfen crest 70
The Breaker 65-67


----------



## S (Sep 6, 2010)

Megaman X Chapter 1-4.


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 6, 2010)

*Vampire Knight *Chapter 63-64


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 7, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cosplay Animal_ (Ch.3)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.46)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3;Ch.6)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2; Ch.4)
_Maid in Japan_ (Ch.1-2)
_MM!_ (Ch.1-2)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.2)
_Omamori Himari_ (Ch.41)
_Popcorn Avatar_ (Ch.1-2)
_Rosario+Vampire Season II_ (Ch.34)
_Smash!_ (Ch.76)
_Te to Tetry On!_ (Ch.0-1)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.112)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.229)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 7, 2010)

_Saint Seiya - The Lost Canvas_ c.190
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.34
_Painting Warriors_ c.15
_Koko ga Uwasa no El Palacio_ c.4
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.120
_Noblesse_ c.110
_Defense Devil _c.63
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ c.42
_Hareluya II Boy _c.188
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.187 and 188
_Kenji_ c.156
_Rosario to Vampire II _c.34
_Ryu-shika Ryu-shika_ c.3
_The Breaker_ c.67
_White Album _c.14
_Yamato Nadeshiko Schichihenge_ c.101
_Nousatsu Junkie _c.61
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.229


----------



## Aeon (Sep 7, 2010)

*The Breaker* Chapter 67
*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapters 33-34


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 7, 2010)

*God Eater : Kyuuseishu no Kikan* Chapter 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2010)

SWOT chapter 8-9


----------



## Blade (Sep 7, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas 190


----------



## Basilikos (Sep 7, 2010)

Claymore 107


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 7, 2010)

Fairy Tail 199


----------



## Judge Fudge (Sep 7, 2010)

Zettai Karen Children c.229
Fairy Tail c.199


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 7, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 199


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2010)

*Today:*

_Dollgun_ (Ch.8-16)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.43-47)
_Kaichou wa Maid-sama!_ (Ch.53)
_Needless_ (Ch.81)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.26-29)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 8, 2010)

_Kinnikuman _c.236-320
_Smash! _c.76
_Bloody Monday 2_ c.33 and 34
_Hana no Kishi_ c.10
_Omamori Himari_ c.41
_ARAGO_ c.34
_Battle Angel Alita: The Last Order_ c.100
_Kiben Gakuha Yotsuya Senpai no Kaidan_ c.18 (end)
_Gamble Fish_ c.46
_Kamen Teacher_ c.33
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.189 and 190
_Mishounen Produce _c.4
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi _c.2
_Crime and Punishment _c.7
_NEEDLESS_ c.81
_Noblesse_ c.111
_Otome Youkai Zakuro_ c.1
_Ranman _c.4 (end)
_Skip Beat! _c.163
_Tamago no Hi _c.2
_The World God Only Knows_ c.112
_Migawari Hakushaku _c.4


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 8, 2010)

One Piece 9-23
Blast 7
Fairy Tail 199
Toriko 109


----------



## Aeon (Sep 8, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 199


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Arago chapter 34


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2010)

Claymore 107
Toriko 108-109
Arago 34


----------



## Laxus (Sep 8, 2010)

Fairy Tail 199


----------



## Cibo (Sep 8, 2010)

Claymore Ch. 107


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2010)

Usogui chapter 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.51)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.103)
_Dance in the Vampire Bund_ (Ch.43-44)
_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.199)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.319)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.300)
_Romance Papa_ (Ch.30-33)
_Yuria 100 Shiki_ (Ch.60)


----------



## Aeon (Sep 9, 2010)

*Kekkaishi* Chapter 319
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 103
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 64


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 9, 2010)

Fairy Tail 199
Shitsurakuen Omake
El Palacio 1-4


----------



## Tifa (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 508


----------



## Zaru (Sep 9, 2010)

Nurarihyon no Mago 121


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)

Code Breaker 103
Usogui 16


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2010)

Bleach chapter 419


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 508.


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)

Bleach 419


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 509
Bleach 419


----------



## Dasra (Sep 9, 2010)

Cage of eden
Claymore


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 509
JJBA part 4 chapter 267- 270


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 509
Bleach 419
One Piece 598


----------



## Blade (Sep 9, 2010)

Zennou no Noa 9


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 9, 2010)

Naruto 509
Bleach 419


----------



## Koori (Sep 9, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Naruto 509
> Bleach 419
> *One Piece 598*



Eh?


----------



## God Movement (Sep 9, 2010)

Deva_Emperor said:


> Eh?



You found me out, huh


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 9, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.419)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.48-51)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.287)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.397)
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.320)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.301)
_Naruto_ (Ch.509)
_Oniichan☆Control_ (Ch.7)


----------



## Stringer (Sep 9, 2010)

_± C.A.T Ch.15-17
± __Gekkai Bijin ch.1
± __Wolf Guy - Wolfen Crest Ch.70_


----------



## bURN (Sep 9, 2010)

naruto 509
bleach 419
I wish i was reading Tenjou Tengen 136 and HSTD 27


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 9, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 509
*Bleach *Chapter 419


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 10, 2010)

Gamble Fish 46-47
Kekkaishi 319-320
Mahou Sensei Negima 300-301
One Piece 24-26
Bleach 419
City Hunter 53
Naruto 509
Zennou no Noa 9


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 10, 2010)

Nononono 72
Seitokai Yakuindomo 7
Naruto 509
Bleach 419


----------



## nanni (Sep 10, 2010)

Y+M chapter 39


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2010)

JJBA part 4 chapter 271-276


----------



## Dagor (Sep 10, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 509


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

Usogui chapter 20


----------



## Pringles (Sep 10, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 509


----------



## Kei (Sep 10, 2010)

Naruto Chpater 509


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2010)

The Breaker 68


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 10, 2010)

naruto 509
Kimi no iru machi 104
bleach 419


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 10, 2010)

JJBA chapter 277-290


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.34)
_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.48)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.47)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.305)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.104)
_MuvLuv Unlimited_ (Ch.27)
_No Side_ (Ch.26)
_Paradox Blue_ (Ch.5)


----------



## nanni (Sep 10, 2010)

Mysterious Girlfriend X chapters 0 - 5

lol "love-struck face"


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 11, 2010)

One Piece 27-62
Bakuman 100
The Breaker 68
D.Gray-Man 198
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 305
Kimi no Iru Machi 104


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 419
*Naruto* Chapter 509
*Bakuman* Chapter 100
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 320
*The Breaker* Chapter 68
*Detective Conan* Chapter 747
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 305


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 11, 2010)

*D Gray Man* Chapter 198
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn! *Chapter 305


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

D.Gray-Man 198
Saint Seiya  The Lost Canvas 191
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 305


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2010)

*Shaman King* Chapter 292
*Katekyo Hitman* Reborn! Chapter 305
*Naruto* Chapter 509


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

Beelzebub 76


----------



## Dagor (Sep 11, 2010)

BeelzeBub Chapter 76
D.Gray - Man Chapter 198
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! Chapter 305


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2010)

Blast chapter 8


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2010)

*JJBA* Chapter 275
*Shaman King* Chapter 295


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2010)

Beelzebub 76


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2010)

Slam Dunk vols 9 & 10.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 11, 2010)

God Help me I'm reading Inuyasha


----------



## ZyX (Sep 11, 2010)

Nagato Yuki-chan no Shoushitsu 01-13


----------



## nanni (Sep 11, 2010)

Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapters 6 - 26


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 12, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bakuman_ (Ch.100)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.76)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.17-18)
_Frogman_ (Ch.11)
_Girls Saurus DX_ (Ch.57)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.52-53)
_Honey Crush_ (Ch.9)
_Mahou Gyoushounin Roma_ (Ch.7)
_Sekirei_ (Ch.105)
_Smash!_ (Ch.77)


----------



## nanni (Sep 12, 2010)

Mysterious Girlfriend X Chapters 27 - 48

arg Guess I'll have to wait for new chapters to come out.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 12, 2010)

JJBA chapter 291-400


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 12, 2010)

Bleach 419. Finally I have able to catch up with the latest Bleach chapter! Time to read Naruto!


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2010)

Psyren 134


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku x Kano_ (Ch.5)
_Dollgun_ (Ch.19-20)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.54-56)
_Kyou, Koi wo Hajimemasu_ (Ch.50)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.62-63)
_MM!_ (Ch.3)
_Nana to Kaoru Arashi_ (Ch.3)
_Psyren_ (Ch.134)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.27)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.230)


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 13, 2010)

Sekirei 105
Emu Emu 3
Beelzebub 76
Medaka Box 62-63
Paradox Blue 5
Seitokai Yakuindomo 8


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

Toriko 110
Enigma 1


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2010)

JJBA chapter 401-440(Finished part IV)


----------



## Cibo (Sep 13, 2010)

Beelzebub Ch. 76


----------



## Blade (Sep 13, 2010)

Defense Devil 64


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 13, 2010)

Saint Seiya Lost Canvas chapter 191


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2010)

*Today:*

_Dollgun_ (Ch.21-23)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.57-63)
_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3, Ch.7)
_K-ON!_ (Ch.52)
_Kurosagi_ (Ch.11-21)
_Smash!_ (Ch.78)
_Umi no Misaki_ (Ch.71)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 14, 2010)

_Enigma_ c.1
_Bloody Monday II_ c.35
_Defense Devil _c.64
_Crime and Punishment_ c.8
_Nurarihyon no Mago_ c.122
_Toriko_ c.110
_Umi no Misaki_ c.71
_Smash!_ c.78
_Kaze no Sylphid_ c.200 (end)
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa! _c.162
_Detective Conan_ c.747
_Summer I Shared With You _c.3
_Age_ c.1-4
_Adarushan no Hanayome _c.1-8
_Noblesse_ c.151

Oneshots:
_Black Coffee
Boiling Head
Children Can’t Choose Their Parents
Chiruru, the Girl with the Supernatural Powers
Extracurricular Lessons
Flowers
Green Beans
The Crimson Boy
The Female Fridge No.1
The IT Revolution
Undertrain_


----------



## Klue (Sep 14, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist - just started, not bad.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 14, 2010)

One Piece 63-69
Enigma 1
Toriko 110


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 74-76. _


----------



## AIphaInferno (Sep 14, 2010)

Enigma 1
SWOT 10
Fairy Tail 200.


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Deadman Wonderland 38


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 14, 2010)

*Jojo's Bizarre Adventure* chapter 291


----------



## Waveblade (Sep 14, 2010)

Noblesse 151
Deadman Wonderland 38


----------



## Blade (Sep 14, 2010)

Rainbow Nisha Rokubou no Shichinin 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fortune Arterial_ (Ch.14)
_Hajimete no Aku_ (Ch.64-77)
_Highschool of the Dead_ (Ch.27)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 15, 2010)

_Sangatsu no Lion_ c.15
_Highschool of the Dead _c.27
_Daisy Luck_ c.1 and 2
_Deadman Wonderland_ c.38
_Doraemon_ c.73
_Rookies_ c.181
_The Ravages of Time_ c.320
_Men’s School_ c.1-7
_Noisy Girl_ c.1-3.5
_Prunus Girl_ c.1-16
_Romance Papa_ c.1-5
_Omamori no Kamisama_ c.7
_Hana no Kishi_ c.13
_The Sleepy Residents of Birdcage Manor _c.7
_All-Rounder Meguru _c.29
_Arakawa Under the Bridge_ c.105-107
_Bodaiyju _c.1
_Gunjo_ c.4
_Holyland _c.89 and 90
_Kenji_ c.160


----------



## bURN (Sep 15, 2010)

_monster_ c. 1 
where can i read HSTD c. 27


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 15, 2010)

One Piece 70-91


----------



## Aeon (Sep 15, 2010)

*Bloody Monday Season 2* Chapter 35


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Needless 82


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2010)

Fairy Tail 200
HSOTD 27
SE 78
SWOT 10
Enigma 1


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Mixim 11 chapter 110


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2010)

Naruto chapter 510


----------



## KohZa (Sep 15, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 510  
Fairy Tail Chapter 200.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 15, 2010)

Bleach chapter 420


----------



## Blade (Sep 15, 2010)

Bleach 420
Arago 35


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 15, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fairy Tail_ (Ch.200)
_Frogman_ (Ch.12)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.50)
_K-ON! Anthology Comic_ (Ch.3-14)
_Kurosagi_ (Ch.22-29)
_Nana to Kaoru_ (Ch.40)
_Naruto_ (Ch.510)
_Needless_ (Ch.82)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 15, 2010)

Naruto 510
Bleach 420


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 16, 2010)

_Romance Papa_ c.6-13
_MiXiM 11_ c.109 and 110
_Noririn _c.8
_Sket Dance_ c.116
_Nana to Kaoru_ c.18
_NEEDLESS_ c.82
_Bleach_ c.420
_Frogman _c.12
_Good Ending_ c.50
_Koibito Play_ c.13


----------



## Aeon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Enigma* Chapter 01
*Bleach* Chapter 420
*Naruto* Chapter 510
*Fairy Tail* Chapter 200
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 65


----------



## Stringer (Sep 16, 2010)

_± AKB49 __Ch. 1-3
± One piece_ _Volume 35-36_


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 16, 2010)

*Naruto Chapter 510
Bleach Chapter 420*


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 306
Shiki 21


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 16, 2010)

*Naruto *Chapter 510
*Bleach *Chapter 420
*Fairy Tail *Chapter 200
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn* Chapter 306


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Vagabond 288


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 16, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.420)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.288)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.398)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.306)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.1-10)
_Smash!_ (Ch.79)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 17, 2010)

_Romance Papa_ c.14-37 (end)
_Lost+Brain_ c.27 (end)
_Arcana _c.Sky High Tension
_Chatting at the Amber Teahouse_ c.1-13
_Darker Than Black - Shikkoku no Hana_ c.23
_Guin Saga_ V.2
_Akuma to Love Song _c.43
_Naruto_ c.510
_Fairy Tail _c.200
_Shut Hell_ c.20-22
_ARAGO_ c.35
_Bodaijyu_ c.2 and 3
_Kure-nai_ c.34
_Oumagadoki Doubutsuen_ c.5
_ReBIRTH: The Lunatic Taker_ c.6
_C.M.B. _c.3
_Chinatsu no Uta_ c.27
_Dawn Tsumetai T_e c.18
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami_ c.19
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa_ c.164
_Nononono _c.73_
One Outs_ c.87
_Shiki _c.21
_The One _c.69
_Tegami Bachi _c.42
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn!_ c.306
_Hayate no Gotoku _c.288
_Smash!_ c.79


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 17, 2010)

Katekin 1-28
Hitman Reborn 306
Kurenai 34
Kimiiro Focus 2
Shitsurakuen 15
Yandere Kanojo 19


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 17, 2010)

JJBA Stone Ocean, last 10 chapters

Finally finished it


----------



## Aeon (Sep 17, 2010)

*The Breaker* Chapter 69
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 306


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 17, 2010)

The Breaker 69 
Reborn 306
Bleach 420
Naruto 510
Good Ending 50
HSD Kenichi 398


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 17, 2010)

Naruto Ch 510
Gantz Ch 325
Bleach Ch 420


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Code Breaker 104


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 17, 2010)

*Today:*

_Beach Stars_ (Ch.52)
_Code:Breaker_ (Ch.104)
_Kimiiro Focus_ (Ch.2)
_Koi ja nai no da!_ (Ch.3)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.19)
_Mahou Sensei Negima!_ (Ch.302)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.28)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.1-4)
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ (Ch.10)
_Super Dreadnought Girl 4946_ (Ch.18)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2010)

Fairy Tail 201


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 17, 2010)

Monster 1-27


----------



## NightRaven (Sep 17, 2010)

*Naruto 510
Bleach 420
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! 306
Fairy Tail 200
Reading Fairy Tail 201 right now.*


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Ch 306 
Fairy Tail Chapter 201.
_


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 17, 2010)

Fairy Tail 200-201
One Piece 92-110
The Meteor 1-2
Amatsuki 5
Bakuman 101
Beach Stars 52
Bleach 420
Code Breaker 104
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 306
Kekkaishi 322
Mahou Sensei Negima 302
Naruto 510
Until Death Do Us Part 108


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 18, 2010)

_The Meteor _c.1 and 2_
Chikutaku Bonbon_ c.1
_Seirei Produce _c.5
_Shirogane no Ou_ c.2
_M.A.X._ c.6
_Teen Spirit_ c.6
_Kimi ga Uso o Tsuita_ c.7
_Tower of God_ c.11
_Until Death Do Us Part _c.108
_Mahou Sensei Negima _c.302
_Sora no Shita Yane no Naka_ c.10
_Yandere Kanojo_ c.19


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 18, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 201


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Air Gear 287


----------



## Kei (Sep 18, 2010)

KHR 306
Beelzebub 1-latest best manga ever!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2010)

*Katekyoushi Hitman Reborn *Chapter 306


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 18, 2010)

Beelzebub 77


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail - Chapter 201


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Beelzebub 77


----------



## Aeon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 201
*Bakuman* Chapter 101
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 322
*Code:Breaker* Chapter 104


----------



## nanni (Sep 18, 2010)

Tiji-Kun chapters 1 - 8


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

The Breaker 69


----------



## Rene (Sep 18, 2010)

Fairy Tail chapter 201
Superior volume 1-7


----------



## Blade (Sep 18, 2010)

Lost+Brain 27


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2010)

*Today:*

_Air Gear_ (Ch.287)
_Bakuman_ (Ch.101)
_Beelzebub_ (Ch.77)
_Frogman_ (Ch.13)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.20)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.35)
_Noel no Kimochi_ (Ch.16)
_Otaku no Musume-san_ (Ch.53)
_Prunus Girl_ (Ch.17)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.5-8)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 19, 2010)

Naruto 510.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 19, 2010)

*Detective Conan* Chapter 748


----------



## nanni (Sep 19, 2010)

Tiji-Kun chapters 9 - 10
Holyland chapters 89 - 91


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 19, 2010)

Fairy Tail: Chapter 200 - 201.
History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi: Chapter 398.
Adventure Boys: Chapter 1 - 7.
Eureka 7: Chapter 1 - 23.
Beelzebub: Chapter 77.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Toriko 111


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2010)

Monster 27-36


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Jackals 34


----------



## Rene (Sep 19, 2010)

Superior volume 8


----------



## Laxus (Sep 19, 2010)

Good Ending ch 50


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Jackals 36


----------



## Rene (Sep 19, 2010)

Superiority vol 9
Ichiban Ushiro no Daimaou ch 1-12
Bartender ch 34


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2010)

Psyren 135


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2010)

*Today:*

_Cage of Eden_ (Ch.49)
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ (Ch.8)
_History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi_ (Ch.399)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.105)
_Love Comedy Style_ (Ch.21)
_Psyren_ (Ch.135)
_Re:Birth - The Lunatic Taker_ (Ch.3)
_Sasameki Koto_ (Vol. 6 Omake)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.9-11)
_The World God Only Knows_ (Ch.113)
_Tokyo no Casanova_ (Ch.10)
_Yandere Kanojo_ (Ch.20)


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 20, 2010)

_Kekkaishi _c.323
_Fairy Tail _c.201
_Shin Prince of Tennis_ c.35 and 36
_Nicoichi_ c.17
_Frogman_ c.13
_Enigma _c.2
_Beezlebub_ c.77
_Oishii Kankei_ c.49
_All-Rounder Meguru_ c.30
_ARAGO_ c.36
_Bakuman _c.101
_Code:Breaker_ c.104
_Prunus Girl_ c.17
_Air Gear_ c.287
_Bodaijyu_ c.4-6
_Cage of Eden _c.49
_Defense Devil_ c.65
_Doubutsu no Oishahan_ c.11
_Fukuyadou Honpo_ c.43
_Gamble Fish _c.48
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.189
_Heat _c.5
_Holyland_ c.91
_Kimi no Iru Machi _c.105
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.166
_MiXiM 11_ c.111
_Crime and Punishment_ c.9
_Psyren_ c.135
_Ryoshka Ryoshka_ c.4
_Shanimuni Go_ c.7
_SWOT_ c.10
_The Hour of the Mice_ c.34
_Toriko_ c.111
_The World God Only Knows_ c.113
_Yomeiro Choice_ c.29
_Tousei Gensou Hakubutsushi_ c.10
_History?s Strongest Disciple Kenichi _c.399
_Kenji_ c.161
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.165
_Sukima-shiki_ c.4
_The Breaker _c.69
_Gyakusou Shoujo_ c.8
_Zippy Ziggy_ c.35


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Jackals 38-39


----------



## Laxus (Sep 20, 2010)

Veritas 81


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Arago 36
Veritas 81


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 20, 2010)

*Today:*

_Boku no Hatsukoi wo Kimi ni Sasagu_ (Ch.35)
_Frogman_ (Ch.14)
_Gamble Fish_ (Ch.48)
_Hammer Session!_ (Ch.9)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.11-12)
_New Prince of Tennis_ (Ch.36)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.12-13; Omake)
_Smash!_ (Ch.80)
_Veritas_ (Ch.81)
_VITA Sexualis_ (Ch.9)
_Yomeiro Choice_ (Ch.29)
_Zettai Karen Children_ (Ch.231)


----------



## Cibo (Sep 20, 2010)

Veritas Ch. 81


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

Arago.
Kenji.

Both the latest chapters.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2010)

One Piece 112-140
The Breaker 69
Enigma 2
Gamble Fish 48
Re:Birth the Lunatic Taker 3
Star Driver 1
Toriko 111
Veritas 81


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 21, 2010)

_Apothecarius Argentum _c.1-16
_Hammer Session_ c.9
_Zettai Karen Children_ c.231
_Princess Resurrection_ c.54
_Smash!_ c.80
_Kenji _c.163
_El Palacio_ c.5
_Frogman_ c.14
_Detective Conan_ c.748
_Medaka Box_ c.64
_Nononono_ c.74
_Bodaijyu_ c.7
_Veritas c.81_ (end)


----------



## Blade (Sep 21, 2010)

Buster Keel 14-15


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 21, 2010)

*Today:*

_Imouto wa Shishunki_ (Vol.3; Ch.8)
_Koibito Play_ (Ch.13)
_Medaka Box_ (Ch.64)
_Q.E.D. Shomei Shuryo_ (Ch.16)
_Shitsurakuen_ (Ch.14-16)


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 21, 2010)

Naruto 510.


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 22, 2010)

_Apothecarius Argentum_ c.17-32
_Project ARMS_ c.1-21
_Arcana _c.Love-coloured Glasses
_Buster Keel_ c.15
_Hareluya II Boy_ c.190
_Hokenshitsu no Shinigami _c.20
_Tsumitsuki _c.2
_Pandora Hearts_ c.52
_Witch Craft Works_ c.3


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 22, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji 49
Shitsurakuen 16
Imouto wa Shishunki 18
Witch Craft Works 3
Nononono 74
Medaka Box 64
El Palacio 5


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Cavalier of Abyss 30


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 22, 2010)

Dogs chapter 4 
Sfumare chapter 5
fairy tail 201


----------



## Okami (Sep 22, 2010)

Kuroshitsuji Ch. 49.


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Bleach 421


----------



## Kei (Sep 22, 2010)

Umineko no Naku koro Ni

Chapter 12


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 22, 2010)

*Today:*

_Baby Steps_ (Ch.23)
_Beach Stars_ (Ch.53)
_Giant Step_ (Ch.1-7)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.365)
_Samurai High School_ (Ch.3)


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2010)

Gamaran 63


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 22, 2010)

Gamaran 63
Bleach 421
Guin Saga v.3
Nononono 63-73


----------



## KohZa (Sep 22, 2010)

_Bleach Ch 421._


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 23, 2010)

_Bleach_ c.421
_Baby Steps_ c.23
_Bambino_ c.52
_Bodaijyu_ c.8 and 9
_Hareluya II Boy _c.192
_Kuroshitsuji_ c.49
_Kyou Kara Ore Wa!_ c.167 and 168
_Omamori no Kamisama_ c.8
_The Legend of Maian_ V.7 and 8
_Sunny_ c.1
_Cavalier of the Abyss_ c.30
_City Hunter_ c.55
_Cloth Road_ c.12 and 13
_KissWood_ c.6
_Samurai High School _c.3
_Gamaran_ c.63


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 23, 2010)

Bleach - Chapter 421


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2010)

*Bleach* Chapter 421
*Naruto* Chapter 511
*Enigma* Chapter 002
*Kuroshitsuji* Chapters 14-19
*Kyoukai no Rinne* Chapter 66


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 23, 2010)

Bleach 421
Naruto 511


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 23, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 511
*Bleach* Chapter  421


----------



## Cibo (Sep 23, 2010)

GE - Good Ending Ch. 51


----------



## Blade (Sep 23, 2010)

The Legend of Maian volume 1.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2010)

Naruto 511
Bleach 421


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 23, 2010)

*Naruto* Chapter 511
*Bleach* Chapter 421
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 307


----------



## Blade (Sep 23, 2010)

Mixim 11 111 chapter


----------



## KohZa (Sep 23, 2010)

_Naruto Chapter 511._


----------



## Kei (Sep 23, 2010)

Naruto 511
Bleach 421
The World God Only Knows 114
KHR 307


----------



## Blade (Sep 23, 2010)

The Red Soul chapter 6


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 23, 2010)

Naruto ch. 511


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 23, 2010)

KHR! ch. 307


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 23, 2010)

*Today:*

_Bleach_ (Ch.421)
_Frogman_ (Ch.15)
_GE ~Good Ending~_ (Ch.51)
_Giant Step_ (Ch.8-9)
_Hayate The Combat Butler!_ (Ch.289)
_Hourou Musuko_ (Ch.89)
_Katekyo Hitman Reborn!_ (Ch.307)
_Kiken Jun'ai D.N.A._ (Ch.16)
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ (Ch.106)
_Naruto_ (Ch.511)
_Saikyou! Toritsu Aoizaka Koukou Yakyuubu_ (Ch.29)
_Smash!_ (Ch.81)
_Switch Girl!!_ (Ch.18)
_The World Only God Knows_ (Ch.114)


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 23, 2010)

The Tsukihime manga from chapter 25 to chapter 53


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 24, 2010)

_Smash! _c.81
_Good Ending _c.51
_Shokoku no Altair_ c.14
_Kaitai Shinsho Zero_ c.13
_Naruto_ c.511
_Hayate the Combat Butler_ c.289
_Amakusa 1637 _c.11
_Bambino _c.53
_Chinatsu no Uta _c.28
_Dolls _c.39_
EATER _c.1
_Getsumei _c.21
_Girl Fight _c.17
_Guin Saga_ V.3
_Jinjya no Susume_ c.8
_Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru_ c.69
_Peace Maker_ c.15
_Umisho_ c.102
_Y+M_ c.40


----------



## Aeon (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden*
*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 307


----------



## Stringer (Sep 24, 2010)

± One Piece - _Volume 46_


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2010)

_Katekyo Hitman Reborn Chapter 307
Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden_


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden


----------



## Jayka (Sep 24, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 24, 2010)

*Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden *


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

X Blade chapter 28


----------



## Kei (Sep 24, 2010)

Red Soul Chapter 1-5


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 24, 2010)

Bastard!! volume 19-23


----------



## Gundam Meister (Sep 24, 2010)

X Blade Chapter 1 to 10


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2010)

The Legend of Maian 8


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2010)

*Today:*

_Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden_
_Kekkaishi_ (Ch.321-322)
_Kill Me Baby_ (Vol.2; Ch.5)
_Mahou Sensei Negima_! (Ch.303)
_Pok?mon Special_ (Ch.366)


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2010)

FMA Gaiden
Beelzebub 78
Psyren 80-95


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 24, 2010)

11 Eyes 1-3
Bambino 51-53
The Legend of Maian 42-49
Ultimo 0-5
Baby Steps 23
Bartender 35
Beach Stars 53
Bleach 421
City Hunter 55
Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden
Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru 69
Katekyo Hitman Reborn 307
Kimi no Iru Machi 106
KissWood 6
Kuroshitsuji 49
Mahou Sensei Negima 303
Naruto 511
The World God Only Knows 114


----------



## Kenju (Sep 24, 2010)

To Aru Majutsu no Index - 36
Katekyo Hitman Reborn! - 307
Dogs: Bullets & Carnage - 54
and probably very soon, Beelzebub


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 24, 2010)

*Katekyo Hitman Reborn!* Chapter 307
*Full Metal Alchemist Gaiden*


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 24, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 141 to 150.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 25, 2010)

_Beelzebub Chapter 78._


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 25, 2010)

_Baby, Please Kill Me _c.5
_I Am a Hero_ c.7
_Kimi ni Todoke_ c.47 and 48
_Undertaker Riddle_ c.11
_Bestia _c.1-3
_Frogman _c.15
_Orange Chocolate_ c.17
_To Aru Majutsu no Index_ c.36
_Switch Girl!! _c.18
_Kateikyoushi Hitman Reborn_ c.307
_Ichigo Jikan_ c.7
_Bartender_ c.35
_Bodaijyu_ c.10 and 11
_Dawn Tsumetai Te_ c.19
_Doraemon_ c.74
_Doubutsu no Oishasan _c.12
_Hinata no Ookami_ c.2
_Hourou Musuko _c.89
_Kekkaishi_ c.320-322
_Kenji_ c.163
_Kimi no Iru Machi_ c.106
_Mahou Sensei Negima_ c.303
_ReBIRTH: The Lunatic Taker_ c.7
_The World God Only Knows_ c.114
_XBlade_ c.31


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 25, 2010)

Hitman Reborn 307
FMA Gaiden
Yugioh GX 58
Yugioh 5Ds 14


----------



## Aeon (Sep 25, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 203
*Bakuman* Chapter 102
*Kekkaishi* Chapter 321
*Detective Conan* Chapter 749


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Fairy Tail Chapter 202


----------



## Laxus (Sep 25, 2010)

Good Ending Ch.51


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 25, 2010)

Naruto Chapter 151 to 180


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

X Blade chapter 31


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Sep 25, 2010)

Fullmetal Alchemist Gaiden


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2010)

Air Gear 288


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 25, 2010)

*Fairy Tail* Chapter 202


----------

